#ubuntu-es 2011-03-28
<JoSeTeE> como abro el puerto 8081 ?
<danxm> Hola
<JoSeTeE> como abro el puerto 8081 ?
<danxm> tengo ubuntu 6-06 LTS pero mis graficos no estan bien son intel
<aguitel> te quedastes atrasadito
<danxm> pues si
<danxm> esk
<danxm>  mi computadora no me acepta otro, le intente instalar al 9 pero despues de instalado se quedaba en la pantalla de carga
<JoSeTeE> como abro el puerto 8081 alguien me puede ayudar?
<danxm> y de alli no pasaba
<xangua> pues si tienes pocos recursos están xubuntu y lubuntu
<xangua> xubuntu como mínimo 128 de ram y lubuntu 96, creo
<aguitel> danxm, probastes lxde ?
<danxm> lxd?
<danxm> lxde?
<danxm> podrian explicarme?
<aguitel> danxm, es una interfaz que consume menos recursos que la clasica gnome
<aguitel> busca lubuntu
<aguitel> es un live cd instalable que viene con lxde
<danxm> ooo
<danxm> ok
<danxm> buscare
<danxm> pero...
<aguitel> http://lubuntu.net/
<danxm> que hago con las graficas, porque ubuntu me corre bien(el 6) pero mis graficas son malas como maximo me llega a 640 x 480
<aguitel> danxm, pon lubuntu y no jodas
<danxm> -.-
<aguitel> pruebalo con el live cd
<xangua> 6.06 es una versión sin soporte, seguramente una versión actual tendrá mucho mejor desempeño
<xangua> aguitel: y tu tampoco
<aguitel> yo ya lo probe y lo uso en una pc bien viejita de mis padres
<danxm> ok
<danxm> ¬¬
<danxm> pero primero lo tendre que deskrgar
<danxm> xD
<danxm> nimodo
<aguitel> si logico
<danxm> de vuelta,
<danxm> estaba diciendo
<danxm> que si en lubuntu, hay 4 ventanas como en ubuntu?
<danxm> ok
<danxm> Adios
<llancor> ayuda con twiter en ubuntu uso gwibber
<llancor> y no puedo twitear
<xangua> actualiza ubuntu, agrega tu cuenta twitter a gwibber y si es necesario, reinicia tu sesión
<llancor> ok
<llancor> y como le ago para twitear a @ejemplo
<llancor> escribo       @ejemplo " mensaje " y aparecera en su perfil
<xangua> si
<rommel_> Hola a todos
<viriato09> hola
<rommel_> alguien sabe por que en 10.04 cuando estas escuchando musica sea cual sea el reproductor y queres minimizar una pantalla o hacer alguna otra cosa se hace un pause en el audio como poder solucionar eso
<lespagnol> hola
<lespagnol> * Destino: "C:\Archivos de programa\Opera\opera.exe" /Settings "C:\Archivos de programa\Opera\Profile_Installs\operaprefs.ini"
<lespagnol> * Inciar en: "C:\Archivos de programa\Opera"
<lespagnol> eso cómo se haría en linux?
<lespagnol> la parte que no sé es la de settings
<viriato09> utilizo libreoffice y quiero utilizar diagrama de flujos al estilo de office xp con un arbol descente de subniveles pero no encuentro como hacerlo en libreoffice llego hasta la parte de insertar --> diagramas pero luego hay no encuentro ese tipo de arbol
<viriato09> lespagnol: que distro tienes?
<lespagnol> ubuntu
<lespagnol> buneo la idea sería tener dos operas para que uno abra el perfil normal y el nuevo shrotcut una nuevo profile
<lespagnol> que mal escribí *facepalm*
<rommel_> alguien sabe como solucionar cuando estas escuchando musica y si abris o cerras algo ,o minimisas algo se hace una pausa en el audio em 10.04
<viriato09> lespagnol: pues Lugares --> equipo --> sistema de archivos --> etc --> opera
<viriato09> lespagnol:  pero en ingles XD
<lespagnol> mm
<lespagnol> no está
<viriato09> raro
<lespagnol> el ejecutador?
<lespagnol> ese está en usr/bin
<lespagnol> lo que no sé es lo de settings
<lespagnol>  /usr/bin/opera %U eso es lo que tiene el opera normal
<lespagnol> %U qué hace?
<viriato09> en eso no te puedo ayudar
<viriato09> lo siento
<lespagnol> mmm ok jeje
<lespagnol> gracias igualmente
<viriato09> alguien me puede ayudar con lo de libreoffice
<lespagnol> esto está raro aquí siempre hay mucha gente ayudando
<flypp> lespagnol, has consultado la página man?
<flypp> "man opera"
<lespagnol> voy a ver
<flypp> porque si tal... la consultas y ... oh! ah!, primera opción-> --pd path Use path as personal configuration directory (ignore default location).
<lespagnol> no entendí
<lespagnol>  :|
<flypp> lespagnol, el directorio por defecto donde se guarda la configuración es .opera (un directorio oculto en tu directorio personal)
<flypp> sí, no?
<lespagnol> si pongo eso en el lanzador?
<flypp> no xD
<flypp> a ver, yo quiero que lo entiendas
<lespagnol> jeje
<flypp> según creo, quieres tener... digamos dos configuraciones diferentes
<lespagnol> exacto
<flypp> y tener dos lanzadores diferentes para que coja una configuración u otra, no es así?
<lespagnol> pero no quiero reeescribir
<lespagnol> si
<flypp> vale, pues mira. Si arrancas opera normal, coge la configuración de .opera, sí o sí?
<lespagnol> sí
<lespagnol> y ya le cambie el nombre
<lespagnol> para tener dos
<lespagnol> y ya tengo dos
<flypp> bien, pues si arrancas opera así -> opera -pd ~/.opera2
<flypp> qué crees que pasará?
<flypp> perdón
<flypp> *opera --pd ~/.opera2
<lespagnol> en el lanzador no?
<lespagnol> y qué hace -pd??
<flypp> lo pone en el man
<flypp> te traduzco?
<lespagnol> mm ok
<flypp> "Utiliza _path_ como el directorio de configuración personal."
<flypp> así que, por un lado tienes el lanzador normal
<flypp> y ahora, en el otro, pues en el comando a ejecutar pones "opera --pd ~/.opera2"
<flypp> sabes lo que significa "~"?
<lespagnol> ah listo
<lespagnol> no que significa?
<lespagnol> creo que la carpeta pero resumida no?
<lespagnol> home/usuario y eso no?
<flypp> sí :D
<flypp> tu carpeta personal
<lespagnol> bueno muchas gracias
<lespagnol>  :D
<flypp> así que tendrás dos directorios ocultos -> .opera (el de la configuración normal), y .opera2 (el de la otra configuración)
<flypp> un placer
<lespagnol> jeje es más facil de lo que parecía
<flypp> pues ya sabes otra cosa con la que podrás ayudar a otros (Conocimiento libre)
<lespagnol> sí  :)
<lespagnol> yo nunca había usado man xD
<flypp> pues... hay que usarlo :D
<lespagnol> es muy útil
<rommel_> alguien sabria como solucionar cuando uno esta escuchando algo de musica con cualquier reproductor y al querer hacer algo diferente o minimizar o cerrar algo se hace un pause el audio en 10.04
<llancor> ROMMEL  algo diferente como ke?
<rommel_> y mira estube tratando de ver bien y por ratos me da pausa el sonido ya sea al cerrar algo o minimisar pero no siempre no se q pueda ser
<rommel_> llancor como saber q paquete para el sonido tengo por un timepo atras de un dia para otro se me fue el audio por completo y tube q poner alsa a todo
<rommel_> no se si hacerlo ahora
<llancor> mira empesemos por el prinsipio
<llancor> algunas aplicaciones traen conficto con pulseaudio
<llancor> eje mupen64
<llancor> alomejor ejecutas otra aplicacion ke te da confictos un reproductor
<rommel_> q ejecute mupen 64
<rommel_> ?
<llancor> no!
<rommel_> puede ser
<llancor> lo ke kiero decir es ke kisas estas saturando tu targeta de audio
<Thedemon007> eje mupen64 --------> ejemplo mupen64
<rommel_> y como saber bien o mejor dicho tener uno q no de esos pauces
<rommel_> hola Thedemon007
<Thedemon007> hola rommel_
<rommel_> a puede ser
<rommel_> pero en windows no me pasa eso
<rommel_> por ejemplo al mixar musica desd linux tengo algun reproductor y pasa en cambio con el vdj no me pasa eso
<llancor> a mi me funciona 100% la grafica en xp pero en ubuntu no aselera muxo
<llancor> te ocurre con cualkier reproductor?
<rommel_> no con algunos pero no los tengo definidos ahun cuales son
<Thedemon007> y porq no reproduces musica con el que no te da problemas y ya rommel_ ?
<llancor> prueba con analogo stereo duplex
<Thedemon007> creo q el smplayer no te dara problemas
<rommel_> estoi probando el bache
<Thedemon007> banhsee
<rommel_> bashe
<rommel_> si
<llancor> si modificaste preferencias de sonido  lo mejor es ke lo dejes por defecto!
<Thedemon007> mm no es banshee
<rommel_> cuando vuelva a tener esos errores lo boy a anotar asi tengo con exacto el problema
<rommel_> ok eso hare
<rommel_> pondre vlc a todo
<llancor> ese es liviano
<rommel_> señores algun buen programa en español para edicion de video?
<Gargadon> lol VLC
<rommel_> bueno me despido señrs buenas oches
<rommel_> Gargadon:  es un programa d edicion?
<rommel_> esta en los repo? o no
<Gargadon> no, solo me rio de los que usan VLC
<rommel_> a mira vos
<rommel_> y cual usas?
<Gargadon> para video, SMPlayer
<rommel_> asi lo podemos ver
<Gargadon> para reproducir video
<rommel_> y q tal?esmejor
<rommel_> esta en los repo?
<Gargadon> pruebalo
<Thedemon007> si es mejor es una interfaz grefica para el mplayer
<rommel_> aya boy aver q tal
<rommel_> Thedemon007: ya lo baje pero me baja barias carpetas
<rommel_> desde este enlace
<rommel_> http://smplayer.softonic.com/linux/descargar#pathbar
<Gargadon> has visto en synaptic/centro de software? :S
<rommel_> no pense q estaba afuera del sot
<rommel_> aver
<mrcl> hola, buenas, tengo un problema, actualicé de 10.10 a 11.04 y cuando se reinicio no me salen los paneles
<rommel_> Gargadon: como actualisarlo por q lei q no viene en ubunu por defecto y no esta actualisado
<rommel_> desde los repositorios
<JRamirez> REPGUNTA: como puedo hacer que un texto con X cantidad de lineas... ORGANIZARLO.. que me queden cada 3 lineas, 1 sola linea.. soparada por espacios la linea?
<rommel_> Thedemon007: sabrias con q comando actualisar un programa?
<rommel_> aptg udpadata?
<rommel_> te acordas del paquete q bajamos para mixar como eliminarlo por completo sera suficiente desde sinagtis?
<mrcl> hola... alguna ayuda con el tema de los paneles?
<Thedemon007> romme_ si aparece del synaptic haslo
<Thedemon007> mm lo de actulizar un solo programa lo buscas tamb en el synaptic y hay cuando le das
<Thedemon007> segundo clic si hay actulizaciones puedes selecionar actualizar
<Thedemon007> puede que no te aparesca el programa para eliminarlo y tengas que hacer el comando make unistall
<Thedemon007> como la otra vez
<rommel_> ya lo actualise aver como me ba
<rommel_> thedemon
<rommel_> si quiero eliminar ese internet dj console
<rommel_> noo me aparese es mas ni me abre
<rommel_> solo sale en los menus
<rommel_> thedemon me sale como si lo quisiera instalar
<rommel_> hasta donde recuerdo lo habiamos instalado verdad?
<ruffleS> hola compañeros. tengo una duda acerca de OpenDNS? tengo que registrarme para poder utilizar los servidores dns? perdona mi español, es q no es mi primera lengua
<rommel_> me sale esto alguien sabra ingles por q no me deja copairlo para traducirlo
<rommel_> ahí ls mando una captura
<Thedemon007> rommel_: debes de hacer cd en la carpte donce lo habiamos descomprimido
<xangua>  no 208.67.222.222 208.67.220.220
<juan-arg> ruffleS: no no tenes que registrarte
<Thedemon007> y luego sudo make uninstall
<ruffleS> juan-arg, gracias :)
<xangua> solo si quieres otros servicios te registras
<juan-arg> ruffleS: pero sinseramente .. no me gustan las tecnicas sucias que utilizan
<ruffleS> juan-arg, como que?
<juan-arg> prefiero dns advantage.. que no hace caching.. ni redireciona las buaquedas de google.. ni pone publicidad.. ni nada
<rommel_> Thedemon007: estoi queriendo instalarlo aver si esta ves se podra
<ruffleS> ay dios.. esto no lo sabia
<rommel_> ahi te mando una captura q sale esto despues de querer abrirlo
<rommel_> http://img854.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img854/9752/internetdjconsole.png
<juan-arg> dns advantage son 156.154.70.1 y 156.154.71.1
<ruffleS> juan-arg, mi conexion adsl de 1mb me parece muy lenta.. cambiar los servidores dns podria ayudar a acelerar la conexion?
<rommel_> y no me deja copiarlo para traducirlo si alguien sabe ingles prfavor
<juan-arg> ruffleS: sip mucho
<juan-arg> rommel_: aver.. que dice
<Thedemon007> mm la otra vez preguntaste lo mismo rommel_solo has el primer comando que te da
<rommel_> hise los tres primeros y me dijeron q no haga el 4  pero ahora se desistalo solo
<rommel_> lo e instalado denuebo aver
<rommel_> como me va
<juan-arg> rommel_: dice que para ejecutar el soft, que queres correr necesitas antes tener instalado jack el servidor de audio.. y lanzarlo
<rommel_> gracias aya boy
<ruffleS> juan-arg, muchisimas gracias. aun no conosco a dns advantage. ya me voy a googlear algo acerca de el
<Thedemon007> jackd -d alsa -r 44100 -p 2048
<rommel_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/586314/
<rommel_> sigo con el segundo coamndo ?
<Thedemon007> rommel no tienes alsa instalado?
<rommel_> creo q no
<rommel_> como saberlo?
<Thedemon007> creo que ese es el problema creo al final dice the playback device "hw:0" is already in use. Please stop the application using it and run JACK again
<Thedemon007> cannot load driver module alsa
<rommel_> no me sale el sonido y video
<rommel_> q hago tedemon?
<Thedemon007> algo esta usando el dispositivo hw:0 ya esta en uso porfavor detenga la aplicación y ejecute jack de nuevo
<rommel_> tube lasa tiempo atras cuando de la noche al dia siguiente se me fue el audio por completo tube q instalarme alsa
<Thedemon007> no de pudo cargar el modulo del driver alsa
<rommel_> a sera q no tengo q escuchar nada?
<rommel_> pero si no tengo alsa no podra hacer eso?
<Thedemon007> mm yo crei sierra las demas cosas y vuevelo a intentar
<rommel_> ok
<rommel_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/586315/
<rommel_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/586315/
<rommel_> q opinas
<Thedemon007> rommel_: creo que esta ves si lo cargo intenta abrir el programa aver
<rommel_> ok
<rommel_> nada ahora sale otra cosa
<rommel_> vuelvo en un tq me llaman
<rommel_> mejor dicho tengo q ir a buscar a alguien a la parada por q es tarde ak
<rommel_> ya vuelvo
<NauTiluS1> hola, me ayudan con un problema, no puedo instalar nada, todo da error al instalarse
<xangua> y el error(es) que te da es...
<NauTiluS1> fue desde que actualize al kernel  2.6.35.27-generic
<NauTiluS1> constantemente me pide que termine de eliminarlo
<NauTiluS1> aquí esta el error http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/586317/
<xangua> mmm no es bueno andar metiéndose con el kernel si no sabes lo que haces
<NauTiluS1> xangua, fue el actualizador del sistema
<xangua> y que versión de uubuntu usas¿
<NauTiluS1> un dia se estaba actualizando, pero se me corto el internet
<NauTiluS1> la versión 10.10
<xangua> mmmm me ha pasado :S
<xangua> con resultados atroces
<rommel_> Thedemon007: ahora me tira esto
<xangua> aah se cortó el internet, leí la luz :S jaja
<rommel_> http://img714.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img714/6218/dj33.png
<NauTiluS1> busque respuestas en google, pero nada me servia :S
<NauTiluS1> si como que el paquete no termino de descargar bien
<rommel_> alguien q sepa ingles
<NauTiluS1> lo intente con un comando que vi por en un foro, pero no me resulto
<rommel_> q dise porfavor no me deja copiarlo
<arielsanflo> saludos a la sala
<xangua> pero lo forzaste a instalar aún así NauTiluS1 ¿¿
<NauTiluS1> ya lo intente con grub que dice que no lo encuentra :s pero como rayos carga el kernel
<xangua> a mi una vez hace mucho, cuando empezaba con ubuntu, mientras instalaba las actualizaciones se fue la luz y se apagó la máquina :S
<NauTiluS1> el comando creo que era: sudo aptitude -pendient
<arielsanflo> sabe alguien de un canal de lenguaje c
<NauTiluS1> se puede considerar que es mi caso
<xangua> arielsanflo: ##c
<arielsanflo> pero esta en ingles
<arielsanflo> y para el ingles poco
<rommel_> alguien q sepa lo q dise este link
<rommel_> http://img714.imageshack.us/i/dj33.png/
<xangua> pss si vas a programar, tienes que saber a fuerza no¿
<NauTiluS1> rommel, que es lo que quiers saber de ahi
<arielsanflo> sip
<rommel_> como poder traducir esto no me deja sombriarlo para traducirlo
<rommel_> http://img714.imageshack.us/i/dj33.png/
<Thedemon007> dice que tienes abierto el mismo programa dos veces rommel_
<Thedemon007> es decir tienes abierto otro y por eso no se pudo abri ese
<JRamirez> una pregunta. es posible hacer grep a 3 terminos diferentes? a 3 frases?
<rommel_> no no tengo nada abierto
<JRamirez> o tal ves con awk? o algo parecido?
<rommel_> q tendre q cerrar el chat tambien
<Thedemon007> jackd -e alsa -r 44100 -p 2048
<rommel_> mira thedemon ayudame a eliminarlo por completo ya fue
<Thedemon007> intenta con ese comando a ver
<JRamirez> grep "hola" & "mundo" & "personas"
<JRamirez> algo asi es posible? a un texto aplicar 3 o mas filtros al tiempo? sin que el uno excluya al otro?
<rommel_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/586323/
<Thedemon007> mm el comando es incorrecto pero bueno no importa
<Thedemon007> rommmerl ok te voy a yudar a desinstalarlo
<rommel_> ya fue borremoslo
<rommel_> porfavor
<Thedemon007> has este comando ls | pastebinit
<rommel_> http://pastebin.com/fkdk3pJX
<Thedemon007> para saber en donde esta la carpeta del programa
<Thedemon007> ok rommerl has este comando: cd idjc-0.8.4
<Thedemon007> luego sudo make uninstall
<rommel_> ya
<Thedemon007> luego sudo make uninstall
<rommel_> ya
<Thedemon007> ya debe de estar eliminado
<rommel_> aver
<rommel_> me sigue saliendo en el menu de internet
<rommel_> dentro de aplicaciones
<Thedemon007> intentalo abrir aver
<Thedemon007> mm puede ser que hay que esperar un ratito a ver si se quita del menu
<arielsanflo> alguien utiliza eclipse
<rommel_> la verdad q es una joda ahora abre mas de lo q dejaba hantes jajaja
<rommel_> sigue en en el menu
<Thedemon007> mm rommel_
<Thedemon007> tienes el mismo teminal abierto
<rommel_> si
<Thedemon007> con que hiciste el comando cd?
<rommel_> como q con q
<rommel_> como me lo pasaste
<Thedemon007> no lo intentaste intalar desde el synaptic ?
<Thedemon007> el que te aprecia no?
<rommel_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/586324/
<rommel_> no pero no me sale como esta escrito cierro la terminal y aver como me va
<Thedemon007> mm ve a ver si ya desparecio y si aprece aun intentalo abrir y dime que pasa
<rommel_> ya lo saque desde sinagtis
<rommel_> gracias seguire buscanco un mixer para 10.04
<Thedemon007> ok rommel_
<rommel_> ya q me dijeron q tennis q instalerme 10.10
<rommel_> y espero poder encontrar uno para este ubuntu
<Thedemon007> romeel puedes borrar los archivos..
<Thedemon007> idjc-0.8.4.tar.gz.1
<Thedemon007> idjc-0.8.4.tar.gz
<rommel_> como?
<rommel_> ejecuto eso en la terminal?
<Thedemon007> y esta carpeta idjc-0.8.4 que estan en tu carpeta personal
<rommel_> como lo hago
<Thedemon007> esta en tu home el la carpeta personal
<Thedemon007> dale a lugares y luego carpeta personal rommel_
<Thedemon007> y de hay lo borras
<rommel_> ya lo borre de ahi
<rommel_> sera esosufisiente?
<Thedemon007> si eso eran los archivos que usaste para instalarlo
<rommel_> la verdad q ahy algunos tuto q no disen la verdad de las cosas
<rommel_> en fin gracias amigo
<rommel_> vendicion
<rommel_> q descances
<rommel_> ya si encuentro algo te aviso
<Thedemon007> ok bye
<freesoft_> Hola a Todos
<Thedemon007> hola freesoft_
<freesoft_> Thedemon007, Hola
<sancas> xq cuando inicio ubuntu me carga la consola antes que el gdm??? :s solo se me queda un ratito todo negro pidiendome el login en consola pero no me logeo en consola al rato me sale ya el gdm xq??
<sancas> eso esta bien? o hay q hacer algo?
<hibrido> alguien me podria decir como bajar el driver 918 desde la terminal?
<hibrido> mas bien que comandos pongo para poder descargarlo??
<JRamirez> hibrido, wget url
<JRamirez> hibrido, obvio... si es que sabes donde esta el archivo como tal. xD
<Thedemon007> no JRamirez el se refiere a el driver svn 918 de openchrome
<Thedemon007> hibrido: con el comando que te di la otra vez
<Thedemon007> esta tambien en el foro hibrido
<hibrido> si esta bien ya estoy en eso gracias...
<Thedemon007> hibrido: sigue el mismo problema pudiste hablar con gdm ??
<hibrido> no lo encontre, ya era muy tarde y pues me fui a dormir mejor, y no habia tenido tiempo hasta este momento..
<luisxmex> join #sexo
<mosh> que tal buenas noches
<mosh> alguien que me pueda ayudar con unos repositorios que no logro solucionar el problema
<mosh> son las sigueintes libkdeui.so.4:
<Thedemon007> eso es un modolo o libreria
<mosh> libreria
<mosh> error while loading shared libraries: libkdeui.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<mosh> ese es el error que me sale cuando trato de andar el programa
<Thedemon007> mosh has este comando
<Thedemon007> sudo apt-get install libkdecore5
<Thedemon007> eso instalara la libreria que nesecita el programa
<mosh> ya lo habia hecho
<mosh> ya esta en la version mas reciente
<mosh> sudo apt-get install libkdecore5
<mosh> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<mosh> Creando árbol de dependencias
<mosh> Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho
<mosh> libkdecore5 ya está en su versión más reciente.
<Thedemon007> mm ya se es que necesita es la 4
<mosh_> dde hecho
<mosh_> ise el mismo comando que dices con 4 al final
<mosh_> no me acepta la libraria
<mosh_> es el que diceds themedon007
<mosh_> sudo apt-get install libkdecore4
<mosh_> aun no puedo hacer que me ande el programa por que me sigue detectando el mismo error
<forces> que programa es?
<mosh_> cualquiera que quierra correr
<mosh_> es lo ke se me hace raro he pensado
<mosh_> q es un problema con el kernel
<mosh_> pero me a andado raro estos ultimos dias llevo 3 dias tratando de resolvver i me marca ese error
<forces> no
<forces> es una libreria de kde
<mosh_> mira
<mosh_>  error while loading shared libraries: libkdeui.so.4
<mosh_> no tienes alguna idea forces???
<forces> pues solo instalar esa libreria
<forces> pero si decis que ya probaste y no pudiste no
<Thedemon007> mos estas aff se me cayo la conex por si estos mensajes no te llegaron los reenvio
<mosh_> gracias
<forces> como decis que no te abre casi ninguna aplicación ha de ser alguna librería de kde que usan la mayoria de aplicaciones de kde
<Thedemon007> mosh_ que ubuntu tienes ? 32 bist o 64
<Thedemon007> tambien puedes intentar un rpm de estos http://rpm.pbone.net/index.php3/stat/3/srodzaj/1/search/libkdeui.so.4 00:33:09
<Thedemon007> con alien 00:33:12
<Thedemon007> o tal vez extraer el rmp y poner el archivo en su lugar
<mosh_> 64
<forces> que ubuntu tenes?
<mosh_> 10.10
<forces> mmm que raro
<forces> que fue lo ultimo que hiciste cuando te funciona?
<forces> de alguna forma se ha de haber borrado
<mosh_> solamente asi de la nada me dejo de andar
<forces> no creo que se haya borrado sola así por así
<Thedemon007> instala esta mosh  http://fr2.rpmfind.net//linux/RPM/opensuse/factory/x86_64/libkdecore4-4.6.1-2.1.x86_64.html
<utility> hola a todos tengo un lio
<mosh_> gracias themedone deja probar con ese rpm
<Thedemon007> mosh perate
<utility> tengo dos compus una con ubuntu 10 livecd probando ubuntu y la otra con windows 7 y quiero pasar por red una informacion, el windows 7 esta todo abierto sin pedir nada para que lo pase pero cuando intento acceder a la carpeta compartida el ubuntu me dice que ingresa una contraseña el usuario que coloca el ubuntu es ubuntu
<Thedemon007> mejor intenta instalar las kdelibs
<utility> alguien me puede ayudar? gacias
<utility> racias
<utility> gracias
<Thedemon007> con el synatip o apt-get
<Thedemon007> kdelibs y kde-bin
<Thedemon007> mosh_:
<mosh_> dime
<Thedemon007> on el synatip o apt-get
<Thedemon007> kdelibs y kde-bin
<mosh_> ando eso de las librerias
<mosh_> ok
<mosh_> ya estoy bajando kdelibs
<utility> el live cd viene con alguna clave predeterminada?
<utility> alguien que me ayude por favor gracias
<mosh_> startx
<mosh_> thedemon007 sigo en espera de que se baje el primero
<mosh_> ya va a terminar
<utility> ayudaaa
<utility> por favor
<utility> alguien
<mosh_> thedemone
<mosh_> mil gracias ya me anda el programa
<mosh_> con esa libreria en verdad muchas gracias
<mosh_> que ayuda necesitas utility
<mosh_> que password__??
<utility> livecd de ubuntu 10
<utility> pide alguna clave para la red? para conectarse a otro compu que es windows
<utility> es que estoy pasando una informacion de un computador a otro por la red uno con ubuntu livecd 10 y el otro con windows 7
<mosh_> peor para eso podes hacerlo con un compartido smb
<mosh_> pero que clave t pide exactamente me podrias decir el error
<utility> dice se requiere contraseña para acer-pc
<utility> quiero pasar una info de ubuntu a windows 7 en una carpeta compartida que hago? ayudame gracais
<mosh_> deja t mando una muy buena pagina para eso
<utility> ok
<utility> gracias
<Thedemon007> mm mosh tienes que cambiar la configuración de win
<Thedemon007> aff mosh_ no utility jajaja
<mosh_> pero si el samba le ayudaria a hacer el compartido que no
<mosh_> por cierto gracias thedemon007
<Thedemon007> de nada mosh
<utility> ya vengo me dejas porfavor aqui el nelace gracias
<Thedemon007> podes intentar aceder de win a ubuntu y hay si copiar utility
<Thedemon007> creo que no te va a pedir clave solo comparte la carpeta que quieres
<Thedemon007> que tiene lo que quieres pasar
<utility> uhmm voy a intentar desde win a ubuntu a ver
<sancas> la swap siempre esta en uso??
<forces> no maje
<forces> solo cuando se te acaba la ram
<sancas> aaaaa ah pues si estoy bien :)
<sancas> gracias maje
<forces> no le pusiste swap?
<sancas> si
<Sadlymistaken> Buenos días ¿hay alguien q me pueda ayudar con mi conexion eth0?
<jesuselifelet> un saludo a todos solo tengo una pregunta con gparted la particion primaria la formateo con ntfs o con fat32 para que se instale win?
<dzup> primero debes instalar windows, luego linux, a menos que instales linux, luego ntfs y ahi pones windows, entres con fdisk y pongas la particion ext3 booteable y despues ya booteado con linux de nuevo reinstales tu grub.
<Sadlymistaken> como REINSTALO ubuntu desde el CDLive...??
<dzup> jesuselifelet: windows  tiende a operarce de todo el disco para el, te hace una especie de monopolio en tu harddrive, pero si puedes.
<jesuselifelet> lo que pasa es que se me estropeo windows y no quiero perder mis particiones de mi linux
<jesuselifelet> a ok.
<zurdito> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Emz50GncAk4
<jesuselifelet> dzup
<jesuselifelet> bueno entonces voy a ponerle  ntfs para ver si ahi se instala
<jesuselifelet> dzup gracias
<dzup> jesuselifelet: de todas formas una vez instalado el windows, ocuparas tocar el MBR del hard para que te reconozca linux de nuevo, ...o reinstalar el grub.
<jesuselifelet> si ya tengo el supergrub en un cd
<jesuselifelet> espero no se me borre mi linux :s
<dzup> adelante.
<jesuselifelet> bueno gracias
<dzup> saca un respaldo antes
<jesuselifelet> si ya tengo listo el respaldo
<jesuselifelet> bueno lo intentare
<jesuselifelet> gracias
<dzup> saca un respaldo de tu $HOME, /etc /usr/etc (si existe), etc
<dzup> sobre todo el /etc por si ocupas configuraciones extranas
<jesuselifelet> si de hecho lo saque con backup manager
<jesuselifelet> de ubuntu
<jesuselifelet> bueno voy a instalar win :s
<jesuselifelet> bueno regreso gracias
<jesuselifelet> dzup
<Sadlymistaken> a ver, yo meto mi cable eth0... y no tengo internet...
<dzup> Sadlymistaken: abre terminal y ejecuta: ifconfig
<dzup> pega eso en paste
<dzup> !paste Sadlymistaken
<kubot> Sadlymistaken: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Sadlymistaken> no puedo, estoy desde otro ordenador... no tengo internet en el q quiero tener internet..
<dzup> a pues si
<dzup> hmm que te dice en ath0 ?
<dzup> perdon eth0
<Sadlymistaken> dice que hay 2 eth0
<Sadlymistaken> jo, ahora se ha ido el gestor de redes..
<dzup> alguna trae alguna ip?
<Sadlymistaken> del panel...
<Sadlymistaken> dzup, ahora vuelvo, cuando lo haya solucionado. GRACIAS UN MONTON
<dzup> abre una terminal, comenzemos ahi.
<dzup> ejecuta: if config y dime si tiene algun ip, ...o ejecuta: sudo dhclient eth0 <--dimesi te agarro algun ip
<dzup> sudo dhclient eth0
<dzup> sudo dhclient eth1
<Sadlymistaken> dzup desconecta un rato ayudando a otro, estoy haciendo una cosa.. cuando lo arregle, te aviso, y si sigues por aqui te pido ayuda
<Sadlymistaken> Gracias
<Sadlymistaken> hola fosco_
<dzup> Sadlymistaken: fijate con ifconfig si tienes ip.
<iqpi> buenos días
<fosco_> buenas
<Sadlymistaken> a ver, antes de comenzar con lo de las redes, Tengo MAL instalado ubuntu el pc (con windows en otra partición) y quiero REINSTALARLO otra vez con el CDLive, me podeis decir como hacerlo porfavor?
<fosco_> metes el CD, arrancas e inicias la instalacion
<Sadlymistaken> si, pero me aparecen 6 particiones... cuando en realidad hay 3... ¿Cómo hago para que en el menu AVANZADO indicarle en que partición tiene que instalarlo?
<[A]KangB> Buenos días
<iqpi> Sadlymistaken: qué particiones tienes?
<iqpi> hola
<fosco_> Sadlymistaken, no tiene mucho misterio, vas a avanzado y vas definiendo cada particion donde quieres que la monte y que sistema de ficheros usa
<fosco_> lo unico es asegurarse de que la particion que será / está marcada para formatear
<fosco_> y las que tienen datos que quieres conservar no se van a formatear
<Sadlymistaken> no me lo presentan tan bien en la instalación.... me dan la opción facil de Instalarlo OTRA VEZ, por lo que tendría que dejarle otra particion, y si me voy a avanzadas.. tengo que configurar que particiones quiero y cuales no.... y es un tanto complicado
<fosco_> no tiene mucha complicacion
<onne> buenos dias, Firefox me esta dando muchisimos problemas (instale la ultima version y .....kk) podriais decirme con que comando lo desistalo completamente desde consola? habia pensado eliminarlo por completo y reinstalarlo
<forces> Sadlymistaken, entra a ubuntu y pasamos una imagen de tus particiones
<forces> onne, sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox
<Sadlymistaken> El directorio RAIZ tiene que ser muy grande? más grande que home?
<onne> forces, gracias ;) voy a ello
<forces> Sadlymistaken, no necesariamente
<forces> lo normal es que tu home tenga mas espacio
<forces> de cuanto es tu disco duro?
<forces> o cuanto espacio tienes para instalar linux
<fosco_> Sadlymistaken, depende mucho del espacio que tengas y de tus necesidades, yo a / le daría unas 10gb y si tienes más pues mejor
<fosco_> a /home le daría el maximo posible, sobre todo si piensas "descargar" mucho
<fosco_> eso ya depende de cada caso
<Sadlymistaken> voy con un PENDRIVE para que lo veais...
<forces> Sadlymistaken, puedes entrar a la instalación de ubuntu que dices que esta mala?
<Sadlymistaken> si
<Sadlymistaken> pero no aparecen el menu...
<Sadlymistaken> tengo que ponerle la barra y algunos botones..
<fosco_> solo por que te falta el panel vas a reinstalar?
<onne> Lo he reistalado pero nada.... sigue con los mismo fallos, no me sale la pestaña de favoritos donde tengo todos mis enlaces importantes y al usar un buscador tampoco me pone los links como antes, os dejo una captura de google para que veais lo que os comento:  http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/8445/pantallazoui.png   si alguien sabe que le puede pasar?
<forces> que ubuntu tenes?
<fosco_> onne, sigues usando firefox4
<fosco_> desinstalalo, quita el PPA que agregaste para tenerlo
<fosco_> y reinstala firefox
<forces> onne, andate a ver -> barra de herramientas -> barra de herramientas de marcadores
<onne> tengo ubuntu 10.10 a 32b , pues lo he deistalado todo mediante consola y lo he reistalado mediante gestor de paquetes
<forces> con eso ya debe salir tu barra de marcadores otra vez
<onne> entro en marcadores/barra de herramientas de marcadores y no se desplega mas menu, se queda como "pillao"
<forces> haz lo que dijo fosco_ entonces
<forces> xD
<onne> ok voy a quitar el ppa
<forces> sino instala el chrome
<forces> yo ese uso
<forces> puedo sincronizar mis marcadores con mi cuenta de gmail
<forces> así nunca los pierdes
<onne> lo estoy usando ahora pero me lio un poco jeje
<forces> y si tienes chrome en windows y linux puedes sincronizar tus marcadores también
<Sadlymistaken> fosco_ mira: http://img28.imageshack.us/img28/179/sadlyo.jpg
<fosco_> Sadlymistaken, complicacion cero
<Sadlymistaken> no, no solo por eso fosco_ es que no me va internet (ni con cable) se apaga cada dos por tres... yo no se que le pasa
<fosco_> sda6 como / y marcada para formatear
<fosco_> el resto o no las tocas o le dices q son de tipo ntfs y el punto donde quieres que estén accesibles
<fosco_> no tiene más
<Sadlymistaken> el punto?
<forces> haha
<fosco_> el directorio donde estarán visibles
<forces> Sadlymistaken, sda1 es una partición de windows
<forces> tienes windows 7?
<fosco_> por ejemplo /media/windows o /media/win7
<fosco_> puedes poner lo que quieras en cada una
<forces> ah ahi dice
<Sadlymistaken> si, tengo windows...
<forces> Sadlymistaken, windows 7 usa esa partición para bootear
<Sadlymistaken> pero lo tengo en el 60GB
<forces> de esa debes bootear en el grub
<Sadlymistaken> ah, para bootear, ok...
<forces> nunca la vayas a borrar o te quedas sin win
<Sadlymistaken> pero la que tiene para windows Vista... esa no se que pinta ahí? Tb aparace en el grub
<fosco_> Sadlymistaken, eso da igual, son cosas del win, tu ni caso
<forces> Sadlymistaken, esa la puedes borrar
<forces> porque tienes tanta swap?
<forces> cuanta ram tienes?
<forces> 5Gb de swap es demasiado
<forces> exagerado diria yo
<Sadlymistaken> uhm...
<Sadlymistaken> ram tiene 4GB... pero no creo que sean reales..
<forces> especialmente si tienes unos 4GB de ram
<fosco_> yo iría a lo concreto, no vale la pena complicarse
<forces> a que te referis con que no son reales?
<forces> 4GB son 4GB
<Sadlymistaken> leí algo hace tiempo sobre 32Bit no puede tener 4Gb.... o algo así
<Sadlymistaken> el caso es que ni siquiera se que diferencia tiene 32bit/64Bit
<Sadlymistaken> entonces cuando me compré este nuevo ordenador,  me daba igual si tuviese 4gb o 3gb... sobretodo porque no tiene tarjetagrafica ni nada
<Sadlymistaken> ol sda6 ext4 formatear /
<Sadlymistaken> con eso ya estaría bien?
<forces> Sadlymistaken, si
<forces> yo que vos le pusiera la versión de 64 bits
<forces> yo tambien tengo 4GB de ram, y esa versión le instale
<forces> os[Linux 2.6.35-28-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "maverick" 10.10] cpu[2 x AMD Turion(tm) II Dual-Core Mobile M500 (AuthenticAMD) @ 2.20GHz] mem[Physical: 3.6GB, 74.6% free] disk[Total: 1.2TB, 42.9% free] video[ATI Technologies Inc M880G [Mobility Radeon HD 4200]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB1: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI]
<Sadlymistaken> ajam
<forces> si no te quieres complicar dejalo así
<forces> si quieres dejar un poco mas limpio y funcional el sistema
<Sadlymistaken> yo tenía ganas (como tengo el 10.04.... ahora cuando porfin lo tenga decente.. conseguir que eth0 me funcione, y actualizar a maverick..
<forces> ponle la de 64 bits, y borra esa partición de vista
<fosco_> Sadlymistaken, lo que yo haría (tu puedes hacer lo que quieras):
<fosco_> sda6 -> / tipo ext4, formatear
<fosco_> sda7 -> swap (esto lo hará automatico)
<Sadlymistaken> bueno, la partición de vista la puedo borrar mas adelante... se la uno a la particion vacia
<fosco_> sda5 -> /media/Datos, tipo ntfs, no formatear
<fosco_> y adelante
<forces> no vas a poder unirla
<forces> porque esta al final
<Sadlymistaken> uhm...
<forces> tendrias que borrar la swap, y unir el espacio a sda6
<forces> y despues volver a hacer la swap
<Sadlymistaken> volver a hacerla?
<forces> a crearla pues
<forces> a crear la partición
<forces> jaja mejor solo formatea
<Sadlymistaken> pero yo no sé si tengo el CDLive Ubuntu de 64bits
<forces> si mejor no
<forces> despues cuando salga la 11.04
<forces> y tengas mas experiencia
<forces> haces una instalación limpia
<forces> y formateas todo a tu gusto
<Sadlymistaken> forces... no eres fosco_ y me he liado con vuestros nombres
<Sadlymistaken> fosco_ ???
<forces> fosco_, es fosco_ , yo soy forces
<forces> somos diferentes personas
<forces> yo soy tu angel de la guardia
<forces> lol
<Sadlymistaken> pues claro pero pensaba que me estaba hablando la misma persona
<Sadlymistaken> voy a dejarlo así tal cual
<Sadlymistaken> y luego angel de la guarda, me ayudas a tener internet con el cable... va?
<Sadlymistaken> porque no me lo reconocía antes..
<forces> porque no?
<Sadlymistaken> no sé..
<forces> que tarjeta tienes?
<Sadlymistaken> tampoco me reconoce la de wireless..
<Sadlymistaken> espera, luego te lo digo cuando se instale esto..
<forces> ok
<forces> y como es que tenes internet ahorita?
<forces> tenes 2 pcs?
<Sadlymistaken> si
<Sadlymistaken> estoy hablandote por uno
<Sadlymistaken> y haciendo lo de las particiones en otro..
<forces> ya
<Sadlymistaken> forces aquí pone todas las cosas de las redes sobre mi ordenador: http://www.samsung.com/es/consumer/pc-peripherals-printer/notebook/new-performance/NP-RV510-S01ES/index.idx?pagetype=prd_detail&tab=specification&subsubtype=series-rv
<Sadlymistaken> total, que pone que Ethernet LAN es una 10/100
<Sadlymistaken> y la wifi es 802,11b/n/g
<forces> la pc en la que estas instalando ubuntu
<forces> o reinstalando mejor dicho
<forces> de la que decis que no te funciona el internet ( ni con cable ni wireless)
<forces> es esa laptop?
<Sadlymistaken> si
<Sadlymistaken> esa
<Sadlymistaken> a todo esto fosco_ MUCHAS GRACIAS como siempre eres un sol, siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii gracias
<fosco_> de nada
<forces> entonces no tienes 4GB de ram
<forces> y la ultima partición
<forces> debe ser algún recovery
<forces> que viene de fábrica porque si se arruina el windows, para que formatees con eso
<forces> y la información que sale ahí es muy escasa
<forces> necesito que me pases un lspci
<Sadlymistaken> nmmm
<Sadlymistaken> entonces, espera q se instale..
<Sadlymistaken> pone 4GB en el libreto....
<Sadlymistaken> está por el 62%
<forces> el link que me pasaste dice 3GB
<Sadlymistaken> pero en WEB está el rv510.se01 y el mio no está que es el rv510-se02
<Sadlymistaken> y debe cambiar en eso
<Sadlymistaken> lo estoy buscando a ver si lo veo pero na..
<LordZiru> en una pc con ubuntu 10.10 No me aparece la opción de "Recordar contraseña" ni en la mia con debian pero en otra pc donde instale el mismo debian si aparece... como hago para tener esa opcion en mi debian y en la pc con ubuntu 10.10? alguna idea? :S
<BosInt> hola necesito ayuda
<BosInt> acabo de instalar open-office 3.3.0
<BosInt> en ubuntu 10.4
<BosInt> y ala hora de reiniciar o serrar sesion desaparecen los iconos
<Sadlymistaken> forces mira lo encontré: http://www.area-integral.net/info/techfile.aspx?id=95808
<BosInt> de aplicaciones
<BosInt> alguien sabe ak se deve esto
<BosInt> ??????????
<Sadlymistaken> forces ya se ha insalado
<forces> BosInt, como instalaste openoffice?
<BosInt> lo instale
<BosInt> con sudo ./setup
<forces> -.-
<forces> Sadlymistaken, lspci en consola
<forces> Sadlymistaken, pegalo en pastebin y pasamelo
<Sadlymistaken> pero con el enchufe ethernet conectado?
<flypp> BosInt, qué? has descargado open-office para instalarlo?
<BosInt> si
<forces> Sadlymistaken, no importa
<flypp> BosInt, pero si está en los repositorios, por qué descargas nada?
<forces> flypp, porque quiere la versión mas nueva
<forces> que no esta en los repos
<flypp> pues para eso están los ppa
<flypp> BosInt, alt+f2 y escribe openoffice.org
<flypp> a lo mejor no se crean los iconos de los menús
<Sadlymistaken> forces: http://paste.ubuntu.com/586376/
<flypp> BosInt, habías desinstalado el openoffice anterior?
<BosInt> ya lo ise con alt f2
<BosInt> si desintale todo lo de open office
<BosInt> cunado se termina de instalar si muestra los iconos
<BosInt> pero al cerrar sesion o reiniciar
<BosInt> desaparecen
<BosInt> ??????????
<Sadlymistaken> fosco_ si tu sabes me puedes decir tb porfi? forces parece ocupado http://paste.ubuntu.com/586376/
<forces> 04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8040 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller
<forces> 06:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Device 4727 (rev 01)
<Sadlymistaken> si forces
<forces> esa es tu wireless
<forces> las broadcom tienen mala publicidad en linux
<Sadlymistaken> eso parece...
<forces> cuesta que anden, y algunas no andan
<Sadlymistaken> vaya
<forces> lo que no entiendo es porque con cable no anda
<forces> si conectas el cable no tienes internet?
<Sadlymistaken> antes no... ahora que he reinstalado ubuntu voy a ver..
<Sadlymistaken> el gestor de redes se mueve como buscando algo.... pero entonces indica que No hay red.
<Sadlymistaken> "red cableada" Desconectado
<Sadlymistaken> eso dice....
<forces> mmm
<forces> y en windows si te sirve?
<Sadlymistaken> yes
<forces> con cable?
<Sadlymistaken> no se, con cable...
<Sadlymistaken> espera que pruebo..
<forces> Sadlymistaken, prueba para saber que no es el hardware el que esta fallando
<BosInt> presione alt + f2 y
<BosInt> soffice
<BosInt> y inicia pero no inicia los iconos
<itali-chan> Hola a todos!,  A ver si podeís echarme un cable.....Desde que instale otra vez ubuntu por un fallo el el controlador del touchpad, tengo problemas en ver peliculas, cuando abro el vlc, se nota en la parte superior como salta ligeramente la imagen, dando un efecto bastante molesto ala vista
<itali-chan> por cierto, tengo una ati
<Tarrasquero> modprobe radeon
<itali-chan> a ver pruebo
<itali-chan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/586393/
<itali-chan> aqui esta
<Tarrasquero> itali-chan: metela de nuevo
<itali-chan> ok
<Tarrasquero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/586393/
<Tarrasquero> hazlo tu
<Tarrasquero> es para /openurel  estoy en tty
<itali-chan> si
<Tarrasquero> es un script para usar elinks desde irssi
<Tarrasquero> y no lo tenia cargado eso es todo
<Tarrasquero> espero
<itali-chan> si
<itali-chan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/586394/
<itali-chan> aaah si
<Tarrasquero> itali-chan: ? y sudo?
<itali-chan> a ver
<itali-chan> hecho,no me dice nada
<itali-chan> hace el comando pongo la pass y punto
<Tarrasquero> ya ta cargado
<itali-chan> si
<Tarrasquero> ahora deves editar el xorg.conf
<Tarrasquero> para que use el driver
<itali-chan> mhhhhh O.o?
<itali-chan> si
<itali-chan> y como lo edito? Dx
<Tarrasquero> itali-chan: busca una guia
<Tarrasquero> cada targeta/situacion requiere algo diferente
<itali-chan> mhhhh
<itali-chan> Dx
<fosco__> itali-chan: yo primero probaría activando/desactivando los efectos de escritorio
<fosco__> a veces los efectos interfieren en ese tipo de cosas
<itali-chan> si, ya lo probe fosco
<itali-chan> pero solo se reduce
<itali-chan> pero no mejora demasiado, siguen habiendo saltos
<fosco__> en la configuracion avanzada de compiz tienes un plugin expresamente para ese tipo de errores
<itali-chan> si, voy a ver..
<itali-chan> nada ya intente todo para que se vean bien los videos y nada
<itali-chan> perdi la esperanza,..habra que verlo todo en la tele..
<fosco_> has probado con otro reproductor?
<itali-chan> todos fosco----probe de todo
<itali-chan> gnome player, xine,dragon player....
<fosco_> con todos te hace lo mismo?
<itali-chan> si, en la parte de arriba de la imagen, se forma como una linea que va saltando cuando veo el video a pantalla completa
<itali-chan> en cambio si lo veo pequeño, eso no ocurre..
<Joan> ¿Como puedo ver si estoy autentificado en Freenode?
<itali-chan> como puedo substituir el driver privativo de ati por el libre?
<Joan> itali-chan: muy facil
<itali-chan> sip
<Joan> Tienes Gnome?
<itali-chan> si exacto
<Joan> Tienes que ir al gestor de drivers por el cual instalaste el privativo
<Joan> Y selecionas que quieres desinstalarlo
<Joan> Automáticamente te pondrá el driver libre
<itali-chan> si
<itali-chan> ok, gracias
<Joan> Reinicias y listo_)
<itali-chan> es que quiero ver si el problema qu etengo con los videos, es del driver privativo
<itali-chan> oki
<itali-chan> Bueno, al final pude resolver el problema..
<itali-chan> parece que se me veian mal los videos por culpa del driver privativo de ati...
<itali-chan> fue poner el libre y acabarse el problema
<Tarrasquero> radeon :)
<itali-chan> sep ^^
<itali-chan> el libre parace emntira, pero es mejor xd
<itali-chan> *mentira
<Tarrasquero> si en ati se da el caso
<itali-chan> se ve que los de ati son unos vagos y hicieron una basura de river
<Tarrasquero> bueno en nvidia tbn
<itali-chan> al estilo de adobe con flash,,
<itali-chan> *driver
<itali-chan> =w=
<itali-chan> eso si, los videos en wmv van bastante mal...
<itali-chan> me tocara pasarlos a otro formato
<Tarrasquero> con mplayer?
<itali-chan> con todo slos reproductores, por ejemplo con vlc
<itali-chan> empiezan el color verdes y con saltitos esporadicos
<Tarrasquero> prueba mplayer
<itali-chan> ok
<itali-chan> oye! pues me van bien con el mplayer
<itali-chan> :)
<Tarrasquero> jejeje
<itali-chan> ejejejeje
<itali-chan> ya esta pues todo problema resuelto por ahora xd
<Tarrasquero> jajaja cuando los programas van bien, no te preocupes ya se estropearan...
<itali-chan> ajajajajja
<itali-chan> eso ya lo se xd, como cuando dejo de funcionarme el touchpad y tuve que reinstalar ubuntu xd
<itali-chan> eso si, nunca llegara a estropears ela nivel de winbugs xd
<Tarrasquero> ya te digo
<itali-chan> en wnbugs habian dias que tenia que reinicar muchas veces porque no funcionaba o el antivirus te borraba un dll improtante xd
<itali-chan> y no se encendia xD
<Tarrasquero> history...
<itali-chan> xd
<itali-chan> por cierto, sabes porque cuando intento codificar una pelicula en ogm o ogg
<itali-chan> no hay manera y se desincroniza el audio?
<itali-chan> tuve que abandonar el contenedor porque no se podia hacer nada lol
<Tarrasquero> usa ffmpeg
<itali-chan> sip
<itali-chan> que codifique en mpeg? o qu euse es a libreria?
<itali-chan> o que use el programa ese? xd
<Tarrasquero> no se si con 'audio delay 7'
<itali-chan> pk con avidemux se desincroniza por ejemplo
<itali-chan> yt al final me tuve que pasar al mkv
<Tarrasquero> para usar en GUI mejor winff
<itali-chan> sip
<itali-chan> no hay alguna alternativa a flash? es que es una basura cargando videos...
<fosco_> itali-chan: ninguna alternativa q funcione mejor q el de adobe :-(
<itali-chan> ,mhhh
<itali-chan> que dresgracia!
<juan-arg> fosco_: adobe fue el que lo creo.. si hablan de flash, no me esperaria menos
<itali-chan> Dx, a mi me toca ver los videos de youtube en html5
<itali-chan> porque con flash va lento y es una basura..
<juan-arg> fosco_: html5.. viene bien como su futuro remplazo
<itali-chan> sip
<juan-arg> y adobe incluso invento un traductor swf a html5
<itali-chan> su
<juan-arg> para que no callera su editor
<itali-chan> lol
<juan-arg> http://www.swfkits.com/swf-converter-blog/adobe-new-tool-may-be-able-to-convert-flash-to-html/
<juan-arg> ya que mac.. por testarudos, nos salio con una ventaja. con la testarudes de no incorporar flash en sus dispositivos. obligo a que por lo menos.. en eso solo.. las paginas quieran seguir los estandares. para seguir mostrandole videos al ipad.. iphone, etc
<itali-chan> mhh
<itali-chan> pero apple tiene mas poder que linux
<itali-chan> economicamente hablando
<juan-arg> hablando mal y pronto, apple admira a gnu/linux, por eso roba sus proyectos, cuando estan verdes.. ejemplo safari
<juan-arg> que webkit del cual esta basado es un fork de khtml
<juan-arg> o algo asi.. el render del navegador konqueror
<juan-arg> pero la verdad, el de ponerse tercos con el tema de flash ayudo muchisimo a internet
<juan-arg> y ellos con la escusa de que la bateria duraba menos
<juan-arg> les salio muy bien, ahora los dispositivos son un poco mas eficinete. no solo apple
<juan-arg> en fin.. corto el offtopic...
<madrid> alguien sabe porque no tengo audio en ningun navegador , excepto en  google chrome
<madrid> alguien sabe como incluyo en aplicaciones al inicio cortafuegos  , no me deja xq necesita   password
<madrid> alguien podría aclararme por que no hay audio en ningún   naveegador, excepto en google chrome
<erUSUL> madrid: la verdad es que es raro. a mi me funciona en todos.
<erUSUL> madrid: te refieres al flash, no?
<madrid> a mi en ninguno y  tengo flash y tengo alsa y los otros q no recuerdo tamboen
<erUSUL> acabas de decir que en chrome si te funciona
<madrid> erUSUL,  si en chorme si , pero no me gusta nada
<erUSUL> madrid: has mirado en el icono de sonido ( click ) Preferencias de sonido. pestaña aplicaciones cuando tienes el youtube (por ejemplo ) funcionando ?
<madrid> erUSUL, esta correcto
<erUSUL> madrid: no está silenciado ni con volumen bajo?
<erUSUL> madrid: el firefox o el npviewer
<madrid> erUSUL,  en ese icono del q hablas , cuando reproduce sonido en firefox  en preferencias de sonido -aplicaciones  parpadea c sininimo de  q algo no va bien , en chorome y  y reproductopres todo correcto
<erUSUL> madrid: la verdad es que nunca he visto ese sintoma ( parpadeo )...
<madrid> erSUL,  para q te hagas 1 idea es como la imagen de 1 tubo catodico cuando  falla
<erAbuelo> buenas tardes
<chr5> buenas tardes chicos
<chr5> me ha surgido un problemilla configurando el gnu chess
<chr5> no sé si alguien podría echarme un cable
<chr5> he perdido la ruta de las fichas del juego del ajedrez
<chr5> la cambié y ahora no me aparecen las fichas
<chr5> alguien tiene idea de como podría solventar este pequeño problema?
<KZKG^Gaara> chr5: si lo reinstalas? o si borras la configuración de este juego en tu home?
<chr5> lo reinstalé, pero debió guardar algo en el home
<chr5> donde puedo localizar los archivos locales que deja este juego en mi home?
<chr5> por que cuando lo reinstalé, la configuración la conservó
<Joan> Archivos ocultos de /home
<chr5> no veo nada que haga referencia en mi home
<chr5> a gnuchess
<KZKG^Gaara> Eso debe estar dentro de .gnome2 /apps o algo asi
<chr5> existe alguna carpeta definida por defecto en ubuntu para guardar inforamción de configuración local de aplicaciones?
<Joan> Hay una carpeta de Cache y otra de Gnome?
<chr5> KZKG Gaara , gnome2 está fuera del home?
<Joan> No
<Joan> Carpeta oculta dentro de /home
<chr5> ok, echo un vistazo
<chr5> vale, en .gnome2 hay un ejecutable (creo) gnome-chess
<chr5> que hago con ésto? lo elimino?
<KZKG^Gaara> Te recomiendo que lo copies para otra carpeta
<KZKG^Gaara> Siempre es bueno tener un backup de todo
<Joan> chr5: ¿Has desinstalado primero?
<chr5> no aún no
<chr5> desinstalo y me cargo ésto?
<Joan> Sí
<chr5> oki
<chr5> allá voy
<fosco_> <chr5> existe alguna carpeta definida por defecto en ubuntu para guardar inforamción de configuración local de aplicaciones? <- en general se usa ~/.aplicacion o ~/.config/aplicacion aunque no es estandar, hay excepciones
<chr5> tengo la carpeta /home/user/.config
<chr5> pero no contiene aplicacion
<chr5> en esa carpeta tampoco veo nada referente a gnome-chess
<chr5> es correcto ésto?
<chr5> gnome-session
<fosco_> cuando he puesto aplicacion me refiero al nombre del programa
<fosco_> por ejemplo ~/.openbox o ~/.config/openbox
<chr5> ok fosco, gracias por la aclaracion
<chr5> como puedo saber donde se instala una aplicación? se supone que lso binarios de gnome-chess está en /usr/share/gnomechess ?
<chr5> depende de la aplicación?
<chr5> aún no tengo nada claro este tema
<KZKG^Gaara> chr5: si abres el .DEB de la aplicación con FileRoller (con lo que abres los comprimidos) verás dos archivos dentro del .DEB, uno de ellos es data
<KZKG^Gaara> Dentro de ese data están los archivos que se copian en tu sistema cuando instales esa aplicación, ahí podrás ver qué archivos y DONDE se ponen
<chr5> muy interesante
<chr5> gracias KZKG
<KZKG^Gaara> O bien, si lo instalas abres Synaptic, vas a propiedades de esa aplicación y me parece que te dice los archivos y carpetas que se pusieron en tu sistema cuando instalaste el soft
<erUSUL> KZKG^Gaara: chr5 « dpkg -L nombrepaquete »
<KZKG^Gaara> erUSUL: no me sabía esa :)
<KZKG^Gaara> erUSUL: thanks por el tip ^_^
<chr5> jeje, esa mola
<erUSUL> no hay de que
<chr5> vale, ahora que tengo la retajila, donde se supone que debería especificar donde están las piezas del ajedrez?
<chr5> /usr/share/doc/gnuchess =
<chr5> ?
<KZKG^Gaara> chr5: no conozco esa aplicación como tal, pero supongo que si no son archivos binarios ni librerías, debe estar en /usr/share/....
<KZKG^Gaara> chr5: Nop, en doc se guarda la documentación, manual, changelog, etc
<KZKG^Gaara> chr5: busca en /usr/share todo lo que diga chess
<erUSUL> chr5: /usr/share/games/ ? /usr/share/pixmaps/ ?
<chr5> yeah
<chr5> hay una carpeta gnomechess dentro de pixmaps
<KZKG^Gaara> Esas deben ser las imágenes, íconos, etc
<chr5> jeje
<chr5> perfecto chicos
<chr5> vuelvo a tener mis piezas de ajedrez
<chr5> jejeje
<chr5> muchas gracias
<chr5> por cierto, pensaba que las imagenes de una aplicación estaban dentro de la ruta de la aplicación
<KZKG^Gaara> chr5: Por nada, aquí se está para ayudar... y tal vez para joder un poco jaja
<chr5> pero veo que la política de archivos es otra verdad, mas global al sistema?
<erUSUL> !fhs
<kubot> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<chr5> el robot es listo eh
<KZKG^Gaara> Nop, mira en /etc/ se guardan las configuraciones de las aplicaciones, en /usr/share/ ese ALGO que las aplicaciones usan y que todos los usuarios del sistema también usarán
<chr5> y el pixmaps las imagenes de todas las apps?
<chr5> el /etc es con el más familiarizado que estoy
<KZKG^Gaara> No de todas, pixmaps son algo así como imágenes gifs, ico, png
<chr5> aunque no suelo configurar muchas cosas
<KZKG^Gaara> En pixmaps NO se guardan TODAS las imágenes de todas las apps
<chr5> ok
<chr5> solo de algunas?
<KZKG^Gaara> Lee esto, te será de ayuda -» http://kzkggaara.wordpress.com/2011/02/07/estructura-de-directorios-de-linux/
<chr5> por cierto, quiero añadirle el motor de ajedrez gnuchess al gnomechess (que es un interfaz) se supone que tengo que seleccionar el binario que está en /usr/share?
<KZKG^Gaara> chr5: ahí sí que ni idea jajajaja
<chr5> tiene una opción en preferencias, añadir motor, sabes?
<chr5> eliges una ruta por interfaz gráfica
<chr5> lo que necesito es saber donde tengo el binario
<chr5> por que si ejecuto gnuchess, me sale un bonito motor en linea de comandos, sabes?
<chr5> peorla idea es conectar la interfaz con el morot
<chr5> motor
<chr5> donde se suponen que están los ejectuables?
<fosco__> los binarios no estan en /usr/share
<fosco__> seguramente esté en /usr/bin o /usr/games/bin
<chr5> en /usr/games/gnuchess y /usr/games/gnuchessx
<chr5> los selecciono pero no veo que esto marche....mu raro
<chr5> en todo caso mucha gracias por vuestra inestimable ayuda
<chr5> me doy por satisfecho en recuperar las fichas
<chr5> jeje
<luckatoni> buenas
<chr5> bien, lo acabo de conseguir
<chr5> tuve que largarle por linea de comandos lo siguiente:
<chr5> gnome-chess --fcp gnuchessx
<chr5> pero por interfaz gráfica no hubo manera, supongo que algún problema de permisos?
<chr5> alguna idea?
<alexneb> saludoso/
<alexneb> saludos o/ ... :þ
<fosco__> chr5, más que problema de permisos suena a que no pusiste bien la ruta
<fosco__> which gnuchessx <- esto te dirá la ruta exacta del ejecutable
<chr5> genial fosco
<chr5> pero cuando introduzco la ruta al software por interfaz gráfica a través de configuración, no la coge
<chr5> no sé por que
<chr5> ahora es correcta
<fosco__> ahora vengo
<chr5> en cambio por consola va
<chr5> pero sólo puedo jugar una sóla vez
<chr5> luego tengo que volver a lanzar la línea por consola
<elav> KZKG^Gaara: Que hará un usuario de Arch en un canal de Ubuntu :P lol
<elav> KZKG^Gaara: Y no me digas que lo mismo que hace uno de LMDE.
 * elav esta escuchando:  - No song playing. (0:00) - Audacious
 * elav esta escuchando: Eminem - Not Afraid (4:08) - Rhythmbox
<KZKG^Gaara> Alguien conoce algún cliente Twitter que sea para KDE (Qt)
<noseasasi> Muy buenasss
<josecreador> que tal?
<noseasasi> como decia un amigo, "bien, o ¿de verdad quieres que te cuente?"  ;-)
<josecreador> con el bien me vale
<KZKG^Gaara> jajajaja
<noseasasi> je je je
<rommel_64> buenas, alguien sabe como instalar NetBeans con wireless toolkin
<garrido> ains...
<SadlyMistaken> ok
<josecreador> que?
<SadlyMistaken> creo que ahora que ya tengo internet gracias a una tarjeta usb wifi..
<SadlyMistaken> podríais ayudarme a configurar la que tengo dentro del laptop, porfavor
<josecreador> crees?
<SadlyMistaken> si, yo creo, porque ahora si tengo que instalar algo... puedo descargarlo... teniendo internet.
<josecreador> pregunta pues
<SadlyMistaken> sólo eso.. me gustaría conseguir tener wifi con mi tarjeta... es Broadcom
<SadlyMistaken> Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<SadlyMistaken> alguien me puede indicar como conseguir configurarla... aunque sea atraves del nsdiswarpper ese..
<SadlyMistaken> josecreador usted sabe?
<josecreador> espera estoy buscando
<SadlyMistaken> ah gracias.
<fosco_> SadlyMistaken, esa broadcom es la wifi
<rommel_64> alguien sabe instalar j2me
<SadlyMistaken> la wifi del laptop
<SadlyMistaken> claro... si la del usb ya lo he conseguido configurar yo solo fosco_
<SadlyMistaken> me ha costado un riñon.. pero lo hice.
<SadlyMistaken> ahora estoy en 10.10... y todo, estoy más contento.. ni me lo creo vamos.
<fosco_> rommel_64, usa el centro de software
<rommel_64> el synaptic
<rommel_64> te refieres
<fosco_> no
<fosco_> el centro de software
<rommel_64> es que el problema que tengo es que tengo que crear una practica con NetBeans
<rommel_64> y en Apple lo tengo todo montado, pero en Linux no acaba de funcionar
<rommel_64> el NetBeans ningun problema
<rommel_64> pero debo instalar antes el
<rommel_64> jdk-1_5_0_06-linux-i586-rpm.bin
<rommel_64> y el
<josecreador> sadlymistaken aqui tienes el controlador http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<rommel_64> j2me_wireless_toolkit-2_2-linux-i386.bin
<fosco_> no uses rpms ni bins, tienes todo lo que necesitas en el centro de software
<rommel_64> ok
<SadlyMistaken> josecreador realmente te lo agradezco pero no entiendo que cosa es un controlador o un dispositivo, no los diferencio... es eso lo que tengo que usar en el dswrapper eseÇ?
<josecreador> no, tienes que instalarlo
<SadlyMistaken> josecreador estoy leyendo el README... pero mi inglés es "lento" jajajajaa por falta de vocabulario, ahora te pregunto si veo algo que no me cuadra
<SadlyMistaken> mil gracias josecreador
<rommel_64> los paquetes de sun para java
<rommel_64> ya no se encuentran disponibles, verdad ?
<slatan> 	SadlyMistaken; controlador es el driver, el programa que dice a tu sitema operativo como funciona un dispositivo; y  dispositivo, es el periferico o aparato fisico que conectas al ordenador, ya sea webcams, monitores, ratones , tortugas, etc
<SadlyMistaken> ah slatan gracias, entonces solo falta que me digas la diferencia de driver-controlador y firmware
<SadlyMistaken> jajaja xD asi la cosa se va deshilachando jajaja
<SadlyMistaken> gracias por solventarme la duda
<slatan> 	SadlyMistaken; el firmware no estoy seguro, pero es como un controlador que llevan los dispositivos , wikipedia puede ayudarte :)
<SadlyMistaken> xD que cachondo
<SadlyMistaken> jajajajaja
<SadlyMistaken> gracias majo
<tulio> buenas tardes amigos sera que me pueden echar una mano que tengo problemas con el compiz???
<fosco_> !detalles | tulio
<kubot> tulio: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<tulio> si mi pana me funciona pero no me deja habilitarle los cuadros donde selecciona uno que efecto que deseo colocar
<tulio> si me entiendes mi pana fosco_
<SadlyMistaken> josecreador, esto sólo descomprime?? # tar xzf <path>/hybrid-portsrc_x86-32_v5.100.82.38.tar.gz
<josecreador> si
<SadlyMistaken> es que no sé si tengo que poner eso de <path> o si tengo que quitar la /
<fosco_> tulio, abre un terminal y ejecuta ccsm
<tulio> ok
<fosco_> si da algun error pega todos los mensajes en pastebin.com para que podamos verlos
<josecreador> sadly.... espera que leo
<JRamirez> hola.. alguien me hecha una mano con bash.. tengo esto. i=10000; for file in *.jpg.*; do mv "$file" "$(printf "%3d" "$i").jpg"; ((i++)); done   para renombrar unas imagenes las cuales pueden ser .jpg.1, .jpg.2, .jpg.3, .jpg.4...  (El problema es que necesecito ponerle algun comando antes. digamos un sort. para que las renombre en el orden adecuado... Alguien me ayuda?)
<SadlyMistaken> josecreador estoy leyendo el readme.txt.... y sigo poco a poco los pasos..
<tulio> fosco_: no me sale ningun error
<josecreador> lee bien no te vayas a cargar el sistema
<tulio> me sale es esto: /home/t1982/.themes/Clearlooks-DarkOrange/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:58: Clearlooks configuration option "sunkenmenu" is not supported and will be ignored.
<tulio> /home/t1982/.themes/Clearlooks-DarkOrange/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:59: Clearlooks configuration option "menuitemstyle" is not supported and will be ignored.
<tulio> /home/t1982/.themes/Clearlooks-DarkOrange/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:60: Clearlooks configuration option "listviewitemstyle" is not supported and will be ignored.
<tulio> /home/t1982/.themes/Clearlooks-DarkOrange/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:61: Clearlooks configuration option "progressbarstyle" is not supported and will be ignored.
<tulio> Another CCSM instance already running
<fosco_> no pegues aqui tulio
<fosco_> te dije pastebin.com
<fosco_> ahora estarás 1 minuto silenciado
<SadlyMistaken> josecreador me ha salido esto: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/586536/
<SadlyMistaken> tras hacer el make, lo hice bien??
<SadlyMistaken> lo mismo tenía que haber hecho "sudo make" para que pudiese salirse del directorio??
<SadlyMistaken> josecreador ? Estás?
<josecreador> si instalaste build-essential y demas?
<SadlyMistaken> josecreador si.
<josecreador> espera un poco si no te contesto que estoy un poco liado
<SadlyMistaken> aaaaahmmm ok ok
<SadlyMistaken> xD
<SadlyMistaken> bueno mientras tanto voy a mirar lo del "origen del software"
<josecreador> sadly.... vamos al lio
<josecreador> sadly????
<payomeke> oye, alguien sabe de algún programa para redimensionar una imagen de freeBSD?
<payomeke> es para una imagen de 4GB instalarlo en una CP de 8
<mimecar> payomeke: usa gparted
<mimecar> haz antes u backup de todos los datos
<SadlyMistaken> dime josecreador
<josecreador> en primer lugar tienes copia de seguridad hecha
<josecreador> ?
<SadlyMistaken> pos de que cosa?
<JobiThO> alguien me puede ayudar abrir el puerto 8081 ?
<josecreador> de tus datos y demas
<SadlyMistaken> josecreador acabo de instalar ubuntu en un laptop nuevo, no tengo archivos...
<josecreador> vale vale
<SadlyMistaken> xD
<noseasasi> ñec ñec
<SadlyMistaken> josecreador que más?
<josecreador> espera espera
<SadlyMistaken> ah, ok.
<josecreador> crea un directorio con "mkdir hybrid_wl" (sin comillas)
<JobiThO> alguien me puede ayudar abrir el puerto 8081 ?
<SadlyMistaken> ya está josecreador.... y lo he descomprimido.. con tar
<josecreador> vale
<mimecar> JobiThO: que información has buscado para hacer eso
<SadlyMistaken> y he hecho el make clean y el make a secas
<JobiThO> busque pero no encuentro para abrir ese puerto
<SadlyMistaken> y cuando he hecho el make a secas me ha salido esto que te mostré antes; http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/586536/
<mimecar> instala firestarter y podrás abrir el puerto en el PC
<mimecar> para abrirlo en el router no te sirve
<SadlyMistaken> Jobith0 tendrás que abrirlo primero en el router desde el navegador web por la puerta de entrada http://168.129...etc... y luego en el cortafuegos, con algun frontend que tengas instalado.
<flypp> a lo mejor no tiene ninguno cerrado y tan sólo le queda redirigir el puerto
<JobiThO> mimecar: es para mi servidor
<JobiThO> necesito abrirlo para apache2
<josecreador> make: *** /lib/modules/"release"/build   (donde estan los asteriscos tienes que poner la direccion de make)
<flypp> JobiThO, escribe: sudo iptables -L -n
<JobiThO> ya lo configure apache solo me falta abrir ese puerto 8081
<SadlyMistaken> y donde suele estar make??
<flypp> si no te aparece ninguna regla, es que no tienes nada cortándote el tráfico
<mimecar> para el router, accede a la dirección 192.168.0.1, pon tu usuario y contraseña del router y busca como se abren puertos
<josecreador> dentro del archivo descomprimido
<SadlyMistaken> ah pero entonces era eso de "ha salido del directorio"??
<SadlyMistaken> bueno, dejalo, muchas gracias josecreador, eres un solete, pero me estoy liando bastante, y tampoco es que te vea muy desahogado para prestarme mas atención y yo soy un agujero negro de la atención..
<SadlyMistaken> Muchas Gracias josecreador
<josecreador> eso de salir del directorio es normal
<josecreador> tienes que hacer "sudo make install"
<SadlyMistaken> pero en el README no lo pone así
<SadlyMistaken> bueno, dejaló... me estoy agobiando yo solito..
<SadlyMistaken> gracias un montón.
<SadlyMistaken> chiiiiiiiiiiii
<SadlyMistaken> chao, me voy a merendar
<tulio> fosco_ estas ahi??
<fosco_> si
<tulio> ok ya lo peguen en pastebin. com como hago para que lo veas
<tulio> ??
<fosco_> pasame la direccion que muestra el navegador al enviarlo
<tulio> ok
<tulio> http://pastebin.com/HTjuqKwW
<fosco_> no hay ningun error, solo dice que ccsm ya está iniciado
<fosco_> ccsm es el configurador de compiz, no era eso lo que querías poner?
<tulio> ok pero le sigo dando a los efectos y no me deja seleccionerlo eso sera por que??
<fosco_> no se a que te refieres
<tulio> tu sabes que cuando uno abre el administrador de compiz ahi sale para uno habilitar los efectos pero no me deja
<tulio> ??
<fosco_> que quieres decir con no te deja
<adriel> hola chicos
<tulio> sabes los cuadros donde se habilitan los chekbos
<tulio> hola adriel
<fosco_> si
<tulio> esos no me deja habilitarlos
<JobiThO> flypp: me aparece esto: http://pastebin.com/YR2vM7Lw
<adriel> alguien conose un programa de gestion que se util para una compraventa
<fosco_> tulio, tienes compiz en marcha?
<flypp> JobiThO, no tienes ninguna regla de cortafuegos
<tulio> si mi pana el esta en marcha lo puse con la terminal
<JobiThO> flypp: como abro el puerto 8081?
<tulio> compiz --replace
<fosco_> posiblemente sea un tema de permisos
<tulio> ese el comando verdad??
<fosco_> asegurate de que no lo has hecho usando sudo ni el usuario root
<flypp> JobiThO, sólo te queda configurar el router para que las solicitudes entrantes por los puertos 80, 8080, 8081... (los que sirva apache) las redirija al equipo en cuestión
<flypp> JobiThO, tiene que ser en el router, tal como te ha dicho mimecar
<flypp> y cada router es un mundo
<tulio> ahh ok pero como se eso y disculpa ??
<mimecar> si no abres el router no verán el servidor fuera de tu red
<mimecar> adriel: compraventa?
<fosco_> tulio, eso has de saberlo tu, usaste sudo o has entrado con root?
<adriel> casa de empenos
<tulio> entre como sudo
<adriel> que compra y reevende
<mimecar> adriel: no me suena ningún programa para una casa de empeños
<fosco_> tulio, pues no uses sudo, todos los comandos de usuario se usan sin sudo
<fosco_> cierra sesion y vuelve a netrar sin usar sudo en ningun momento
<fosco_> entrar*
<adriel> uno que se pueda hacer facturas, recibos
<cossier> adriel bulmages
<tulio> mi pana voy a pegar en pastebin para que veas lo me sale ?
<cossier> adriel: bulmafact y bulmacont
<fosco_> adriel, gnuchash, homebank... hay muchos
<tulio> voy a reiniciar el odenador ya regreso mi pana fosco_
<adriel> gracias chicos
<tulio> fosco_: me sale esto
<tulio> este es link
<tulio> http://pastebin.com/HaYYvSY0
<fosco_> haciendo que
<tulio> poniendo el compiz en marcha
<cossier> tulio: que grafica tienes?
<mimecar> ¿como lo pones en marcha tulio ?
<fosco_> en principio es solo un aviso, deberia ponerse en marcha igualmente
<fosco_> asegurate de no estar usando sudo en ningun momento y ejecuta ccsm
<fosco_> mira a ver si ahora puedes activar los checkboxes
<tulio> ok
<tulio> nada mi pana sigue igual
<fosco_> ok, vamos a ver si el problema es que usaste ccsm en algun momento con sudo
<fosco_> ejecuta: find ~ -user root
<noseasasi> hasta otra buena gente...
<fosco_> pega todo lo que salga en pastebin.com
<tulio> ok
<tulio> http://pastebin.com/HTrmfvPZ este es link
<fosco_> quiero el pastebin de  find ~ -user root
<tulio> cossier: en la terminal coloque glxinfo
<TrueNhero> necesito el deb de firefox4
<fosco_> TrueNhero, lo tienes en ppa
<fosco_> pon firefox4 ubuntu en google
<TrueNhero> no fosco_
<tulio> fosco_: mi pana eres un genio ya se me pueden habilitar los chekboos
<tulio> gr
<fosco_> ok
<tulio> gracias
<fosco_> recuerda nunca usar sudo a menos que sea estrictamente necesario
<tulio> voy a intentar colocar un efecto para ver
<tulio> ahhhh ok
<tulio> pero lo hice con sudo y me salio ??
<fosco_> hora de irse
<laleche> hola
<erUSUL> !hola
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<lizi> :D
<laleche> hola soy nuevo en el canal esto lo he descubierto hoy tengo varios problemas esto
<lizi> problemas teensmo todos creo
<lizi> :P
<erUSUL> !ask | laleche
<kubot> laleche: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<laleche> estoy con jack audio y tambien con (myttv xbmc x264 ffmpeg) en conjunto. jack audio no entiendo lo de conectar las diferentes conexiones para que me funcione djplay
<laleche> gracias
<Thekernel> buenas señores
<josecreador> que tal ?
<iqpi> jelou
<laleche> alguien me puede decir si existe el canal #ubuntustudio-es
<erUSUL> laleche: /join #ubuntustudio-es
<erUSUL> no al parecer no
<KZKG^Gaara> juraría que antes sí existía...
<Guest22714> Alguien aqui usa pommo ?
<laleche> gracias erUSUL. Sabes en que canal puedo hacer una pregunta sobre djplay y jack qtctl
<erUSUL> #ubuntustudio a secas ?
<laleche> gracias
<yolin> hola
<yolin> mepueden ayudar mi pc no me ve las rede inalambricas
<yolin> es una compaq presario
<yolin> leinstale el wicd y tampoco seven
<yolin> estoy conectado por cable
<erUSUL> yolin: si haces « iwconfig  » sale un wlan0 ?
<yolin> me dice esto
<yolin> lo        no wireless extensions.
<yolin> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<yolin> wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:off/any
<yolin>           Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=off
<yolin>           Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<erUSUL> yolin: haz « sudo iw dev wlan0 scan »
<erUSUL> yolin: esperate un minuto que el bot te silencio
<erUSUL> ahora
<yolin> ok
<erUSUL> te sale alguna red? no pegues aqui la salida del comando
<yolin> ok
<erUSUL> solo di si te sale o no
<yolin> me dice que no esta instalado
<yolin> y dice si lo quiero instalar
<erUSUL> yolin: perdon usa « sudo iwlist wlan0 scan »
<yolin> a ya erusul
<yolin> gracias
<yolin> y las puedo ver
<erUSUL> yolin: si salen ahi; entonces deberian salir tambien en network manager o wicd
<KZKG^Gaara> erUSUL: Por curiosidad, el problema de yolin cuál era?
<erUSUL> ni idea; al parecer ninguno
<KZKG^Gaara> Ok thanks
 * xoan buenas
<yolin> si a salen en los dos
<erAbuelo> buenas noches
<nano_quodvis> hola
<Triviox> Buenas tardes sala, tengo un problema; mi multifunsión Epson Stylus TX125 me está marcando que está sin tinta (la luz en la impresora) pero no se que aplicacion usar en Ubuntu 10.10 para saber si el color que falta es el Cyan, Amarillo, Magenta o Negro... TIenen idea de que programa podría utilizar para tal tarea? Gracias desde ya!!
<mimecar> Triviox: imprime un dibujo con los 4 colores y lo verás enseguida
<Triviox> pero no me deja enviar la impresion mimecar.. creo que este modelo no funciona cuando está sin un color...
<mimecar> instala los drivers de epson, si no te da la opción el driver poco podrás hacer
<Triviox> ouch :(.. no hay nada externo para eso entonces?
<mimecar> ya has buscado en google?
<Triviox> sipo basnante..
<Triviox> los que hay no sirven para este modelo.. los que encontre al menos..
<mimecar> si no hay drivers de epson, cuales tienes puestos ahora?
<Triviox> los de una página llamada avasys para el scanner, la impresora funcionaba con los drivers de la tx110 (la mia es 125 pero igual imprimia).. ahora no se como hacer para saber que cartucho me falta mimecar
<mimecar> el mismo driver te tiene que dar la información
<Triviox> pero  para imprimir usaba el que me recomendó por predeterminado ubuntu (el de tx110),  como utilizo dicho driver para acceder a dicha informacion?
<mimecar> en las propiedades de la impresora tiene que estar esa información
<mimecar> depende de si el fabricante "permite" leerla
<Triviox> exacto.. dice "esta impresora no informa de los niveles de tinta"..
<mimecar> ¿te dice eso el driver?
<Triviox> creo que tendré que instalar un buggindous en otra particion xa ver esto.
<Triviox> si mimecar
<mimecar> no parece bueno
<Triviox> en virtualbox dificilmente funcionaria, no?
<Triviox> es que tampoco es el driver exacto, es el mas similar dentro de los que me recomendaba ubuntu al conectarla..
<mimecar> si la impresora estuviera en otro ordenador de tu red si iria
<mimecar> si funciona en un ordenador con windows puedes conectarte de forma remota desde windows
<omikron4> Triviox: http://es.kioskea.net/download/descargar-14005-driver-de-impresion-de-la-multifuncion-epson-stylus-tx125
<Triviox> voy a eso omikron4 !
<omikron4> Triviox: perdon me equivoque... son estos.  http://www.fileserve.com/file/8vMaNUf
<Triviox> jeje esos eran de win :P..
<omikron4> ya..
<Triviox> oks., voy al 2do link omikron4
<Triviox> eso es para el scanner omikron4, es de avasys y ya los tengo =(
<Triviox> pero no modifican nada en la impresora..
<Triviox> o si?
<omikron4> pos lo siento... por eso me compre la hp.. va de que te cagas
<Triviox> =( haber sabido antes..
<Triviox> grax de todas maneras por el tiempo omikron4!
<Triviox> lo mismo a ti mimecar.. seguire buscando a ver si hay algo :S
<mimecar> solo te queda buscar
<mimecar> antes de comprar hay que ver el soporte
<mimecar> si el fabricante no ayuda, no le compres
<Grog> Buenas. Estoy haciendo un script en php utilizando comandos del sistema. Se podria colorear una cadena por comando del sistema o por PHP???
<Linutauro> Buenas , disculpen por entrar en esta conversación... pero cual es el mejor programa para escanear OCR en ubuntu. Tengo una impresora multifuncional HP F4480
<mimecar> colorear una cadena?
<Grog> si
<mimecar> Grog: para que necesitas los comandos del sistema para el script de php?
<Grog> mimecar es un script en bash pero utilizando como lenguaje PHP, todo por consola, y me gustaria resaltar por ejemplo algún texto informativo
<mimecar> es un poco rebuscado para mi gusto
<Grog> el q encuentras rebuscado?
<mimecar> usar php para programar scripts
<Grog> no tengo la misma opinion...
<Grog> me resulta muy comodo, mas aun...
<Grog> nadie sabe como puedo colorear con algun comando del sistema o por PHP (script)
<fosco_> por bash si, con los codigos de color
<erAbuelo> y sino siempre quedan los lapices de colores
<Grog> gracias fosco_ en bash y en C si se hacerlo.... pero en este escript bash es PHP
<fosco_> pues /j #php
<SadlyMistaken> tengo algo mal con el diccionario y el corrector ortográfico... no le gusta el "español" y el OpenOffice lo tengo en inglés también...
<SadlyMistaken> no se como arreglarlo...
<SadlyMistaken> he encontrado una solución en google, pero es que no funciona..
<erAbuelo> probaste a meter los paquetes de idiomas ?
<erUSUL> SadlyMistaken: sistema>administacion>soporte de idiomas
<laleche> yo llevo poco tiempo en linux pero me cambie a libreoffice
<SadlyMistaken> "No se han aplicado últimos cambios intentelo denuevo" pero el qué?
<SadlyMistaken> erAbuelo erUSUL espera, parece que hace algo...
<omikron4> Crashbit: como fallabe en el Bt4 el Omikron Recovery he modificado la linea de udisk enumerat, que al parecer fallaba en bactrack pero de forma manual no fallaba... asi que ya lo he actualizado quedando esa linea asi... os.system("ls /dev | grep [hs]da[1-9] | sort > particiones.txt")
<Crashbit> mm
<erAbuelo> eso es python no ?
<omikron4> asi no falla
<Crashbit> mm, a ver, pásame un link a dropbox
<omikron4> si, pero es una linea de una aplicacion para recuperar el grub, segun el post de Crashbit
<omikron4> Crashbit: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6738015/Recovery.tar.gz
<Crashbit> este ya está modificado, no ?
<omikron4> si
<Crashbit> oka
<jmotero> buenas noches
<euclydex> buenas
<laleche> ecluidex Me pueden ayudar con las conexiones de alsa pcm sistem djplay y jackqt ctl
<Crashbit> vaya
<Crashbit> se ha ido el omikron, luego le comento algunas cosillas
<euclydex> alguien conoce maple?
<simon__> tengo un problema, antes al hacer click derecho sobre un  archivo me daba la opcion de sincronizar con ubuntu one, ahora no(si, estoy logueado)
<simon__> desde la pagina principal puedo subir archivos, pero es muy pesado bajar 1 a 1
<simon__> subir 1 a 1*
<JRamirez> PREGUNTA: BASH... es posible rellenar los espacios vacios de X texto.. pero.. diciendole que solo desde A hasta B? A=<  B=>...
<ivedci89> hey!!! tengo a compiz todo activo... puse a de nuevo...el panel que contiene las ventanas, a la izquierda en auto ocultado... y ahora se ocultó y no encuentro modo de sacarlo a la vist
<ivedci89> hey!!! tengo a compiz todo activo... puse el panel que contiene las ventanas, a la izquierda en auto ocultado... y ahora se ocultó y no encuentro modo de sacarlo a la vista de vuelta...
<fosco_> ivedci89: que sucede si pasas el ratón por el borde izquierdo de la pantalla?
<ivedci89> absolutamente nada
<dylan66> crea otro panel
<fosco_> ivedci89: vamos a comprobar que compiz no esté capturando el ratón al pasar por el borde
<ivedci89> pero no lo borre ... está ahi.. se nota que está ahi por la sombra, pero no sale de su ocultacion
<fosco_> pulsa alt+f2 y en el cuadro de dialogo que aparece escribe metacity --replace
<fosco_> eso desactivará compiz momentaneamente
<fosco_> pasa el raton por el borde izquierdo y comprueba si aparece el panel
<ivedci89> listo!!!!!! gracias!!!
<fosco_> entonces es compiz q captura esa zona de la pantalla
<ivedci89> como vuelvo a activarlo a compiz por ese codigo?
<fosco_> quitale el autoocultar
<ivedci89> ya lo hice...
<fosco_> para reactivar compiz pulsa alt+f2
<fosco_> escribe compiz --replace
<ivedci89> vale!!!
<ivedci89> perfect fosco_
<ivedci89> fosco_ de donde sacas esa info? como aprendes?
<fosco_> principalmente probando mucho y leyendo
<ivedci89> porque solo buscando en foros y cosas asi no basta... hay manuales reales de ubuntu?
<ivedci89> o compiz por ejemplo?
<fosco_> hay manuales, pero la experiencia personal es la base
<ivedci89> lo de probar es lógico...
<ivedci89> yo cuando pregunto algo es porque me arte de probar con lo que sé ...
<fosco_> pues a parte de probar y leer no tengo nungún truco oculto más :)
<euclydex> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/index.html
<euclydex> buscamos muy poco verdad?
<Crashbit> poquísimo
<euclydex> anda que no hay documentacion
<euclydex> los foros son un apoyo
<euclydex> a veces
<euclydex> pero la documentacion es la base del conocimiento de algo
<euclydex> de ubuntu hay un cerraco
<euclydex> de BSD ni te cuento
<euclydex> de GNU/LInux
<euclydex> muchisimo en general
<euclydex> gentoo, fedora
<euclydex> debian
<euclydex> Crashbit: en dos min tienes una barbaridad de doc
<Crashbit> euclydex: ya, si yo no la pedí :-)
<euclydex> Crashbit: ya, era solo un comentario no por ti
<euclydex> );-\|>
<euclydex> es que me ha dejado un poco lo de manuales de verdad
<euclydex> de ivedci89-deskto1
<euclydex> xD
<Crashbit> ya
<Crashbit> juaz! vaya smiley mas bonito, me lo guardo
<ivedci891> hola chicos... tengo a una chica...(mi novia) que no entiende bien como funciona la sala de chat...
<ivedci891> le explican algo ustedes? jeje
<ivedci891> sol, tu tambien puedes escribir.. aunque aqui se escriben consultas sobre ubuntu
<lespagnol> hola
<lespagnol> se puede usar el swap de ubuntu en cualquier otro linux?
<xoan> lespagnol: sí
<lespagnol> gracias
<mitries> Buenas noches a todos, alguien me podría ayudar con las opciones de filtro ASCII de open office?
<euclydex> lespagnol: ademas te sera mas util siempre y cuando le digas al sistema cual
<euclydex> lo que no debes hacer nunca es el home
<lespagnol> ah ok
<lespagnol> nada de la raiz imagino
<mitries> ¿Alguien me podría indicar como abrir un archivo doc con open office?. Aparece una ventana que indica Opciones de filtro ASCII
<lespagnol> mitries: dale aceptar a ver si te abre bien
<fosco_> mitries: si te dice eso es que no es un .doc normal
<fosco_> openoffice abre los .doc sin preguntar nada
<mitries> lo he intentado pero me aparecen una serie de caracteres
<lespagnol> será un docx ?
<mitries> me aparece como doc.
<lespagnol> prueba a abrirlo con geany a ver
<lespagnol> digo
<mitries> lo extraño es que con abiword si lo abre perfectamente
<mitries> voy a ver
<lespagnol> pues copia y pega
<lespagnol> xD
<mitries> lespagnol el problema es que esa forma no me vale para unos 500 docs,
<mitries> no me veo copiando y pegando cada documento jaja :)
<lespagnol> ah ok claro
<lespagnol> jeje
<lespagnol> pero srían para leer no?
<mitries> si
<lespagnol> pues que tiene de malo abiword?
<mitries> es mucho más simple en cuanto a opciones
<mitries> si me podeis recomendar alguna alternativa
<mitries> os lo agradecería
<lespagnol> libre office jeje
<lespagnol> pero la verdad yo no uso mucho procesadores de texto
<dabor> mitries, libreoffice normalmente abre los doc sin problemas
<mitries> el digno sucesor de open, no es mala idea aunque a ubuntu no le apetece instalarlo, a pesar de haber bajado los debs de la página oficial
<mitries> dabor, yo tampoco entiendo porque no los abres
<mitries> ocurre con todos los doc
<mitries> s
<Nachete8555> Buenas!
<dabor> mitries, si bajas los deb te tiene que dejar instalarlos
<lespagnol> tienes open o libre ?
<mitries> actualmente open
<mitries> estaba intentando instalar el libre
<lespagnol> ok pero tambien debería abrilos
<lespagnol> está raro eso
<dabor> mitries, sudo dpkg -i *.deb (en la carpeta donde estan los deb de libre)
<Nachete8555> alguien sabe como puedo configurar las teclas multimedia de mi portatil? Estoy en un toshiba satellite algo antiguo y ubuntu 10.10
<Nachete8555> en sistemas/combinaciones de teclas no me las reconoce
<dabor> Nachete8555, ya probaste con preferencias-combinación de teclas
<Nachete8555> si prob
<lespagnol> ah ya sé
<Nachete8555> probe
<mitries> gracias dabor, proare en cuanto se acabe de descargar de nuevo y os cuento
<lespagnol> Nachete8555: hay una cosa en el terminal que le das y te muestra a la tecla que le das
#ubuntu-es 2011-03-29
<lespagnol> y luego imagino sería confugurar ese botón
<Nachete8555> conoces el comando?
<lespagnol> no
<dabor> mitries, hay que decomprimir los paquetes antes
<lespagnol> estoy intentando recordar
<mitries> estaba mirándolo aquí
<mitries> http://www.libreoffice.org/get-help/installation/linux/
<mitries> desinstalo primero el open?
<lespagnol> no
<mitries> ok
<dabor> mitries, perfecto
<lespagnol> no te lo recomiendo
<lespagnol> por si acaso
<dabor> mitries, da igual si lo desintalas antes o despues
<dabor> mitries, yo lo haria antes :-)
<lespagnol> Nachete8555: http://linuxcpp.extreblog.com/200609255980_Configurar-teclas-de-funcin-en-Linux.html
<Nachete8555> lei por internet que con el comando sudo showcodes -s pero no me reconoce el comando
<mitries> y eso dabor?, ¿no sería mejor hacer una instalación desde 0?
<Nachete8555> gracias voy a ver
<dabor> mitries, que cosa instalar desde cero?
<mitries> el libre
<mitries> es decir, desinstalando open e instalando libreoffice
<dabor> mitries, es lo que vas a hacer
<lespagnol> pero el libre es otro programa
<dabor> mitries, usan carpetas diferentes
<mitries> ahora lo he entendido
<mitries> disculpad mi incomprensión pero es un tema totalmente nuevo para mi
<lespagnol> nadie nace sabiendo jeje
<dabor> mitries, libreoffice guarda su configuración en .libreoffice y el open en .openoffice
<mitries> dabor, lo decía, por si utilizaba algún archivo similar dado que podría dar el mismo error del doc
<mitries> aunque hasta que no lo pruebe
<mitries> ,..
<lespagnol> bueno librerias quizas sean las mismas no?
<lespagnol> pero eso dudo q sea el problema
<dabor> mitries, mientras se baja el libre prueba renombrar .openoffice (mv ~/.openoffice ~/openoffice-old )
<dabor> mitries, a ver si se soluciona (raro ese tema)
<mitries> dabor he tomado otra via usando el ppa para instalar el libre office siguiendo estas instrucciones
<mitries> http://ubuntulife.wordpress.com/2011/01/06/instalar-libre-office-desde-ppa/
<mitries> me resulta más fácil para no perderme con el tema de los comandos en la terminal
<dabor> mitries, tan complicado no es ;-)
<lespagnol> bueno tambien ejecutando el .deb me parece más sencillo
<dabor> mitries, y te evitas de mezclar repositorios
<mitries> jajaja, dabor necesito unas clases avanzadas con los comandos
<mitries> gracias por la ayuda,
<mitries> ?
<mitries> se mezclan los repositorios
<Tarrasquero> pues si y no es bueno
<lespagnol> eso que hace?
<mitries> a que te refieres lespagnol?
<lespagnol> repositorios mezclados
<lespagnol> que hace mal?
<lespagnol> puede descargarlo varias veces?
<lespagnol> las actualizaciones?
<dabor> lespagnol, a veces puede haber problemas de dependencias entre los paquetes
<lespagnol> ah ok
<lespagnol> gracias
<dabor> lespagnol, si se sabe manejar se minimiza el problema
<lespagnol> adios
<muay-guy> hola, alguien ha podido instalar exitosamente el plugin de 64 bits de Firefox 4 en Ubuntu?
<muay-guy> hola, no hay nadie activo?
<JRamirez> mmm no he probado.
<dabor> muay-guy, el de flash?
<muay-guy> si dabor, el de flashç
<lespagnol> hola otra vez
<lespagnol> tengo una partición que dice que no se puede encontrar el punto de montaje
<lespagnol> qué puedo hacer para borrarla?
<lespagnol>  :|
<hibrido> alguien podria ayudarme con un problema que tengo con el Openchrome?
<lespagnol> chronium ?
<lespagnol> Y no se puede desmontar debido  eso
<hiko_hitokiri> hum si no tiene nada la particion
<hiko_hitokiri> y estas segurisimo de eso
<hiko_hitokiri> y la queres borrar
<hiko_hitokiri> lo mejor es usar un livecd
<hiko_hitokiri> si es que no te deja
<lespagnol> y allí si me dejará desmontarla?
<lespagnol> pero es la de windows
<lespagnol> bueno es el boot de windows
<hiko_hitokiri> si
<hiko_hitokiri> muchas beces desde el mismo disco no deja
<hiko_hitokiri> en algunas ocaciones por que las particiones estan dentro de una logica
<lespagnol> no pero no es eso
<hiko_hitokiri> y pues para eso hay que demontar toda
<lespagnol> yo creo que se daño
<hiko_hitokiri> otras cosas de permisos
<hiko_hitokiri> prova con el lie cd
<lespagnol> ok voy
<lespagnol> gracias
<JRamirez> alguien sabe de bash. expresiones regulares?
<JRamirez> como puedo editar ciertos texto? solo cuando estan entre <> ejemplo: <a href="http://trend.eeff.com/StreetSnap/STREETS AND EVENTS/Fashion Weeks/1635">时装周</a>...... quisiera llenar esos espacios en blanco con %20? alguna idea?
<arielsanflo_> alquien sabe de un canal en español de lenguaje c
<arielsanflo_> ##c++
<DavidReza> algun buen programa que me recomienden para editar un Tema de ventanas?
<DavidReza> algun buen programa que me recomienden para editar un Tema de ventanas?
<n-iCe> http://www.google.com.mx/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=ubuntu+editar+ventanas
<fede> hola
<fede> alguien sabe algo de gnome-shell?
<franco> \join #bash-es
<fede> nadie ahí
<pipo65> fede
<pipo65> que necesitas de bash
<DavidReza> fede,  http://www.webupd8.org/2011/02/gnome-shell-29190-released-screenshots.html
<sancas> quiero actualizar mi sistema pero no quiero actualizar el kernel como puedo hacer??
<fede> se me corta sola la conexión a internet
<fede> quiero usar gnome 3, pero así es imposible
<pipo65> sancas: actualizalo y despues haces q tu sistema arranque con el kernel viejo
<pipo65> y desinstalas el nuevo
<fede> sé que está en beta todavía, pero capaz que alguien sabe como arreglarlo
<JRamirez> http://www.hispasec.com/unaaldia/4538
<JRamirez> Atacan el sitio web de MySQL a través de una inyección SQL
<sancas> pipo65, y no hay forma de ignorar la actualizacion del kernel? :s
<pipo65> la verdad q no se
<pipo65> es q desde q vengo usando linux cada ves q se actualiza el kernel me beneficia en algo
<JRamirez> wow!!! http://pastebin.com/BayvYdcP
<pipo65> JRamirez: y eso
<pipo65> q es
<pipo65> troll
<JRamirez> ?
<JRamirez> que es? mmmm
<pipo65> que paso
<pipo65> net split
<pipo65> o algo paso
<UBUNTUSUARIO> hola solo tengo una pequeña duda voy a instalar ubuntu pero no se si poner las particiones como ext 3 o ext 4 cual es la mas recomendabla o la mas estable
<guampa> UBUNTUSUARIO: cualquiera de las dos te va a andar bien x ahora
<UBUNTUSUARIO> A OK MUCHAS GRACIAS
<UBUNTUSUARIO> perdon por las mayusculas :S
<UBUNTUSUARIO> bueno los dejo por que empezare a borrar windows para pasarme a ubuntu bye
<sancas> como quito un kernel del grub??
<guampa> sancas: una manera simple es con ubuntu tweak, trae un limpiador de paquetes/ppas/configs Y kernels
<carlossalazar> buenas noches
<carlossalazar> join/#ubuntu-es-offtopic
<sancas> he instalado conky pero al momento de iniciarlo con el scrip
<sancas> se me pone encima de todo
<sancas> como hago para que se vaya hasta atras??
<LordZiru> che gente
<LordZiru> que driver para ati trae el ubuntu y como puedo conseguirlo en debian?
<guampa> podes instalar fglrx
<guampa> y sino usar radeon, creo que natty trae los gallium ahora
<guampa> en debian calculo que si queres fglrx te lo tenes que bajar desde la pagina de catalyst
<guampa> igual te digo que con 2.6.38 compilado y (en mi caso) una 4250 + gallium anda bien bueno
<forces> os[Linux 2.6.35-28-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "maverick" 10.10] cpu[2 x AMD Turion(tm) II Dual-Core Mobile M500 (AuthenticAMD) @ 2.20GHz] mem[Physical: 3.6GB, 73.9% free] disk[Total: 47.9GB, 73.1% free] video[ATI Technologies Inc M880G [Mobility Radeon HD 4200]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB1: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI]
<TrueNhero> alguiensabe como se levanta labarraespaciadorade un laptop hp?
<forces> yo tengo una ati 4200
<forces> :P
<forces> me anda bien en ubuntu 10.10
<guampa> si yo tengo la misma
<DavidReza> alguien me puede explicar cómo está lo de los Temas en Ubuntu? Por qué si utilizo emerald, cuando me meto a los temas, ya no puedo cambiar de bordes de ventana..
<amphorae> DavidReza, emerald está abandonado
<DavidReza> y qué gestor de ventanas me recomiendas utilizar entonces?
<amphorae> Metacity
<DavidReza> apenas acabo de descubrir Emerald, y tiene mejor definición de los bordes de las ventanas
<guampa> podes cambiar los bordes de emerald
<DavidReza> y Compiz es horrible para eso
<guampa> no podes cambiarlos desde apariencia porque eso es para el decorador de metacity, que desactivas cuando usas emerald, porque emerald...es un decorador de ventanas
<guampa> pero si emerald es el decorador de compiz...
<guampa> en realidad tiene dos decoradores mas
<amphorae> Mi escritorio tiene el look de MacOS X y me parece insuperable actualmente, agregando AWN
<guampa> uno que funciona con las decoraciones de metacity y otro con las de kwin  (auqne en esto ultimo por ahi le erro)
<amphorae> Las ventanas me quedaron decoradas como en una Mac
<guampa> yo uso emerald, no hay nada que se vea tan bueno
<guampa> y si tiene un programa para seleccionar temas
<amphorae> Si guampa pero eso ya fue
<DavidReza> sí, el Gestor de temas de Emerald, cierto? guampa
<guampa> sip...y si ya fue yo no me entero, no hay otro decorador que se vea tan bueno
<guampa> una pena si nolo estan desarrollando igual
<amphorae> Pero hay que quedarse, porque si vas a versiones nuevas de Ubuntu no te va a funcionar, me parece
<DavidReza> Y no hay un gestor de Metacity como el de Emerald?
<guampa> yo no encontre bordes en metacity como los de emerald
<guampa> no se le acercan
<DavidReza> me conformo con no ver pixeleadas las esquinas....
<DavidReza> dices que Compiz usa emerald?
<DavidReza> perdón, metacity?
<guampa> compiz puede usar decoraciones de emerald o metacity
<DavidReza> hay que configurarlo?
<guampa> instalate "fusion icon"
<guampa> eso te deja elegirlo al vuelo, ademas que es una app basica si usas compiz
<guampa> como a veces se cuelga desde ahi lo reinicias facil
<guampa> o cambias de decorador de ventana o de manejador
<DavidReza> no es lo mismo?
<LordZiru> guampa
<guampa> no, manejador de ventanas "maneja ventanas", el decorador dibuja los bordes nomas
<LordZiru> los driver que traia ubuntu 10.10 en una pc con ati x1650 funcionaba todo bien, le puse debian y anda Sloooowww... sin embargo la aceleracion 3d esta activada
<guampa> LordZiru: por ahi esa placa no anda muy rapido, y no tenes fglrx en debian
<guampa> debian no creo que traiga drivers privativos asi nomas
<LordZiru> como se los pongo entonces? :s los fglrx
<guampa> en debian te debe convenir a) instalar fglrx desde la pagina de catalyst o b) compilar ultimo kernel e instalar ultimos drivers desde xorg-edgers
<LordZiru> no se compilar un kernel
<guampa> entonces fglrx
<guampa> busca "ati catalyst driver"
<LordZiru> ok otra cosa, hay forma de conseguir el synergy 1?
<guampa> no se que es eso
<DavidReza> guampa,  cómo puedo saber qué decorador estoy usando ahora mismo?
<DavidReza> más bien, qué manejador de ventanas
<guampa> pgrep decorator
<guampa> si te devuelve "gtk-window-decorator" pues estas usando ese
<guampa> ah manejador, pgrep "compiz|emerald|kwin" -l
<DavidReza> pgrep decorator no me devolvió nada
<DavidReza> lo otro me devolvió
<DavidReza> 1737 compiz
<DavidReza> 1862 emerald
<guampa> si perdon, enrealidad
<guampa> era
<guampa> ah manejador, pgrep "compiz|metacity|kwin" -l
<guampa> pero como le pusiste x error te devolvio correctamente que estas usando compiz con el decorador emerald
<DavidReza> compiz como manejador?
<DavidReza> no me dijiste que metacity era un decorador?
<DavidReza> ah no, GTK y Emerald son decoradores. Metacity y Compiz, manejadores
<TrueNhero> q es?
<TrueNhero> irc://irc.rizon.net/soshiki
<DavidReza> algien sabe porque en avant en vez de que al abrir con un lanzador la aplicación, se abra la aplicación sobre el icono del lanzador, me lo abre en otro nuevo icono a un lado del lanzador?
<JESUSELIFELET> una preguta acabo de reinstalar mi sistema despues de formatear y quise poner una targeta ati como lo hice hace como 4 meses pero al reiniciar ya no me deja entrar al sistema ni haciendo startx eso significa que tendre que formatear de nuevo?
<JESUSELIFELET> ya que por lo que vi es por la ati que instale
<ElWuilMeR> JESUSELIFELET: prueba entrar en modo de grafico seguro
<JESUSELIFELET> ya lo intente y no pude
<ElWuilMeR> JESUSELIFELET: y quitando la ati inicia.?
<JESUSELIFELET> pero la tendria que quitar con la consola pero como la quitaria?
<ElWuilMeR> hhuumm..!! desde el live cd inicia.?
<JESUSELIFELET> y desde ahi la quito?
<ElWuilMeR> JESUSELIFELET: No.! dime inicia desde el live cd.?
<JESUSELIFELET> quieres que introdusca el dvd y que desde ahi inicie a eso te refieres?
<ElWuilMeR> JESUSELIFELET: desde el dvd prueba este script: http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/39476
<JESUSELIFELET> voy a intentarlo regreso
<TrueNhero> voy a grabar 7.96gb de datos en un dvd dl, con 2.3gb de temporales me alcanza para quemar con brasero?
<TrueNhero1>  voy a grabar 7.96gb de datos en un dvd dl, con 2.3gb de temporales me alcanza para quemar con brasero?
<DavidReza> alguien me podría ayudar con el Menú Me? Siempre que quiero escribir algo, sale lo de "Publicar mensaje.." Y al darle click no se quita y siempre tengo que estar borrándolo!
 * alexneb ara vengo
<franco> hola alguien puede ayudarme con algo de bash???
 * alexneb de pruebas
<alexneb> gente duda.... he instalado kdm.. que es el inicio de sesion que usa kde... pero sin perder gnome.. por eso de la estetica (el gdm es realmente feo, en mi opinion  claro esta !) el caso es qe estoy cambiando el theme que trae por defecto el kdm pero no me deja hacer cambios.. me lanza el siguiente error: "Unable to authenticate/execute the action:  (code 3)"
<alexneb> alguien sabria exharme una mano?
<alexneb> aunk sea al cuello .. :þ
<alexneb> dzup,  saludos!
<alexneb> un fosco_ !!
<fosco_> buenas
<noseasasi> Muy buenasss
<alexneb> noseasasi, saludos
<Kibou> Buenos dias tengan ustedes
<noseasasi> Kibou: muy buenas
<Kibou> A ver, voy al grano, tengo que montar un servidor con LDAP y aunque encontre esto http://goo.gl/e9sk y esto http://goo.gl/IWSC, no me aclaro del todo.. Alguna guia para torpes o donde se explique con palabras llanas cada cosa? Por supuesto que me he leido tambien la documentacion oficial de Openldap..
<Kibou> Es que toda la documentacion que encuentro viene enfocada a configurar ldap con la forma antigua, con el fichero ldap.conf, y no me sirve..
<noseasasi> Kibou: creo q no sabemos los q ahora estamos...
<Kibou> ya veo ya, gracias igualmente, me seguiré peleando, que ya me va faltando poco para enterarme de todo.. igual me quedaré un ratito por aquí por si acaso me surge alguna otra duda, quizás más concreta
<Kibou> :)
<guille> buenos días
<guille> alguien me puede indicar cómo puedo poner varios nombres de dominios en una regla de iptables ?
<guille> por ejemplo iptables -A FORWARD -d google.es google.com -j ACCEPT
<guille> porque el segundo no me lo acepta
<guille> ni poniendole una coma entre ambos sin dejar espacio
<guille> bueno, adios
<guille> gracias
<Tarrasquero> !cups
<kubot> En Ubuntu las impresiones se realizan a través del CUPS. Ver http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/CUPS - http://linuxprinting.org (drivers) | Configuración en http://localhost:631
<hashashin> nas
<Kibou> hola
<Tarrasquero> me alegro de verte bueno... graciaigualmente
<Kibou> Aunque cambie la password me sigue dando el mismo error con el ldapsearch --> ldap_bind: Invalid credentials (49)
<Kibou> :( alguien sabe por donde meterle mano al ldap??
<Kibou> veo que no..
<noseasasi> hasta otra buena gente
<KZKG^Gaara> Buenas a todos (y /as) ^_^
 * xoan buenas
<payomeke> Hola buenas
<chiche> buenas..
<donc3> Hola
<donc3> buenas
<donc3> tengo un problema
<donc3> cuando inicio ubuntu en el login no puedo introducir la contraseña en ningun lado
<KZKG^Gaara> donc3: Te aparece el cuadro de usuario y no el de password?
<donc3> si
<erUSUL> donc3: no aparece el box de entrada cuando seleccionas un usuario ?
<donc3> y si le doy al usuario se me cambia a ubuntu 10.10
<donc3> no, no aparece
<KZKG^Gaara> donc3: alguna vez cambiaste algo del GDM?
<donc3> me ha pasado al acer
<donc3> apt-get upgrade
<donc3> se ha reiniciado el pc
<donc3> y ya no ha vuelto a iniciar
<donc3> que puedo hacer?
<erUSUL> donc3: entonces cual es el problema real que tienes? no arranca el ordenador? llegas a grub ?
<donc3> cuando llego al login
<donc3> no aparece el cuadro de contraseña
<erUSUL> donc3: solo aparece la imagen de fondo?
<KZKG^Gaara> erUSUL: Me parece que su problema es que llega al login, selecciona el usuario y el div donde está el box para escribir password no le aperece
<donc3> y el nombre de usuario
<donc3> exacto kzkg eso me pasa
<donc3> que puedo hacer?
<erUSUL> div ?? demasiado html por aqui XXDD
<donc3> reinstalo el gdm?
<luckatoni> Buenas
<erUSUL> la verdad es que nunca he visto ese problema
<donc3> ni yo
<donc3> por eso me ha extrañado
<KZKG^Gaara> donc3: intenta con sudo dpkg-reconfigure hdm
<KZKG^Gaara> *gdm
<donc3> imagino que se ha rayado el tema
<KZKG^Gaara> Si no te resulta, borra el gdm (sudo apt-get purge gdm) y MUEVE las configuraciones de gdm hacia otro lado, de forma tal que cuando lo vuelvas a instalar te cree las configuraciones por defecto
<KZKG^Gaara> Cuando te digo configuraciones de gdm me refiero a (/etc/gdm/ & /usr/share/gdm) ... a ver si esto resulta
<donc3> y si pruebo directamente
<donc3> apt-get install gdm?
<KZKG^Gaara> donc3: Creo que te diría que ya lo tienes instalado
<donc3> vale ahora con el sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<donc3> me ha cambiado el login
<donc3> y me sale mi nombre para pincharle
<donc3> pero no me sale la contraseña aun
<donc3> ahora me sale el login por defecto
<donc3> como puedo desinstalar gdm?=
<KZKG^Gaara> sudo mv /etc/gdm3/ /root && mv /usr/share/gdm/ /root && apt-get purge gdm && apt-get install gdm
<donc3> pero para que tengo que mover las configuraciones?
<KZKG^Gaara> Esto lo que hace es poner las configuraciones de gdm hacia otro lado (/root en este caso), luego lo desinstalamos, y lo volvemos a instalar
<KZKG^Gaara> Quitamos las configuraciones para cuando se vuelva a instalar, el sistema vea que no tiene confs antiguas y entonces podrá las que vienen por defecto
<donc3> ah ok
<donc3> a ver
<KZKG^Gaara> Eso es en teoría, debería funcionarte. De todas formas las confs no las borramos, si deseas las puedes volver a poner en su lugar (están en /root)
<donc3> e probado con un apt-get install
<donc3> a ver
<donc3> si no pruebo con esto
<KZKG^Gaara> ok
<KZKG^Gaara> Ah, ando probando según lo que recuerdo, no uso Gnome ni Ubuntu... pero la lógica sigue siendo la misma, gdm es una aplicación :)
<donc3> ya
<donc3> mira ahora me ha salido lo de la contraseña
<donc3> pero conforme le e dado se ha quedado pillado y ha desaparecido
<donc3> que usas kde?
<KZKG^Gaara> Si, ArchLinux+KDE4.6.1
<KZKG^Gaara> Qué usas, Ubuntu 10.10 no?
<donc3> si
<KZKG^Gaara> ¬_¬ lo probé... al menos conmigo tuvo resultados pésimos, inestable, demasiados bugs, etc... preferí quedarme con 10.04
<donc3> nose de momento asta ahora es el unico problema que he tenido
<KZKG^Gaara> Dices que te salió lo del password ya, pero que se escondió de nuevo... 0.o
<KZKG^Gaara> Explica mejor esto :)
<donc3> si
<donc3> voy a hacer lo que me has dicho antes
<KZKG^Gaara> Ok
<KZKG^Gaara> Suerte jaja
<donc3> para mover
<donc3> directorios no es mv
<donc3> no?
<KZKG^Gaara> Con mv funciona
<hashashin> si donc3
<donc3> no
<donc3> me dice que no esta vacio
<KZKG^Gaara> mv -R entonces
<KZKG^Gaara> Por algún motivo raro a mí en Arch me funciona sin el -R o.o
<hashashin> a mi me va sin -R aki en ubuntu y en gentoo tan raro no sera XD
<chiche> alguien puede decirme porque a veces tengo la opcion de hibernacion y a veces no??
<donc3> vale
<donc3> era porque estaba pasando dos direct con el mismo nombre
<donc3> desde la terminal no puedo tener acceso al inalambrico?
<donc3> wifi
<donc3> como puedo decirle que conecte a una red?
<VADER> hola sala
<KZKG^Gaara> Holas VADER
<VADER> hola <KZKG^Gaara>
<erUSUL> !tab
<kubot> Puedes usar <tab> para completar nombres/nicks en el IRC asi como ficheros y directorios en la terminal (bash).
<KZKG^Gaara> donc3: te tengo dos links, no los he revisado per échale un ojo: http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/4573370/Conectate-a-tu-WiFi-desde-la-terminal-en-Ubuntu.html
<KZKG^Gaara> donc3: http://www.alcancelibre.org/article.php/como-conectarse-wifi-terminal
<chiche> holas..
<chiche> alguien puede decirme porque a veces tengo la opcion de hibernacion y a veces no??
<erAbuelo> hola
<chiche> hola..
<TrueNhero> http://pastebin.com/1p6ckM89
<jorechp> hola buenos dias, es posible instalar unity en ubuntu 10.10
<donc3> KZKG^Gaara nada no le hago funcionar
<donc3> he conseguido arrancarlo con el recovery mode
<donc3> pero cada vez que pincho sobre un recuadro que hay que escribir este se bloquea y desaparece
<KZKG^Gaara> jorechp: sí se puede
<KZKG^Gaara> jorechp: Aquí te dejo un tutorial, puedes probarlo: http://riledhel.blogspot.com/2011/03/como-instalar-unity-en-ubuntu-1010.html
<KZKG^Gaara> donc3: no sé amigo... hiciste una búsqueda en Google?
<noseasasi> buenasss
<donc3> he hecho mil!
<jorechp> KZKG^Gaara, gracias probando now
<JRamirez> PREGUNTA: por que por linux no me entra esta web.. y por windows si?... incluso le hago un traceroute y me sale mal.. ?
<Tarrasquero> donc3: que te paza
<donc3> pues que en la pantalla de login no puedo escribir la contraseña
<donc3> se me bloquea el cuadrito y desaparece
<KZKG^Gaara> donc3: ando buscando en Goo y me aparecen montones de resultados, veré si alguno parece ser útil :)
<Tarrasquero> eso es para entrar a la sesion de ubuntu?
<donc3> y iniciando ddesde recovery en el entorno grafico
<donc3> si
<KZKG^Gaara> JRamirez: En Linux no tienes navegación ni MSN ni nada no?
<Tarrasquero> ok
<jorechp> omg que facil es instalarlo
<Tarrasquero> pues haz algo
<Tarrasquero> usas gnome verdad?
<donc3> en el entorno grafico no puedo escribir en nada
<donc3> si
<donc3> que puedo hacer?
<JRamirez> trend.eeff.com
<Tarrasquero> estas en recovery?
<jorechp> cambiando sesion now!
<donc3> si
<donc3> ahora si
<Tarrasquero> ok
<scherenhaenden> hola gente... tengo problemas con partitiones ntfs... desde ayer... alguien tiene lo mismo?
<Tarrasquero> logeate como root
<Tarrasquero> sudo -i
<donc3> pero desde terminal
<Tarrasquero> si
<donc3> vale
<donc3> ya
<Tarrasquero> ok
<KZKG^Gaara> donc3: Alguien ya resolvió el problema tuyo, intenta su tutorial: http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/150178#comment-427667
<Tarrasquero> apt-get remove gdm a ver cual tienes
<Tarrasquero> apt-get remove gdm
<KZKG^Gaara> Tarrasquero: ya intentamos todo eso jaja
<Tarrasquero> solo instalar otro
<KZKG^Gaara> Tarrasquero: Quitamos GDM con purge, quitamos las confs de él (/etc/gdm/ & /usr/share/gdm), lo volvió a instalar y sigue el mismo problema
<Tarrasquero> apt-get install slim
<Tarrasquero> donc3: hazlo
<KZKG^Gaara> donc3: según leo, es un problema del Xorg y no de GDM, por eso no se arreglaba :) . Lee el tutorial que te dejé
<Tarrasquero> apt-get remove gdm && apt-get install slim
<KZKG^Gaara> Tarrasquero: me disculpas amigo, pero la solución no creo que sea simplemente dejar de usar GDM y usar Slim... creo que la solución es arreglar GDM
<jorechp> KZKG^Gaara,  esta bonito unity
<Tarrasquero> por cierto probaron instalando gnme3?
<KZKG^Gaara> jorechp: A mí me parece bonito sí, pero no lo puedo configurar tanto como quisiera... soy bastante exigente con mi desktop
<Tarrasquero> por cierto probaron instalando gnome3?
<donc3> no, no?
<jorechp> Yo estaba usando una barra ala izquierda, se ve nice es de darle una oportunidad
<Tarrasquero> KZKG^Gaara: segun tu es de xorg
<donc3> gnome 3 es beta?
<Tarrasquero> entonces por que arranca en recovery?
<KZKG^Gaara> Tarrasquero: Según yo nop, según otros usuarios -» http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/150178#comment-427667
<KZKG^Gaara> En ese link lo resolvieron, ahí dejaron los pasos a seguir
<Tarrasquero> KZKG^Gaara: pero eso lo dices tu
<Tarrasquero> pues no hagas tuya la palabra de oros
<Tarrasquero> :P
<Tarrasquero> apt-get install gnome3
<donc3> gnome3 es beta?
<KZKG^Gaara> Tarrasquero:  no las hice mías, lee bien lo que puse "según leo, es un problema del Xorg y no de GDM"
<KZKG^Gaara> Tarrasquero: o sea... "SEGUN LEO" ... no dije "el problema está en xorg" ni nada así
<Tarrasquero> donc3: creo que es stable
<jorechp> puya pero no me funcionan las opciones de compiz :(
<Tarrasquero> donc3: no necesariamente tienes que usar gdm en gnome...
<Tarrasquero> puedes usar kdm o xdm o slim
<donc3> ya pero...
<donc3> es lo que me iba bien
<Tarrasquero> mas que nada para salir de dudas
<Tarrasquero> pruebalo y así vemos si pertenece a gdm o a otro el problema
<Tarrasquero> y despues se arregla
<Tarrasquero> pero no vas a arreglar una cosa que este bien, digo yo
<Tarrasquero> pero cada cual es dueño de su tiempo... si quieres seguir dando palos de ciegos ok, por mi vale
<KZKG^Gaara> donc3: Ya un usuario resolvió este MISMO problema y dejó un tutorial, (http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/150178#comment-427667) y otro usuario lo resolvió con un simple comando (http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10414034&postcount=7)
<cossier> donc3, cambiaste la pantalla de inicio de sesion??
<dzup> calmados, no se ajiten
<Tarrasquero> ¬¬_S
<dzup> digan no a la violencia, recurden que el mundo seacaba en el 2012 y debemos ser pacientes con los que no.
<donc3> cossier
<donc3> si pero ace ya mucho tiempo
<cossier> ahh nada estaba mirando el link ese que pasaron
<donc3> KZKG con esos links no me funciona
<KZKG^Gaara> donc3: no te funcionan los links? o no te funcionan las soluciones de esos usuarios?
<donc3> las soluciones
<donc3> Tarrasquero que me dices que haga??
<donc3> te sigo
<dzup> estoy seguro que el error esta entre silla-teclado
<donc3> como que entre silla teclado?
<Tarrasquero> estas como root?
<dzup> estoy seguro que el error esta entre silla y teclado
<donc3> si
<KZKG^Gaara> dzup: jajajajaja
<Tarrasquero> donc3: no le prestes demasiada atencion :P
<donc3> vale dime
<Tarrasquero> apt-get remove gdm && apt-get install slim
<Tarrasquero> apt-get remove gdm && apt-get install slim && reboot
<Chat6963> wenas!!!
<Tarrasquero> hola
<donc3> vale esta reiniciando
<Chat6963> estoy conectado desde mi BlackBerry!! es increible!!
<Tarrasquero> valla!
<Tarrasquero> :)
<KZKG^Gaara> Chat6963: que usaste para conectarte?
<donc3> ahora que? tarrasquero
<Tarrasquero> pues nada inicia sesion
<donc3> no me sale ni siquiera la pantalla del login
<KZKG^Gaara> No que faltó el sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm...
<KZKG^Gaara> ?
<Tarrasquero> pues ya sabemos que eso no es
<donc3> ah ok
<KZKG^Gaara> Para indicarle que use slim...
<Tarrasquero> uffff
<NeoRanger> Gaara usé Chatmosphere, muy buena app
<Tarrasquero> apt-get remove slim && apt-get install gdm
<NeoRanger> hasta me puedo loguear con mi user
<Tarrasquero> donc3: ?
<Tarrasquero> pera
<donc3> ok
<donc3> ahora no me deja ni entrar en la terminal al reiniciar
<Tarrasquero> haz en la terminal con tu login 'xinit'
<donc3> en recovery?
<Tarrasquero> donc3: que hiciste para que se jodiera?
<KZKG^Gaara> Tarrasquero: pásale un tutorial de slim LOL!!!
<donc3> lo que me as dicho tarrasquero
<Tarrasquero> troll... deja comida para los demas
<NeoRanger> jaajajajaa
<dzup> heh
<KZKG^Gaara> Tarrasquero: jajaja nada socio, es que me divierto... pero en buena onda jaja
<Tarrasquero> donc3: inicia en modo normal
<Tarrasquero> y haz xinit
<NeoRanger> Gaara me leiste antes???
<donc3> pero que no puedo
<donc3> no me deja entrar en la terminal
<donc3> en recovery si que me sale
<donc3> la pantalla de debian
<Tarrasquero> donc3: pues entre en recovery
<KZKG^Gaara> NeoRanger: sip, no tengo BB pero sentí curiosidad
<NeoRanger> donc3 reinicia y apreta ctrl+alt+f1
<KZKG^Gaara> NeoRanger: sabes que existe Linberry no?
<donc3> es lo que e echo
<NeoRanger> aaahh ok :P
<NeoRanger> si, pero no lo puedo encontrar
<Tarrasquero> apt-get install htop
<Tarrasquero> eso para ver si corre hald
<Tarrasquero> eso para ver si corre hald y dbus
<KZKG^Gaara> NeoRanger: revisaste en la web del desarrollador?
<Tarrasquero> que será lo que hiciste para que quede inservible...
<donc3> vale  Taqqrasquero ahora me inicia
<NeoRanger> no Gaara, veo si lo puedo encontrar
<Tarrasquero> desde la entrada normal?
<donc3> desde recovery
<Tarrasquero> que hiciste?
<NeoRanger> nos vemos despues gente, seguramente desde Xchat. bye!!!
<Tarrasquero> bay
<Tarrasquero> que hiciste para entrar en modo grafico?
<dzup> rm -rf $HOME/.gconf; rm -rf $HOME/.gfonf2;sudo apt-get purgue gdm; sudo apt-get install gdm; sudo reboot
<dzup> rm -rf $HOME/.gconf; rm -rf $HOME/.gconf2;sudo apt-get purgue gdm; sudo apt-get install gdm; sudo reboot
<donc3> pues reiniciar desde el recovery
<donc3> y me a iniciado
<donc3> pero desde el normal no me inicia
<Tarrasquero> donc3: y estas en modo grafico
<Tarrasquero> o sea iniciaste las x?
<donc3> espera un segundo
<Tarrasquero> tocaste las entradas del grub?
<donc3> en el normal me pone starting x display manager: slim
<Tarrasquero> donc3: instala htop
<donc3> no, el grub no he tocado nada
<Tarrasquero> ammm
<donc3> vale
<Tarrasquero> inicialo
<donc3> si pongo xinit me pone
<donc3> no screens found
<Tarrasquero> ok, inicia htop
<Tarrasquero> perdon
<Tarrasquero> instala hal y dbus
<donc3> espera que se instale
<Tarrasquero> en recovery nop veremos eso
<Tarrasquero> instala hal y dbus
<donc3> ya estan isntalados
<donc3> htop lo instalo?
<Tarrasquero> si
<Tarrasquero> donc3: dijiste que por modo recovery inician las x?
<donc3> si
<donc3> pero no funcionan los cuadros
<donc3> encuanto intento escribir
<donc3> se cuelgan y se cierran
<Tarrasquero> ok
<KZKG^Gaara> Tarrasquero: luego si puedes me explicas lo mismo que le explicaste a donc3 oki :)
<Tarrasquero> inicia hald
<KZKG^Gaara> para.... NO hacerlo ^_^
<donc3> espera
<Tarrasquero> y dbus
<donc3> KZKG creo que de momento abeis solucionado lo mismo :D
<donc3> nada!!
<donc3> vale como lo inicio??
<Tarrasquero> mete simplemente hald
<Tarrasquero> dbus
<KZKG^Gaara> donc3: jeje sip, no te pude resolver lo del GDM, pero al menos no ocasioné más problemas :)
<donc3> dbus o qdbus?
<KZKG^Gaara> Y nada hombre, es que tengo demasiada hambre... necesito despejar la mente jaja, solo jodiendo un rato; no te lo tomes tan a pecho :)
<Tarrasquero> dbus
<dylan66> por una impresora voy a tener que instalar xp virtual
<donc3> por dbus no funciona
<Tarrasquero> ok
<Tarrasquero> haz xinit
<donc3> qdbus gdbus o bus
<donc3> no inicio dbus?
<Tarrasquero> si
<Tarrasquero> inicialo
<donc3> pero con que?
<donc3> dbus no se encuentra la orden
<Tarrasquero> dpkg -L dbus
<Tarrasquero> y busca el directorio
<donc3> orden no encontrada
<Tarrasquero> y lo ejecutas con la ruta completa
<Tarrasquero> sera que no esta en la variable
<Tarrasquero> /usr/bin/dbus-daemon
<donc3> no existe
<Tarrasquero> pues como dices que esta instalado?
<donc3> si ago apt me dice que esta instalado
<Tarrasquero> pues es muy contradictorio
<donc3> no estara en esa ruta
<Tarrasquero> pues deve estar alli
<donc3> puede ser /bin/dbus-daemon=
<donc3> ?
<Tarrasquero> /usr/bin/dbus-daemon
<Tarrasquero> donc3: en la raiz no existe /bin
<donc3> en usr/bin
<Tarrasquero> donc3: tocaste algo en las variables de entorno?
<donc3> solo me sale dbus-send y dbus-monitor
<Tarrasquero> pera
<donc3> yo?
<donc3> que va
<Tarrasquero> si
<donc3> dime
<Tarrasquero> /etc/init.d/dbus
<donc3> ese si
<Tarrasquero> ahora para slim
<donc3> ok
<jorechp> Como puedo acceder a las preferencias de unity
<Tarrasquero> y lanzalo de nuevo
<Tarrasquero> slim
<donc3> vale
<donc3> me ha vuelto a la ruta
<donc3> algo mas?
<Tarrasquero> no inicia slim, verda?
<donc3> no
<donc3> hay que poner
<Tarrasquero> paralo de nuevo y haz xinitç
<donc3> startx o algo?
<Tarrasquero> paralo de nuevo y haz xinit
<Tarrasquero> xinit, startx, son =
<donc3> da error el x.org
<donc3> fatal server error: no screens found
<Tarrasquero> pues dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<donc3> ok
<Tarrasquero> donc3: tenias drivers privativos instalados?
<donc3> ni idea
<donc3> no creo que no
<donc3> una cosa
<Tarrasquero> en la grafica
<donc3> y si reinstalo ubuntu que?
<donc3> no sera mas facil?
<Tarrasquero> jajaja
<Tarrasquero> como quieras
<Tarrasquero> pero si te paso te volverá a pasar :p
<Tarrasquero> ya te digo...
<Tarrasquero> si el softwer va bien... no te preocupes ya se estropeará
<donc3> como?
<Tarrasquero> es un dicho solo
<Tarrasquero> es un dicho 'linux'
<Tarrasquero> pero como quieras
<donc3> ya pero si no encontramos solucion
<donc3> ..
<Tarrasquero> el problema es xorg
<Tarrasquero> pera hazle esto
<Tarrasquero> lspci -v -s `lspci | awk '/VGA/{print $1}'`
<Tarrasquero> y pegalo en paste
<cousteau> lspci debería tener una opción para hacer eso directamente
<Tarrasquero> cousteau: cual es?
<Tarrasquero> si me la das la uso :P
<donc3> vale
<donc3> me sale una flechita
<donc3> ahora ya no
<donc3> vale que quieres ver?
<Tarrasquero> todo
<Tarrasquero> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<donc3> no puedo desde la terminal
<donc3> pero solo pone la informacion de la targeta
<Tarrasquero> donc3: estas en irssi?
<donc3> que es irssi?
<Tarrasquero> ammm nada
<jorechp> Alguien sabe como hacer mas pequeños los iconos de unity
<cousteau> debería (condicional)
<KZKG^Gaara> irssi es un cliente irc por terminal
<donc3> pero basicamente pone que es una mobility radeon
<donc3> x1600
<Tarrasquero> pues busca la linea de kernel driver
<cossier> donc3, prueba esto lshw -sanitize -c display
<donc3> radeon
<donc3> cossier
<cossier> donc3, y pon en paste
<Tarrasquero> te pone driver en uso radeon?
<donc3> es que no puedo entrar en el entorno grafico
<donc3> si
<donc3> porque no me sale lo de la contraseña
<donc3> y si entro en recovery los cuadros para escribir se me bloquean y se cierra
<donc3> n
<cossier> donc3, has probado a reparar los paquetes rotos ??
<cossier> donc3, sesde recovery
<cossier> desde*
<Tarrasquero> dpkg -configure -a
<donc3> dpk  --configure -a?
<Tarrasquero> dpkg --configure -a
<donc3> si
<donc3> y sigue igual
<Tarrasquero> pues...
<cossier> yo tambien uso driver radeon
<Tarrasquero> el xorg jodido
<donc3> vale y como puedo arreglar el xorg?
<yadira> hola muchachos,,cada vez que prendo mi PC me sale la pantalla negra de grub 1.98,,,por que no va directo a la de ubuntu ?
<Tarrasquero> donc3: al parecer es un bug
<Tarrasquero> en las actualizaciones
<Tarrasquero> valla...
 * cossier is away: Estoy fuera pero volveré!!
<yadira> quisiera darle una actualizacion a mi grub para que no me salga mas esa pantalla negra,,con mentest y otras opciones mas
<Tarrasquero> yadira: eso es facil
<Tarrasquero> nano /etc/default/grub
<donc3> entonces que?
<Tarrasquero> GRUB_TIMEOUT=0
<Tarrasquero> donc3: reinstalar grub no se si te servirá
<Tarrasquero> donc3: reinstalar xorg no se si te servirá
<Tarrasquero> apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg
<Tarrasquero> yadira: nano /etc/default/grub
<Tarrasquero> GRUB_TIMEOUT=0
<yadira> Tarrasquero, como guardo la configuracion ?
<Tarrasquero> ctrl+o
<Tarrasquero> ctrl+x   = salir
<Tarrasquero> update-grub
<Tarrasquero> todo como root
<Tarrasquero> o sea sudo-i
<Tarrasquero> o sea sudo -i
<chiche> holas..
<chiche> alguien me puede contestar algo??
<Tarrasquero> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<yadira> Tarrasquero, osea sudo -i nano /etc
<Tarrasquero> sudo -i
<Tarrasquero> contraseña
<Tarrasquero> yadira: nano /etc/default/grub
<Tarrasquero> GRUB_TIMEOUT=0
<Tarrasquero> ctrl+o
<Tarrasquero> ctrl+x   = salir
<Tarrasquero> update-grub
<Tarrasquero> y reboot
<Lancro> no sera update-grub2?
<Tarrasquero> si
<Tarrasquero> Lancro: gracias por la nota
<chiche> por que a veces me aparece la opcion de hibernacion y a veces no??
<Tarrasquero> chiche: por que estamos en primavera...:P
<Tarrasquero> va es broma
<chiche> igual me lo creoo
<yadira> Tarrasquero, cuado hago ctrl+x me da otra opcion
<chiche> esto va como quiere
<yadira> Lancro, mi grub no es 2
<donc3> bueno, a mi problema no hay solucion?
<Tarrasquero> yadira: puedes hacer ctrl+ x y despues    s
<Tarrasquero> yadira: que version usas de ubuntu?
<domedagen> Anyone in here feel lika correction my very short noticia in exchange for my eternal gratitude?
<Tarrasquero> donc3: ya hiciste el --reinstall?
<yadira> Tarrasquero,el 10.4 LTS
<domedagen> correcting
<domedagen> hehe
<domedagen> FAIL
<Tarrasquero> yadira: tienes grub.v2
<yadira> Tarrasquero, y no le puedo hacer un update al grub y ya
<Tarrasquero> no
<yadira> Tarrasquero, tengo el 1.98
<Tarrasquero> yadira: sudo -i
<Tarrasquero> hmmmm, me he perdido
<yadira> Tarrasquero, creo que ya
<Tarrasquero> update-grub
<yadira> Tarrasquero, al no saver bregar con terminal cometia el error de poner - sudo -i junto con la linea
<Tarrasquero> ya
<yadira> Tarrasquero, si genero las configuraciones
<yadira> Tarrasquero, grasias
<yadira> :)
<Tarrasquero> ok
<Tarrasquero> update-grub
<Tarrasquero> la verdad no se si tienes grub2
<Tarrasquero> por eso haz update-grub
<Tarrasquero> aunque yo creo que si
<Thekernel> buenas
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<lespagnol> cómo instalo un tar.gz
<lespagnol> dice que ./configure
<Tarrasquero> lespagnol: lee el readme
<Tarrasquero> cada paquete usa algo diferente
<lespagnol> si pero cómo hago eso de configure
<Tarrasquero> aunque yo no lo instalaria
<lespagnol> por?
<Tarrasquero> yo de los repositorios si
<lespagnol> es que es una versión muy ieja la que está
<Tarrasquero> pero el paquete que vas a instalar como sabes que no esta mal?
<lespagnol> lo descargue del lugar oficial
<Tarrasquero> lespagnol: puede generar conflictos con dependencias
<Tarrasquero> ammmm
<Tarrasquero> pero aun así
<Tarrasquero> las dependencias
<Tarrasquero> en fin...
<lespagnol> mm bueno ok
<Tarrasquero> descomprime y haz cd al directorio
<lespagnol> gracias adios
<lespagnol> si pero si va a haber problemas mejor no
<lespagnol> adios
<Tarrasquero> así se llega al momento que dices estba bien y se jodio
<novato> buenas tardes
<noseasasi> Hasta otra buena gente...
<bl4ckc00k1e> wenas, probe el mixx y el ultramixxer para pinchar en linux
<bl4ckc00k1e> pero busco algo parecido al tractor
<bl4ckc00k1e> he leido que hay un final scrach 1.x par alinux
<bl4ckc00k1e> pero no lo encuentro
<bl4ckc00k1e> alguna recomendacion? ni he probado con wine, por que seguro que va mal xD
<juan_> hola
<juan_> alguien podria ayudarme con algunos efectos de escritorio que quiero activar
<Nekroide> buenassss...
<Nekroide> consulta... tengo dos placas inalabricas... una la que trae la notebook y otra usb...
<Nekroide> como desabilito cualquiera de las dos para que solo funcione una...
<Nekroide> ?
<Nekroide> pffffffffff
<fosco_> Nekroide, la interna la desactivas desde la bios
<fosco_> la usb la inactivas desenchufandola
<Nekroide> mmmmm
<Nekroide> desactivar sin reniciar el sistema
<Nekroide> ???
<fosco_> la wifi interna suele tener un boton para apagarla
<Nekroide> si pero apaga las dos
<Thekernel> pero Nekroide quita el usb
<Nekroide> es que quiero apgar la interna
<Thekernel> y dejas la interna
<Nekroide> no hay un desabilitar===
<Nekroide> ???
<Nekroide> la idea es pagar la interna y dejar la usb andadno para tener mas alcance...
<Nekroide> desabiliar del bios esta bueno...
<fosco_> no entiendo como eso te va a dar más alcance
<fosco_> :-?
<Nekroide> es  una placa usb serie n de 500 mw con antena desmontable y tiene una de 7 dbi
<Nekroide> creeme que tiene mucho mas alcance que la integrada...
<fosco_> sudo iwconfig wlan0 txpower off
<fosco_> eso debería apagarla
<Nekroide> bien ahiiii
<fosco_> substituye wlan0 por el interfaz q sea
<Thekernel> sudo ifconfig eth1 down
<fosco_> eso solo baja la interfaz
<Nekroide> claro el drama es el ahorro de energia..
<fosco_> para el ahorro de energia en netbooks tienes el programa jupiter
<fosco_> que va muy bien
<JRamirez> ALGUIEN conoce un tradutor automatico para xchat? un plugin? para usar en el chat?
<omeddragon> no creo JRamirez
<JRamirez> omeddragon, hombre de poca FE.
<JRamirez> xD
<JRamirez> si no existe habra que inventarlo.
<JRamirez> xD
<omeddragon> :P
<rengo> holas
<rengo> quien usa apache2? necesito alguien pasa archivo httpd.conf por favor pude n pasar?
<rengo> lo necesito por favor
<JRamirez-test> hola
<Nekroide> yes
<KZKG^Gaara> Gente buenas :)
<KZKG^Gaara> Tengo un amigo con un problema, tiene 4GB de RAM y Ubuntu solo le vé 3GB, ¿qué debe hacer para que le reconozca los 4GB?
<erUSUL> KZKG^Gaara: usar la version de 64 bits ?
<KZKG^Gaara> erUSUL:  no, él usa 32bits
<KZKG^Gaara> erUSUL: Tengo un colega que tiene instalado 32bits y le reconoce bien los 4GB que tiene. Solo que ese colega no está aquí hoy jaja, no lo puedo contactar ahora, por eso pregunto
<erUSUL> pues ese es el problema. que use la de 64 bits ;P
<erUSUL> KZKG^Gaara: las nuevas versiones deubuntu tienen el kernel pae en los repositorios. que lo instale
<KZKG^Gaara> erUSUL: Entonces la solución es que instale el kernel cuyo nombre contenga "pae" no?
<KZKG^Gaara> erUSUL: Ah, él usa Ubuntu 10.04
<erUSUL> linux-image-generic-pae o algo asi
<KZKG^Gaara> erUSUL: Ok vale gracias, le diré que para la próxima que entre él al canal jaja. Gracias una vez más.
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<CoM_gUnNeR> Alguien que me ayude con Squid y NTLM???
<cousteau> ¿sigue existiendo kernel PAE en repos?
<KZKG^Gaara> cousteau: Sí
<cousteau> ahm... entonces el que quitaron fue el RT
<KZKG^Gaara> No sep, pero PAE sí está en los repos
<cousteau> me sonaba que lo habían quitado, pero veo que no - debía ser el RT
<erUSUL> cousteau: de hecho el kernel pae es una adicion "reciente".
<cousteau> erUSUL, pues a mí me suena de hace tiempo
<cousteau> ("tiempo" ~= 1 año o así)
<fzeta> Ieep piratas! Nas noches:-))
 * cossier is back (gone 03:28:05)
<Nev3rmind> hola
<JRamirez> A los que me dijeron que no existia plagin traductor para el xchat.. http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/272
<Nev3rmind> busco personas interesadas en hacer testing de una aplicacion q estoy desarrollando en ubuntu, esta bien preguntar por aca?
<erUSUL> Nev3rmind: mejor en #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<Nev3rmind> ok gracias pregunto ahi mismo
<JRamirez> Nev3rmind, que tipo de aplicacion.
<Nev3rmind> un gestor de  notas simples, enfocado en poder sincronizarlas con dropbox y q sean editables facilmente
<Nev3rmind> evitar el formato q usa x ejemplo tomboy, osea notas sencillas de texto plano
<Nev3rmind> lo inicie porque queria poder tmb acceder a esas notas desde plataformas como android y ios, donde con dropbox hay apps q tratan el texto plano
<mimecar> Nev3rmind: mejor en el canal de offtopic...
<Nev3rmind> ramirez seguimos en el offtopic
<Nev3rmind> mimecar, disculpa ya estoy en el off
 * alexneb hasta mañana
<mimecar> ok
 * xoan buenas
<Katarcis> hi xD
<Jakeukalane> hola buenas
<Jakeukalane> tengo una pregunta
<Jakeukalane> cuando se está en nautilus con modo root
<Jakeukalane> donde se van las cosas que se borran?
<Jakeukalane> no lo digo porque quiera recuperarlo
<Jakeukalane> sino al revés
<Katarcis> en la papelera
<omikron4> Jakeukalane: en terminal sudo nautilus
<Jakeukalane> en la normal??
<erUSUL> Jakeukalane: prueba en la papelera de root
<Jakeukalane> erUSUL, sabes la dirección exacta??
<erUSUL> !trash
<kubot> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Jakeukalane> la verdad siempre me a resultado un defecto que la papelera no se muestre su dirección real....
<Katarcis> .Trash
<Jakeukalane> gracias
<Katarcis> en el usuario
<Katarcis> en root
<Jakeukalane> sirvió gracias
<Jakeukalane> tenía más de 8 GB
<Jakeukalane> creo que más de la mitad eran del gtk-record
<Katarcis> usas mucho root
<Katarcis> xD
<Jakeukalane> bueno, en realidad casi nada
<Jakeukalane> pero se me generaron unos archivos del gtk-record que ocupaban una barbaridad
<Jakeukalane> y no los podía borrar con el usuario normal
<Jakeukalane> en concreto 7.9 GB que me ha generado en un momento el gtk-record
<Jakeukalane> gracias por la ayuda, como siempre
<noseasasi> Buenasss
<Nev3rmind> buenas
<yadira> hola muchachos,,tengo una apliacion llamada audio tag tool y me da este error = http://imagebin.org/145575 . e verificado cada una de las dependencias y las tengo todas
<mimecar> yadira: ¿la aplicación es de los repositorios?
<noseasasi> yadira: creo que hay distintos tipos de mp3s y segun el tipo se le pueden colocar más o menos datos, o de un tipo u otro
<noseasasi> yadira: son mp3 antiguos?
<yadira> mimecar, no use apt para obtenerla,,la instale desde la pagina
<yadira> pero en la computadora de mi hijo les cambia los tags
<yadira> en la mia es que no quiere hacerlo
<mimecar> yadira: ¿está en los repositorios?
<yadira> mimecar, si me sale en sypnatic,una vez lo instale
<mimecar> una cosa es que te salga por haber instalado un .deb
<mimecar> y otra que esté en los repositorios de ubuntu
<mimecar> te puede faltar alguna dependencia
<yadira> http://linuxappfinder.com/package/tagtool  esa es la pagina de donde lo baje
<mimecar> parece que esa aplicación está en los repositorios
<yadira> mimecar, fui a supnatic y vi las dependencias y las tengo todas,,las copie en un papel y las busque individualmente y no falta una sola
<mimecar> yo te aconsejaría que eliminases la versión que has puesto y la instales de los repositorios
<yadira> ok
<mimecar> puedes tener diferentes versiones en las dependencias
<yadira> mimecar, el mismo error al usar el programa
<mimecar> ¿has eliminado el programa del .deb y lo has puesto de los repositorios verdad?
<yadira> mimecar, no c de que me hablas
<yadira> como que .deb
<yadira> a que te refieres
<yadira> dime y lo hago
<mimecar> en la web que has puesto te has bajado a mano un archivo .deb
<mimecar> ¿has eliminado ese programa?
<yadira> si
<mimecar> ¿en que carpeta tienes los mp3?
<yadira> en mi desktop
<yadira> puse una carpeta ahy de prueba
<mimecar> si haces el cambio en un solo archivo falla?
<yadira> mimecar, bueno ya desinstale el tagtool de sypnatic
<yadira> si falla
<yadira> mi hijo tiene ese programe en la computadora de el y no le falla
<mimecar> copia un mp3 que a el le funcione y prueba a modificarlo
<yadira> como remuevo el deb que decis
<yadira> y las dependencias que me instalo anteriormente como las remuevo
<yadira> autoclean
<yadira> autoremove
<mimecar> ¿no habías quitado el .deb de synaptic antes?
<yadira> si
<yadira> pero cuando lo instalo es el mismo programa
<yadira> no cambia ni de vercion
<mimecar> si la web de antes y el repositorio tienen la misma versión no cambiará
<yadira> bueno limpie hasta el chache de apt
<yadira> reiniciare
<mimecar> no hace falta reiniciar
<yadira> ok
<mimecar> copia un mp3 que funcione a tu equipo y cambia las etiquetas
<yadira> ok
<yadira> no tengo el programa
<yadira> lo borre del sypnatic
<mimecar> instalalo de nuevo desde synaptic
<yadira> ok
<pvaldes> Hola, alguien de los presentes ha experimentado un error del tipo GLXBadContext?
<yadira> solo dice ,,para ser instalados,,libid3-3.8.3c2a
<pvaldes> Estoy usando la versión maverick de Ubuntu, arquitectura x86_64
<pvaldes> Estoy trabajando en un software que utiliza OpenGL. Cuando intengo compilar, tengo un error del tipo GLXBadContext. He buscado en google, pero no he encontrado información que me lleve a una solución.
<pvaldes> http://pastebin.com/06t028BJ
<yadira> mimecar, todavia me da el mismo error con una sola cancion y con varias ni c diga
<pvaldes> Contiene el error específico, mi output de lspci y glxinfo
<pvaldes> Si alguien pudiese mirar el problema se lo agradecería mucho.
<yadira> algun comando para ver dependencias de algun programa ?
<pvaldes> yadira: Puedes usar apt, ie. apt-cache show <paquete>
<pvaldes> Por ejemplo, apt-cache show xchat muestra "Depends: libatk1.0-0", y otros más.
<mimecar> yadira: copia una canción que funcione bien en tu equipo y cambia la etiqueta
<dylan66> algun programa con interfaz grafica que convierta archivo mdf a iso?
<X_kap3> hola
<X_kap3> alguien conoce algun canal sobre programacion python?
<mimecar> #python
<X_kap3> en freenode
<X_kap3> ?
<mimecar> si
<X_kap3> ok gracias
<mimecar> el canal es en inglés
<X_kap3> a ok
<X_kap3> me servira para aprender mas gracias mimecar
<omikron4> tambien esta python-es
<omikron4> aunque yo estaba alli y nadie habla casi nunca
<X_kap3> omikron4, ok gracias
<yadira> dilan
<pvaldes> It is indeed a rendering problem
<pvaldes> this other computer I have access to has the same rendering as the video controller
<pvaldes> er...
<pvaldes> perdon, canal equivocado
<itali-chan> hola, necesitaria un programa como el cue splitter de linux pero para windos para poder cortar los flacs que tengo
<itali-chan> sabeis si hay algo parecido?
<fosco_> aqui solo damos soporte a ubuntu
<iqpi> itali-chan: si con flac te refieres a ficheros de audio, audacity es multiplataforma
<itali-chan> si pero entiendeme
<itali-chan> quiero que sea para linux el programa, mis flacs vienen con una rchivo flac y un .cue
<dylan66>  estoy intentando convertir una imagen mdf a iso no he podido
<iqpi> ni idea itali-chan sorry
<pvaldes> Alguien sabe si es necesario instalar drivers para laptops Dell Inspiron 14?
<itali-chan> oki no pasa nada, seguire buscando xd
<iqpi> dylan66: intenta con acetoneiso
<itali-chan> solo se trata de tener paciencia jejee
<iqpi> eso siempre itali-chan
<itali-chan> hasta ahora todos los programas que tenia en winbugs he logrado encontrar alternativas en linux y estoy seguro que con este tambien xd
<dylan66> tengo que descargar 12 medas
<dylan66> megas
<itali-chan> y sino a tirar de wine :P
<dylan66> tengo conexion lenta
<iqpi> dylan entonces lo que puedes hacer es lo siguiente:
<nephlin> hola
<iqpi> monta la imagen en un directorio
<nephlin> uso ubuntu 10.04 y tengo backtrack instalado en oracle virtualbox, alguien podria decirme como crear una carpeta compartida ?
<nephlin> tambien tengo windows xp instalado en virtualbox y con este si he podido compartir las carpetas . . .
<dylan66> si iqpi
<dylan66> con que programa?
<iqpi> mejor, instala mdf2iso
<iqpi> tiene pinta de ocpuar poco así que llevará poco descargarlo
<iqpi> para ontar una imagen solo tienes que hacer
<dylan66> si estaba intentando con mdf2iso pero no encuentra el archivo
<iqpi> sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop /ruta/imagen.iso /carpeta/donde/quieras/montar/la/imagen
<iqpi> qué archivo no encuentrs?
<Tarrasquero> mount -o loop /image.iso /directorio
<iqpi> mas fácil como dice Tarrasquero
<Tarrasquero> iqpi: :)
<julian> ¿Desea realizar un «safe-upgrade», que no elimina paquetes o instala paquetes nuevos? que escoger?
<fosco_> julian: no te está dando opciones, no tienes nada q escoger
<julian> SI o NO.
<fosco_> pues tú sabras, quieres actualizar si o no?
<julian> osea  realizar safe-upgrade.. o me imagino que si dice uno que no
<iqpi> julian: el safe-upgrade es mejor porque es menos probable que deje dependecnias sin resolver o paquetes rotos
<julian> iqpi, gracias eso queria saber.
<julian> ok, amnos a la obra..
<iqpi> Por cierto, aprovecho para comentaros por aquí que estoy desarrollando un software de codificación multimedia (y mas) que no requerirá ningún conocimiento ni de formatos ni de resoluciones ni de nada por parte del usuario, con seguir un simple asistente se tendrá el fichero codificado
<julian> PREGUNTA: existe algun tool grafico para pasar archivos o mejor.. sincronizar con rsync.... de un pc a otro?
<iqpi> lo siento julian yo no gasto de eso :S solo ssh
<julian> mmm interesante. y por consola como seria el tema?
<julian> por decir para actualizar del pc1 que tiene los archivos al pc2. que tiene algunos... (y solo actualizara los archivos faltantes no todos.. ?)
<julian> iqpi, rsync logra hacer esto? o no es posible?
<dylan66> iqpi la imagen no es iso
<dylan66> es mdf
<iqpi> lo que pretendes hacer yo lo tengo pendiente de aprender, tener mi /home en mi casa y cargarla desde cualquier lugar del mundo a través de ssh
<iqpi> por red
<iqpi> pero aun no me he puesto con ello
<iqpi> ya dylan66 pero por eso tienes que instalar el mdf2iso primero para pasar la imagen mdf a iso, y luego montar la iso
<NeoRanger> asi de sencillo
<NeoRanger> estoy conectado desde mi blackberry, esto es genial!!!
<dylan66> si si
<dylan66> pero no he podido convertir
<dylan66> estara mal el archico
<|qp|> pues eso ya es otro cantar
<NeoRanger> bueno, me quedo sin bateria
<NeoRanger> nos vemos gente!!
<julian> |qp|, pero.. yo hablo de syncronizar.....
<|qp|> julian: lo que digo de hacer sería megasincronización, pues se sincronizaría todo, no solo los ficheros, si no también las configuraciones, ten en cuenta que la /home que yo estaría usando sería siempre la misma, solo que se envía encriptada a través de ssh hasta mi portátil
<|qp|> pero aún no se como hacerlo, aunque todo llegará, rsync y sucedáneos, no los he utilizado, no se como funcionan.
<|qp|> pero puedes intentar con un ftp
<pvaldes> ¿Cómo puedo arreglar un problema de drivers, en relación a mi tarjeta de video?
<pvaldes> Es una tarjeta de video integrada, chipset Intel. Tengo problemas con OpenGL cuando trato de hacer render de una pantalla.
<pvaldes> Estoy usando Ubuntu Maverick con arquitectura x86_64
<CoM_gUnNeR> jaja
<CoM_gUnNeR> con una intel
<pvaldes> No estoy tratando de jugar, sólo hacer render de 400x400
<CoM_gUnNeR> haz
<CoM_gUnNeR> glxinfo y pegalo aqui
<CoM_gUnNeR> ok?
<pvaldes> Dame un segundo y lo pongo en pastebin, junto con lspci y shal
#ubuntu-es 2011-03-30
<CoM_gUnNeR> esta tambien glxgears
<{qp}> pero no nos pegues lo que te saque glxgears :p
<pvaldes> CoM_gUnNeR,  http://pastebin.com/BwRFRVFZ
<pvaldes> lshal, lspci y glxinfo
<CoM_gUnNeR> ok
<pvaldes> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) Ironlake Mobile GEM 20100330 DEVELOPMENT
<pvaldes> creo que ese es mi problema
<wemsi> hola tengo un problema con un usb de movistar bueno lo tengo configurado y todo bien lo que si apago el pc y enciendo el pc no detecta el usb huawei E1752 pero si reinicio el ordenador me dice encontrada red movistar y me puedo conectar a internet. la cuestion es que quiero que encender el pc cuando lo tengo apagado y que me detecte el usb
<CoM_gUnNeR> pvaldes: to corregi el problema incluso de los fps
<wemsi> cosa rara la verdad pero es lo que me pasa
<CoM_gUnNeR> con el Kernel nuevo
<CoM_gUnNeR> yo tengo una intel extreme grafics
<CoM_gUnNeR> y me dan 100 fps en el cs con wine
<CoM_gUnNeR> pero le puse el kernel nuevo
<wemsi> tengo ubuntu 10.04
<CoM_gUnNeR> wemsi
<wemsi> si
<CoM_gUnNeR> instalaes ya el wireless-tools
<CoM_gUnNeR> si no mal recuerdo
<CoM_gUnNeR>  ai trae la opcion para que cargue antes del sistema
<pvaldes> debo instalar kernel nuevo?
<CoM_gUnNeR> yo asi lo resolvi
<CoM_gUnNeR> te comendo mi juego no me daba mas de 40 fps
<CoM_gUnNeR> y con el kernel nuevo me dan 100 continuos
<CoM_gUnNeR> espera
<CoM_gUnNeR> tengo la liga
<CoM_gUnNeR> pvaldes: http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/9339874/Kernel-2_6_37-en-ubuntu-sin-compilar-_deb_.html  Espero que solucione tu problema
<wemsi> es un modem usb de movistar y conecta todo bien pero tengo que reiniciar el pc siempre no me lo detecta si tengo el pc apagado y lo enciendo como si nada al día siguiente y otra vez a reiniciar el pc para que detecte el usb movistar
<CoM_gUnNeR> pvaldes: sabes en realidad que tipo de Graficadora es tienes el modelo exacto
<CoM_gUnNeR> wemsi!!!
<wemsi> si
<CoM_gUnNeR> ya te no has respondido
<CoM_gUnNeR> ya instalaste wireless-tools
<pvaldes> CoM_gUnNeR, tu crees?
<guampa> CoM_gUnNeR, pvaldes: si andan buscando kernels nuevos pa ubuntu hay un kernel PPA, tiene el ultimo 2.6.38
<wemsi> pues no wireles-tools no
<guampa> brb
<dabor> wemsi, aptitude search wireless-tools
<pvaldes> el problema es que intento hacer un render en OpenGL
<wemsi> ok dabor
<pvaldes> usando SFML
<dabor> wemsi, si te muestra una i significa que esta instalado (es raro que no lo este)
<pvaldes> SFML2.0, para ser exacto.
<pvaldes> No me da errores de compilación, pero al ejecutar, tengo un error en X de tipo GLXBadContext
<pvaldes> Así que, en pocas palabras, estoy tratando de hacer algo que mi hardware no puede o tengo problemas de drivers.
<CoM_gUnNeR> wemsi
<CoM_gUnNeR> wemsi: aki la solucion http://www.papayamedia.com/como-conectar-el-modem-huawei-e1756-en-linux-mint
<wemsi> pues si lo tengo istalado
<CoM_gUnNeR> ok
<CoM_gUnNeR> wemsi
<CoM_gUnNeR> instala wireless-tools
<pvaldes> Nos vemos.
<wemsi> que lo tengo instalado en el sistema wireless-tools
<CoM_gUnNeR> pvaldes
<CoM_gUnNeR> websi
<CoM_gUnNeR> wemsi aguanta
<CoM_gUnNeR> deja me acuerdo
<CoM_gUnNeR> ai que agregar algo en etc/networks
<CoM_gUnNeR> pero no me aucerdo
<CoM_gUnNeR> jaja
<wemsi> ok pero la web que me as pasado dice que hay que configurar algo miro ago y te digo si tiene efecto
<sancas> hey cuando inici el pc el conky se me pone encima de todo :s como puedo hacer para q no pase eso??
<wemsi> bale ya se aqui puede estar el problema creo yo
<CoM_gUnNeR> ss
<CoM_gUnNeR> wembi http://zethabyte.blogspot.com/2010/02/configurar-modem-huawey-e1756-en-ubuntu.html
<wemsi> despues de Instalar usb-modeswitch meti el commando como root en la terminal y me dice que no existe archibo o directorio con este comando que seria el segundo paso /etc/usb_modeswitch.conf
<wemsi> y creo que hay recide el problema
<julian> xauth:  error in locking authority file /tmp/libgksu-hLmZox/.Xauthority
<julian> Id desconocido: translate.py
<wemsi> lo que no entiendo es como si reinicio el pc se conecta y lo decta sin problemas jolin qu elio
<n-iCe> hi
<julian> que hi ni que nada.
<julian> :(
<julian> (enojado)
<n-iCe> sácate
<QuestionMark> tengo problemas instalando viedeoporama, me falta paquetes qt4 ¿que hago?
<sancas> acabo de actualizar mi ubuntu y me salieron 2 kernels en el grub como quito el viejo??
<QuestionMark> sancas http://nlinux.wordpress.com/2010/12/26/borrar-kernels-antiguos-en-ubuntu-10-10-usando-dpkg-y-aptitude/
<QuestionMark> !qt4
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'qt4'.
<sancas> QuestionMark, no tengo aptitude q ondas ahi?
<QuestionMark> apt-get remove
<sancas> y si le quiero dar purge???
<sancas> apt-get remove paquete -purge???
<dabor> sancas, sudo apt-get purge paquete
<dabor> sancas, ver man apt-get
<sancas> :D
<sancas> vamos a ver si se borro del grub
<dabor> con ese comando nunca se va a borrar del mbr
<dabor> bueno, ya se va a dar cuenta
<sancas> hey cuando abro cualquier programa con gksudo los colores del tema se me pierden
<sancas> como hacer para que no pase eso?
<dabor> sancas, no se pierden, lo que pasa es que toma los colores configurados para root y no para tu usuario
<dabor> sancas, el lado positivo es que te recuerda que estas trabajando como root
<sancas> y como puedo hacer para configurar el tema de root igual de mi usuario??
<sancas> mmmm
<sancas> eso si va
<sancas> pero muy feo :(
<dylan66> virtual box no me agranda toda la pantalla
<dylan66> por que sera
<dabor> dylan66, instalaste guest additions?
<dylan66> noo
<dylan66> es eso?
<dabor> dylan66, lo mas probable es que sea eso
<dylan66> gracias
<colo> hola: alguien sabe si es posible conectarse a freenode mediante tor?
<julian> PREGUNTA: tengo un servidor local. CON UN DISCO de 500. ya se me lleno. casi todo los datos estan en /var/www/ (ACA.) COMPRE un disco duro de 2 TERAs.. QUE DEBO HACER?
<julian> toy perdido. xD
<xoan> julian: puedes hacer algo como crear una partición en ese disco nuevo, formatearla con el mismo formato de ficheros que /var/www, pasar todo el contenido de /var/www a esa nueva partición, y crear una entrada en /etc/fstab que monte la partición en /var/www
<julian> xoan.. que pasa si tenia el disco viejo en etx3.. y acabo de empezar a formatear en etx4? supuestamente es solo una version mas neuva del mismo etx3.. habra algun problema?
<xoan> no creo
<julian> no crees que?
<julian> xoan, ok
<julian> voy a ver que tal.
<xoan> ...que tengas ningún problema
<julian> y si no quisiera perder ese espacio. y sumar los 2? es decir 2500.
<julian> en ves de 2 teras. y 500 gb.  individuales?
<xoan> supongo que tendrías que pelearte con lvm o montar un raid
<xoan> ahí ya me pierdo
<julian> es decir si en algun moemnto entonces paso esos 2 tb, que pasaria? otra ves a lo mismo?
<julian> xoan, mmm pelearse? lvm? es dificil?
<julian> bueno voy a ver por el momento asi como dices. haber que tal.
<xoan> supongo que no, todo será ponerse
<xoan> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logical_Volume_Manager
<xoan> aunque no sea ubuntu, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/LVM_(Espa%C3%B1ol)
<xoan> la documentación está muy completa
<sancas> como puedo saber que version de conky tengo?
<luis_> hola necesito hacer una consulta como habilitar la barra de herramientas de audacious
<luis_> habilitar barra herramienta audacious
<sancas> hey como hago para q cuando quiera buscar un video en youtube al apretar tab ya se me ponga en la barra de direcciones la busqueda
<sancas> como en el google chrome pero yo tengo el chromium
<BabyGirl> Hola muchachos,,como le hago para darle prioridad a mozilla que sea alta
<BabyGirl> lo veo en monitor de sistema
<BabyGirl> pero para que arranque de esa manera siempre con prioridad alta
<juanantonio> Buenas a todos
<BabyGirl> juanantonio:) Buenas  :)
<juanantonio> Sólo tengo una pregunta: un amigo me habló de las máquinas virtuales para compartir SO en un mismo PC (además de particionar, claro)
<juanantonio> estuve investigando esta tarde y parece que en Linux 64 hay 2 opciones mayoritarias: VMWare y Virtual Box
<juanantonio> ¿Hasta ahí voy bien o es mucha suposición?
<dabor> BabyGirl, nice y renice
<dabor> BabyGirl, http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/73302
<dabor> juanantonio, virtualbox va muy bien, ni lo dudes
<sancas> juanantonio, te recomiendo el virtual box
<juanantonio> Ajá, ¿es muy difícil de configurar?
<juanantonio> O sea, lo que yo quiero es básicamente: para todo, Kubuntu 64; para algún que otro juego y para el Outlook, W7 en una máquina virtual
<juanantonio> ¿Estoy loco o va a funcionar bien así? Porque si no funciona bien virtualizado, particiono
<BabyGirl> dabor:) ok amigo,,me ayudarias a cambiarle a mozilla el shortcut por favor,,mi mozilla esta instalado donde normallmente viene,,,quiero el comando para darle copy y paste en el comando de mozilla
<BabyGirl> si quieres te pongo mi comando para mozilla
<BabyGirl> firefox %u
<BabyGirl> dabor:) le pongo - nice firefox %u    y ya ?
<dabor> BabyGirl, debe ser algo como sudo nice -n -10 firefox %u
<BabyGirl> juanantonio:) virtuabox es tremendo programa pero usa recursos por que estarias usando 2 maquinas a la vez
<sancas> juanantonio, normalmente solo puedes usar la mitad de tus recursos en la virtual
<sancas> y pues para jugar mmmm creo q todavia no podras jugar crysis en una virtual :s
<exio4> sancas: ??? yo uso el 70 % :P
<sancas> exio4, ah pues explicale como pa q juege :s
<juanantonio> Lo sé, ¿pero se podría? Tengo pensado asignarle 50 Gb de disco, y 2 Gb de RAM en un Q6600
<sancas> exio4, y ami tambien :D
<BabyGirl> dabor:) puse ese comando en terminal y no veo a firefox en system monitor
<exio4> sancas: no se puede jugr...
<sancas> :(
<exio4> jugar*
<juanantonio> No, Crysis no, jejeje
<sancas> jajajaj
<sancas> counter strike :D
<exio4> jajajaja
<exio4> wine???
<sancas> aja si queres jugar mejor probar con wine
<sancas> o el cedega :s aunq esa cosa es shareware :(
<exio4> jaja :P
<exio4> mmmm, tengo un problemita con las dell's del gobierno (traen ubuntu)
<sancas> :O
<juanantonio> Tampoco, más bien algún Need for Speed antiguo o el top Spin, algún NBA más bien antiguos; ningún juego anterior al 2006
<sancas> de q pais sos exio4 ???
<exio4> que passwoord tienen por default?
<sancas> aqui el gobierno solo quiero poner windows 98 xD
<exio4> sancas: argentina.. xD
<exio4> pero son pc's de dell
<exio4> las que traen ubuntu son mas baratas.. solo por eso
<sancas> 1234?? :S
<exio4> jajaa, no. ya probe esas
<sancas> 123abc, dell, :s password :D
<exio4> root. admin, user, usuario... demas..xD
<sancas> lol
<exio4> vamos al ot
<exio4> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<juanantonio> y el wine...es que no lo sé manejar, la verdad, lo intenté pero no me enteré de nada
<exio4> juanantonio: a mi el cs me corria out-box :7
<exio4> :/
<juanantonio> Cs es Counter Strike
<juanantonio> ¿Y dónde corría? ¿En Wine?
<BabyGirl> juanantonio:) intenta el playonlinux
<exio4> si :P
<BabyGirl> juanantonio:) el tiene una lista de juagos ya probados por la comunidad
<juanantonio> Mmm, ¿pero hay que hacer algo con el wine o sólo wine y elegir el exe del juego y ya está?
<juanantonio> playonlinux es otra aplicación, ¿no?
<xangua> depende del juego juanantonio , wine no va a correr toto programa de windows que le metas
<xangua> !appdb
<kubot> Wine Application DataBase es una base de datos sobre programas de Windows que corren y son soportados por !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org (Inglés)
<BabyGirl> juanantonio:) si que interactua con wine
<exio4> playonlinux es "una gui" de wine..
<juanantonio> Ajá. ¿Está en las repos de Lucid?
<BabyGirl> juanantonio:) te ayuda a instalar juegos,,a mi me funciono con battlefield 2
<exio4> creo que si.. al menos en ubuntu 9.10 estaba
<BabyGirl> si
<BabyGirl> en sypnatic-playonlinux  y ya
<exio4> apt-get install playonlinux
<juanantonio> Ok, gracias. Así que tengo playonlinux/wine para los juegos y Virtual Box para el resto de W7, ¿correcto?
<Osmodivs> Alguien sabe como hacer que el comando BEEP funcione?
<BabyGirl> sudo nice -n -10 firefox  al correr ese comando me pide password y ademas es en terminal
<BabyGirl> que no hay namera de que lo haga sin poner password
<BabyGirl> no hay un GUI para ponerle prioridades a las aplicaicones
<exio4> agregandolo al sudoers con el "flag" NOPASSWD?
<exio4> revisa la info de /etc/sudoers ;)
<BabyGirl> exio4:) como seria eso,,aqui esta el comando
<BabyGirl> sudo nice -n -10 firefox
<juanantonio> Con esa configuración que os he dicho para outlook y 4 cosas más, sobrará, ¿no?
<exio4> BabyGirl: ahora no me acuerdo. no lo configuro hace dos meses.. jaja :P pero google te dice
<exio4> !google sudoers NOPASSWD
<kubot> GNU/Linux: Configuración de sudoers: <http://www.rpublica.net/sudo/sudoers.html>
<exio4> BabyGirl: ahi jaja
<BabyGirl> exio4:) ok amigo,,,pero entonces si le pongo sudo a un comando al frente siempre me va pedir password
<exio4> no, si le pones sudo y tienes el NOPASSWD para esa aplicacion con todos esos parametros no te pedira password
<juanantonio> Ostras, hay muchos juegos ejecutables con Wine
<juanantonio> pensaba que eran menos :P
<exio4> juanantonio: por suerte :P
<juanantonio> Gracias por la chuleta
<exio4> jajaja..xD
<exio4> ;)
<juanantonio> jejeje
<juanantonio> para ejecutar 7 en una Virtual, bastará con 2 gb de RAM, ¿no?
<juanantonio> tengo 4, pensaba ponerle 2
<exio4> mm, un xp no es mas liviano?
<exio4> un xp con 1gb vuela :)
<juanantonio> Mmm, buena pregunta. Hace tanto tiempo que me desentendí de Windows que no lo sé
<exio4> bueno.. relativamente (si le pones antivirus anda lerdo)
<juanantonio> aparte de las versiones desatendidas
<juanantonio> eso, jejeje
<exio4> pero un xp con 300 mb de ram a mi me va de 10
<juanantonio> pero vaya, que Xp es de 32, quería que fuera de 64
<BabyGirl> exio4:) no entiendo 3 pepinos amigo
<BabyGirl> trate de entender
<exio4> BabyGirl: jajaja :P
<juanantonio> por si le pongo 8 Gb de RAM al PC, me lo soporta la placa base
<BabyGirl> pero el lenguaje de computadoras  ufff
<exio4> juanantonio: para que vas a instalar un sistema de 64 bits en virtualbox??
<juanantonio> BabyGirl> yo aún hay veces que digo cosas con desconocimiento de causa :P
<BabyGirl> exio4:) mira lo que hize segun lo que lei - sudo eliezer NOPASSWD nice -n -10 firefox
<juanantonio> Irá más rápido, ¿no?
<BabyGirl> ese es el nombre de la persona que era mi esposo
<exio4> y un sistema operativo de 32 bits puede reconocer hasta 64 gb con PAE :/
<exio4> juanantonio: virtualizado? no creo..
<juanantonio> ¿PAE? ¿Y MAE?
<exio4> hola forces.. :P
<juanantonio> ;)
<juanantonio> ¿Qué es PAE? Eso no me suena
<forces> mm hola
<exio4> juanantonio: PAE es para redireccionar memoria.. no se como funciona.... no tengo mucha rm.. jaja
<exio4> tengo solo un gb :P
<exio4> forces: :D
<juanantonio> Ya, estoy yo vuelto loco con la RAM: tengo 4 PCs, uno con 4 Gb, otro con 1 Gb, otro si RAM pero que es un PIV, y este que tiene 256 Mb
<juanantonio> Creo que me como las pastillas de RAM hasta en el desayuno ;)
<exio4> jajajaja
<juanantonio> pero ¿ves?, en este no hay duda: lubuntu, que este no es para jugar
<juanantonio> y va bastante decentemente
<juanantonio> y mejor que irá cuando consiga que una Ati 7000 que he conseguido funcione
<juanantonio> ;)
<exio4> :P
<juanantonio> Bueno, y volviendo, me decís de virtualizar incluso un XP o 7, pero de 32
<Osmodivs> Alguien sabe hacer que la bocina interna de la PC funcione? Lo mas probable es que este desactivada porque no suena el comando BEEP
<exio4> exacto. :)
<exio4> Osmodivs: alsamixer?
<juanantonio> buff, qué difícil es esto. Pues no hay que aprender ni nada
<exio4> juanantonio: ??
<Osmodivs> exio4, Por alguna razon no funciona Alsamixer, ya que desinstale la tarjeta de sonido PCI para poner Internet inalambrico
<exio4> Osmodivs: en alsamixer tienes una opcion "Beep" con M muteas o desmuestas. y con las flechs e mueves..
<juanantonio> Claro: hay que saber lo que se va a poner en el virtualizador ese, lo que mjor funcionará
<juanantonio> y todo eso
<exio4> juanantonio: :P
<Osmodivs> exio4,  Alsamixer funciona solo cuando tengo las bocinas conectadas
<exio4> Osmodivs: :/ que pc es?
<juanantonio> es complicado. ¿Es fácil configurar entonces Virtual Box?
<exio4> juanantonio: para mi si, pero por que virtualizo todo lo que encuentro...xD
<juanantonio> exio4> jejeje, pues vaya consuelo
<exio4> XD
<Osmodivs> exio4,  Pues una PC sin marca. Se que funciona la bocina interna, ya que una vez sono cuando le meti la RAM en el orden icorrecto
<exio4> jajaja :P
<juanantonio> exio4> ¿Hay buenos tutoriales o hago como siempre y entro aquí a preguntar? :P
<exio4> juanantonio: pues.. segun.. xD
<exio4> Osmodivs: no se mas.. tienes configurada bien la BIOS?
<juanantonio> A ver, que me he descargado esta mañana VMWare con Keygen y demás; si VBox es mejor y más fácil, empizo con él. Así de fácil
<Osmodivs> exio4,  Si, en este momento edito el /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<exio4> VMWare?? por que no usas virtualbox..XD
<exio4> y keygen no uso hace un año :]
<Osmodivs> modprobe pcspkr no me da nada
<juanantonio> Jejeje, qué tío. Pues por eso pregunto qué cual es más fácil para quién no virtualizó nunca nada
<juanantonio> Si son de dificultad similar, software libre siempre; si no, probaré ambos hasta que se me salgan los circuitos por las orejas
<exio4> jaja
<exio4> yo nunca use vmware asi que no puedo opinar :)
<juanantonio> exio4> mójate, VBox ¿te parece fácil de configurar o porque ya lo conoces?
<juanantonio> Yo hay programas que no aconsejo aunque los uso precisamente por eso
<juanantonio> los conozco y me acostumbro, pero no son fáciles, jejeje
<exio4> a mi me parece facil virtualbox..
<juanantonio> Ajá
<juanantonio> Te haré caso. Si me parece difícil, te desheredaré
<exio4> jja :P
<juanantonio> ;)
<juanantonio> En serio, gracias por el enlace a la lista de wine y la pequeña disquisición sobre virtualizar máquinas
<juanantonio> Muchas gracias, chicos. Uno que se va a dormir, hasta otra
<NooBoonToo_> Logre hacer funcionar el comando beep
<NooBoonToo_> Parece que Ubunto lo censuro
<NooBoonToo_> beep -f 659 -l 460 -n -f 784 -l 340 -n -f 659 -l 230 -n -f 659 -l 110 -n -f 880 -l 230 -n -f 659 -l 230 -n -f 587 -l 230 -n -f 659 -l 460 -n -f 988 -l 340 -n -f 659 -l 230 -n -f 659 -l 110 -n -f 1047-l 230 -n -f 988 -l 230 -n -f 784 -l 230 -n -f 659 -l 230 -n -f 988 -l 230 -n -f 1318 -l 230 -n -f 659 -l 110 -n -f 587 -l 230 -n -f 587 -l 110 -n -f 494 -l 230 -n -f 740 -l 230 -n -f 659 -l 460
<NooBoonToo_> XD
<NooBoonToo_> deben de escuchar esto
<NooBoonToo_> ¿Alguno de ustedes usa el beep?
<NooBoonToo_> :|
<NooBoonToo_> hm....
<NooBoonToo_> Parece que desaparecieron
<andreslara501> Buenas noches
<gitano> Hola
<gitano> pueden ayudarme por favor
<sancas> como puedo hacer para cerrar una ventana de conversacion del empathy con esc?
<ElWuilMeR> sancas: por que no usas la aplicacion para forzar el cierre.?
<sancas> ElWuilMeR, como la uso??
<ElWuilMeR> sancas: das clic derecho al panel superior - luego añadir al panel y buscas un icono que dice: Forzar la salida
<ElWuilMeR> te creara una ventanita en el panel como si estuviese rota
<ElWuilMeR> cuando quieras salir de una ventana del empathy
<ElWuilMeR> o cualquiera aplicacion que no quiera cerrar pues das clic a esa ventanita rota y luego clic a la ventana a cerrar ;)
<Thedemon007> Hoals
<Thedemon007> que digo holas
<fosco_> buenas
<Justin-Bieber> Holas
<BabyGirl> mi nautilus cuando arranque la computadora c quedo con todo mi cpu miren--http://imagebin.org/145672
<BabyGirl> lo que hize antes de reiniciar fue usae bleachbit
<forces> BabyGirl, pero solo te pasa cuando arranca la pc?
<BabyGirl> nunca me habia pasado,,es lo mas que adoro de Linux que cuando arranca cpu esta supercalmado y no esta haciendo cosas a mis espaldas
<BabyGirl> fue solo ahora nunca antes paso
<forces> que es bleachbit?
<BabyGirl> bleachbit es una aplicacion = http://bleachbit.sourceforge.net/  para limpiar el sistema,,actua como CCleaner para windows no c si lo hayas usado en algun momento en tu vida
<forces> no, nunca
<BabyGirl> ok
<BabyGirl> quizas c le quite y ojala nunca mas me lo haga
<forces> igual no creo que haya que alarmarse
<forces> porque nautilus use todo el cpu por un momento
<forces> cuando inicias la pc
<BabyGirl> si pero fueron como 4 minutos
<forces> pero solo te paso una vez?
<forces> y siempre que inicias pasa?
<BabyGirl> y no paro hasta que le di a el shortcut de mi home folder que tengo en el panel
<BabyGirl> no amigo me paso ahora,,nunca antes me habia pasado
<BabyGirl> llevo 24 meses usando linux y nunca me habia pasado
<forces> proba si te vuelve a pasar
<forces> si te pasa siempre entonces si deberias preocuparte
<forces> sino no
<BabyGirl> ok reiniciare
<Tarrasquero> buenos dias
<forces> o7
 * Justin-Bieber \o/
<alexneb> Ö/
<alexneb> o_0
<alexneb> :þ
<Justin-Bieber> crazy :p
<alexneb> coo una cabra!!
<alexneb> XD
<Justin-Bieber> xDDDD
<Justin-Bieber> xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<forces> os[Linux 2.6.35-28-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "maverick" 10.10] cpu[2 x AMD Turion(tm) II Dual-Core Mobile M500 (AuthenticAMD) @ 2.20GHz] mem[Physical: 3.6GB, 30.0% free] disk[Total: 1.2TB, 41.4% free] video[ATI Technologies Inc M880G [Mobility Radeon HD 4200]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB1: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI]
<Justin-Bieber> forces: pega chistes, no eso xd
<forces> es mi sys
<forces> xD
<Justin-Bieber> forces: ps mejor que el mío :( xd
<forces> pon el tuyo
<Justin-Bieber> Estoy en un cyber xd
<alexneb> :P
<noseasasi> Buenasss
<Starky1> hola
<Starky1> hola buenas tengo una duda con ubuntu y me pregunto si este es el lugar adecuado para que me la solucionen?
<noseasasi> pues igual si ^^
<{qp}> Starky1: este es el lugar adecuado
<Starky1> ok gracias, se trata de la aceleracion grafica, he instalado el driver pribativo de amd y la verdad noto muy poca mejoria
<Starky1> incluso en kubuntu no me da transparecias
<Starky1> la tarjeta es una radeon 6970
<noseasasi> Starky1: tengo entendido que en ATI funcionan incluso mejor los libres. Pero yo no tengo ATi sólo lo se de oido.
<Starky1> hmm ok
<Starky1> tendré que probar
<fosco_> Starky1: abre un terminal y escribe glxinfo | grep -i render
<fosco_> con eso sabremos que driver estas usando
<Starky1> direct rendering: Yes
<Starky1> OpenGL renderer string: AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series
<Starky1>     GL_NV_conditional_render, GL_NV_copy_depth_to_color,
<Starky1> epa
<Starky1> direct rendering: Yes
<fosco_> ok, usas el privativo
<Starky1> OpenGL renderer string: AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series
<fosco_> no es exactamente una prueba de rendimiento, pero ejecuta glxgears para ver cuantos frames por segundo muestra
<Starky1> 304 frames in 5.0 seconds = 60.620 FPS
<fosco_> realmente un rendimiento bastante pobre
<fosco_> 28625 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5724.893 FPS <- esto da mi nvidia
<Starky1> es lo que me extraña y la tarjeta no es mala
<Starky1> y el driver que he instalado ha sido el descargado de la pagina de amd pues con el que se descarga con controladores adicionales no funcionaba
<fosco_> es posible que tu modelo no esté plenamente soportado
<Starky1> ajam
<Starky1> entonces la solucion es esperar no?
 * xoan buenas
<fosco_> yo comprobaría si con el driver libre tienes mejores resultados
<Starky1> si, voy a probarlo
<fosco_> quizá no de muchas más fps, pero seguramente te dejarán activar los efectos sin problemas
<Starky1> ok
<Starky1> pues muchas gracias por todo
<Starky1> voy a intentarlo
<Starky1> hasta luego
<Starky1> jajaj 4314 frames in 5.0 seconds = 862.731 FPS
<Starky1> desinstalando el driver
<Starky1> pribativo
<noseasasi> Starsky: eres un artista... :-)
<Starky1> hsta luego
<alexneb> Tarrasquero, ^^
<Tarrasquero> holas
<javila> Saludos a la sala.
<gustavo> Hola amigos una consulta quiero pasar mi ubuntu de una partición a otra cual es la forma mas fácil de hacerlo ?
<guampa> gustavo: formatear la otra particion y copiar todo
<guampa> luego agregas la nueva al grub
<guampa> eso es todo
<alexneb> javila,  saludos man!!
<gustavo> tan simple como eso ?
<guampa> sip
<guampa> gustavo: asegurate de copiarla con todos los permisos etc
<guampa> y omiti los contenidos de /proc /sys y /dev
<guampa> o sea, solo el directorio pero nada de lo de adentro
<guampa> obviamente tambien omiti cualquier cosa que tengas montada en /media
<guampa> lo mas facil es usar rsync para hacer la copia
<gustavo> a buen detalle
<gustavo> para que sirve rsync?
<guampa> para copiar
<gustavo> ya lo pruebo
<guampa> si conoces windows server, es algo parecido a robocopy solo que mil millones de veces (aprox) mejor
<javila> Ufffffffffff
<javila> Nas alexneb
 * xoan buenas
<Usuario_> Hola, me degustaráas?
<FrambuesaCalient> xD
<noseasasi> hasta otra buena gente
<mansel> buenas
<groove> hola
<mansel> una preguntilla que me lleva loco. He instalado jboss com servidor de aplicaciones y he visto (recomiendan) que solo se pueda acceder a él por web atraves del nombre de la maquina. En mi caso http://mansel-desktop:8088. El caso esq ue quiero q la getne de afuera pueda acceder por IP jboss, pero he visto en el hosts que mansel-desktop está enlazado a 127.0.1.1. Con lo cual no resuelve al servidor cuando alguien aputna a mi IP en la
 * alexneb a come!!
<Zulo> Hola, alguien que me ayude con una cosilla de bash?
<guampa> que necesitas Zulo
<Zulo> guardar una URL que empieza por & en una variable
<Zulo> pero no me la coge, debo ponerle comillas o algo por el estilo?
<guampa> comillas simples o \ antes del ampersand
<Zulo> gracias guampa :)
<guampa> nadas
<Zulo> las comillas simples irían envolviendo solo al ampersand o a todo el contenido de la variable?
<guampa> no, a todo lo que esta despues de la asignacion
<Zulo> Ok
<guampa> variable='asasdlajdslkjsadlksj& & &#$()(/ lo que sea'
<xeal> buenas
<celu> ola
<celu> Alguien ema yuda
<icaro440> yo no...
<celu> como se pone la barra esta abajo http://www.techtear.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/temas-ubuntu_darker-ice-murrina.jpg
<celu> esta es la imagen
<celu> http://www.techtear.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/temas-ubuntu_darker-ice-murrina.jpg
<fosco_> celu: abre un terminal y ejecuta sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator
<fosco_> cuando haya acabado la tendrás en el menu aplicaciones - accesorios
<celu> espera
<icaro440> eso se llama dock celu
<icaro440> tienes varios
<icaro440> hay un dock mas bonito que ese
<icaro440> se llama cairo dock
 * xoan Happy Document Freedom Day! http://documentfreedom.org/
<celu> no me sirve
<celu> me dice sorry tri gain
<fosco_> no te sirve el que
<celu> lo ker me as dicho
<celu> para poner la barra esa abajo
<fosco_> seguramente el try again se refiere a q has puesto mal la contraseña que te pide al ejecutar sudo
<icaro440> jajaja
<celu> y cual es la ontraseña
<icaro440> jaajjajja
<fosco_> la tuya
<icaro440> celu no te enfades
<icaro440> me ha echo gracia pero no pretendi hacerte sentir mal
<icaro440> solo un administrador puede instalar programas
<icaro440> por eso te pide tu contraseña para poder instalar
<celu> ya me sirve
<celu> lo e exo en un tutorial de taringa
<celu> pero no me sle la barra
<icaro440> supongo que ahora debes ejecutar el programa para que aparezca la barra
<icaro440> busca en el menu de aplicaciones
<icaro440> podria ser que este en accesorios
<icaro440> avant
<icaro440> creo que se llama
<celu> como se llama¿?
<icaro440> avant o avant window navigator
<icaro440> seguramente este en aplicaciones - accesorios y si no prueba en...
<icaro440> aplicaciones-herramientas de sistema
<celu> no sale
<icaro440> puede que se llame en su forma abreviada awn
<icaro440> mira a ver si ves Awn
<fosco_> celu: abre un terminal y escribe avant-window-naigator
<guampa> celu: tecla alt+f2 y escribi avant-window-navigator
<guampa> y dale enter
<fosco_> celu: abre un terminal y escribe avant-window-navigator
<fosco_> me dejé la v
<celu> ok
<guampa> en el menu de accesorios aparece como "navegador de ventanas avant"
<icaro440> ok
<celu> dice ke no la encuentra
<Tarrasquero> celu: y con awn
<Tarrasquero> dpkg -L avant-window-navigator
<celu> ya se como se hace
<celu> pero como entro en el centro de sofware de ubuntu
<Tarrasquero> hmmmmm
<icaro440> celu dejate de historias haz esto:
<icaro440> vete a sistema
<icaro440> en sistema gestor de paquetes de synaptic
<icaro440> ahi le das a buscar
<icaro440> y buscas el paquete que dice
<icaro440> avant-windows-navigator
<icaro440> le das a instalar
<icaro440> y cuando te pida tu contraseña
<celu> espera
<icaro440> escribes la contraseña con la que entras a tu cuenta de usuario
<celu> no e aparece gestor de paquetes synapic
<celu> ya me sale
<icaro440> sistema-administracion-gestor de paquetes de synaptic
<icaro440> lo ves?
<icaro440> paquete = programa
<icaro440> ahi instalas los programas
<icaro440> la otra forma "mas mejor" es la que dice fosco
<icaro440> dandole la orden directa desde una ventana de terminal
<celu> pero ya lo encpntre pero como lo instalo
<icaro440> presiona aplicar
<icaro440> primero seleccionalo
<celu> ok
<icaro440> es decir marca el cuadradito
<icaro440> y ahora pulsa aplicar
<celu>   si
<icaro440> vale, y ahora deberia pedirte tu contraseña, no?
<celu> ya le di
<celu> no me piede nada
<celu> solo me se instala
<icaro440> ok,
<icaro440> pues que raro
<celu> siempre me la a pedido pero hoyy no
<free-beer> icaro440, la contraseña la pide al iniciar synaptic
<icaro440> ah, al iniciar
<icaro440> vale vale
<icaro440> pues ya lo tienes instalado, ahora tienes que buscarlo por ahi, donde te dije antes
<icaro440> o escribe en la consola avant-window-navigator
<celu> ok espera aver si lo encuentro o a ver si esta
<celu> me quda un poca para que termine
<icaro440> ok
<celu> ya termino
<celu> me slaeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<celu> ke bien por fin
<celu> graxiassssssssssssssss
<celu> muchisisisisisisisisisismassssssss
<celu> y como lo pongo mas chico>¿?
<free-beer> celu, yo uso wbar y este dock se ajusta a la cantidad de iconos que muestra, no se si avant tambien lo haga
<celu> ok ya lo e puesto solo
<free-beer> celu, mira, esta es la que uso yo: http://www.glatelier.org/2010/08/wbar-un-dock-ligero-para-gnulinux/
<celu> y como hago ke eso pueda kedar la pantalla completa y eso kede dentro de ella
<icaro440> que buena pinta tiene, yo uso cairo, pero es cierto consume recursos del jodio
<icaro440> voy a probar ese, gracias beer
<free-beer> icaro440, a mi me gusta ese porque uso fluxbox
<icaro440> lo probaré...
<free-beer> celu, http://atibogo.wordpress.com/2007/11/07/avant-window-navigator-instalacion-y-configuracion/
<celu> ok
<celu> gracias por vuestra ayuda
<celu> soys los mejores
<celu> adios cuando os tenga ke preguntar algo vengo aki
<AzoteLogiko> buenas tardes amigos
<AzoteLogiko> tengo una tarjeta de sonido Asus Xonar D2 con soporte para Dolby virtual y me pregunto si existe algun programa tipo CyberLink PowerDVD que me permita hacer uso de las capacidades dolby de mi tarjeta en Ubuntu 10.04 LTS 64bits. Gracias
<AzoteLogiko> como instalo un paquete .deb de 32 bits en un equipo 64bits ?
<free-beer> AzoteLogiko, dpkg -i paquete.deb --force-architecture
<flypp> dpkg -i --force-architecture <paquete>
<free-beer> AzoteLogiko, te recomiendo que busques a ver si existe el paquete para 64 bits porque a veces da fallas
<AzoteLogiko> genial, voy a probar
<AzoteLogiko> pues si .. da fallo :(
<AzoteLogiko> /opt/PCM/PCM4/pcm: error while loading shared libraries: libpython2.5.so.1.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<free-beer> AzoteLogiko, apt-get install python
<AzoteLogiko> a ver ..
<AzoteLogiko> nada, dice que ya esta instalado
<AzoteLogiko> me temo que va a ser pq la version de python que tengo es de 64 bits y la que usa este programa es de 32bits
<flypp> AzoteLogiko, en ocasiones hay que instalar las librerías de 32 bits
<AzoteLogiko> flypp, eso parece. el miedo que tengo es que si instalo las de 32 bits para un programa determinado, se me estropee todo para el resto de programas
<free-beer> AzoteLogiko, ¿que programa es?
<AzoteLogiko> cyberlink power dvd
<flypp> a mí me pasó... no me acuerdo con qué paquete... uno del jack. Símplemente descargué el paquete deb de las librerías de 32bits y lo instalé también con --force-architecture
<AzoteLogiko> lo he encontrado por taringa , pero en una version antigua
<free-beer> AzoteLogiko, O_o
<AzoteLogiko> es que quiero usar los efectos dolby en ubuntu
<flypp> ah, no!!! fue con el mame!
<AzoteLogiko> flypp, mmmmm
<AzoteLogiko> y te estropeo lo de los otros programas ?
<flypp> AzoteLogiko, las librerías de 32 bits van en un directorio aparte. Si te interfiere, símplemente descargas el archivo *.so y lo metes en /lib32
<free-beer> AzoteLogiko, con el alsamixer puedes configurar todo eso, aparte VLC también trae bastantes opciones
<AzoteLogiko> flypp, ah! genial entonces :D
<AzoteLogiko> free-beer, pensaba que vlc no permite eso.. pero voy a mirar tambien
<AzoteLogiko> la verdad es que ando un poco perdido jeje
<flypp> AzoteLogiko, por dolby quieres decir sonido envolvente? sonido multi-canal?
<AzoteLogiko> no, dolby virtual, un sistema de dolby que emula 5.1 en 2.1
<AzoteLogiko> o en stereo directamente
<AzoteLogiko> mi tarjeta de sonido lo soporta, pero no veo software que lo soporte en ubuntu
<Guest12345> quien aca usa emerald??
<free-beer> AzoteLogiko, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=781836
<AzoteLogiko> voy
<Guest12345> tengo un problema con emerald, las sombras se ven solamente cerca de la barra de titulo y no en toda la decoracion
<AzoteLogiko> he puesto la opcion sonido envolvente y parece que va bien. muchas gracias :D
<fosco_> buenas
<free-beer> ese fosco_
<Guest12345> tengo un problema con emerald, las sombras se ven solamente cerca de la barra de titulo y no en toda la decoracion
<AzoteLogiko> reinicio. un saludo
<fosco_> Guest12345, es mejor usar el decorador gtk, emerald ya no está soportado
<fosco_> !emerald
<kubot> Emerald es un decorador de ventanas para Compiz que esta obsoleto y tiene bugs que no serán reparados. No se recomienda su uso en instalaciones nuevas. Ver !compiz
<Guest12345> ok gracias fosco. es que no se como instalar y cambiar temas de compiz en lxde
<adriel> hola chicos
<adriel> como estan todos
<free-beer> epale adriel
<dylan66> que precauciones deberia tomar para que una maquina virtual no tenga problemas al actualizar el sistema?
<Guest12345> fosco_, como puedo cambiar los temas del decorador gtk?? estoy en lxde
<adriel> chicos me podia indicar alguien como se instala bulmages
<free-beer> adriel, ¿que es eso y para que sirve?
<adriel> es un sistema de faturacion y contabilidad para pyme
<fosco_> Guest12345, pues la verdad es que no use lxde, no tiene un gestor de apariencia?
<Guest12345> fosco_, si, pero solo cambia la apariencia, no el decorador de ventanas
<fosco_> Guest12345, si estas usando openbox puedes usar obconf
<Guest12345> no uso openbox pq no podria tener compiz, y si tengo el obconf
<Guest12345> tengo lxde mezclado con compiz
<takeshi> mmm alguno le ha pasado que al reinstalar Rhythmbox no se minimiza/cierra a la bandeja, y no funcionan las teclas multimedia
<LordSuW> buenas una pregunta, que quiere decir arquitectura lpia???
<LordSuW> no puedo instalar en ubuntu 10.10 un archivo de arquitectura lpia??
<LordSuW> que quiere decir eso??
 * free-beer no usa la caja de ritmos
<fosco_> LordSuW, http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-devel-announce@lists.ubuntu.com/msg00103.html
<LordSuW> fosco_, : como puedo hacer para montar archivos de esa arquitectura en ubuntu
<fosco_> ese mismo post post explica como crear un entorno lpia con chroot
<LordSuW> ok listo
<LordSuW> gracias
<Guest12345> fosco_, lo que busco es el paquete que hace referencia a cuando uno hace click en cambiar de fondo de escritorio en ubuntu, preferencias de apariencia
<adriel> chicos me podia indicar alguien como se instala bulmages
<LordSuW> root@franklinux:~# debootstrap --arch lpia gutsy /srv/chroot/gutsy-lpia http://ports.ubuntu/com/
<LordSuW> I: Retrieving Release
<LordSuW> E: Failed getting release file http://ports.ubuntu/com/dists/gutsy/Release
<LordSuW> root@franklinux:~# debootstrap --arch lpia maverick /srv/chroot/maverick-lpia http://ports.ubuntu/com/
<LordSuW> I: Retrieving Release
<LordSuW> E: Failed getting release file http://ports.ubuntu/com/dists/maverick/Release
<LordSuW> fosco_,
<noseasasi> Buenasss
<Guest12345> fosco_, lo que busco es el paquete que hace referencia a cuando uno hace click en cambiar de fondo de escritorio en ubuntu, preferencias de apariencia
<fosco_> lo que pasa es que eso te instalará muchas cosas de gnome
<Elmostrosocom> Hola
<Elmostrosocom> Hay alguien aqui?
<free-beer> Elmostrosocom, no, sólo bots
<free-beer> Guest12345 checa esto: http://manualinux.my-place.us/lxde.html
<Elmostrosocom> Pueden decirme como habilitar el bendito cubo por favor?
<fosco_> Elmostrosocom, el cubo forma parte de los efectos de compiz
<fosco_> tienes los efectos activados?
<Elmostrosocom> Cuando trato de activarlos dice que no se pueden activar.
<fosco_> entonces olvida el cubo por el momento
<fosco_> lo primero será activar el 3D
<fosco_> abre un terminal y ejecuta esto
<fosco_> lspci | grep -i vga <-- esto es para ver que gráfica tienes
<Elmostrosocom> mostroso@musa:~$ lspci | grep -i vga
<Elmostrosocom> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<Elmostrosocom> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G98 [GeForce 8400 GS] (rev a1)
<fosco_> ok
<fosco_> ahora veamos como va de soporte OpenGL
<fosco_> glxinfo | grep -i render
<Elmostrosocom> direct rendering: Yes
<Elmostrosocom> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 8400 GS/PCI/SSE2
<Elmostrosocom>     GL_NV_conditional_render, GL_NV_copy_depth_to_color, GL_NV_copy_image,
<fosco_> ok, estás usando la nvidia entonces
<Elmostrosocom> Si
<fosco_> ahora intentaremos activar los efectos
<fosco_> compiz --replace &
<fosco_> (y no cierres el terminal)
<Elmostrosocom> mostroso@musa:~$ Blacklisted PCI ID 8086:2562 detected
<Elmostrosocom> Launching fallback window manager
<Elmostrosocom> Window manager warning: "" found in configuration database is not a valid value for keybinding "toggle_on_all_workspaces"
<onne> hola, podriais recordarme el comando para eliminar firefox completamente del sistema? sudo apt-get --purge firefox?
<fosco_> parece que tiene tu grafica en la lista de "no soportadas"
<fosco_> onne, depende de como lo instalaras
<Elmostrosocom> Como va a ser es una Nvidia!
<fosco_> lo más sencillo es que lo quites usando el centro de software
<free-beer> onne apt-get remove --purge firefox
<onne> lo instale desde gestor creo
<onne> es que me funciona muy mal, no me reconoce ni los marcadores creo que al instalarlo no lo hice bien y quiero reinstalarlo, es mejor hacerlo entero desde el centro de software?
<fosco_> Elmostrosocom, vamos a intentar saltarnos la lista negra de compiz, guarda todo lo que tengas abierto, podría ser que el escritorio se colgase
<fosco_> SKIP_CHECKS=yes compiz --replace &
<fosco_> ejecuta eso tal cual
<fosco_> onne, en general reinstalar un programa no soluciona nada
<onne> ya, lo acabo de comprobar....
<fosco_> una opcion más eficaz es reiniciar las opciones de usuario eliminando la carpeta de opciones del programa
<alexneb> saludos
<alexneb> fosco_, o7
<onne> en que directorio se encuentra la carpeta?
<fosco_> hola alexneb
<fosco_> onne, abre un terminal y ejecuta esto: mv ~/.mozilla ~/.MOZILLA
<onne> ya
<fosco_> cierra y  abre firefox
<fosco_> estará como si no lo hubieses usado nunca
<onne> magia potagia :) gracias fosco_  , no sabras como importar los marcadores del chrome al firefox?
<Elmostrosocom> mostroso@musa:~$ SKIP_CHECKS=yes compiz --replace &
<Elmostrosocom> [1] 3138
<Elmostrosocom> mostroso@musa:~$ Blacklisted PCI ID 8086:2562 detected
<fosco_> onne, exportalos a un HTML y luego los importas desde el menu de marcadores de firefox
<Elmostrosocom> No me dejo activar los efectos
<onne> ok , mil gracias :)
<fosco_> Elmostrosocom, yo diría que la que está en la lista negra es la intel, intenta apagarla desde la bios para que compiz no se queje
<Elmostrosocom> Que yo sepa no hay una opcion en mi bios para apagarla solo me da la opcion de usar la integrada Intel o la pci nVidia.
<NeoRanger> wenas!!
<NeoRanger> alguno sabe donde puedo conseguir la aplicacion Linberry para BlackBerry??
<fosco_> NeoRanger, http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/148902
<NeoRanger> gracias fosco_ !!!!
<fosco_> es el primer resultado que da google
<fosco_> recuerda que buscando antes de rpeguntar ahorrarás tiempo tú y ahorraremos tiempo nosotros :)
<NeoRanger> es que estoy desde mi blackberry y se me hace complicado buscar
<adriel> chicos me podia indicar alguien como se instala bulmages
<rengo> como se hace endecer una pc repotamente via ubuntu server?
<Elmostrosocom> Por ahora estoy bien sin los efectos graficos pero me encantaria algun dia poder activarlos, gracias por responder.
<fosco_> adriel, http://lamentehueca.blogspot.com/2007/02/bulmages-en-ubuntu.html
<rengo> como se hace para enceder una pc remotamente con ubuntu server?
<rengo> y se pude via sai/ups?
<jvargas90> hola que tal
<jvargas90> como puedo restaurar la configuracion del cairo-dock
<fosco_> jvargas90, mira cual es su carpeta y eliminala
<fosco_> seguramente sea ~/.config/cairo-dock
<jvargas90> grtax
<juan_> hola, alguien podria ayudarme
<fosco_> !ask | juan_
<kubot> juan_: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<juan_> si fosco
<juan_> sucede que tenia problemas con samba
<juan_> y quise desiinstalarlo y volverlo a instalar
<juan_> creo q hise una burrada
<juan_> ejecute sudo apt-get remove samba*.*
<juan_> ahora no tengo la pestana para compartir en las propiedades de las carpetas
<juan_> instale samba nuevamente pero tampoco existe el archivo de configuracion
<juan_> perdon,  por lo de varias lienas!
<guampa> juan_: ya es tarde para decirlo, pero tene extremo cuidado con apt-get purge/remove y asteriscos
<guampa> yo tambien he dejado mi sistema inusable por errarle con eso
<juan_> que solucion tengo?
<guampa> cerraste la ventana donde corriste el apt-get ?
<juan_> sip, y reinicie
<guampa> hm
<guampa> lo mejor seria lograr ver que desinstalaste, estas seguro que pasaste samba*.* ?
<juan_> segurisimo
<guampa> me puedo fijar que paquetes selecciona aca en mi sistema
<free-beer> http://es.xkcd.com/strips/cirugia/
<juan_> sudo apt-get autoremove samba*.*
<juan_> eso fue lo que ejecute
<guampa> cifs-utils nautilus-share samba samba-common samba-common-bin smbclient smbfs ubuntu-desktop winbind
<guampa> esos son los paquetes que en mi sistema selecciona samba*.*
<fosco_> juan_, creo que el paquete que te falta es gnome-user-share
<juan_> oki
<flypp> juan_, mírate el /var/log/apt/history.log y lo que has quitado lo vuelves a meter
<juan_> ok
<juan_> Start-Date: 2011-03-30  11:55:05
<juan_> Commandline: apt-get autoremove samba*.*
<juan_> Remove: ubuntu-desktop:amd64 (1.207), smbclient:amd64 (3.5.4~dfsg-1ubuntu8.3), nautilus-share:amd64 (0.7.2-13.1), smbfs:amd64 (4.5-2), libpam-smbpass:amd64 (3.5.4~dfsg-1ubuntu8.3), samba-common:amd64 (3.5.4~dfsg-1ubuntu8.3), samba:amd64 (3.5.4~dfsg-1ubuntu8.3), cifs-utils:amd64 (4.5-2), samba-common-bin:amd64 (3.5.4~dfsg-1ubuntu8.3), winbind:amd64 (3.5.4~dfsg-1ubuntu8.3)
<juan_> eso es?
<fosco_> seguramente el que no tienes es nautilus-share
<juan_> una cosa como descbloqueo el dpkg
<juan_> si estoy seguro q no estoy corriendo ningun proceso con el
<juan_> ya vengo reiniciare, muchas gracias, entrare nuevamente para contarles como me va.
<Tarrasquero> juan_: usa el monitor para verificarlo si no lo has hecho
<fosco_> es casi imposible que eso pase
<guampa> es posible arrancar FF4 con algun parametro para que tome otro directorio de configuracion? quisiera usarlo junto con el 3, por los plugins que todavia no esten
<guampa> aca veo -P <profile> en el 3.6
<guampa> pero no parece para eso
<TrueNhero> Se requiere la instalación de paquetes no confiables La acción puede necesitar la instalación de paquetes de fuentes no autenticadas. que hago para autenticar?
<fosco_> TrueNhero, añadir las claves de los repositorios
<free-beer> TrueNhero, instalar la llave del repositorio
<noseasasi> Hasta otra buena gente
<rommel> hola a todos
<rommel> añguien save como cambiarle el idioma a español al programa avidemux
<rommel> o si conocen algun programa bueno de edicion de video
<fosco_> pitivi va bastante bien
<fosco_> tambien tienes lives, kdenlive, cinelerra...
<rommel> hola fosco y saves si se puede bajar en español?
<fosco_> la mayoría de los programas son multiidioma, usan el idioma que tengas definido en el sistema
<rommel> si eso es lo raro uso por defecto español no se porq desde el sot de ubuntu me bajan en ingles
<fosco_>  los programas no tienen un idioma propio
<fosco_> usan el disponible
<rommel> ok
<fosco_> lo que pasa es que hay tantos miles de programas y tan poca gente que aporte realmente que algunos no han tenido tiempo de ser traducidos
<rommel> me imagino ch el piviti no esta en los repositorios hay q bajarlo desd otra fuente verdad?
<razieliyo> ke pasa
<razieliyo> ke pasaaaaaaaa
<fosco_> el pitivi va preinstalado en las ubuntus modernas
<razieliyo> KE PASAAAAAA
<rommel> a si tenes rason aver como me va te agradesco fosco
<razieliyo> pitivi
<razieliyo> el nombre suena a coña
<rommel> q conoces alguno mejor razieliyo
<rommel> ?
<razieliyo> no digo ke sea malo
<razieliyo> digo ke el nombre suena a coña
<razieliyo> @visto patan
<razieliyo> casi
<rommel> fosco no me sale el audio en piviti de los videoas
<rommel> videos como solucionarlo
<fosco_> rommel, paciencia, mira bien las opciones del programa, revisa el volúmen del sistema, lee la documentacion del programa...
<rommel> ok
<razieliyo> me largo, nos vemos
<Osmodivs> Hola, Quiero registrar mi nick, me dicen que es así: /msg NickServ Register "mi nick" <password> <micorreo@electronico.com> Es esto correcto? y donde escribo esto? no me gustaria escribir mi pasword en un lugar publico
<fosco_> !registrar
<kubot> Si quieres registrar tu Nick en *freenode* haz « /msg NickServ register tu_contraseña tu_email ». Te enviarán un email de confirmación despues puedes identificarte con « /msg NickServ identify tu_contraseña ». Esto último se puede hacer automáticamente en la mayoría de clientes IRC.
<Osmodivs> fosco_,  Lo que pasa es que no me gustaria escribir mi contraseña en un lugar publico, pero, parece que es la unica forma
<rommel> saludos
<fosco_> Osmodivs, puedes abrirle un privado a NickServ
<fosco_> y así te aseguras que nadie más que el bot puede verlo
<Osmodivs> fosco_,  ¿Me dices como abrir un privado en NickServ?
<fosco_> /query NickServ
<Osmodivs> fosco_,  Solo para asegurarme, leo que no necesitas escribir el nick en: /msg Nickserv register mi_contraseña mi_correo, asumo que registrara el que tengo en este momento, eh?
<fosco_> si
<takeshi> mmm alguno le ha pasado que al reinstalar Rhythmbox no se minimiza/cierra a la bandeja, y no funcionan las teclas multimedia?
<fosco_> takeshi, no, mira en complementos, a ver si es que se han desactivado los que controlan esas funciones
<takeshi> ya he revisado. pero nada :/
<takeshi> que raro
<Zulo> alguien que me resuelva una dudilla de bash?
<erAbuelo> buenas tardes/noches
<Sevdalin> !sonido
<kubot> Si tienes problemas con el sonido,haz click en el applet de volume, luego en preferencias de sonido y verifica las preferencias de 'Hardware' y 'Volume', si esto falla, entonces ve la documentación oficial (inglés) en: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound y https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting. Usa !mp3 si escuchas los sonidos del sistema pero no puedes reproducir archivos mp3
<Sevdalin> la vida es tan corta y tan dificil
<Sevdalin> ;]
<Sevdalin> como puedo ver que hardware de sonido tengo
<Tarrasquero> lspci | grep Audio
<Sevdalin> gracias
<Tarrasquero> por?
<Sevdalin> por contestar
<temesi> Hola todos !
<temesi> alguien que haya tratado con Samba3
<temesi> se ha encontrado que los clientes Window$ no pueden logearse
<temesi> y el mensaje es:
<Sevdalin> es ?
<temesi> Error en la relación de confianza entre la estación de trabajo y el dominio principal
<temesi> este mensaje apercio en el momento que cambiamos un windowsXp por un Windows7
<temesi> mismo nombre de maquina
<guampa> temesi: des-joinea la maquina windows y volvela a joinear al dominio, pero igual esto es #ubuntu no ##windows
<guampa> perdon #ubuntu-es
<temesi> 1. ya lo he echo
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> holas
<temesi> 2. el servidor es un Ubuntu server
<temesi> con lo qual el problema puede ser de ubuntu
<guampa> temesi: estas autenticando el samba contra el dominio?
<Souchiro> quien de aqui sabe codificar videos?
<Souchiro> weno, que sepa codificar a DVD
<temesi> guampa, no se si te entendido però la situacion es la siguiente:
<temesi> servidor ubuntu con samba+openldap, y unos cuantos clientes que estan adheridos al dominio.
<temesi> guampa, asta ahora ninguna maquina ha fallado
<temesi> guampa, el error ha sido en la substitucion de un xp a un 7
<temesi> me temo que samba puede guardar algun registro y detecte que no es la misma maquina
<Souchiro> ...
<Souchiro> vengo... tengo que ir a pagar el telefono
<guampa> telefono brb
<temesi> estoy un poco perdido....
<temesi> jejeje
<guampa> back
<guampa> temesi: /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<temesi> guampa, no entiendo porque es un off-topic
<guampa> no es 100% offtopic en si, pero puede generar bastante OT
<temesi> a lo mejor no es un tema muy comun però tendria que ser de interes general por la comunidad
<guampa> ok...en todo caso avisara algun op
<guampa> quien autentica a la gente en tu red? el dominio windows verdad?
<temesi> en el momento que hablamos de servidores es cuando gnu/linux es importante de verdad
<temesi> pero no quiero iniciar un flame
<temesi> voy a off-topic
<temesi> thnks por la info
<fzeta> ieep!...nas;)
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> alguien que sepa codificar a dvd?
<Souchiro> alguien sabe como poner crop en el devede?
<Souchiro> o como convertir a dvd usando el winff?
<Souchiro> hola?
 * Souchiro se siente ignorado....
<iqpi> Souchiro: yo se hacerlo
<iqpi> pero necesitas ffmpeg
<Souchiro> o.o
<iqpi> qué es lo que quieres hacer exactamente?
<Souchiro> aver...
<Souchiro> mira es que cuando codifico en devede, sae una calidad excelente, la cuestion es que necesito hacerle crop al video para que se vea bien la pelicula, (comprimir un poco la imagen)
<Souchiro> para que que se vea bien en una television normal pero poniendo el video a 4:3
<iqpi> el formato del dvd es q4cif
<iqpi> para sistemas pal
<iqpi> si no recuerdo mal
<Souchiro> nop, lo necesito ntsc .vob
<iqpi> yo te puedo sacar un fichero ya con audio y con buena calidad para sistema pal, pero quedará un fichero mpeg
<iqpi> y sin que tengas que comprimir ni cortar
<iqpi> la imagen
<iqpi> sería así
<Souchiro> ese es el problema, utilice el winff y me los deja en mpeg
<Souchiro> y segun lo converti a dvd
<iqpi> ese es el formato del dvd
<Souchiro> :S
<Souchiro> un dvd casero los lee?
<iqpi> el mío de hace 10 años si
<iqpi> bueno 10 años quizás demasiados
<Souchiro> ahora si que perdon por no saber eso, pero io solo sabia que el dvd casero usaba el .vob
<iqpi> pero de hace mucho tiempo si
<Souchiro> o.o
<iqpi> .vob es realmente una carpeta
<iqpi> donde se guarda
<iqpi> el sonido DTS
<Souchiro> si, se crean 2 carpetas
<iqpi> pero vamos, no te preocupes, tú puedes codificar el fichero a mpeg con sonido ac3 (permite sorround)
<iqpi> y al final te quedaría un fichero mpeg
<Souchiro> si, asi esta con sonido ac3
<iqpi> ese fichero lo grabas en un dvd
<iqpi> virgen
<iqpi> y no creo que tengas problemas en reproducirlo en tu dvd de salón.
<Souchiro> weno, lo intentare, a ver si no echo a perder el dvd x
<Souchiro> xD
<iqpi> por si te sirve
<Souchiro> weno, gracias
<Souchiro> intentare eso, la verdad io no sabia que el mpeg lo leia un dvd casero
<Souchiro> solo sabia que el .vob, porque cuando usaba win utilizaba el winavi para convertirlos a dvd
<mimecar> Souchiro: el manual del dvd te dice los formatos que lee
<Souchiro> pues dice que solo lee mp3 y video
<Souchiro> pero el formato del video... no lo dice
<iqpi> ffmpeg -i video-que-quieres-grabar -sameq -threads "$(cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -c cores)" -s 4cif -vcodec mpeg2video -acodec ac3 -ab 192000 video-final.mpeg
<iqpi> con eso creo que tendrás un fichero final de muy buena calidad compatible con el dvd =)
<iqpi> y además utilizará todos los cores de tu sistema =)
<file_not_found4> temgo un problema con el nautilus que no me muestra nada en el apartado red
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> codificar eson con la terminal se me hace enredado @_@
<file_not_found4> me dice No se pudo montar el lugar
<Souchiro> weno eso si, no me usa todo los cores
<Souchiro> cpu[4 x AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 B55 Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 800MHz w/ 512 KB L2 Cache]
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu usas file_not_found4?
<file_not_found4> Falló al obtener la lista de compartición del servidor
<file_not_found4> lucid
<iqpi> Souchiro: el codificar vídeos en linux a partir del proximo fin de semana será mucho mas fácil
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> por que?
<iqpi> y no habrá necesidad de saber absolutamente nada ni de códecs ni de formatos ni de nada
<Souchiro> por que va a ser mas facil?
<file_not_found4> pero al entrar asi smb://ip
<iqpi> porque estoy escribiendo un programa que lo hará por tí.
<Souchiro> :O
<iqpi> LEEncoder = Linux Easy Encoder
<mimecar> file_not_found4: ¿estas en el mismo dominio?
<Souchiro> piensa en los que necesitamos hacer crop :)
<file_not_found4> si
<mimecar> ¿no hay programas para codificar video directamente?
<iqpi> si si, se sigue un asistente y según para lo que quieras el vídeo final, se utilizan ciertos parámetros válidos para el 90%
<Souchiro> <mimecar> ¿no hay programas para codificar video directamente? <------- si, pero, lamentablemente no tienen todo lo que necesito
<file_not_found4> smb://192.168.1.1
<iqpi> mimecar: que yo sepa no, está mencoder y ffmpeg con winff como interface gráfica, pero requiere de conocimientos por parte del usuario final
<iqpi> una pequeña demo la acabo de subir a youtube
<Souchiro> el devede es excelente, lamentablemente no puedes hacer crop (comprimir la imagen)
<iqpi> de como funcionaría leencoder
<mimecar> winff convierte directamente a DVD
<Souchiro> es que cuando codifico videos animados, no salen bien los subtitulos
<file_not_found4> entra directamente a las carpetas compartidas pero al hacer click tira error
<Souchiro> <mimecar> winff convierte directamente a DVD <-------------------- si tiene crop, pero no convierte a .vob  :/
<file_not_found4> al hacer click en el apartado red de nautilus
<file_not_found4> mimecar
<mimecar> Souchiro: pasas a dvd y luego quemas el dvd
<mimecar> file_not_found4: ¿el cortafuegos está bien configurado?
<Souchiro> con que? con bracero?
<celu> ola
<celu> alguien me ayuda
<iqpi> celu pregunta directamente
<mimecar> usa el comando que te ha dado iqpi, pero si hay alternativas
<celu> sobre el cairo dock
<mimecar> estoy viendo que winff si que permite hacer crop
<file_not_found4> mimecar: en linux no lo tengo configurado y en windows desactivado
<celu> alguien me ayuda con el cauro dock¿?
<iqpi> os dejo el vídeo preliminar de leencoder http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81pXStOYZms
<TrueNhero> se cayo twita?
<iqpi> sale algún bug, pero ya lo he solucionado
<mimecar> celu: si no preguntas como quieres ayuda?
<file_not_found4> http://jrballesteros05.blogspot.com/2010/07/nautilus-red-lenta-o-no-funciona.html
<celu> eske esta mañana lo pregunte recuerdas
<celu> como se ponia
<celu> pero al pagar el pc
<celu> y al volverlo a encender se me kita
<mimecar> eso es normal
<celu> y le doy al boton y se me pone de nuevo
<celu> y como ago ke se quede siempre cuando lo apago y lo enciendo
<mimecar> configura el dock para que se cargue al principio
<celu> y como lo ago¿?
<mimecar> mira en las opciones dle programa
<celu> ok
<celu> ke mas
<file_not_found4> mimecar
<celu> ke mas ago¿?
<celu> esdtas ahi¿?
<gusa> Buenas tardes a todos
<celu> ke mas ago¿?
 * alexneb ta mañana o/
<gusa> Alquien me puede ayudar a configuar un moden zte626 de movistar
<mimecar> celu: pon que se cargue al principio
<celu> pero eske me sale en ingles
<guampa> gusa: te lo reconoce?
<celu> como lo ago¿?
<mimecar> no uso docks en kde
<celu> me lo dices mimecar como lo ago
<Tarrasquero> celu: ?
<Tarrasquero> coloca (gconf-editor &) en la consola
<celu> como ago para ke se me abra al principio automatico
<Tarrasquero> celu: usas ubuntu con gnome, verdad?
<celu> creo ke si
<Tarrasquero> coloca (gconf-editor &) en la consola
<celu> yo ke se como lo ago es urgente
<gusa> me pone un dispositivo de banda ancha
<Tarrasquero> (gconf-editor &)
<gusa> e ingreso el appn
<file_not_found4> iqpi
<gusa> pero no tengo las calves de acceo
<iqpi> dime file_not_found4
<guampa> gusa, no tenes que ingresar apn
<Tarrasquero> celu: me sigues?
<celu> ok
<guampa> elegis el pais, el proveedor y ya esta
<Tarrasquero> cuando estes listo avisa...
<gusa> cuando digo que quiero hacer una nueva conexion
<gusa> supone 2 operadores
<celu> entre parentisis o sin parentisis
<gusa> claro
<gusa> y tigo
<gusa> le digo que no esta en la lista
<gusa> y me solicita el nombre de mi operador
<gusa> y appn con otros datos
<guampa> gusa: que pais?
<Tarrasquero> (gconf-editor &)
<iqpi> file_not_found4: me ibas a decir algo?
<Tarrasquero> así como lo he puesto
<gusa> guatemala
<celu> ke mas
<Tarrasquero> creo que es la clave 'escritorio'
<madrid> hola uso cortafuegos firestarter , es normal q en 2 horas tengga 34 eventos entrantes serios?
<celu> no me sale clave sigue
<Tarrasquero> busca panel y le colocas cairo
<Tarrasquero> ahora no estoy en gnome...
<Tarrasquero> asi que tendras que guiarte con tu instinto :P
<celu> ke mas
<guampa> gusa: apn wap.movistar.gt
<Tarrasquero> eso...
<celu> ke mas ago¿?
<file_not_found4> si
<file_not_found4> iqpi
<guampa> gusa: user y pass ambos movistargt
<celu> ke mas ago¿?
<file_not_found4> con que sistema programas
<gusa> gracias guampa de agradezco la ayuda
<file_not_found4> ?
<guampa> x nada gusa, que le aproveche
<celu> me vas a ayudar
<celu> es urgente
<Tarrasquero> http://elavdeveloper.files.wordpress.com/2010/11/gconf-editor.png  ← ingresa en desktop
<Tarrasquero> coño hay que servirte en bandeja de plata?
<Tarrasquero> usa el sentido comun, coño
<celu> komo lo ago
<Tarrasquero> va
<fosco_> buenas
<Tarrasquero> fosco_: hola
<celu> me dices ke mas
<file_not_found4> hola, como hago para instalar el driver libre 3d radeon
<file_not_found4> ?¿
<fosco_> file_not_found4: no has de hacer nada, va instalado por defecto
<file_not_found4> pero funciona con juegos 3d
<file_not_found4> yo tengo el fglrx privativo
<fosco_> si no quieres usar el privativo desinstalalo
<file_not_found4> y no me convense, loveo muy lento
<file_not_found4> pero el libre con juegos como urban terror funcionara?
<fosco_> la unica manera de saberlo es probarlo
<mimecar> si te va lento el privatico.... el libre irá peor
<mimecar> privativo
<file_not_found4> porque va ir peor?
<mimecar> no están tan optimizados
<file_not_found4> nvidia es mejor?
<icaro440> hola a todos, hablando de eso yo tambien tengo una ati, con privativos
<mimecar> depende
<icaro440> de la serie 5000
<file_not_found4> y se ve mal el cubo de escritorio como un serrucho los bordes
<icaro440> sabeis si hay forma de controlar la temperatura de la misma o la velocidad del ventilador? cosa que si hago con la cpu
<file_not_found4> yo tengo hd 7650
<icaro440> mira
<icaro440> los privativos
<icaro440> van de muerte
<mimecar> file_not_found4: si esa tarjeta te da poco rendimiento, el fallo está en el ordenador
<icaro440> se ve todo genial y juego al tremulous sin problema
<fosco_> icaro440: desde el centro de control de ati deberías poder controlarlo, si es que tu grafica lo soporta, claro
<file_not_found4> pero en windows anda bien
<icaro440> ah, vale no sale nada ahi
<icaro440> debe ser que la grafica no lo soporta
<icaro440> ok, gracias
<icaro440> mira, metele los privativos, que van bien
<icaro440> solo vas a tener un problema
<icaro440> bueno al menos a mi me pasa
<file_not_found4> yo tengo privativos
<icaro440> en las aplicaciones opengl, no puedo controlar el brillo
<icaro440> pero por lo demas la tarjeta a mi me va genial
<file_not_found4> eso si
<file_not_found4> que modelo es? y q sistema tenes?
<icaro440> sistema ubuntu
<file_not_found4> eso es clave
<icaro440> la tarjeta no estoy seguro 5560 o 5650 o algo asi
<icaro440> es gama media baja
<icaro440> la tarjeta
<file_not_found4> lucid
<icaro440> no 10.10
<file_not_found4> 10.04 tengo yo
<icaro440> pero bueno el ordenador (cpu) si es un pepino
<icaro440> puede que sea por eso...
<icaro440> 6 nucleos con 8 gb  de ram....
<file_not_found4> mi card es media alta
<file_not_found4> ahhhhhhhh bueno
<file_not_found4> yo tengo un 1gb de ram
<file_not_found4> y amd doble nucleo
<icaro440> dices que tu tarjeta rinde poco?
<icaro440> con drivers privativos
<icaro440> ?
<file_not_found4> los juegas van bien
<icaro440> me lo dices o me lo preguntas?
<icaro440> jejeje
<file_not_found4> lo digo
<icaro440> entonces que problema tienes?
<file_not_found4> y uno de los problemas q me da
<icaro440> ah vale ya lo lei
<icaro440> el cubo
<icaro440> ok
<icaro440> pues no, ahi tambien me va bien
<icaro440> pero nunca me ha ido mal con ati
<file_not_found4> es el navegador mozilla y chrome
<icaro440> todas mis tarjetas son ati
<file_not_found4> muy lento al ir bajando con el raton
<icaro440> tambien tengo una xpres1100 con drivers libres (porque ya los privativos no dan soporte)
<icaro440> y el cubo se sigue viendo bien,
<icaro440> puede que no sea nada de hardware sino algo que tienes mal
<icaro440> en compiz
<file_not_found4> y lass paginas con flash no te cuento
<mimecar> el rendimiento de flash no es que sea una maravilla
<icaro440> siento no poder ayudarte, podrias probar a ver si te pasa eso mismo sin compiz, no se...
<icaro440> para ir descartando cosas
<file_not_found4> pasa igual
<icaro440> pues, prueba el libre, todo es probar como dice fosco
<mimecar> si el rendimiento 3d en los juegos es bueno es un fallo de configuración
<icaro440> en la xpres1100 en compiz no note diferencia cuando pase de privativos a libres
<fosco_> el efecto "serrado" de los bordes del cubo es muy pronunciado? lo digo porque un poco de sierra siempre hace
<icaro440> pero en los juegos si que se nota la diferencia
<fosco_> aqui mi cubo http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/57okjylt/screenshot_002.png
<file_not_found4> para seleccionar la resolucion por comando
<file_not_found4> pero se ve de 10 esa captura
<fosco_> cambiar de resolucion por comando: xrandr -s 1440x900
<file_not_found4> y el refresco?
<fosco_> -r
<file_not_found4> al final?
<fosco_> xrandr -s resolucion - r refresco
<fosco_> el orden da igual
<fosco_> man xrandr si quieres saber más
<file_not_found4> http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/o6yhm60p/Pantallazo.png
<file_not_found4> mi cubo
<file_not_found4> para desinstalarlo completamente el driver fglrx?
<file_not_found4> muchas gracias!!
<file_not_found4> chauu
 * xoan buenas
<manolin> hola
<manolin> alguien me puede ayudar por favor?
<guampa> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Sapote> hola gente
<manolin> hola tengo ubuntu 10.10 y he observado que de vez en cuando y sin aparente por qué la pantalla se me pone en negro y bloqueada, no puedo más que hacer un reset a lo bruto. En ubuntu 10.04 también observé ese problema. Utilizo los drivers libres para ati y compiz con un mínimo de efectos. Mi laptop es un dell studio con una ati hd 3xxx series ¿alguna sugerencia?
<guampa> manolin: sera algun bug en el modo de ahorro de energia?
<manolin> el gestor de energía lo tengo por defecto guampa
<guampa> no se los settings x defecto, tiene desactivar la pantalla o algo asi?
<manolin> podría poner "poner la pantalla en reposo -> NUNCA" pero creo que tambien me pasaba
<Sapote> manolin: a mi me pasa eso en la netbook, es por culpa de la placa wireless
<manolin> eiiinnn !
<Sapote> manolin: simplemente desactive dicho hardware y sin dramas
<Sapote> usted tiene wireless?
<manolin> si
<manolin> pero si la quito me quedo sin el maravilloso mundo de internet Sapote
<guampa> registras algo en los logs? /var/log/syslog o /var/log/messages
<Sapote> manolin: te comento lo que me paso a mi y como lo corregi
<guampa> alguno sabe como puedo comparar el rendimiento de dos drivers de video?
<Sapote> manolin: podrias probar una noche, si por la mañana aparece bloqueada no era eso
<guampa> algun test bien comun, no tiene que ser muy exhaustivo
<Sapote> guampa: google benchmarks video linux
<guampa> si voy a buscar, pero antes queria saber si alguno sabia aca
<Sapote> guampa: desconozco nombres, por ello lo envio a san google
<guampa> gracias Sapote
 * guampa se encamina al santuario
<Souchiro> !mencoder
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'mencoder'.
<Souchiro> :/
<Tarrasquero> !ffmpeg
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'ffmpeg'.
<Tarrasquero> jajaja
<Souchiro> :/
<Souchiro> oe tarrasquero sabes algo sobre el mencoder?
<Tarrasquero> Souchiro: yo uso ffmpeg
<Souchiro> pero ese no me deja convertir a .vob
<Tarrasquero> mencoder quizas para el delay
<Souchiro> es que el devede dice que tiene parametros del mencoder
<Souchiro> y no se que significan
<Tarrasquero> Souchiro: simplemente devede es un front de mencoder
<Souchiro> pero sabes que es esto?
<Souchiro> Principal (-X, -Y)
<Souchiro> -VF (X,Y)
<Tarrasquero> son opciones ...
<Tarrasquero> jajaja
<Souchiro> -LAVCOPTS (X;Y)
<Souchiro> pero que significan
<Tarrasquero> npi
<Souchiro> sabes que es el crop?
<Tarrasquero> si
<Tarrasquero> mas omenos
<Souchiro> eso quiero hacer en devede ya que me saca una calidad exelente de video
<Souchiro> y si me lo convierte a .vob todo
<Tarrasquero> si, es bueno
<Souchiro> la cosa es que no se como hacer crop ahi. y tampoco me deja cambiarle al resolucion
<Souchiro> el crop lo ocupo para poder comprimir la imagen y asi se vea el video y el subtitulo incruistado
<Tarrasquero> aja
<Souchiro> eso quiero hacer, pero no se como en devede
<Tarrasquero> Souchiro: devede tiene esa opcion
<Tarrasquero> la de crop
<Souchiro> O_O
<Souchiro> donde?
<Tarrasquero> en las opciones en la pestaña de abajo
<Tarrasquero> en las pestañas
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> en cual de todas
<Souchiro> en la principal o en la de video
<Souchiro> digo, en cada video
<Tarrasquero> Souchiro: en las pestañas de abajo, la ultima
<Tarrasquero> a la derecha
<Tarrasquero> en video creo
<Souchiro> jajajaj mejor lo subo a imageshack.us
<Tarrasquero> pera
<Tarrasquero> Souchiro: perdona
<Souchiro> http://img33.imageshack.us/i/devede2.png/
<Souchiro> ahi?=
<Tarrasquero> es winff del que hablo
<Souchiro> T_T
<Souchiro> el winff no me convierte a .vob
<Tarrasquero> ammm
<Souchiro> weno, sabes que son esos parametyros tarrasquero?
<Souchiro> esos que dice ahi que son para mencoder en el devede
<Tarrasquero> no, lo siento
<Souchiro> T_T
<Tarrasquero> Souchiro: devede usa ffmpeg
<Tarrasquero> XDDDOpening video decoder: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family
<Tarrasquero> Selected video codec: [ffmpeg2] vfm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg MPEG-2)
<Souchiro> tonx como uso el crop
<Tarrasquero> creo que usa los dos mencoder y ffmpeg
<Tarrasquero> de hay a las dos pasadas que menciona
<Tarrasquero> jajajaj
<Tarrasquero> mencoder la relaccion de aspecto
<Tarrasquero> y ffmpeg la conversion
<Souchiro> eso mismo pense
<Souchiro> pero pera
<Tarrasquero> Souchiro: tengo que reiniciar...
<Souchiro> mira Tarrasquero
<Souchiro> +http://img38.imageshack.us/i/devede.png/
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> weno reinicia
<Souchiro> y vuelvo a pegar la direccion
<Tarrasquero> ahora engo
<dannyLopez68> buenas
<dannyLopez68> me descargue un archivo make de una placa broadcom, que hago con eso?
<dannyLopez68> me descargue un archivo make de una placa broadcom, que hago con eso?
<erUSUL> dannyLopez68: si solo tienes el make poca cosa puedes hacer
<dannyLopez68> erUSUL: esperame monto el disco y te digo que tengo jeje
<erUSUL> dannyLopez68: primero: por que te lo descargaste?
<dannyLopez68> por que es el firmware de la placa inalambrica que tengo
<erUSUL> dannyLopez68: el firmware no necesita ningun make. « sudo apt-get install  firmware-b43-installer » y listo
<Souchiro> Tarrasquero
<Souchiro> http://img38.imageshack.us/i/devede.png/
<Tarrasquero> en ffmpeg croptop cropbotton
<dannyLopez68> erUSUL: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/587590/
<dannyLopez68> por eso fue que lo descargue ya recuerdo jeje
<erUSUL> dannyLopez68: instala --> firmware-b43-lpphy-installer
<erUSUL> « sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-lpphy-installer »
<Tarrasquero> man ffmpeg
<Tarrasquero> -croptop size -cropbottom size -cropleft size -cropright size
<dannyLopez68> listo erUSUL
<Tarrasquero> Souchiro: me sigues?
<erUSUL> dannyLopez68: pues ya está
<erUSUL> ya tienes el formware
<erUSUL> ya tienes el firmware
<dannyLopez68> pero el bombillo sigue apagado x(
<Souchiro> Tarrasquero, en ffmpeg si se como usar el crop
<Souchiro> weno usando el winff
<Tarrasquero> Souchiro: devede se sirve de ffmpeg
<erUSUL> dannyLopez68: sudo modprobe -r b43 && sudo modprobe b43
<erUSUL> dannyLopez68: o reinicia
<Souchiro> si usa el ffmpeg tonx donde escribo esos comandos?
<Tarrasquero> solo es un front
<exio4> broadcom??? que le pasa=?
<exio4> que le pasa?*
<Tarrasquero> esas son opciones de video
<Tarrasquero> creo que despues de -i
<Souchiro> me refiero que donde pongo eso en el devede
<Souchiro> esos comandos
<Souchiro> o como
<Tarrasquero> ffmpeg -i imput-file -crop
<Tarrasquero> aha solo quieres usar GUI
<Souchiro> si xD
<Tarrasquero> pues ya te digo usa winff y añadele linea de comandos
<Tarrasquero> a ese si le puedes
<Souchiro> Tarrasquero, usnado el winff si le puedo poner el crop, pero cuando termina de codificar me deja añ final videos en mpeg
<Souchiro> y io quiero que me queden en .vob
<Tarrasquero> Souchiro: añadele las lineas para que queden en .vob
<Tarrasquero> salgo a dormir
<Guest84979> Alguien sabe como puedo hacer para ejecutar varios procesos con un solo archvio ? tengo varios servidores de radio en un server pero cada vez que se cae tengo que iniciar uno por uno, como puedo hacerle para que en un archvo esten copntenidos todos los comandos para que ejecuten todos los procesos ?
<exio4> Guest84979: un script?
#ubuntu-es 2011-03-31
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> en donde?
<Guest84979> si pero no se como exio4 laguna idea ? se que para ejecuitar los afiles que necesito es de la sig forma "./file" pero tengo como 30 de esos
<Souchiro> mira, porque este programa me lo deja como quiero
<Souchiro> Tarrasquero
<Guest84979> exio4,  solo lo quiero hacer con un archivo ! alguna idea ?
<Souchiro> http://i1206.photobucket.com/albums/bb450/kyosheybay/002.png
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> mta se fue :/
<exio4> Guest84979: cd /carpeta;./archivo1 &; ./archivo2 &
<exio4> ?
<Guest84979> exio4, pero todo eso lo meto un file que como debe de llamarse ?
<exio4> no, eso fue un ejemplo "a secas" :P necesitas adaptarlo a tu programa
<exio4> y el tema de varios procesos "&" al final
<Guest84979> mmm ok  exio4
<exio4>  necesitas adaptarlo a tu problema..
<exio4> quise decir.. jaja
<Guest84979> Que extension tienen los archivos ejecutables en linux ?
<Guest84979>  es que yo le doy a mi carpeta la -l y no ma aparecen las extesiones
<exio4> Guest84979: ninguna :)
<exio4> ninguna es especial.. XD
<Guest84979> entonce los .sh no son ejecutables ?
<exio4> son script's. pero me refiero que no hay extesiones definidas
<Guest84979> ok !
<Guest84979> exio4, entonces supongo que si pongo /usr7/SIR01234/mydomain/bin/A.sh  &
<Guest84979> en u mismo file se ejecutanran los 3 ? pero sin el sh calro
<Guest84979> sin el .sh
<Guest84979> ¿?
<exio4> Guest84979: el sh es necesario si el archivo tiene el sh
<Guest84979> exio4, pero en mi caso no lo tiene
<exio4> si un archivo se llama "abc.sh" no lo puedes llamar como "./abc"
<Guest84979> exio4, are un file que sea un hola.sh que dentro tendra lo que te acabo de poner pero son el .sh
<exio4> Guest84979: ajam ...?
<Guest84979> esto dentro de hola.sh
<Guest84979> esta bien exio4 ?
<exio4> si, creo. jaja
<nestor> Buenas tardes
<nestor> Necesito ayuda amigos
<nestor> Tengo problemas con mi webcam y soy nuevo aqui
<Thedemon007> Holas
<iqpi> hola
<Thedemon007> Mmm todas las distros parten de debian ?? http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/ba/Gldt1012.svg
<guampa> no, hay otras ramas que no
<Thedemon007> otras ramas que no que guampa ??
<guampa> familias redhat, slackware, gentoo
<guampa> que no parten de debian ...
<dannyLopez68> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/587615/
<dannyLopez68> tengo ese pequeño priblemita
<xangua> dannyLopez68: chomium corre perfectamente y ya viene en el repositorio
<xangua> sudo apt-get install chromium-browser chromium-browser-l10n
<dannyLopez68> si ya lo se
<dannyLopez68> pero pues como quiero aprender, como hago para arreglar es eproblema
<guampa> dannyLopez68: chrome tambien se encuentra en repos, porque no instalas desde el repo de chrome? igualmente lo que dice es que instales esa dependencia
<cousteau> dannyLopez68, podrías usar gdebi...
<dannyLopez68> entonces instalo libgconf2-4?
<Thedemon007> si einstala esa libreria primero dannyLopez68
<dannyLopez68> ok gracias
<Kor9999> hola a todos, tengo un problema con ubuntu 10.02, cada ves que apago, hiberno o suspendo mi netbook, apaga la tarjeta inalámbrica automáticamente, y la tengo que encender a traves del network manager, y muchas veces ya no enciende, tengo que apagar el equipo y encenderlo de nuevo. ¿como hago para que quede encendida todo el tiempo?
<calimacaco> hola a todos
<calimacaco> una pregunta, hay forma de que CUPS funcione mas rapido?
<josecreador> hola!
<carlossalazar> buenas noches
<carlossalazar> alguien que me puedar aclarar una duda gracias
<owl-ven> Alguien me podría ayudar a combinar un comando con un archivo??
<guampa> !ask
<owl-ven> Mezclar un comando con el contenido de un archivo
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<owl-ven> Por ejemplo 'wget + contenido-de-un-archivo'
<carlossalazar> bueno por que en ubuntu para pasar un archivo largo o corto para un pendriver usb tarda mucho san google no me dice nada
<dabor> owl-ven, mas detalles....
<guampa> carlossalazar: cuanto mide el archivo y cuanto tarda? pudiste medir la velocidad?
<free-beer> carlossalazar, porque depende mucho de tus usb, si son 1.0 o 2.0
<owl-ven> Tengo un link algo complejo para una descarga guardado en un archivo y quiero ejecutar wget y colocar el link del archivo. Me pregunto si puedo combiar el comando con el contenido del archivo.
<carlossalazar> v.2.0 tamaño sea 5 Mb o 50 Mb tarda mucho en comparacion a otros s.o.
<guampa> owl-ven: man wget y busca el parametro -i
<free-beer> owl-ven, tienes dos opciones: wget -i (archivo con el link) o colocas en el archivo wget -(opciones) http://(lo que sea)
<owl-ven> Ok gracias a todos.
<owl-ven> Ready.
<sancas> alguien usa conky?
<guampa> que necesitas sancas
<carlossalazar> bueno gracias
<sancas> quiero hacer un if en el conky para mi red
<sancas> xq si me conecto con el cable todo va bien
<sancas> pero si me conecto por wireless todo se pierde :(
<guampa> ${if_up eth0}  todo lo que va si eth0 esta conectada   ${endif}
<guampa> y lo mismo para wireless pero cambialo x wlan0 (o la interfaz que uses)
<Kor9999> hola a todos, tengo un problema con ubuntu 10.02, cada ves que apago, hiberno o suspendo mi netbook, apaga la tarjeta inalámbrica automáticamente, y la tengo que encender a traves del network manager, y muchas veces ya no enciende, tengo que apagar el equipo y encenderlo de nuevo. ¿como hago para que quede encendida todo el tiempo?
<forces> ubuntu 10.02?
<Thedemon007> forces ?
<forces> kor dijo que tenia ubuntu 10.02
<sancas> quiero hacer un if con el conky para mi red
<forces> <Kor9999> hola a todos, tengo un problema con ubuntu 10.02 <<-- wtf
<sancas> xq si me conecto con el cable todo va bien
<sancas> pero si me conecto por wireless todo se pierde :s
<dabor> sancas, creo que ya te respondieron
<dannyLopez68> como desintalo un programa que instale con dpkg -i?
<xangua> buscas el paquete en synaptic
<Thedemon007> dannyLopez68, abre el deb y te saldra la opcion para desistalar el comando dpkg -i programa.deb es para instalar
<dannyLopez68> xangua: no tengo synaptic
<xangua> instálalo entonces, o con el centro de software
<dannyLopez68> no hay forma de eliminarlo desde consola?
<dabor> dannyLopez68, sudo apt-get purge paquete
 * forces is listening to: Take That - Desconocido - The Flood (2010) - (1:34/4:49)
 * dannyLopez68 se va pal weechat
<dannyLopez68> http://pastebin.com/mLP0sjQ6 estoy tratando de instalar el privativo de ati y no se cual opción darle
<Thedemon007> dale a la 1 dannyLopez68 dice instalar Driver 8.821 en X.Org 6.9 o mas reciente
<Thedemon007> creo
<chullachaky> hola compañeros
<chullachaky> quiero saber
<chullachaky> si es posible
<chullachaky> que significa
<chullachaky> /usr/bin/wine: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<chullachaky> y como puedo darle solucion, gracias de antemano
<Thedemon007> que estas tratando de hacer chullachaky ??
<chullachaky> instale wine
<chullachaky> paquete fuente
<chullachaky> cd wine-1.3.7
<xangua> o puedes simplemente instalar el paquete de los repositorios
<chullachaky> instale todo: ......  ./configure && make && make install
<chullachaky> y ya
<chullachaky> pero mierda luego que quiero correr un programa
<chullachaky> wine ares.exe
<chullachaky> este me manda el mensaje usr/bin/wine: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<DavidReza> alguien conoce un buen IDE para Java que no sea Eclipse ni NetBeans?
<chullachaky> me pueden decir algo
<xangua> sudo apt-get install wine
<chullachaky> ummm DAvis usa nano -w   :P
<chullachaky> oe tio xangua pero porq da ese mensaje
<chullachaky> porq?
<chullachaky> Thedemon007 ayuda
<chullachaky> si creo manualmente el directorio
<DavidReza> chullachaky,  Emacs no es un IDE..
<chullachaky> tio era broma
<chullachaky> no vez el simbolo    :P
<DavidReza> ah.. lol
<Thedemon007> chullachaky, hiciste ese comando ./configure && make && make install para instalarlo ??
<Thedemon007> chullachaky, da el mensaje porque fue instalado mal
<Thedemon007> le fanta un binario para poder ejecutarse
<chullachaky> no al final todo ok
<chullachaky> tio
<chullachaky> la instalacion  chevere
<DavidReza> Thedemon007,  sólo quería agradecete porque gracias a ti y al enlace que me mandaste ahora funcionan mis teclas de brillo con los drivers de nouveau!
<Thedemon007> Ok DavidReza me alegro tienes aceleración y todo ?
<DavidReza> mmm
<DavidReza> pues compilé y seguí el tutorial y sí funcionan los efectos de Compiz, todo normal
<chullachaky> Thedemon007, ayuda
<DavidReza> sólo que el salvapantallas se queda trabado a veces. y también se me freezea mucho Ubuntu. Tengo que apagarla porque no responde a NADA
<Thedemon007> chullachaky,  debes de hacer este comando como root ./configure && make && make install
<Thedemon007> si lo hiciste como usuario normal hay esta el error
<Thedemon007> sudo su
<Thedemon007> para entrar como root o
<Thedemon007> haces este comando: sudo make && sudo make install
<chullachaky> no root tio
<chullachaky> una vez me paso algo asi
<chullachaky> y me pasaron el link un wine
<chullachaky> y ya
<chullachaky> bueno tio dejalo ahi
<chullachaky> ya vere como lo hago
<chullachaky> no creo q me gane el Fucking wine
<Thedemon007> mm porque instalas del source chullachaky ??
<chullachaky> gracias, chucha uno no puede vivir sin los juegos de Guinbugs
<chullachaky> me gusta paquetes source, no quiero usar el sinaptic
<chullachaky> me gusta compilar lo mio
<Thedemon007> Mmm otra posibilida sea que te falta una dependencia
<chullachaky> si pienso lo mismo por eso necesito buscar otro wine
<Thedemon007> otro wine ?? otra versión?? prueba desistalarlo sudo make uninstall  y luego lo intalas de nuevo y paso por paso no todo de uuna
<Thedemon007> .configure
<chullachaky> oe tio ejecute el winecfg y instala el geko
<Thedemon007> y te fijas que no fate librerias
<Thedemon007> y igual los otros pasos paso por paso y fijate si no hay errores
<chullachaky> "w-r--r--" quiero cambiar esto a esto     =     "rwxr-xr-x"   --como hago
<chullachaky> le cree un archivo q sea wine en /usr/bin/wine
<chullachaky> pero ahora me dice q no tiene permisos
<hiko_hitokiri> sudo chmod 755
<hiko_hitokiri> sudo chmod 755 /direccion del archivo o carpeta
<dannyLopez68> buenas
<dannyLopez68> tengo un problema con los efectos de la ati hd 3200
<DavidReza> alguien sabe donde puedo checar un tipo log del sistema?
<DavidReza> esq se me freezea mucho el Ubuntu y tengo que apagar la lap porque de plano no responde a NADA
<roinux> hola
<roinux> soy nuevo en linux y kiero actualizarlo... pero cuando scribo el comando "sudo apt-get update" me sale una serie de errores
<ElWuilMeR> roinux__, que serie de errores.??
<ElWuilMeR> roinux__, prueba así: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<roinux__> la serie de errores que me sale es..." imposible obtener http://pe.archive.ubunnttu.com/............./sources.gz 404 not found"
<roinux__> y cuando le pongo " sudo apt-get upgrade"
<roinux__> me dice " 0 archivos actualizados, 0 se instalaran, 0 para eliminar"
<roinux__> mi version de linux es 8.10
<ElWuilMeR> roinux__, estas actualizado :D
<ElWuilMeR> solo que no puede actualizar el archivo: sources.gz 404 not found
<ElWuilMeR> por que no puede encontrarlo ^^
 * ElWuilMeR cosas que pasan ;)
<Thedemon007> rolinux mm intenta cambiar el repositorio
<Thedemon007> tu ubuntu es algo viejo
<roinux__> ah ok lo intentaré ... jajaja es que es el disco de mi hermano y mi compu tenia winxp pero cogio un virus e intente con ese disco d linux 8.10
<Thedemon007> Mmm ro linux no se si aun se igual pero bueno estoy en U 10.10  ve al synaptic
<Thedemon007> el gestor de paquetes synaptic roinux__
<Thedemon007> luego le das en configuraciónZ> repositorios
<Thedemon007> y hay donde dice descargar de le das hay y luego en otro
<Thedemon007> luego le das en el boton seleccionar el mejor servidor
<Thedemon007> esperas aceptas aplicas los cambios cierras he intenta de nuevo con el comando sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Thedemon007> si no hace el primer comando que es el que indica cuales son las actualizaciones que han salido descargando la lista de paquetes al hacer el segundo por supuesto
<Thedemon007> que dira que todo esta actualizado lo importante es el sudo apt-get update
<Thedemon007> roinux__, encontraste la opcion ??
<roinux__> en eso estoy
<roinux__> en la opcion -->>aplicaciones-->> sistema-->> administrador de paquetes?
<Thedemon007> si debe de se esa roinux__
<roinux__> listo
<Thedemon007> has el sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<roinux__> cuando le doy actualizar me dice "fallo" en todas las que carga
<Thedemon007> a ver
<roinux__> y luego me dice que si quiero o creo que hay paquetes por actualizar entonces que vaya a fuente y entro a fuente
<roinux__> y me dice "conseguir lista de paquetes actuales"
<roinux__> y le hago clic en esa opcion
<roinux__> y me dice en todas las que carga "fallo"
<Thedemon007> Mmm y cabio el repo a que pais cambio ??
<Thedemon007> mm intentalo de la consola aver no mas el  sudo apt-get update
<roinux__> en cambios me dice k no hay paquetes para actualizar... pero que si creo que hay paquetes por actualziar que vaya a fuentes
<roinux__> y en fuentes me sale fallo cuando intenta actualizar
<roinux__> no hay opcion para buscar algun servidor?
<Thedemon007> mm puedes editar la lista de los repos o servidores manualmente pero mm pera
<roinux__> si
<Thedemon007> has este comando sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list y pastea http://pastebin.ubuntu.com lo que tiene el archivo aver
<Thedemon007> mm aca encontre algo http://www.ubuntu-es.org/index.php?q=node/103662
<Thedemon007> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com copias en el cuadro en blanco lo que tiene el archivo rellenas la casila poster con tu nick
<Thedemon007> y le das a paste luego colocas a aca el url, link  o enlace del pasteo
<Thedemon007> roinux__, no vayas a editar el archivo como vas?
<roinux__> mmm estoy buscando un servidor
<roinux__> dond dice servidores
<Thedemon007> esta buscando automaticamente o vas a selecionar uno bueno si no te srive el que elege autamaticamente agarra uno de estados unidos
<Thedemon007> esta buscando automaticamente o vas a selecionar uno ??
<roinux__> elijo uno x uno :s
<Thedemon007> es uno a la vez roinux__  pruebas he vuelves a intentar otro es buen metodo jajaj pero mejor abre el archivo y pastealo has este comando gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<roinux__> al dar ese comando me dice "el programa <<gedit>> no estaa instalado actualmente...." y cuando lo trato de instalar me dice ..." no se pudo bloquear /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 recurso temporalmente no disponible)
<lcn> abri una terminal
<lcn> sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<lcn> y listo
<lcn> eso te sucede porque seguro se interrumpio una instalacion previa
<lcn> avisame si te funciona
<Thedemon007> mm puede ser que tengas abierto el gestor de paquetes y estas intentando hacer el comando
<Thedemon007> debes de cerrar el gestor de paquetes roinux__
<lcn> Thedemon007: pase por alto esa opcion por crearla obvio, ya que no se puede instalar por 2 medios a la vez :S
<roinux__> ok
<roinux__> ia cerre el gestor
<Thedemon007> intenta este comando nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<lcn> ?
<Thedemon007> es otro editor de texto nano es un editor de texto de consola y gedit es grafico
<roinux__> ok
<lcn> roinux__: te fijaste con el comando que te pase?
<roinux__> me salio ver guardar  leer ...
<lcn> claro, las opciones de nano supongo
<Thedemon007> ?? no te salio algo asi deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<Thedemon007> el contenido del archivo??
<Thedemon007> esta en blanco? mm
<Thedemon007> roinux__, con ctrl+ x sales del nano
<roinux__> tiene 47 lineas
<Thedemon007> ok pastealo a ver
<lcn> para pastear no vas a poder copiar como en otro editor solo selecciona el texto
<lcn> y para pegarlo pulse el boton central del mouse
<lcn> la ruedita digamos
<Thedemon007> mm si es algo dificil pastear
<lcn> en gral es simple pero bueno
<lcn> todo depende a que tipo de editores estes acostumbrado
<lcn> yo porq uso vim, pero si usas gedit en nano te queres matar :S
<Thedemon007> tal vez no puedas pastear todas las lines roinux__ pero no importa puedes intentar tamb con less con esta comando less /etc/apt/sources.list
<Thedemon007> con ese pasteas unas lineas mas
<Thedemon007> sales presionando la letra q
<roinux__> ya estoy pasteando
<roinux__> ya pastee
<roinux__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/587676/
<lcn> cual era el problema en si?
<Thedemon007> no puede actualizar lcn
<roinux__> no puedo actualizar mi linux
<lcn> roinux__: cortaste alguna instalacion?
<roinux__> no :S
<Thedemon007> roinux__> la serie de errores que me sale es..." imposible obtener http://pe.archive.ubunnttu.com/............./sources.gz 404 not found"
<Thedemon007> <roinux__> y cuando le pongo " sudo apt-get upgrade"
<Thedemon007> <roinux__> me dice " 0 archivos actualizados, 0 se instalaran, 0 para eliminar"
<Thedemon007> <roinux__> mi version de linux es 8.10
<Thedemon007> no ha podido instalar nada
<Thedemon007> es raro el repo parece funcionar http://archive.linux.duke.edu/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/main/
<lcn> a ver que pruebo si estan on
<Thedemon007> mm pero dicen http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.user-groups.foss.gutl/4461 que el mas on es este http://ubuntu.upr.edu.cu/ubuntu/
<lcn> como estar online esta, no veo porq no te conecta
<Thedemon007> mmm intenta con ese que dicen los cubanos a ver edita el archivo con sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Thedemon007> cambia las lineas:
<Thedemon007> http://archive.linux.duke.edu/ubuntu/ por http://ubuntu.upr.edu.cu/ubuntu/dists/
<Thedemon007> creo que se que pasa
<lcn> what! :P
<Thedemon007> si ya se que pasa mira en las distros de aca http://archive.linux.duke.edu/ubuntu/dists/
<Thedemon007> solo esta jaunty
<lcn> Thedemon007: es lo que pensaba desde un principio
<Thedemon007> pero el nombre es intrepid
<lcn> solo que como no uso ubuntu no quise decirnada
<lcn> pero no deberia estar sin soporte esa version?
<Thedemon007> si pero debe de haber actualizaciones
<chepecarlos> hola tengo problemas con xorg.conf en ubuntu 10.10
<chepecarlos> no me levanta el modo grafico
<lcn> chepecarlos: que problema
<Thedemon007> desde el repo ese http://archive.linux.duke.edu/ubuntu/dists/ luego podria actualizar a una version mas nueva
<lcn> chepecarlos: que placa es?
<chepecarlos> lnc, lo dosconosco
<lcn> nvidia ati?
<lcn> algo al menos
<Thedemon007> roinux__, esa es la soluciòn  edita el archivo con sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list cambia las lineas:
<chepecarlos> nvida
<Thedemon007> http://archive.linux.duke.edu/ubuntu/ por http://ubuntu.upr.edu.cu/ubuntu/dists/
<lcn> chepecarlos: los drivers como los instalaste?
<chepecarlos> fueron instalando usando
<Thedemon007> mm entras en modo texto chepecarlos ??
<chepecarlos> con el paquete de instalaro de ubuntu
<lcn> seguro instalo con el asistente
<lcn> podes paster el xorg.conf?
<lcn> dpaste.com
<lcn> pega ahi el contenido
<chepecarlos> peor el dueño por intentar repara la resolucion modifico el xorg.conf
<lcn> y pasa el enlcace
<lcn> *enlace
<roinux__> reemplazo esas lineas?.....     http://archive.linux.duke.edu/ubuntu/ por http://ubuntu.upr.edu.cu/ubuntu/dists/
<roinux__> ¿?
<Thedemon007> si roinux__
<lcn> chepecarlos: no hacia falta, con nvidia-settings podias cambiar eso
<chepecarlos> Thedemon007,  si en modo texto
<chepecarlos> lcn, lo se
<Thedemon007> solo esa direccion roinux__
<lcn> chepecarlos: si podes pastea el fichero xorg.conf
<lcn> chepecarlos: asi lo miro
<Thedemon007> chepecarlos, tiene internet la maquina ?
<lcn> aunq de ser solo eso el problema
<lcn> yo renombraria el xorg.conf a xorg.conf.old
<lcn> instalaria nvidia-xconfig
<chepecarlos> no estoy en otra
<lcn> y desde la tty tiro nvidia-xconfig
<lcn> te crea un xorg nuevo y listo
<lcn> luego editas con cuidado el nuevo
<lcn> si crees que es necesario obvio
<chepecarlos> perfecto
<chepecarlos> lnc, lo instalare
<Thedemon007> si chepecarlos arrancala as el comando nvidia-xconfig
<Thedemon007> luego sudo service gdm restart
<lcn> no elimines el xorg actiual por las dudas
<lcn> solo renombralo
<Thedemon007> y vemos cual era el problema original si te daba mala la resoluciòn o algo
<chepecarlos> no encuntro el paquete
<chepecarlos> nvidia-xconfig
<lcn> no esta ese paquete para ubuntu?
<lcn> yo en realidad estoy medio infiltrado por uso debian
<lcn> pero es un paquete bastante basico para nvidia :S
<lcn> deberia estar
<chepecarlos> no lo lista
<lcn> tenes los repos de terceros y non-free?
<lcn> no se bien como se llaman ahi
<lcn> restricted y no me acuerdo el otro
<chepecarlos> eso lo lo se
<chepecarlos> dejame ver
<Thedemon007> mmm chepecarlos has el comando nano /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Thedemon007> ve al final del archivo debe dar el error que esta ocurriendo
<Thedemon007> roinux__, funciono ??
<roinux__> no me deja sobreescriibir
<lcn> porq seguro iniciaste nano como user
<lcn> tenes que hacerlo como root o usando sudo
<chepecarlos> Thedemon007,  me manda muchos errors
<chepecarlos> peor entre los ultimos
<chepecarlos> (EE) No driver availeble
<chepecarlos> noscreens faund
<Thedemon007> roinux__,  el comando es sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.lis
<Thedemon007> chepecarlos, mm seguro que no esta cargando el driver has algo sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Thedemon007> cambia la linea driver "xx"
<Thedemon007> por Driver "nv"
<Thedemon007> y haces el sudo service gdm restart
<chepecarlos> el dirver dice vesa
<Thedemon007> mm ese driver aveces no carga con las placas nvidia
<Thedemon007> cambialo por nv a ver
<roinux__> listo
<chepecarlos> Thedemon007, me dice unknown instance
<roinux__> ahora escribo el comando " sudo apt-get update" ???
<Thedemon007> si roinux__
<Thedemon007> ?? cuando te dice eso chepecarlos ??
<chepecarlos> Thedemon007, sudo service gdm restart
<lcn> chepecarlos: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<lcn> proba eso
<lcn> aun tal vez tengas gdm3 no se que version tenes
<Thedemon007> o este aver sudo service gdm stop
<roinux__> me sale algunos actualizandose ...... pero en 34%  me dice "W: Imposible obtener http://archive.linux.duke.edu/ubuntu/dists/intrepid-security/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found  "
<fosco_> roinux__: intrepid? esas distribuciones tan antiguas ya no tienen soporte, y además estás usando repositorios no oficiales
<fosco_> menudo lío tienes ahi metido
<roinux__> pero el disco es original :S le llego a casa a mi hermano
<fosco_> pero eso es viejisimo
<roinux__> :(
<roinux__> =(
<fosco_> bajate una iso más nueva
<Thedemon007> fosco_, mm http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/03/31/%23ubuntu-es.html para que veas el historial a ver si nos ayudas
<Thedemon007> roinux__, puede ser que te aiga faltado una line por cambiar
<Thedemon007> revisa a ver roinux__
<lcn> roinux__: y si no pensas cambiar mucho bajate un lts mejor que tiene mayor soporte si mal no recuerdo
<chepecarlos> Thedemon007, listo ya le di stop
<Thedemon007> el repo http://archive.linux.duke.edu/ubuntu no tiene para tu distro pero este si http://ubuntu.upr.edu.cu/ubuntu/dists/
<Thedemon007> haora start
<Thedemon007> sudo service gdm start
<chepecarlos> Thedemon007, listo
<Thedemon007> que paso salio el escritorio ?? chepecarlos ??
<chepecarlos> gdm start/running, process 2173
<chepecarlos> Thedemon007, no
<chepecarlos> sigo en modo consola
<chepecarlos> reinicio?
<lcn> no hace falta
<roinux__> me tengo que ir xq tengo clase mañana... pero luego conecto y veo algo en internet gracias eh aprendido mucho hoy jajaja
<roinux__> gracias =)
<Thedemon007> mm intenta entonces cambiando el driver a nvidia
<Thedemon007> dale roinux__
<lcn> chepecarlos: y sino proba como te dije, si tocaron algo mal en el xorg.conf crea uno nuevo y listo
<Thedemon007> tambien estan los nouveau pero si instalaste los propetarios es casi seguro que no los tengas o esten en lista negra
<Thedemon007> chepecarlos, te da un error cuando haces el start ?
<chepecarlos> con sudo service gdm star
<chepecarlos> ?
<Thedemon007> si chepecarlos no te sale un error debe dcir algo de x11 o algo asi
<chepecarlos> no
<chepecarlos> encontre el nvida-config
<Thedemon007> y a puedes hacer el comando?
<Thedemon007> nvida-config
<lcn> renombra el fichero xorg.conf antes no te olvides, despues usa nvidia-xconfig si queres
<chepecarlos> lcn, despues
<chepecarlos> me manda un monto de warning
<lcn> que cosa te mando un monton de warning?
<lcn> nvidia-xconfig?
<chepecarlos> si
<lcn> por ej?
<lcn> renombraste como te dije el fichero antes de ejecutar el comando?
<chepecarlos> me mandao 2 paro ya no me los manda
<chepecarlos> lcn, Thedemon007 listo gracias
<chepecarlos> pero que hace el nvidia-xconfig???
<lcn> una cosa nada mas, si tenes instalado nvidia-glx
<lcn> no te olvides de agregar esa seccion en xorg.conf
<lcn> porq creo no la agrega por defecto
<Thedemon007> te genera un archivo xorg automaticamente
<lcn> no me acuerdo en ubuntu si lo hacia
<lcn> chepecarlos: otro modo de crear un xorg.conf es con X -configure
<chepecarlos> y solo sirve para nvida?
<lcn> nvidia-xconfig si
<lcn> para el resto creo usan X -configure
<chepecarlos> existe algo similar para ati o gnerico
<lcn> no se si ati tendra alguna utilidad similar
<lcn> niunca tuve una tarjeta asi
<lcn> igual ahora muchas veces no es necesario el xorg
<lcn> yo aca con mi hp no lo necesito
<lcn> de hecho ni tengo xorg.conf
<Tarrasquero> nos dias
<chepecarlos> lcn, Thedemon007 , gracias y buenas noches
<Thedemon007> ok chepecarlos chaou de nadas y buenas noches
<fosco_> buenas
<Tiffon> nas
<fzeta> res
<Thedemon007> utavo res
<safalis> buenos dias
<[A]KangB> Buenos días
<safalis> estoy teniendo problemas para configurar una VPN PPTP en Ubuntu 10.10
<itali-chan> Hola amigos, necesitaria saber si para ubuntu , tenemos algun programa para poder ripear los episodios de un dvd, por ejemplo si sn 4, poder sacar los 4 separados
<itali-chan> gracias :3
<fosco_> itali-chan, ogmrip
<itali-chan> ok lo voy a probar
<itali-chan> gracias
<Mez> Me disculpo por mi español. Estoy buscando recomendaciones para las empresas de hosting (servidor dedicado) en España.Me disculpo por mi español. Estoy buscando recomendaciones para las empresas de hosting (servidor dedicado) en España.Me disculpo por mi español. Estoy buscando recomendaciones para las empresas de hosting (servidor dedicado) en España.
<fosco_> Mez, este canal es unicamente para soporte de Ubuntu
<Mez> Disculpas, yo había supuesto que era un canal de equipo de loco, al igual que el Reino Unido uno, localizados chat.
<Mez> ¿Podría decirme dónde es mejor pedir para una empresa en España que ofrece servidores dedicados (y compatible con Ubuntu)
<Administrador_> Hola!
<Administrador_>  
 * xoan buenas
<safalis> error "PPPD[3962] LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests" alguien sabe como se puede solucionar?
<safalis> estoy intentando conectar a una VPN PPTP windows 2003
<nycko> Administrador_: ?
<Administrador_> nycko, por el privado
<nycko> Administrador_: por que tema es?
<Administrador_> uno no ubuntero...
<chiche> hola buenas =)
<chiche> alguien sabe usar amule??
<Administrador_> yop
<Administrador_> pero me voy :P
<Administrador_> sry
<erUSUL> chiche: no deberia se muy diferente a usar el emule de windows
<chiche> pasa que no encuentro donde me guarda los archivos
<erUSUL> chiche: seguro que está en las preferencias. mira ahí
<chiche> directories
<erUSUL> chiche: sino busca un archivo que te hallas descargado « find ~ -iname '*partedelnombre*' -print »
<erUSUL> hayas*
<arielsanflo> alguien me ayuda
<arielsanflo> instale kde en mi ubuntu y al reiniciar me sale el escritorio pero la barra de menus no me funciona no aparece
<arielsanflo> como puedo solucionar etse error
<fosco_> chiche, por defecto los guarda en ~/.aMule/Incoming pero en las opciones del programa puedes ponerle la carpeta que quieras
<fosco_> arielsanflo, puedes abrir un terminal o algun sitio donde ejecutar comandos?
<arielsanflo> nop
<arielsanflo> si me aparece el escritorio el fondo
<arielsanflo> pero la barra donde ban las aplicaciones nada
<fosco_> arielsanflo, que sesion es? kde o gnome?
<arielsanflo> la de kde
<arielsanflo> la de gnome funciona normal
<fosco_> desde la sesion de gnome abre un terminal y ejecuta esto: mk ~/.kde ~/.KDE
<fosco_> cierra el terminal, cierra sesion y entra de nuevo en kde
<fosco_> mv ~/.kde ~/.KDE
<arielsanflo> regrese
<arielsanflo> nada
<arielsanflo> estoy en kde
<arielsanflo> pero no funciona el escritorio
<arielsanflo> me sale todo pero no me aparece la barra de menus
<fosco_> sale todo? pues la barra de menus es un plasmoide más
<fosco_> simplemente añadelo
<arielsanflo> listo
<arielsanflo> gracias fosco
<arielsanflo> como siempre de gran ayuda
<yarinse> hola, quiero extraer una peli pero ta encriptada, no va ni con acid rip, dvd rip ni otro, tampoco haciendo una imagen... alguna ayuda? debo actualizar algo?
<nasser> hola, no escucho audio en ubuntu 10.10
<nasser> Instale el pulseaudio y tengo los niveles al maximo pero de todas maneras no se escucha nada
<chiche> fosco_  no encuentro el directorio "/.aMule/Incoming"
<debsan> chiche, /home/chiche/.aMule/Incoming
<chiche> no me aparece
<fosco_> chiche, abre un terminal
<fosco_> escribe cd .aMule
<fosco_> luego cd Incoming
<chiche> "bash: cd: .amule: No such file or directory"
<fosco_> amule no
<fosco_> .aMule
<fosco_> la M mayúscula
<chiche> bien
<yarinse> hola, quiero extraer una peli pero ta encriptada, no va ni con acid rip, dvd rip ni otro, tampoco haciendo una imagen... alguna ayuda? debo actualizar algo?
<nasser> hola, hay alguien?
<Joan> nasser: !ask
<Joan> nasser: Lanza la pregunta sin miedos.
<nasser> Hola, no puedo escuchar ningun tipo de audio. He aquí cierta información sobre mi PC relativa a las cuestiones de sonido por si os resulta de ayuda para ofrecerme soluciones: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=cc650cfe605c44c6ec1e07f252d4e91782b47def
<nasser> guampa1: Hola, no puedo escuchar ningun tipo de audio. He aquí cierta información sobre mi PC relativa a las cuestiones de sonido por si os resulta de ayuda para ofrecerme soluciones: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=cc650cfe605c44c6ec1e07f252d4e91782b47def
<jandriu_> wenas
<jandriu_> acabo de instalar el x chat y tenia una duda
<iqpi> hola jandriu_ si te puedo echar una mano...
<jandriu_> iqpi hola no te habia leido esta mirando en la web
<jandriu_> pues es una tonteria
<iqpi> tú dirás jandriu_ =)
<jandriu_> queria saber si con el xchat instalado se me debería de abrir al pulsar en un vinculo a una direccion de chat
<jandriu_> kiero decir al pulsar un vinculo en el firefox por ejem: irc://irc.freenode.net/#ubuntu-es-offtopic
<iqpi> jandriu_: eso tendrás mas bien que configurarlo en firefox seleccionando las aplicaciones asignadas para cada tipo de "stream"
<jandriu_> ok voy a probar es ke al darle me da la opcion de elegir programa
<iqpi> no tiene alguna casilla de "recordar esta seleccion"
<iqpi> ?
<jandriu_> el problema es ke no se donde esta el ejecutable ke no se como hacer para seleccionar xchat estoy en la carpeta oculta de xchat ke hay en mi carpeta personal
<iqpi> ahí no va a estar, los ejecutables los tienes todos en
<iqpi> /usr/bin
<jandriu_> ok voy a mirar
<jandriu_> ok creo ke ya va muchas gracias es ke llevo poco tiempo en ubuntu y no me he acostumbrado del todo
<jandriu_> antes usaba windows
<JRamirez> Alguien me podria dar una explicacion logica.. de por que esta web... trend.eeff.com no me entra en linux. y en windows si? teniendo el mismo router como salida?
<jandriu_> pues JRamirez a mi tampoco me entra
<jandriu_> iqpi ahora el problema es ke habre el xchat pero no entra en el canal se keda en el servidor
<iqpi> jandriu_: tendrás que configurar las opciones de xchat para que se conecte por defecto
<iqpi> a donde quieras
<iqpi> si es eso lo que quieres que haga
<jandriu_> no la cuestion es ke por ejem al pulsar sobre: irc://irc.freenode.net/#ubuntu-es
<jandriu_> no entra en ubuntu-es se keda en freenode
<jandriu_> solo era por saber si habia manera de ke entrase en el canal
<iqpi> pues ya no te sabría decir, podría intentarse con un script, pero sería quizás complicarse demasiado.
<jandriu_> ok de todas formas asi ya me arreglo por cierto me aconsejas tu algun cliente irc mejor si es ke lo hay?
<noseasasi> Buenasss
<muscat> jandriu_: si usas xchat, vas a lista de canales y seteas que quieres que al inicio se conecte con #ubuntu-es
<jandriu_> ok gracias muscat
<guampa> JRamirez: yo puedo verlo el sitio ese
<Critical_ErRoR> Hola. Cada 3 o 5 minutos se pone la pantalla negra y queda el monitor apagado durante 2 o 3 segundos. tiene arreglo?
<muscat> Critical_ErRoR: debe ser por el protector de pantalla, prueba desactivarlo
<Critical_ErRoR> muscat: pero tambien pasa mientras uso la compu, puede ser eso?
<muscat> Critical_ErRoR: entonces huele mas bien a un problema de hardware, tal vez algo sencillo como la conexión con el monitor algo floja
<Critical_ErRoR> el monitor queda titilando como si apagara la compu
<Critical_ErRoR> muscat: me falto revisar esa conexion, gracias
<josecreador> prueba a instalar otras vez los controladores y ajustar bien la resolucion
<Critical_ErRoR> Gracias!
<josecreador> alguien sabe por que mi raton se queda bloqueado al encender el pc
<josecreador> es usb NGS
<JRamirez> guampa, en que pais estas? y que proveedor?
<Sapote> josecreador: a mi me pasa cada vez que se corta la energia electrica, el teclado usb tengo que desconectarlo y volverlo a conectar
<josecreador> me pasa lo mismo, sabes si hay alguna solucion o tenemos que continuar desenchufando y volivinedo a conectar hasta el fin de los tiempos
<Sapote> en mi caso nunca apago el pc, por eso solo me pasa durante cortes prolongados de energia
<guampa> proba reiniciando udev, a lo mejor eso te levante de nuevo el mouse
<guampa> 2sudo restart udev"
<guampa> corrijo: "sudo restart udev"
<nasser>  Hola, no puedo escuchar ningun tipo de audio. He aquí cierta información sobre mi PC relativa a las cuestiones de sonido por si os resulta de ayuda para ofrecerme soluciones: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=cc650cfe605c44c6ec1e07f252d4e91782b47def
<nasser> hola?
<SadlyMistaken> disculpen, no consigo ver una web con flash, y ya tengo instalado el plugin flash... no sé que puede pasar..
<SadlyMistaken> me puede ayudar alguien porfi
<nasser> SadlyMistaken: abre un terminal y escribe sudo apt-get update
<erAbuelo> buenas tardes
<TrueNhero> como hago para usar el swap y la ram 50-50
 * guampa trata de comprender lo que dijo TrueNhero
<TrueNhero> guampa: es que con swapinnes cambie a 20 el uso de swap pero estoy como arrepentido
<guampa> aca tengo swapinnes en 80%, con 4g de ram... gnome+compiz+pidgin+awn+opera+firefox con 100 plugins+prism+audacious+apt-get upgrade
<guampa> aun asi me esta usando 1.5 gigas
<guampa> cero de swap
<guampa> ah y tengo postfix+squid+bind tambien corriendo
<giorey87> que programa es el mas parecido a el itune para mi ipod touch
<giorey87> trate
<TrueNhero> giorey87: creo que gtkpod
<giorey87> pero no he podido sincronizarlo
<giorey87> tengo el ubuntu 10.4
<giorey87> y mi ipod touch es el de nueva generacion
<novatin> muy buenas tardes
<novatin> q tuli?
<novatin> una consulta
<novatin> existe alguna forma de ver lso grupos  y usuarios en el controlador de dominio en forma grafica?
<novatin> ubuntu-server 8.04 lts
<novatin> existe alguna forma de ver lso grupos y usuarios en el controlador de dominio en forma grafica?
<giorey87> se puede aumentar la señal de mi wifi en mi laptop asi como con windows
<giorey87> ...????
<TrueNhero> novatin: que es controlador de dominios?
<TrueNhero> novatin: acerca del wifi, sabes en cuanto tienes la señal justo ahora?
<guampa> novatin: usa algun cliente ldap grafico o web
<novatin> el control de permisos de usuario de red ips , etc?
<TrueNhero> con click derecho y propiedades luego en permisos no? novatin
<giorey87> TrueNhero : no lo se como lo puedo revisar
<novatin> estemm no por q es para una escuela
<novatin> y esta todo conf en el controlador de dominiop
<novatin> y me e cansado de estar agregando usuario por comando y sacando permisos
<novatin> xD
<TrueNhero> alguien sabe como asocio un programa de wine a una extension? file:///home/truenhero/.wine/dosdevices/c:/Archivos de programa/7-Zip/7zFM.exe kiero que este ejecute los .7z
<novatin> a parte para hacercelo mas facil tambien a los chicos q le gusta esto
<JRamirez> cousteau, oye estas por estos lados?
<cousteau> sip
<giorey87> como aumentar la señal de mi wifi
<JRamirez> cousteau, la verdad aun no me queda claro pro que el HP windows si navega en eeff.com y yo con linux NO.. que rabia.. estoy barado...
<cousteau> TrueNhero, y si usas directamente p7zip y el file roller?
<TrueNhero> cousteau: no me parecen buenos para navegar los archivos,
<cousteau> JRamirez, no irá bien la página o algo
<JRamirez> cousteau, si, si. esta con problemas. es correcto... PERO.. por que windows la muestra super bien.. y en linux no?
<JRamirez> es la pregunta del millon. que hay que cambiarle a linux. para que trabaje bien¿?
<cousteau> ni idea, prueba a cambiarle el timeout
<JRamirez> mmm ya lo subi x4.. a lo que tenia. y nada.
<JRamirez> xD
<cousteau> JRamirez, hay emuladores de pantalla azul si es lo que buscas
<JRamirez> cousteau, jajjaja este man por dios..
<JRamirez> cousteau, que lo que tengo aca es un problema serio..
<cousteau> "La conexión al servidor fue reiniciada mientras la página se cargaba." -> a mí no me dice nada de tiempo de espera
<JRamirez> cousteau, a mi tambien igual... pero si eso mismo lo hacemos desde windows... la muestra..
<JRamirez> entiendes.
<cousteau> en w3m tampoco la muestra
<cousteau> no será que cuando estabas usando windows aún funcionaba?
<JRamirez> no no estoy en paralelo en una red con 90 equipos.
<JRamirez> entre las cuales uso un router pa la internet.. y puse 1 equipo en windows y tengo otros en linux directos al router..
<JRamirez> y linux no da.. y windows hay va... esto lo veo grave.
<JRamirez> xD
<novatin> no
<novatin> si anda el windows es por q evidentemente algo esta fallando
<novatin> xD
<novatin> tira la ventana por la windows y ponele el linux
<gustavo> tengo un problema había instalado debian y luego windows en mi equipo (el cual tenía ubuntu solo antes) y el disco donde estaba debian y windows lo saco y se cayo, se murió ahora al parecer inicia  grub2 y da un error.
<TrueNhero> se dice lo saque y se cayo
<cousteau> JRamirez, en W3M, después de 7 años, me ha cargado (creo) la página, pero sólo veo el título
<cousteau> y está en chino
<mimecar> gustavo: tendrás que actualizar la configuración de gurb
<mimecar> grub
<gustavo> como hago eso ?
<JRamirez> cousteau, jajajjaja
<JRamirez> si si es que es lo raro.. no crees? es decir.. por que en windows la carga de una? no demora casi nada?
<JRamirez> no crees que es extraño? algo raro debe haber.
<JRamirez> no se
<aukkan> para que sirve la carpeta "publico" en la carpeta personal?
<cousteau> http://paste.ubuntu.com/587907/
<JRamirez> y el problema es que necesito tener conectividad unica y exclusivamente por linux.... xD
<JRamirez> cousteau, QUE Opinas..?
<JRamirez> aparte: pues ya les mande correo al hosting de esa web.. y al admin y webmaster.. pero grave.
<JRamirez> sera esperar.
<cousteau> que pruebes _bajando_ el timeout en vez de subirlo, y a ver si tiene algo de "reintentar"
<cousteau> quiero decir, el internet explorer no es "mágico" (ni mucho menos), si el servidor no va la pág no carga y punto
<cousteau> a lo mejor cambiando las DNS...
<JRamirez> cousteau, pues timeout. como tal no vi.. en firefox.. una pregunta... EL Mtu?  tendra algo que ver..
<guampa> JRamirez: pero porque te tomas semejante trabajo por un sitio de modas chino? ni que fuera la wikipedia lo que tenes dificultad
<JRamirez> es decirl. mtu. por widows puede ser diferente..
<guampa> mas alla de eso aca carga bien eh, y no es windows
<cousteau> ...sitio de modas chino? esto me suena
<guampa> dan alguna promo? hay algun viajecete a china? :D
<JRamirez> guampa, hombre asi es la vida. pa que veas... todo el dia y noche tengo que estar conectado a esa web.
<guampa> ah es x trabajo?
<JRamirez> viajecete?
<JRamirez> guampa, si señor. xD
<JRamirez> no estuviera perdiendo el tiempo, pidiendo ayuda.. jejeje
<JRamirez> cousteau, mira.. despues de tirar el comando wget.. mira..  4% [===>                                                                                                              ] 2.272       18,2B/s  eta 54m 49s
<JRamirez>  4% [===>   ] 2.272       18,2B/s  eta 54m 49s
<cousteau> ya ves, a mí no me va ni eso
<mimecar> JRamirez: esa conexión está mal
<JRamirez> cousteau, es ridiculo... ya me caen gordos los chinos. jajjaa
<JRamirez> mimecar, cierto que si?
<guampa> es bien posible que este relacionado con algun filtro alla
<guampa> cuando le tire un traceroute me comi una demora de 20s al entrar al borde chino desde LA
<JRamirez> el sitio de ellos esta aca.. http://hostlogr.com/contact
<JRamirez> Bueno el hambre me mata.. ahora seguimos con el tema..
<cousteau> http://proxy.org/cgi_proxies.shtml <- mira, desde aquí va guay
<JRamirez> aun que ya murio. habra que esperar haber que dicen los muy!!!
<cousteau> a menos que necesites conexión segura o algo
<JRamirez> necesitaria un tunel o algo.
<cousteau> ...me sigue saliendo una pág de moda que además me suena haber visto... ¿has tenido problemas parecidos hace tiempo (un año o así) y los has preguntado por aquí? me suena
<JRamirez> por que necesito interactuar con la web.... con w3m, lynx, wget, y otros mas..
<JRamirez> cousteau, jajjaa
<cousteau> con un proxy
<JRamirez> cousteau, si inicialmente pedi ayuda para hacer unos scripts.. eso hace ratos.. ya ha cambiado la cosa.. pero si.. creo que hasta tu pudiste ayudarme en varias cosas. xD
<JRamirez> ME VOY.. A ALMORZAR..
<JRamirez> AL rato vengo..
<bcessa> hola a todos, alguien aqui con experiencia usando dialog? es posible mostrar la salida de un comando conforme se va generando dentro de una "ventana"?
<{qp}> bcessa: pues no lo conocía, he mirado el man, y me va a venir genial, ahora me estaba apañando con zenity.
<bcessa> {qp} si, es super practico :P solo necesito resolver 2 problemas y listo
<{qp}> quizás el problema que tienes sea el mismo que tengo yo, pasar el progreso de algo como ffmpeg ... yo por el momento no lo he conseguido.
<bcessa> si, algo asi, basicamente necesito 2 cosas, una es ejecutar un comando X y mostrar su output dentro de la ventana y la otra conseguir que algun comando envie periodicamente su avanza al stdout para poder crear una "barra de progreso" utilizando la opcion --gauge de dialog
<cousteau> `dialog` tiene la opción --tailbox
<adriel> hola a todos
<cousteau> hipótesis:   comando | dialog --tailbox
<cousteau> (no tengo dialog instalado, pero tengo el manual, no sé por qué)
<cousteau> o también   comando | zenity --text-info
<adriel> chicos descargue una programa que llama bulmages que es una aplicacion de contabilidad y facturacion, nesecito crear un directorio con dicha aplicacion, tambien si alguien me puede ayudar con su instalacion se lo agradeseria mucho
<cousteau> bcessa, hacer un "fork" de una salida? no sé si se puede fácilmente... pero puedes usar tee, guardarlo en un fifo, abrir ese fifo con otro programa y escribir ahí
<{qp}> cousteau: eso mismo había pensado yo, pero no se como hacerlo xD
<{qp}> !fifo
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'fifo'.
<bcessa> de hecho haciendo algo como: dialog --title "UPDATE" --clear --msgbox "`sudo apt-get update`" 20 80 funciona
<bcessa> el detalle es que la ventana muestra toda la salida completa al final, lo que necesito es irla mostrando conforme se vaya generando, algo asi como "autoscroll" ja
<cousteau> sudo apt-get update | zenity --text-info
<cousteau> con dialog puede que tenga que ver con la opción --tailbox, pero no lo tengo así que no puedo probar
<cousteau> comando () { for i in {1..10}; do sleep 1; echo "$i"; done; };   comando | zenity --text-info
<erAbuelo> re
<nestor> Saludos, necesito ayuda
<nanovany> camaradas buen dia
<nanovany> ayuda!!
<nanovany> al agregar lanzadores en la barra me sale este mensaje!!
<nanovany> El panel ha encontrado un problema mientras cargaba «OAFIID:GNOME_WindowListApplet».
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu tienes?
<nanovany> la 10.10
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<nanovany> sii
<nanovany> lo que pasa
<nanovany> k ayer borre el panel de abajo
<nanovany> y ahorita ps lo vlvi a restaurar
<nanovany> y le añadi botons
<mimecar> ¿como has hecho eso?
<nanovany> y me salio eeso al prenderla de nuevo
<adriel> me puede alguien decir como hago un directorio
<mimecar> adriel: mkdir directorio
<erAbuelo> eso xD
<adriel> como arrastro una aplicacion para que este contenida en ese directorio
<fzeta> re
<mimecar> desde consola no puedes
<mimecar> abre la carpeta con el navegador de archivos
<adriel> como acceso al dir desde la consola
<mimecar> cd directorio
<mimecar> pero NO podrás arrastrar nada
<adriel> conoces una aplicacion que se llama bulmages
<mimecar> de oirla si
<adriel> lo que pasa es que no se como instalarla
<mimecar> ¿no está en los repositorios?
<adriel> ya descargue la aplicacion
<adriel> no
<mimecar> en la web del programa tienes las instrucciones
<mimecar> http://www.iglues.org/wiki_developers/doku.php
<adriel> dejame chekar
<nestor> hey necesito ayuda
<Lancro> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<nestor> es el driver de una webcam Rihco r5u870 con kernel 2.6.35-28 generic
<nestor> de las que vienen en las vaio
<adriel> mimecar, tiene toda la guia pero es el programa ya instalado
<mimecar> si has descargado un .deb con hacer doble click será suficiente
<mimecar> ¿el .deb es de la web oficial?
<nestor> Hey alguien que me ayude con el driver de mi webcam
<mimecar> pon la documentación que estas siguiendo
<nestor> es conmigo mimecar?
<mimecar> si
<nestor> pues momentaneamente solo busco
<nestor> el detalle es que ya encontre el driver y lo trate de instalar
<nestor> pero resulta que el driver no venia para mi kernel y lo busco y no lo encuentro
<nestor> puedo usar el del kernel anterior? porque momentaneamente me da error al ejecutar make
<mimecar> mientras instales el código del kernel..
<nestor> y eso como lo hago?
<nestor> no me causaria problemas en los demas programas?
<mimecar> si compilas los drivers 3D es posible
<nestor> mmm como asi? perdon pero se me dificulta mucho esto de linux
<nestor> agradezco la ayuda expliqueme
<mimecar> en tu kernel actual te da error?
<TrueNhero> a alguien le funciona la impresora wireless?
<nestor> si,
<mimecar> TrueNhero: tienes que instalar primero los drivers conectandola
<mimecar> nestor: pon el enlace del driver
<TrueNhero> mimecar: tengo la lexmark x4550
<nestor> lo que sucede es que la webcam ya viene en la laptop
<nestor> El enlace es http://www.palmix.org/downloads.html la cuarta de abajo para arriba es el que intente
<mimecar> esa web no es oficial
<nestor> entonces donde  la encuentro?
<mimecar> la webcam tendrá algún fabricante
<nestor> Esto fue lo que hice y me da error en make && make install https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-cl/2009-November/005540.html
<mimecar> pon el error en pastebin
<TrueNhero> que es el archivo ppd ese que piden para las impresoras?
<mimecar> una especie de driver
<nestor> http://pastebin.com/93AwNvVg
<mimecar> nestor: has hecho el ./confgure ?
<mimecar> o no lo necesita
<nestor> Pues segun el tuto que les pase no
<nestor> pero tu dime como hago y pruebo
<mimecar> ok, busca la web oficial del driver
<mimecar> puede ser una versión antigua
<nestor> los drivers ahi solo hay para windows y mac
<mimecar> busca el driver para el chipset r5u870
<Thekernel> buenas señores
<nestor> Adonde?
<slawek> pppp
<mimecar> en google
<nestor> buscando...
<nanovany> perdon s me fue el internet xD
<nanovany> aja les decia
<nanovany> no puedo añadir
<nanovany> ciertos lanzadores
<nanovany> en mi barra
<nanovany> de abajo
<nanovany> :S
<lsannin> Hola amigos
<lsannin> una pregunta
<lsannin> que ide me aconsejan para empezar con python en Ubuntu?
<lcn> lsannin: un lindo editor de texto :D
<lcn> lsannin: geany es bien simple, para empezar no necesitas usar un ide
<cousteau> lsannin, en principio con cualquiera te vale... puedes usar la consola de python para irte familiarizando con las expresiones, y algo como Geany para funciones y cosas más largas que no apetezca escribir en línea de comandos cada vez
<mimecar> nestor: lee esto http://www.nosinmiubuntu.com/2010/10/webcam-r5u870-en-ubuntu-1010-maverick.html
<lsannin> via algo de de un plugin en eclipse?
<lcn> lsannin: te conviene primero entender un poco la sintaxis del leng y luego si quers entender un ide
<lcn> lsannin: si no sabes el leng y encima le sumas el no saber usar un ide, te va a ser mucho mas dificil creo
<lsannin> ok
<lsannin> entonce comienzo desde abajo
<lsannin> gracias por el consejo
<lcn> lsannin: es lo mejor
<nestor> Probando mimecar te cuento como me fue
<nanovany> olaaA?
<nanovany> no pudo agregar
<nanovany> lanzadores
<nanovany> a mi barra de abajo
<nanovany> :S
<adriel> alguien conose un sistema de facturacion y de contabilidad que sea menos complicado k la instalacion de bulmages
<nestor> mimecar: YEAHHHH al fin bro me he rebuscado desde ayer y hasta ahora gracias a tu ayuda pude lograrlo gracias man
<mimecar> nanovany: ¿como has restaurado la barra?
<mimecar> nestor: con buscar información del chipset te habría salido
<nestor> por cierto donde puedo encontrar soporte para todas las consultas que tengo, asi de facil como lo hiciste vos?
<nanovany> dandole click derecho en la d arriba
<nestor> pero me hablaste de paginas oficiales
<nanovany> y panel nuevo
<mimecar> nestor: usa la información que te da el sistema
<xangua> adriel: sistema contable de doble entrada solo conozo gnucash
<xangua> nanovany: habla claro y en una sola línea, la verdad no se te entiende lo que tratas de decir
<xangua> o simplemente restaura la configuración del panel por defecto
<xangua> !panels
<kubot> Si quieres reiniciar los paneles de gnome a como estaban despues de instalar. Haz esto « gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/panel && pkill gnome-panel ».
<adriel> esta en los repositorios
<nestor> Bueno Muchisimas gracias mimecar nos vemos luego que ya es hora de almorzar bendiciones a todos
<xangua> adriel: si
<nanovany> le di click en la barra superior, y pulse la opcion: panel nuevo, y me aparecio el de abjo, dspus le fui agregando el cambiador de escritorio, para ver las ventanas abiertas
<adriel> gracias
<nanovany> y al reinciar, se borro todo lo del panel, y al agregar de nuevo los botones me sale esto: El panel ha encontrado un problema mientras cargaba «OAFIID:GNOME_WorkspaceSwitcherApplet».
<mimecar> nanovany: ¿has buscado ese error?
<ElWuilMeR> Buen día, creo que no se puede pero igual pregunto. ¿Se puede utilizar una lista de aplicaciones instaladas, excluyendo las que estan por defaut.???
<ElWuilMeR> Ejem: dpkg --get-selections IF DROP=DEFAUTXD> app
<mimecar> si desinstalas las aplicaciones por defecto si
<ElWuilMeR> mimecar, detallame un poco el proceso
<ElWuilMeR> Aqui veo una lista de forma de uso:
<ElWuilMeR> http://www.alcancelibre.org/staticpages/index.php/como-dpkg
<mimecar> no entiendo lo que quieres hacer
<ElWuilMeR> mas no sale lo que realmente deseo hacer
<ElWuilMeR> mimecar, una lista de aplicaciones instalas pero solo instaladas por mi
<ElWuilMeR> excluyendo las que viene con el S.O
<mimecar> desinstala las aplicaciones que no quieres e instala las que te interesa
<ElWuilMeR> mimecar, no me comprendes. Haber detallo: Si escribo: dpkg --get-selections > app me genera un archivo de texto plano con las aplicaciones instaladas llamado app
<cousteau> ElWuilMeR, me parece que las que están por defecto lo están por el paquete "ubuntu-desktop", y (creo que) están marcadas como "instaladas automáticamente"
<ElWuilMeR> quiero un listado de igual manera pero solo de las aplicaciones que yo he instalado
<mimecar> no creo que sea tan fácil
<mimecar> de la lista se saldría el núcleo de gnome
<lcn> ElWuilMeR: para tener un sistema minimo tal vez deberias bajar la iso de server de ubuntu, creo que con esa podes hacer un install minimo
<lcn> ElWuilMeR: luego instalas vos lo que queres
<cousteau> no, para tener un sistema mínimo hay que tener ubuntu minimal
<lcn> cousteau: fue un ej, no se bien que version de ubuntu permite eso
<ElWuilMeR> hhhuumm bueeeh gracias a mimecar, lcn, cousteau de igual manera ^^ como mencione no creo se puede jejejee
<lcn> cousteau: alguna que solo instale el sistema base debe haber
<mimecar> ElWuilMeR: saca los paquetes de ubuntu-desktop
<mimecar> y restale la lista que sacas ahora
<cousteau> con aptitude (y supongo que apt-get) te dice en qué estado están los paquetes, y si han sido instalados auto o manualmente
<mimecar> te sacará lo snuevos
<erAbuelo> ElWuilMeR: sudo aptitude search "~i ! ~M"
<ElWuilMeR> no quiero instalar ni desinstalar, quiero solo saber que aplicaciones he instalado en un listado sin tener que anotarlos manualmente
<cousteau> mimecar, negativo, ¿y las dependencias secundarias?
<mimecar> ya se instalarán por dependencias de las aplicaciones principales
<ElWuilMeR> erAbuelo, Ese comando si se acerco bastante a lo que deseaba ^^
<ElWuilMeR> Gracias a todos, con sudo aptitude search "~i ! ~M" me quedo :D
<ElWuilMeR> buscare info sobre ello
<cousteau> erAbuelo, "sudo aptitude search"?
<cousteau> sudo para buscar? ...bueno, whatever
<cousteau> ah, a mí con eso me salen también paquetes autoinstalados
<erAbuelo> cousteau: es la costumbre, yo no uso sudo, asi que cuando ayudo en ubuntu lo añado a todo xDD
<cousteau> si erAbuelo fuese Clark Kent seguro que iría vestido de Supermán al trabajo
<erAbuelo> como clark kent xD
<mimecar> mientras no sea como Bob esponja...
<luisen> hola
<luisen> este canal es de ayuda??
<fosco_> si luisen, pregunta sin rodeos
<Elena44> Hola
<bollullera> estoy pensando en actualizar mi Ubuntu a Natty, en versión beta 1. pero no estoy muy segura, o quedarme de momento con Maverick. ¿qué me recomendáis?
<guampa> depende si estas dispuesta a algun problema o no
<bollullera> sí, ya una vez hice eso. creo que fue cuando estaba a punto de salir la Lucid Lynx. la verdad no me dio muchos problemas, pero bueno...
<fosco_> bollullera: quedate en maverick a menos que sea un desarrollador o estés interesado en ser betatester
<guampa> despues de 8 versiones de ubuntu, yo espero como minimo a la primer revision de una nueva version, pero eso es porque no tengo otro OS aca, tiene que andar bien
<bollullera> hombre, la verdad es que tampoco es que tenga especial interes en betatestear, pero por otro lado quiero probar las novedades de natty en gnome y en unity. aunque unity no me gusta tanto como gnome.
<fosco_> puedes probarlo en modo liveCD
<guampa> podes probarlo como OS secundario, en otra particion o en un pendrive o virtualizado
<bollullera> fosco_ , guampa: sí, eso sí
<bollullera> en livecD
<itali-chan> hola amigos, necesito ayuda, me gustaria saber como puedo extraer subs de un mkb, he seguido unos tutoriales pero no logre hacerlo
<itali-chan> :/
<itali-chan> ninguna idea?o.o
<omikron4> bollullera: teniendo unity tambien tienes los dos... solo lo tienes que indicar al inicio de sesion
<omikron4> bollullera: yo hice un usb live y cree un usuario que era yo... lo tienes que grabar con x megas de persistencia y puedes configurarlo como quieras y ademas permanece en la siguiente sesion
<bollullera> omikron4: ahhh. ok
<omikron4> y en las sesiones te da la opcion de iniciarla como usb live sesion o como el usuario que tu hayas creado
<omikron4> es como si instalaras en un usb
<bollullera> omikron4: ahá. ok, lo tendré en cuenta.
<bollullera> yo es que eso, estaba dudosa más que nada porque no sé si bajámelo en livecd/usb o actualizarme directamente.
<bollullera> por experimentar un poco xD
<omikron4> esta muy bien... aun da algunos fallos, pero esta bien... lo que pasa es que aun no va unity con los efectos de escritorio que en el maverick yo logre poner... ahora o efectos o unity pero puedes arrancar como ubuntu desktop o con la vista clasica bollullera
<omikron4> itali-chan: explica algo porque yo no se que es ni subs ni mkb
<bollullera> omikron4: vale
<bollullera> ^_^
<bollullera> omikron4: muchas gracias por la info
<omikron4> de nada bollullera
<itali-chan> mkv omikorn 4
<itali-chan> perdon por el error DX
<itali-chan> quiero extraer los subtitulos de un video formato mkv
<omikron4> sigo sin entender mkv es un archivo de video?
<itali-chan> claro es un contenedor
<itali-chan> =w=
<itali-chan> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matroska
<cossier> itali-chan, no hay algun archivo con extension .srt o .ssa ?
<itali-chan> esta dentro del video, pero en formato srt, no estan pegados al video
<cossier> itali-chan, si los subtitulos forman parte del video me temo que no los sacaras!!
<itali-chan> que no estan pegados, no son hardsubtitulos
<itali-chan> son soft subtitulos, en formato ass que puedes extraer, en winbugs habia el mkxectract, en linux tambien pero como no tiene modo grafico
<itali-chan> no se usarlo Dx
<itali-chan> *mkvextract
<cossier> tengo Ubuntu 10.10 y el mkvextract lo tengo instalado y ni me habia enterado !!! xDDD
<itali-chan> xD
<itali-chan> no se como funciona xd
<cossier> itali-chan, mkvtoolnix-gui creo que es ese
<itali-chan> si es ese cossier
<itali-chan> el mkvextract forma parte de ese programa..
<omikron4> Para extraer hay que utilizar mkvextract que es parte del paqute  mkvtoolnix o sea para tener mkvextract hay que instalar mkvtoolnix.
<omikron4> Y al grano: mkvextract tracks "a movie.mkv" 2:audio.ogg -c ISO8859-1 3:subs.srt
<itali-chan> mhhh a ver ...
<omikron4> donde a movie.mkv - nombre del fichero de vídeo; 2:audio.ogg - 2 es el  numero de pista que se va a extraer (en tu caso será ID 2, type: audio) y  audio.ogg será el archivo con audio extraído; 3 es el número de pista  de subtítulos (en tu caso será ID 3, type: subtitles), opción -c indica  que los hay que convertir en codificación indicada, sin esto la  codificación será UTF-8, y subs.srt será el nombre de archivo con  subtítulos e
<omikron4> mkvextract hay solo en CLI o sea no tiene la interfaz gráfica, y todo esto se puede obtener mediante
<omikron4> mkvextract --help
<itali-chan> mhhh a ver si logro hacerlo
<itali-chan> naaa me he v uelto loco xd
<itali-chan> no lo logre Dx
<aker> hola a todos, tengo un problema y me acaba de suceder. Resulta que me ha desaparecido el iconito de lista de redes, y en la barra inferior no salen las ventanas que vot abriendo, alguien puede saber que me ha pasado?
<amaga> Buenas tardes, Estoy en Guatemala, tratando de conectar en ubuntu 10.10 con modem zte 626 de movistar, alguien puede ayudarme? gracias
<omikron4> aker: lo que te podemos decir es como recuperarlo
<aker> ok
<aker> y como lo hago?
<omikron4> pon el raton en cualquier sitio vacio de panel y  pulsa el boton derecho añadir al panel
<aker> ok
<omikron4> elige area de notificacion si solo te desaparecio el icono de redes
<omikron4> si lo perdiste todo...
<omikron4> miniaplicacion de indicadorees de sesion
<aker> ok
<aker> pero lo de las ventanas en la parte inferior
<aker> sigo sin verlas
<omikron4> y si perdiste abajo..
<omikron4> pon el puntero del raton sobe el panel y boton derecho... añadir al panell... lista de ventanas
<omikron4> pero esta vez en el panel de abajo claro esta
<aker> ok
<aker> arreglado
<aker> buff q simple
<aker> muchas gracias
<omikron4> de nada aker
<tin_nqn> hola ubunteros y ubunteras
<tin_nqn> pregunta: tengo un comando que lee el input de un archivo con el parámetro "-i FILE" y otro comando cuya salida por stdout seria la entrada util para el primero (el contenido de FILE).
<tin_nqn> hay una manera de hacer una redicción sin escribir un archivo temporal?
<fzeta> ta'luego lucaaasss
<Tarrasquero> tin_nqn: no se si con null
<Tarrasquero> /dev/null creo que es
<tin_nqn> Tarrasquero: como sería? eso no es el agujero donde va a parrar lo que no sirve?
<Tarrasquero> exacto
<Tarrasquero> pero te dara la salida
<Tarrasquero> si lo haces bien
<tin_nqn> ahora tengo asi: $ mi_script > file.txt ; tucan -c -i file.txt
<Tarrasquero> yo nunca lo hice asi que...
<tin_nqn> quiero evitar escribir ese archivo file.txt
<Tarrasquero> cambia file por /dev/null
<Tarrasquero> partimos de que no lo hice nunca
<tin_nqn> Tarrasquero: creo que no es por ese lado, amigo
<tin_nqn>  /dev/null es un nodo de descarte
<Tarrasquero> tin_nqn: es para pasar links a tucan?
<tin_nqn> Tarrasquero: sip
<Tarrasquero> ammm se ve interesante
<noseasasi> hasta otra gente...
<Tarrasquero> npi
<omikron4> si le pones >file.txt lo escribiras ahi aunque no quieras.. si no quieres escribirlo lo diriges a >/dev/null tin_nqn
<fede> buenas
<fede> alguien ha intentado compilar gnome-shell?
<tin_nqn> omikron4: lo que quiero es no escribir a disco
<tin_nqn> que directamente el stdout del primero sea el input del segundo
<Tarrasquero> tin_nqn: de eso se trata null
<omikron4> fede: debes hacer tal cual te viene en la pagina gnome.. yo lo hice, aunque ya no me acuerdo
<fede> he lograo compilarlo, pero me sale un error cuando trato de correrlo
<fede> http://pastebin.com/J3wPaA8T
<fede> ese
<tin_nqn> Tarrasquero: si haces $ echo "algo" > /dev/null  y luego cat /dev/null  no tiene nada
<tin_nqn> o sea, que no hay forma de "leer" contenido que antes redirigiste ahi
<tin_nqn> lo elimina
<omikron4> pero si diriges con > lo estas escribiendo a donde lo envias.. cosa que si lo envias a dev/null pues va al agujero negro y si no le diste ninguna otras salida.. pues ya esta
<fede> creo que me faltan dependencias, pero no sé lo suficiente como para resolverlo yo solito :(
<Tarrasquero> ya
<omikron4> pero que sistema tienes fede?
<fede> por cierto, quiero comentar que en el canal en inglés hay unos cuantos idiotas riéndose de los que, como yo, estamos tratando de aprender
<Tarrasquero> tin_nqn: ?
<fede> me da mucha rabia esa actitud
<fede> estoy usando ubuntu 10.10
<tin_nqn> Tarrasquero: si?
<Tarrasquero> entre script y y null tucan reciviendo
<omikron4> y no te instala tal cual dice la pagina de gnome?
<fede> la instalación no me da error, pero al intentar correrlo me sale eso
<tin_nqn> Tarrasquero: mira http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki//dev/null
<omikron4> intenta esto... fede  sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<omikron4> y reinicias
<Tarrasquero> tin_nqn: entiendo lo que es null
<fede> ah, si, debería haber dicho que lo que estoy tratando de instalar es la última versión
<fede> la que está en los repositorios es mucho más vieja
<Tarrasquero> sirbe para generar archivos de cierto tamaño pero vacios
<Tarrasquero> y todo lo que coje lo quema
<Tarrasquero> asta hay bien
<fede> esa ya la tengo instalada, pero no corre muy bien
<omikron4> fede pues esta.. aunque tendras que instalar primero aptitude sudo apt-get install aptitude..
<omikron4>  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ricotz/testing$ sudo aptitude update$ sudo aptitude install gnome-shell
<fede> gracias omikron4, lo voy a intentar
<omikron4> cada señal de dolar es un comando
<omikron4> si lo quieres hacer de continuo.. va && entre comandos
<fede> dale
<xangua> usa ppa's bajo tu propio riesgo
<omikron4> yo todo lo uso bajo mi riesgo...ojala cayera todo lo que me viene mal sobre el zapas o el rajoy
<Tarrasquero> tin_nqn: mira esto
<Tarrasquero> algo asi es a lo que me refiero
<Tarrasquero> cat /dev/null > fichero.txt
<Tarrasquero> eso borra fichero.txt una vez terminado
<tin_nqn> Tarrasquero: que crees que hace eso? fichero.txt siempre estará vacio
<Tarrasquero> fichero.txt es formateado por /dev/null
<Tarrasquero> entiendes?
<tin_nqn> Tarrasquero: no
<tin_nqn> Tarrasquero: creo que estás confundido
<Tarrasquero> $ mi_script > file.txt ; tucan -c -i file.txt && cat /dev/null > fichero.txt
<Tarrasquero> entiendes?terminas limpiando fichero.txt
<tin_nqn> fichero.txt es lo mismo que file.txt ?
<Tarrasquero> es un ejmplo ¬¬
<omikron4> fichero.txt... lo_que_quieras.txt  son ejemplos de donde quieres dirigir una salida
<tin_nqn> Tarrasquero: en tu ejemplo existe file.txt y fichero.txt
<Tarrasquero> solo copie
<Tarrasquero> $ mi_script > file.txt ; tucan -c -i file.txt && cat /dev/null > file.txt
<tin_nqn> pero para qué sirve eso entonces? sólo hará que me quede un archivo file.txt en blanco
<tin_nqn> pero no evita haber escrito a disco antes
<Tarrasquero> hmmmm
<tin_nqn> digo, no ayuda en nada. Para eso dejo el contenido de file.txt y la proxima vez simplemente se reescribirá con el contenido nuevo
<Tarrasquero> tin_nqn: solo reescribiras no sobreescribiras
<omikron4> tin_nqn: imagina que quieres ver el resultado de ese comando... pues eso es un log o imagina que luego lo quieres reutilizar pues ahi lo tienes
<omikron4> pero si no lo necesitas no lo diriges.. o lo tiras a dev/null que hace lo mismo pero no lo registra
<tin_nqn> omikron4: pero no es lo que yo necesito hacer!
<omikron4> y que necesitas hacer?
<Tarrasquero> tin_nqn: necesitas /dev/null
<Tarrasquero> bien aplicado,claro
<tin_nqn> Tarrasquero: tienes un martllo y lo quieres usar a toda costa, verdad?
<tin_nqn> no me sirve /dev/null
<omikron4> pero tin_nqn que es lo que quieres hacer a ver si me entero
<erAbuelo> y yo xD
<Tarrasquero> tin_nqn: entonces...?
<tin_nqn> omikron4: lo explico de nuevo
<tin_nqn> $ mi_script > file.txt ; tucan -c -i file.txt
<tin_nqn> quiero evitar tener que escribir file.txt
<Tarrasquero> tin_nqn: no escribir a disco, implica usar null o zero
<tin_nqn> Tarrasquero: dev/null es para enviar informacion que quieres descartar! yo no quiero descartar nada!!!
<omikron4> pero vamos a ver.. tin_nqn, ese comando de donde lo sacaste?
<erAbuelo> tin_nqn: usa un pipe
<tin_nqn> erAbuelo: ok, eso sería lo logico, pero dos problemas: el segundo comando espera el input mediante un archivo (parametro -i) y no por entrada estándar
<omikron4> y que quiees hacer por que dices.. quiero hacer esto, pero sin esto.. no entiendo por dios
<tin_nqn> omikron4: qué parte no entiendes?
<tin_nqn> el por qué quiero hacer eso?
<omikron4> que resultado quieres con algo parecido?
<omikron4> exacto
<omikron4> que pretender lograr con el comando
<tin_nqn> omikron4: que no se escriba archivo disco, eso.
<omikron4> pues si no haces nada... nada se escribe
<tin_nqn> omikron4: si no tienes para aportar, dejala pasar
<Tarrasquero> tin_nqn: te pillo que tucan lo coja al vuelo, verdad?
<Katarcis> esta imposible bajar ubuntu 10.04 xDD
<tin_nqn> Tarrasquero: eso es!
<omikron4> tin_nqn: si no sabes que preguntar no preguntes
<Tarrasquero> vale...
<omikron4> tin_nqn: segun veo el script escribe para luego utilizarlo con tucan
<tin_nqn> omikron4: sí
<omikron4> pero si quieres que no continue.. le añades al final rm -f file.txt
<tin_nqn> el script produce un listado de links
<omikron4> asi lo utiliza pero despues lo borra
<tin_nqn> omikron4: sí, eso sería una opción, pero no hay manera de hacerlo sin ese paso temporal por disco?
<omikron4> osea, mi_script > file.txt ; tucan -c -i file.txt && rm -f file.txt
<omikron4> convirtiendolo en una variable
<Tarrasquero> tin_nqn: ?
<omikron4> file.txt recoge el valor del proceso del mi_script y por tanto hacer una variable de un script es harto complicado
<Tarrasquero> no ta ¬¬
<tin_nqn> estoy
<tin_nqn> lo leo atentos
<tin_nqn> lo leo atento
<Tarrasquero> http://www.reloco.com.ar/linux/prog/pipes.html
<Tarrasquero> eso es lo que buscas exactamente
<Tarrasquero> lo que dijo erAbuelo :)
<Tarrasquero> algo mas complicado, por cierto
<omikron4> lo que no se si invirtiendo el proceso podria ser porque no lo he probado.. es decir asi..
<omikron4> tucan -c -i < mi_script
<omikron4> has leido tin_nqn? podrias probar
<tin_nqn> omikron4: eso lo probé, pero no funciona
<tin_nqn> < implica que el segundo proceso funciona como entrada estándar del primero
<tin_nqn> y el primero no lee la entrada estandar, sino un archivo
<tin_nqn> entiendes?
<omikron4> entonces te queda el temporal porque el script genera unos links que luego debe utilizar tucan y eso pasa por un temporal
<Tarrasquero> tin_nqn: pipe
<tin_nqn> ok amigos, gracias por el intento de ayuda. se aprecia
<tin_nqn> saludos
#ubuntu-es 2011-04-01
<cloud> buenas noches
<cloud> xD
<gustavo_> desde un livecd puedo actualizar el grub ?
<guampa> reinstalarlo en el disco? si
<Tarrasquero> eh? =.o
<colo> que es ese mensaje de freenode te ama?
 * kenami no tiene idea
<m4v> colo: April fools
<m4v> colo: y por favor en #ubuntu-es-offtopic :)
<colo> m4v, en español que quiere decir?
<m4v> colo: es el día de los inocentes, internacionalmente se celebra el 1 de Abril.
<colo> m4v, aca en argentina es el 28-12
<m4v> lo se.
<Crashbit> Ieps, alguno sabe si rsync permite sincronizar por ssh a un puerto no habitual, si tener que usar la opción rsh=ssh -p puerto .... ?
<guampa> no creo Crashbit, para esas cosas esta justamente esa opcion
<guampa> lo unico que podes hacer es natear el trafico con iptables
<guampa> o netcat
<Crashbit> guampa: ok, pues así, supongo que será así
<Crashbit> rsync -azv --delete --no-whole-file -e "ssh -p 662" www/drupal-6.10 crashbit@arch-backup.homelinux.com:/srv/http/
<guampa> calculo que si, hace un tiempo que no rsynceo x ssh
<Crashbit> guampa: sí, thx
<guampa> yw Crashbit
<m4v> Crashbit: creo que también puedes poner el puerto en el .ssh/config
<m4v> es decir, configurar el ssh para que use ese puerto para ese host y obviar el -e "ssh ..."
<carlossalazar> buenas noches una pregunta por que se me cambio el idioma de mi ubuntu y no toque nada y no he actualizado nada.
<Crashbit> m4v: sí, lo había pensado, pero luego debería usar ssh -p 22 siempre que quisiera conectar a una máquina con el puerto por defecto
<Crashbit> así, que quizas mejor usar -e y listo!
<Crashbit> thx
<m4v> carlossalazar: te fijaste en la configuración de idioma?
<carlossalazar> m4 lo vi esta en español busco en la parte de seleccion de idioma y me aparece como si no lo tiviera es raro
<m4v> está instalado el paquete de idioma?
<llancor>  holas
<carlossalazar> alli me aperece como si no estuviera español que es solo el idioma que yo selecciones cuando instalale hace tiempo , no soy muy ducho en linux
<llancor>  alguien me podria ayudar con samba
<llancor> tengo documentos compartidos en un pc con windows y otro con ubuntu
<m4v> carlossalazar: no te puedo guiar bien porque no uso Gnome, pero fijate si está instalado el paquete "language-pack-es" desde el synaptic
<omar> hola a todos existe algun canal de ubuntu donde pueda obtener informacion basicamente del manejo de procesos, planificacion de procesos ect
<omar> etc
<llancor> desde windows acsedo a documentos de ubuntu
<llancor> pero desde ubuntu no puedo
<omar> para una investigacion en fin de desarrollar una distribucion basada en ubuntu
<omar> alguien sabe donde puedo obtener toda esta informacion
<m4v> omar: ni idea :/
<carlossalazar> gracias m4v voy a ver men bueno si no a volver ha instalar los paquetes que me pide para español, pero queria saber eso el por que
<omar> debe existir alguna forma de averiguar el manejo de procesos y archivos en ubuntu
<m4v> carlossalazar: no estoy seguro, normalmente no debería cambiarse el idioma solo, hiciste algún update de Ubuntu con algún repositorio extra? como desde backports o algún ppa?
<m4v> omar: no creo que sea muy diferente a algún debian o linux.
<llancor>  HOLAS tengo documentos compartidos en un pc con windows y otro con ubuntu
<llancor>   desde windows acsedo a documentos de ubuntu pero desde ubuntu no puedo ACSEDER A LA CARPETA DE WINDOWS
<guampa> omar: exacto, a no ser que no este entiendo a que te referis con "manejo de procesos y archivos en ubuntu"
<carlossalazar> no nada es lo raro nada de nada es mejor dicho tengo un golpe de actualizacion que tengo que hacer, y de paso vi y tengo los paquetes de español alli bueno aparecen un golpe alli señalado
<m4v> !repetir llancor
<kubot> llancor: No repitas tu pregunta muy seguido, si nadie sabe la respuesta nadie te responderá. Puedes buscar en http://doc.ubuntu-es.org mientras esperas.
<omar> cuando hablo de manejo de procesos
<guampa> llancor: en minusculas se lee bien eh
<omar> me refiero al planificador que utiliza
<omar> osea round robin
<omar> o fifo
<omar> etc
<guampa> eso pertenece al kernel y usa el mismo scheduler que cualquier otro linux
<m4v> omar: bueno, no se nada de eso :/
<omar> gracias m4v
<omar> gracias guampa
<llancor> ok kubot ...pero no sabia ke no podia repetir eso ke lei la paguina...
<carlossalazar> bueno gracias m4v voy a poner a bajar los paquetes de idiomas de español otra vez
<llancor> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService
<Kopete> hola para todos
<Kopete> necesito ayuda
<guampa> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Kopete> ok
<Kopete> la situacion es esta: tengo un modem huawuei e173 usb 3g, conectadada a esta PC con ubuntu 10.04. Tengo otra maquina con la misma version de ubuntu y conectada con un cable cruzado a esta. quiero compartir el internet. Monte un server dhcp en esta maquina para dar ips, configure la tarjeta de red con 10.0.0.1/24 y gateway la ip del modem, habilite los desvios de ipv4 en el sysctl.conf e hice un nat con iptables para que pueda salir a la nube y aun asi n
<Kopete> o puedo tener internet en mi segunda maquina. Hice ping entre ambas y se comunican, mas la segunda maquina cliente no sale a internet, alguna sugerencia?
<guampa> si, que revises el nat
<guampa> y si tenes habilitado correctamente el filtro (la tabla filter)
<dabor> Kopete, el nat en iptables lo estas haciendo con masquerade?
<guampa> otra cosa es que en la segunda maquina tenes que tener de default gateway a la maquina con internet
<dabor> Kopete, iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE
<dabor> echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<guampa> si guarda que las conexiones con modem 3g el network-manager a veces las hace figurar como usb0
<sancas> como cambio el lugar donde se posicionan los botones de cierre, maximizar y minimizar???
<rengo> hola ahay alguien esta hora necesito ayuda
<rengo> necesito nobre del repo del soft ubuntu que me ayuda instalar drivers privitivo de ati.
<guampa> mm, ya te digo
<Kopete> fijense: tengo dos dispositivos en el server, ppp0(que es el dispositivo huawuei e123 3g) y tengo el otro que es el de red eth0. tengo mis reglas asi : iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE, iptables -A INPUT -i eth0 -j ACCEPT (aunque lo veo inutil), tengo default el gateway del cliente ya que pido dhcp al server, mi tarjeta de red del server esta asi: address: 10.0.0.1 netmask: 255.255.255.0 y gateway: la ip del dispositivo ppp0, ya habi
<Kopete> lite el ip_foward, habilite un log con iptables para observar que el nat masquerade se hiciera pero aparentemente los paquetes no llegan al server ya que no escribe nada, me da la impresion de que el modem usb 3g no se comporta como un router adsl y por eso no funciona lo que hago, si me equivoco expliquenme porfavor
<aguitel> rengo, habilita los repo propios del sistema
<rengo> aguitel:  estan todos abilitados repos
<rengo> pero necesito nombre hace instlar drivers ofcialesplaca 3d ati
<rengo> etoy ubuntu server con lxder
<rengo> server tiene placa ati
<mverdu> buenas..
<aguitel> rengo, instala jockey-gtk
<rengo> aguitel:  podes ayudar
<mverdu> alguien ha intentado quitar el network manager de ubuntu y dejar wicd ?
<rengo> es ubuntu  server 10.4.2 64bits
<rengo> agui
<rengo> eso instlar aguitel
<guampa> rengo: lo tenes en el ppa de X swat y en el repositorio "restricted" de ubuntu
<rengo> como se llama para bajarlo
<guampa> lo segundo quiere decir que lo tenes en el dialogo de controladores restringidos
<rengo> asi bajo por aptittude
<guampa> fglrx
<rengo> a si solo?
<guampa> sip
<rengo> esosoft ayuda ubuntu instalar driversofciciales?
<DavidReza> alguien sabe cual es la ruta donde se guardan los logs de los comandos que he ingresado a la terminal?
<Kopete> con history puedes ver los ultimos 500
<Kopete> davidreza
<guampa> apt-cache policy fglrx
<DavidReza> exacto, el problema es que necesito ver los anteriores a esos 500
<DavidReza> Kopete,
<DavidReza> recuerdo que una vez entré a la carpeta donde estaban los logs, pero no recuerdo
<YoMendieta> Buenas noches. Necesito saber cual es el nombre del paquete que aparece bajo /Sistema/Administración/Controladores de Hardware. Es para guiar a un conocido que tiene que instalar los drivers privativos de ATI.
<YoMendieta> La versión del driver que descargué soporta hasta ubuntu 9.04 y él la que tiene es la 10.04.2 LTS
<Souchiro> hasta mañana
<giorey87> alguien sabe como aumentar el rango de mi atheros
<giorey87> ...???
<guampa> el nombre generico del driver privativo es fglrx
<giorey87> lo que pasa es que soy  nuevo en este entorno
<guampa> no lo se giorey87, tal vez iwconfig, pero no uso wlan
<giorey87> ya lo intente pero no he podido
<YoMendieta> el paquete se llama jockey-gtk ya lo encontrámos. Él miró en synaptic. http://packages.ubuntu.com/es/lucid/jockey-gtk <- Ahí está el paquete.
<giorey87> o que otra tarjeta recomiendas...???   guampa
<guampa> como te digo, no uso tarjetas inalambricas
<giorey87> pss ni hablar graxs   guampa :-)
<guampa> d na
<guampa> YoMendieta: si, a traves de jockey-gtk instalaras fglrx :)
<el_inventor> Buenas a tod@s...!!
<el_inventor> hhbuitrago,  hermano de donde eres??
<hhbuitrago1> ]Colombia
<el_inventor> hhbuitrago,  aaah... conocido que se apellida igual.. pero es de venezuela... =/ jeje..
<hhbuitrago1> :) Vea usted, el apellido se encuentra en bastantes lados, parece.   Como que hasta hay una ciudad así en España
<el_inventor> hhbuitrago1, jajaja... si...
<el_inventor> a lo mejor de esa ciudad exportan el apellido... xD
<YoMendieta> guampa justamente estaba buscando el nombre del paquete que resultó ser jockey-gtk no del nombre del paquete del driver que es ati...blabla.run que es el que bajás de ati y es privativo.
<guampa> el que te bajas de ati es el mismo driver, pero no el paquete fglrx que te bajas a traves de jockey
<guampa> yo en cambio esty buscando como instalar el driver gallium para ati y no lo encuentro x ningun lado
<sancas> q puedo hacer con ubuntu?? :s
<guampa> eh?
<sancas> esq ya no se que puedo hacer, solo me gusta instalar y configurar y darle plante pero despues q? :s q va? :s
<guampa> sancas: este es un canal de ayuida no de terapia
<guampa> anda al offtopic para consulta sobre que hacer
<sancas> :s
<rommel_> Hola a todos
<rommel_> alguien sabe por casualidad ya q no encuentro pagina en la cual me puedan dar información fehaciente de que atributos debe cumplir mi ordenador para instalar cinelerra
<rommel_> bueo volvere mañana buenas noches
<sancas> como puedo hacer funcionar mi camara web?
<Nekroide> buenas nochessss...
<Nekroide> va depende donde ten...
<Nekroide> hay alguien
<Nekroide> ??
<Nekroide> como ago para instalar un deb i386 en un sistema de 64 bit
<Nekroide> ?=
<debsan> Nekroide, googleaste ya ?
<Nekroide> enconte ahi algo
<Nekroide> dpkg -i --force-arquitecture
<Nekroide> toy perando que termine de actualizar para probar...
<Nekroide> porke el centro de software no da la opcion de instalarlo igualmente?
<Nekroide> es un bajon eso..
<dorel> como formateao en ntfs ???
<carlossalazar> alguien por aqui
<carlossalazar> por favor para una ayuda no puedo instalar los idioma de español
<Thedemon007> Holas
<Thedemon007> tengo un lio es que estoy intentado separar mi home a otra partición
<Thedemon007> ya cree la particion copie los archivos a la particion renombre el antiguo home
<Thedemon007> y edite el fstab
<Thedemon007> pero al intentar iniciar el sistema
<Thedemon007> dice que faltan varios archivos esto es porque
<Thedemon007> la particion es montada en el home bien pero dentro del home monta una carpeta llamada home
<Thedemon007> y no la del usurio
<Thedemon007> como hago para solucionarlo ??
<Thedemon007> aff se me callo la conex
<Thedemon007> Mmm tambien el tuto que estaba siguiendo estaba en ubuntu-es y al parecer se callo
<Thedemon007> como hago para mover todo lo que esta dentro de la carpeta home con los mismos permisos y fechas y todo tal como estaba ??
<Thedemon007> mm ya la pagina volvio
<Thedemon007> este fue el tuto que segui http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/130368
<Thedemon007> puede a ver problemas si comparto el home con otra distro ??
<Sapote> Thedemon007: si la otra distro tiene diferente versiones de los paquetes es posible que lean o escriban archivos de configuracion de forma diferente
<Sapote> supongamos, que gimp escriba un tag determinado porque es version 3.4 contra una version 3.2 o algo similar
<Thedemon007> Mmm ok no creo que haiga lios si comparto el home con arch porque este viene sin programas y no le voy a poner gnome si no lxde y slim
<Thedemon007> horita vengo
<luckatoni_> alguien usa el comando TALK?gracias
<luckatoni_> puedo usar el comando talk, para poder hablar con un usuario de otra maquina?
<dzup> si esta logueado al mismo sistema claro
<luckatoni_> si, yo tengo dos maquinas virtuales conectadas entre si, pero pongo "talk user@10.0.0.2" y no funciona , cual es problema?xd
<dzup> y tambien en la forma: talk user@ip
<lcn> luckatoni_: tenes talkd instalado?
<luckatoni_> estoy poniendos de esta manera
<luckatoni_> pero me da error a conectar
<luckatoni_> talk si, pero talkd que yo sepa no,xd
<lcn> luckatoni_: creeria que tenes que instalarlo
<lcn> luckatoni_: mira lo que dice aptitude, In order to talk locally, you will need to install the talkd package.
<luckatoni_> ok, ahora que lo dices , ayer mira algo sobre eso, quizas tengas razon
<luckatoni_> umm
<luckatoni_> ok, gracias
<lcn> luckatoni_: pn
<dzup> hmm hoy he ln -s el /tmp del server de paga con mi cuenta del hosting y parece que no les gusto a los admins pues he recibido un email :(
<dzup> ...sera porque descargue todo lo que tenia +r :s
<giorey87> alguien me puede recomendar un buen libro para aprender python...???
<erUSUL> giorey87: dive into python? creo que hay version en castellano
<giorey87> ok muchas graxs ;-)
<[A]KangB> giorey87: ¿Con qué propósito? Si es para aprender ap rogramar en Python y ya sabes programar, Dive Into Python, sino marmota.act.uji.es/mtp/pdf/python.pdf Que te enseña a programar usando Python
<[A]KangB> De hecho es un libro de iniciación a la programación orientada a objetos.
<gnome-terminal> holaa?
<gnome-terminal> necesito ayuda
<gnome-terminal> tengo problema con instalar los paquetes restringidos de ubuntu 10.04
<gnome-terminal> gnome-terminal@PCool:~$ sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<gnome-terminal> [sudo] password for gnome-terminal:
<gnome-terminal> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<gnome-terminal> Creando árbol de dependencias
<gnome-terminal> Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho
<gnome-terminal> Se instalarán los siguientes paquetes extras:
<gnome-terminal>   ca-certificates-java cabextract flashplugin-installer freepats
<aguitel> y
<gustavo> como actualizo el grub ??
<aguitel> aptitude install grub2
<gustavo> Es decir Hola, buen día, una consulta tenía instalado debian windows, y ubuntu en otro disco,  el disco que tenía debian lo saque y se murió y ahora no puedo acceder a ubuntu que es el sistema que queda
<aguitel> debes bootear con un live cd y reinstalar el grub ,hay mucha info en google sobre ese tema
<gustavo> bien ya busca gracias amigo
<gustavo> busco
<aguitel> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<gustavo> aguitel,  no tengo un ubuntu un backtrack sirve ?
<aguitel> creo que si
<gustavo> con que comando veo los nombres de mis discos ?
<riveryk> Buenos dias!!
<Sapote> hola gente
<riveryk> quien me colabora ... que montador de imagenes es bueno para ubuntu 10.10 ??
<Sapote> gustavo: el uuid?
<gustavo> Sapote,  no se quiero saber si es sda o sdb  y la extensión de la partición
<Sapote> fdisk -l
<Sapote> riveryk: montador de imagenes? mount
<riveryk> que montador de imagenes .iso es bueno par ubuntu 10.10?
<Sapote> riveryk: mount -t iso9660 -o loop archivo.iso /mnt/montado
<Sapote> riveryk: debe existir la carpeta /mnt/montado
<gustavo> o gráficamente Gmount-iso riveryk
<gustavo> Sapote, con eso entro al manual de fdisk y en lubuntu debo usar man, es como el sudo ?
<Sapote> man fdisk
<Sapote> si, sudo fdisk -l
<gustavo> no me muestra las unidades accede al manual con -l
<Sapote> ele?
<gustavo> a es que no las levanta lubuntu
<Sapote> que no levanta?
<gustavo> no veo ningún disco
<Sapote> ingrese como root, luego fdisk -l
<Sapote> dmesg | grep sda
<Sapote> fijese si aparece alguna referencia a sda
<riveryk> trato de isntalar gmount.... aceitoniso.... y no me deja.. me dice de unos paquetes no confiables..
<riveryk> que hago?
<gustavo> Todo bien, dale que si
<seyacat> hola ubuntues
<seyacat> le puse maverick a mi minihp, pero estoy con problemas de calentamiento
<gustavo> estoy siguiendo estos pasos y al instalar el grub me dice mount /dev? http://ubuntu-ar.org/soporte/comos/reinstalar-grub
<guampa> gustavo: hay un metodo que no necesita los mount --bind
<guampa> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sdX
<guampa> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<riveryk> quien me podria ayudar... como instalo office en mi ubuntu 10.10
<guampa> gustavo: esto siempre y cuando /boot y /home esten en la misma particion que /
<gustavo> riveryk, tenes dos alternativas desde el centro de software openoffice y libreoffice.
<guampa> riveryk: administracion -> centro de software -> oficina
<riveryk> mmm perdon lo copi incompleto... me gustaria tener el ms office
<seyacat> cuando veo un video o uso el flash la minihp se recalienta, es asunto con el sistema oprativo? o mi hpo estara averiada?
<gustavo> guampa, creo que están en la misma partición pero sigo sin ingresar al sistema
<riveryk> quiero saber si puedo tener microsof office en mi ubuntu
<guampa> riveryk: eso no esta soportado, podes tratar de correrlo en wine, hay un instalador de programas en wine que se llama playonlinux, que lista ms office entre los programas
<guampa> gustavo: estas en un livecd?
<gustavo> así es
<Sapote> riveryk: como poder puede, pero no vale la pena, open office o libre office son buenas alternativas
<fosco_> buenas
<gustavo> guampa, hay que cambiar algo en el comando ?
<guampa> gustavo: de acuerdo al link que mencione, con montar la particion, ponele en /mnt
<guampa> seria: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sdX
<guampa> sdX seria sda en caso de que quieras instalar grub en el MBR del primer disco sata
<gustavo> unrencorized option --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sdb me dice
<guampa> mmm entonces supongo que tenes que hacerlo con los binds
<guampa> luego de montar la particion en /mnt
<guampa> for cosa in dev proc sys; do mount --bind /$cosa /mnt/$cosa; done
<guampa> gustavo, luego de hacer esa operacion haces el chroot e instalas el grub
<gustavo> esto no lo entendí for cosa in dev proc sys; do mount --bind /$cosa /mnt/$cosa; done
<guampa> es un comando, ejecutalo tal como lo puse, excpto que le falta un directorio espera
<guampa> for cosa in dev proc sys dev/pts; do mount --bind /$cosa /mnt/$cosa; done
<guampa> ahi esta
<guampa> lo que hace es re-montar esos puntos del raiz dentro del arbol en /mnt
<guampa> para que sigan existiendo cuando hagas el chroot
<javila> Saludos a la sala.
<gustavo> y el "cosa" que es ?
<guampa> es un nombre para la variable
<guampa> podes cambiarlo por lo que quieras
<gustavo> ah bien bien
<noseasasi> Buenasss
<granjero> hola, como les va? busco un software de teleprompter que corra en ubuntu 8.10 aguien sabe de alguno?
<granjero> hola, como les va? busco un software de teleprompter que corra en ubuntu 8.10 aguien sabe de alguno?
<granjero> perdon!
<novato> hola, soy novato en ubuntu y necesito ayuda para hacer una práctica de un ejercicio que me han mandado. ALGUIEN ME PUEDE AYUDAR?
<noseasasi> tranqui sin chillar y si alguien quiere lo hará ...
<guampa> sin mayusculas se lee igual de bien
<rengo> novato:  que necesitas a ver si te puedo ayudarte
<gustavo> al montar sdb me dice que ya esta montado, como veo donde ?
<fosco_> gustavo, abre un terminal y ejecuta mount
<gustavo> te comento el problema fosco_  hacía poco instale debian en otro disco, lo saque se cayo y colgo el sistema ahora cuandop inicio queda el grub rescue>.
<novato> hola rengo; el enunciado literal de la actividad es; Queremos hacer que cada vez que un usuario entra cree una línea en / tmp / ultima_entrada.txt diciendo a qué hora ha entrado el usuario y desde qué terminal. Para ello utilizamos las órdenes
<novato> tty>> / tmp / ultima_entrada.txt
<novato> date>> / tmp / ultima_entrada.txt
<novato> ¿A qué fichero de configuración del usuario deberíamos meter esta orden?
<novato> ¿Cómo edito el fichero y dónde pongo las órdenes?
<fosco_> deberías atender más en clase
<Sr_ubuntu> xD
<novato> es todo online
<Sr_ubuntu> Sep, al menos no dan batch...
<Sr_ubuntu> brb channel!
<fosco_> novato, pues repasa las lecciones, si te lo decimos aquí no aprenderás nada
<novato> no sale nada en el temario
<rengo> si no busca internet
<rengo> a veces dudas sacas hay
<fosco_> el archivo es ~/.bashrc y se puede editar con cualquier editor de texto
<novato> es muy general para los que no hemos usado linux
<rengo> no recuerdo archivo
<novato> el archivo es /etc/profile
<rengo> gedit es uno trae ubuntu
<novato> lo edito con gedit
<rengo> si
<rengo> consola nano
<novato> pero al meter las órdenes al final no se me crea el fichero en /tmp
<rengo> si queres instalaete mc
<novato> y no me registra nada
<guampa> .bashrc no es global
<fosco_> novato, no hay espacios antes ni despues de las barras
<fosco_> es /tmp/fichero
<novato> ya
<fosco_> no / tmp / fichero
<novato> hasta aquí he llegado
<novato> ha sido un error al escribir aquí
<novato> hasta ahora lo que he hecho es; en consola tecleo sudo gedit /etc/profile
<rengo> novato:  no dan pdfs?
<guampa> novato: esta bien lo que hiciste hasta ahora
<rengo> si no
<rengo> si esta bien tens escribir
<rengo> siempre no sos root usa sudo
<rengo> novato:
<novato> se abre el archivo gedit i al final del todo pongo las órdenes; tty >> /tmp/ultima_entrada.text y date >> /tmp/ultima_entrada.txt
<guampa> ah ya esta, sabias entonces :)
<rengo> creo si
<rengo> si
<novato> guardo y cierro gedit
<rengo> dige sos root hacelo a si pero si no antes gedit usa sudo
<rengo> si
<novato> en consola pongo cat /etc/profile y al final del archivo me salen las linias editadas pero en /tmp no se me crea el archivo por lo que no puedo hacer lo que se nos pide que es registrar la fecha y la hora de entrada de los usuarios
<novato> editando texto en gedit que significa una # delante de las línias? Importan los espacios entre líneas?
<rengo> son cometarios
<rengo> vos podes ponerpara cometar lo queras esos archivos
<novato> no se que hago mal
<rengo> por ej parano te olvides voso para sepa otro estashaciedo
<rengo> eso significa poner depues #
<novato> y que debo hacer para poder registrar las entradas de los usuarios creando una línia en el fichero /tmp/ultima_entrada.txt
<novato> nadie...
<guampa> novato: ya agregaste lo que necesitabas a /etc/profile
<novato> si pero no se si lo agregué bien
<guampa> escribi en un terminal ". /etc/profile" (sin las comillas)
<guampa> te tendria que agregar las lineas al /tmp/ultima_entrada.txt
<novato> pero no tengo que agregar las lineas editando en gedit?
<guampa> si....
<guampa> dijiste que ya las agregaste
<novato> he escrito en terminal ./etc/profile y me dice permission denied
<novato> ok, me he identificado como root (sudo bash) y he tecleado . /etc/profile y me parece que ya me agrega línias al /tmp/ultima_entrada.txt
<novato> voy a provar de entrar con distintos usuarios en diferentes TTY a ver que pasa
<gustavo> una consulta al tratar de montar el sdb me dice que ya esta en uso o montado. Como veo donde esta montado ?
<fosco_> gustavo, ya te lo dije, abre un terminal y escribe mount
<gustavo> fosco_,  aparece /dev  pero no /dev/sdb
<fosco_> si no aparece sdb es que no está montado
<gustavo> fosco_,  y /mnt/ubuntu esta pero no tiene nada el archivo y aún así no me deja montar ahí sdb
<fosco_> si sdb es un disco duro, sea interno o usb recuerda que lo que se montan son las particiones y no los discos
<gustavo> ahh es verdad
<Xago> hola muchachos....tengo la necesidad de compartir mi disco local dentro de un Terminal Service (tsclient). Funciona sólo cuando conecto desde mi ubuntu hacia un cliente Windows, mas no con otro ubuntu ¿?
<gustavo> fosco_,  me sale esto al tratar de reinstalar http://pastebin.com/7KE3MvpJ
<fosco_> Xago, para conectar por tsclient la otra maquina deberá tener un ts server, que no creo que tenga ubuntu
<fosco_> para administracion remota ubuntu - ubuntu mejor usa vnc
<fosco_> gustavo, dudo mucho que sdb sea montable
<fosco_> seguramente será sdb1 o algo así
<fosco_> ejecuta sudo fdisk -l para ver todas las particiones
<Imanol_> HOLA
<Guest35340> hola gustavo! fosco tiene razon sdb es el dispositivo tu tienes que montar la particion de ese dispositivo!
<gustavo> fosco_,  en la línea 25 estoy montando sdb1
<Guest35340> osea sdbx con x pertenece al numero de particion!
<Guest35340> hola imamol!
<gustavo> Guest35340,  en la linea 25 monto la partición
<fosco_> gustavo, ok, se ha montado
<gustavo> fosco_,  el grub lo instalo en sdb o sdb1 ?
<gustavo> por que en ambos no me deja
<fosco_> puedes instalarlo donde quieras
<fosco_> suele hacerse en el master boot record, es decir "sdb"
<fosco_> el error que te muestra debe ser por el chroot
<fosco_> mira bien la guía que estés siguiendo
<gustavo> el chroot se aplica al directorio donde esta montado sdb1 o no ?
<Guest35340> gustavo: fosco esta en lo correcto! el grub es el boot manager y se aloja en el mbr (master boot record)!
<erAbuelo> o no
<erAbuelo> buenas tardes
<Guest35340> hola erAbuelo!
<erAbuelo> hola Guest35340
<novato> SOLUCIONADO. gracias por la ayuda
<gustavo> Ahí le di los permisos de chroot pero me pregunta si 7dev esta montado.
<exio4> Sr_ubuntu: hola =D
<exio4> vamos al ot.. =)
<gustavo_> estoy siguiendo los pasos de esta guía sin ningún resultado
<gustavo_> http://ubuntu-ar.org/soporte/comos/reinstalar-grub
<fosco_> !grub
<kubot> GRUB es el gestor de arranque por defecto de Ubuntu antes de 9.10 (Karmic). Ver http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Grub | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB | ver !grub2 para Ubuntu 9.10 en adelante.
<fosco_> sigue mejor esta
<jamarcos> gustavo: mira este link tambien quizas t sirva http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB
<erAbuelo> gustavo_: grub legacy o grub2 ?
<gustavo_> lo último que instale fue debian erAbuelo  lo cual creo que es grub2 y ahora estoy solo con ubuntu
<exio4> gustavo_: cuando instalaste debian, le pusiste que instale grub2 o grub legacy?
<erAbuelo> gustavo_: si tienes acceso a la particion de arranque mira en /boot/grub si hay un archivo grub.cfg es grub2 sino si hay un menu.lst es grub legacy
<gustavo_> esta grub.cfg
<gustavo_> es grub2
<erAbuelo> y lo tienes instalado en ubuntu ?
<gustavo_> estaba en un sda que lo saque y se cayo dejando de funcionar erAbuelo  y ahora tengo el disco de ubuntu solo pero sin iniciar.
<mimecar> tendrás que reinstalar grub para la partición de ubuntu
<erAbuelo> gustavo_: ya, pero mi pregunta es, en el ubuntu tienes instalado el grub2 ?
<Katarcis> una pregunta.. con recordmydesktop no se puede hacer que en momento de la grabacion este toda la pantall y en otros momentos una ventana en concreto?
<gustavo_> erAbuelo,  desconozco eso, como averiguo eso ?
<erAbuelo> en el chroot te funciona update-grub2 ?
<gustavo_> no probe eso, chroot update-grub2  escribo en la consola ?
<erAbuelo> gustavo_: estas con un liveCD de ubuntu ?
<gustavo_> erAbuelo,  así es
<erAbuelo> monta un chroot a la particion de ubuntu
<erAbuelo> lo tienes todo en una sola particion no ?
<gustavo_> si
<erAbuelo> como lo tienes ahora ?
<gustavo_> esta como raíz ext4 en sdb1 donde esta el sistema y después unswap de intercambio de 2
<JRamirez> cousteau, HOLA!!!
<cousteau> o/
<gustavo_> pero ahora al tratar de hacer fdisk erAbuelo me dice no se puede abrir /proc/partition
<mimecar> gustavo_: si solo tienes un disco ahora será sda1...
<erAbuelo> gustavo_: hiciste el chroot ?
<gustavo_> tengo dos discos ide y un sata
<gustavo_> el sistema esta en un ide sdb1
<mimecar> ok
<Pucara> Buenas actualice anoche Mi 10.10 y hoy el sistema aparece en Ingles, como retornarlo a espa?ol?
<gustavo_> el chroot lo hago sobre donde monte el sistema erAbuelo  ?
<mimecar> Pucara: ¿seleccionas español en el login?
<erAbuelo> gustavo_: yo haria lo siguiente
<Pucara> HA nunca me fijo!!
<Pucara> voy a ver
<erAbuelo> si el ubuntu lo tienes montado en /mnt
<erAbuelo> sudo mount -t proc none /mnt/proc
<erAbuelo> sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev
<erAbuelo> sudo mount -o bind /dev/pts /mnt/dev/pts
<erAbuelo> y luego chroot mnt
<erAbuelo> y desde ahi, instalas el grub2 o reinstalas grub en el disco
<Pucara> Si esta seleccionado espa?ol al inicio
<Pucara> pero la interfaz de gnome hoy aparece toda en ingles? que sucedio?
<gustavo_> bien para instalar el grub2 install-grub2 ?
<mimecar> Pucara: cuando selecciones tu usuario, el login tiene que aparecer como idioma el español
<Pucara> si esta como siempre, en espa?ol
<Pucara> nunca estuvo en ingles
<Pucara> fue despues de la ultima actualizacion anoche
<erAbuelo> gustavo_: si esta instalado, sudo update-grub2
<Pucara> hoy aparece todo en ingles
<guampa> Pucara: fijate en el menu de administracion -> soporte de idiomas
<Pucara> si
<Pucara> ya hice eso
<Pucara> estan los dos el espa?ol primero y luego el ingles
<guampa> proba forzando todo a ingles primero, sali de gnome y volve a entrar, luego predeterminar nuevamente castellano
<Pucara> no funciona el Language & format
<Pucara> no me deja selecionar ni ingles ni espa?ol
<Pucara> tendr? alg?n virus?
<mimecar> no
<erAbuelo> siiiiii
<Pucara> un troyano quizas?
<mimecar> Pucara: que error te da?
<erAbuelo> siiiiiiiii
<Pucara> nada no da error solo no actua
<Pucara> instalalo el ingles?
<Pucara> eso si me deja hacer
<Pucara> pero yo no quiero el ingles, quiero volver al espa?ol como siempre estuvo desde hace a?os
<mimecar> ponlo primero en inglés y luego pasalo al español
<hoho`> alguien juega urbanterror en ubuntu 10.10?
<gustavo_> erAbuelo,  cuando hago chroot  después de todo eso me dice no se puede mostrar el fichero raíz, http://pastebin.com/w2RwRStW
<Pucara> ok
<erAbuelo> gustavo_: chroot /mnt
<JRamirez> cousteau, hola!!!
<JRamirez> mimecar, erAbuelo holas!!
<JRamirez> como puedo hacer para modificar las respuestas de mi navegador firefox para que responda contra el servidor los que yo quiera?
<JRamirez> Quiero ver si trend.eeff.com esta bloqueando solo equipos linux o que esta haciendo.
<erAbuelo> hola JRamirez, busca algun plugin
<gustavo_> encontro todos los kernels pero en el grub sigue el grub rescue>
<JRamirez> me recomiendas alguno ?
<gustavo_> instalo grub ?
<JRamirez> 2011-04-01 11:43:16 (108 B/s) - Read error at byte 3441/4358 (Conexión reinicializada por la máquina remota). Reintentando.
<erAbuelo> gustavo_: eso es que tienes que reinstalar grub
<gustavo_> bien gracias
<erAbuelo> entras como antes con el live, preparas el chroot y reinstalas grub
<erAbuelo> con grub-install
<gustavo_> gracias amigo
<erAbuelo> de nada
<cousteau> JRamirez, para cambiar el User Agent, puedes usar User Agent Switcher, y hacerle creer a la pág que usas Windows e Internet Explorer... pero no te molestes, ya lo probé yo y no va
<erAbuelo> me voy a pasear xD
<JRamirez> cousteau, que otra cosa por ahcer?
<JRamirez> hacer?
<cousteau> ni idea
<JRamirez> cousteau, por dios? serio? ni idea?
<Pucara> Que curioso, al pasarlo a ingles funciona perfecto en español
<cousteau> mandarle un mail al administrador
<Pucara> ahora lo puse en español y funcions
<Pucara> a
<JRamirez> PERO por que DIABLOS funciona en windows!!!! eso si me da rabia!!!!!
<mimecar> JRamirez: todavía no has dicho lo que falla
<cousteau> a lo mejor algo de DNS... ni idea
<cousteau> mimecar, eeff.com
<cousteau> dice que en windows se puede ver
<Pucara> la solución entonce para los que se les aparezca en Ingles es pasarlo al ingles y regresar al español
<erAbuelo> hasta mas tarde :)
<JRamirez> mimecar, pero por dios eh pasado toda la semana diciendolo jejjee
<guampa> JRamirez: aca en linux carga bien
<cousteau> si lo miras con un web proxy, sí que te deja...
<JRamirez> cousteau, dns? no creo... si fuera dns. no resolveria la ip..
<cousteau> guampa, aquí no
<JRamirez> guampa, es el unico que la puede ver. jejjee voy a tener que hacer un tunel a tu pc. jajja
<JRamirez> que distro usas guampa?
<guampa> ubuntu...
<mimecar> JRamirez: no te carga la página?
<cousteau> guampa, supongo que tiene que ver con un país bloqueado o algo
<JRamirez> mimecar, en cualquier sistema windows me entra hay mismo. ya ensaye en varias isp. y nada.
<JRamirez> cousteau, yo estoy en colombia...
<guampa> JRamirez: proba cambiando el user agent
<guampa> a lo mejor es un bloqueo del sitio
<JRamirez> pero como va a ser por pais.. si en la misma oficina. el mismo router. un pc entra y otro no?
<JRamirez> guampa, cousteau dice que no sirve el user agent.
<guampa> x ?
<mimecar> JRamirez: haz un ping a ese equipo
<JRamirez> aun que voy a mirarlo por mis propios medios. por que ayer tuve una sospecha.
<erAbuelo> JRamirez: a mi me entra perfectamente esa url
<cousteau> bueno, he probado "internet explorer 7 on windows vista" y no iba
<JRamirez> mimecar, el ping. tiene perdidas del 15.% ... igual en windows tambien hay la misma perdida.
<guampa> puede tener que ver con que esta en china
<mimecar> si tiene perdida un ping la conexión no funciona bien
<JRamirez> cousteau, es por que tienes una maquina linux proxy de por medio. .
<cousteau> opino que es un bloqueo por países o algo
<JRamirez> cierto?
<JRamirez> si usas un router por hardware. va ir bien..
<guampa> ahi hay filtros que se manejan con reglas que pueden llegar a ser "dificiles de entender" ;)
<cousteau> JRamirez, hablo del user agent
<JRamirez> cousteau, tenes un proxy antes de la maquina windows?
<JRamirez> guampa, filtros donde?
<cousteau> JRamirez, no, digo que he puesto el "user agent switcher" en "IE7 on Windows Vista" y que tampoco
<guampa> todo el trafico de red que entra y sale de china es monitoreado
<guampa> no lo sabes?
<cousteau> también he probado   wget eeff.com -U ""   y nada
<Souchiro> nas :D
<mimecar> JRamirez: usas las mismas versiones de los dos navegadores?
<JRamirez> si firefox 4. en windows y linux.
<JRamirez> hasta lo monte en wine. y nada. xD
<JRamirez> ..... /msg NickServ identify ... perdi mi password que hago?
<JRamirez> cousteau, una pregunta.. tenes proxy en ese equipo? o estas pegado derecho al router?
<mimecar> sin proxy la web funciona
<cousteau> no, no tengo proxy, pero insisto en que estoy usando firefox, no internet explorer
<JRamirez> sin proxy... pero por linux? o windows?
<cousteau> mimecar, a ti te va? a mí no...
<JRamirez> mimecar, que pais que isp?
<JRamirez> mimecar, si se hace ping tienes perdidas?
<mimecar> accede a la IP
<mimecar> sin perdidas
<JRamirez> serio? por dios..
<JRamirez> que es esto...
<mimecar> 400 ms, esa web va lenta
<JRamirez> mmm que hace que hacer. mmm
<mimecar> accede directamente a la ip
<alexneb> saludos...
<JRamirez> mimecar, no me da.
<mimecar> puede ser que ubuntu permita mayor tiempo antes de que caduque el ping
<mimecar> digo windows
<JRamirez> mimecar, mmmm como podriamos cambiar en linux esto?
<JRamirez> caso tal que fuera esto?
<mimecar> no lo se
<mimecar> 400 ms para un ping es demasiado
<JRamirez> aca 600ms
<cousteau> mimecar, eso lo probé y nada...
<JRamirez> cousteau, tu aumentaste el tiempo de espera antes del time out?
<cousteau> nop...
<cousteau> me da "connection reset by peer"
<cousteau> estoy probando `wget 'eeff.com' -T 300` a ver si hace algo
<JRamirez696> POR FIN ME MUESTRA EL INDEX...... QUE VELOCIDAD DE DESCARGA!!!!! 1% [>     ] 686         17,9B/s  eta 59m 25s    (perdon por gritar..)
<JRamirez696> nunca habia visto tanta velocidad ni cuando usaba linea telefonica. xD
<mimecar> esa web es lenta, no la uses
<cousteau> y dices que en Windows te va más rápido? mira que eso sí es raro
<cousteau> ...claro, que lo mismo la guarda en la caché y te muestra una versión antigua
<satonio> buenas, estoy teniendo problemas con lftp
<satonio> no es capaz de descargarse uno de los archivos del ftp
<mimecar> que error te da?
<satonio> ninguno, se queda al 92% y se queda parado
<satonio> y de ahi no pasa
<satonio> una vez y otra
<mimecar> puede ser un error del servidor
<satonio> y es un archivo bastante pequeño
<satonio> con el filezilla va
<mimecar> y que el archivo esté corrupto
<JRamirez696> mimecar, jajja Es que es una cosa que se usa en la oficina. TENGO QUE USARLA:.... ojala y no.. pero por obligacion tengo que usarla.
<JRamirez696> satonio, con filezilla va?
<JRamirez696> ahhh
<mimecar> tienes que usar una web china de ropa?
<JRamirez696> si
<JRamirez696> es pa la oficina.
<JRamirez696> y el soporte chino anda como grave. por que ellos dicen que en window entra.
<JRamirez696> y que les puede decir. si es verdad.
<JRamirez696> xD
<mimecar> tu problema no es normal
<cousteau> la cosa es que con un web proxy sí entra
<JRamirez696> mimecar, podrias ayudarme un poco en el canal #linux estamos hablando el tema con otras personas. haber si logro algo..
<JRamirez696> mimecar, jajajja NI ME DIGAS que ya estoy estresado..
<cousteau> no será que en windows hay un proxy o algo que no está instalado en linux?
<mimecar> JRamirez696: que descargues de una web a 20 B NO ES NORMAL
<JRamirez696> applepiefromscra> packet loss for me is between sl-st20-sj-12-0-0.sprintlink.net  and sl-china1-7-0.sprintlink.net
<luis1988> hola
<JRamirez696> cousteau, no no estoy pegado derecho al router igual que en linux..
<luis1988> necesito ayuda con un problema que tengo en ubuntu
<JRamirez696> mimecar, exactoooo y lo raro es que por windows saldo de indice en indice super rapidooo
<luis1988> ubuntu solo me reconoce el pendrive si este está durante el arranque
<JRamirez696> applepiefromscra> packet loss for me is between sl-st20-sj-12-0-0.sprintlink.net  and sl-china1-7-0.sprintlink.net
<mimecar> luis1988: ¿versión de ubuntu?
<luis1988> hay alguna manera de que me lo reconozca cuando estoy trabajando ya con ubuntu?
<luis1988> 10.10
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<luis1988> si
<mimecar> el sistema lo tiene que reconocer al conectarlo
<mimecar> ¿te pasa con todos los usb?
<luis1988> si
<luis1988> ya me paso con el adaptador USB inalambrico de telefonica
<mimecar> ¿te pasa con el live cd?
<luis1988> no
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo en el equipo y mira si funciona
<roinux> hola
<luis1988> lo he probado y nada
<mimecar> ¿has instalado alguna cosa rara?
<luis1988> no, a excepcion del wifi
<mimecar> compilando algún driver?
<luis1988> no
<roinux> una pregunta donde me registro para que me envien un disco de linux ubuntu?... tengo un ubuntu 8.10 y me dicen que ya no hay soporte para esa version y si lo descargo me demorare 2 semanas porque tengo una conexion lenta
<mimecar> roinux: el CD te tardará más de un mes
<guampa> roinux: te conviene hallar una conexion rapida y grabarlo en un dvd/cd
<mimecar> luis1988: no se me ocurre nada en estos momentos
<luis1988> undía vi la solucion por ahi
<luis1988> es algo que quitaron de ubuntu
<luis1988> pero no llego a localizar donde encontre la solucion
<mimecar> luis1988: en ubuntu conectas el usb y lo detecta en el momento
<luis1988> pues aqui lo conecto y no se enciende ni nada
<mimecar> el puerto usb tiene suficiente alimentación?
<mimecar> si conectas muchos dispositivos usb puede tener poca corriente
<luis1988> en otro SO si lo reconoce al instante
<mimecar> los drivers usb no son los mismos
<luis1988> me paso la otra vez, hice una cosa que no me acuerdo que fue
<luis1988> y lo arregle
<mimecar> conecta el usb a un concentrador con alimentación externa
<luis1988> no no no
<luis1988> antes te dije que habia probado en entrada de USB
<luis1988> tengo varias entradas de distintos hardware
<luis1988> y en ninguno va
<mimecar> con alimentación independiente?
<luis1988> si
<mimecar> me quedo sin ideas
<ElWuilMeR> como se si estoy utilizando drivers vesa o cual uso.?
<Tarrasquero> lspci -v -s `lspci | awk '/VGA/{print $1}'`
<ElWuilMeR> Tarrasquero, muchisimas gracias ;)
<Tarrasquero> pnd
<luis1988> parece qe encontre el origen del problema
<luis1988> voy a cruzar los dedos para ver si funciona de verdad
<JRamirez696> SE busca el PROBLEMA!!!! recompensa... vivo o muerto.. xD
<mimecar> tu conexión es el problema
<fzeta> Ieep! Parceros;)
<massai29> HOLA AMIGOS TENGO UN PROBLEMA NO SE COMO INSTALAR CONTROLADORES YA LOS DESCARGUE DE LA PAGINA PERO NO SE COMO AGREGARLOS
<mimecar> quita primero las mayusculas
<mimecar> y da detalles del problema
<massai29> perdon
<massai29> mi problema son con los controladores de ethernet y de wifi
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<massai29> la 9-4
<massai29> 9.4
<mimecar> esa versión tiene actualizaciones?
<mimecar> cuando salió la 10.10 acabó su soporte
<massai29> eso si pero el problema es que es para un trabajo de la escuela
<massai29> y tengo que ver como instalo los controladores
<mimecar> el trabajo es instalar drivers en un sistema antiguo?
<massai29> mira mis controladores son  Intel® WiFi® Link 1000 BGN
<mimecar> massai29: con usar una versión más reciente te funcionará todo
<chus_> hola, que tal? alguien podiria ayudarme a recuperar el grub? He intentado de mil formas y no logro hacerlo... Cuando inicio el equipo no entra ni a Windows ni a Ubuntu.. Que debo hacer? Gracias.!
<mimecar> !grub2
<kubot> grub2 es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB
<massai29> si mira ya instale las versiones mas recientes y si me los instala pero mi problema es que en la 10.4 y la 10.10 no puedo usar aircrack
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> eso no está relacionado con tu trabajo
<mimecar> para usar aircrack y robar wifi tendrás que buscar en google
<massai29> eso ya lo cheque y no puedo
<massai29> mira mi trabajo es de redes en el tecnologico
<massai29> por eso es que tengo que utilizar esas herramientas
<mimecar> el soporte del canal no incluye aircrack
<chus_> mimecar, como se que grub uso? creo que es el 1.8
<mimecar> ubuntu posterior a la 9.10 grub2
<chus_> mimecar, uso ubuntu 10.04
<chus_> ok mimecar, gracias..
<p3r3g0y0> hola
<massai29> pero en el 9 y el 8 si se pude ahi por eso investigue y lo que quiero es como puedo instalar los controladores
<p3r3g0y0> a todos
<massai29> hola
<p3r3g0y0> deje mi computadora apagda mientras salgo a almorzar
<p3r3g0y0> alguno podria decirme como saber si durante mi ausencia alguien intento abrir mi sesion de escritorio?
<mimecar> tendrás que ver como se instala en ubuntu 10
<mimecar> p3r3g0y0: normalmente pide la contraseña de usuario
<p3r3g0y0> pero si alguie n sabe mi contraseña como puedo averiguar si entro a mi sesion
<p3r3g0y0> donde dejaria la traza en que log podria buscar
<p3r3g0y0> o si necesito instalar algun software en especial
<mimecar> en /var/log seguramente estará
<mimecar> si no quieres que entren, ¿para que les das la contraseña?
<p3r3g0y0> claro que no les he dado la contraseña
<p3r3g0y0> pero tengo la sensacion de que alguien esta entrando a ami maquina mientras no estoy
<mimecar> cambia ya la contraseña
<p3r3g0y0> lo que quiero saber es como monitorear ese tipo de eventos
<mimecar> en /var/log tendrás la información
<massai29> mimecar mira ya cheque con el backtrack que esta basado en ubuntu 8 y ese trae los controladores de wifi y ethernet
<mimecar> p3r3g0y0: pon otra contraseña mejor
<mimecar> si puede acceder a tu equipo pueden borrar los logs
<p3r3g0y0> ok
<JRamirez696> mimecar, una pregunta.
<mimecar> di
<JRamirez696> mimecar, Estoy mirando con el tramper data. en firefox... y mirando las cookies. la primera que se recibe, es a los milisegundos de darle enter a la web.. y esta responde del servidor con X respuesta.. puede ser que el server este generando algun tipo de bloqueo para linux?  has visto la cookie que manda y se recibe.?
<mimecar> no he analizado las cookies
<JRamirez696> mimecar, lo raro es que en windows. automaticamente el responde.. igual que en linux.. pero a diferencia el uno del otro es que.. si es por windows.. el servidor corresponde con una respuesta y al parecer es hay cuando puedes entrar a la web. y en cambio en linux.. no existe tal respuesta... :S
<alexneb> alguien opina como yo que el incornio de la bienvenida de freenode es de todo menos bonito?
<JRamirez696> cousteau, estas...
<JRamirez696> incornio? ni se que es eso?
<cousteau> JRamirez696, "unicornio"
<cousteau> alexneb, ¡es la unicornio rosa invisible!
<alexneb> cousteau, ... fijate en el codigo base 64.... quien es young grasshoppe???
<cousteau> no veo ningún código base 64 y no voy a ponerme a buscarlo ahora
<alexneb> cousteau,  vale vale ^^ :P
<juan_> hola
<alexneb> juan_, o/
<juan_> me podrian ayudar con la configuracion de samba, estoy en kubuntu 10.10
<alexneb> cousteau, .. pone  VmlldyBwYWdlIHNvdXJjZSwgeW91bmcgZ3Jhc3Nob3BwZXIu .. base 64.
<alexneb> juan_,  que sucede?
<cousteau> ...alexneb, "pequeño saltamontes"
<alexneb> :D
<alexneb> juas!!
<juan_> pues no veo mi equipo desde otra pc con winxp
<alexneb> cousteau,  quier aprender... kunfu!!!... :D ale.. ya lo he dicho...
<juan_> tampoco puedo ver los equipos equipos con xp desde mi kubuntu
<cousteau> no estoy autorizado a hablar del tema aquí
<cousteau> (vámonos a offtopic)
<alexneb> cousteau, invitame... anda...
<cousteau> alexneb, ¡vente a #ubuntu-es-offtopic!
<alexneb> cousteau,  no hay nadie.. ¬¬
<cousteau> alexneb, ¡vente a #ubuntu-es-offtopic !
<juan_> tengo samba instalado tambien tengo gadmin-samba, pero no logro ver los equipos con xp ni ver mi equipo con ubuntu desde los xp
<cousteau> (seguro que ha entrado la exclamación por error)
<alexneb> ya...
<cousteau> juan_, los equipos con xp deberían verse "out of the box", sin instalar nada
<cousteau> en "Red" o algo así
<alexneb> juan_,  como has hecho la "red"
<juan_> pero no se ven, la red ya estaba hecha solo conecto mi laptop
<juan_> anntes tenia ubunut, y si veia los equipos con xp, y podia ver el de ubuntu
<SherokiX> hi
<erAbuelo> buenas tardes
<alexneb> erAbuelo, o/
<erAbuelo> hola alexneb
<file_not_found4> hola
<file_not_found4> tengo un problema con nautilus
<file_not_found4> al entrar en el menu contextual de la Red me tira este error
<file_not_found4> No se pudo montar el lugar Falló al obtener la lista de compartición del servidor
<file_not_found4> alguien me puede ayudar
<cousteau> "Falló al obtener la lista de compartición del servidor"... el caso es que me suena, pero nada, ni idea
<mimecar> ...el servidor no funciona...
<file_not_found4> tengo samba
<file_not_found4> y no puedo compartir mis archivos con samba
<alterao> hola. soy incapaz de hacer funcionar amarok. le digo que me abra un tema, y no me lo abre. amarok se abre, pone el tema como si lo fuera a reproducir, pero no reproduce. le doy al play, no me da error ninguno ni nada, pero no va. alguna idea?
<cousteau> alterao: ...pestes, se ha ido
<cousteau> si vuelve, le decís que instale algo de libxine o nosequé (o que pregunte en #amarok o mire las FAQ o algo; es un fallo común)
<cousteau> libxine1, creo
<gustavo_> erAbuelo, funciono !! muchas gracias vieja!
<erAbuelo> vieja ?
<erAbuelo> te mato !!
<erAbuelo> xDD
<gustavo_> jajaja recién lo acabo de hacer y tengo el sistema de nuevo, muchas gracias
<erAbuelo> :)
<rbndj8> hola
<rbndj8> me pueden decir si ya se puede instalas el virtual dj en ubuntu
<cousteau> ni idea... ¿es un prog para windows? hay uno llamado mixxx para mezclas; a lo mejor te vale
<cousteau> si es para windows, mira en la appdb
<cousteau> !appdb
<kubot> Wine Application DataBase es una base de datos sobre programas de Windows que corren y son soportados por !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org (Inglés)
<file_not_found4> disculpen que insista
<rbndj8> ok grax
<file_not_found4> al entrar a un recurso compartido de una pc con windows xp ejecutando en nautilus smb://192.168.1.1
<file_not_found4> entra sin problemas a las carpetas compartidas pero en el apartado red al en entrar en red de windows dice
<file_not_found4> No se pudo montar el lugar
<file_not_found4> Falló al obtener la lista de compartición del servidor
<file_not_found4> holaaa
<Kopete> hola que tal, el dia de ayer deje esta duda pero tuve que salirme del canal por cuestiones personales, quisiera que me ayuden, aqui les dejo de nuevo el problemilla:  tengo dos dispositivos en el server, ppp0(que es el dispositivo huawuei e123 3g) y tengo el otro que es el de red eth0. tengo mis reglas asi : iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE, iptables -A INPUT -i eth0 -j ACCEPT (aunque lo veo inutil), tengo default el gateway del clie
<Kopete> nte ya que pido dhcp al server, mi tarjeta de red del server esta asi: address: 10.0.0.1 netmask: 255.255.255.0 y gateway: la ip del dispositivo ppp0, ya habi
<Kopete> <Kopete> lite el ip_foward, habilite un log con iptables para observar que el nat masquerade se hiciera pero aparentemente los paquetes no llegan al server ya que no escribe nada, me da la impresion de que el modem usb 3g no se comporta como un router adsl y por eso no funciona lo que hago, si me equivoco expliquenme porfavor
<guampa> Kopete, tenes ping entre las maquinas?
<mimecar> Kopete: el modem 3G y tu red están en redes independientes
<guampa> Kopete: mas facil, pasa x pastebin la salida de estos comandos en lo que llamas "server" : 1) ifconfig 2) ip r 3) iptables-save
<Kopete> si, ya comprobe el ping entre ambas y si se comunican, y estan en redes separadas
<Kopete> voy a darte la informacion guampa dame un momentico...
<Kopete> aqui esta el pastebin guampa y para los demas: http://paste.lisp.org/+2LFM
<guampa> Kopete: pasame "iptables -L -v"
<Kopete> http://paste.lisp.org/+2LFM/1
<juan_> hola, no logro configurar kubuntu en lan con otras pc windows
<granjero> hola, una pregunta, como hago para que arranque firefox en modo ventana completa?
<guampa> Kopete: disculpa, estaba al tel. parece todo bien
<guampa> "sysctl net.ipv4.ip_forward" te devuelve "net.ipv4.ip_forward = 1" ?
<guampa> vuelvo mas tarde
<Kopete> sip, creo que tengo lo de las reglas y todo eso bien.... estoy pensando en que el problema es el dispositivo, porque  no se si hay alguna diferencia entre un modem ADSL y el modem usb 3g
<guampa> no, no hay problema
<guampa> yo forwardeo x un modem 3g aca sin problemas, pero nunca puede ser eso ademas
<guampa> el dispositivo transmite en una capa inferior a todo esto
<guampa> tengo que irme, vuelvo mas tarde
<Kopete> perfecto guampa, dejame entonces seguir intentando volviendo hacer las cosas paso a paso..ok
<Kopete> gracias
<free-beer> O_O ¿Netsplit again?
#ubuntu-es 2011-04-02
<juan_> hola alguien que me pueda ayuidar tengo un problema con samba, he intalado gadmin-samba y me dice Status: Activated, inactive servers winbindd"
<juan_> no puedo ver las pc con windows desde kubuntu
<juan_> me parece q es por esto
<juan_> hay alguien?
<XuMuK> hola
<snowblack> que onda buenas noches por aqui
<snowblack> no se que canal sea este!!!
<simon__> estoy pensando en pasarme a debian, pero como voy a usar el mismo /home, no se si conllevaría algún problema.¿podrían ayudarme con este tema?
<Cornudo_charlas> hola
<Cornudo_charlas> necesito ayuda, hay alguna forma de probar un live cd de otra distro en ubuntu? del mismo modo ocm se puede hacer con movalive cd en windows donde corro ul live cd para probar  desde windows
<Cornudo_charlas> no se si me explico bien
<simon__> cornudo, creo que la unica forma seria virtualizar
<Cornudo_charlas> entonces no hay ninguna aplicacion para correr un live cd
<Cornudo_charlas> puede ser mediant un amaquina virtual no?
<simon__> bueno, virtualizar es usar una maquina virtual
<simon__> ej: virtualbox
<Cornudo_charlas> PERFECTO GRACIAS
<Cornudo_charlas> qemu virtual box o cual me recomiendan?
<dannyLopez> buenas, tengo un dilema con mi audio
<Cornudo_charlas> quiero probar inx, eque es sin x
<dannyLopez> suena una canción y otra no y lo mismo pasa en youtube
<jsilva> Hola
<sancas> algun programa tipo ares?
<Thedemon007> Holas
<free-beer> sancas, el mismo ares
<sancas> pero no quiero usar las mismas cosas raras del win :s
<free-beer> sancas, http://mamalibre.text0.tk/?q=content/instalar-ares-en-ubuntu-sin-wine
<SKA-P> hola necesito ayuda alguien que me pueda ayudar???? mi problema es el siguiente bueno de un amigo dice que su ubuntu se estaba actualizando pero con la pura bateria de su portatil y que sin darse cuenta se fijo que el sistema no termino de actualizarse al 100% cuando se le termino la pila y ahora dice que no puede entrar ya a ubuntu
<free-beer> SKA-P, dile que intente, desde modo consola, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a o sudo apt-get -f install
<SKA-P> entrando desde el cd-live ????????''
<dorel> ayuda
<dorel> y en viernes, uy se nota que no tengo vida
<dorel> se me cayo un disco duro , como se si no se daño el sector 0
<dorel> gparted me marcaria algun daño,no ???
<free-beer> dorel, fsck (claro, si el sistema te reconoce el disco) si no lo reconoce lo mas seguro es que esté frito
<free-beer> dorel, igual puedes correr el gparted y seleccionar la opción "verificar"
<free-beer> SKA-P, noooooooooooo, entrando en modo consola desde la máquina; aunque desde un livecd puedes hacer una jaula (chroot) y seguir los mismos pasos desde alli
<dorel> primero pruebo el verificar en gparted
<dorel> pero me decian que habia un sector 0 que es el de arranque, si es que se daño ese tambien memarcaria el daño, no ???
<free-beer> dorel, por lo general el daño al sector 0 es a nivel de hardware (por favor alguien corríjame si me equivoco)
<dorel> y como puedo saber si tiene ese daño ???
<free-beer> dorel, perdon, quise decir que el daño al sector 0 es a nivel de software, no de hardware
<free-beer> discúlpame el lapsus
<dorel> oh es de software, yo creia que era de hardare pero como les menciono en gparted no me marca el triangulo amarillo de que esta dañado y no puedo activar el "verificar"creo por que el disco es ntfs y su flag esta en boot
<dorel> alguna otra forma de saber si esta dañado y ya no lo puedo usar como disco de arranque ???
<free-beer> dorel, ¿el disco tiene información valiosa? ¿lo puedes formatear?
<dorel> lo puedo formatear, no hay ningun problema, ya hice los respaldos necesarios desde antes
<AMD> hola!
<AMD> que es mejor linux o windows???
<AMD> por que tengo un amigo que dice que windows es mejor!!!
<weeifuh> AMD, #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<AMD> que me recomiendan instalar windows o ubuntu?
<nicolasprieto91> alguien sabe como inicializar un repositorio git para bajar desde consola?
<AMD> repositorio git??
<nicolasprieto91> porque por el modulo web en apache2 funciona
<nicolasprieto91> ¬¬
<weeifuh> nicolasprieto91, no sale nada en http://gitref.org/ ?
<nicolasprieto91> si
<Osmodivs> UBUNTU 11-04 YA ESTA AQUI!!!! http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/beta
<nicolasprieto91> de hecho creo que esta corriendo bien el servidor
<AMD> tenes este link es para debian!!! quizas te sirva http://www.esdebian.org/wiki/crear-repositorio-git-soporte-web-apache
<nicolasprieto91> pero por alguna razon no puedo clonar el repositorio desde una cosola
<nicolasprieto91> pero desde la web puedo acceder a todos los archivos del repositorio
<weeifuh> a lo mejor es por la url usada git:// o http://
<weeifuh> http://progit.org/book/ch4-1.html hay que elegir el protocolo a usar
<nicolasprieto91> si
<nicolasprieto91> uso el protocolo git
<nicolasprieto91> git clone git://...
<nestor> Ayuda Ephanty, no puedo hacer video chat
<AMD> te fijaste si hay alguin plugins para instalar?
<AMD> proba con apt-cache search ephaty plugins*
<weeifuh> mmh ese libro indica que debe correrse con un demonio
<weeifuh> y que ese demonio solo sirve los depósitos  que tengan el archivo git-export-daemon-ok
<AMD> nestor fijate eso en consola y decime!
<nestor> revisando
<weeifuh> creo que va por como se ejecuta el demonio de git
<nestor> ADM no me sale nada
<AMD> aguanta a ver...
<AMD> UBUNTU SE VA A LA "B"
<AMD> A USTEDES LE CABE EL BULTO NO?
<AMD> I LOVE WINDOWS!
<nicolasprieto91> weeifuh si, creo que no esta corriendo el demonio, a todo esto no sabes como instalar el plugin de repositorios git para eclipse
<nestor> jajaja jodete AMD
<AMD> uuuufnwflnflnaclfcr
<AMD> cmgfcaklgmkeamgrvjmgv
<AMD> tgvs
<AMD> tgevsgbsygbst
<AMD> hgb
<AMD> as
<AMD> f
<AMD> as
<AMD> f
<AMD> a
<AMD> asf
<AMD> as
<AMD> f
<AMD> asf
<AMD> asf
<AMD> asf
<AMD> asfaf
<AMD> fasf
<AMD> sa
<AMD> f
<AMD> a
<AMD> f
<AMD> af
<nestor> Buenas noches
<Katarcis> !OT AMD
<kubot> AMD: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<Katarcis> !enter
<kubot> No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<nestor> ayudenme con emphaty
<llancor>  alguien sabe configurar samba?
<nestor> yo lo vi en clases pero no me acuerdo jaja
<kakashi> hola hay alguien??
<kakashi> ??
<lcn> ever
<Gargadon> no
<kakashi> una pregunta alguien programa en lenguaje C aqui??
<lcn> seguramente
<kakashi> necesito saber si en C ṕuedo leer los enlaces que tiene una pagina web
<lcn> mira, no es por nada, pero si un sistemas operativo se puede basar en c
<lcn> creeria que leer un enlace web se debe poder
<lcn> :P
<kakashi> yo si puedo leer archivos .txt .c .loque sea  pero cuando le pongo la direccion de una pagina web no sirve =(
<kakashi> yo habia hecho este ejercicio en C# pero C es muy abstracto =(
<Ramir00> hola gente una pregunta el virus recycler.exe afecta a linux? seguro que no
<Ramir00> recien formatee e pendrive lo puse en la maquina con w7 y no lo detecto...pero lo conecte en la maquina con ubuntu y se ve la carpeta recycler
<Gargadon> Ramir00: no, no afecta para nada
<kakashi> No saben de un chat por aqui de programadores en C???
<Gargadon> (a menos que lo abras con wine)
<Ramir00> bueno tengo instalado wine
<arp-off> #c
<Ramir00> pero no le di doble click al archivo
<Gargadon> Ramir00: pero mientras no lo abras no va a pasar nada
<kakashi> no C#  no  =(
<Gargadon> LOL
<Ramir00> lo elimine del pendrive pero se autogeneraba....entonces yo lo elimine y otro saco el pendrive rapido y desaparecio por ahora
<Gargadon> Ramir00: si se genera en tu computadora con Windows, entonces tu computadora esta infectada
<arp-off> Ramir00 mira si esta en FAT32
<arp-off> ..
<Ramir00> si le di ese formato
<arp-off> y bueh...
<arp-off> deberia andarte entonces
<Ramir00> ahora a la pc con windows le paso el antivirus o busco algo en la red de como borrarlo
<Gargadon> si, aunque este no es un canal de Windows asi que a buscar por tu cuenta ;)
<Ramir00> se autogeneraba con ubuntu lo borraba y volvia a aparecer
<Ramir00> por eso me entro la duda
<Ramir00> asi que a linux no le hace nada?
<Gargadon> desconozco si el autorun de Ubuntu puede ejecutar exe con wine
<arp-off> dios...
<arp-off> que horror
<Ramir00> bueno entonces de ultima elimino el wine que no lo uso para nada
<Ramir00> bueno me voy a dormir mañana tengo que levantarme a estudiar el voltimetro vectorial
<arp-off> :P
<arp-off> voltimetro lineal.. logaritmico
<arp-off> :PP
<Ramir00> + el fasimetro
<Ramir00> see you , vale lo que pesa
<Thedemon007> Hoals
<Thedemon007> aff casi siempre lo escribo mal es Holas
<lcn> Thedemon007: jaja
<Thedemon007> :)
<Katarcis> xD
<lcn> por casualidad ustedes no saben a que se refieren las Secciones "OPCIONES DE POSIX" en los manuales de algunos programas no?
<nestor> buenas noches
<nestor> ayuda con cuenta del msn
<nestor> entonces?
<nestor> Alguien puede?
<Thedemon007> nestor que problema tienes?
<nestor> quiero tener video llamadas en msn
<nestor> pero ni emphaty ni amsn lo logran por lo de los protocolos
<nestor> y no puedo pasarme a skype como hago con todos los contectos?
<Thedemon007> Los contactos??
<Thedemon007> que quieres hacer con los contactos nestor ?
<nestor> Thedemon007, quisiera instalar msn mejor pero no se como
<nestor> en vista que no hay otras opciones por lo de la cam
<Thedemon007> Mmm msn mm puede ser que funcione con wine bajandose el intalador de windows
<nestor> cree?
<Thedemon007> si creo no estoy seguro aunque hay alternativas libres
<Thedemon007> mm no me acuerdo bien hay un programa mm dejame ver
<nestor> Thedemon007 pero no se puede hacer una videollamada
<Thedemon007> si hay un programa libre que puedes hacer video llamadas dejame buscar el nombre que no me acuerdo
<nestor> ok
<Thedemon007> se llama Ekiga nestor
<Thedemon007> Ekiga 3.2.7 is available in the repository.
<Thedemon007> http://wiki.ekiga.org/index.php/HowTo_install_Ekiga_packages#Ubuntu
<Thedemon007> se llama Ekiga nestor, Ekiga 3.2.7 is available in the repository. http://wiki.ekiga.org/index.php/HowTo_install_Ekiga_packages#Ubuntu
<nestor_> probando Thedemon007
<nestor_> Thedemon007 pero no usa msn o si?
<Thedemon007> Mmm no se no lo he probado me imagino que no
<nestor_> pero para eso lo necesito por los contactos que tengfo
<Thedemon007> pues en skype importas contectos del msn pero solo agrega
<Thedemon007> a los que tienen cuenta en skype y los que no los invita
<nestor_> Bueno ni modo porque no quiero skiè pero gracias por la aydua
<fosco_> buenas
<RaJiL> buenos dias
<dzup> !saludos RaJiL
<kubot> dzup: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<RaJiL> haha
<RaJiL> una pregunta
<RaJiL> que  ubuntu instalo en un sansung R540, x86 o x64?
<dzup> que microprocesador usa?
<dzup> puedes verlo desde windows click derecho en MI PC y ver la arquitectura
<dzup> ...en propiedades.
<RaJiL> Intel Core i3-380M
<dzup> http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=50178   ...poner 64
<dzup> Instruction Set64-bit
<RaJiL> aha
<RaJiL> lo que ponga en la distribucion amd64 da igual entonces?
<fosco_> si, da igual
<fosco_> amd64 = 64 bits
<fosco_> i686 = 32bits
<RaJiL> ok
<RaJiL> pues nada muchas gracias
<RaJiL> voy a ubuntizar, si se puede decir así el portátil :)
<RaJiL> tengo una duda sobre las particiones
<RaJiL> tengo 165Gb libres
<RaJiL> que tamaño mas o menos me aconsejais para el /home
<RaJiL> y demas.. etc
<erAbuelo> el que quieras
<erAbuelo> para el sistema yo creo que con 5-10Gb vas sobrado
<erAbuelo> el resto se lo puedes dejar a home
<RaJiL> con 4gb de ram cuanto de Swap hago?
<erAbuelo> si vas a suspender o hibernar almenos 4Gb sino lo que quieras
<RaJiL> ok
<RaJiL> muchas gracis , erAbuelo
<erAbuelo> son 5000€ xDD
<RaJiL> jaja
<RaJiL> no llevo suelto
<erAbuelo> na, por pronto pago te hago un descuento de 1€
<erAbuelo> aprovecha xD
<RaJiL> bueno me lo pensare
<erAbuelo> xDD
<RaJiL> jaja
<RaJiL> venga voy a ver si termino de instalar
<dzup> 165GB Oo   hombre tu no te preocupes, en serio
<Thedemon007> MM no se que pasa google se volvio loco o el servidor de internet pero el google me sale en otro idioma
<Thedemon007> o tal vez sea el firefox 4 bueno me sale algo asi: ᎤᏂᎳᏛ ᏚᏓᏴᎳᏛᎢ ᎩᎳᏊ ᎢᏴ ᏚᎾᏓᏡᎬ
<forces> Thedemon007, april foods
<Thedemon007> no se que idioma sera pero el google me sale en ese idioma buscando desde la barra
<Thedemon007> ?? foreces que es eso ?
<xangua> google.com
<forces> s/foods/fools/
<xangua> seleccionas español latinoamérica
<Thedemon007> ni idea de donde esta la configuración voy a http://www.google.com/foods/fools/ y dice link no encontrado mm
<Thedemon007> esta en se idioma todo raro
<Thedemon007> hasta el google .co.ve me sale en ese idioma jajjaj
<Thedemon007> pasame un link de la configuración forces
<forces> Thedemon007, http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pescado_de_abril
<forces> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/April_Fools'_Day
<forces> por si sabes ingles
<forces> esta mejor documentado
<dzup> dia de los inocentes
<Thedemon007> http://img402.imageshack.us/i/dayy.png/
<Thedemon007> Mmm pero hoy no es el dia de los inocentes no creo que tenga que ver que unos hackers estan haciendo bromas o que jajajjajaja
<forces> Thedemon007, no son hackers
<forces> el propio google las hace
<forces> newegg estuvo vendiendo huevos
<forces> xD
<Thedemon007> Mmm ya lo solucione tenia abierto otra busqueda antigua y hay cambie las preferencias
<forces> -.-
<forces> esa fue tu broma para nosotros?
<Thedemon007> Nah me paso de verdad mm google ??
<Tiffon> nas
<dzup> wtf?
<Thedemon007> ya hiba a revisar el about:config por si la configuracion de busqueda hacia que buscara con ese idioma o algo por el estilo jajjaajjaj
<forces> iba no hiba
<xangua> como les gusta complicarse la vida >.<
 * forces is listening to: Jada Kiss & Ruff Ryders - Ryde or Dye Vol. 2 - My name is Kiss - (1:58/4:09)
<Thedemon007> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cherokee_syllabary
<Thedemon007> froces y a ti tamb te ha echo bromas google??
<forces> Thedemon007, el año pasado quito las vocales de mi gmail
 * forces is listening to: Beyonce and Jay-Z - Desconocido - Crazy in love - (2:00/4:09)
<forces> ya me aburrio esa
 * forces is listening to: PANIC! At The Disco - A Fever You Can't Sweat Out - Lying Is The Most Fun A Girl Can Have Without Taking Her Clothes Off - (0:09/3:20)
<Thedemon007> mm ok
 * forces is listening to: Fragma - Dream Dance Vol.49 - Memory - (0:57/3:12)
<Tarrasquero> bu-e-nos dias
<sodaclan> hellooo
<mimecar> sodaclan: di que versión de ubuntu usas
<sodaclan> alguiensabe que es esto 10.10
<sodaclan> ya baaaa
<sodaclan> ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
<sodaclan>  ata1.00: error: { UNC }
<sodaclan>  ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100
<sodaclan> ok uso ubuntu 10.10
<mimecar> sodaclan: ¿tienes puestas todas las actualizaciones?
<sodaclan> sip
<sodaclan> tooo
<fosco__> sodaclan: suena a error fisico del disco duro
<mimecar> ¿cuando te sale el error?
<fosco__> ve a sistema - administracion - utilidad de discos
<sodaclan> en el arranque después del grub antes de que inicie el sistema
<fosco__> selecciona el disco q sea y mira que dice en "Datos SMART"
<sodaclan> el disco tiene algunos sectores erroneos
<fosco__> pues eso debe ser
<sodaclan> en rojo cntador de sectores reubicado
<sodaclan> como reparo?? o reviso el disco?
<fosco__> un error fisico es irreparable
<fosco__> puedes engañar al sistema formateando el disco, pero el error seguirá ahi y tarde o temprano volverá a aparecer
<sodaclan> y hay donde dice ejecuatra auto comprobacion
<fosco__> lo puedes hacer
<fosco__> pero es informativo, no repara nada
<mimecar> sodaclan: solo puedes marcar los sectores defectuosos
<mimecar> perderás el espacio en disco asociado
<sodaclan> dice que tine 649 sectores defectuosos
<sodaclan> quiere deci que mis disco duro  murio?
<sodaclan> aveces la maquina se queda colgada
<fosco__> sodaclan: quiere decir que está fallando, que cada vez fallará más y que perderás datos, yo lo que haría sería una copia de seguridad cuanto antes de los datos importantes de ese disco
<mimecar> sodaclan: solo una parte
<fosco__> y con calma lo substituyes por otro disco cuando puedas
<sodaclan> y ya dos veces al reiniciar queda en un sistema de reparacion me pide opciones
<sodaclan> con letras
<mimecar> sodaclan: inicia con un live cd y copia a otro disco tus datos
<sodaclan> y despues ?
<mimecar> comprueba los sectores defectuosos
<mimecar> pero si van aumentando ese disco está apunto de morir
<sodaclan> bueno yo ya lo sospechaba tiene 3 años el pobre
<sodaclan> me tocara formatear a ver
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> te pasará lo mismo
<sodaclan> solo me toca verlo morir
<sodaclan> es como un cancer?
<mimecar> busca los sectores defectuosos
<mimecar> como un cancer no, si el disco tiene problemas en la parte electrónica no puedes hacer nada
<sodaclan> estoy aplicando la auto comprobacion
<mimecar> ¿estas haciendo un test de superficie?
<sodaclan> donde lso datos smart dice autocomprobacion le di ahy
<sodaclan> termino la auto comprobacion  nada cambia
<fosco_> ya te dije q la comprobacion es solo informativa
<mimecar> muy poco te ha tardado ese test de superficie
<fosco_> no cambia nada
<mimecar> si e slo que has hehco
<sodaclan> sip
<mimecar> un test de superficie son varias horas
<sodaclan> el disco es sata de 80
<mimecar> fosco_: eso aplica un test de superficie?
<fosco_> no
<fosco_> es un test de capacidades SMART
<sodaclan> lo unico que dice es eso
<Tarrasquero> sodaclan: no puedes sacra la info del disco?
<Tarrasquero> sodaclan: no puedes sacar la info del disco?
<sodaclan> el sitema operativo arranca  pero de vez en cuando se cuelga
<Tarrasquero> el disco esta en uso?
<Tarrasquero> o sea es el del sistema
<Tarrasquero> si es ext4 usa hdd regenerator
<Tarrasquero> solo que tienes que hacer la iso en un win2 :S
<Tarrasquero> perdon usa hire'ns boot cd que ya lo trae
<Tarrasquero> a comer..en un ratos estoy por aqui
<mimecar> sodaclan: tienes que pasar un test de superficie
<sodaclan> como hago eso mime
<mimecar> creo que el programa es badblocks
<mimecar> tendrás que usarlo desde el live cd
<sodaclan> ya intente pero me dice que el disposotivoesta ocupado
<rengo> holas buenos dias. saben ubuntu server donde se guarda el archivo gdm.cong?
<sodaclan> haaaa desde un live !!!
<rengo> *gdm.conf
<mimecar> rengo: seguramente en /etc
<rengo> no lo encontre
<rengo> mimecar:  en otro ldo donde pude estar?
<mimecar> podría ser
<rengo> instale gdm pero quiero editarlo
<mimecar> pero editar la configuración a mano...
<rengo> lo se
<rengo> usarlo como server x
<rengo> por eso estoy buscando
<mimecar> para que necesita un servidor web el GDM?
<rengo> quiero gdm.conf
<rengo> instale gdm
<mimecar> para que si es un servidor web
<rengo> este server fico
<rengo> uso solo pcs virtuales mimecar
<mimecar> eso no responde a la pregunta
<rengo> mimecar-away:  cual pregunta?
<hashashin> nas
<aguitel> nas
<Sr_ubuntu> Hola.
<Sr_ubuntu> ¿Cómo puedo hacer un reverse con OpenSSH?  una web me dice:      ssh -N -R 8000:localhost:22 user@ip -p 9520      lo que no entiendo (y no encuentro) es qué significa esta parte:    8000:localhost:22 user@ip    8000 no sé qué es... localhost y 22 tampoco, luego, user@ip qué es? mi usuario y mi IP o el usuario al que quiero conectarme y su IP?
<free-beer> Sr_ubuntu, 8000 es el puerto, localhost casi siempre se refiere al "host" local (normalmente TU máquina)
<Sr_ubuntu> dos puertos?
<Sr_ubuntu> free-beer? aparecen dos puertos? no entiendo
<Sr_ubuntu> 8000 y 9520..
<free-beer> Sr_ubuntu, ps, no sepo; trate de explicar hasya donde creí entender
<free-beer> Sr_ubuntu, ¿intentaste colocar esa línea en particular en google?
<Sr_ubuntu> uff
<josecreador> mira esta pagina SR_ubuntu http://tuxpepino.wordpress.com/2007/05/11/ssh-el-dios-de-la-administracion-remota/
<Sr_ubuntu> sí, tengo muchas pestañas...
<Sr_ubuntu> josecreador: vot
 * free-beer tambien tiene pestañas, salvo una vez que se quemó la cara jugando con pólvora, en ese momento no las tuvo como por tres meses
<Sr_ubuntu> josecreador: lo leí.. pero no pone nada de reverse shell
 * Sr_ubuntu XD
<Sr_ubuntu> http://caminaseguro.mx/2010/12/05/como-hacer-un-tunel-reverso-ssh-para-pasar-por-firewalls-cerrados/
<Sr_ubuntu> este puerto es arbitrario, puede ser cualquier puerto desocupado que definamos
<Sr_ubuntu> no entender eso...
<weeifuh> tu tarzán
<fzeta> ieep, nas!
<weeifuh> eu!
<Sr_ubuntu> locos!
<Sr_ubuntu> xd
<rengo> ustedes saben donde se guarda ubuntu el archivo gdm.conf?
<rengo> por q /etc no lo encutro
<rengo> *encuesntro
<surfer_21> hola
<mnemonic_> buenas
<weeifuh> rengo:  en las ultimas versiones no es necesario
<josecreador> que hay?
<weeifuh> el servidor x reconoce solo el hardware
<surfer_21> instale ubuntu por usb y no mtuve ningun problema
<surfer_21> el asunto es q instale el Home dentro del /
<surfer_21> y queria saber si alguien sabe como dejar el Home en una particion nueva
<josecreador> rengo esta  en /etc/init
<surfer_21> he investigado como hacerlo pero tngo dudas y queria saber si alguien habia echo esta modificacion alguna vez para q me oriente un poco porq no qiero estropear la instalacion
<aguitel> surfer_21, y porque no hicistes eso desde principio ?
<surfer_21> porq con el apuro no lo hice desde un inicio
<aguitel> que antiguedad tiene tu instalacion?
<surfer_21> fue error mio sucede q no estoy en mi casa y tenia el netbook con problemas asi q me comnsegui un usb live y lo instale lo mas rapido q pude sin pensar en la particion del home
<rengo> josecreador:  init solo o init.d?
<surfer_21> llevo ya 3 meses con las instalacion
<josecreador> init solo
<rengo> josecreador:  en init.d o init a secas?
<rengo> ok gracias
<demelsa> bunas
<demelsa> buenas
<demelsa> alguien me puede decir cual sería para ubuntu el equivalente al ares de windows?
<erUSUL> demelsa: no hay un cliente de la red ares que yo sepa
<erUSUL> !p2p
<kubot> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<omikron4> demelsa: el amule?
<Sr_ubuntu> amule? bittorrent? bah..
<rengo> josecreador:  no me aprese parte xdmcp en gdm.conf
<aguitel> surfer_21, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Sr_ubuntu> ¿Cómo puedo instalar VNC? Que alguien me diga el nomre exacto dle paquete plis porque aquí veo vnc-tal y no el vnc command line interface and cli cliente and server
<surfer_21> gracias aguitel estoy mirando el enlace
<rengo> Sr_ubuntu:  server te acosejo x11vnc
<demelsa> omikron4: erUSUL gracias
<rengo> yo use eso mi server
<Sr_ubuntu> RENGO: T
<Sr_ubuntu> ty
<rengo> solo ejecutas depues usas cliente vnc
<rengo> es mejor server vnc cncx11
<rengo> Sr_ubuntu:
<Sr_ubuntu> ok, ty
<rengo> que es ty?
<erUSUL> *T*hank *Y*ou
<rengo> ok
<aguitel> surfer_21, leelo bien antes de aplicarlo y de cualquier manera haz un backup de tu informacion
<surfer_21> aguitel, tengo una duda de este enlace yo le lei esta muy bueno
<josecreador> surfer_21 tengo como hacerlo pero no tengo el enlace, te puedo guiar si quieres?
<Sr_ubuntu> uff... alguien sabe el nomre del paquete para vnc modo consola?
<surfer_21> mmmm vale es q tengo una duda
<aguitel> pues dila
<surfer_21> en esta parte del codigo se supone q se hace una copia de respaldo
<surfer_21> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/588650/
<Sr_ubuntu> nice, xvnc4viewer
<surfer_21> pero no entiendo porq se hace sudo mkdir /home si se supone q esa debe desaparecer
<erUSUL> surfer_21: necesitas un punto de montaje para la particion de home como para cualquier cosa que montes
<josecreador> no copia. mueve
<surfer_21> erUSUL, eso es correcto en el enlace q me dio eguitel sale eso explicado y hay q hacerlo el problemas es el codigo q no entiendo en el pastebin q postie recien
<surfer_21> o sea entiendo lo que hace el codigo pero lo q no entiendo es porq en la linea 4 vuelven a crear la carpeta Home en la particion vieja u original
<erUSUL> surfer_21: para tener un punto de montaje para la particion de home
<surfer_21> mmmm es q el punto de montaje se ha creado ya esa particion de home la crean en una nueva particion ahora la vieja particion que ahora esta mas peqeuña no deberia tener la carpeta home o si??
<surfer_21> porq ese codigo mueve el viejo home a un home backup y luego vuelven a crear la carpeta home pero en la particion vieja q es la q tiene la raiz
<fosco_> eso parece un trabalenguas
<erUSUL> surfer_21: necesitas un punto de montaje en root / para montar la particion que contiene home
<itali-chan> Hola necesitaria vuestra ayuda porfavor, Quiero encodear un video que tengo en avi y pasarlo a VP8 o thero con el ffmpeg, pero no se como funciona, queria saber si alguno aqui entiendo de esto
<arp-off> !google ffmpeg avi to vp8
<kubot> YouTube - Convierte videos a WebM con ffmpeg: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fnp1GN6DFWE>
<itali-chan> a ver fracias
<itali-chan> pero es para windoes, solo espero que los comandos sean los mismos xd
<arp-off> en la terminal: man ffmpeg
<arp-off> te dara la ayuda...
<itali-chan> ok
<NeoRanger> buenos dias!!
<NeoRanger> tengo un problema con firefox 4, cada vez que carga una pagina o quiero abrir otro pestaña o se termina de cargar una pagina, el programa se cuelga
<NeoRanger> internet anda rapidisimo pero el navegador falla constantemente
<NeoRanger> es un bug??
<cousteau> NeoRanger, ni idea, a lo mejor abriéndolo desde terminal te da más info
<olpc> no ami me anda bien firefox 4
<wicope> pon en el terminal el programa y mira los logs a ver porque puede pasar ...
<NeoRanger> yo tuve un par de problemas al instalarlo pero ahora estan bien los repos pero el programa anda mal
<NeoRanger> wicope, como los miro a los logs??
<wicope> NeoRanger: cuando falla el firefox arrancado desde la terminal deja "huellas" del error, eso son los logs que me refiero .. sabes el comando del firefox-4 para arrancarlo desde el terminal?
<NeoRanger> aahh
<NeoRanger> no, no lo se
<wicope> NeoRanger: pues ala.. a saber ^^ buenas
<NeoRanger> ahora mismo le di al marcador del facebook y se colgó, cuando cargue la pagina el programa sigue
<wicope> NeoRanger: si el firefox 4 tiene un acceso directo o en los menús, editar los menus del applet Menú principal y buscas el firefox 4 y ves su comando .. así lo pones en el terminal y ves los logs.. que ya te digo sin los logs también puedes desisntalar el programa, borrarlo de donde se encuentre ubicado y volverlo a instalar
<BabyGirl> habra algun programa que ponga etiquetas (TAGS) a peliculas
<wicope> BabyGirl: quizás haya alguno, yo no conozco ninguno, tal vez puedas usar alguno de etiquetas de audio y ver si soporta etiquetado de vídeos .. hola
<iqpi> en qué consiste eso de poner tagas a las películas?
<iqpi> tags*
<fosco_> yo tampoco le veo mucho sentido a poner tags a los videos, hay reproductores que usen esos tags?
<NeoRanger> la mejor forma de solucionar ese problema de firefox es volver a instalarlo???
<fosco_> NeoRanger, no creo q reinstalar un programa solucione nada
<cousteau> NeoRanger, cómo diablos quieres que lo sepamos?
<cousteau> prueba a arrancarlo desde terminal
<cousteau> si te lo instalaste por ppa, supongo que el comando será simplemente "firefox"
<NeoRanger> veré hacer eso a ver si se soluciona
<NeoRanger> sigue igual
<itali-chan> una pregunta, cuando voy a launchpad, voy a un programa y escojo la version de ubuntu que tengo, me salen dos llaves una encima de la tra
<itali-chan> debo usar las dos o solo una?
<itali-chan> o.o?
<doolph> hola
<doolph> XP
<itali-chan> hola alguien sabe como se puede instalar handbrake lol?
<erAbuelo> buenas
<mnemonic_> buenas
<lcn> mnemonic_: hi
<doolph> hola
<doolph> a todos/as
<ozman> como instalar modem tigo en ubuntu 10.4 si lo reconoce como un dico y no modem
<mas> hola
<mas> alguien sabe si existira una distro con compiz y drviers de nvidia, es para testear
<mimecar> ubuntu
<mimecar> si instalas los drivers...
<mas> mimecar :/
<mas> es q tiene q venir con drivers
<mas> no los puedo instalar desde ellive
<jamesjedimaster> linux mint
<mimecar> crea un usb permanente y los instalas en la memoria usb
<mas> linux mint tampoco los trae
<erUSUL> mas: es ilegal distribuir en el live los drivers de nvidia con el kernel
<mas> erUSUL chakra lo hace pero tiene kde y no tiene compiz
<erUSUL> por eso nadie lo hace
<erUSUL> mas: pues alguien tendra que denunciarlos
<mas> mimecar como hago un live permanente pero de opensuse?
<mimecar> de opensuse no lo se
<mimecar> busca en foros de esa distribución
<mas> ok
<dannyLopez68> buenas
<molocoize> buenas noches
<molocoize> me gustaria saber como insertar texto en las imagenes con las que quiero hacer un video
<molocoize> uso OpenShot
<erAbuelo> buenas
<RSombry> olaaa
<RSombry> hay forma de instalar ubuntu en un VHD como se puede con Win7? o incluso usando Win7?
<erAbuelo> VHD ?
<RSombry> Virtual Hard Disk
<erAbuelo> ah
<erAbuelo> y eso que es ?
<dannyLopez68> RSombry: y no has pribado con virtualbox ose?
<RSombry> para que?
<erAbuelo> RSombry: no es broma, es que no se a que te refieres con disco virtual
<RSombry> Quiero instalar ubuntu en un Disco Virtual e iniciarlo fisicamente no virtualmente
<arp-off> ??
<RSombry> Windows 7 lo puedes intalar en un VHD e iniciarlo, como si fuera un disco fisico cualquiera
<arp-off> RSombry el disco virtual por asi decirlo.. es virtual.. fisicamente no va arrancar.. lo levanta apartir de una VM
<RSombry> Ubuntu no es menos que Windows 7, entonces como hago lo mismo con ubuntu?
<arp-off> um
<arp-off> a ver explicate bien
<arp-off> a que le llamas VHD?
<erAbuelo> eso pregunte yo antes xD
<RSombry> un archivo "algo.vhd"
<Carlitos__> http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/5560525/Tutorial-poner-una-Marca-de-Agua-a-tus-Videos-Linux.html
<arp-off> RSombry y como levantas el archivo
<arp-off> fisicamente?
<erAbuelo> y como arranca w7 desde ese disco ?
<RSombry> windows 7 lo hace con un vhd, hay tutoriales de como instalarlo
<arp-off> RSombry yo consideraria algo
<arp-off> cuando instales el So que sea en una VM
<arp-off> sobretodo Windows
<arp-off> y luego lo inicies fisicamente...
<RSombry> no necesitas una VM para windows
<RSombry> http://www.taringa.net/posts/ebooks-tutoriales/2744157/Windows-7_-Instalar-y-arrancar-desde-un-_VHD.html
<arp-off> el cambio de hardware para el SO es significable
<arp-off> pero we...
<arp-off> significativo
<RSombry> No necesitas VM para Windows
<RSombry> el VHD lo creas con el dvd de Windows 7
<arp-off> si ya te comprendi
<arp-off> em
<arp-off> osea....
<arp-off> es una pre-instalacion
<arp-off> ?
<arp-off> como un Live?
<RSombry> Quiero tener el ubuntu instalado en un VHD e iniciarlo como se puede hacer con Windows 7
<arp-off> el VHD de Windows lo armas a gusto
<arp-off> o es como viene¿
<RSombry> Si instalas Windows 7 en un VHD, solo es eso, inicia normal, el windows 7 casi como que ni se da cuenta que esta trabajando con un VHD, el VHD lo creas con comandos en la consola de recuperacion del dvd de windows 7 y despues instalas ahi, despues de haberlo montado como si fuera un disco normal
<arp-off> um
<arp-off> eso suena a un Live
<RSombry> por que un Live?¿
<arp-off> y si...
<RSombry> lo instalas para siempre y hay gente que lo usa asi de por vida, una vez instalado asi no es diferente a una instalacion tradicional
<arp-off> y que ganas?
<RSombry> incluso si no sabes de eso, tal vez ni te des cuenta que estas con un VHD
<RSombry> Quiero tener un "Ubuntu.vhd" y un "windows7.vhd" y poder iniciar ambos, teniendo en el disco real, solo esos dos archivos, sin nada mas
<arp-off> um
<arp-off> y tu info?
<RSombry> es una forma de tener el disco limpio sin particiones y a la vez tener cuantos sistemas operativos quieras
<RSombry> que info?
<arp-off> va apartar a otra particion?
<RSombry> no quiero tener ninguna particion
<arp-off> dios
<arp-off> eso suena peligroso
<weeifuh> sacrílego
<RSombry> Mira esto
<RSombry> http://techiser.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/Boot-Physical-Computer-From-Virtual-Disks-with-VBoot.jpg
<RSombry> ahi por ejemplo hay varios ubuntus y muchos windows
<arp-off> um
<arp-off> ahora digo yo...
<RSombry> hay ubuntu nativo (o normal) y ubuntu en VHD
<arp-off> es necesario correr la instalacion o no
<arp-off> para hacer eso?
<RSombry> Es que no se tanto, para windows 7 con el dvd creas el VHD y lo instalas en ese mismo VHD... pero el bootloader de windows 7 no soporta otro sistema operativo en VHD que no sea el windows 7
<arp-off> ok
<arp-off> pero lo que te pregunto es
<RSombry> en windows 7 ya lo hice esto, pero quiero hacerlo con ubuntu tambien
<arp-off> en ese proceso de creacion de eso
<arp-off> corres la instalacion normal de w7?
<RSombry> si, la normal, una vez hecho el truco "nada ni nadie se da cuenta de que estamos trabajando con un archivo vhd"
<arp-off> ah
<arp-off> pregunto eso por el tema de la deteccion del hard
<arp-off> como en el proceso de instalacion.
<RSombry> todo el hardware es real, lo unico virtual es el disco
<arp-off> ok
<RSombry> despues se puede tocar los perfiles de hardware y en ubuntu iniciarlo como un windows 7 virtual
<arp-off> osea que si me llevo ese archivo a otra pc
<arp-off> va re-detectar todo
<arp-off> como si cambiara un HD fisico a otra pc
<RSombry> como si cambiaras un disco real a otra pc
<RSombry> si
<arp-off> veo...
<arp-off> eso no es muy bueno
<arp-off> pero we
<arp-off> seria como una imagen de disco en 1 solo archivo
<RSombry> pero con perfiles de hardware de windows se puede lograr que sea compatible con otras pc y con las VM
<arp-off> um
<arp-off> sobre que tipo de particion pones los archivos
<arp-off> esos?
<arp-off> ntfs obviamente
<RSombry> si en la de windows xp
<arp-off> :S
<arp-off> hay que ver eso...
<arp-off> no se como sera bien la emulacion
<RSombry> pero quiero tener el disco duro vacio con el formato que sea, y ahi quiero unicamente tener los xxxxxx.vhd
<arp-off> pero si linux escribe sobre ntfs, el hd es virtual pero we
<RSombry> (y el bootloader o que sea necesario para que inicien claro)
<arp-off> lo unico que se  me ocurre es...
<arp-off> 2 particiones por ejemplo
<arp-off> en 1 metes el archivo de windows
<arp-off> en otra el de linux y metes grub
<arp-off> grub te va dejar saltar al bootloader de windows
<arp-off> o bien al de linux
<arp-off> como lo hace normalmente
<RSombry> pero entonces tendria un linux real y un windows virtual-real y quiero ambos en vhd
<arp-off> no no
<arp-off> vos usas el mismo sistema vhd de ubuntu
<Tukeke> http://www.muylinux.com/2011/03/30/ubuntu-11-04-te-dejara-probar-algunas-aplicaciones-sin-instalarlas/
<arp-off> en la particion para linux
<arp-off> en fin
<arp-off> me voy llendo.. saludos
 * arp-off off
<file_not_found4> hola
<file_not_found4> alguien tuvo problemas con el samba?
<debsan> file_not_found4, no
<jorechp> Buenas tardes alguno sabe si existe algun canal de inkscape
<guampa> #inkscape
<mimecar> en la web del programa lo dirán
<file_not_found4> no puedo ver los archivos desde el nautilus
<file_not_found4> los archivos compartidoa
<file_not_found4> alguien me puede ayudar
<file_not_found4> apartado red, al en entrar en "Red de windows" tira este error
<file_not_found4> No se pudo montar el lugar
<file_not_found4> Falló al obtener la lista de compartición del servidor
<mimecar> intenta acceder a otra red samba
<file_not_found4> como?
<mimecar> mueve el ordenador a otra red que tenga ordenadores con windows
<file_not_found4> abri desde windows la compartición ubuntu-desktop
<dannyLopez68> que mas necesito para poder tener aceleración grafica?
<file_not_found4> samba y me dio error
<file_not_found4> desde otra pc de la red local
<file_not_found4> desinstale samba pero no quiero dejar rastro de la config
<file_not_found4> como lo hago?
<mimecar> hazlo desde synaptic
<mimecar> y purga la configuración
<file_not_found4> q ejecuto
<file_not_found4> para no tener q desinstalar ubuntu-desktop y dependensias
<mimecar> (23:03:38) mimecar: hazlo desde synaptic
<mimecar> (23:03:43) mimecar: y purga la configuración
<mimecar> lee antes lo que se desinstala
<RSombry> Alguien sabe como instalar ubuntu en un VHD e iniciarlo?
<mimecar> VHD?
<file_not_found4> samba-common
<RSombry> http://www.taringa.net/posts/ebooks-tutoriales/2744157/Windows-7_-Instalar-y-arrancar-desde-un-_VHD.html
<file_not_found4> depende de ubuntu-desktop
<RSombry> eso pero con ubuntu, como lo hago?
<mimecar> no se si podrás hacerlo RSombry
<mimecar> entonces poco puedes hacer
<RSombry> http://techiser.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/Boot-Physical-Computer-From-Virtual-Disks-with-VBoot.jpg
<RSombry> mira esa imagen
<file_not_found4> sudo purge --
<mimecar> eso puede ser vmware o virtualbox
<RSombry> es una pc real
<dannyLopez68> como hago para desintalar alsa y reinstalarlo eliminando toda la confing?
<NauTiluS1> hola, cual es el comando para formatear un disco a bajo nivel, o mejor dicho que le pase un formateo lento al disco?
<mimecar> el formateo es el mismo siempre
<NauTiluS1> intente con /dev/zero
<NauTiluS1> pero veo que lo hizo muy rapido
<NauTiluS1> es para un disco duro que tiene algunos sectores problematico y quiero que se junten por asi decirlo en un lugar que no molesten
<NauTiluS1> algun tip para eso?
<mimecar> si tienes sectores dañados no los puedes mover, solo marcar
<NauTiluS1> como hago eso/
<mimecar> usa badblocks
<mimecar> el espacio de los sectores dañados lo perderás
<NauTiluS1> no importa
<NauTiluS1> es para un viejo compañero de batalla
<erAbuelo> NauTiluS1: eso que quieres normalmente lo hacen las herramientas del fabricante, comprueba el disco y marcan los sectores dañados, y si quedan sectores disponibles los reasignan
<NauTiluS1> erAbuelo, hace mucho escuche que aquí en linux existe una herramienta para marcarlos, el problema es que no recuerdo como se llama :S
<SadlyMistaken> que quieres marcar NauTiluS1???
<erAbuelo> NauTiluS1: creeme la unica solucion con los discos actuales es la herramienta del fabricante
<SadlyMistaken> es que acabo de llegar, y no he podido leerlo
<NauTiluS1> ok
<NauTiluS1> lo intentare con ello
<SadlyMistaken> ah, hablan de discos duros... no tengo ni idea de esas cosas
<erAbuelo> lo otro es lo que dice mimecar la lista de badblocks, pero eso es cuando ya no quedan sectores disponibles, y en ese caso mejor tira el disco
<NauTiluS1> aunque ya logre recuperar casi la totalidad de informacion que contenia, el viejo estaba bien rebelde :P
<NauTiluS1> ah por cierto, disculpen por hablar por aqui, se me paso el offtopic
<erAbuelo> ego te absolvo !
<erAbuelo> xD
<NauTiluS1> lol
<erAbuelo> hasta mañana
<SadlyMistaken> erAbuelo, chaoo
<PakoTM> wenas
<RSombry> mimecar
<mimecar> di
<RSombry> Que sabes sobre "instalar ubuntu como si fuera un programa en windows"?
<mimecar> usas wubi para eso
<mimecar> personalmente prefiero la forma normal
<RSombry> Con eso puedes instalar ubuntu dentro Windows 7 instalado en VHD?
<carnau> ¿En serio hay alguien que usa wubi?
<mimecar> wubi es solo para ubuntu
<RSombry> y entonces en el disco real tener solamente el Bootloader de Windows 7 y un archivo Windows7.vhd, dentro del cual estaria tambien instalado el ubuntu?
<mimecar> RSombry: no se que ventajas te da usar vhd
<RSombry> Pero eso es posible? :3
<mimecar> no lo he hecho nunca
<carnau> RSombry, en vez de hacer esa "chapuza", si quieres usar ubuntu sin instalarlo usa virutalbox
<RSombry> suena factible?
<carnau> *virtualbox
<RSombry> Lo que quiero es... tener windows y ubuntu, teniendo el disco real con vhd
<mimecar> eso mismo lo puedes hacer con virtualbox
<RSombry> pero me dijeron en el chat de ubuntu ingles que no se puede instalar ubuntu en vhi y bootearlo, pero que puedo instalarlo en el windows7 como programa
<mimecar> con ese disco virtual de microsoft no se si funcionará
<carnau> con virtualbox en linux si que se puede hacer, con windows no se
<carnau> supongo que si, puedes mirarlo en su documentación
<RSombry> no quiero ninguna maquina virtual
<RSombry> solo disco virtual
<RSombry> alguien me dijo "you'll be an idiot thinking u can install linux on a booted vhd win7 system"
<RSombry> me dijo: "Debes ser una idiota pensando que puedes instalar linux en un vhd booteado por medio de windows7"?
<mimecar> el instalador detecta ese tipo de discos?
<RSombry> que instalador?
<mimecar> el de ubuntu
<RSombry> Pues no... pero... si ya iniciaste windows 7 desde ese metodo deberia "no darse cuenta" que se trata de un disco virtual
<mimecar> y como lo instalas?
<RSombry> como aplicacion de windows
<carnau> me refiero a que puedes instalar ubuntu en tu máquina real y que puedas cargar ese sistema mediante virtualbox.
<mimecar> como haces que el instalador de ubuntu se instale en ese tipo de disco
<mimecar> si se convierte en una aplicación de windows haces lo mismo que con virtualbox
<RSombry> si puedes tener una maquina virtual en vhd con ubuntu, entonces puede funcionar en ese disco
<RSombry> que...??....
<RSombry> la instalacion de windows instala una maquina virtual????
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> como haces que el instalador de ubuntu se instale en ese disco
<RSombry> instala un ubuntu desde el que se puede bootear, o no?
<RSombry> inicio el windows 7 y lo instalo como si fuera un windows 7 en cualquier disco normal
<mimecar> ...
<carnau> yo me perdí hace rato xD
<mimecar> el live cd de ubuntu puede usar ese disco virtual?
<RSombry> no
<RSombry> habria que montarlo antes..
<mimecar> como lo haces desde la instalación de ubuntu
<RSombry> asi? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1254030
<mimecar> vhd es de virtualbox?
<RSombry> es microsoft virtual pc
<RSombry> pero virtualbox puede usar vhd
<mimecar> entonces por fuerza necesitas una máquina virtual
<carnau> por lo que entiendo... Puedes instalara W7 primero y dejar algo de espacio libre en disco. Luego en W7 con virtualbox puedes instalar ubuntu, usando la parte del disco sobrante. Es eso?
<RSombry> Nop, el Ubuntu tiene una instalacion que lo instala como aplicacion de windows
<mimecar> eso se llama wubi
<mimecar> y no usa nada de lo que has dicho
<JRamirez696> Alguien me podria decir que tipo de bloqueo tiene esta pagina contra los sistemas linux? (trend.eeff.com), por que en sistemas windows puedo entrar perfectamente. y por linux no?
<mimecar> JRamirez696: mandales un correo
<JRamirez696> mimecar, los hps. no responde!!!! ojala!!! ya he mandado uno.
<mimecar> espera a que respondan
<JRamirez696> y la respuesta del webmaster. fue.. algo como... gracias por enviar tu carta.. puedes entrar en la siguiente direccion... trend.eeff.com/Login/
<RSombry> Tal vez no es por el S.O...
<JRamirez696> mimecar, esa url es para sistemas linux. es decir para hacer login por linux y otros OS.. ya la conocia.. pero es que tampoco va..
<RSombry> Tal vez es por el navegador que usas.
<JRamirez696> mimecar, esperar? mmm diablos. chinos estos..
<mimecar> solo te pasa con una página china, habla con ellos
<JRamirez696> RSombry, ya esta mas que comprobado que es un caso SUPER extraño.. por que es solo en linux.
<JRamirez696> mimecar, si ya lo he intentado, pero no tengo un contacto directo.. solo emails.. los cuales no responden.. QUE TRISTE...
<RSombry> Por que necesitas esa web china tan fea?
<mimecar> espera más tiempo
<RSombry> Mandale mail en otro idioma
<RSombry> tal vez no entienden español, probaste ingles? google traductor para intentar en chino?
<carnau> JRamirez696, voy a probar que saco :-)
<JRamirez696> carnau, ojala lograras algoooo
<JRamirez696> RSombry, he probado ingles, que es el idioma con el que he hablado con el soporte de ventas. el cual anda desaparecido del mapa.. y mande en chino tambien..
<carnau> es un server microsoft lleva el iis7, voy a probar cambiando el agente a ver si cuela
<JRamirez696> RSombry, ahhh y tambien adjunte un monton de informacion tecnica. dando argumentos al respecto.
<JRamirez696> carnau, iis 7.. sip.. asi es..
<JRamirez696> no se.. pero hay algo raro desde directamente la peticion de la cookie.. algo diferente tiene que hacer windows o algo no se.
<JRamirez696> pero es super raro.
<JRamirez696> puse el router con server dhcp activado. con 2 sistemas netamente.. windows y linux....  (2 sistemas virgenes. y linux live.. y 1 windows.. )
<JRamirez696> y asi y todo sigue el problema con el linux....
<JRamirez696> entonces mi opinion que esto va mas afondo. yo digo que alguna cosa estan haciendo estos chinos locos.
<carnau> hace poco me encontré con un problema de que mi server petaba sólo con distros basadas en debian, así que de todo me puedo esperar
<carnau> por los headers no es, por que llevo los del iphone puesto y sigue sin funcionar
<pecar> hola alguien sabe como saco el driver de una sintonizadora de tv?
<JRamirez696> carnau, que crees que pueda ser? es bien raro, no?
#ubuntu-es 2011-04-03
<doolph> q xopa
<granjero> hay un algun soft que lea lo que uno tipea?
<JRamirez696> granjero, algun keylogger?
<granjero> no no
<granjero> Gespeaker era lo que buscaba
<pecar> JRamirez696 LKL
<pecar> Linux Key Logger
<pecar> granjero si tenes synaptic en ubuntu 10.10  buscas keyloger y te aparece uno
<Souchiro> tarrasquero
<Tarrasquero> hey
<Souchiro> ntra a offtopic
<Tarrasquero> hmmm
<Tarrasquero> haber
<aprendiz> como estan?
<aprendiz> como es que levanto la wi fi con modprobe?
<aprendiz> Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01) cual es el firmware para esta placa?
 * JRamirez696 solucioneeeee el problemaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII trend.eeff.com (SUPERADOOOOO)
<nestor> que hay amigos tengo un problema_ Tengo una vaio que se reinicia sola y lo hacia con w7 como con ubuntu
<nestor> hey en mi vaio no se ve la temperatura
<nestor> como ver la temperatura en una vaio
<fosco_> nestor: tienes varias maneras
<fosco_> la mas sencilla acpi -V
<nestor> fosco_ me toco instalar el acpi y  lo hice pero no me sale la temp
<fosco_> otra opcion sudo apt-get install lm-sensors && sudo sensors-detect && sensors
<fosco_> te har'a un mont'on de preguntas, dile a todo Yes
<fosco_> uy, tengo el teclado en ingles
<nestor> jajaja
<nestor> fosco_ pero fijate que ni en la vios se puede ver la temperatura o no he allado donde
<nestor> Ya he instalado programas y en todos me dice que no se puede acceder a la informacion
<fosco_> los programas lo q hacen es llamar a sensors
<fosco_> si no tienes sensors no ver'an nada
<jamesjedimaster> no puedes ver lo que hay en /proc/acpi/battery  ?
<nestor> jamesjedimaster BAT1 dice
<nestor_> perdon bosco_ pero se me reinicio la maquina
<nestor_> bosco_ si tengo censor pero nunca le habia visto los valores devueltos
<fosco_> no entiendo muy bien lo q quieres decir
<nestor_> Y bosco_ te preguntaba lo de la temperatura porque la compu se me reinicia sola
<fosco_> ejecutando sensros ves la temperatura?
<fosco_> sensors
<nestor_> el programa que vos me dijiste que instalara
<nestor_> me da tres valores, 47, 47 y 49
<fosco_> ok
<fosco_> pues eso es
<fosco_> son temperaturas bastante normales
<fosco_> no creo que eso sea el motivo del reinicio
<jamesjedimaster> pero puedes monitorear esos valores
<nestor> fosco_ el detalle es que se me reinicia
<fosco_> debe ser por otro motivo
<nestor> dos veces se me va reiniciando desde que comenzamos a hablar pero no es eso porque se reinicia no se apaga
<nestor> que opinas fosco? que sera?
<fosco_> pues no lo se, te pasa con otros sistemas operativos?
<nestor> si con w7
<nestor> entonces? ya le quite la bateria y sigue igual
<fosco_> podria ser un problema hardware
<fosco_> pasale un memtest para descartar que sea fallo de ram
<jamesjedimaster> nestor: hay otro archivo dentro de /proc/acpi llamado temperature ahi puedes ver la temp del cpu
<jamesjedimaster> en mi caso (una desktop) esta en /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature
<nestor> fosco_ me paso de nuevo
<fosco_> ya veo
<fosco_> <fosco_> pasale un memtest para descartar que sea fallo de ram
<nestor> que opinas fosco_
<fosco_> y tambien mira en la bios que no haya algun tipo de apagado por temperatura
<nestor> en la bios no sale casi nada solo referencia de los dispositivos de arranque y algo sobre la ram,. es mas ni la temperatura se ve
<nestor> como hago el memtest?
<fosco_> al arrancar el menu del grub te da una opcion memtest
<nestor> mmm no tengo grup creo
<nestor> es que solo ubuntu tengo, ya migre del todo
<fosco_> si, el grub lo tienes igual, aunque debe estar oculto
<fosco_> al inciciar creo q el menu se muestra con shift
<fosco_> derecho o izquierdo no recuerdo
<nestor> aja
<nestor> y donde crees que encuentre lo de mas de la bios? porque de verdad que no aparece ni opciones de overclock que pense que talvez serian
<fosco_> yo lo tengo en el apartado de Powersave options
<fosco_> depende de cada bios
<nestor> fosco_ mmm ni esa opcion me sale tendre otro menu de bios? como entro si es asi?
<Triviox> Buenas, tengo una consulta, estoy usando los drivers privativos de ati, version 11.02.. me funcionan sin problemas, hasta ayer juegaba también sin problemas; pero cuando ahora voy a abrir un juego en full screen aparece un icono (un "1" de color blanco en fondo rectangular rojo); que solo se va cuando entro al centro catalyst/display manager y lo desactivo
<Triviox> pero cuando vuelvo al juego vuelve el molesto rectangulo rojo con  el "1" en blanco.. hay alguna forma de desactivarlo?
<Triviox> Gracias!
<TrueNhero1> como kito un tipo de archivo de cromium para que no se ejecute automaticamente?
<alienware> hola alguien ya esta usando ubuntu 11.04 el beta para que me digan que tal esta
<xangua> pruebalo tu mismo y dirás
<Souchiro> hasta el lunes
 * forces is listening to: Wiz Khalifa - WWW.iM1MUSIC.NET - Black And Yellow - (0:39/3:41)
<Estrellita> hola =)
<ubuntu_> ola..
<ubuntu_> estas ?
<ubuntu_> ajaaa
<ubuntu> holaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ubuntu_> maresco te cuento q ahora si me toy choreando..
<ubuntu> en que paginas estass?'
<ubuntu> yoo tambienn
<ubuntu_> estoy tratando de instalar el kubunto y la makina esta pensando..!!!
<ubuntu>  porque para el manual de esta vaina  hau qye hacerlos co las pantallas del sistemas
<ubuntu_> esa parte de las instalacion me tiene triste ya...
<ubuntu_> aja, pero manual, el del sistema o la herramienta ??
<ubuntu_> porq es el de la herramienta .. tengo unaa pag donde sale eso...
<ubuntu_> bueno.. si logro reparar el disco...
<ubuntu> des sistema de informacion
<ubuntu> tu estas por la vit o por la que esta dañana?
<ubuntu_> la q esta dañada..
<ubuntu> aquii hay un opcion de compartir escritorioo
<ubuntu_> al enos qme combie de pc..
<ubuntu_> dale a ver
<ubuntu> porque si trato de compartirr  contigoo ve si puedoo revisar tus archisvos
<ubuntu_> oka..
<ubuntu>  la otra opcion es que me vaya   canaimaa y como ya la tengo instala si deje compartir
<ubuntu>  veamoss
<ubuntu_> ehh.. no entendi a q te refieres..!!
<ubuntu_> cancele la instalacion akella.. voy a volver a intentar
<LeoQuilmes> Hola
<LeoQuilmes> hay alguien que entienda de Linux (?)
<LeoQuilmes> mas precisamente de la distro Ubuntu 10.10 ......
<LeoQuilmes> se agradece soporte tecnico :P Necesito ayuda!!!!
<LeoQuilmes> bueno, nadie pa ayudar?
<dzup> explica
<LeoQuilmes> gracias
<LeoQuilmes> es sencillo
<dzup> hay mucha gente
<LeoQuilmes> tengo una pc con win 7
<dzup> !detalles LeoQuilmes
<kubot> LeoQuilmes: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<LeoQuilmes> baje de ubuntu web el cd
<LeoQuilmes> a ver si puedo detallar bien
<dzup> !enter LeoQuilmes
<kubot> LeoQuilmes: No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<dzup> !paste LeoQuilmes
<kubot> LeoQuilmes: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<LeoQuilmes> baje el cd para poder probarlo e instalarlo, lo arranque  y probe normalmente, pero cuando le doy a instalar se tranca...
<dzup> que le dice dmesg ?
<LeoQuilmes> precisamente coloco instalar, me pide idioma, me dice que tengo coneccion a internet y demas y lueg de ese "OK" DEBERIA CONTINUAR LA INSTALACION PERO  no me tira ni un mensaje
<dzup> hasta que parte llega?
<LeoQuilmes> se queda como si estubiera cargando... un circulito girando y nada... reinicie en win 7 volvi a intentarlo y nada
<LeoQuilmes> lo ultimo que veo constantemente es el panel que me muestra que tengo coneccion a internet energia y ahi se queda
<dzup> puedes entrar a otra terminal mientras ahi? (trl + alt + f1..f10)?
<LeoQuilmes> no te entiendo? ahora estoy con win 7
<LeoQuilmes> jamas utilice linux, pero necesito aprender a usarlo...por eso me lo baje y queria instalarlo a la par de este
<dzup> cuando este en eso, puedes precionar ctrl + alt + dela f1 ...al f10   ...simultaneamente y abrir una terminal en modo texto?
<LeoQuilmes> no lo probe, pues no se nada de linux
<LeoQuilmes> supongamos ke lo hago
<dzup> normalmente te abre otra terminal con ctrl + alt + f3 o f4
<LeoQuilmes> qque debreia hacer en ese caso?
<dzup> intenta, y ejecuta esto: dmesg
<dzup> fijate al final por algo "raro"
<dzup> y regresas con eso aqui en el canal para diagnosticar
<LeoQuilmes> ok deberia copiar l oque dice ahi para que puedas leerlo
<LeoQuilmes> entonces vuelvo a intentarlo luego y hago eso, porque ahora estoy bajando el torrent del dvd de ubuntu-10.10-dvd-i386.iso
<dzup> solo apunta datos relevantes,
<LeoQuilmes> ahora una pregunta mas, es fiable la version ubuntu 11.04? o hay alguna distro mejor?
<dzup> al final del dmesg te deveria decir que estaba haciendo antes de "congelarse"
<dzup> no se si ya sea stable 11.04, lo que si puedo decir que lucid va bien aqui.
<dzup> lucid = 10.04
<LeoQuilmes> ok, como dato hice un reset de la bios, y revise todo, mi pc es una intel core2duo 2.13 3gb ram, disco sata2 500gb mother intel dg41rq
<dzup> el live dice que va bien?
<LeoQuilmes> ok entonces por las dudas primero me bajo la 10.04 y la pruevo, si me premite instalarla. Por ahora te re agradezco la ayuda y de ultima hago lo que me pediste
<LeoQuilmes> el live anda perfecto pero al instalar se traka
<LeoQuilmes> este... sonara tonta mi pregunta pero el espacio libre para instalarlo necesariamente debe estar sin formato?
<dzup> hmm, bueno, trata esa i386   haber como le va desde ahi, si quieres seguir con esa que traes en live, necesitariamos ver que le dice dmesg
<dzup> no importa, no ocupas formatear
<LeoQuilmes> ookok no molesto mas gente, la verdad me siento un inutil a pesar de traer 16 años laburando con pc (guindows)
<dzup> no te preocupes
<dzup> todos comenzamos alguna vez
<LeoQuilmes> gracias... es asi, a los 15 rebente mi primer fuente, no podia ser distinto ahora...
<LeoQuilmes> bueno salgo a revisar eso
<LeoQuilmes> gracias dzup
<dzup> bien, una pregunta ..legas a la face de reparticionar tu disco etc, o antes?
<dzup> se fue
<luckys> hola buenas buenas
<Thedemon007> Holas
<Thedemon007> Aff tengo un problema muy seriooo
<Thedemon007> un porblema seriesicimo bueno resulta que tengo o tenia un tri boot 2 y un hasefroch 7
<Thedemon007> 2 ubuntu y un hasefroch 7
<Thedemon007> hasefroch me daba un error al intentar actualizar al sp1 busque el codigo de error
<Thedemon007> y segun es un problema relacionado con una particion
<Thedemon007> bueno por estupido en vez de seguir primero las
<Thedemon007> instruciones desde la pagina oficial de hasefroch me encontre al buscar el codigo de error con una pagina que decia que debia de
<Thedemon007> abrir el administrador de discos y luego selecionar la particion del sistema y colocarla como activa
<Thedemon007> hice esto pero el administrador parecia colgado no veia que avanzaba ni nada
<Thedemon007> asi que lo cerre y intente abrir otro pero el otro no abria mm ia tenia miedo de reiniciar pero bueno lo hice
<Thedemon007> al iniciar pues plash al parecer el grub volo pero ese no es el lio el lio es que haora tengo como 200 particiones en el disco
<Thedemon007> mm aun no he reparado el grub ni nada estoy en un live
<Thedemon007> al interntar iniciar me sale la consola de grub-rescue
<Thedemon007> bueno recien abri el gparted desde aca el live y tengo como 200 particiones
<Thedemon007> porqueria de hasefroch
<Thedemon007> mm bueno voy a pastear algo para que miren lo que digo de las 200 particiones
<Thedemon007> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/588853/
<Thedemon007> Hola Estrellita
<Estrellita> no duermes
<Estrellita> hola =)
<Thedemon007> Mmm haora menos Mmm tengo miedo de que si paso el analisis me vuele mi hasefroch 7 original
<fosco_> Thedemon007: puedes usar testdisc o photorec para recuperar esas particiones
<Thedemon007> cual me recomiendas fosco ?
<fosco_> los dos
<Thedemon007> Mmm pesan menos de 29 mb
<Thedemon007> mm estoy desde un live usb y no mas tengo 29mb
<Thedemon007> mm voy a montar algunas particiones a ver
<Thedemon007> Mmm bueno las particiones donde tengo hasefroch los documentos de hasefroch y  el home de linux parecen intactos peroo
<Thedemon007> luego se repite un monton de veces la particion home y de documentos y al montarla pues se monta como si furan el home y los documentos
<dzup1> !google g4u
<kubot> Algo de Linux: g4u: Clonar HDD en Linux: <http://enavas.blogspot.com/2008/04/g4u-20-clonar-hdd-en-linux.html>
<Thedemon007> Mmm que dicen si le paso el analizador de gparted puede dañar algo ??
<ubuntu> hola a todos
<Thedemon007> Ooo hola ubuntu que version sos ??
<ubuntu> alguien que meayude a confugurar moden usb 10.04
<ubuntu> ubuntu 10.04
<ubuntu> alguien que meayude aterminar de con figurar mi moden usb
<Thedemon007> testdisk esta en los repos no ?
<ubuntu> alguien meayuda
<fosco_> Thedemon007: si
<fosco_> y photorec tambien
<Thedemon007> mm ok igual hice un sudo apt-get update y medo 0 bytes en el pendrive mm voy intentar crear el usb boteable de nuevo pero esta vez con mas espacio
<fosco_> ubuntu: tienes alguna manera de conectar a internet con ubuntu? necesitas actualizar el sistema antes de seguir
<Thedemon007> mm tengo el iso en la particon mm no se si saldra bien pero bueno tengo otro pendrive con ubuntu 10.04 32 bits boteo con ese y creo el nuevo con el otro pen de 4 un live de 10.10
<fzeta> buenos días, familia;)
<ubuntu> fosco tu podrias ayudarme a terminar de configurar mi moden usb pasa que mi moden conecta correctamente  pero cuando conecto mi usb para guardar mis archibos y mesale tipo desconocido (application/octet-stream)
<fzeta> ubuntu: http://blogdefzeta.blogspot.com/2010/09/experiencias-de-un-novato.html
<Thedemon007> voy a reniciar gracias fosco_ no vemos dentro de un ratito
<fosco_> ubuntu: te estoy ayudando, te he preguntado si tienes alguna manera de conectar a internet
<fosco_> suerte Thedemon007
<ubuntu> si conecta
<ubuntu> estoy chateando con el moden
<ubuntu> usb
<fosco_> ok, si tienes conexion a internet abre un terminal y actualiza el sistema con esta orden:
<fosco_> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<fosco_> cuando haya acabado avisame
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<fosco_> nas abuelo
<erAbuelo> hi fosco_ :)
<ubuntu> fosco nose podra aser de otramanera resulta que mi disco duro de mi laptop se malogro y estoy con el CD en modo prueba ayuda porfa
<fosco_> ubuntu: y como pretendes arreglar el sistema instalado si no te va el disco duro para acceder a él?
<erAbuelo> lo memoriza todo y luego lo escribe directamente en el disco duro nuevo con vim xDD
<ubuntu> no resulta que quiero descargar un archibo de internet que pesa masde 800 megas
<fosco_> ubuntu: lo que deberías hacer es arreglar primero tu instalación de ubuntu
<ubuntu> y solo tengo 2 GB de ram
<ubuntu> lo que pasa es que no quiero areglar la istalasion por que mi disco duro no sirbe
<ubuntu> por eso utiliso CD
<ubuntu> de ubuntu
<fosco_> pues compra otro disco duro, no vas a estar siempre con liveCD
<ubuntu> pues como te digo me urge descargar
<fosco_> pues para descargar lo primero es arreglar ubuntu
<fzeta> de por sí, en Lucid Lynx no reconoce el módem usb, ni actualizandolo. hay que descargar unos paquetes extras
<fzeta> que raro no? eso sí que me dio a mi dolores de cabeza en su momento xD
<ubuntu> claro mas yo pretendo guardar midescarga en mi usb  , resuta que  esto eslo que moestra aui una imagen http://www.hiboox.es/go/imagenes-100/moden,9de7bc72ee471ab279f39badf317dfc8.png.html
<fzeta> ubuntu: no haz visto en enlace que te poste? ahí están los paquetes que necesitas,
<ubuntu> creo que al moden ZTE MMC Storage enla par te de tipo lo recono siera como moden mi usebe no tendria problemas
<ubuntu> fzeta no me yego ningun enlace
<fzeta> ubuntu: http://blogdefzeta.blogspot.com/2010/09/experiencias-de-un-novato.html
<flypp> ubuntu, si necesitas descargar un archivo grande desde una sesión live-cd, evidentemente hacerlo de forma local no te sirve, pues aunque lo guardes en el escritorio, o en "Descargas", lo está almacenando en RAM. Para almacenar un archivo en disco (y que no vaya a la ram) o bien montas una partición local de tu disco duro, o metes otro pendrive y lo descargas ahí
<ubuntu> eso eslo que quiero aser guardar en un pendriver pero pongo el pendriver i me sale tipo desconocido (application/octet-stream) ygual el moden usb
<SherokiX> exactamente que es lo que te sale como tipo desconocido? lo que quieres descargar, el pendrive?
<SherokiX> ubuntu tienes que ser consciente de que nadie más que tu ve tu monitor, y que los demás no vamos a adivinar lo que tu quieres decir, solo vamos a saber lo que dices en realidad, no lo que pienses
<ubuntu>  mira esta imajenhttp://www.hiboox.es/go/imagenes-100/moden,9de7bc72ee471ab279f39badf317dfc8.png.html
<SherokiX> no, no miro imágenes la pregunta es sencillaa
<ubuntu> http://www.hiboox.es/go/imagenes-100/moden,9de7bc72ee471ab279f39badf317dfc8.png.html
<erAbuelo> SherokiX: y dios, y los extraterrestes, y si eres un pelin conspiparanoico, la cia, el kgb etc xddDDD
<SherokiX> erAbuelo: pero yo no veo su monitor, ni quiero verlo
<erAbuelo> no se no se, me da que algo ves xDDDD
<ubuntu> tipo desconocido mesale  (application/octet-stream)
<flypp> ubuntu, si le das con el botón derecho al pendrive kingstom no te aparece la opción de "Abrir"?
<SherokiX> primero tendrá que aprender a hablar, luego ya podrá manejar un pc
<erAbuelo> SherokiX: "ubuntu | tipo desconocido mesale  (application/octet-stream)" <------- ese eres tu mirandole el monitor xDDDD
<zurdito> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofnW_FfvNSQ
<ubuntu> si pero no abre
<SherokiX> ubuntu entonces adivino: es el pendrive loq ue te aparece como tipo desconocido. ¿me lo puedes confirmar?
<erAbuelo> ubuntu: mi consejo, vete a un ciber xD
<SherokiX> montalo entonces con la consola
<ubuntu> como lo ago
<SherokiX> sudo mount /deb/sdXY /mnt -o uid=1000,gui=1000
<SherokiX> donde está montado puedes verlo o bien con el comando dmesg tras enchufarlo
<SherokiX> corrijo: que dispositivo es puedes verlo o bien con el comando dmesg tras enchufarlo
<SherokiX> o bien escribes sudo mount /dev/sd<y pulsas tab> y sin terminar de escribir el comando, metes el pendrive y entonces pulsas nuevamente tab y ves que ha salido de nuevo y eso será y terminas de escribir el comando
<SherokiX> ejemplo, sdb1
<erAbuelo> ta lueeeeg
<SherokiX> adeu erAbuelo
<ubuntu> SherokiX ya me conecto pero esta raro pues no me deja ni siquiera crear una carpeta
<Grog> buenas , alguien me puede comentar la utilidad de XML ???
<mimecar> Grog: es un "formato" de archivo que puede leer cualquier aplicaicón
<Grog> ok, pero q utilidad se le puede dar... esque no lo entiendo
<mimecar> guardar cualquier tipo de información
<mimecar> los datos se guardan como texto en lugar de en un formato cerrado
<mimecar> si una aplicación guarda los datos como xml, cualquier aplicación puede leer esos datos
<Grog> pero esos datos se guardan en archivos, por lo que es mejor hacerlo en una BD.... no?
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> imagina que tienes un documento de libreoffice en xml
<mimecar> los datos de ese documento se puede interpretar desde otros programas
<mimecar> si fuera un formato cerrado eso no podrías hacerlo
<mimecar> no siempre hace falta usar una base de datos
<Grog> esque yo estoy pensando en psibilidades de utilizacion para webs.... pero no encuentro nada...
<mimecar> php puede trabajar con xml
<Karcelona> Hola
<Karcelona> La diferencia es abismal; hay muchisima mas gente en este canal que en otros como fedora u opensuse :S
<Karcelona> lo que me pone nervioso es el "que" significa esto, jeje
<erUSUL> Somos buena gente
<Karcelona> no lo pongo en duda :)
<mimecar> Karcelona: que en los otros canales la gente busca más en google
<Karcelona> osea, que usan mas los foros quieres decir?
<mimecar> foros y se buscan la vida en general
<Karcelona> yo vengo buscando mi distro perfecta
<Karcelona> y no la encuentro XD
<mimecar> no existe ninguna distribución perfecta
<Karcelona> no dejo de cambiar entre las mas conocidas y ninguna "me llena"
<Karcelona> es una enfermedad... jajaja
<Karcelona> por cierto, esto que estamos hablando se puede escribir en este canal o debo ir a "off-topic"?
<mimecar> está llegando a offtopic
<erUSUL> Karcelona: fear not. tenemos canal de offtopic ;P
<erUSUL> ot
<erUSUL> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<Karcelona> gracias
<Karcelona> ahi estoy
<Karcelona> se saben ya los requisitos de unity (me parece que habrá dos tipos de requisitos)?
<mimecar> Karcelona: en principio unity no consume muchos recursos
<mimecar> afortunadamente se podrá usar gnome normal
<Karcelona> será una dificil eleccion... son muy parecidos visualmente unity y gnome shell (según he visto en imagenes)
<Karcelona> mimecar, has probado gnome shell?
<mimecar> si y no lo usaré
<Karcelona> que le encuentras de malo?
<mimecar> no permite nada de personalización, es muy estático...
<mimecar> parece más un interfaz de teléfono móvil que de PC (se aplica lo mismo a unity)
<Karcelona> si... la verdad que han tomado el mismo camino
<Karcelona> aunque en cierto modo lo veo bien esto... tomaron una actitud para nada conservadora
<Crashbit> A mi es que no me gustan ni unity ni gnome-shell y mira que ahora mismo estoy con unity
<Crashbit> pero creo que estos cambios, harán que la gente vuelva a KDE. Aunque bueno, esto el tiempo lo driá ...
<aguitel> usa gnome nomas
<Crashbit> aguitel: sí, es otra opción
<aguitel> y desinstala todo lo demas
<Crashbit> pero lo digo por práctica ... si hay que ir desinstalando ... mucha gente quizas se tire a KDE
<Crashbit> ya veremos ...
<Karcelona> puede ser
<Karcelona> aunque con mi ATI, kde va mal
<Crashbit> Karcelona: no debe ser así
<Crashbit> Karcelona: el módulo gráfico es independiente del gestor de ventanas
<Karcelona> por eso estoy con gnome... aunque tambien la simplicidad me gusta (no soy de configurar mucho la interfaz)
<Crashbit> Karcelona: totalmente independiente
<Karcelona> tienes razon... la cosa es que mi ATI me va mal en cualquier distribucion actualmente
<Karcelona> creo que por eso no dejo de cambiar de distro
<Karcelona> pero en KDE la cosa es que teniendo aceleracion 3d, los efectos de kwin no se activan
<Karcelona> y aunque es una pijotada... es algo que queda bien XD
<fosco_> en principio los requisitos minimos para unity son los mismos q para versiones anteriores, pero tiene q haber soporte OpenGL
<fosco_> cualquier equipo q pueda ejecutar compiz puede usar unity
<rengo> holas
<rengo> hay algun soft mutiplatafirma para poder visualizar los ñpgs de ubuntu remtamente?
<Karcelona> crashbit, tu que usas unity actualmente... que tal lo encuentras de estabilidad y de usabilidad n general?
<fran_> hola
<Crashbit> Karcelona: no me convence, es casi estable, pero gnome ya lo es, usabilidad no me gusta mucho, porque con gnome+docky tienes algo casi idéntico y con mas opciones, además de la tradicionalidad de los menús
<Crashbit> Karcelona: zeitgeist viene con una configuración por defecto que no me mola ... por ejemplo, cuando abres un fichero oculto muchas veces ... te lo muestra como "elementos mas usados", aunque sea oculto
<Crashbit> Karcelona: si es porn, pues no pasa nada ... pero si son llaves GPG o ficheros que no te interesa que nadie sepa que existen ...
<fran_> tengo varios servidores virtuales con apache pero cuando entro con la ip publica entro en el servidor por defecto alguien sabe cual es la url de los demas servidores¿?
<Crashbit> no se, es como dar pistas sin necesidad
<Crashbit> Karcelona: pero son opiniones personales
<Karcelona> oks, pero me sirven :)
<rengo> para nmo sabe ok chau
<fran_> por favor me pueden ayudar
<mendieta> fran_: eso lo definis en la conf de apache
<fran_> he estado mirando web pero es para ponerle un nombre de dominio
<fran_> yo queria una cosa como esta por ejemplo http://ippublica/web1/ http://ippublica/web2/
<mendieta> fran_: eso lo definis en /etc/apache2/sites-available/ un archivo por cada dominio
<fran_> pero estan en el mismo dominio todas
<fran_> una pagina por cada dominio se hacerla
<mendieta> entonces haces un alias por cada carpeta
<fran_> los alias se configuran en apache tambien¿?
<mendieta> que diga que la url http://ippublica/web1 es el documentRoot /var/www/web1 y la carpeta http://ippublica/web2 el documentRoot es /var/www/web2/
<fran_> ya pero la ippublica cambia entonces no puedo poner una en concreto
<mendieta> fran_: podes usar default como ejemplo. Fijate que habla de /doc y apunta a una apache-doc
<mendieta> haces un alias que diga /web1 y listo
<fran_> entonces en el servidor virtual creo un alias ok
<mendieta> Claro eso lo manejas con apache.
<fran_> pues no me deja
<fran_> utilizo virtualmin
<fran_> y en el servidor apache no hay alias
<mendieta> Fijate que despues tenes que hacer un link simbolico de /etc/apache2/sites-available/ /etc/apache2/sites-enable/
<fran_> lo que he hecho es crear varios servidores virtuales cada uno con su dominio pero no se como entrar en sus paginas desde internet
<fran_> la pregunta es absurda
<fran_> pero no entiendo
<mimecar> fran_: asigna un puerto a cada servidor
<fran_> ya asin si se
<mimecar> solo puedes hacerlo de esa forma
<fran_> pero no se podria http://ippublica/web2 http://ippublica/web1
<fran_> tendria que abrir muchos puertos
<mimecar> por poder se puede
<mendieta> fran_: a ver si te sirve esta url http://www.webmin.com/apache.html
<mimecar> pero que cambiando la dirección de una ip accede a una web...
<fran_> esta bien pero creo que no me explico bien tengo una lan y en ella tengo un servidor un virtualmin he creado varios servidores virtuales con su respectivo dominio en los que puedo entrar mediante lan pero como entro en ellos mediante wan¿?
<fran_> no entiendo la pagina que me has dado lo siento
<mimecar> entrarías igual que ahora
<erUSUL> fran_: tienes que hacer redireccion de puertos en el router
<fran_> ahora entro con www.pagina1.com www.pagina2.com
<fran_> y todas tienen la misma ip publica
<erUSUL> fran_: redireccionar los accesos al puerto 80 ( o el que sea ) en el router al servidor interno
<fran_> cuando entro con ip pubica aparece la pagina de apache por defecto
<mimecar> fran_: la petición redireccionará al puerto que escuche cada web
<fran_> el puerto de cada web es el mismo
<mendieta> fran_: si pero el puerto de *todos* los servers es el mismo
<fran_> si
<mendieta> fran_: si queres diferenciar cada dominio tenes que hacer una distribucion de ese puerto a cada ip interna de cada servidor
<fran_> pero solo tengo un servidor con una ip y en el tengo varios servidores virtuales
<fran_> como entro en un servidor virtual con nombre www.mipagina.com en mi servidor dns desde internet
<erUSUL> fran_: los dominios estan registrados?
<mendieta> fran_: ¿probaste estos modulos? http://www.webmin.com/cgi-bin/search_third.cgi?category=ISP+Software
<mendieta> me parece que el que te puede ayudar es el ISP Control
<fran_> no  estan registrados
<erUSUL> fran_: entonces como se va a resolver el dominio? probaste con la ip publica?
<fran_> claro la pregunta es poniendo mi ip publica como voy de un servidor a otro
<mimecar> IP/web1 , IP/web2
<fran_> asin lo he comprovado pero no va
<fran_> eso pensaba yo
<mimecar> si cuelgan del directorio raiz de apache funcionará
<fran_> ok
<wicope> hola, Cúal es la forma ó la manera más adecuada de organizar, llevar, realizar la planificación de las tareas de un proyecto software complejo?
<erUSUL> wicope: creo que hay gente que se estudia unas cuantas asignaturas de  una carrera para eso ;P
<cousteau> un gestor de proyectos, tipo planner
<Crashbit> :)
<m4v> wicope: tenerlo en un sito tipo launchpad? usar el bug tracker y eso.
<Karcelona> nos vemos, salud
<wicope> arriba el software libre!!
<fzeta> abajó el monopolio de Microsoft
<m4v> si si, pero no creo que sea relevante a este canal ;)
<manolin> buenas tardes. ¿hay alguien que se le vean las fotos con alteraciones de color en firefox 3.6.16? me ocurre desde ahce un par de dias
<seyacat> hola ubuntues
<seyacat> tengo una tarjeta wifi usb de estas chinas, logra hacer el scan de las redes pero no logra conectarse, es eso posible?
<seyacat> 0416:0035 Winbond Electronics Corp. W89C35 802.11bg WLAN Adapter
<ourizo> Hola ¿como se si tengo instalada la versión de 32bit o la de 64bit? Gracias
<flypp> uname -r
<flypp> perdón
<flypp> uname -m
<Tarrasquero> seyacat: ?
<seyacat> Tarrasquero,
<Tarrasquero> [seguridad wep] iwconfig wlan0 essid WLAN_XX key s:XXXXXXXXXXXXX && sleep 2s && ifconfig wlan0 192.168.x.xx netmask 255.255.255.0 up && sleep 2s && route add default gateway 192.168.x.x && sleep 2s && ping -c3 www.google.com
<seyacat> dejame tratar
<seyacat> Tarrasquero, el argumento key s:xxxxxxxxxx me da un error
<seyacat> Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) :
<seyacat>     SET failed on device wlan0 ; Invalid argument.
<Tarrasquero> seyacat: haz un iwconfig y ves la interfaz de tu targeta
<seyacat> si eso lo e hecho
<Tarrasquero> que interfaz tienes?
<Tarrasquero> por cierto la seguridad de la red es wep?
<seyacat> si tengo en wep
<Tarrasquero> que interfaz tienes?
<seyacat> wlan0
<seyacat> el essid lo pone bien, pero el poner s:xxxxxx me da un error
<Tarrasquero> apt-get install wireless-tools
<seyacat> a ver
<Tarrasquero> seyacat: pera
<Tarrasquero> la clave es ascii
<Tarrasquero> ¿?
<seyacat> la clave es hexadecimal
<Tarrasquero> por que si es hexadecimal.. no vale
<Tarrasquero> ok
<Tarrasquero> pera
<Tarrasquero> key xxxxxxxxxxx
<Tarrasquero> hazlo así^
<Tarrasquero> obvia el 's:'
<seyacat> si bueno asi no hay problema, pero no me vincula el access point
<seyacat> queda asi Access Point: Not-Associated
<ourizo> Perdón de nuevo          ¿I686 es 32 bits?
<Tarrasquero> seyacat: tienes 192.168.1.1 de ap?
<ourizo> i686
<Tarrasquero> si
<ourizo> ok, gracias :)
<Tarrasquero> ourizo: 64bits = amd64
<ourizo> ok
<jorechp> buenos dias, consulta existe alguna forma de cambiar de idioma a inkscape
<Tarrasquero> apt-cache search inkscape ← así miras si tiene un paquete para ello
<flypp> paquete no hay, pero yo recuerdo tener el inkscape en perfecto español
<flypp> mira en las preferencias
<Tarrasquero> seyacat: revisa algo
<Tarrasquero> nano /etc/resolv.conf ← pega el contenido en pastebin
<seyacat> Tarrasquero, la verdad no es problema de red, sino de conexion, cuando dejo corriendo el iwevent no me vincula al access point, lo que es normal
<Tarrasquero> nano /etc/resolv.conf ← pega el contenido en pastebin
<Tarrasquero> a veces e tenido que intentar varias veces para que me conectara
<cousteau> yo el inkscape lo tengo en español
<cousteau> creo que puedes ponerlo temporalmente en inglés si lo arrancas con   LANG=C inkscape
<flypp> jorechp, acabo de instalar inkscape en una máquina virtual con maverick y está en perfecto español
<cousteau> flypp, a lo mejor lo quiere en inglés
<flypp> jorechp, Archivo-> Preferencias de Inkscape-> Idioma
<flypp> reinicias inkscape para que tome la nueva config
<jorechp> flypp, gracias ya lo cambie se agradece
<Hansels> HOLA
<Ramir00> hola
<Ramir00> gente
<Ramir00> estoy bajando una iso de matlab ,,,,y no tengo bandeja...con que prograama se puede montar..ubuntu 10.10 trae un programa por defecto??
<mimecar> puedes montarlo usando la consola
<Tarrasquero> mount /iso.iso -o loop /mnt
<dannyLopez68> lcn: en ubuntu? WoW
<lcn> dannyLopez68: jjaja entro a veces cuando estoy aburrido :P
<Ramir00> dond voy para que la maquina no entre en modo hibernacion y se me cierre la descarga ...que tengo para rato
<dannyLopez68> estas en el ot?
<lcn> ot?
<dannyLopez68> !ot lcn
<kubot> lcn: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<lcn> ahora si
<lcn> haa no no, como mucho aca
<lcn> a ver q onda eso
<Ramir00> en ahorro de energia que no suspenda nunca y que no apague la pantalla nunca...hay que ir a otro lugar para que suspenda???
<mimecar> Ramir00: preferencias, energía (o similar)
<Ramir00> gestor de energia
<Ramir00> ok
<Ramir00> hasta luego......
<NeoRanger> saludos!!
<NeoRanger> alguno me puede decir como desinstalo el firefox desde la terminal???
<erUSUL> sudo apt-get remove nombredelpaquete
<NeoRanger> ok
<NeoRanger> gracias!!
<dannyLopez68> W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/rtl_nic/rtl8168d-2.fw for module r8169 tengo ese problema
<erUSUL> eso es un warning
<dannyLopez68> erUSUL: no hay forma de arreglarlo o que me deje de aparecer?
<erUSUL> dannyLopez68: consigue el fichero y ponlo en /lib/firmware/
<dannyLopez68> erUSUL: google hoy esta contra mi
<erUSUL> dannyLopez68: http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/dwmw2/linux-firmware.git;a=commit;h=40c0f950be7040614dc45df54e25e54d00e3b73b
<erUSUL> dannyLopez68: por sino lo viste todavia. dale a los enlaces que pone blob al lado de cada archivo y te los puedes descargar
<dannyLopez68> pero no se que hacer con ellos
<erUSUL> dannyLopez68: poerlos en /lib/firmware/ no leiste lo que dice el warning? missing firmware /lib/firmware/rtl_nic/rtl8168d-2.fw for module r8169 ç
<dannyLopez68> erUSUL: pero el modulo que tengo supuestamente es el wl
<erUSUL> dannyLopez68: y? el warning se refiere a otro modulo.
<dannyLopez68> r8169 a ese?
<erUSUL> dannyLopez68: no se que estas haciendo; no lo has dicho todavia; dificil seguir comentando
<dannyLopez68> lo siento es que lo unico que se es abrir ventanas y el navegador
<erUSUL> no r8169 es otro modulo para otro hardware
<ArchDaniel> ?
<erUSUL> !hola
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<ArchDaniel> yupi
<ArchDaniel> me aburri me voy a windows cp
<ArchDaniel> xp
<ArchDaniel> XD
<iqpi> chicos una preguntilla. ¿es posible cargarse todas las barras del escritorio de ubuntu ¿cómo se llaman?
<fosco_> iqpi: si el escritorio es gnome son gnome-panel
<erUSUL> iqpi: puedes quitar a los paneles de los elementos reuqueridos del desktop en gconf sino recuerdo mal
<iqpi> es que es para hacerle un apaño a un amigo, y no tengo ni idea ni de ubuntu ni de gnome xD
<iqpi> gracias :D
<iqpi> fosco_: gnome panel elimina las dos barras la de arriba y la de abajo?
<fosco_> si le quitas el panel a tu "amigo" como va a acceder a todas sus funciones?
<iqpi> si mato ese proceso quiero decir
<iqpi> fosco_: la idea es ponerle un dock con un lanzador
<fosco_> como veas, pero yo no lo quitaría
<fosco_> como mucho lo ocultaría
<iqpi> ok gracias por los consejos fosco_  =)
<ElWuilMeR> iqpi, http://ubuntuone.com/p/JjN/
<ElWuilMeR> Ese es un scripts que te ayudara en lo que quieres hacer. ^^
<Jeferx> Buenas tardes! Espero anden bien... Alguien podrá ayudarme con un pekeño problemita que tengo con Cairo-Dock? Cuando paso el mouse por encima de algún icono la aplicación queda colgada de esta manera --> http://i54.tinypic.com/kd96w2.png Que debo hacer? Gracias de antemano...
<fosco_> Jeferx: cambia la animacion de los iconos
<fosco_> a ver si es eso
<Jeferx> fosco_, le elimine el de fuego y le de puse el de lluvia y está igual...
<fosco_> no sabía q cairo tuviese esas animaciones para los iconos
<fosco_> no se, usa otro dock, hay muchos
<carnau> el docky está bien
<carnau> lástima que no se puedan personalizar del todo la posición de algunos iconos, pero bueno, ya irá mejorando
<Jeferx> Antes había usado el cairo-dock.. hace unos días formatee todo el disco y al instalar el cairo me presenta este problema... :S
<Jeferx> fosco_, carnau: listo, creo haber solucioando.. exceso de animaciones...
<Wiward_X> hello alguien me echa una mano con el con el gestor ese de red k aparaece al lado del reloj cuando estas e X
<Wiward_X> esk lo tengo missing
<file_not_found4> hola
<Exio4> holaa!
<Exio4> donde esta la config de TweetDeck?
<file_not_found4> necesito un poco de ayuda
<file_not_found4> con samba
<carnau> bailas sólo o acompañado?
<Exio4> XD
<Exio4> file_not_found4: di el problema :)
<carnau> !pregunta file_not_found4
<kubot> file_not_found4: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<file_not_found4> desde windows xp al intentar entrar a la red de ubuntu me da un error de que no se puede entrar
<Wiward_X> alguien en que ruta se guarda el mn-aplet?
<Exio4> file_not_found4: cual?
<Wiward_X> esk no me sale el gestor de red en el arranque
<Wiward_X> y no puedo seleccionar una wifi
<Wiward_X> solo conexion por cable
<Exio4> Wiward_X: tienes el driver del wifi?
<Wiward_X> Exio4,  si
<Wiward_X> si me la reconoce
<file_not_found4> Exio4
<Exio4> mm, realmente no se, no tengo network-manager.. pero.. copia la salida de "sudo iwconfig" via pastebin
<erUSUL> Wiward_X: asegurate de que tienes u area de notificacion ene el panel
<Exio4> file_not_found4: ?
<Wiward_X> lo que esta missing es el gestor de red
<Wiward_X> ese k esta dnd el reloj
<file_not_found4> desde windows xp al intentar entrar a la red de ubuntu me da un error de que no se puede entrar
<Wiward_X> Exio4, estoy en otra makina
<Wiward_X> pero me la reconoce
<file_not_found4> ejecute esto smbclient -L facundo-desktop -U%
<Wiward_X> lo que necesito es el gestor ese para seleccionar una red de la lista k me tendria k salir en el gestor
<file_not_found4> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/589033/
<file_not_found4> y me dio esta data
<Wiward_X> erUSUL,  lo tengo en programas de arranque
<Wiward_X> pero me dice k el apllet esta missing
<erUSUL> Wiward_X: es igual. si no hay un area de notificacion en el panel el icono no aparecerá
<Wiward_X> erUSUL,  explicate
<erUSUL> Wiward_X: si no hay un area de notificacion en el panel el icono no aparecerá
<Wiward_X> y como miro eso?
<erUSUL> Wiward_X: haz boton derecho en un panel y añade una. si aparece el icono ya sabes por que desapareció
<file_not_found4> Exio4: algo esta mal configurado? creo
<Exio4> file_not_found4: ni idea.. lo siento, no tengo ni el cliente de samba.. jeje :P pero probaste un server ftp? el explorer de windows lo soporta.. o al menos el xp :P
<file_not_found4> no
<Exio4> file_not_found4: debe ser la config de samba que tiene puesta para algo de seguridad.. pero no configuro samba hace como un año XD
<file_not_found4> se ve la pc en red pero no puedo entrar
<Exio4> file_not_found4: por eso..
<Exio4> tiene puesto algo del tema de .. mm . share= o algo asi, ahora google, y te digo :P
<SherokiX> windows intenta entrar con el nombre de usuario y contraseña del usuario que estés usando (un gran augero de seguridad)
<SherokiX> tu contraseña de windows va por la red en texto claro
<file_not_found4> pero si puedo ver la red escribiendo la ip en ubuntu
<Exio4> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/589033/
<Exio4> perdon.. no se copio .. XD
<file_not_found4> puedo configurar un firewall?
<Wiward_X> erUSUL,  si me ha aparecido
<Wiward_X> y como vuelvo a meter el gestor?
<erUSUL> que gestor?
<Wiward_X> el de red
<Exio4> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-do-i-set-permissions-to-samba-shares.html
<file_not_found4> esta es mi smb.config
<file_not_found4> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/589035/
<erUSUL> Wiward_X: acabas de decir que te ha aparecido
<ElWuilMeR> !PREGUNTA
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Exio4> ElWuilMeR: a que fue eso??
<Wiward_X> ese ese k son unas ondas rollo wifi
<ElWuilMeR> .Pregunta: Estoy intentando crear un mirror de ubuntu 10.10 siguiendo esta guía: http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/UbuntuHelp:Debmirror, pero me he estancado donde dice que las versiones de ejemplo son: feisty y gutsy y yo quiero de: Maverick Meerkat
<ElWuilMeR> Que tendría que cambiar en el paso de: for a mirror host running
<Exio4> file_not_found4: hay una parte que dice "security=user" cambialo a share ..
<Exio4> security=share ;)
<Exio4> creo que era asi, luego reinicia el daemon de samba (aca ya ni idea, en ubuntu tienen otro init :P )
<Exio4> sudo restart samba
<Exio4> creo..  erUSUL ?
<carnau> service samba reload
<Exio4> le pegue? :P
<colo> sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<Exio4> colo: ese si, pero es que hay otra forma.. eso solo son "wrapper" al nuevo comando..
<Exio4> :P
<carnau> colo, no es aconsejable usar esa forma en ubuntu, mejor usar service
<file_not_found4> Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an
<file_not_found4> Upstart job, you may also use the restart(8) utility, e.g. restart smbd
<file_not_found4> smbd start/running, process 4080
<file_not_found4> Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8)
<file_not_found4> utility, e.g. service smbd restart
<Exio4> jaja :P
<Exio4> service smbd restar <-- Ahi estaba.. XD
<Exio4> file_not_found4: prueba ahora.. =)
<file_not_found4> no entra en red
<Exio4> mm
<Exio4> file_not_found4: espera que reviso de nuevo :P
<file_not_found4> No se pudo montar el lugar Falló al obtener la lista de compartición del servidor
<file_not_found4> dice eso al entrar en red
<Exio4> mmm, prueba de nuevo, =P
<file_not_found4> si reinicio ubuntu
<Exio4> no se :/
<Exio4> file_not_found4: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-490008.html
<Exio4> :|
<Exio4> chau. .-.
<Dogguie> Hola necesitaba ayuda, queria saber si hay algun programa que me permita renombrar facilmente mi coleccion de musica
<file_not_found4> no anduvo
<Dogguie> o.o
<erUSUL> Dogguie: easytag ?
<Exio4> file_not_found4: mmm, reiniciar samba, era lo mismo..
<Exio4> file_not_found4: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-490008.html
<Exio4> eso te deje hoy.. un segundo antes de que te vayas..xD
<Dogguie> easytag?
<Dogguie> lo voy a provar xd
<SherokiX> Dogguie: tienes un tal pyrenamer
<Dogguie> ok buscare
<Tr0nik> como puedo configurar un router cisco E1000
<SherokiX> con paciencia
<Dogguie> xddd
<file_not_found4> todavia no puedo hacer andar la red desde nautilus
<dannyLopez68> existe algun agregado para ver el karaoque de las canciones?
<file_not_found4> ejecute testparm y me dijo esto: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/589043/
<dabor> file_not_found4, y?
<dabor> file_not_found4, algo funciona mal?
<dabor> file_not_found4, yo cambiaria securuty = share por user
<file_not_found4> estaba en user y pasaba lo mismo
<dabor> file_not_found4, no lei que le pasaba
<file_not_found4> Al entrar a un recurso compartido de una pc con windows xp ejecutando en nautilus smb://192.168.1.1
<file_not_found4> entra sin problemas a las carpetas compartidas, pero en el apartado red, al en entrar en "Red de windows" tira este error
<file_not_found4> No se pudo montar el lugar
<file_not_found4> Falló al obtener la lista de compartición del servidor
<mimecar> file_not_found4: esto ya lo has hecho => http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/118328
<colo> file_not_found4, si le pones smb://192.168.1.(dieccion de red de la maquina con win) ?
<file_not_found4> mimecar: ya lo hice
<file_not_found4> colo: esa forma si funciona
<colo> quizas es algun error de ubuntu, a mi me pasa lo mismo, a veces intentndo varias veces entra, pero lo mas facil es mediante la dir
<carnau> file_not_found4, asegurate que la red en la que está windows es la misma que has configurado con samba
<file_not_found4> si es la misma
<carnau> además, windows es muy hijo de **** y según que cosas se acordará hasta que desconectes
<carnau> como por ejemplo, el usuario
<file_not_found4> pero tampoco veo lo q comparto yo en mi propia pc
<colo> file_not_found4, despues de 5 intentos recien pude abrir la red de windows mediante el icono de la red
<file_not_found4> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/?q=node/124271&page=1
<file_not_found4> si insta otra version
<Estrellita> hola
<fzeta> see you later!!
<Estrellita> existe alguna manera de bloquear videos flash?
<mimecar> Estrellita: firefox tiene extensiones para eso
<Estrellita> pero la persona pude desbloquearlas
<Estrellita> la idea es que no se pueda reproducir ningun video flash en la pc
<mimecar> más sencillo, borra el plugin de flash
 * alexneb hasta mañana o/
<omikron4> Estrellita: porque no quieres ningun video flash?
<omikron4> Estrellita: ve a firefox herramientas, complementos y desactiva flash o si no ve a synaptic y elimina flash
<Estrellita> una vez lo logre con ddwrt
<Estrellita> pero ahora no me funciona esa restricción
<mimecar> desinstala flash y no podrán ver vídeos
<Estrellita> vale
<dannyLopez68> por que no puedo escuchar videos de youtube...
<dannyLopez68> (ToT)
<Estrellita> tienes audio?
<dannyLopez68> si
<dannyLopez68> y todo el volumen tambien ¬¬_J
<Estrellita> que navegador utilizas ?
<dannyLopez68> en ninguno funciona
<dannyLopez68> opera iceweacel firefox chrome chromium
<Estrellita> intenta instalar
<Estrellita> sudo apt-get install libflash-mozplugin
<dannyLopez68> y ese es para...?
 * ElWuilMeR se pregunta si dannyLopez68 tiene altavoz :D o si no tiene mute activado
<dannyLopez68> por que yo instale este aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<Estrellita> cuando se instala el flash queda sin sonido por alguna razon el youtube
<Estrellita> es un plugin para que funcione bien en firefox
 * dannyLopez68 patea a ElWuilMeR
<dannyLopez68> Estrellita: No se encontró ninguna versión candidata para libflash-mozplugin
<Estrellita> intenta instalar el alsa nose si aun funcione para ubuntu 10.10
<Estrellita>  sudo aptitude install alsa-oss
<file_not_found4> hay problemas q parecen grandes, pero resulta q son pequeños
<sh4g0> como puedo abrir un archivo .pdf u otro formato desde la terminmal]?
<file_not_found4> colo: esta activado el firewall en mi ubuntu
<Estrellita> colocas el nombre del editor y luego la ruta
<file_not_found4> tengo firewall
<dannyLopez68> Estrellita: ya lo instale ahora reinicio o que hago para saber si funciono?
<colo> file_not_found4, suerte que pudiste encontrar la falla, :)
<Estrellita> espera
<file_not_found4> como configure firestsrter
<Estrellita> sudo gedit /etc/firefox/firefoxrc
<Estrellita> ya lo abriste
<dannyLopez68> pero con nano je
<dannyLopez68> y no hay absolutamente nada
<Estrellita> nada
<dannyLopez68> nada de nada
<Estrellita> deberia estar esta linea FIREFOX_DSP=”esd
<dannyLopez68> GNU nano 2.2.4                                          Fichero: /etc/firefox/firefoxrc
<dannyLopez68> solo eso nada mas
<Estrellita> en internet enconetre esto
<Estrellita> sudo apt-get install libflashsupport
<Estrellita> con eso se soluciona supuestamente
<dannyLopez68> No se encontró ninguna versión candidata para libflashsupport
<Estrellita> vale que proble
<Estrellita> si buscas el flash por sinaptic lo desinstalas luego lo instalas de nuevo
<Tarrasquero> good evenening
<lcn> dannyLopez68: cual es el problema? no podes reproducir con flash?
<dannyLopez68> no en ningun navegador tengo sonido
<lcn> solo de sonido es el problema?
<lcn> y el sonido fuera de un navegador funciona?
<dannyLopez68> si
<dannyLopez68> a las 2 preguntas
<dannyLopez68> lcn: el pulse y el alsa entran en conflicto?
<Tarrasquero> dannyLopez68: desinstala pulse
<Tarrasquero> deja solo alsa
<lcn> dannyLopez68: yo no use nunca pulse y la verdad no tuve jamas un problema con alsa
<dannyLopez68> libpulse-mainloop-glib0 libpulse0 esos
<dannyLopez68> Tarrasquero: ^
<Tarrasquero> dannyLopez68: empieza por hay
<dannyLopez68> ok
<Tarrasquero> esos son librerias
<dannyLopez68> eso me sale en aptitude seach pulse
<lcn> dannyLopez68: aptitude --purge remove pulseaudio?
<Tarrasquero> dannyLopez68: pera
<lcn> eso deberia desinstalar lo que haya instalado pulseaudio en su momento
<Tarrasquero> esa librerias no las quites
<Tarrasquero> solo pulseaudio
<lcn> no hacen falta esas librerias si usas alsa
<lcn> yo no las tengo instaladas y funciona perfecto
<Tarrasquero> ok, como quieran
<lcn> solo libpulse0 tengo
<lcn> la otra nop
<Tarrasquero> lcn: tienen toda la pinta de ser dependencias para otros programas
<lcn> Tarrasquero: sisi seguro
<lcn> ahi me estoy fijando para que sirve
<Tarrasquero> mejor no las quites
<lcn> mplayer depende de ella
<Tarrasquero> no valla a ser que te dejen de funcionar
<lcn> al menos en mi sistema, en el de dannyLopez68 tal vez otras apps tambien depende de ella
<Tarrasquero> a eso me refiero
<lcn> dannyLopez68:
<Tarrasquero> solo pulseaudio
<dannyLopez68> lcn pero solo tengo muy pocas cosas instaladas
<lcn> porq no haces aptitude why paquete
<lcn> y reemplazas paquete por esas librerias
<lcn> asi ves en tu sistema que depende de ella
<dannyLopez68> E: No existe ningún paquete con el nombre «pulse».
<dannyLopez68> a los paquetes
<Tarrasquero> pulseaudio
<lcn> claro
<Tarrasquero> apt-get remove pulseaudio
<lcn> no es pulse, sino como te dice Tarrasquero
<razieliyo> WADAFAKA
<dannyLopez68> i A libpulse-mainloop-glib0 Depende libpulse0 (= 0.9.21-3+squeeze1)
<razieliyo> ke pasa por aki
<efesto> hola, buenas noches, una duda, tengo hecho un pequeño script para desactivar la 2da grafica del portatil, el problema es que debo lanzarlo como root y eso, sabeis si hay alguna forma de automatizarlo?
<lcn> dannyLopez68: hace ahora aptitude why libpulse0
<lcn> a ver q programa depende de ese paquete
<lcn> asi al menos ya sabes lo que pueda dejhar de funcionar si las desinstalas :P
<dannyLopez68> lcn: kde-standar kmix
<Tarrasquero> dannyLopez68: kmix= alsamixer
<Tarrasquero> el otro no lo conozco
<Tarrasquero> no usé nunca kde
<dannyLopez68> ok
<dannyLopez68> Tarrasquero: entonces desinstalo pulse
<Tarrasquero> si, pulseaudio
<lcn> dannyLopez68: de ultima asumir el riesgo, total siempre se puede volver a instalar :D
<Tarrasquero> nada relevante
<Tarrasquero> si vive perfectamente sin pulseaudio
<Tarrasquero> se vive perfectamente sin pulseaudio
<lcn> Tarrasquero: obviamente :P
<lcn> palmo danny jaja
<Tarrasquero> se fue con pulse
<lcn> jaja si
<Tarrasquero> jajajaj
<lcn> sera que la verdad yo si algo funciona
<lcn> no ando instalando cuanto cosa leo :S
<Tarrasquero> ya te digo
<Osmodivs> Hola. Tengo una tarjeta de telefono, pero al meterla  a mi compu, solo la reconoce como solo lectura, trate de cambiarle los permisos en root, pero aun asi sigue igual sin aceptar archivos
<Osmodivs> ¿Como puedo hacer para que sea lectura-escritura
<lcn> Osmodivs: microsd?
<Osmodivs> lcn, si
<lcn> Osmodivs: mira yo no uso autogestion de dispositivos, con lo cual monto manualmente segun sea el caso
<lcn> Osmodivs: fijate si con pmount podes
<Osmodivs> lcn,  Use un adaptador, todo funcionaba bien hasta que la formatie con el telefono, ya hora no la puedo ni formatear en la compu porue solo es lectura.
<lcn> Osmodivs: eso se usa para montar como user dispositivos
<lcn> Osmodivs: proba con pmount y cualquier cosa decime, esta en los repos seguro
<Osmodivs> lcn, Lo que pasa es que ahora no aparece la tarjeta cuando la inserto en la PC
<Osmodivs> lcn,  Y pues pmount me da esto: osmodivs@Djiin:/media$ pmount Cerebrillo Error: could not determine real path of the device: No such file or directory
<lcn> Osmodivs: el error de pmount es porq lo estas utilizando mal
<lcn> Osmodivs: es "pmount dispositivo"
<lcn> Osmodivs: el nombre lo obtenes con "fdisk -l"
<lcn> ahi vas a ver cual es la unidad usb que vos queres montar
<lcn> entendes?
<lcn> fdisk -l como root, como user no vas a poder
<Osmodivs> Se quedo asi, sin hacer nada: osmodivs@Djiin:/media$ pmount /dev/sdf
<lcn> te devolvio el prompt?
<lcn> o quedo tildado?
<Osmodivs> tildado
<lcn> sdf es la unidad?
<Osmodivs> Se que esta ahi, porque entre en el gestor de discos
<Osmodivs> pero fdisk -l no me da nada
<lcn> hace uan cosa de ultima para ver algun error mas concreto
<lcn> como root
<Osmodivs> En el gestor de discos solo me detecta el adaptador de la memoria, más no la memoria
<lcn> "tail -f /var/log/messages" y luego recien conecta la memoria
<lcn> a ver q te dice eso
<lcn> Osmodivs: igual he tenido problemas con los adaptadores
<lcn> a veces andaban y a veces ni la tomaba
<lcn> movela un poco, si son de esos medios baratos
<lcn> seguro esta haciendo mal contacto
<Osmodivs> lcn: http://pastebin.com/fcPX5NJt
<surfer_21> hola
<lcn> Osmodivs: por lo que veo la lee bien
<lcn> Osmodivs: al menos no hay ningun error
<surfer_21> queria independizar la carpeta /home a una particion propia
<surfer_21> y estaba haciendo este tutorial
<lcn> Osmodivs: proba poniendo pmount sdf1
<surfer_21> http://tuxpepino.wordpress.com/2007/09/18/independizando-el-home/
<Osmodivs> lcn,  ¿Cual podria se el error? todo esta bien enchufado
<Osmodivs> lcn,  No, no esta ahi
#ubuntu-es 2012-03-26
<aguitel> fosco_, gracias
<gdisk> todos duermen
<cousteau> o se hacen los dormidos
<luchus> zzzzzzz.....
<[|HuGO|]> yo no duermo XD
<fernandocueva> cual es la diferencia entre ejecutar un archivo .run con sh ./ o con solo ./
<luchus> nose pero sh ./  me parece mas "portable"
<fernandocueva> me dijeron que sh se utiliza solo para scripts
<cousteau> fernandocueva, bueno, si el archivo no es un script de sh puede ir mal
<cousteau> si es un ejecutable binario, o un script de python, o uno de bash con sintaxis propia de bash que no funciona en sh...
<cousteau> por otro lado, si el archivo no tiene modo +x, no se puede ejecutar con ./
<cousteau> (ah, y con sh no hace falta el ./ )
<fernandocueva> entiendo
<Eledran> uff, porque no he visto lo de los scripts antes, sino comento
<dimitruss> tengo un problemon puse windows 7 en mi maquina y no me reconocio la particion ntfs que cree con gparted
<dimitruss> le puse con un administrador de disco del windows y no reconoce mi informaciony ahora aparece como particion en blanco al parecer formateo la tabla de particiones que puedo hacer
<Deckon> dimitruss, has un formateo lento en esa particion e intenta de nuevo
<Eledran> y cual es el problema? que no deha instalar?
<dimitruss> no que mi informacion no esta
<dimitruss> y tampoko me deja entrar al ubuntu
<Eledran> ummm..... algo importante habia dentro? por cierto, al hacer particion con gparted pierdes los datos que hubiera.....
<dimitruss> al parecer meti la pata no hay algun program que reaga mi tabla
<Eledran> si te has cargado algun archivo critico para ubuntu nada
<dimitruss> no osea primero tenia ubuntu , Disco de DAtos , y particion basia
<Eledran> backup, quitar todo y empezar de cero
<dimitruss> en la particion vacia puse el windows
<Eledran> a ver, tienes un disco, cuantas particiones metiste, 3? win/ubuntu/datos?
<dimitruss> reconoce mi Disco de Datos pero en blanco
<dimitruss> y me pide formatear para poder usarlo
<dimitruss> si tengo 3
<Eledran> no hay problema entonces
<Eledran> ah, vlae
<Eledran> te pide formateo
<dimitruss> si pues
<Eledran> probablemente gparted lo haya hecho mal el formateo
<dimitruss> el colmo que ya hice el formateo rapido
<Deckon> dimitruss, vuelve a plantear tu problema con la mayor cantidad de datos por que ya me confundi
<Eledran> ya que al cambiar el formato/particion tienes que formatearlo
<dimitruss> es que  creo que cuando haces el formateo con esa herramienta genera incompatibilidad
<Eledran> si, mejor, porque no se si soy yo, pero me parece que andas un poco nerviosillo
<dimitruss> estoy descrgando un live usb
<Eledran> !help > dimitruss
<kubot> dimitruss: Por favor mira mi mensaje privado.
<Eledran> ;)
<dimitruss> bueno les dire si le di formato rapido
<Eledran> a que?
<dimitruss> ya empezemos de nuevo 3 particiones y en este orden en el disco windows7 /datos / ubuntu
<Deckon> ok
<dimitruss> primero tenia instalado ubuntu
<Eledran> bien
<dimitruss> y en datos tenia todo (esta particion la hice con gparted hace tiempo)
<Eledran> aha
<dimitruss> ahora instalo w7 y no me reconoce la particion
<dimitruss> obviamente se que la de ubuntu no la va a reconocer
<Deckon> que particion?..la de datos?
<Eledran> es decir, sigue ahi y con ubuntu puedes abirla?
<Eledran> si, se refiere a la de datos
<dimitruss> no por que me borra la fucker tabla de particiones
<dimitruss> o el grub mejor dicho
<Eledran> ah
<Eledran> siempre pasa
<Eledran> con windows
<Eledran> sobreescribe el sector de arranque, donde anda grub
<Eledran> no tienes que reinstalar nada mas que grub, cualquier cd live (o usb como mencionaste) deberia dejarte
<dimitruss> si ya lo sabia y use un administrador de discos de windows y reconocio la ṕarticion de datos
<Eledran> tiene letra asignada?
<dimitruss> le di formato rapido
<dimitruss> en un principio no tenia asiganada la encontre reciendo con el administrador
<Eledran> uff, sabes que te has cargado todo lo que hubiera en datos, no?
<dimitruss> si por eso necesito que se me reconstruya la tabla de particiones
<Eledran> buah, pues entonces piensa en reinstalar tambien windows y ubuntu
<Eledran> a no ser que tengas dos discos duros fisicos independientes
<sunos__> dimitruss: no entiendo, que relacion tiene la tabla de particiones con la tabla de inodos que borraste con el formateo?
<dimitruss> que la malogreee
<dimitruss> pense que se podria reconstruir de alli adelante
<dimitruss> ahi tenia toda mi info
<Eledran> que por mas que formatea, sunos__, no consigue que windows 'lea' la particion de datos
<dimitruss> si pero sunos tiene razon
<Eledran> ummmm.... puedes instalar un windows en usb
<Eledran> y usar recuva desde este
<Eledran> o herramientas de ese tipo
<dimitruss> use recuva pero tengo como 140 gb
<dimitruss> se excede un poko
<Eledran> tardan mucho, pero podras recuperar la mayor parte de los datos
<Eledran> ahi voy
<Eledran> la cosa es que necesitas usb o un disco duro independiente
<Eledran> desde donde ejecutar windows
<Eledran> y recuva
<Eledran> ya que los temporales y demas
<Eledran> pueden escribirse encima de los archivos de datos
<Eledran> ya que la particion no es como tal partido, sino que los archivos se marcan como de una particion u otra
<Eledran> pero las zonas para escribir no estan reservadas
<dimitruss> pense en testdisk pero ahora otro problema como nunka el unetbotin no reconoce mi usb para meter alli un live  http://rescuecd.pld-linux.org/
<Eledran> para que necesitas un rescuecd? yo te diria, coje tu windows, empieza de cero y deja ubuntu para el final
<Eledran> y testdisk.... pruba chkdsk si andas en windows, corre en el siguente inicio
<Eledran> pero de todas formas, los datos hazte a la idea que como sigas usando el mismo disco duro cada vez recuperaras menos archivos en el caso de que quieras recuperar alguno
<Eledran> la cosa pasa por saber que quieres hacer
<Eledran> dimitruss? que quieres/piensas hacer con esa computadora?
<dimitruss> solo recuperar mi info nada mas
<Eledran> pues mi recomendacion es que no intentes formatear mas, y que no uses el ordenador afectado mas, al menos no con el disco duro afectado como el que tenga el sistema operativo
<Eledran> luego, con alguna herramienta de tipo forense (como recuva en el caso de windows, ahora no caigo si hay alguna para linux), intentar recuperar lo que te interese en otro disco duro/usb que no sea el afectado
<Eledran> ya que si escribes en el que esta afectado, puede que estes escribiendo encima de lo que quieres recuperar, y aunque saques el archivo 1 y 2, el 3 y 4 no puedas porque se ha escrito parte o todo encima
<Eledran> por darte un ejemplo
<dimitruss> me ire A MATAR
<dimitruss> XD
<sunos__> dimitruss: proba con rip-linux
<Eledran> ummm....
<Eledran> !man rip-linux > Eledran
<kubot> (man <command> [--rel <release>] [--lang <language>]) -- Displays a manual page from the Ubuntu Manpage Repository.
<sunos__> dimitruss: usa testdisk y fijate que cuando hice el "formateo" rapido no te haya alterado el id de la particion de datos, despues usa photorec, con un poco de suerte vas a recuperar algo
<Eledran> !man rip-linux
<kubot> No manual page for 'rip-linux'
<Eledran> lol
<Eledran> ah
<Eledran> ya veo
<Eledran> si, sobre linux, mucho mas recomendable que un dd que no omita espacios vacios
<sunos__> dimitruss: te acordas que sistema de ficheros usabas en tu particion de datos?
<dimitruss> estoy con baktrac
<dimitruss> ntfc
<afkal> Hola, alguien de Orizaba?
<afkal> Buena noche, alguien sabe como extraer los mp3 de un ipod para escucharlo desde mi PC?
<remaster> hola buenas noches, queria hacer una pregunta de un problema que e estado experimentando, cuando en mi ubuntu uso temas de apariencia que no son los de por default despues de un tiempo aproximado de entre 3 o 4 horas mi sistema se cuelga
<remaster> uso ubuntu 11.04 en una computadora intel i5 con intel graphics .... no se a que se deba el problema
<remaster> de igual forma si le coloco efectos al emesene como temas adium complejos el sistema se me cuelga despues de cierto tiempo
<itxshell> quizas no tienes la capacidad grafica para ese tipo de tema o efectos
<itxshell> o no tienes bien configurada la placa de video
<itxshell> verifica eso
<itxshell> que version de ubuntu usa?
<remaster> ubuntu 11.04 con kernel pae
<remaster> ando checando todo lo que dice OPENGL me dice unknown
<curiousx> salut a tout le monde
<remaster> o que tan estable esta 12.04
<remaster> para realizar el brinco....
<curiousx> esta en beta =P
<curiousx> no se que tan estable pero KernelMX usaba el Alpha y decia que muy estable
<remaster> es que ya no quiero seguir apagando mi pc de golpe :s ya que ni ctrl  + alt + f1 al f6 no me cambia a ninguna terminal de ayuda
<curiousx> como apagarla de golpe
<curiousx> no podes apagarla desde el el panel ?
<remaster> no me deja pues como te comento el sistema se congela por completo
<curiousx> que version de ubuntu es ?
<remaster> 11.04
<curiousx> que targeta grafica tenes ?
<remaster> intel hd graphics
<curiousx> y si para apagar la PC abris una terminal y escribis: poweroff  ?
<remaster> no me deja
<remaster> se congela completamente el sistema
<remaster> lo unico que puedo mover es el mouse
<remaster> pero no puedo mover nada abrir una terminal ni nada
<remaster> tampoco puedo cambiarme a las tty
<curiousx> que malefico echizo le a caido a tu distro ?
<curiousx> =P
<curiousx> y por que no instalas 11.10 ?
<remaster> no he querido hacerlo porque ya esta cerca 12.04
<curiousx> seh es cierto
<remaster> por eso ando buscando saber que tan estable es 12.04
<remaster> para hacer el cambio ... el proximo fin
<curiousx> y... mas estable que lo que tenes ahora seguro
<remaster> pues no lo se
<remaster> mi pc la uso para desarrollo
<curiousx> te lo aseguro
<remaster> y no me conviene que me falle
<remaster> cual usas?
<curiousx> 11.10
<curiousx> pero muy poco
<curiousx> mas que nada uso bt
<curiousx> o sea 10.04
<remaster> he leido que 10.04 fue la version mas hermosa que lanzo ubuntu
<remaster> la use ... y la verdad 11.04 me gusta
<remaster> pero cuando quiero personalizar algo
<curiousx> para mii fue 10.10
<remaster> pasa eso....
<remaster> y lo mas extraño tarda horas para q suceda, si cambio mi tema, a orta o a elementary
<remaster> a las 3 -4 horas se esta colgando
<remaster> si a emesene 2 le pongo un tema adium que use ciertos efectos graficos
<remaster> a las 3-4 horas de estarlo usando se cuelga....
<curiousx> seh, para mi 11.04 marco el comienzo de unity pero debido a su inestabilidad por lo verde que estaba Unity en ese momento muchos usuario se fueron a MInt
<remaster> y mi pc tiene 4gb de ram proce i5, 600 DD no le veo el problema
<curiousx> puf que mal que sone
<remaster> use mint
<remaster> declaro q una de mis pc's tiene jupiter y la otra mint
<curiousx> es una notebook ?
<remaster> probe gnome shell y no funciono
<remaster> no me gusto nada, y es una laptop de 15.6 pulgadas
<remaster> acer TimeLinex
<curiousx> bien tu problema puede ser el kernel
<remaster> lo he pensado pues uso kernel pae
<curiousx> la version del kernel y sus problemas con ACPI
<remaster> ya que por error instale ubuntu de 32 bits
<remaster> sobre un sistema de 64
<curiousx> no
<remaster> asi que use pae para capar ese problem
<curiousx> estaba bien
<curiousx> como sea: uname -a
<remaster> Linux Michiru 2.6.38-13-generic-pae #57-Ubuntu SMP Mon Mar 5 20:00:10 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<curiousx> queres que instalemos 3.2.12 ?
<remaster> pues si no causa problemas adelante
<curiousx> no
<curiousx> es la ultima version estable
<curiousx> aparte siempre tendras el kernel que tenes ahora
<remaster> si y 3.3.12 es pae?
<remaster> me soportara mis 4gb de ram?
<curiousx> seh
<curiousx> cualquier kernel puede usar PAE
<remaster> ok
<remaster> que hago entonces?
<curiousx> PAE es una tecnologia que invento Intel para gestionar mas de 4 gbs
<curiousx> o algo asi
<curiousx> es un despelote aplicarlo a un kernel de windows y no siempre funciona depende del procesador y otras cosas
<curiousx> pero en linux es lo mas facil que hay
<curiousx> yo corri 8 Gb de rams con un kernel 32 bits PAE
<remaster> si se que pae soporta hasta 64
<curiousx> seh
<curiousx> bien
<remaster> a ver que debo ejecutar
<curiousx> para que se me perdieron los links del kernel =(
<remaster> encontre los deb en taringa
<remaster> pero preferiria hacerlo por consola
<curiousx> encontrado
<remaster> ok
<curiousx> tenes que instalar primero este paquete: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.2.12-precise/linux-headers-3.2.12-030212_3.2.12-030212.201203191306_all.deb
<curiousx> despues este: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.2.12-precise/linux-headers-3.2.12-030212-generic-pae_3.2.12-030212.201203191306_i386.deb
<curiousx> y por ultimo este: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.2.12-precise/linux-image-3.2.12-030212-generic-pae_3.2.12-030212.201203191306_i386.deb
<remaster> se pone algo menso mientras lo instalo
<curiousx> menso?
<curiousx> como el chavo del ocho ?
<curiousx> =P
<remaster> eso eso eso
<curiousx> xD
<remaster> instalando el segundo paquete
<remaster> por un momento crei haberlos confundido
<arp-> http://www.tendencias21.net/notes/Alertan-de-un-nuevo-troyano-para-la-plataforma-Linux_b4035218.html
<curiousx> salut arp-
<arp-> Hola curiousx, como va?
<curiousx> lol
<curiousx> todo zarpado en piola xD
<arp-> xD
<curiousx> ahi andamo' ¿tus cosas?
<arp-> Bien, tranqui
<curiousx> me ando haciendo el grindo en #ubuntu
<arp-> ja
<curiousx> pero como ni me registran, me ignoran siempre
<curiousx> al final escribo solo en ese canal xD
<arp-> y bueh
<arp-> mejor no pertenecer al imperio gringo
<curiousx> xD Argentina lame la bota yanqui =P
<curiousx> eso lo dijo mi comandante en jefe Fiedel =P
<arp-> por algo estamos abajo
<curiousx> seh
<arp-> somos la  bota posta xD
<curiousx> xD
<remaster> dr simi para presidente
<arp-> jaja
<curiousx> tanto asi que nos chingaron T! para que no les piratiemos sus peliculas y su musica =(
<curiousx> jo jo jo
<curiousx> "No se dice pirateria, piratas eran tiranos que asaltaban barcos" nosotros no somos asaltantes de barcos =P
<curiousx> "Libre como en libertad, no cerveza gratis" =P
<remaster> ya instale los 3
<curiousx> RMS (Richard Mattew Stallman) =P
<remaster> q sigue.
<curiousx> reiniciar
<remaster> reiniciando
<remaster> ya les cuento si mori o no
<curiousx> ok
<curiousx> arp-: http://www.nordier.com/v7x86/index.html
<curiousx> Oh! my gosh un nuevo troyano para la plataforma linux =0 http://www.angryblacklady.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/panic.gif
<remaster> no funciono
<remaster> no me jalo wifi y el arranque fue pesimo
<remaster> como lo elimino :s
<curiousx> lo podes eliminar desde el centro de software
<curiousx> pero te permite apagar la maquina como debe ser
<remaster> 11.04 tambien
<remaster> todo funciona bien con el otro kernel
<remaster> excepto q no jala mi wifi
<remaster> y tarda mas en arrancar
<remaster> lanzandome muchas letras en pantalla
<curiousx> ya me marie
<curiousx> con este kernel no te funciona el wifi
<remaster> con el 3.12 no funciona
<curiousx> y con el que tenias antes tampoco ?
<remaster> con el 2 si
<carnau> Si con la configuración desde el menú el mouse me va demasiado rápido, hay alguna forma de barjarlo más? Estoy en 11.10
<curiousx> bien, y con ese podes apagar la PC normalmente ?
<remaster> con el 2 si el problema no es apagarla
<remaster> el problema es cuando se traba el sistema
<remaster> al poner algun tema
<curiousx> ah! ese era el problema, o sea se te tilda entonces tenes que apagar la PC de golpe
<remaster> si
<curiousx> yo crei que iva todo bien y que no podias apagar tu PC normalmente
<curiousx> claro, emm... no hay caso, no se la solucion, pero te escribo una cosa, es muy comun que se te tilde Unity en 11.04 por cualquier modificacion que hagas
<remaster> no lo explique se me tilda al poner un tema diferente
<remaster> por cualqueir tema que sea
<curiousx> se te desaparecen paneles/iconos
<curiousx> fue bastante inestable la primera version de unity
<curiousx> y con esto de que no estas actualizando segira asi
<remaster> no
<remaster> por todo lo demas es bastante estable :s
<remaster> solo eso
<remaster> al cambiar un tema
<remaster> a las 3 horas
<remaster> se esta tildando
<curiousx> usa unity 2D u otro escritorio
<curiousx> hay muchos y espectaculares escritorios
<curiousx> por mostarte algunos ejemplos...
<curiousx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/818362/
<curiousx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/881390/
<remaster> como sabemos
<remaster> los q usan gtk3
<remaster> no me son opcion
<curiousx> conoces XFCE?
<curiousx> es un escritorio increible de la ingieria en software =P
<curiousx> es increiblemente liviano para lo hermoso y configurable que es hoy en dia tambien fail de usar
<curiousx> facil*
<remaster> realmente me la juego
<remaster> pues ya me enchicle con unity probare unity 2D
<curiousx> ok
<curiousx> ok
<remaster> y tratare de soportar hasta ver si en 12.04 no muero de lo mismo
<remaster> espero q no porq paso a usar gtk3
<curiousx> nah
<curiousx> te escribo mas...
<curiousx> ya en 11.10 Unity es muy estable
<curiousx> y en 12.04 que sera LTS sera muchos mas estable aun
<remaster> y yo no quise cambiar por quedarme con puras LTS
<curiousx> en 12.04 tendremos unity 5.8
<curiousx> Unity 5.8 http://www.youtube.com/embed/B7yge-0M_zQ?fs=1&feature=oembed
<curiousx> http://www.youtube.com/embed/6peOjOrcURA?fs=1&feature=oembed
<curiousx> hasta con mejoras multimonitor: http://omgubuntu.co.uk.s3.amazonaws.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/multimonitors.png
<curiousx> fuente de la noticia: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/unity-5-8-lands-in-ubuntu-12-04/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+d0od+%28OMG!+Ubuntu!%29
<remaster> si eh estado al pendiente de su evolucion
<remaster> y me emociona mucho
<curiousx> me too
<remaster> ya quiero dejar 11.04
<remaster> pero aun no me animo a instalar beta
<remaster> pero bueno
<remaster> ... creo q puedo aguantar un mes mas....
<curiousx> seh
<remaster> un compañero
<remaster> menor que yo y que yo uni al lado linuxero
<remaster> me ha superado
<remaster> por demasia
<remaster> usa arch linux
<remaster> con interfaz de consola
<curiousx> =0 Arch linux =0
<remaster> terminal splitting creo que se llama
<curiousx> yo nunca lo use ni en live cd pero leo/veo maravillas de esa distro, pero no es recomendable inicia con esa distro
<remaster> si eso se
<remaster> se instala por modulos
<remaster> un compañero lo intento
<curiousx> la principal ventaja que le veo en comparacion con ubuntu son sus repositorios
<remaster> y obtubo un kernel panic
<remaster> si
<remaster> se que Aur
<remaster> es muy completo
<curiousx> en Arch lo tenes todo y sus ultimas versiones
<curiousx> en ubuntu si queres tener todo y en sus ultimas versiones tenes que usar PPAs lo que te puede traer mas de un dolor de cabeza si no sabes usarlos o solucionar posibles problemas
<remaster> si
<remaster> tengo muchos puestos
<remaster> xD
<remaster> y con el de gnome3
<remaster> casi me cago el sistema
<curiousx> seh pasa
<curiousx> yo hasta hace poco aprendi a solucionar los posibles problemas con lo PPA
<fosco_> yo uso arch y tampoco es para tanto
<fosco_> la mayor ventaja es controlas mucho más lo que instalas
<curiousx> =0 fosco_ is alive =0
<remaster> un amigo lo instalo
<curiousx> salut fosco_
<remaster> puso el driver de su impresora
<remaster> kernel panic xD
<remaster> fue gracioso
<fosco_> lo de que tiene lo último de lo último depende, encuentro mucho más software nuevo para ubuntu (ppa) que para arch (aur)
<curiousx> bien yo encontre Dlphin y otro emulador mas que no me acuardo en aur y en ubuntu creo que no estan ni los PPA =P
<remaster> chicos los dejo
<curiousx> Dolphin*
<curiousx> cya remaster
<remaster> dolphin si esta en ppa lo tengo :3
<curiousx> a ver...
<remaster> y pasare seguido por aqui ya vi q se pone interesante luego
<curiousx> perdon si estya: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:glennric/dolphin-emu
<fosco_> depende de la version exacta que busques
<curiousx> bueno era el otro emulador =P
<remaster> yo lo instale pero nunca lo he usado
<remaster> no tengo control
<remaster> xD
<remaster> y me da peresa bajar los juegos
<remaster> xD
<curiousx> ah PCSX 2 es el otro emulador que vi en aur
<curiousx> yo me instale hasta un mame emulator =P
<curiousx> tambien me falta joystick (o algo asi)
<curiousx> que el mame para linux se llama "sdl-mame" por que usa las librerias sdl que son libre =)
<curiousx> me juge hasta mortal kombat 1 =P y hasta me hice un par de fatalities =P
<curiousx> xD
<remaster> jaja nos vemos!
<curiousx> cya
<remaster> y yo programaba en mis ratos libres en renpy
<curiousx> me gano remaste 1 curiousx 0 =(
<curiousx> cya all, cya arp- fosco_
 * xoan buenas
<CatalanGuy> buenos dias
<CatalanGuy> ayer estuve como loco mirando si mi Bios era compatible con UEFI
<CatalanGuy> y en Google no he conseguido encontrarlo
<CatalanGuy> de la pagina de Gigabyte lo unico que pone de la bios es:
<CatalanGuy> 2 x 8 Mbit flash
<CatalanGuy> Use of licensed AWARD BIOS
<CatalanGuy> Support for DualBIOS™
<CatalanGuy> PnP 1.0a, DMI 2.0, SM BIOS 2.4, ACPI 1.0b
<CatalanGuy> bueno hata luego
<_Kyo_> /server irc.chatzona.org
<freesoft> Hola Gente :)
<zcom> hola
<zcom> se pude abrir un archivo .rar con algun comando de ubuntu?
<zcom> ya esta gracais
<freesoft> sudo apt-get install rar
<freesoft> despues lo abris con el gestor de archivos
<Deckon> dias
<atot> si zcom
<atot> que pegunta
<atot> zcom: mañana voy a hacer una prueba a un curso
<zcom> ya encontre la solucion
<zcom> perdon por la molestia
<atot> zcom: lo se
<Harpagornis> PANIC: Could not open: /home/lucas/.android/avd/Lucas.ini
<Harpagornis> me da este error al intentar iniciar la maquina del emulador de android
<Harpagornis> alguien sabe algo al respecto?
<Deckon> ya te fijaste que permisos tiene ese archivo?
<fosco_> revisa si existe ese archivo y que permisos tiene
<Harpagornis> no existe, pero supongo que lo deberia crear el solo
<fosco_> quiźa lo ejecutaste alguna vez con sudo y han quedado los permisos mal puestos
<roviedo> tengo un problema con postgres al momento de crear un nuevo usuario
<fosco_> revisa que .android y su contenido es tuyo y no de root
<roviedo> tengo ubuntu 11.04
<roviedo> me sale el siguiente mensaje
<Harpagornis> fosco_, en mi user si existe la ruta, pero no el archivo
<roviedo> createuser: no se pudo conectar a la base de datos postgres: no se pudo conectar con el servidor: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<roviedo> 	¿Está el servidor en ejecución localmente y aceptando
<roviedo> 	conexiones en el socket de dominio Unix «/var/run/postgresql/.s.PGSQL.0»
<roviedo> q puedo hacer
<roviedo> ?
<fosco_> Harpagornis, lo importante son los permisos
<Harpagornis> fosco_, le doy permisos recursivamente a todo lo que contenga .android?
<fosco_> mejor comprueba que permisos tiene
<fosco_> principalmente usuario y grupo
<roviedo> hola q tal
<roviedo> tengo un problema con postgres
<roviedo> tengo un problema al momento de crear un usuario
<roviedo> me sale el siguien te mensaje
<roviedo> al momento de ejecutar la sentencia
<roviedo> createuser: no se pudo conectar a la base de datos postgres: no se pudo conectar con el servidor: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<roviedo> 	¿Está el servidor en ejecución localmente y aceptando
<roviedo> 	conexiones en el socket de dominio Unix «/var/run/postgresql/.s.PGSQL.0»
<roviedo> tengo ubuntu 11.04
<roviedo> que puedo hacer?
<Harpagornis> fosco_, tu ya probaste el emulador de android?
<fosco_> lo he usado alguna vez sí
<Harpagornis> ok, entonces .. tengo la carperta sdk descargado donde llamo al emulador, y la carpeta de configuracion .ini en el home
<csotelo_> HOla
<Harpagornis> a que le doy permisos a la carpeta sdk?
<roviedo> createuser: no se pudo conectar a la base de datos postgres: no se pudo conectar con el servidor: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<roviedo> 	¿Está el servidor en ejecución localmente y aceptando
<roviedo> 	conexiones en el socket de dominio Unix «/var/run/postgresql/.s.PGSQL.0»
<csotelo_> HOla gente
<Harpagornis> hola csotelo_
<csotelo_> roviedo y yo hemos instalado un servidor postgres
<csotelo_> cuando intentamos crear un usuario nos dio los mensakes que roviedo ha posteado
<csotelo_> le hiec un nmap a localhost
<csotelo_> y el puerto esta abierto
<csotelo_> asi mismo
<csotelo_> postgres esta corriendo
<jmanuel_cool> saludos amigos y amigas (favor, abstenerse desconocidos, ya que se les saludará en su momento, gracias)
<jmanuel_cool> un placer a aquellos que tendrán hoy la bendicipon de conocerme
<csotelo_> cuando intente crear un usuario sudo -s , desde ahi hice un su postgres.. estando ya como postgres.. le hice
<csotelo_> createuser  -SRPp miuser
<csotelo_> y bueno pues me salio esa informacion
<csotelo_> revisando en google...
<csotelo_> un mensaje recomendata dartle un trust en el archivo de configuracion del postgres
<csotelo_> sin emabrgo no he tenido exito
<csotelo_> alguien sabe algo de este problema
<Deckon> jmanuel_cool: daras una conferencia o que?
<csotelo_> Deckon creo que jmanuel_cool dara una charal de motivación :D
<jmanuel_cool> Deckon, hoy amanecí con ánimos de compilar mi kernel
<Deckon> :O
<fosco_> Harpagornis, no asignes nada, simplemente mira que permisos/usuario/grupo tienen esos archivos
<Harpagornis> estoy googleando y encontre que lo ponga con un enlace simbólico NTFS
<csotelo_> genta alguna ayuda con el tema de postgres?
<Deckon> ni idea de eso csotelo_
<pabloDevelop> buenas tengo u problemita iniciando apache
<freesoft> pabloDevelop,
<freesoft> dime q problema tienes
<pabloDevelop> luego de instalar todo lo necesario para le vantar el servidor y trabajar localmente al reiniciarlo como decia el tutorial me sale el siguiente mensaje
<pabloDevelop> (13)Permission denied: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80
<pabloDevelop> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<pabloDevelop> Unable to open logs
<pabloDevelop> Action 'start' failed.
<pabloDevelop> The Apache error log may have more information.
<freesoft> Estas usando el servidor por defecto ?
<csotelo_> a problem on https://www.odesk.com/mc/#inbox/thread/120418829
<csotelo_> that said me that is accpeting connection
<csotelo_> how ever
<csotelo_> doing a namp my localhost
<csotelo_> lo siento muchahos
<freesoft> 127.0.0.1:80
<csotelo_> estaba escribiendo en el canal de ubuntu y por algunab razon escribi en el despañol tambie
<csotelo_> :S
<pabloDevelop> freesoft, no toque nada de la configuracion supongo que esta usando eso por defecto
<pabloDevelop> si intento entrar en localhost desde el navegador me dice que esta funcionando
<pabloDevelop> es raro
<freesoft> puede ser q este funcionando o puede ser q este cargado en el cache del navegador
<freesoft> prueba hacer un sudo /etc/init.d/apache 2 stop y luego un start
<freesoft> prueba hacer un sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop y luego un start
<pabloDevelop> ok
<pabloDevelop> me lo hizo sin problemas
<pabloDevelop> muchas gracias
<pabloDevelop> supongo que con mysql tmb debere hacer lomismo
<freesoft> intentalo
<Xubuntu1204> buenas tardes
<Deckon> o/
<Xubuntu1204> ?
<fosco_> nas
<Xubuntu1204> hi fosco_
<Xubuntu1204> alguien ha visto a Artemis3 hoy?
<fosco_> !seen Artemis3
<kubot> Artemis3 was last seen in #Ubuntu-es 17 hours, 8 minutes, and 59 seconds ago: <Artemis3> oh, mas bien un basic para linux?
<Harpagornis> !seen Harpagornis
<kubot> Harpagornis was last seen in #Ubuntu-es 1 hour, 8 minutes, and 17 seconds ago: <Harpagornis> estoy googleando y encontre que lo ponga con un enlace simbólico NTFS
<freesoft> Una pregunta... en linux (En general) No ahi una configuracion predeterminada para cada cosa q uno hace. es decir si vos configuras de una forma y anda quiere decir q ya esta bn.
<fosco_> freesoft, no he entendido nada, cual es la pregunta?
<freesoft> (digamos que ahi muchos caminos para llegar al mismo resultado y todos pueden ser correcto)
<jmanuel_cool> freesoft, por lo general es así
<jmanuel_cool> normalmente la configuración por defecto es la acertada en muchos casos (en otros pocos debes personalizar algo mas)
<freesoft> pero digamos... Yo hago una configuracion y me funciona... Pero resulta que en realidad la correcta es de otra forma... osea q la mia esta mal ? pero si me funciona
<freesoft> o ahi muchos caminos q llevan al mismo lugar
<Deckon> si te funciona es que esta bien, pero hay forma de obtener mejores resultados
<Xubuntu1204> gracias fosco_
<Deckon> un ejmplo, el usar vesa y los modulos de tu grafica
<Deckon> a lo mejor con vesa tienes video pero no haceleracion grafica, si instalas tu modulo tienes haceleracion
<Deckon> *aceleracion
<Deckon> no es que esta mel usar vesa pero puedes tener mejor rendimiento con configuraciones extra
<Deckon> *mal
<freesoft> entiendo.. por q te explico voy a configurar squid de una forma.. y voy a probar a ver si me anda si anda quiere decir q esta bn. pero a lo mejor alla otra configuracion mejor.
<Deckon> puede ser
<Xubuntu1204> root@ajb-ubuntu:/home/ajb# cat /boot/config-2.6.35-32-generic | grep CONFIG_EFI
<Xubuntu1204> CONFIG_EFI=y
<Xubuntu1204> CONFIG_EFI_VARS=y
<Xubuntu1204> CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION=y
<fosco__> que mania de pegar texto en el canal...
<fosco__> :=
<Xubuntu1204> al fin se que mi equipo soporte EFI
<Jakeukalane> hola, una pregunta. existe alguna forma de convertir un paquete amd64 en uno que no sea amd i686 o algo así creo que es? hay software que sólo encuentro para amd64 y tengo una instalación de 32 bits
<Deckon> Jakeukalane: ya te fijaste que el paquete que quieres no este ne los repos?
<Jakeukalane> sí
<fosco_> Jakeukalane, sólo para 64? eso es muy raro, que paquete es?
<Deckon> +1
<Jakeukalane> paso por aquí la dircción?
<Jakeukalane> es chaoscope para hacer imágenes fractales/llamas
<Jakeukalane> http://www.chaoscope.org/download.htm
<hashashin> nas
<fosco_> curioso, es la primera vez que veo algo así
<Deckon> pues si parece que solo armaron un binario para 64
<fosco_> Jakeukalane, puedes escribir al email que ponen
<fosco_> pideles si tienen version 32, la version amd64 no podrás ejecutarla a menos que tengas un procesador de 64bits y una ubuntu de 64bits instalada
<Jakeukalane> ok, entonces no hay posibilidad verdad? es totalmente inherente a la programación, no es de empaquetamiento como rpm versus deb
<Jakeukalane> ok, tengo una máquina de 64 bits pero todavía no estoy con un ubuntu de 64 bits
<Deckon> que extrañesa para no decir otra cosa que solo tengan un paquete para 64 y que nisiquiera tengan el codigo para 32
<Deckon> Jakeukalane: por si te interesa los de wine dicen que funciona todo muy bien
<Deckon> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=5936
<Jakeukalane> sí, lo probaré con windows lo tenía pensado. incluso mi "mayor" "problema" con wine sólo es que no se integra como el resto de aplicaciones cuando maximizas y ya está
<Jakeukalane> gracias por la ayuda
<Jakeukalane> genial lo de winehq,    de todas formas escribiré al email para ver si lo solucionan para el resto del mundo
<fernandocueva> tengo una preguna
<Deckon> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<fernandocueva> que tipos de filtro de ascii en openoffice write debo poner para un archivo de plain texto
<PakoTM> Wenas tardes
<Deckon> o/
<nilsonmorales> alguien tendra un manual basico de linux en pdf que lo comparta
<mimecar> www.guia-ubuntu.org
<omikron4> nilsonmorales: pero que es lo que quieres de linux?
<nilsonmorales> aprender a usar terminal
<omikron4> porque hay tutoriales para muchas cosas
<nilsonmorales> configurar una red inalambrica en cualquier distro
<omikron4> pero bash o solo terminal?
<nilsonmorales> comandos de bash
<omikron4> ahora te paso un tuto.. espera
<nilsonmorales> por ejemplo tengo disco de slitaz slax bodhi etc pero
<nilsonmorales> no se que hacer nunca paso del escritorio
<nilsonmorales> gracias omikron4
<nilsonmorales> el unico hasta ahora que ha sido intuitivo y facil ha sido puppy linux
<omikron4> espera un poco que cambie de isp que ono tiene problemas con dropbox
<nilsonmorales> dale no hay pro
<selina2> yo uso puppy linux es el mejor
<nilsonmorales> que version
<selina2> 5 2 8
<selina2> 5 2 5 en mi toshiba
<nilsonmorales> si yo 525 y uso exprimo dpup basado en debian muy buenos
<nilsonmorales> de hecho solo tengo eso en mi pc
<selina2> y en mi dell uso fedora 15
<nilsonmorales> sin embargo usar puppy me hace holgazan y la verdad quisiera aprender a moverme en el linux en general
<omikron41> nilsonmorales: espera que se cargue en dropbox
<omikron41> es que tiene un mega y pico
<nilsonmorales> tengo mi tarjeta pci wireless y no se que hacer para hacer que funcione en cualquier linux
<nilsonmorales> si aqui espero
<omikron41> y en ono.. como que sospecho que es un isp que no vale la pena para algunas cosas
<omikron41> y tengo motivos.. si quereis os cuento
<mimecar> acabar ya con el offtopic
<nilsonmorales> gracias amigos cualquier cosa los leo alla en los canales #puppylinux y puppy-es cuidense
<nilsonmorales> hagan excursion de vez en cuando
<fernandocueva> alguien sabe porque ya no se usa openoffice en ubuntu 11.10
<m4v> fernandocueva: se reemplazó por libreoffice
<fernandocueva> saben porque?
<m4v> fernandocueva: en realidad, openoffice cambio de nombre.
<m4v> libreoffice y openoffice son la misma cosa, cambiaron de nombre cuando Oracle compró a Sun
<Xubuntu1204> libre office es muy pesado
<Xubuntu1204> y no hace las birguerias que hace MS Office 2010
<Xubuntu1204> me sabe mal decirlo pero libre office le queda un largo camino para alcanzar a ms office
<Xubuntu1204> un archivo pesado de unos 4 megas, intentad abrirlo en libre office  y luego en office 2010 y vereis la diferencia
<fernandocueva> no se talvez
<fernandocueva> yo tengo office 2007 en una pentium 3 de 800mhz
<Xubuntu1204> es uno de los handicaps de linux
<Xubuntu1204> el office
<Xubuntu1204> desde siempre lo ha sido
<Xubuntu1204> al menos en lo profesional
<Xubuntu1204> en el mundo de la empresa
<Xubuntu1204> para trabajar en casa como algo personal, libre office va perfecto
<Xubuntu1204> pero para temas profesionales...
<Xubuntu1204> tendria k mejorar mucho
<Xubuntu1204> sobre todo Calc
<Xubuntu1204> el excel de libre office
<Xubuntu1204> la interficie de libre office es poco amigable
<m4v> bueno, pero no es tema para este canal, canal de soporte Ubuntu, msoffice vs libreoffice es más para #ubuntu-es-cafe.
<cousteau> Xubuntu1204, ni que no hubieses probado el nuevo Office 2010...
<cousteau> eso sí es incómodo
<cousteau> ah, aunque yo para hojas de cálculo prefiero el Gnumeric al LibreOffice Calc
<Xubuntu1204> aha
<Xubuntu1204> el office 2010 va como la seda cousteau
<cousteau> está muy bien, permite guardar gráficos con clic derecho > Guardar gráfico como...
<Xubuntu1204> pero es offtopic aqui
<Xubuntu1204> dice m4v
<cousteau> Xubuntu1204, no sé, lo han cambiado todo de sitio...  yo prefiero el estilo antiguo de botones y menús, que es el que tiene LibreOffice...  pero vale, voy a cafe
<Xubuntu1204> brb
<XData2384> holà que tal ?
<Deckon> o/
<XData2384> \o/
<XData2384> \o\ \o\ \o/ \o/ /o/ \o\/o/
<mefistofeles> Cómo haría para hacer que un usuario no pueda apagar/reiniciar la máquina?
<Deckon> mefistofeles: sacalo del grupo powero crea otro usuario sin ese grupo
<mefistofeles> hmm ok
<XData2384> osta
<mefistofeles> Deckon: y alguna idea para deshabilitar el network-manager?
<Deckon> sacalo de tus demonio o modulos de inicio
<XData2384> oléé
<mefistofeles> Deckon: creo que voy a desinstalarlo directamene
<mefistofeles> estoy configurando la red por otro lado
<XData2384> poco loco
<Hugo_Vinueza> saludos
<SergioMeneses> alguien al tratar de instalar un .bin le ha salido este error: sudo: unable to execute ???
<Hugo_Vinueza> tengo un problema con ubuntu, instale GNOME 3 pero hoy q encendi mi maquina el escritorio estaba en blanco, creo gnome panel no esta arrancando en las aplciaiones de incio que puedo hacer alguien me puede ayudar_??
<Deckon> SergioMeneses: tienes permisos de ejecucion tu binario?
<SergioMeneses> Deckon: si
<Deckon> Hugo_Vinueza: intenta reinstalar y reinicia
<Hugo_Vinueza> ya lo hice
<SergioMeneses> no es por permisos ni q este direccionando mal
<Deckon> SergioMeneses: como lo estas corriendo?
<SergioMeneses> Deckon:  sudo ./programa.bin
<Hugo_Vinueza> sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome-panel eso puse pero no funciono
<Deckon> SergioMeneses: eso es todo lo que te regresa la salida de la ejecucion?...no te dice nada mas?
<SergioMeneses> Deckon: esta es la salida exacta
<SergioMeneses> sudo: unable to execute ./bitnami-knowledgetree-3.7.0.2-1-linux-installer-r00.bin: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<Deckon> SergioMeneses: debes de tener algun error al escribir me parece
<Deckon> el error dice que no encuentra ese binario
<SergioMeneses> Deckon: no no es eso...
<SergioMeneses> la ruta es correcta
<Deckon> pues segun entiendo del erro no lo es, yo no digo a lo mejor que la ruta si no el nombre
<atotclic_> SergioMeneses: le has dado permisos de ejecucion
<Vsg21> no esta de mas el ./ ?
<atotclic_> sergio el programa mira de ejecutarlo sin sudo
<Deckon> no
<atotclic_> Vsg21: si esta y no esta
<atotclic_> se puede ejecutar sin ./
<Vsg21> entonces esta mal el nombre del archivo
<Vsg21> No existe el fichero o el directorio
<Vsg21> donde esta este loco
<Vsg21> SergioMeneses:
<Deckon> SergioMeneses: intenta esto, muevete al directorio donde esta el binario y luego pon bitnam y das tab hasta que se te complete el binario
<Deckon> luego ejecutas y eres feliz :)
<lopez> tengo un problema, se me cierra firefox solo y la terminal me da el siguiente mensaje: Running global cleanup code from study base classes.
<Deckon> :S
<Deckon> Hugo_Vinueza: busca la carpeta de configuracion oculta en tu home de gnome, renombrara y reinicia, ve si eso te soluciona el problemas
<danker> hola a todos... tengo problemas cuando cierro la tapa de la laptop y no regresa del suspendido. He buscado  recontrabusc ado en google y nadike tiene solucion aparente al asunto... tengo laptop ASUS Intel CORE i5 6 GB RAM 500 HD, Ubuntu 12.04 LTS Kernel 3.2.. alguien aca sabe de que va eso?... he mirado el log que deja pm-suspend y veo algunos (no aplicable) y otros que no responde como el 01PulseAudio que asumo es el controlador d
<danker> e audio... Gracias de antemano
<atotclic_> danker: reisa en gestor de energia y donde pone cerrar la  tapa pon solo oscurecer y no apagar
<Hugo_Vinueza> deckon cual es la carpeta oculta de gnome
<Hugo_Vinueza> .gnome2?
<Deckon> mmm no se, tienes que yamarse gnome algo
<Deckon> llamarse
<Hugo_Vinueza> .gnome2 tengo una y otra .gnome private
<danker> atotclic: Gracias ahora lo hago... pero igual no es una solucion es solo p;ara que el control de energia ahorre en base a la pantalla, eso que me dices no?
<Deckon> Hugo_Vinueza: pues intenta con ambas
<atotclic_> danker: si pero si pones apagar no se cuales son las teclas de encedndido de la pantalla
<Hugo_Vinueza> solo las renombroç
<danker> atotclic: bueno aca solo me da dos opciones o suspendes o no haces nada
<atotclic_> danker: no te dice nada de cerrar tapa
<danker>  atotclic: tengo hasta hibernar apagado
<atotclic_> pues ponle no hacer nada
<Deckon> Hugo_Vinueza: si
<danker>  atotclic: no nada, al cerrar nada, solo que despues no regresa y hay que apagar al crudo
<atotclic_> me pasaba a mi eso hasta que puse no hacer nada
<Hugo_Vinueza> el problema es cuando inicio con gnome con gnome clasic funciona bien
<danker>  atotclic: incluso el proceso del led del HDD corre de mrab illas pero nunca termina de apagarse... asi que asumo que no llega a cargar o en la RAM o en la SWAP
<atotclic_> danker: el problema es que le falta la abreviatura para arrancar la energia de la pantalla
<danker>  atotclic: como le hago a eso
<atotclic_> y al no ver nada tienes que apagar en bruto o bien hacerlo a ciegas
<atotclic_> entrando en consola con ctrl alt f1 login password y sudo poweroff  o sudo halt
<danker>  atotclic: hermano no me deja entrarle a modo consola
<danker>  atotclic: se muere, simpemente se muere
<danker>  atotclic: se congel.a
<Hugo_Vinueza> deckon ahora reinicie pero me quede con el escritorio vacio vacio
<atotclic_> si te deja pero la consola no la ves ya que la pantalla esta desconectada
<Hugo_Vinueza> y cuando le doy alt F2 no funcioa
<danker>  atotclic: he probado cuanto metodo conosco de teclas y nada
<danker>  atotclic: ninguno hermano
<danker>  atotclic: se muere le digo
<danker> es como que se queda procesando algo y nuca llega a terminar, frezado
<Deckon> Hugo_Vinueza: pero ya puedes usarlo?
<Hugo_Vinueza> nop
<Hugo_Vinueza> solo tengo el escritorio en blanco
<Deckon> mmm entonses regresa las carpetas de configuracion a como estaban
<atotclic_> danker otra opcion seria con la pantalla apagada mirar de poner el password
<danker>  atotclic: ya he probado
<atotclic_> pero eso es como un ciego
<Hugo_Vinueza> no tengo acceso a nada
<Hugo_Vinueza> mi pantalla se vacia
<danker>  atotclic: ni Ctrl+alt-del
<Deckon> Hugo_Vinueza: sal a las tty y haslo manaul
<Hugo_Vinueza> si ahi estoy
<Hugo_Vinueza> ra renombre
<Hugo_Vinueza> como antes
<Hugo_Vinueza> pero sigo con el problema
<atotclic_> danker: ctrl+alt+del si no te deja es por que o se desconecta el teclado tambien o es que espera el password
<Hugo_Vinueza> sabes como puedo arrancar gnome-panel desde las tty
<Deckon> Hugo_Vinueza: reinicia
<danker>  atotclic: si, pero lo que quiero decirle es que he probado todos los metodos de teclado... ahora mismo creo que es problema en kernel con driver del Lap, pero cuando veo en los Drivers todo esta bien instalado
<Hugo_Vinueza> ya reinicie
<Hugo_Vinueza> y nada
<Hugo_Vinueza> puedo crear un icono para ejecutar desde ahi gnome panel?
<Hugo_Vinueza> o como puedo hacer para ejecutar gnome-panel desde las tty
<lopez> mira con el sudo firefox no se cierra!
<atotclic_> danker: no tiene nada que ver el kernel
<Hugo_Vinueza> alguien me puede ayudar me quede sin iconos y con el escritorio en balnco en ubuntu
<atotclic_> todos los portatiles aunque les instales otros sistemas necesitas instalar los drivers de atajos de teclados de la placa
<atotclic_> Hugo_Vinueza: que has hecho??
<atotclic_> puedes entrar en consola??
<Hugo_Vinueza> nop solo a las lineas tty
<atotclic_> eso
<atotclic_> las lineas tty son consola terminal etc
<atotclic_> entra y logueate
<Hugo_Vinueza> yap
<atotclic_> user y password
<Hugo_Vinueza> el problema es q no arranca gnome panel
<atotclic_> luego hazme un pastebin de los archivos de /etc/init.d
<atotclic_> ya que creo que no tiene gdm
<Hugo_Vinueza> si esta el gmd
<Hugo_Vinueza> gdm perdon
<Hugo_Vinueza> no te puedo hacer el paste bin
<danker>  atotclic: Gracias por todo, seguire buscando a ver que sale
<Hugo_Vinueza> pero en la lissta si esta gmd
<atotclic_> ok haz sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<atotclic_> y luego  haz sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Hugo_Vinueza> yap
<Hugo_Vinueza> ya le puse
 * cousteau prefiere   sudo service gdm stop
<Xubuntu1204> una pregunta: estando en Live CD de Ubuntu 11.10 y habiendo creado todas las particiones, cómo le digo al sistema que me instale ubuntu de acuerdo al particionado hecho desde el live CD? Gracias de antemano
<Hugo_Vinueza> el comenado
<cousteau> Xubuntu1204, al instalar creo que hay una opción de "seleccionar particiones de forma manual"
<Xubuntu1204> ok
<Xubuntu1204> voy a probar desame suerte
<Hugo_Vinueza> no fucniona sudo service gdm stop
<atotclic_> Hugo_Vinueza: has hecho gdm start???
<atotclic_> si estas en consola como sabes que no funciona
<atotclic_> recuerda que no estas en X
<Hugo_Vinueza> no esque me dijeron q ponga service gmd stop y no funcianba
<atotclic_> Xubuntu1204: para  crear particiones tienes que especificar la raiz / y la swap
<atotclic_> Hugo_Vinueza: stop para las X ahora arrancalas con service gdm start o /etc/inti.d/gdm start
<Xubuntu1204> ok atotclic
<Hugo_Vinueza> hice el start y me sale un error
<Xubuntu1204> bueno tengo la tabla así: http://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/walkthrough.html
<Xubuntu1204> ups
<atotclic_> una vez ejecutado elije el escritorio
<cousteau> ah, el famoso "un error"
<Xubuntu1204> http://pastebin.com/2jMuXbgx
<Xubuntu1204> atotclic, es necesario especificar swap? yo no quieor swap
<Xubuntu1204> y como especifico la raiz con gparted
<Xubuntu1204> estoy en cd live
<mefistofeles> en el punto de montaje se pone la raíz
<mefistofeles> y no es necesario tener swap
<Hugo_Vinueza> ya entro a la interface grafica
<Hugo_Vinueza> pero sigo sin los paneles
<atotclic_> Xubuntu1204: no hace falta que lo hagas con gparted
<atotclic_> hazlo cuando empieces a instalar si no quieres swap no la pongas
<Hugo_Vinueza> si ya elegi el escritorio pero sigue igual atotclic
<atotclic_> Hugo_Vinueza: has cambiado has entrado a prueba de errores etc??
<Hugo_Vinueza> si y ahi funcina bien
<atotclic_> has instalado correctamente gnome3
<Hugo_Vinueza> si estaba funcionado perfecto hasta ayer
<Hugo_Vinueza> hoy me salio el escritio en blanco
<Xubuntu1204> atotclic, gracias, ya está
<atotclic_> Xubuntu1204:  ok
<atotclic_> Hugo_Vinueza: que has tocado drivers??
<Hugo_Vinueza> nop
<atotclic_> revisa logs logs de instalacion
<atotclic_> mira que ocaste ayer
<Hugo_Vinueza> como puedo reinstalar gnome??
<aguitel> Hugo_Vinueza, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Hugo_Vinueza> atotclick
<Hugo_Vinueza> como puedo hacer lo q me dices
<luis_> hola tengo una notebook la webcam no anda pero si la tengo configurada alguien pudo conectar la webcam en ubuntu en facebook
<Hugo_Vinueza> deckon el problema solo es con mi user y en gnome xq con los demas usuarios y demas escritoios funciona bien
<Deckon> Hugo_Vinueza: ni idea, a de ser alguna configuracion que quedo por ahi mal hecha
<Hugo_Vinueza> pero q podria hacer
<Hugo_Vinueza> ??
<Hugo_Vinueza> reinstalr g
<Hugo_Vinueza> gnome
<Hugo_Vinueza> ???
<Deckon> Hugo_Vinueza: copia todo el contenido oculto de tu home y metelo en una carpeta, luego borra todo lo oculto y ve si jala
<luis_> alguien usa la webcam en facebook
<luis_> nadie usa webcam en facebook o pudo usar con ubuntu
<fosco_> buenas
<fosco_> tengo un problemilla, el texto en pantalla "vibra" a alguien le ha pasado algo parecido o sabe de que puede ir el tema?
#ubuntu-es 2012-03-27
<Deckon> fosco_: sera el suavizado?
<fosco_> no se, estoy haciendo pruebas con todo y no logro averiguar donde está el problema
<fosco_> ahora vengo
<Hugo_Vinueza> saludos
<Hugo_Vinueza> alguien me puede ayudar
<Hugo_Vinueza> perdi la barra superior y paneles de ubuntu
<Hugo_Vinueza> solo tengo el escritorio vacio
<nilsonmorales> alguno tiene algun blog dedicado a linux estoy haciendo mi directorio de blog y me gustaria agregarlos
<adma> eeeeee
<adma> ppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp
<adma> eeeeeeeee
<adma> sos mantri
<selina2> hola
<chilicuil> o/
<fosco_> buenas
 * xoan buenas
<curiousx> ciao a tutti
<curiousx> it | curiousx
<curiousx> !it | curiousx
<Pierrot> hola amigos, amigas, perros, gatos, aviones, cerditos volando O_O esperen cerdos volando, bueno hola a todos
<Deckon> dias
<curiousx> tardes
<buenaventura> noches
<aguitel> frio
<celu> Hola
<celu> quiero actualizar de ubutnu 10.04
<celu> a ubuntu 11.0
<celu> 10
<celu> ya me descrgue ubuntu 11.10
<celu> ahora k ago??
<Deckon> celu: has respaldos de todo lo importante
<Deckon> y toma consciencia de que tienes una buena probabilidad de quedarte sin sistema
<^Borg^> actualizar de ubutnu 10
<celu> K??
<celu> yo vi
<^Borg^> yo nigga
<celu> un tutorial
<celu> y solo tinia que descargar ubuntu 11.10
<celu> aeeancarlo desde usb y me salia la opcion de acc tualizar
<^Borg^> probabilidad de quedarte sin sistema
<Deckon> celu: si, de que puedes actualizar de una version a otra pero es recomendable reinstalar que pasar de una version a otra
<celu> eso es seguro verdad??
<^Borg^> paid version was one of the free copy
<celu> porke es reomendable puedo pasar algo malo??
<Deckon> si
<celu> k puede pasar??
<Deckon> puedes quedarte sin sistema, por eso te digo que respaldes
<celu> sin sistema ??
<^Borg^> reinstalar que pasar de una version a otra
<celu> a k te refieres??
<^Borg^> bye? celu ☠no, i guess
<Deckon> celu: a eso, a que tu sistema no entre mas
<^Borg^> probabilidad de quedarte sin sistema?
<Deckon> si
<celu> eee
<celu> es decir
<celu> k se me estropeee
<^Borg^> k te refieres?
<celu> y no pueda instalar ningun sistema operativo mas??
<Deckon> celu: a ver calma, mira puedes actualizar de una version a otra
<celu> sigue
<celu> >>
<Deckon> pero hay probabilidades de que tu sistema se rompa
<celu> Joder
<celu> y si lo instalo de nuevo no??
<celu> ahi verdad??
<Deckon> los mismo desarrolladores de ubuntu recomiendan mas reinstalar que actualizar de una version a otra
<celu> pero si lo instalo no ahi posibilidades verdad?
<^Borg^> quiero actualizar de una version a otra pero es recomendable reinstalar que pasar
<Deckon> igual y no pasa, pero siempre esta la posibilidad por eso te recomiendo que respaldes antes
<celu> entonces
<celu> al instalar no se me puede romper verdad??
<Deckon> si instalas un nuevo sistema es una instalacion fresca, no tendras problemas
<Deckon> pero a lo mejor te convenga mas espera, ya el proximo mes sale ubuntu12
<^Borg^> a ticket!
<Deckon> ^Borg^: si, es mas recomendable reinstalar
<celu> ya
<celu> pero
<celu> segun lei
<celu> con la version 11
<^Borg^> pero es recomendable reinstalar que pasar de una version a otra
<Deckon> si
<^Borg^> si
<celu> se instala sol odesde el sistema
<celu> y no ahi peligro
<^Borg^> probabilidad de quedarte sin sistema
<^Borg^> y me salia la opcion de acc tualizar
<Deckon> celu: mira, para actualizar tu sistema lo puedes hacer mediante tu gestor de paqeutes, ahi nte debe trar una opcion, mediante el comando dist-upgrade, o mediante el cd de la nueva version
<celu> ok
<celu> pero
<celu> se actualizaria
<Deckon> si, de una version a otra
<celu> de una forma distinta y sin peligros con la version 12 verdad??
<Deckon> celu:como te menciono, hay peligro de quedarte sin sistema pasando de una version a otra(actualizar) pero con la resinstalacion no, por eso es mas recomendable
<celu> a ok
<celu> pos
<celu> ya estoy instalando
<celu> me ayudas eske no tengo experiencia
<^Borg^> no dice
<celu> y esto m dice k no toy conectado
<Deckon> ^Borg^: que pado?
<celu> aaaaa
<celu> ahora
<celu> estoy
<celu> tengo ke darle
<celu> a eliminar ubuntu 10.04 e instalar el 11 verdad??
<Deckon> si
<Deckon> pero has respaldos de cosas que no puedas recuperar
<celu> ya
<celu> ahora k ago??
<celu> darle a instalar ahors??
<Deckon> reinstalr es volver a instalar el sistema
<^Borg^> pueda instalar ningun sistema operativo mas?
<celu> no yo le dia a eliminar
<celu> y instalar otro
<^Borg^> yo le dia a eliminar
<celu> dile a borgn k se calleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<^Borg^> se actualizaria
<freesoft> shorewall es un complemento de iptables?
<noeubillus> hola
<freesoft> o se maneja aparte?
<^Borg^> pero es recomendable reinstalar que pasar de una version a otra
<noeubillus> que chat lan es recomendablee para ubuntu
<noeubillus> ubuntu 10.4
<Deckon> freesoft: shorewall es un gui para iptables
<freesoft> a pense q era un firewall distinto.. digamos q shorewall es para manejar ip tables
<guampa> shorewall en si no es gui
<guampa> es otra sintaxis mas "practica" para definir reglas
<Deckon> cierto, es una utileria para configurarlo
<guampa> que traduce a iptables
<freesoft> osea que todo lo q yo toque en shorewall se agrega a ip tables
<Deckon> si
<freesoft> por q quiero manejar TC  tambien
<Deckon> que es tc?
<celu> Ahi un ubuntu para mobiles??
<Deckon> celu: algo asi
<celu> ya se estaaaaa instalandoooooo
<Deckon> corres ubuntu sobre android
<celu> gracias
<celu> Decckon
<celu> no se lo k aria yo sin ti XD
<Deckon> esperar que alguien mas conteste XD
<^Borg^> entre mas
<celu> Xd
<celu> muchas gracias
<celu> si no llega a ser por ti me ubiese ccargado mi pc
<celu> ya casi esta instalado
<celu> si te puediese seguir en twitter
<celu> o puntuar lo aria
<^Borg^> o mediante el comando celu, o
<celu> o
<celu> ya casi esta instalado
<Deckon> sorry no tengo twitter pero no te preocupes por eso solo disfruta tu linux
<celu> GRACIAS!!!
<celu> Eres un carck
<celu> crack
<Deckon> na, no te creas
<celu> una preguntita
<celu> el libreoffice
<celu> lo an sustituido por el officce de antes
<Deckon> si
<celu> el openoffice
<celu> gracias
<celu> y cual es mejor??
<^Borg^> Deckon: si, de que tienes una buena probabilidad
<Deckon> celu: en teoria son lo mismo, solo que openoffice es de sun y libreoffice es de la comunidad
<Deckon> mejor usa libreoffice
<buenaventura> openoffice no es de la Apache Foundation?
<Deckon> ^Borg^: esa es una pregunta o algo asi?
<celu> ya casi esta instalado
<celu> le keda pokito
<Deckon> buenaventura: si ceo que si tras la compra de sun por oracle creo que lo metieron a apache
<buenaventura> http://incubator.apache.org/openofficeorg/
<celu> se instalooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<^Borg^> no se me estropeee
<Deckon> buenaventura: igual, prefiero libreoffice
<celu> adios
<nilsonmorales> buenas alguien sabe como configurar una wireless en cualquier distro
<nilsonmorales> hay algun tuto
<nilsonmorales> que debo tener en cuenta para eso
<fosco_> la wiki de Arch te servirá
<nilsonmorales> sera mas facil en consola?
<Deckon> +1
<nilsonmorales> partiendo que soy buey
<fosco_> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Wifi
<nilsonmorales> a ver
<^Borg^> and a dev
<fosco_> es mucho más fácil en modo gráfico, evidentemente
<nilsonmorales> si pero por ejemplo zenix y bodhi no reconocen mi tarjeta wireless
<nilsonmorales> y otras tantas
<^Borg^> pero por ejemplo zenix y bodhi no reconocen mi tarjeta wireless
<Deckon> nilsonmorales: prube lo de la wiki de arch, si no te sirve podria
<Deckon> perdon, deberias intentar con otra distro con una base diferente a debian
<nilsonmorales> si gracias voy a probar
<nilsonmorales> tengan un buen dia
<Deckon> =
<adian_> Hola
<Deckon> o/
<Yukiteru> hola a todos por acá
<adian_> Hola
<Deckon> adian_: o/
<^Borg^> Deckon: no
<Yukiteru> nas adian_
<Yukiteru> un Borg!!!
<adian_> Yukiteru, HOlas
<adian_> Hace años que no estoy en el irc
<Adian_> Hola
<celu> Hola
<celu> alguien me ayuda
<celu> instale la ultima version de ubuntu
<celu> y no se donde se guardo el google chrome
<xangua> chromium/google chrome no está instalado por defecto, puedes instalar Chromium del Centro de Software celu
<debsan_> celu, como instalaste chrome ?
<celu> desde el centro de sofware d eubuntu
<debsan_> celu, lo instalaste en la nueva versión ?
<xangua> celu: abre el dash y escribe: chromium
<celu> eske instale ubutnu hoy y no se omo funcionaaa
<debsan_> ok
<debsan_> hiciste bien.
<xangua> celu: tecla Windows, para abrir el dash
<celu> eske la tecla windows la tengo estropeada
<celu> XD
<celu> a espera
<celu> eske no se a instalado
<debsan_> alt+f2 chromium
<debsan_> sigue funcionando ?
<xangua> dale clic al botón Ubuntu entonces celul
<xangua> celu*
<celu> eschuchadmeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<debsan_> ?
<celu> donde esta el gestor de paquetes synapic
<celu> ¿?
<FerchoLP> hola, esoty usando Compiz pero no me aparecen algunos efectos, como Domino, Explode, Airplane, etc. Alguien tienen idea por qué puede ser? hasta donde entiendo tengo todos los paquetes de plugins de compiz instalados. Alguien usa compiz por aquí?
<xangua> celu: synaptic ya no viene instalado por defecto
<^Borg^> with ya
<celu> entoncces como instalo wine??
<fosco_> FerchoLP, comprueba que tienes el paquete compiz-plugins-extra
<Orthinat> celu ahora no es el sunapic, usa el icono de la bolsa de compras llena
<xangua> FerchoLP: y has configurado los efectos con Compiz Setting Manager¿
<FerchoLP> xangua, en serio? en xubuntu todavía viene por defecto
<celu> k??
<celu> a ok
<xangua> celu: desde el centro de software, o terminal sudo apt-get install wine
<Deckon> celu: instala synaptic si lo quieres y te sientes mas comodo
<fosco_> celu, abre un terminal y escribe sudo apt-get install wine
<celu> ahora otra cosaaaa
<celu> la barra de arriba como la pongo abajo??
<fosco_> si vas saltando de un tema a otro no solucionarás nada
<^Borg^> algunos efectos, como domino, explode, airplane, etc
<xangua> celu: no puedes, la posición es fija
<FerchoLP> ahh, tenía que habilitar "Animations Add-on" para que aparezcan
<^Borg^> mira, para abrir el dash y escribe: chromium
<FerchoLP> no recordaba haberlo hecho en versiones anteriores
<FerchoLP> qué tonto
<FerchoLP> gracias!
<celu> no solo kiero saber como mover la barra de tareas de arriba hacia abajo
<Deckon> celu: no se puede
<celu> ke???
<celu> nnoooooo
<celu> vermelo dicho antes de instalar ubuntu
<celu> ahora k ago??
<fosco_> para empezar escribir bien
<Deckon> no se, instala xfce?
<^Borg^> no se puede
<celu> plisss
<Deckon> ^Borg^: es un bot del canal o algo asi?
<celu> tiene que aver alguna forma de mover esa barra
<Orthinat> celu, sí, en el peor de los casos desde el propio código fuente.
<Deckon> XD
<^Borg^> Orthinat: desde el centro de sofware d eubuntu
<Orthinat> celu, que entorno usas?
<celu> ubuntu 11.10
<^Borg^> descrgue ubuntu 11
<Orthinat> esa es la versión, que gestor de ventanas usas?
<celu> yo k se
<^Borg^> yo
<Deckon> Orthinat: usa unity
<Orthinat> X-D
<FerchoLP> por eso uso xubuntu
<celu> si eske soy nuevo
<Orthinat> unity, ok
<debsan_> kickean al bot!
<Deckon> yo apreciaria ese kick al bot
<celu> para instalar wine
<Orthinat> celu, has llegado en el momento preciso, puedes optar por casi una infinidad de entornos gráficos
<celu> escuchadmee
<celu> para instalar wine
<xangua> (10:27:23) xangua: celu: desde el centro de software, o terminal sudo apt-get install wine
<celu> que instalo cargador de programa windows wine o
<Orthinat> para el wine, o vas al centro de sofware de ubuntu, o en una terminal pones  :
<Orthinat> sudo apt-get install wine
<^Borg^> instalar wine
<celu> wine microsdfot widnows com`patibility layer??
<celu> pero
<celu> en el centro de sofware
<celu> me ponen 3 wines cual elijo??
<Orthinat> un segundo
<Orthinat> el de versiín más actual, no?
<celu> om
<celu> la 1.3
<Orthinat> síp, esa misma
<celu> ahora otra cosa
<celu> que entorno grafico me recomiendan??
<fosco_> gracias guampa
<guampa> por nada :D
<Orthinat> celu, eso es un tema casi religioso, como vienes de windows mejor un gnome o un kde
<celu> A ok
<celu> pero donde lo descrgo o instalo???
<fosco_> gnome ya lo tienes
<fosco_> kde te lo puedes descargar con el gestor de paquetes, como todo
<celu> y como lo pongo??
<fosco_> sudo apt-get install kde4
<celu> ea
<Deckon> guampa: clap clap
<celu> pero lo kiero por defecto como l o ago??
<fosco_> al poner tu nombre de usuario y contraseña puedes elegir que escritorio quieres usar
<Orthinat> celu para probar cada entorno gráfico has de hacerlo desde la pantalla de login
<celu> ¿?
<Orthinat> cuando se instala te pregunta cual quieres por defecto.
<celu> a ok
<celu> y k interfaz me recomiendan gnome o kde
<celu> ¿?ç
<fosco_> es dificil recomendar, cada uno tiene sus gustos
<fosco_> mejor los pruebas y decides por ti mismo
<Deckon> +1
<Orthinat> celu esa pregunta es religiosa, depende de ti
<celu> A ok
<celu> y no ahi un theme de windows??
<fosco_> para eso te has puesto linux?
<fosco_> para q sea igual que win?
<fosco_> mal mal mal...
<Orthinat> Sí, a miles, puedes hacer que el entorno se parezca al de cualquier SO
<celu> a ver
<celu> kien dijo k deje windows??
<celu> windows es mi vida
<celu> si lo dejo me muero
<celu> lo k pasa eske tengo 2 pcs
<Deckon> ja
<celu> en uno tengo ubuntu y en otro windows
<celu> ja k??
<Yukiteru> celu: windows es u vida??? por dios que cosas
<celu> no es mi vida
<celu> simplemennteee
<celu> mi sistema operativo favorito
<fosco_> bueno, tiene que haber de todo...
<celu> a ver
<celu> n oes verdad
<celu> windows es mas bonito
<FerchoLP> jaja el hombre es un animal de costumbre
<celu> y mas facil
<xangua> !ot | celu
<kubot> celu: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<celu> con mas sofwa<re
<celu> y todo
<Deckon> celu: no, que tu no sepas usar linux es otra cosa
<guampa> celu, en todo caso eso no es para discutirlo en el canal de soporte
<celu> a ok
<celu> pos entonces k me recomiendan skin widnows o mac??
<guampa> consultalo en #ubuntu-es-cafe
<celu> a ok
<guampa> aqui consultas sobre ubuntu
<celu> pos entoncces
<celu> consulto
<celu> k porke
<celu> ubuntu
<Orthinat> más software en windows X_D
<Orthinat> X-D
<FerchoLP> opinión corta: Yo ya he hecho eso de "intentar que se parezca a algo" y no resulta, mejor configurarlo como a uno le parezca más bonito y ya
<fosco_> <celu> pos entonces k me recomiendan skin widnows o mac?? <- yo no te lo recomiendo
<celu> eeeee
<Orthinat> mac es más cool X-D
<guampa> :(
<Orthinat> celu instala compiz
<Orthinat> ya verás
<celu> ok
<celu> lo are
<celu> XD
<FerchoLP> me encanta compiz!
<Orthinat> :-)
<celu> y para k sirve??
<guampa> !compiz
<Orthinat> para hacer que la pantalla sea bonita
<kubot> Compiz Fusion es un manejador de ventanas 3D. Si usas KDE4 se recomienda usar los efectos de kwin en lugar de instalar compiz. Ver: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Compiz_Fusion
<FerchoLP> permite agregar un montón de efectos a las ventanas
<fosco_> Orthinat, es importante estar seguro de lo que se dice al ayudar, sobre todo a los más novatos, pues los puedes liar más de lo que ya están. Compiz va preinstalado en ubuntu, no necesita instalar nada y obviamente ya lo ha visto pues se usa con unity que es precisamente lo que no le gusta
<Orthinat> fosco_, tomo nota, gracias por el toque
<FerchoLP> el efecto de ventanas gelatinosas es genial
<fosco_> no problemo
<FerchoLP> en todo caso que busque "compiz" en youtube
<celu> a ok
<FerchoLP> y vea videos a ver si le gusta
<Orthinat> celu, pero lo importante de gnu/Linux - Ubuntu no es lo bonito, sino el potencial
<celu> ya se me instalo wine :)
<celu> ustedes tenis wine??
<fosco_> sí
<fosco_> y ahora viene cuando en lugar de intentar aprender nos preguntas directamente como se usa
<Orthinat> yo no, es que ya no juego
<celu> y el counter lo teneis tambien??
<Orthinat> X-D
<celu> www
<celu> porke wine no me abre el ounter strike??
<celu> en??
<fosco_> !wine > celu
<kubot> celu: Por favor mira mi mensaje privado.
<fosco_> mira el privado que te abre kubot y consulta la base de datos que te aconseja, a ver si esa aplicación está soportada en wine
<Orthinat> celu, mejor instalate el playonlinux ahí te irá todo mejor
<celu> escuchadme mis amigos tienen en linux en ounter strike
<celu> instalado on el wine
<celu> y ami no me vaaaaa
<Deckon> celu: usa google, no muerde
<Orthinat> claro, tus amigos han ledio mucho
<Orthinat> leido
<Orthinat> X-D
 * Orthinat se parte el eje
<celu> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<celu> joder
<xangua> !lengua | celu
<kubot> celu: Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<guampa> !enter | celu
<kubot> celu: No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<guampa> un consejo celu
<celu> dime
<guampa> no parece que tengas suficiente experiencia todavia para pretender que cualquier cosa que quieras instalar ande sin problemas
<guampa> algo de experiencia basica es necesaria
<guampa> te aconsejo que esperes un poco antes tal vez tengas que aprender algunas cosas mas basicas
<celu> pero eske kiero tener el counterrr
<Deckon> celu: entoces ponte a leer
<guampa> mas alla de este consejo, si igual queres que te ayuden a hacer andar lo que quieras, no insistas si no obtenes ayuda inmediatamente
<fosco_> uff es inútil intentar ayudar a este tipo de usuarios
<fosco_> :-(
<Orthinat> celu: en el youtube hay tutoriales de counter en ubuntu
<celu> a ok
<Orthinat> a ver; celu, tomate lo con calma, que vas a disfrutar mucho de tu ubuntu
<m0ugly> celu,
<celu> mira
<m0ugly> de dónde eres
<celu> ago lo k me dicce el tuto
<celu> y  no me saleee
<Orthinat> celu, lee con algo más de detenimiento (o escucha si el "tuto" es un vídeo). La paciencia es una virtud que da felicidad
<celu> ...
<celu> ...
<celu> .
<celu> .
<celu> .
<celu> .
<celu> ..
<celu> .
<celu> .
<celu> .
<fosco_> 1 minuto de descanso
<guampa> celu, en un minuto la proteccion automatica del canal te va a habilitar para hablar. la proxima muteada va durar mucho, mucho mas que un minuto
<guampa> estamos?
<celu> si
<guampa> bien
<celu> por favor decidme porke no me carga en counter con en wine
<guampa> nadie aca sabe decirte, por lo que ya viste
<fosco_> porque no lees
<guampa> te pedi que no insistas
<guampa> te dieron documentacion para que te orientes
<Orthinat> a ver: celu ... no das información ninguna de lo que haces en tu ordenador, pretendes que desde la inopia, te digamos que has de ahcer cuando no tenemos la menor idea de que has hecho en tu pc
<Orthinat> primero leer o visualizar tutoriales, despues tras esto preguntas
<celu> a ver
<celu> le doy a abrir con wine
<celu> y no me lo abre
<celu> k mas kieres k te digas??
<Deckon> celu: te ayudo: http://goo.gl/1SxNO
<Orthinat> que le das a abrir con wine? el ejecutable de instalación del counter?
<celu> abricc con wine
<Orthinat> y que mensaje te da?
<celu> nada
<celu> eske no hace nada
<Orthinat> lo ejecutas desde una terminal (una pantalla negra con letras blancas donde se puede escribir)?
<celu> espera
<celu> ke me
<celu> lo a abierto
<celu> pero me ponen
<celu> k algo de error
<guampa> !enter | celu
<kubot> celu: No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<Deckon> correrlo desde terminal para ver que errores regresa
<Orthinat> qué error?
<celu> no l ose sale en ingles
<guampa> !pastebin | celu
<kubot> celu: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Orthinat> kubot, gracias
<kubot> de nada :)
<celu> mira sale
<celu> :
<celu> -close any running programs
<celu> -emty your temporay folder
<celu> -chech your internet conection
<Orthinat> celu, usa el http://paste.ubuntu.com para darnos la información.
<celu> eso es lo k me sale
<Orthinat> y la orden que ejecutas antes del mensaje?
<celu> solo lo abro on wine
<Orthinat> haciendo clicu- clicu (honomatopeya de ratón)?
<celu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/902492/
<fosco_> xDDDD
<celu> miraa si n ome vais a ayudar bye
<fosco_> ahi te has superado
<fosco_> xD
<Orthinat> X-D
<guampa> celu: el pastebin no es para que escribas el dialogo que llevas aca, es para que pongas los mensajes de error
<guampa> doh
<guampa> bueno
<Orthinat> a ver celu, mira con calma el vídeo que te pasé, (quítale la música o la calma se irá)
<guampa> ya se fue
<fosco_> <fosco_> uff es inútil intentar ayudar a este tipo de usuarios <- fosco el profeat ;)
<Orthinat> Esto es flipante
<fosco_> profeta*
<Orthinat> fosco_, rules
<Orthinat> me da que no pasaba de los 14 años
<Orthinat> eso limita muchas veces
<fosco_> es posible
<fosco_> por cierto, ahora que veo que estais animados
<Orthinat> pero el chaval instaló ubuntu, puso en marcha un chat y consiguió salir de el. es un logro
<fosco_> tengo un problema con las fuentes de texto en pantalla, el caso es que "vibran"
<Orthinat> eso no es un efecto?
<fosco_> no es muy marcado pero se nota, y al cabo de un rato marea, no tengo ni idea de por donde empezar a buscar, a alguien le ha pasado algo parecido?
<Orthinat> nop
<fosco_> no, no es un efecto, uso openbox
<Deckon> fosco_: que taza de refresco tienes en el monitor?
<fosco_> he probado cambiando de resolucion, dpi, frecuencia y todo lo que se me ha ocurrido
<fosco_> 1440x900 75Hz
<fosco_> pero pasa en todas las resoluciones y frecuencias
<Deckon> a lo mejor es bronca del modulo de la grafica
<fosco_> podría ser, esta noche probaré con un liveCD de otra distribución
<Orthinat> a alguno se le muere la gtk-window-decorator ?
<fosco_> yo ya no uso esas cosas, me he liberado :)
<Orthinat> yo era de icewm, pero mi pareja precisa algo más manejable
<m0ugly> hola
<m0ugly> hamigos
<m0ugly> algún peruano en la sala?
<guampa> !ot m0ugly
<kubot> m0ugly: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<Itxshell> buen dia
<daniel__> hola??
<mimecar> eco eco eco
<daniel__> alguien puede ayudarme con el brillo de mi portatil
<mimecar> !detalles
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<daniel__> tengo xubuntu y no puedo regularlo
<daniel__> tengo la version 11.10
<mimecar> no se si xubuntu lo permite regular en las opciones de energía
<daniel__> y mi portatil es un acer aspire 5755G
<daniel__> si la grafica de regularlo me aparece pero no ahi ningun cambio
<daniel__> el brillo siempre esta al maximo...
<daniel__> he probado ha realizar scrips para modificarlo pero no han surtido efecto
<daniel__> la ventanita del regulador me aparece como si lo modificara pero no hace nada
<mimecar> daniel__: se que hay unos comandos que modifican el brillo
<mimecar> pero no los tengo a mano
<daniel__> y podrias enviarmelos al correo?
<daniel__> datrix1988@gmail.com
<m4v> daniel__: este canal se loguea públicamente, por favor no pongas emails o ...
<m4v> bleh
<mimecar> daniel__: enhorabuena, vas a recibir más spam a partir de hoy
<m4v> daniel__: este canal se loguea públicamente, por favor no pongas emails o otra informanción personal.
<daniel__> entonces nadie puede hacer nad?
<mimecar> daniel__: estabiliza tu conexión
<daniel__> esq nose xq esta fallando, la conexion es buena
<m4v> daniel__: estas entrando y saliendo del canal
<mimecar> no pongas datos personales en el canal
<mimecar> todo el texto se guarda en un servidor
<[|HuGO|]> buenas
<XuMuK> hola
<decibel> hola quisiera saber si es del todo factible instalarle a la barra de ubuntu alguna miniaplicacion que haga aparecer un icono vistoso con movimiento que oscile o gire cada vez nque ubuntu procese o ejecute alguna aplicacion ¿esto se puede hacer facilmente desde algun recurso de ubuntu?
<mimecar> usa un dock
<mimecar> unity ya se "mueve" cuando lanzas la aplicación
<decibel> para no romper el aspecto de mi escritorio con gnome 2 preferiria prescindir del dock y esto mismo se pudiera hacer desde la barra de gnome
<mimecar> sin usar un dock no se si lo podrás hacer
<Xubuntu1204> hola tengo una duda: a partir de qué día es recomendable instalar Ubuntu 12.04?
<mimecar> Xubuntu1204: dos semanas después de que se libere
<Xubuntu1204> pq?
<mimecar> para que se estabilice
<mimecar> 1 / 2 semanas
<Xubuntu1204> hmmm
<DJ> ubuntu 12.04 es para los testers
<Xubuntu1204> pero si lo instalas ahora solo tendras que hacerp los updates correspondientes
<Xubuntu1204> y ya esta
<Xubuntu1204> no?
<DJ> si
<mimecar> y encontrarás los bugs
<DJ> esta
<Xubuntu1204> ok
<Xubuntu1204> yo pregunto por si se me escapa algo
<DJ> te puedes, aptualizar a la version 12.04 pero ahora es TEsting, y alomejor se rompa en el update,
<Xubuntu1204> de hecho ya lo instale y vi algun bug
<DJ> trata de areiglar algun bug,
<DJ> haber si te sale facil
<Xubuntu1204> mimecar, qué DE usarás?
<mimecar> DE?
<Xubuntu1204> desktop env
<mimecar> Gnome Shell y Unity
<Xubuntu1204> aha
<Xubuntu1204> respetable
<DJ> Gnome 3 es mas limpio en arch, que en Ubuntu,
<Xubuntu1204> yo le daré una ultima oportunidad a unity
<DJ> por lo menos
<Xubuntu1204> si no a xfce
<Zuhaitz> no actualiceis a 12.04 NI DE COÑA
<Zuhaitz> Peta mas que una escopeta de feria
<Zuhaitz> he tenido que reinstalar , en serio
<Zuhaitz> ha sido terrible
<Xubuntu1204> juas
<mimecar> Zuhaitz: no ha salido
<Zuhaitz> ya, mimecar , la inestable
<Xubuntu1204> se refiere al dailybuilg
<Zuhaitz> si, claro
<Zuhaitz> Xubuntu1204, a mi me ha petado por todas partes
<Xubuntu1204> yo tb instale y petaba todo
<Xubuntu1204> isis
<cousteau> Zuhaitz, vaya fastidio, deberían poner un aviso diciendo que es beta o algo...
<Xubuntu1204> y a falta de menos de 1 mes
<mimecar> es normal si instalais programas en desarrollo
<Xubuntu1204> nadie garantiza que en un mes este todo bien arregaldo
<mimecar> Xubuntu1204: los fallos graves si
<Xubuntu1204> por cierto, los unicos que cobran son los de canonical de desarrolladores verdad?
<equipo> buenas noches, se ha eliminado de ubuntu la opción "crear lanzador"? estoy intentando  instalar wifite.py y me gustaria instalar las dependendencias de aircrack, pyrit,phyton-gtk  y macchanger sin tener que instalar los programas, creo que macchanger esta dentro de aircrack, es posible? como?
<decibel> con gimp seria posible editar un icono en 3 D que girase y se agregara la barra de gnome 2?
<mimecar> decibel: mira antes si admite gif
<mimecar> no se si te lo dejará gnome
<cousteau> decibel, yo usaría blender
<cousteau> para cosas 3D...  además creo que permite exportar a gif
<mimecar> equipo: abre una consola y ejecuta el script
<Xubuntu1204> bueno buenas noches
<FernandoCueva> hola tengo un drive de usb que carga como sdd1 y cuando pongo expulsar saca el archivo de sistema pero no desconecta el drive lo que quiero es saber como volver a cargar el archivo de sistema pongo sudo mount -t fuseblk /dev/sdd1 /mnt/mitia pero dice que no lo encuentra
<decibel> blender asi de pronto lo veo complicado para en poco tiempo saber utilizarlo preferiria intentarlo con gimp por ser mas manejable siempre que pudiera hacerse
<mimecar> decibel: has mirado si gnome admite gif en los iconos?
<cousteau> pero gimp no es para 3D
<dabor> equipo: ln -s nombrelanzador /donde/este/archivo-original
<decibel> bien con gif no es posible me cambia el color de la barra al intentar insertarle un icono gif
<dabor> equipo: es al revés: ln -s /donde/este/archivo-original nombre-lanzador, ejecutas eso en la carpeta donde vas a crear el link
<mimecar> FernandoCueva: pon el error completo
<decibel> por lo que veo poca utilidad le puedo sacar a gimp para lo que busco hacer
<mimecar> a gimp y a cualquier programa
<mimecar> tienes que ver lo que soporta gnome
<Zuhaitz> <cousteau>: entiendo la ironia
<Zuhaitz> xD
<decibel> parece ser que ponerle un icono con volumen y movimiento a ubuntu no es cosa  facil
<mimecar> decibel: usando docks es muy sencillo
<mimecar> es una limitación de gnome, no de ubuntu
<FernandoCueva> dice special device /dev/sdd1 no existe
<FernandoCueva> mimecar, dice eso
<mimecar> existe ese archivo?
<FernandoCueva> en /dev?
<mimecar> si
<FernandoCueva> existe sdd nomas
<mimecar> lo tendrás en otro dispositivo
<decibel> creo que en la pagina de comodo por poner un ejemplo  hay un icono oscilante vistoso moviendose continuamente y eso aun no he logrado hacerlo en  ubuntu sun recurrir al dock
<mimecar> no es lo mismo
<FernandoCueva> ese es el dispositivo porque disk utility me da ese nombre para eso
<mimecar> si estas completamente seguro, tu disco duro no tiene particiones
<mimecar> o está fallando
<FernandoCueva> es un pendrive nomas
<mimecar> es lo mismo
<FernandoCueva> pero la cosa es que la particion si esta ahi nomas que le puse eject o expulsar
<FernandoCueva> o se desaparecio
<mimecar> si le has puesto expulsar, tienes que volver a conectarlo
<FernandoCueva> no se puede cargar si tener que quitarlo y volver a poner
<FernandoCueva> pregunto
<mimecar> tal como lo tienes, lo tienes que volver a conectar si o si
<FernandoCueva> tiene que ejecutar el autorun o algo asi no
<mimecar> no
<decibel> usando el lanzador de aplicaciones de la barra de gnome podria  hacer ejecutar un icono  gif dinamico sin que afectara a la composicion de la barra?
<mimecar> si no te sale el dispositivo en /dev tendrás que volverlo a conectar
<FernandoCueva> oh asi de serio va
<decibel> bueno en realidad no se como hacerlo ni por donde empezar
<mimecar> como mucho podrás usar 256 colores en un gif
<decibel> curioso que de tantas aplicaciones de edicion que hay para ubuntu y tantas otras herramientas no se conozca una forma sencilla de poder insertar un icono poligonal  y en movimiento a la clasica barra de gnome 2
<mimecar> tu opción es usar un GIF (256 colores)
<decibel> y si gif no se lleva bien con la barra de ubuntu clasic que se puede hacerque no sea el dock?
<mimecar> no se me ocurre nada
<decibel> bien me rindo no he encontrado la posibilidad de insertarle a la barra de ubuntu un icono en movimiento al estilo de avast  para el antivirus que uso en ubuntu
<mimecar> decibel: trabajas con máquinas de windows?
<decibel> trabajo con wine tengo el ubuntu windoseado al maximo
<mimecar> para hacer eso usa windows
<decibel> las prestaciones y ventajas de un ubuntu bien logrado  son muy superiores a los de un windows
<decibel> pero no por ello hay que renunciar a las excelencias de las aplicaciones de windows
<decibel> y si se pueden hacer uso de todas ellas desde ubuntu mejor que mejor
<decibel> en mi caso no puedo virtualizar mi antiguo os de windows mediante la caja ya que mis discos de win son de fabrica
<mimecar> qué conseguirías con un icono que se mueve en el panel de gnome 2?
<decibel> conseguir un efecto vistoso al que proporcionaba por ejemplo el icono de avast al moverse en mi antiguo windows
<mimecar> tendrías un icono que se mueve sin hacer nada más
<decibel> pero si eso lo recreo en ubuntu ya tiene algo de merito
<mimecar> busca si se puede poner bien un gif como icono
<fosco_> buenas
<decibel> lo mas dificil seria que tal icono en movimiento actuara sincronizado a la ejecucion de las aplicaciones en ubuntu
<mimecar> eso no creo que lo consigas
<mimecar> en KDE los iconos pueden moverse al lanzar un programa
<mimecar> pero poco más
<decibel> vaya hay un video sobre eso mismo:  Más vídeos de poner un icono gif en la barra de ubuntu »
<mimecar> síguelo
<KiNtA18_sk> wdf?
<adma> aaaaa
#ubuntu-es 2012-03-28
<milko> alguien sabe porque puede ser que cuando conecto un segundo monitor en mi laptop ubuntu pareciera reconocerlo (es como que extiende el escritorio) pero que a la vez no envia señal al segundo monitr
<Deckon> milko: o lo mejor no tienes bien configurados los graficos para que mande señal al otro monitor
<milko> Deckon, como puedo configurarlo correctamente?
<Deckon> ve a las configuracion de tu grafica y busca por hay
<milko> ya lo hice mil veces....
<milko> no me reconoce los drivers nvidia
<milko> y uso la herramienta por defecto de ubuntu
<milko> no consigo nada
<milko> gracias de todas maneras
<Deckon> milko: tienes instalados los que dice recomendados en tu gestor de controladores privativos?
<milko> no
<milko> porque cuando quise hacerlo se rompio todo!
<milko> lo raro es que a veces engancha y envia señal
<Deckon> milko: y te has fijado qeu no sea una falla de hardware?
<Deckon> el monitor extendido o elgun cable?
<mauricio2012> hola
<Deckon> o/
<mauricio2012> tengo un dd corriendo
<milko> Deckon, podria probar con otro cable!
<milko> es buena idea :)
<Deckon> dale
<mauricio2012> y necesito saber cual es la vel de transferencia
<Deckon> si no me temo que lo mas probable es que tengas que hechar mano de xorg
<mauricio2012> ya que no la especifique en el comando
<Deckon> velocidad de transferencia de que?
<mauricio2012> de datos
<mauricio2012> dd if= of=
<mauricio2012> sudo dd if=/dev/sdb of=/dev/sdc
<mauricio2012> estoy clonando un HD
<mauricio2012> pero no se cuanto falta
<Deckon> puede que en el man de dd encuentres algo que sea de ayuda
<mauricio2012> una pregunta, si no se especifica velocidad copiara a la mayor o menor vel?
<mauricio2012> !dd
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'dd'.
<mauricio2012> es que el problema es que ya lleva mucho rato copiando un HD de 500GB con 20 usados
<selina2> hola
<mauricio2012> entonces no se si detenerlo pq puede estar por terminar
<mauricio2012> o le puede faltar mucho
<Deckon> lo siento, yo no conozco sobre dd
<mauricio2012> ok, gracias igualmente
<FernandoCueva> tengo una pregunta
<FernandoCueva> estoy usando el comando sudo mount /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy/ -t vfat -o ro,user,noauto,exec,utf8  pero el disket no sale en el destino
<TUX-Girl> tengo problemas con la luz de mi pantalla,no quiere bajar y me tiene ciega,,anteriormente aregle este problema editando GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<TUX-Girl> actualmente estoy buscandolo en google y nada al momento,,si conocen como solucionar este problema de la luz me dejan saber
<xangua> has intentado cambiar el brillo con tus teclas de comando o desde las preferencias de Energía TUX-Girl ¿
<TUX-Girl> ninguna distribucion de linux tiene la capacida de manejar la densidad de la luz de la pantalla,e intentado varias distribuciones,,ella actua como si bajara laluz pero nada
<Bambino> hey
<Bambino> mi laptop no reconoce el cd room es interno es una laptop hp pavilion dv 6000 como le puedo hacer
<Le0_> TUX-Girl, creo que tu problema tiene que ver con el comando xgamma averigua sobre eso.! vale?
<Le0_> uy se fue.! jeje
<Bambino> jaja
<FernandoCueva> algunos de ustedes usa startingpage o ixquick.com
<Bambino> alguien porfavor ayudeme con mi problemaa!
<FernandoCueva> Bambino, que linux usas
<FernandoCueva> esta en ingles o espaniol
<Bambino> 11
<Bambino> español
<FernandoCueva> espera
<kanon> ayuda
<Le0_> oye FernandoCueva nisiquiera sabia que existia ixquick pero se ve bien.! tendre que probarlo.!
<kanon> olle leo tienes ubuntu o algun otro sistema ???
<Le0_> debian.! jeje
<kanon> oye el comando para saber que programas tienes instalados ??
<Le0_> eso lo puedes saber con synaptic! o con aptitude.!
<kanon> oye conoces sobre backtrack ????
<kanon> esque es el sistema que tengo
<xangua> kanon: backtrack no está soportado aquí
<kanon> ok
<Le0_> si... pero deberias irte a #backtrack-es
<kanon> a gracias leo
<kanon> #backtrack-es
<Bambino> kanon que duda tienes de blacktrack?
<kanon> ola bambino trataba de compartir  trucos he ideas
<Bambino> mm
<Bambino> ok
<Bambino> alguien ayudeme con mi cd room
<Dj_Dexter> Bambino:  sip? en ? .d
<Bambino> no lee cds y no lo encuentro ;S
<Bambino> porfavooorrrr
<Bambino> bambino@bambino-laptop:~$ sudo mount /dev/hdd /media/cdrom0
<Bambino> mount: el punto de montaje /media/cdrom0 no existe
<Bambino> porfavor alguien ayudee
<Souchiro> hasta mañana
<Bambino> hay alguien ahi?
<mefistofeles> hey, si quiero instalar en ubuntu los controladores para nvidia con apt-get qué paquetes debo descargar?
<curiousx> ciao a tutti
<curiousx> !it > curiousx
<xangua> juat
<the> buenas noches, tengo un problema con mi ubuntu 10.4
<mefistofeles> o/
<the> ...
<the> quien vive ?
<the> ??
<the> alguien que me pueda ayudar con un problema de drivers?
<mefistofeles> cuál es el problema?
<the> mi targeta de audio no sirve
<the> bueno si conecto audifonos
<the> se olle pero las bocinas no se ollen
<the> sera problema de drivers?
<mefistofeles> the: creo que puede ser problema de mezclador
<mefistofeles> the: conoce el alsamixer'
<mefistofeles> ?
<Itxshell> tropa elite
<mefistofeles> Itxshell: ?
<Itxshell> lo siento no era aca ese texto
<mefistofeles> Itxshell: la película?
<mefistofeles> :P
<Itxshell> si
<mefistofeles> es buena
<Itxshell> me tiene tensa viendola :(
<mefistofeles> las dos partes
<Itxshell> si pero cruel como la realidad
<Itxshell> como que 2 partes?
<Itxshell> son 2?
<mefistofeles> si
<mefistofeles> hay una segunda
<Itxshell> woo!
<Itxshell>  la buscare en el video club
<the> =S
<the> ahi alguien que me ayude con mi problema?
<mefistofeles> the: cuando corre el comando "alsamixer" qué sale?
<the> yo??
<the> detecta mi targeta
<the> el chip
<the> sale dos barras
<the> una dice 64<>64 y la otra 100<>100
<FernandoCueva> tengo un problemo
<FernandoCueva> quiero ver que tipo de archivo de sistema tengo en mi disket como lo hago? pongo sudo mount -o ro -t vfat /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy carga y no da errores pero cuando veo en floppy no hay nada pero el disket si trae archivos que hago
<Artemis3> con mtools  mdir a:
<the> y yo??
<the> que ago?
<mefistofeles> the: qué dicen las barras?
<mefistofeles> paciencia!
<Artemis3> the, presiona f6 y escoge el otro dispositivo
<Artemis3> en alsamixer...
<the> ya
<Artemis3> luego con flechas y m etc.
<the> ya
<chilicuil> buenas noches o/
<willfrand> hola, que tal, tengo un equipo con procesador amd k6, alguien puede recomendarme una distro que corra bien en el? le metí el cd de linux 10.10 y me sale This kernel requires the following features not present on the CPU : cmov      Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropiate for your CPU alguien puede ayudarme?
<chilicuil> mmm, interesante willfrand, mmm, no lo se, has probado con debian?, igual y corre, cuanta memoria ram tiene?
<mefistofeles> willfrand: lo mejor sería usar alguna distribución con LXDE (creo que hay un linux mint basado en debian con lxde)
<EL-SANTO> Hola a todos!!!
<EL-SANTO> instale ubuntu dentro de Windows 7 ultimate
<EL-SANTO> en su primer arranque cuando esta configurando me sale "NO ROOT FILE SYSTEM IS DEFINED  PLEASE CORRECT THIS FROM THE PARTICIONING MENU"
<EL-SANTO> lo he intentado con CD y USB pendrive no hay caso
<EL-SANTO> lo he intentado tambien arrancando desde USB pendrive
<EL-SANTO> dandole a instalar
<EL-SANTO> almomento de las particiones me dice que todo el disco esta libre
<EL-SANTO> en la losta no se ve la particion de windows
<EL-SANTO> habiendolo particionado en dos dejando 21 gb para ubuntu
<curiousx> ciao a tutti
<EL-SANTO> alguien me puede guiar?
 * xoan buenas
<auska> Al desarrollar en php recibo el error: Fatal error: Call to undefined function pcntl_signal() como puedo habilitar las funciones pcntl* en ubuntu?
<xoan> auska: $ php -i | grep pcntl
<auska> xoan, ahora si que no entiendo nada:
<auska> pcntl
<auska> pcntl support => enabled
<xoan> ni yo, porque según el manual, si php está complado con soporte para pcntl, está activado sin más
<xoan> http://es.php.net/manual/en/pcntl.configuration.php
<auska> pero al ejecutar me dice que no tiene la funcion... algo falla... :S
<auska> xoan, me fije que por defecto, apache2 tiene las funciones pcntl* desabilitadas mediante "disabled_functions = " en el php.ini pero en teoria ya lo elimine y hice un restart de apache... :S
<xoan> http://es.php.net/manual/en/intro.pcntl.php
<xoan> supongo que Process Control should not be enabled within a web server environment and unexpected results may happen if any Process Control functions are used within a web server environment.
<xoan> aunque debería ir...
<auska> xoan, no entiendo exactamente a que se refiere con " Process Control should not be enabled within a web server environment and unexpected results may happen if any Process Control functions are used within a web server environment" ...
<xoan> que serán funciones para ejecutarse en modo "cli", supongo
<xoan> tendrá que ver con alguna vulnerabilidad
<auska> aha...
<xoan> pero de todos modos, que no sea recomendable no quiere decir que no se pueda ejecutar, y si en el php.ini las has habilitado, tendrían que estar disponibles
<auska> en teoria lo esta...
<xoan> qué tienes ahora en el php.ini, en la directiva "disable_functions" y "disable_classes"? no recuerdo exactamente, pero me suena que en ubuntu hay varios php.ini, para configurar respecto al servidor web, al modo cli, etc...
<auska> xoan, intente hace if (function_exists('pcntl_signal')) i eso debuelve false...
<xoan> http://es.php.net/manual/en/ref.pcntl.php#91224
<xoan> ahí dice que no está compilado
<xoan> y puede ser...
<xoan> en ubuntu tienes una versión de php para apache, otra para cli, etc...
<xoan> $ php -i | grep pcntl
<xoan> devuelve enabled porque estás ejecutando la versión cli (fallo mío)
<xoan> tendrás que mirar en la información de php pero en el servidor
<xoan> creando el típico info.php: <?php phpinfo(); ?>
<xoan> ahí aparecen las opciones de compilación, y seguro que está deshabilitado
<xoan> en el comentario en php.net aparece cómo compilar la extensión, no parece complicado
<auska> xoan, en el phpinfo(); no veo referencia ni de que este habilitado ni por habilitar: http://pastebin.com/KG27jCXR
<xoan> claro, lee el comentario que te puse antes: http://es.php.net/manual/en/ref.pcntl.php#91224
<auska> xoan, voy a ver ;)
<auska> xoan, ejecute lo que dicen en el comentario y nada...
<esmirlin> chicos, hay alguna forma de hacer que la ventana de descargas de firefox aparezca en una pestaña y así no tener dos ventanas abiertas¿?
<fosco_> esmirlin: puedes hacer q no se muestre, q se cierre sola, usar extensiones de descarga... hay muchas opciones
<esmirlin> fosco_: muchísimas gracias, acabo de encontrar un addon perfecto ^^
<esmirlin> por cierto, 12.04 está quedando genial! ^^
<Xago> hola buenos dias a todos...
<Xago> cuál es comando para reparar un disco. El sector dañado es donde corre Windows, pero en Ubuntu arranca bien. Una amiga, quiere funcionar con ambos SO
<m4v> Xago: la herramienta para verificar el sistema de archivos es fsck, pero no sirve para particiones de windows
<m4v> Xago: igual, si el disco tiene defectos físicos por más que le pases checkeos no se va a arreglar, tiene que comprar un disco nuevo antes de que termine de romper este.
<Xago> m4v, estoy ejecutando badblocks...esperemos que éste sí pueda hacer algo
<curiousx> ciao a tutti
<Deckon> dias
<Harpagornis> buenas Deckon
<lex_luthor> hola sala alguien sabe sobre un soft que pase de texto a voz y que se escuche bien?
<fosco_> lex_luthor, festival, pero lo de "que se escuche bien" es muy subjetivo
<lex_luthor> okey  fosco_ si la mayoria tienen voces cuadradas pero lo importante de última que se escuche claro ahora estoy probando orca y tiene voz cuadrada
<lex_luthor> el festival no lo conozco
<fosco_> festival --language spanish --tts "hola soy tu ordenador"
<lex_luthor> resulta que el textaloud anda genial en win no se escucha cuadrado pero para nada se podra utilizarlo a este con wine?
<lex_luthor> como hago para enterareme donde esta el camino o el sendero de un archivo ejecutable fosco_  quizas lo sabes porque no lo encuntro el programa en los menues aplicaciones etc..?
<fosco_> which ejecutable
<lex_luthor> te cuento ahora instal orca otro soft de voz
<lex_luthor> no lo puedo ejecutar a est soft desde el menu de ubuntu porque no aparece
<Bambino> alguien sabe la diferencia entre ubuntu server y ubuntu desktop?
<Deckon> si
<Bambino> me la podrias explicar porfavor?
<lex_luthor> pero desde el shell lo puedo ejecutar , de todos modo yo quisiera saber en que directorio se encuentra el ejecutalble asi hacer un acceso directo en el escritorio
<fosco_> Bambino, ubuntu server no lleva escritorio ni entorno grafico
<Deckon> bmabinubuntu server no trae entorno para empezar
<fosco_> lex_luthor, y porque no pruebas lo que te dije?
<lex_luthor> de instalar festival obvio lo tengo en cunta
<lex_luthor> como seria apt-get install festival?
<Deckon> y supongo tiene herramientas como squid, mysql ya instaladas
<Bambino> que ubuntu me convendria instalar si tengo un procesador amd 64 turion x 2 me convendria el de 32 o 64 bits?
<fosco_> Bambino, instala la version desktop, 32 o 64 da igual, va a funcionar todo igual
<Deckon> puedes usar ambos
<lex_luthor> lo estoy instalando el festival vos que version de ubuntu usas  fosco_ ?
<fosco_> lex_luthor, ubuntu 12.04 desktop 64bits
<Bambino> perfecto
<Bambino> muchas gracias
<lex_luthor> el festival parece que se usa en shell nada mas fosco_
<fosco_> si
<lex_luthor> y que hace reproduce lo que esta en el shell nada mas? fosco_ ?
<fosco_> reproduce lo que tú le digas
<fosco_> ya te puse como usarlo
<fosco_> <fosco_> festival --language spanish --tts "hola soy tu ordenador"
<lex_luthor> no pero quisiera textos de un archivo
<fosco_> tambien puede leer archivos de texto
<lex_luthor> me sale este error SIOD ERROR: unbound variable : festival
<fosco_> prueba a leer de un archivo
<lex_luthor> hay una mas avanzado en entorno gnome?
<fosco_> echo "hola siy tu ordenador" > ejemplo.txt
<fosco_> festival --language spanish --tts ejemplo.txt
<lex_luthor> aja que bien
<fosco_> no confundas tener botones con ser avanzado
<lex_luthor> obvio
<lex_luthor> es la comodidad mas que nada
<Bambino> alguien conoce algun programa de ubuntu para dar ordenes con voz al ordenador?
<Bambino> esque mi cuñado no tiene manos pero le gusta mucho la computacion
<Bambino> ??
<fosco_> no me suena que haya nada de eso
<Bambino> =/
<Bambino> en un rato vuelvo
<fosco_> mira en las opciones de accesibilidad una vez lo tengas instalado
<rofocale> wenas
<rofocale> alguien sabe como puedo hacer backups de un cliente windows desde linux ? en realidad quiero hacer copia de los archivos outlook
<Deckon> rofocale: busca donde outlook guarda sus archivos y respaldalos solo copaindolos al linux, pero me parece mas seguro hacerlo desde lalguna utileria de respaldo para outlook
<Deckon> no recuerdo el nombre de los archiivos a respladar pero con una busqueda en google encontraras cuales son
<rofocale> Deckon: lo que pasa es que donde trabajo hay varias computadoras 25 y lo que queria era desde linux iniciar alguna tarea que me copiara todos los pst de outlook al servidor
<rofocale> estaba usando backuppc pero este no copia archivos en ejecucion
<rofocale> outlook no se puede cerrar porque es un restaurant y tambien trabajan de madrugada
<Deckon> puf, esta dificil
<rofocale> en windows hay una utilidad shadow copy para backup en ejecucion pero en linux no hay ninguna alternativa ?
<Deckon> desconozco
<Ex> no hay forma de que en algun momento un pc se vaya quedando 'offline' por momentos y luego cuando termine se quede online esa y offline otra?
<Ex> 'online' 'offline' :P
<buenaventura> Ex: ?
<Ex> lo decia para rofocale
<Ex> por que no tendria por que apagar todos los pcs
<buenaventura> nigún programa le va a copiar archivos en uso
<buenaventura> soluciones hay varias: handybackup (puaj), cobian, bacula
<buenaventura> un script en batch
<Ex> o instalar cygwin y que sea en bash! jaja
<rofocale> buenaventura: cobian en windows.. no hay en linux.. seria bueno que existiera :(
<rofocale> buenaventura: porque ningun programa me va a copiar archivos en ejecucion ?
<buenaventura> no necesitás en windows: sólo un servidor ftp, samba o lo que sea
<buenaventura> en linux*
<buenaventura> te va a dar error en win copiar un .pst, si está abierto el outlook
<rofocale> buenaventura: con shadow copy no
<buenaventura> la mejor opción es bacula igual
<rofocale> buenaventura: mira por ejemplo tengo unos inconvenientes en gerencia
<rofocale> no se ve al gerente asi nada mas.. no puedo decirle cierra tu outlook porque hare una copia.. viene cuando quiere
<rofocale> al igual que en otras areas hay alguna que otra pc que no se puede cerrar el outlook
<buenaventura> usan exchange?
<rofocale> las demas si
<rofocale> outlook 2007
<buenaventura> usan exchange?
<rofocale> y debido a esas pc que no se pueden cerrar necesito un backup asi te abierto el outlook
<rofocale> exchange ?
<rofocale> solo outlook 2007 en windows xp
<buenaventura> la parte de outlook me quedó clara
<buenaventura> pregunté otra cosa
<rofocale> me preguntaste si usan exchange
<buenaventura> exacto
<rofocale> nop
<rofocale> usamos qmail
<rofocale> buenaventura: alguna otra idea ?
<buenaventura> supongo que no trabajará los fines de semana, o sí? no apaga la compu nunca?
<rofocale> buenaventura: no, nunca apagamos la pc el restaurant esta metido en el mar y hay humedad si apagamos la pc corremos riezgo de que nunca mas vuelva a prender amaneceria humeda mojada por dentro
<rofocale> las pc nunca se apagan aqui
<buenaventura> mira, debes decirle que cierre el outlook aunque sea una vez por semana
<buenaventura> o no podrás hacer el backup
<cousteau> rofocale, hmm, no sé si eso tiene sentido...
<buenaventura> con respecto a Linux, usa bacula
<cousteau> yo diría que si un pc sufre un cortocircuito, es mejor que sea con el pc apagado que encendido
<buenaventura> o si inisistes con ese problema, debes pedir soporte en algún foro de microsoft
<cousteau> y...  llamadme loco, pero ¿y meter arroz en el ordenador?
<buenaventura> no es problema de Linux que no puedas copiar un archivo en uso de windows
<rofocale> buenaventura: estaba usando backuppc pero bacula es algo dificil de configurar
<buenaventura> bueno, nadie dijo que era fácil el trabajo de administrador de sistemas =)
<Ex> o a lo sumo preguntar en ##windows (en ingles) si no queres entrar a foros :P
<rofocale> cousteau: si bueno pero las normas aqui son que ninguno debe apagar la pc.. ya ocurrio varios casos que amanacio apagada la pc y nunca mas prendio
<rofocale> jeje
<mimecar> entonces en windows nunca pondrás actualizaciones
<Ex> jajajaj
<mimecar> si las dudas son de linux usa bacula, las de windows pasa a otro canal
<Guest7367> holaaaa
<Guest7367> como estan? tengo una duda, ustedes me podrian ayudar?
<Deckon> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<rofocale> algun gui para backula ?
<rofocale> #windows-es
<rofocale> joder jaja falto el /join
<rofocale> bueno si alguien me da una idea de un cliente para bacula se lo agradeciar :)
<xangua> ...
<Ex> rofocale: no existe el canal, puedes buscar soporte en ##windows .........
<Ex> xD
<rofocale> re wenas
<Ex> rofocale: no existe el canal, puedes buscar soporte en ##windows (en ingles)
<buenaventura> un cliente para bacula?????
<rofocale> un gui para bacula
<rofocale> jeje
<rofocale> Ex: si acabo de probar no existe
<buenaventura> http://www.bacula.org/manuals/en/console/console/GUI_Programs.html
<buenaventura> lee la documentación, no hace daño
<Guest7367> Muchas gracias! Tengo este inconveniente intentando instalar el pes 2012 y el fifa 2012, tengo Ubuntu 11.04, he instalado el dx wine, tengo el wine por defecto, y tambien me bajé el Lutris y playonlinux. El problema es el siguiente, en algun momento de la instalacion, cuando el instalador copia los archivos del juego salra error y dice "la instalaccion no se ha podido completar, error al copiar.." yo creo que es porq quizas el cd no tenga los per
<Guest7367> misos para ser utilizado como programa, asiq lo que intenté fue copiarlo para instalarlo desde rigido, pero cuando lo estoy copiando me tira "error al unir el archivo error de entrada salida" y por lo q estuve invetigando creo que es ese el problema. omo puedo solucionar esto?
<buenaventura> no hay soporte para aplicaciones de windows en ubuntu, Guest7367
<mimecar> Guest7367: en el irc no pongas esos parrafos
<mimecar> busca en la web de wine si están soportados esos juegos
<mimecar> y si los discos tienen sistema de protección
<Guest7367> ok! busque y si estan soportados, el fifa 2012 esta soportado
<cousteau> !appdb
<kubot> Wine Application DataBase es una base de datos sobre programas de Windows que corren y son soportados por !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org (Inglés)
<cousteau> (sóo por si acaso...  aunque creo que ya tienes esa pág)
<Guest7367> si ahi mismo me fije, pero el tema es que no pudo siquiera copiar los arcivos de estos programas
<Guest7367> si, ahi dicen que el disco podria estar dañado, pero tampoco es eso
<mimecar_> es un disco original?
<Guest7367> no
<mimecar_> ahí tienes una causa
<Guest7367> claro! bueno, sera cosa de probar con un disco original.
<Ex> !piracy Guest7367
<kubot> Guest7367: Discusiones de piratería u otra práctica de dudosa legalidad no son bienvenidos en los canales de Ubuntu, por favor abstenete de estos temas en #Ubuntu-es. Esto incluye links de descarga de software, vídeo o música.
<Ex> :PPPP
<Guest7367> ok! disculpas y muchas gracias.
<decibel> el tipo de iconos png secuenciales  o en tiras que se emplea en la mini aplicacion  de gnome2 " Pez 3.4.7.4ac19" que nombre tienen para buscarle otros iconos con mejor aspecto y tematica?
<GridCube> mmm
<decibel> nadie conoce que nombre reciben esa clase de iconos secuenciales en png?
<[|HuGO|]> buenas
<[|HuGO|]> quien usa conky?
<decibel> conky para que era me suena su nombre pero ahora no caigo?
<Deckon> mostrar informacion en el escritorio o en un infobar
<Deckon> que problema tienes [|HuGO|]
<Deckon> ??
<[|HuGO|]> si decibel
<[|HuGO|]> hola Deckon
<[|HuGO|]> ejecuto conky pero no se activa en el desktop
<Deckon> primero revisa si al correrlo desde la terminal te regresa algun error
<[|HuGO|]> nop, no me tira error
<Deckon> ok, ahora que entorno usa?
<[|HuGO|]> lxde
<decibel> como se llaman  a los iconos como los que usa Pez 3.4.7.4ac19 para gnome2?
<Deckon> ni idea
<Deckon> [|HuGO|]: has probado usar alguna config de las que estan en la pagina de conky?
<Deckon> eso para ver si corre
<Deckon> pastea tu conky
<[|HuGO|]> Deckon, mira esto http://pastebin.com/uNAXWkei
<Deckon> ok pastea tu conkyrc
<[|HuGO|]> Deckon, http://pastebin.com/EH9W3xMq
<[|HuGO|]> Deckon, puedes verlo?
<Deckon> si, lo estoy revisando
<Deckon> [|HuGO|]: pues no se, seria cosa que fueras montando linea por linea hasta ver cual es la que no anda
<[|HuGO|]> Deckon, gracias creo que me tirare por gkrellm2
<[|HuGO|]> XD
<Deckon> por eso casi nunca es bueno usar configuraciones de otros, lo mejor es ir armando poco a poco una configuracion propia pedazo a pedazo
<[|HuGO|]> Deckon, normalmente tomo pedazos de código y voy probando y agregando cosas
<[|HuGO|]> hoy tuve la mala experiencia de tomar uno hecho y probarlo sin modificar
<[|HuGO|]> bueno pero error no me tiró
<Deckon> si, debe de ser una linea que no deja iniciar correctamente a conky
<_Kyo_> Hola
<Pierrot> hola compañeros, hermanos, compañeras, hermanas.
<estudiant> Hola, alguien sabe como puedo hacer para conocer las direcciones IPs o la MAC o algun tipo de informacion sobre los hosts que se connectan a mi Wi-Fi (o red local)?
<estudiant> intuyo que en algun lugar se debe de almacenar esa informacion
<mimecar> estudiant: en tu router sale
<estudiant> no existe algun comando?
<estudiant> bueno voy aver en la direccion del router
<estudiant> con el firefox
<estudiant> lo que me gustaria es conocer las Ips de los hosts connectados a la red local
<mimecar> serán consecutivas a la tuya
<estudiant> pero no hay alguna tabla o algo?
<mimecar> en el router si
<estudiant> si
<estudiant> lo acabo de encontrar xD
<estudiant> en la direccion del router desde firefox
<estudiant> Device Info > Dhcp
<estudiant> alli esta el hostname, la mac adress la IP i el "expires In" que no se que es esto ultimo pero bueno x)
<estudiant> mimecar: aun asi imagino que habra algun comando para no tener que abrir la interface web del router no?
<estudiant> o algun fichero
<mimecar> no lo hay
<estudiant> no te creo
<mimecar> las comunicaciones no pasan por tu equipo
<estudiant> pues aunque sea un comando para sacar info del router
<mimecar> puedes escanear los equipos de tu red con nmap pero no te da la misma información que el router
<mimecar> protege tu red y no tendrás que ver esa información
<estudiant> que quieres decir mimecar ?
<mimecar> en?
<estudiant> < mimecar> protege tu red y no tendrás que ver esa información
<mimecar> si tu red wifi usa cifrado no se podrán conectar a la red
<estudiant> si que usa, almenos tiene la contraseña
<mimecar> WPA2 ?
<estudiant> no lo se, la que viene por defecto, supongo que si, no hace mucho que tenemos ese router
<mimecar> si es WPA2 y sólo tu conoces la contraseña nadie se puede conectar
<cousteau> confírmalo, porque wep es muy mala
<estudiant> bueno, en todo caso estoy hablando de mi casa particular, no creo que haya demasiado interesados en crackear mi red
<mimecar> no hay interesados en usar gratis tu wifi?
<mimecar> si usas WEP es lo que harán
<estudiant> aunque ahora estoy tratando de connectarme al portatil de mi madre mediante ssh y no me deja, y me salta la informacion como si pudiera haber un ataque man-in-the-middle :S
<mimecar> has importado la clave ssh de su equipo?
<estudiant> no se, yo solo se que antes si me dejaba
<estudiant> http://pastebin.com/7S9XsCWv
<mimecar> comprueba si es la clave del portatil
<estudiant> a que te refieres? es que ni siquiera me deja introducir la clave
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> cada equipo con SSH tiene una firma
<estudiant> xD
<mimecar> comprueba si coincide con el equipo que quieres usar
<estudiant> ah vale, creo que ya te entiendo
<hashashin> estudiant, borra /home/estudiant/.ssh/known_hosts y prueba otra ve, o borra sólo la línea que salta (si estás seguro que es ese equipo) la clave cambia si reinstalas el equipo
<mimecar> hashashin: eso es un poco chapucero
<mimecar> si realmente el equipo es otro diferente
<mimecar> estudiant: lo has fofrmateado como dice hashashin ?
<estudiant> no, aun no
<estudiant> puede que me haya conectado a otro equipo que contenga la misma ip no?
<mimecar> en principio no
<estudiant> no se, es que yo me llevo el disco duro a clase y alli tambien hice alguna conexion ssh
<mimecar> comprueba la firma
<guampa> puede que le haya cambiado la ip al mismo host
<mimecar> te llevas el disco duro a clase?
<guampa> te va a tirar un error de que la llave del host estaba asociada a la anterior ip
<guampa> eso puede pasar en una red con dhcp
<estudiant> mimecar: si, asi funciona nuestro instituto...
<estudiant> bueno, al final he hecho lo de hashashin y ya funciona
<estudiant> por que era chapucero? XD
<mimecar> porque si realmente te están haciendo un ataque de hombre en medio
<mimecar> le has dicho a tu equipo que confie en el equipo dudoso
<estudiant> que raro, no me entra usando la contraseña :S voy a preguntar si la a cambiado pero no creo..
<estudiant> pues no, que raro.
<estudiant> ah, ya esta, ya entro :S
<estudiant> xD la estaria escribiendo mal 10 veces seguidas :-/
<estudiant> a no, lo que pasa es que no me dejaba entrar escribiendo solamente "ssh direccionIP"
<estudiant> que raro, el pc esta abierto con la cuenta de mi madre, que es donde estaba intentando entrar y la contrasenya era la correcta
<estudiant> y por lo que se si no defines el usuario te entra en el usuario que se este usando
<estudiant> quit
<selina2> hola
<GridCube> hola
<FernandoCueva> cual es el comando para cargar un disket en ubuntu 10.04
<cousteau> disquetes??  omg!
<cousteau> bueno, no sé...  supongo que debería montarse automáticamente
<cousteau> lo comprobaría, pero no sé si mi disquetera está conectada siquiera
 * cousteau mira a ver
<cousteau> ¿las disqueteras se pueden conectar con el PC encendido?
 * cousteau lo comprueba
<guampa> FernandoCueva: creo que era /dev/fd0 el primer diskete
<FernandoCueva> es que yo trabajo con diskets
<guampa> seria sudo mount /dev/fd0 /path/al/directorio/de/montaje
<cousteau> hmm, ni idea de si está conectado ni de cómo se conecta
<cousteau> parece que no
<cousteau> y no tengo ni idea de qué cable usa
<FernandoCueva> probe con sudo mount -o ro -t vfat /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy y no me da errores pero cuando voy a ver no sale ningun archivo en el directorio tampoco mount dice que hay sido montado
<guampa> tenes el dir /mnt/floppy ya hecho ?
<FernandoCueva> si lo cree con sudo
<guampa> fijate si tipeando solo "mount" te aparece listado
<FernandoCueva> no sale
<FernandoCueva> en fstab ahi una linea al respecto
<guampa> en fstab ?
<guampa> que linea?
<FernandoCueva> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<cousteau> aaahhh, qué dolor de cabezaaa
 * cousteau ha estado un buen rato cabeza abajo intentando conectar la alimentación de la disquetera
<Israphel> quien quiere disquetera
<FernandoCueva> hay mencion talvez tengo que restaurar con el disket puesto para que me lo cargue perono he probado
<cousteau> hm, la disquetera me hace ruidos pero no lee el disquete
<FernandoCueva> yo quiero acceder a mis disketes desde ubuntu 10.04
<FernandoCueva> no tuve problemas con un redhat viejo del 2002
<guampa> FernandoCueva: tiene que estar la disketera enchufada al mother con el cable de datos y el de alimentacion y tiene que estar habilitada en el setup
<guampa> despues no es mas que el comando ese, no necesitas poner el sistema de archivos
<GridCube> FernandoCueva, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/tiphow-to-mountunmount-and-format-floppy-disk-in-ubuntu.html
<guampa> FernandoCueva: esta bien esa linea en fstab
<guampa> ya deja los defaults para que solo tengas que poner "sudo mount /dev/fd0"
<guampa> y sudo umount /dev/fd0
<GridCube> ah mira
<guampa> el noauto hace que el mount -a al inicio del sistema no intente montarlo
<GridCube> FernandoCueva, el soporte de floppy disks esta desabilitado del kernel desde lucid
<guampa> ah bueno
<cousteau> pues...  o no me reconoce el disquete o no me va la disquetera
<guampa> esta sin compilar?
<cousteau> brb, reiniciando
<FernandoCueva> probe con msdos o con vfat pero ninguno me muestra los archivos que hay en el disket
<FernandoCueva> la disketera funciona siempre la utilizo desde la particion con windowsxp
<guampa> proba con "sudo udisks --mount /dev/fd0"
<GridCube> FernandoCueva, instalate el programa fdutils
<GridCube> sudo apt-get install fdutils
<FernandoCueva> voy a ver
<FernandoCueva> que comandos trae
<GridCube> fdmount
<FernandoCueva> en vez de mount es la cosa
<GridCube> es floppy disk mount
<GridCube> pero FernandoCueva por lo que leo es todo un liito hacer que ande bien
<FernandoCueva> quiero hacer mi trabajo desde linux en vez de windows por eso necesito aprender a montar los diskets
<GridCube> FernandoCueva, pero es que los disketes son bastante legacy
<GridCube> no podrias usar pendrives?
<GridCube> ojo, FernandoCueva si se puede
<GridCube> pero es un buen lio
<GridCube> FernandoCueva, porque esta atado a este bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udisks/+bug/618953
<GridCube> hay varios workarounds a ese bug
<FernandoCueva> ahora lo leo
<GridCube> uno es hacer un downgrade de udisks a la version 1.0.1-1build1
<GridCube> otro es editar /lib/udev/rules.d/80-udisks.rules
<GridCube> http://us.generation-nt.com/answer/bug-561737-udisks-udisks-daemon-prevents-mounting-floppy-disks-help-205251251.html
<FernandoCueva> ya veo
<FernandoCueva> entonces fdutils no va poder
<GridCube> probablemente no, lo siento
<GridCube> debi leer antes
<GridCube> FernandoCueva, tal ves otra distro te sea mas util?
<FernandoCueva> como dije con redhat si carga bien eso fue incluso ace anios que sabia menos de linux
<GridCube> FernandoCueva, es que antes era mas comun, pero como los desarrolladores ya rara ves trabajan con floppys ya nadie le da mucha bola
<GridCube> siendo el software libre algo que hace la gente porque quiere es raro que hagan algo sobre lo que no tienen contacto en absoluto
<GridCube> a lo sumo distros comerciales tengan el soporte por razones comerciales, pero una distro publica como esta ps no tanto
<sonny> buen dia
<sonny> como puedo saber si mi netbook soporta un bactrack de 64 bits?
<sonny> alguien podria orientarme?
<FernandoCueva> yo creo que el procesador de tu notebook tiene que ser de 64bits tambien aunque ahora todo lo que venden es de 64bits creo
<sonny> y no hay algun comando o alguna manera de verificarlo?
<sonny> esq quiero bajar backtrack pero no se si pueda ejecutar el de 64
<FernandoCueva> estas usando ubuntu?
<FernandoCueva> en system monitor te podria ser si tu cpu es de 64bits
<sonny> asi es, el 11.10
<cousteau> ¿no hay un canal de backtrack para preguntas sobre backtrack?
<sonny> perdon, no sabia, y como este es el unico canal q conosco por eso pregunte
<cousteau> lo digo porque backtrack y otros derivados de ubuntu no son ubuntu...  y desde aquí pues no podemos saber qué cambios tienen
<cousteau> (pero básicamente un OS 64b no irá en un pc que no sea 64b)
<sonny> ya encontre el canal, solo esperar q alguien me oriente, gracias
#ubuntu-es 2012-03-29
<mcruz> buenas tengo un error con imap
<mcruz> cuando me logeo con cualquier usuario al servidor de correo me dice Error server dropped by IMAP server
<mcruz> algo asi
<mcruz> que puede ser
<mcruz> gracias
<TUX-Girl> alguien aqui sabe como instalar el plugin de pidgin de protocol icon overide ?
<guampa> TUX-Girl: probablemente vaya en ~/.purple/plugins
<guampa> que esta empaquetado en un tgz ?
<TUX-Girl> no
<TUX-Girl> icon_overide.so
<guampa> ah ya descomprimido, pues fijate de ponerlo en ese dir entonces
<guampa> si no existe crealo
<TUX-Girl> no encuentro el directorio
<TUX-Girl> donde esta en Home
<guampa> si ~ es tu home
<guampa> sino en un terminal corre "mkdir -p ~/.purple/plugins"
<guampa> en el nautilus con ctrl+h podes ver los dirs y archivos ocultos
<TUX-Girl> grasias,,eres el mejor,,,hace tiempo no te veia por aca,,casi no usaba mi pc
<TUX-Girl> intente usar windows varias veces y la pantalla azul no me deja quieta,,o soy el terror de windows
<XuMuK> a ver si alguien sabe como poner comillas para meterlo en un alias
<XuMuK> echo 'Core temp `sensors | grep id | awk '+'{print $4}'` grade.'
<XuMuK> echo 'Core temp `sensors | grep id | awk '{print $4}'` grade.'
<guampa> :P gracias TUX-Girl
<XuMuK> perdon
<TUX-Girl> ;)
<guampa> XuMuK: no uses backticks para hacer reemplazo de comandos
<guampa> si usas bash te conviene usar $(comando)
<XuMuK> echo "Core temp `sensors | grep id | awk '{print $4}'` grade."
<XuMuK> guampa: y como seria el alias?
<guampa> reemplaza el primer backtick por $( y el ultimo por )
<guampa> "Core temp $(sensors | grep id | awk '{print $4}') grade."
<XuMuK> echo "Core temp $(sensors | grep id | awk '{print $4}') grade."
<guampa> eso
<XuMuK> guampa: y a ver como harias un alias con eso?)
<guampa> alias ctemp="Core temp $(sensors | grep id | awk '{print $4}') grade."
<XuMuK> te has olvidado del echo
<guampa> si, eso
<guampa> alias ctemp="echo Core temp $(sensors | grep id | awk '{print $4}') grade."
<XuMuK> guampa: prueba a ver si te va bien)
<guampa> ok espera un poco
<XuMuK> si que va
<XuMuK> gracias
<guampa> bien :)
<XuMuK> me volvia loco ya con comillas
<guampa> las comillas son portables son POSIX (creo)
<guampa> pero son bastante feas para usar
<XuMuK> se ve que tengo que irme a dormir ya, una tarea tan facil y llevaba media hora sin poder resolverlo)
<guampa> creo que son el acento al reves
<guampa> sip eso
<XuMuK> bueno, las llamo todas comillas en espan'ol)
<guampa> jajaja, bueno mientras te entiendas
<guampa> para mi las comillas simples son ' y las dobles "
<guampa> en ingles a `` les dicen "backticks"
<XuMuK> bueno eso, que hay simples, dobles y al revez)
<XuMuK> guampa: se como se llaman en ingles, pero no en espan'ol)
<guampa> en español yo los conocia como acento grave, como se usan en frances
<guampa> pero bueh
<guampa> son esos cosos que se reemplazan con $() ;)
<XuMuK> ya... es que queria este alias para no teclear sensors cada vez... y asi son solo 4 letras)
<XuMuK> guampa: lo he puesto asi desde el principio, pero con tantas comillas se enterferian y he probado con ``
<guampa> esta bien, funciona igual con uno u otro. usa ``
<guampa> tal vez zsh si
<guampa> `` es estandar
<guampa> asi que todos soportan esa sintaxis
<XuMuK> bueno, ahora puedo ir a dormir tranquilo)
<XuMuK> guampa: gracias otra vez)
<guampa> por nada XuMuK :D
<Pierrot> ;O; quiero morir
<FernandoCueva> alguno de ustedes me podria decir que tipo de ubuntu es bueno para pcs viejas pero que sea util ala vez
<gkahn> hola muchachos, que tal? haber si alguien a pasado por lo mismo...
<gkahn> necesito reproducir unos archivos con extension .dvr, pero no encuentro forma alguna de haberlos, y en san google no encuentro respuesta... alguien ha podido hacerlo?
<FernandoCueva> ace poco pase por lo mismo pero no recuerdo
<FernandoCueva> para que son los dvr
<jorge-42-Tuc> Buenas...Ya se puede descargar la Beta 2..? Estoy en Argentina. Con qué huso horario se libera..?
<Deckon> jorge-42-Tuc: segun distrowatch es mañana dia 29 que se livera
<Deckon> pero no deberias estar tan ansioso por una beta
<jorge-42-Tuc> es que quiero probarla....¡¡¡ realmente estoy ansioso....preguntaba por las diferencias horarias... en algunas partes ya es 29....
<gkahn> los dvr son un formato de archivo de video, en mi caso son unos programas que grabé con el decodificador de mi proveedor de tv satelital
<Deckon> jorge-42-Tuc: ya tienes instalado ubuntu 12?
<gkahn> el caso es que quiero reproducir el video en mi laptop pero no lo puedo hacer, es un programa que dejé grabando mientras estaba en el trabajo :(
<chilicuil> hola o/
<Deckon> o/
<jorge-42-Tuc> Beckon. No lo tengo instalado y no lo quiero para instalar.....solamente probarlo y empezar a saborearlo.....
<jorge-42-Tuc> Perdón, era Deckon...
<chilicuil> jorge-42-Tuc: y porque no lo bajas ya?, lo puedes hacer con dl-ubuntu-test-iso
<chilicuil> mañana por la tarde, lo vuelves a correr para obtener el beta, como usa zsync la descarga deberia ser mucho menor =)
<jorge-42-Tuc> Cómo sería...? Eso me descarga la iso..?
<chilicuil> si jorge-42-Tuc
<jorge-42-Tuc> ok.
<chilicuil> luego, cuando liberen la beta, corres zync manualmente contra el link que den y voala, tendras la ultima version en un instante
<jorge-42-Tuc> Bién. Ya lo intentaré.....
<Deckon> igual, solo tendrias que esperar un par de dias mas por la beta2
<FernandoCueva> voy a instalar lubuntu on my icore7 xD
<FernandoCueva> porque es necesario checkear la integridad del cd luego que lo acabo de grabar de un iso de ubuntu o lubuntu
<Deckon> por que asi sabes si no se te va a fastidiar la instalacion por algun error durante el grabado de la iso o por el estado del disco
<Pierrot> :o
<FernandoCueva> bueno pero en la guia decia checkear ambos luego de bajarme la iso como si el cd se me fuera a rallar apenas averlo grabado
<Deckon> FernandoCueva: no es que tengas un daño despues de grabas si no antes de grabar
<FernandoCueva> pero tambien decia checkear la imagen con md5sum si ya vi que esta bien para que chekear tambien el cd bueno pero si puede ser util si el cd ya es viejito
 * xangua mejor usa live usb
<Deckon> la md5sum te checa la integridad de la iso para verificar que en efecto todos los datos se descargaron correctamente
<Deckon> eso es principalmente para garantisarte de que podras hacer una instalacion sin mayoresproblemas dentro de lo que cabe y que no tengas que estar gastando discos con imagenes corruptas
<chori> Hola buenas!!! alguien sabe porque mi PC podria consumir bastante CPU solo con usar el navegador Mozilla y usar Facebook???
<Deckon> por el flash
<chori> 1.5 GB de Ram, intel CEntrino duo, ya la limpie por dentro, reinstale ubuntu y no hay mejora :S cuando hago scroll en facebook o abro otra aplicacion consume hasta el 50% del procesador cuando antes no pasaba del 15%
<Deckon> flash
<chori> Deckon: osea que es problema de los recursos que consume facebook?  me pasa lo mismo con twitter, hotmail :S
<Deckon> si
<FernandoCueva> es normal que llegue a 50% la cosa que no se quede ahi luego que la pagina ya cargo
<Deckon> que version de flash usas?
<chori> 11.1 r102
<Deckon> a mi con la 11.2 y chromium 18 me a mejorado muchisimo el rendimiento con el uso de flash y la navegacion en general
<Deckon> chori: fijate si con otro navegador the hace lo mismo
<chori> probare con chromium a ver si tiene eso!!
<chori> correccion!! el PC me consume el 80% del procesador xD
<chori> en una core2duo apenas llega al 50% cuando la saturo bastante (claro tiene mas capacidad de procesamiento)
<Deckon> yo ahorita estoy reproduciendo un video de youtube y me esta consumiendo el 40% del proce
<chori> Asi que no es que mi pc esta una shit!! sino que la tecnologia se esta quedando defasada xD
<Deckon> bueno flash siempre a sido y sera un asco en linux
<FernandoCueva> chori tambien te gusta la cpu la tarjeta de red
<Deckon> pero si usas un entorno mas ligero te mejoraria el rendimiento
<FernandoCueva> ve cuanto te gasta de cpu un video reproduciondose ya terminado de descargar
<chori> FernandoCueva: no entendí la pregunta
<FernandoCueva> que la tarjeta de red tambien usa la cpu cuando esta bajando el video asi que cuando reproduce un video esta gastando no solo el flash sino tambien la network
<chori> mientras carga usa cerca del 70% del CPU
<FernandoCueva> carga pero estando en play o pause
<Deckon> primerclaro, todo es un globo de procesos pero el que mas traga es flash, por eso mi comentario de un entorno mas ligero, entre menos recursos gaste el entorno mas podran usar las aplicaciones
<chori> en pausa
<FernandoCueva> si es en pausa entonces lo que gasta mas es tu nic mas quel flash
<chori> porque el mismo video si hago scroll se ve cortado no se ve un video continuo
<Deckon> es flash, prueba con otro browser, chromium/chrome estan funcionando mejor con flash
<chori> mmm!! ya vere eso!! tendra algo que ver que uno de los "pines" donde se conectan los cables de la antena este mal conectado porque se quebró una parte del conductor?
<Deckon> no creo, pero si quieres revisar hasle un speedtest para ver a que velocidad estas
<chori> el speedtest me da correctamente mi velocidad! pero me referia a que si interfería en el consumo de recursos y disipacion de calor
<chori> jajajaja el procesador esta al 70% mas o menos! pero ahorita me imagino que tambien tiene que ver que estoy compartiendo el wlan0 a eth0 y en eth0 estoy actualizando el SO
<FernandoCueva> doh
<polux9> hola a todos, una consulta... puedo encontrar drivers de canon para ubuntu? no para acceder a la memoria de una camara sino para usar como webcam por ejemplo? pues puedo acceder a las fotos con plug and play... pero me gustaria usarla como webcam tambien... cualquier idea loca se acepta :D
<Deckon> busca en la pagina de canon
<polux9> :( si lo hice
<polux9> definitivamente si pregunto aqui no es para que busquen por mi nunca tan ... flojo
<Deckon> si no hay modulos de canon para linux no creo que puedas hacer mucho para tener ese tipo de funciones en linux
<polux9> me estoy haciendo esa idea ¬¬
<polux9> no quiero instalar una part de win solo para esto :(
<Deckon> parece que si hay algunos intentos de hacerlo pero nada oficial
<polux9> wine no me dejo instalar el cd por falta de framework
<Deckon> http://users.utu.fi/paanni/camera.html
<polux9> ahora si soluciono eso de framework con wine podria ser no?
<chori> prueba ndiswrapper que es para instalar controladores privativos
<chori> con suerte podria funcionar!
<Deckon> si pero para wifi no para camaras
<chori> :O disculpen xD jajaja no me habia fijado que era camara xD
<polux9> jejeje
<polux9> igual gracias por aportarme chori
<polux9> Deckon, tambien agradezco tu tiempo
<Deckon> bye
<curiousx> ciao a tutti
<curiousx> =0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/904947/ =0
<chilicuil> hola o/
<chilicuil> pregunta, alguien por aqui ha podido escuchar live365 desde la consola?
<GorkaMusic> hola chilicuil live es una radio ?
<GorkaMusic> por consola creo que dificilmente se pueda escuchar algo =/
<chilicuil> GorkaMusic: si, asi es =), mmmm, bueno de hecho con que pudiera escuchar cualquier radio xD
<GorkaMusic> que no tienes entorno gráfico ?
<GorkaMusic> con xmms podrias escucharla con el enlace streaming
<chilicuil> si, de hecho estoy escuchando con firefox ahora mismo, es que soy un grovie \@o@/
<chilicuil> y prefiero tenerlo por consola, asi podria asociarlo a un atajo de teclado
<chilicuil> xmms.., lo vere, ojala no sea muy pesado, preferiria usar los programas que ya tengo, como mplayer, vlc, curl.., y asi
<GorkaMusic> con mplayer tambien se puede
<GorkaMusic> por ej si la radio es este enlace : www.shoutcast.com:8000
<GorkaMusic> lo abres
<GorkaMusic> creo que era en mplayer abrir url
<GorkaMusic> o ctrl +L
<GorkaMusic> no recuerdo ahora bien
<GorkaMusic> ahi pegas el enlace
<GorkaMusic> y listo
<GorkaMusic> se escucha genial con mplayer
<GorkaMusic> xmms es mas pequeño pero mas funcional , en windows seria el winamp pero mucho menos pesado
<chilicui1> ups, sry, kernel panic seguido de reseto de router >_<'
<bambino> alguien podria ayudarme, he cambiado mi escritorio unity a gnome-shell y ahora no se como regresar a unity :( porque instale e17 pero es una basura :S
<bambino> porfavor necesito su ayuda
<fosco_> buenas
 * xoan buenas
<mrcellfizh> hola, instale ubuntu desde wubi, y necesito darle permisos a la carpeta /host/Downloads
<fosco_> no conozco wubi, lo siento
<fosco_> te recomendaría una instalación con particionado
<Deckon> dias
<Harpagornis> buenas deavid
<Harpagornis> buenas Deckon
<Harpagornis> a deavid no quería saludarlo,xd
<Deckon> XD
<riveryk> buenos dias, no puedo bajar p subir el brillo de mi pantalla en mi ubuntu 11.10 quien podria ayudarme?????
 * Yukiteru activa el modo bola de cristal
<fosco__> riveryk, ummm tienes varias formas
<fosco__> tienes teclas para subir/bajar el brillo?
<riveryk> no me funciona con las teclas :(
<fosco__> riveryk, pero las tienes?
<riveryk> sip
<fosco__> ok abre un terminal y pon esto
<fosco__> xrandr --set BACKLIGHT_CONTROL native
<fosco__> se debe ejecutar sin dar error, después prueba las teclas de nuevo
<riveryk> siguen sin funcionar
<fosco__> vamos a probar de otra manera
<fosco__> xgamma -gamma 0.8
<fosco__> dime si lo ves un poco más oscuro
<riveryk> pero muy poco
<fosco__> ok, puedes modificar la luminosidad con ese comando
<fosco__> no es exactamente el brillo pero puede servirte
<riveryk> existe algun paquete que me ayude a manipularlo??
<fosco__> valores inferiores a 1 lo oscurecen
<fosco__> valores superiores a 1 lo aclaran
<riveryk> fosco_, aun no me funciona
<fosco__> ya te dije una manera de hacerlo, con el comando xgamma
<fosco__> si quieres más información puedes leerte este post http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/105936
<sianhulo> amigos, tengo un problema, estoy conectando me ehdd a mi computadora pero me dice:"No se pudo montar WD SmartWare  Error mounting: mount: /dev/sr1 already mounted or /media/WD SmartWare busy"
<Deckon> sr1?
<Deckon> sianhulo: que es un ehdd?
<sianhulo> UN DISCO DURO EXTERNO
<sianhulo> perdon, tenias las mayusculas activadas y no me habia dado cuenta...
<fosco__> sianhulo, con el disco conectado ejecuta sudo fdisk -l y pega la salida entera en pastebin.com
<Deckon> nunca habia visto el sr1
<sianhulo> aqui esta http://pastebin.com/8VVs5xkZ
<fosco__> montalo asi:
<fosco__> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<fosco__> luego haz ls /mnt y comprueba que puedes ver su contenido
<sianhulo> fosco__ el primero me dio un error, el segundo no dijo nada
<fosco__> que error
<fosco__> si es largo usa pastebin
<Ool> no es la vieja forma de usar -r ntfs-3g al lugar de -t cifs ?
<Ool> s/-r/-t
<sianhulo> http://pastebin.com/SahWc1BX
<guampa> Ool: cifs es el sistema de archivos de red, ntfs es en disco
<sianhulo> por cierto, el disco duro tiene traae por defecto 2 particiones(una no se puede eliminar)y smartware es el nombre de esa que no se elimina, dice eso a pesar de que se monta, el problema es que la otra no se esta montando. La que yo uso no esta avisando que se esta montando(nunca  lo ha hecho) pero antes se montaba, pero ahora no, lo raro es que la que da un error es la otra
<Ool> arf, dice la verdad guampa, me cunfundi
<fosco__> no he entendido nada
<Deckon> psale un chequeo a ese disco con fsck
<sianhulo> el disco duro trae dos particiones, una de seguridad y otra para usarse, la unica que da un mensaje es la de seguridad ṕero la otra siempre se montaba
<sianhulo> el error se esta refiriendo a la de seguridad aunque esta se esta montando,m ientras que la que yo uso no
<sianhulo> osea, me refiero a que el error que da el sistema es sobre la particion que si se esta montando(mientras necesito la otra)
<Deckon> sianhulo: pues intenta montar con sdb1
<Deckon> olvidalo
<Deckon> veamos si entiendo, sdb es el externo, sdb1 es la particion de seguridad y se supone deberia existir un sdb2 que es la particion que no ve?
<fosco__> sianhulo, de que capacidad es el disco?
<Deckon> el fdisk dice que es de 319..una capasidad algo rara no?
<sianhulo> dejame ver, creo que eran 300gb
<fosco__> ok
<sianhulo> (pero sabes que siempre toman como 1000 en vez de 1024, asi que es menos)
<fosco__> pues ese disco tiene una sola particion, que es sdb1 y es de tipo ntfs
<fosco__> así que si no se puede montar debe ser porque no contiene un sistema de ficheros o porque contiene errores
<sianhulo> que debe ser la de seguridad, la otra no se esta montando
<fosco__> compruebala desde un windows
<fosco__> no es que se esté montando o no
<sianhulo> ya probe desde windows xp y solo montaba la de seguridad
<fosco__> es que SÓLO hay una
<sianhulo> y lo unico nuevo que descubri es que la de seguridad se puede borrar(peroc con un programa en windows...)
<sianhulo> buenos fosco, yo ahi tenia como 100gb en archivos
<Deckon> es por eso mi pregunta, entonces en el disco deberia haber un sdb1 y un sdb2?
<fosco__> pues según fdisk ahi no hay nada
<fosco__> a menos que no hayas copiado la salida entera del comando fdisk
<Deckon> puede que no se vea con fdisk?, pero si tampoco la ve windows yo diria que le fueras dando los oleos a tu disco
<sianhulo> oleos?
<Deckon> nada
<FernandoCueva> amigos
<FernandoCueva> cuando carga mi ubuntu me da errores de input y output
<FernandoCueva> quiero saber si es normal que de esos errores cuando cargo la pc con un dvd vacio dentro del dvd drive
<fosco__> seguramente sí
<fosco__> ejecuta el comando dmesg a ver si salen los mismos errores que al arrancar
<fosco__> si aparecen pegalos en pastebin.com para que podamos verlos
<FernandoCueva> como copio el texto de dmsg
<Deckon> no hay los scripts para pastear desde tty?
<sianhulo> bueno revise con gparted
<sianhulo> 6.76mb sin asignar y 297gb de una particion desconocida, creo que perdi is datos(menos mal que los tenia respaldados)
<sianhulo> eso significa que el disco duro es de "320gb"
<ElWuilMeR> Hola, buenas!! Saludos a todos. Alguna ayuda con este pobre ser. Tengo una partición /Raiz la cual se me quedo sin espacio y tengo una /home con mucho espacio. Le quite al /home varios GB y ahora quiero agregarlos a la /Raiz pero no se puede redimencionar, que me sugieren para poder lograra esto?? Aqui una pequeña captura: http://www.subirimagenes.net/pictures/695883cfc611d894ad073b24dadf880f.png
<fosco__> ElWuilMeR, tienes que hacerlo desde un liveCD usando gparted
<ElWuilMeR> fosco__, lo se compañero, pero es que desde el live cd no me deja redimesionar el /raiz
<ElWuilMeR> Y desde el live tengo problemas con la tarjeta de red y entre a mi sistema para preguntar*
<Deckon> tines que desmontarolo
<fosco__> desde el liveCD y con la particion desmontada debe dejarte
<fosco__> primero desplazas la home hacia la derecha
<fosco__> luego expandes la raiz
<Deckon> si se puede hacer eso?...creo que yo e perdido alguna ves un linux por hacer eso?
<ElWuilMeR> fosco__, Deckon gracias voy a entrar al live y hago eso y les comento!!
<[|HuGO|]> buenas
<decibel> Para la barra de gnome 2 hay alguna mini aplicacion que permita visionar fotogramas en gif?
<Deckon> no
<decibel> y hacer una mini aplicacion con esa finalidad para gnome2 es algo harto dificil?
<Deckon> decibel: el principal problema es que gnome2 ya no es soportado
<decibel> si aun asi gif es un formato muy antiguo mas que laq barra de gnome2
<decibel> y nunca le dieron soporte para ello
<mimecar> has mirado si GIF es un formato admitido para los iconos de gnome?
<decibel> salvo que en los repos haya algo que permitiera usarlo aunque eso lo desconozco
<decibel> si y no sirve solo sirven los formatos en png hechos en tiras
<Deckon> nunca e visto un gif como icono o imagen de alguna aplicacion
<mimecar> png en tiras para los iconos?
<Deckon> decibel: buscas poner animaciones a los iconos?
<decibel> pero no encuentro archivos de ese tipo para descargar
<decibel> y editarlos tampoco he sabido hacerlo
<mimecar> decibel: puedes poner en un programa un icono PNG "a tiras"?
<decibel> si pero son por ejemplo el del pez wanda que hay en ubuntu
<mimecar> eso es una aplicación, no un lanzador de programas
<decibel> no he podido ser capaz de reproducir archivos con esa composicion especial en png
<Deckon> decibel: solo en e17 e isto iconos en movimiento y son iconos con un formato del propio e17
<Deckon> .edj creo que son
<mimecar> decibel: con la aplicación del pez puedes lanzar programas?
<decibel> si puedo poner iconos en png pero no se reproducen con el mismo efecto lo tengo que dejar estatico
<mimecar> png no es un formato para animación
<mimecar> por eso se te quedan estáticos
<decibel> quiero decir que con el simple png no logro el efecto deseado como ocure con el propio de wanda
<mimecar> por partes
<mimecar> puedes lanzar aplicaciones con el programa del pez si o no
<decibel> puedo lanzar iconos e imagenes pero aplicaciones como visualizadores eso que sepa no lo permite los comandos  son solo para la funcion de chistes
<mimecar> eso no responde a la pregunta
<mimecar> si no puedes lanzar aplicaciones, no te sirven de nada esos archivos png
<mimecar> los png que usa el programa están preparados para mostrar la animación
<mimecar> pero funcionarán solo para cambiar los temas del pez
<decibel> ahora mismo tengo un icono png en la barra de gnome ejecutado por esa app pero en modo estatico
<mimecar> me he perdido
<mimecar> los archivos PNG no tienen animaciones
<mimecar> directamente no podrás tener animaciones en un icono
<decibel> ok pero el icono png si quiero puede tener movimiento pero al hacerlo se encoje la foto o el recuadro
<mimecar> cómo haces para que tenga movimiento?
<mimecar> si sale pequeño puede ser que esté poniendo el PNG completo
<decibel> lo pongo en 2 fotogramas y se ejecuta el movimiento
<mimecar> en un icono o en la aplicación del pez?
<decibel> aunque se encoje cada vez mas el icono cuantos mas fotogramas le carge
<decibel> es el icono png no el pez wanda el que no se reproduce en condiciones
<decibel> si el icono png que tengo puesto es con una sola imagen
<decibel> no encuentro sitios para descargar iconos png validos para el reproductor del pez wanda
<mimecar> si la aplicación sólo muestra frases, para que quieres más temas?
<decibel> no solo muestra frases las frases las muestra bajo demanda yo solo busco el efecto vistoso del icono en movimiento en la barra de gnome
<mimecar> ok
<mimecar> son varias imágenes consecutivas de un tamaño fijo
<mimecar> una detras de otra
<mimecar> te valdrá para la aplicación del pez pero no para los iconos de gnome
<decibel> si y no se como editar imagenes de ese corte tengo el material para hacerlo pero no la herrmienta que la pueda hacer o con la que sepa hacerlo
<mimecar> abre Gimp y monta las imágenes
<gnome2> hi
<Deckon> gnome2: o/
 * gnome2 = catalanguy xubuntu1204
<Deckon> oye podrias pasarme como montaste la gpt?
<decibel> con gimp ya lo he intentado y me carga las imagenes de los fotogramas extraidos del gif  de uno en uno sin unirlos en tiras
<gnome2> claro
<mimecar> decibel: tienes que montar todas las imágenes de forma manual
<decibel> si una cosa es decirlo y otra bien diferente saber hacerlo y mas con gimp y la multitud de funciones que reune
<decibel> debo de hacer un receso ahora vuelvo
 * gnome2 se queda finalmente con Gnome -fallback
<gnome2> nada de xubuntu ni lubuntu ni mate
<XuMuK> prueba cinamonn
<gnome2> que va, ubuntu fallback es clavadito a gnome 2
<gnome2> ahora lo estoy probando y me gusta
<mimecar> es un modo limitado de gnome 2 (aunque es gnome 3 realmente)
<mimecar> +
<mimecar> estará durante un tiempo, después lo quitarán
<gnome2> no sé yo
<saw> alguien me ayuda con screenlets .... o mejor aun si tiene algo bueno me podria pasar esa configuracion?
<gnome2> si lo quitaran
<mimecar> cuando hagan mejoras en la parte de aceleración
<gnome2> bueno pues entonces mate ya habra madurado
<gnome2> xD
<ivancico> alguien sabe bastante matematicas aca?
<ivancico> radicacion....
<mimecar> ivancico: este canal es de soporte de Ubuntu
<ivancico> bueno... en el offtopic?
<mimecar> no se si querrán hablar de matemáticas
<decibel> bien retomando lo anterior no encuentro archivos de imagenes en ese formato para descargar y poder usarlos en la mini aplicacion del gnome2  ya mencionado
<decibel> herramientas de edicion para ubuntu que permitan la edicion de varios fotogramas png de un archivo gif a  un archivo donde se recopile esos fotogramas en una sola pieza concadenados o unidos en forma de tiras , se sabe de herramientas que puedan hacer eso mismo en ubuntu al ser posible sin mucha complejidad
<omikron41> bueno.. el openshot creo que hace eso
<omikron41> tambien el que tienes como visor de fotos le pones que lo publique estilo diapositivas y lo hace en el pc
<omikron41> y el gimp te cambia de un formato a otro
<decibel> si el openshot lo edita tan solo en video pero en formato png en modo de tiras de frames unidas creo que ese tipo de editores no sirven
<cousteau> decibel, a lo mejor imagemagick tiene de eso
<mimecar> decibel: ya sabes la dimensión que tiene que tener cada imagen?
<Monkey> hola, que es mas rapido, fedora o ubuntu? :D
<cousteau> al menos en imagemagick se puede convertir un gif en varias imágenes, y también concatenar imágenes...  no sé si de un solo comando
<cousteau> Monkey, Lubuntu
<decibel> cousteau la pregunta estaria mirando el archivo png del pez wanda que herramienta usaria el autor para crear esas plantillas de imagenes unicas hasta el momento para mi
<omikron41> Monkey: el que menos cargado este cuando lo personalices
<cousteau> decibel, ni idea...  con el mismo mtPaint se pueden hacer gifs animados, creo
<cousteau> o con Gimp
<Monkey> omikron41: lei que fedora tiene 4 escritorio y unos de ellos es ligero :D
<mimecar> Monkey: los mismos que ubuntu
<mimecar> y que el resto de distribuciones
<omikron41> escritorios puedes tener los que quieras.. no se si quieres referirte a los administradores de ventanas
<cousteau> entornos de escritorios, supongo
<omikron41> y en eso ubuntu tambien tiene xfce xubuntu que utiliza flux etc
<Monkey> mimecar: oh eres tu! que hay de nuevo? :D
<cousteau> si quieres velocidad ponte lubuntu
<decibel> imagemagick tiene gui?
<cousteau> (o fedora con lxde u openbox o fluxbox)
<Monkey> cousteau: cuando probe ubuntu, lento, pero con fedora va rapido incluso con el gnome 3 y 1gb ram :D
<mimecar> Monkey: ubuntu lleva gnome 3
<cousteau> prueba lubuntu (o un entorno ligero en la distro que sea) y luego hablamos de velocidad ;)
<decibel> monkey lubuntu es muy ligero y rapido pero si piensas usar wine  u otros programas de primera fila su escritorio te puede presentar incompatibilidades problematicas durante su uso
<Monkey> mimecar: si pero esta feito, ubuntu lleva unity es otra cosa
<mimecar> la única diferencia es el gestor de ventanas
<Monkey> decibel: gnome 3 es mi favorito incluyendo mis juegos de steam, que deberia hacer?
<decibel> los juegos de steam de que corriente son?
<Monkey> decibel: team fortress 2 y alien swarm?
<decibel> son belicos de accion u de otro genero?
<decibel> ah ya
<decibel> esos juegos supongon que seran para windows?
<Monkey> decibel: sipe
<FernandoCueva> como saber que version lubuntu es lts
<cousteau> FernandoCueva, = ubuntu
<mimecar> FernandoCueva: 10.04 / 12.04
<FernandoCueva> ah
<decibel> pues es posible que con wine y otros emuladores que uses la compatibilidad  con el escritorio de lubuntu no sea tan prometedora que como la del gnome de siempre
<ivancico> hay manera de que pidgin se conecte igual sin los puertos? o sea a traves de internet, porque en mi facultad, cuando me conecto a esa red, el IRC no me funciona
<Monkey> algo me dice que no llegare lejos con gnome 3 y los jueguitos :(
<ivancico> solo funciona Skype
<decibel> bueno yo no uso gnome 3 prefiero gnome 2 aunque gnome 3 nunca lo he usado
<decibel> y tengo todo el ubuntu windoseado super cargado de emuladores con lubuntu seguramente hubiera tenido muchos problemas para ello
<Monkey> no se mucho pero, que me dicen steam en arch linux? :D
<fosco_> Monkey: lo que te puedo decir es que eso lo debes preguntar en el canal de arch
<ivancico> mimecar:  con respecto a Gnome 3  la unica diferencia no es el gestor de ventanas... al menos a mi me dio muchos problemas con compiz... asi que me pegue la vuelta a Gnome2
<Monkey> correra mucho mas ligero que fedora incluso con un entorno de openbox?
<mimecar> ivancico: gnome 3 de ubuntu y de fedora se diferencian en el gestor de ventanas
<Monkey> fosco_: gracias :D
<gnome2> hola ubuntueros
<gnome2> una pregunta: en ubuntu 11.10 y 12.04 sigue siendo GDecrypt la herramienta por defecto para encriptar unidades?
<ivancico> Ah... no tiene nada que ver con gnome tal vez, pero cuando habia instalado ubuntu 11... el touch dejo de funcionar correctamente. eso porque? si siempre funciono bien en los ubuntus anteriores...
<mimecar> porque no tienes las mismas versiones de los programas que en versiones anteriores
<decibel> alguien de aqui ha conseguido ponerle a la barra de gnome 2 alguna floritura vistosa como un icini grande que gire sobre si mismo tipo  earth o similar ?
<decibel> *un icono grande
<fosco_> y para que iba alguien a querer hacer una cutrada como esa?
<ivancico> da igual...mim
<ivancico> mimecar:
<decibel> si con el codigo cerrado de windows hay softwares de pago que lo ponen por que en ubuntu iba a ser menos?
<decibel> digo yo?
<ivancico> la cosa que no me puedo pasar a ubuntu 11 por el mousetouch ... la linea que emula la ruedita del mouse comun, no funciona en los ubuntus 11
<mimecar> decibel: ya existe eso en los docks
<mimecar> otros entornos como enlightment tienen esa función, gnome no
<decibel> si pero en windows para hacer eso no hace falta recurrir a un dock que suprime tu barra original
<fosco_> no
<fosco_> solo hay que pagar
<mimecar> decibel: propon a alguna persona que haga un programa con lo que quieres
<decibel> yo no quiero prescindir de mi barra gnome2
<gnome2> xD
<gnome2> bueno utiliza gnome-fallback
<gnome2> aunque por ahi dicen que tiene los dias contados
<decibel> bien el gone -fallback aun esta soportado pero no se si soporta su barra archivos gif
<gnome2> ni idea
<mimecar> decibel: te pasarías a gnome 3?
<cousteau> decibel, los ojos?
<gnome2> puedes probar gnome 3
<cousteau> había una cosa de unos ojos que seguían el ratón
<gnome2> o xfce o mate
<gnome2> alguien utiliza shotwell?
<ivancico> mimecar gnome2 y a quien corresponda: en este equipo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/906273/ si pongo ubuntu 11 no funciona bien el touchpad, o sea, la linea deslizante no funciona!
<decibel> ah si es cierto la barra de gnome 2 tiene tambien unos ojos que dirigen sus pupilas alla a donde va el puntero del raton pero no me mola tanto eso y tampoco lo uso
<mimecar> ivancico: ubuntu 11.10 actualizado?
<Monkey> gnome2: yo, pero no tengo fotos :D
<gnome2> no lo se ivancico
<gnome2> :(
<ivancico> mimecar:  la verdad no se, hace coo tres meses que no pruebo eso... descargare y pienso que la semana que vienen les confirmo...
<gnome2> yo no doy soporte solo soy visitante
<gnome2> Monkey, y para que lo utilizas?
<Monkey> gnome2: lo trae por defecto :D
<ivancico> ok gnome2 es que con ese nombre de user... pende que eras el creador jajaja
<gnome2> pues no
<ivancico> saludos.. me voy a la facu...
<gnome2> ssuerte
<gnome2> a estas horas?
<cousteau> bueno, la tierra es redonda, hay otras franjas horarias..
<gnome2> :p
<gnome2> ubuntu-latino
<Monkey> los ubunteros son jugones? :D
<decibel> bien os acordais de aquel icono que giraba sobre si mismo en el antiguo navegador de ie6   , pues eso es lo que queria recrear pero aun mucho mas grande y con mejor estilo en la barra de ubuntu pero no hay forma de que pueda hacerlo
<gnome2> regreso
<decibel> y plantillas con fotogramas en tiras unidas de ese tipo de archivos de imagenes no hay mas fuentes para descargar otras tematicas?
<chris_jacque> Hola, necesito instalar un paquete msi con wine, pero me dice que se necesita win installer 4.5 gracias
<Deckon> chris_jacque: se puede saber que programa es el que quieres instalar?
<chris_jacque> bluestacks
<chris_jacque> es un player de apps para android,
<Deckon> si, lo conozco
<Deckon> chris_jacque: parece que ahun no es funciona en wine
<Deckon> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=24862
<decibel> si resulta que tengo una mini aplicacion del gnome2 que usa unas plantillas de imagenes que no encuentro en ningun otro sitio y no se como conseguirlas o si es posible hacer que esta mini aplicacion pueda funcionar con archivos gif para conseguir el efecto deseado
<FerchoLP> una pregunta, si hago el upgrade ahora de oneiric a precise, cuando salga definitivamente el release estable de precise no tendré que hacer nada verdad? o tendré que cambiar los sources manualmente?
<chris_jacque> deckon muchas gracias
<FerchoLP> ah, estoy en Xubuntu
<Deckon> FerchoLP: asi es, pero toma precauciones ya que el pasar de una version a otra es algo peligroso
<FerchoLP> chris_jacque, yo la verdad que uso muy poco el wine. Me resulta más cómodo para ciertas cosas específicas usar VirtualBox con un WinXP
<decibel> ferchilp eso siempre que dispongas de un windows que no sea de fabrica como lo era el mio
<FerchoLP> sí, no es una laptop crítica, todo el trabajo tiene backup. En realidad solo me interesa pasar al kernel 3.2 que según entiendo ya me permitirá aceleración por hardware con mi placa de video
<Deckon> de eso no e hoydo pero en todo caso puede que te sea mejor reinstalar
<Deckon> no e oido*
<FerchoLP> en serio? aún cuando estoy con Xubuntu que es más "pelado" que la versión principal?
<Deckon> existen riesgos, y se recomienda mas la reinstalacion pero igual y actualizas y no pasa nada
<Deckon> y si, ahunque sea xubuntu, ubuntu,kubuntu,xubuntu, como sea es ubuntu solo que con diferente escritorio por defecto, no son distros diferentes
<FerchoLP> ya lo sé, pero por ejemplo tiempo atrás cuando usaba Ubuntu e hice el dist-upgrade hacia la versión en la que apareción Unity, se me rompió todo
<FerchoLP> en cambio desde una instalación limpia de Xubuntu maverick hice dos dist-upgrades, primero a natty y luego a oneiric sin ningún problema
<Deckon> si, por eso te digo, hay el riesgo de romper el sistema cuando se pasa de una version a otra por eso es mejor reinstalar, ademas ya salio la beta2 que ya casi es estable
<FerchoLP> "se me rompió todo" es un decir, me refiero a que no funcó más la parte gráfica
<FerchoLP> sí sí, estamos hablando de lo mismo. Yo me refería a que Xfce innova menos y por eso creo que es menos probable, aunque posible, que "se rompa".
<restaurar> hola
<restaurar> tengo un problema por modificar los menús (al menos eso creo) de mi usuario normal (con alacarte)
<restaurar> la pregunta para intentar solucionarlo es si alguien sabe que archivos modifica alacarte cuando edita el menú (estoy en ubuntu 11.04)
<restaurar> tiene que ser archivos que vienen de inicio con la instalación fresca
<restaurar> osea que no dependen de que se instale alacarte o no
<Deckon> restaurar: y alacarte no tiene una opcion para regresar a la configuracion por default?
<restaurar> sí
<restaurar> pero no he logrado que eso cambie nada
<restaurar> quiero decir: eso no ha logrado que vuelva a la configuración *real* inicial
<restaurar> cuando me he creado una nueva cuenta si que observo que está todo inicialmente
<restaurar> la idea que tengo para dejarlo como estaba es borrar la configuración de mi usuario  y sobreescribirla con la de este usuario nuevo
<Deckon> claro, busca en los archivos ocultos en tu home la carpeta con los archivos de configuracion de alacarte
<restaurar> pero tengo que avergiuar el lugar donde está esa configuración
<restaurar> pero creo que alacarte no influye en esos archivos
<restaurar> es decir
<restaurar> los modifica pero cuando entro en synaptic para ver los archivos que instala alacarte no me aparece ninguno en usuario. o estoy tomando como presupuesto algo erróneo?
<Deckon> restaurar: busca la configuracion de alacarte en los archivos ocultos en tu home?
<restaurar> eso es lo que busco
<restaurar> y también los archivos que controlan el menú
<restaurar> y que a lo mejor no dependen de alacarte
<restaurar> ajá!  puede que sea      $HOME/.local/share/applications
<Deckon> restaurar: en todo caso no borres nada solo renombralo, no vaya a ser la de malas
<restaurar> ok, gracias
<restaurar> Deckon, gracias, funcionó al 100%.   la cuestión es que se "rompa"  el sistema (me iniciaba con un fallo de compiz)  simplemente por cambiar el menú, añadir programas y reorganizar un poco el desastre que viene por defecto, me parece un poco extraño
<restaurar> saludos
#ubuntu-es 2012-03-30
<Pierrot> hola amigos, amigas
<selina2> hola
<ElWuilMeR> Pierrot, selina2 saludos..!!
<selina2> saludos de miami
<ElWuilMeR> selina2, saludos desde Venezuela.
<arcangel_> hola
<ElWuilMeR> arcangel_, el enviado por el creado bienvenido. que milagro le trae por aqui...
 * ElWuilMeR creador = el gran root
<arcangel_> y ya que estoy bajo ubutnu ersa logico que buscara una sala de chat sobre el mismo
<arcangel_> y que se cuenta por aca?
<ElWuilMeR> arcangel_, excelente decisión y para seguir tu lógica le sugiero busque el canal de ubuntu de su pais, este es de España,hay de Colombia #ubuntu-co, de Venezuela #ubuntu-ve
<arcangel_> veamos si hay de mi pais
<arcangel_> probare gracias igual
<x4> no es necesariamente "españa", es de soporte en español ElWuilMeR
<ElWuilMeR> y asi sucesivamente, de que pais es usted.?? y claro pude agregar cuantos canales desee!! puede buscar a los ubunteros de su ciudad para conocerse e intercambiar ideas y demas
<arcangel_> en eso tiene razon
<ElWuilMeR> x4, ah vale, vale gracias!! :D lo siento pequeño error :D
<arcangel_> ustedes que opinan es mejor kde que unity?
<guampa> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<arcangel_> alguien sabe porque todas las imagenes que descargo y quiero poner de fondo de pantalla se ven mal solo las que descargo desde la pagina se ven bien
<arcangel_> estoy en una netbook hp 110 mini y solo las imagenes que tengo predeterminadas se ven bien
<GridCube> arcangel_, fijate de que forma las acomoda
<GridCube> arreglale el zoom
<arcangel_> voy a probar el zoom
<arcangel_> porque en imagenes hasta descargue arriba de 20 megapixels
<arcangel_> bueno el zoom en kde no lo encuentro... seguire usando los fondos predeterminados
<Elive_user31_es> saludos tengo un problema con linux, estoy instalandolo en una ibm thinkpad r40 y gparted cuando trata de formatear el disco se queda ahi tratando de borrar sin salir ningun resultado
<[|HuGO|]> Elive_user31_es, que partición intentas borrar?
<Elive_user31_es> la principal, de NTFS
<Elive_user31_es> es que antes tenia windows pero se averio
<[|HuGO|]> que quieres instalar ahí?
<Elive_user31_es> linux
<Elive_user31_es> estoy formateando con una swap de 1G y lo que quede con Raiserfs
<Rofocale> wenas
<Rofocale> tengo un problema
<Rofocale> telnet connection closed by foreign host
<Rofocale> cuando hago un telnet IP puerto
<Rofocale> me sale eso
<Rofocale> y tengo abierto todos los puertos
<Rofocale> alguien sabe a que se deba ?
<Rofocale> gracias
<[|HuGO|]> Elive_user31_es, intenta formatear desde el fdisk del instalador de la distro que vas a instalar
<Elive_user31_es> ok
<ivancico> ayuda problemas en ubuntu con pascalfree...
<ivancico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/906593/
<Elive_user31_es> fdisk se queda colgado T.T
<the> buenas noches
<the> alguien que me pueda ayudar con un problema con mi targeta de sonido creo que ese es el problema
<the> ?
<the> ???
<the> no hay nadie??
<Elive_user31_es> explioca tu problema
<the> mis bocinas no se oolen ni funciona mi micro
<the> tengo una laptop(no creo qe tenga que ver)
<the> y tengo ubuntu10.4
<Elive_user31_es> pobrecito
<Elive_user31_es> nos vemos
<the> ¬¬
<the> mierda creo voy de regreso al chat en ingles
<Pierrot> :D hola todos
<the> .i.
<the> quien sigue vivo
<the> ??
<chilicuil> o/ buenas noches
<matias_> ya se puede actualizar a la version GNOME 3.4? yo tengo ubuntu 11.-10
<matias_> Hola?
<matias_> como hago para cambiarle el nombre a la pc,
<chilicuil> con $ hostname matias_
<matias_> Gracias!
<chilicuil> matias_: mmm, aunque parece mas practico si editas $ sudo gedit /etc/hostname
<fosco_> buenas
<PakoTM> Wenos dias..
 * xoan buenas
<s0u][ight> hello, this is offtopic, but is there anyone who can speak spanish who is willing to read and check a summary of a book for grammar/spelling mistakes?
<hashashin> nas
<s0u][ight> http://pastebin.com/F5cC9285 ?
<saw> hola!alguien sabe si hay manera de instalar rainmeter en nuestro ubuntu? y si en caso de que asi no fuera .... se puede instalar bluevision con conky?
<saw> ¿porque no me aparece la opcion .boton dececho del mousse,extraer aqui ?
<curiousx> ciao a tutti
<saw> acabo de instalar libreoffice y no me aparece por ningun lado ,sabrian decirme que tengo que hacer?
<saw> acabo de instalar libreoffice y no me da opcion a clickar en hoja de calculo,documento de texto,presentacion,dibujo,base de datos,o formula....saben que puedo hacer?
<fosco_> buenas
 * xoan buenas
<saw> hola !alguien puede ayudarme con libreoffice?
<Jakeukalane_> saw, que duda tienes
<saw> lo he instalado y abre bien y todo ..pero no me da opcion a clickar en :hoja de calculo,documento de texto ,dibujo etc...
<fosco_> entonces no lo has instalado bien
<saw> ??
<saw> que puedo hacer?
<fosco_> volver a seguir el proceso de instalación asegurándote de que haces todos los pasos correctamente y que ninguno da error
<saw> veo que en centro de sofware no viene verdad..
<saw> pero tengo desinstalar antes'
<Jakeukalane_> yo creo que sí, tienes que desinstalarlo antes. como lo instalaste??
<saw> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:libreoffice/ppa
<saw> sudo apt-get update
<saw> sudo apt-get install libreoffice-gnome
<saw> sudo apt-get install libreoffice-l10n-es
<saw> sudo apt-get install language-support-writing-es
<saw> y eso fue todo...ç
<Jakeukalane_> haz un purge
<saw> pero en principio asi como lo hice estaba bien?
<Jakeukalane_> sudo apt-get purge libreoffice-gnome libreoffice-l10n-es language-support-writing-es
<Jakeukalane_> y luego vuelves a probar
<Jakeukalane_> saw, ten en cuenta que
<Jakeukalane_> ese ppa son las betas
<saw> ya hice el purge
<Jakeukalane_> (creo).   al menos pone "Most of the packages in this ppa have only experienced minor testing -- in fact it is the place to enable a wider audience to test packages before they are published into the distro proper."
<saw> sigue apareciendo ...
<saw> todo igual...
<Jakeukalane_> el qeu sigue apareciendo?...       y otra pregunta. sin agregar ningún ppa te tendrían que aparecer en el centro de software
<saw> no aprece en el centro de...
<saw> ahora si estoy desinstalando desde el centro de sofware
<saw> pero que raro...
<saw> cuando le meto libreoffice al centro de sofware hay unmomento en el que desaparece el puntero detras de la pantalla de centro de sofware
<Jakeukalane_> ni idea
<saw> cuando solo pongo li....
<Jakeukalane_> yo tengo un problema que es que no puedo cambiar las aplicaciones de inicio
<saw> se desaparece el puntero detras de la pantalla
<Jakeukalane_> es decir las del dash, he intentado gnome-default-applications
<Jakeukalane_> pero no existe
<Jakeukalane_> antes sí podía hacerlo
<saw> ahora pongo libreoffice en el centro ... y no aparece....
<saw> yo no uso unity
<Jakeukalane_> !alguien sabe cual es el comando para seleccionar las aplicaciones por defecto??? antes lo veía en el centro de control de gnome pero ahora ya no me aparece
<kubot> La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<saw> lo unico que aparece al escribir libreoffice es:opensynbol tuetype fount
<saw> ??
<Jakeukalane_> a mí me aparecen todos los paquetes de libreoffice que tengo instalado
<Jakeukalane_> si fuera un problema del centro de software
<Jakeukalane_> como solución podrías instalar momentáneamente synaptic
<Jakeukalane_> para buscarlo allí
<saw> ahora he eliminado ese paquete ..y ya no aparece nada cuando escribo:libreoffice
<saw> lo tengo instalado pero se me hace mas complicado instalar desde alli todo lo necesario...
<Jakeukalane_> sí, simplemente es para ver si aparece
<Jakeukalane_> bueno, me tengo que ir, suerte
<saw> ok gracias
<saw> en sipnactics me indica que es sofware no autenticado
<Jakeukalane_> deberías quitar el ppa
<Jakeukalane_> y actualizar
<Jakeukalane_> y ver si detecta algun libreoffice
<Jakeukalane_> que debería.    si no lo hace entonces supongo que tendrás algún problema con los repos oficiales
<saw> lo estoy volviendo a instalar todo de nuevo
<saw> ya casi esta
<saw> bueno parece que por fin tengo todas las aplicaciones de libreoffice
<saw> aunque sigue apareciendo en centro de sofware de una extraña forma...
<saw> cambiando de tema...
<saw> alguien ha podido instalar de alguna forma:rainmeter?
<saw> ya se que no es para este sistema
<saw> pero hay algo que me gustaria tener y solo se encuentra en rainmeter
<saw> miren este video esta muy bueno
<saw> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rHQAyxlTOBg
<liher> hola
<flamen> ola
<liher> alguien sabe que pasa  si instalar ubuntu en un pendrive en vez de en el disco duro?
<flamen> que podria arrancar desde el pendrive
<liher> sin ningun problema?
<flamen> sin ningun problema
<flamen> creo
<liher> no se lo voy a probar
<curiousx> ciao a tutti
<chilicuil> o/, buenos dias
<curiousx> aloha chilicuil =)
<Deckon> dias
<chilicuil> o/ Deckon
<Deckon> chilicuil: \o
<saw> hola! porque orca no lee el texto?
<saw> alguien lo utiliza?
<kenMasters> holas
<kenMasters> una consulta, que alternativas opensource que sean multiplataforma osea Windows/linux, sirvan para poder trabajar documentos, en una pc estan los archivos y que todos trabajen esos archivos y se actualizen
<mimecar> con una unidad común no necesitas más
<kenMasters> exacto
<kenMasters> habia escuchado sobre eso, osea si comparto una carpeta ya estaria listo
<kenMasters> pero si por ejemplo, en la PcA estan todos los documentos y en la PcB estan tambien los documentos
<omikron4> kenMasters: si tienes una unidad o compartida o en fat puedes leerlos desde win y desde linux, libreoffice abre los archivos de windows y los trabaja y los vuelve a guardar en ese formato
<kenMasters> no hay algo que permita hacer ese trabajo en red, osea si la Pc B modifico el archivo 1, que cuando cojan la Pc A se actualize ese cambio
<kenMasters> si pero, sabes
<mimecar> sincroniza las carpetas
<omikron4> pues eso mismo.. se actualiza cada vez que lo guardas... y otra posibilidad es dropbox
<kenMasters> depende de que las 2 pc esten prendidas
<kenMasters> y si una esta apagada
<kenMasters> :S
<mimecar> kenMasters: no
<mimecar> si trabajas en la unidad común da lo ismo
<Deckon> se supone que las proximas versiones de libreoffice traeran algo asi per aun no se implementa
<kenMasters> yo hace ya muchos años
<kenMasters> conocia algo que se llamaba himani o hitami, o algo asi
<kenMasters> pero ahora no lo encuentro
<Deckon> hamachi
<kenMasters> que permitia crear un grupo de trabajo
<guampa> por lo que dice en la doc de libreoffice al menos calc soporta multiusuario simultaneo
<guampa> http://help.libreoffice.org/Common/Collaboration#Collaboration_in_Calc
<kenMasters> hamachi!
<kenMasters> reviso a ver si ese me sirve un toke reviso en la web
<guampa> la otra opcion es google docs
<mimecar> kenMasters: necesitas que dos personas editan al mismo tiempo el mismo archivo?
<kenMasters> no
<mimecar> trabaja en una unidad común
<mimecar> y usa libreoffice
<guampa> entonces una unidad de red smb ya alcanza
<guampa> compartida desde windows o bien desde linux via samba
<chilicuil> mmm, y por que no usar google docs y ya?
<mimecar> eso tiene el inconveniente que datos de una empresa quedan fuera de la empresa
<kenMasters> es que son como 4 gb de documentos
<xoan> lo normal sería usar algo como rsync para mantener todo eso sincronizado, aunque podrías tener problemas si dos usuarios editan el mismo documento cada uno en su equipo y luego se intenta sincronizar...
<kenMasters> por eso
<kenMasters> y tambien lo de la seguridad
<chilicuil> kenMasters: ouch!, bueno, entonces si es demasiado =)
<chilicuil> mmm, hay clones de google docs abiertos, estoy seguro
<kenMasters> por eso estoy buscando algo para compartir, que permita usuarios y una intefase grafica amigable para los usuarios
<xoan> sí, por ejemplo http://www.fengoffice.com/web/opensource/
<kenMasters> porque estaba pensando en algo como un server ftp, pero no encuentro alguna infase amigable para los usuarios
<guampa> kenMasters: los usuarios estan en la misma red local?
<kenMasters> si
<kenMasters> estan en una red local
<guampa> y porque no un share samba?
<kenMasters> les planteo el problema
<guampa> anda en todas las plataformas
<guampa> y se accede desde la familiar interfaz del navegador de archivos
<kenMasters> si me encanto el share samba
<xoan> yo sigo sin entender muy bien lo que quieres hacer :D
<kenMasters> pq los 4gb estan en una pc con W7
<kenMasters> :(
<chilicuil> xD
<chilicuil> +1
<kenMasters> les planteo el problema
<chilicuil> no van a acceder a los 4 gb de un jalon, deja de preouparte por ese problema, y si se deben subir a internet, se suben y ya
<chilicuil> AbiWord allows you to collaborate with multiple people on one document at the same time. It is tightly integrated with the AbiCollab.net web service, which lets you store documents online, allows easy document sharing with your friends, and performs format conversions on the fly.
<chilicuil> seria cosa de ver, hasta que punto es facil de usar
<decibel> para todo aquellos que quieran disfrutar de un bonito icono con movimiento como este http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graphics_Interchange_Format ,   desde la mini aplicacion de la barra de gnome2 el pez wanda , os dejo una plantilla para que probeis si os gusta he tenido que crearla y despues editarla para que quedara bien , hay que ponerla a 44 fotogramas para que se represente bien  http://picturestack.com/106/712/bwEhorizontalD5G
<cousteau> decibel, 404
<decibel> pues yo si que puedo acceder
<decibel> a picturestack
<chilicuil> http://libredocs.org/
<cousteau> decibel, a picturestack sí, pero a ese link dentro de picturestack no
<decibel> pues igual solo me deja acceder a mi
<decibel> podeis darme algun link que permita subir imagenes de mas de 2 mb de peso?
<decibel> y sin pedir registro
<cousteau> decibel, hm, imageshack?
<cousteau> tinypic?
<cousteau> imagebin?
<cousteau> ni idea, alguno valdrá
<kenMasters> bueno comparto lo siguiente, que sobre mi duda de trabajo en red para documentos encontre el siguiente link que comparto : http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Software_colaborativo
<decibel> os vuelvo a poner el link por si ahora funcionara : http://picturestack.com/106/712/bwEhorizontalD5G.png
<cousteau> imagebin no...  pero creo que tinypic e imageshack sí
<cousteau> decibel, creo que antes te habías comido el .png
<cousteau> decibel, tienes todo eso en imágenes separadas?
<decibel> cousteau pues va ser que no el link es el mismo con todo incluido el png
<cousteau> bueno, supongo que podrás cortarlo con imagemagick
<decibel> cousteau hay que ponerlo a 44 fotogramas para que se reproduzca perfectamente en la mini aplicacion
<cousteau> 44 fotogramas = 22.7 ms
<cousteau> ok...
<decibel> todo esto lo he tenido que hacer porque la barra de gnome2 y su mini aplicacion wanda  no admiten un formato tan standar como gif
<decibel> queria ponerle  un gif de ubuntu pero los que he visto son poco vistosos
<xoan> decibel: gif no es un formato standar...
<xoan> *estandar
<decibel> no sera estandar pero solo encuentro iconos en movimiento para descargar en ese formato y la barra de gnome2 no los admite
<xoan> porque wanda no usa un icono animado
<decibel> tampoco ninguno salvo el de wanda y el que he creado y editado los puedo encontrar en la web para descargarlos
<xoan> usa una imagen con frames
<decibel> hay algun frame de ubuntu que sea fashion?
<decibel> no los he encontrado en gif que
<mimecar> wanda necesita un PNG
<decibel> valgan la pena editarlos para usarlos
<mimecar> busca por imágenes en google
<xoan> pero puedes pillar un gif, editarlo con gimp, y componer las imágenes una junto a otra, y guardarlo en formato PNG
<decibel> si usas un gif de ubuntu y los extraes como hice con el de earth gif puedes usarlo  con wanda
<decibel> despues tienes que unirlos con esto https://iloo.wordpress.com/2011/05/04/imagemagick-unir-imagenes/
<mimecar> si ya sabes la forma de hacerlo, donde está el problema?
<decibel> todo esto para conseguir que el earth gire en tu barra de gnome con lo sencillo que seria que soportara gif
<mimecar> decibel: sencillo ?
<decibel> que cuesta integrar un reproductor de imagenes gif en la barra de gnome o mejor dicho en la aplicacion wanda o quizas en otra similar
<fosco_> buenas
<mimecar> gnome 2 está acabado, no tendrá mas actualizaciones
<mimecar> no es normal añadirle funciones ahora
<decibel> y gnome 3 lo permite
<decibel> ?
<mimecar> y lo que quieres hacer con un dock se puede hacer
<mimecar> en gnome 3 no se pueden poner animaciones
<decibel> el dock es muy mac y mac esta muy visto y consume recursos
<mimecar> el dock tiene temas
<mimecar> si estas ejecutando todo el rato wine
<mimecar> el consumo de un dock es despreciable
<decibel> no ahora mismo no
<mimecar> escribe un correo al programador de wanda y pidele que soporte gif
<decibel> no tengo ni un solo proceso abierto que pertenezca a wine
<decibel> igual ya se ha jubilao su creador porque la aplicacion es muy vetusta
<mimecar> cuando haces un programa no es para toda la vida
<decibel> entonces gnome3 no dispone de ninguna mini aplicacion en su barra similar a wanda?
<mimecar> en las extensiones que vienen con el sistema no
<decibel> y unity tiene algo parecido ?
<mimecar> unity usa gnome 3
<m4v> ni idea
<mimecar> cuando lanzas un programa se mueve un poco el icono
<decibel> o mejor dicho su barra si es que la tiene ?
<decibel> bien tengo el earth girando en la barra y ahora solo me faltaria poder hacer que solo girase el earth cuando se ejecutara alguna aplicacion o leyera del disco
<mimecar> decibel: me parece que eso no lo puedes hacer
<decibel> con eso ya lo bordaria
<m4v> decibel: leí el backlog pero igual no entiendo nada, cual es tu duda y como es que está relacionado a Ubuntu un gif?
<decibel> he visto un gif de ubuntu pero no era muy vistoso pero si lo hubiera sido por que no meda usarlo en la barra de gnome2 si linux es tan universal?
<decibel> * no me deja usarlo
<m4v> y tu consulta es?
<mimecar> decibel: "universal" no quiere decir, tiene que funcionar todo lo que quiero de la forma que quiero
<decibel> consegir que la barra de gnome2 en ubuntu ejecute gif directamente sin tratar previamente el archivo gif
<decibel> hay muchas paginas para descargar imagenes con movimiento  con muchisima tematica  y no los puedon aprovechar en la barra de  ubuntu
<decibel> porque todas las animadas estan en gif y no en formato fotograma  png
<m4v> podés ser más claro? como rayos ejecutas un gif? no es un ejecutable. Vos querés ver un gif animado en la barra de ubuntu? eso es?
<decibel> si por que no revisas el historia de lo que he expuesto previamente
<decibel> y sabras lo que digo
<m4v> lo hice, y no entendí nada.
<m4v> solo saqué que se trata de un gif
<decibel> necesitas que te lo expliquen  con bolitas y palotes
<mimecar> decibel: antes has puesto que sabes la forma de pasar de gif a png para que el programa del pez muestre la animación
<mimecar> ya sabes todos los pasos
<decibel> si pero no me gusta lo que es laborioso de hacer me declaro en huelga
<mimecar> no lo hagas
<decibel> ahora regreso
<m4v> no entiendo como esto es una consulta sobre ubuntu.
<m4v> heh
<bmw> hola necesito un guion para saber que cosas sobre ubuntu se preguntar y que cosas , porque a un tal decibel he podido comprobar como le han dado la patada por preguntar cosas sobre ubuntu
<bmw> *se pueden preguntar
<mimecar> bmw: si eres el mismo usuario
<bmw> quien certifica eso?
<fosco_> xD
<mimecar> la conexión por webchat, la IP del mismo estilo, que seas el único que pregunta...
<bmw> si no eres un perito reconocido tu opinion no vale
<mimecar> bmw: por ejemplo que el usuario bmw
<mimecar> Last seen : Oct 29 18:14:55 2010 (1 year, 21 weeks, 6 days, 01:52:44 ago)
<mimecar> seguro es que no eres ese usuario
<bmw> ese podria ser otro que uso el mismo nick sin un perito reconocido que lo asegure no pruebas nada
<mimecar> si ese es tu nick podrás identificarte con nickserv
<fosco_> bmw: que te pongan un ban es una medida muy suave y que pasa con frecuencia, pero si intentas saltártelo las medidas serán mucho más severas, tenlo en cuenta.
<bmw> si yon no hecho nada solo pasaba por aqui y mira con que me encuentro para no creerlo
<bmw> *yo no he hecho nada
<fosco_> ok, lo que tú digas
<bmw> desde ahora  a quien no pregunta nada en ubuntu-es hay que ponerle un ban me parece mas logico
<bmw> porque el que no pregunta dos veces burro
<fosco_> yo creo que es mejor que lo dejes ahora, antes de que la cosa vaya a peor
<mimecar> o al que se salta continuamente los bans
<mimecar> muchos usuarios han tenido bans de 1 o 2 días
<mimecar> tu te los saltas continuamente
<bmw> que es eso de nick server alguien me lo puede explicar?
<buenaventura> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<mimecar> el servicio del IRC que te permite identificarte
<bmw> vale
<bmw> por cierto el ban del colega decibel cuando se lo quitaran?
<mimecar> cuando pase un tiempo y no te saltes los bans todo el rato
<bmw> y un tiempo cuanto podria ser?
<mimecar> de momeno indefinido
<estud> lol
<bmw> osea que decibel ha pasado  a mejor vida?
<bmw> en ubuntu-es
<mimecar> eres el mismo usuario
<estud> fosco_: por curiosidad, a que te refieres cuando dices que las medidas pueden ser mucho mas severas que un ban?
<mimecar> estud: los bans son temporales, si el usuario no se los salta
<mimecar> también hay silencios
<Goku> o +b por chanserv
<bmw> no decibel es un colega y he venido aqui a protestar por lo que habeis hecho con el asi no se trata a decibel no hay derecho
<estud> pero si se salta los bans temporales digo yo que tambien se saltara los bans permatenentes, akicks o lo que sea
<bmw> esto es ubuntu-es o ubuntu- baneos? ya no se que pensar
<estud> o se puede banear por mac?
<mimecar> bmw: dejalo ya
<mimecar> estud: no hay baneos por mac
<estud> bmw: lo que se que no es esto es el Hispano amigo xD
<estud> ok mimecar
<estud> bmw: asi que comportate x)
<bmw> que es el hispano amigo es mejor que ubuntu-es alli no banean nunca y sin motivo?
<mimecar>  /server irc.irc-hispano.org
<mimecar> con eso entras en la red del hispano
<bmw> y con que me encontrare alli son mas amigables sus aministradores que los de ubuntu-es?
<mimecar> entra y lo verás
<estud> bmw: alli mas bien los moderadores acostumbran a ser niñatos/as que banean a todos que no les lamen el culo y estas cosas infantiles
<bmw> decibel solo queria compartir e intercambiar conocimientos sobre ubuntu y aprender mas de la comunidad lastima de decibel  al pobre le han baneado por ser un incomprendido
<mimecar> bmw: se le ha baneado por saltarse los bans que tenía antes
<bmw> me gusta mas lo otro es mas romantico
<estud> xD
<mimecar> estud: los bans se pueden saltar
<mimecar> pero por la forma de comportarse identificas al usuario
<Ex> eso me recuerda al tio de los proxys :P
<estud> ah ok mimecar , pensaba que veiais algun tipo de ID
<mimecar> estud: también usan nicks sin registrar
<mimecar> entre otras cosas
<estud> oks
<carnau> mimecar, ¿Cómo puedo mirar si me ha reconocido una tarjeta de sonido?
<Ex> carnau: alsamixer
<Ex> si no sale error es que la reconocio :P
<Ex> *esc para salir*
<carnau> ok!
<carnau> vale, pues dio error x
<Ex> lol
<carnau> estoy probando precise
<carnau> dice, "No se pueden cargar los controles del mezclador: Argumento inválido"
<Ex> lol, ni idea :P
<carnau> bueno, voy a googlear :D gracias!
<carnau> bien! lo conseguí
<carnau> que tengáis un buen día o noche :)
<remaster> hola alguien usa 12.04?
<mimecar> nop
<Deckon> lol
<m4v> !ubuntu+1 remaster
<kubot> remaster: Precise Pangolin es el nombre clave de Ubuntu 12.04 - Soporte solo en inglés en #ubuntu+1
<remaster> :O rayos solo queria saber que tan estable estaba
<mimecar> hasta que se libere no es estable
<m4v> remaster: pregunta en #ubuntu+1, aquí nadie lo usa.
<compawe> hey
<compawe> ok
<ian__> hola
<ian__> alguen save si se puede jugar wow con ubuntu?
<Deckon> ian__: si, con wine y supongo que con playonlinux
<Deckon> es uno de los pocos juegos que parecen ir bien
<ian__> es q lo intale con wine
<ian__> pero a la hora actualizar el launcher
<ian__> me manda error
<Deckon> usa el poder de google ;)
<ian__> xD
<Orthinat> Holla
<Deckon> o/
#ubuntu-es 2012-03-31
<Pierrot> hola todos
<Orthinat> Hola
<selina2> hola
<GridCube> hola
<cousteau> ¡Hola!  Bienvenido a #ubuntu-es :D
<Orthinat> X-d
<Devils> hola brothers!
<Devils> como estan
<Devils> tengo un problema desde la terminal
<Devils> es el siguiente
<Devils> me dan el link de pastebin plis
<Devils> no hay nadie aqui?
<Deckon> http://www.google.com.mx/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=pstebin&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CDgQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fpastebin.com%2F&ei=j2Z2T_SWH8qzsgKf19WhBA&usg=AFQjCNF-IzUwb9ZLggI-NnAfRkD3zeFS1w&sig2=VITTsP4QOk2_BZQv13cRBQ
<Deckon> perdon
<Deckon> http://pastebin.com/
<Devils> deckon: http://pastebin.com/8xDXDZuD
<dzup> hola
<Deckon> Devils: estas intentando descomprimir un tar?
<Devils> sip i me dice que no existe
<Devils> i si lo esta
<xangua> eso no es lo que dice, le estas dando mal la dirección Devils
<Devils> a ok
<Devils> pero no se supone que debo  de estar  en el mismo directorio en la terminal
<Deckon> Devils: si, situate en la misma carpeta en donde esta el tar
<selina2> hola
<curiousx> ciao a tutti
<danker> hola a todos por aca..
<danker> Alguien sabe por que no me da las caracteristcas del Grafico (drivers de video) mi Ubuntu en System Setting/Details?
<FernandoCueva> tengo problemos con la resolucion maximo de mi monitor
<danker> FernandoCueva: Que tipo de Tarjeta Grafica tienes?
<FernandoCueva> ati mobility agp 2x 8mb
<danker> FernandoCueva: Tienes instalados los Drivers Privativos o por defecto Ubuntu?
<FernandoCueva> estoy usando cvt para obtener el modeline preferido y luego xrandr con newmode y addmode luego --output pero me da error al final dice "Configure crtc 0 failed"
<FernandoCueva> los drivers privativos son otros a los que tengo?
<danker_> FernandoCuevas: Perdon me sali del chat
<danker_> FernandoCuevas
<danker_> Ca aetsoy otra ve z
<FernandoCueva> akii estoy una vez mas
<danker__> FernandoCueva: Sigues ahi?
<FernandoCueva> dime hermano
<curiousx> yo tambien estoy =)
<curiousx> Argentina presente =)
<FernandoCueva> yo soy peruano
<curiousx> salut
<FernandoCueva> no hablo en frances tampoco
<arp-> Hola curiousx
 * arp- le pica la lengua por comer aceitunas negras en cantidad :S
<curiousx> aloha arp- =)
<curiousx> xD
<curiousx> mandale ginebra =P
<arp-> nu
<dzup> jinebra
<curiousx> me parece que se escribe ginebra por que viene de gin
<curiousx> a ver...
<arp-> con G
<arp-> ..
<dzup> jinevra
<curiousx> gintonic
<arp-> jeen meados
<arp-> (?)
<curiousx> si, lo escribi bien STFU dzup
<curiousx> lol xD
<dzup> y que como van con su virtualbox emulando su aubuntu de su vida?
<arp-> oO
<curiousx> dzup: instuyete ---> http://goo.gl/ENCxw =P
<arp-> e?
<arp-> j0
<dzup> yo escribocomo me de la gana
<curiousx> xD
<dzup> dat includs jao ai espeak englich
<curiousx> =0 dzup espik inglich =0
<curiousx> arp-: espik fransua =)
<arp-> wi
<arp-> (?)
<curiousx> xD
<arp-> oui
<arp-> :P
<dzup> mai inglich is nat gud bat u can anduestand
<arp-> ahaha
<curiousx> xD
<curiousx> http://190.177.162.92/banner.html
<dzup> ke feo
<curiousx>  =(
<curiousx> todo por que vos usas AIX y BSD =(
<curiousx> xD
<dzup> heh no hombre uso windowse
<curiousx> yo uso windows 3.11 \m/-_-\m/ http://www.michaelv.org/
<dzup> ah pues guau
<dzup> usare windowze hasta que sea 20 de diciembre del 2012
<curiousx> se fue el chico que necesitaba ayuda =(
<curiousx> creo que por nuestra culpa =(
<dzup> tu culpa
<curiousx> igual es muy vieja su placa para que lo soporte el driver privativo
<cristian> hola, alguien me puede ayudar con un problema, soy nuevo en ubuntu
<Guest19619> hola amigos, alguien esta probando ubuntu 12.04 ya?
<Guest19619> tego problemas con mi placa nvidia
<curiousx> Guest19619: cual es tu placa nvidia?
<bruno_> geforce 6200
<dudas> Pues, hola, yo la verdad tengo una duda.
<curiousx> bruno_: sudo jockey-gtk
<dudas> Porque cuando se quiere instalar un "paquete" en ubuntu, hay que poner sudo apt-get update.
<dudas> luego sudo apt-get upgrade
<dudas> que hacen de especial esos dos pasos?
<bruno__> amigos tambien tengo problemas con el minimizado del xchat asique si alguien me respondio acerca de la placa nvidia no lo vi
<bruno__> alguien sabe por que no me reconoce la placa geforce 6200 ubuntu 12.04?
<curiousx> bruno_: sudo jockey-gtk y activa el driver privativo de nvidia
<bruno__> gracias
<curiousx> espero todabia falta
<bruno__> bien
<curiousx> espera*
<bruno__> sisi
<cristian> Hola,,, uso ubuntu 11.10... y se calienta mucho mi notebook... Tengo un Hp pavilon dm4-1180, procesador Intel, tarjeta grafica ATI...
<cristian> alguien sabe como solucionar eso?
<curiousx> bruno_: ya tenes activado el driver privativo
<cristian> si
<cristian> lo tengo activado
<bruno_> no
<bruno_> ya lo hago
<curiousx> ok
<bruno_> ahi lo busco y ya lo estoy activando
<bruno_> va a tardar porque mi conexion es lenta
<curiousx> ok
<curiousx> Principe de percia gobierna \m/-_-\m/  http://www.youtube.com/embed/fggouSd3dr4
<bruno_> despues de eso es normal no?
<curiousx> despues de eso va a estar mucho mejor pero todabia puede que mejor aun
<bruno_> bien
<curiousx> todavia*
<bruno_> bien
<curiousx> cristian: cuando termine con bruno_ te ayudo si nadie te ayuda antes
<cristian> ok, graasci
<curiousx> bueno... se recalienta hasta el punto de apagarse sola ?
<cristian> no, no se apaga
<cristian> monitoreo la temperatura
<cristian> y llega a veces casi a los 100 grados
<cristian> en este momento esta fluctuando entre 60 y 70 las mas altas
<curiousx> el procesador lleva a esa temperatura o la targeta grafica?
<curiousx> llega*
<chilicuil> buenas noches o/
<curiousx> hola chilicuil
<cristian> curiousx: Tengo monitoreado con Psensor,,, me dice las temperaturas de T1, T2 y T3,,, la que llega mas alto es T1,, pero no se si el la del procesador o tarjeta
<curiousx> cristian: uname -a
<curiousx> ubuntu 11.10 verdad?
<cristian> si
<cristian> 11.10
<curiousx> pasa la salida de "uname -a" debe ser 3.0 si no hiciste nada con el kernel
<cristian> ok
<cristian> Linux cristian-HP-Pavilion-dm4-Notebook-PC 3.0.0-17-generic #30-Ubuntu SMP Thu Mar 8 17:34:21 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<cristian> ahi esta la salida
<curiousx> bien, instalamos el kernel 3.2.12 32 bits y vemos que hace, luego instalamos ATI 12.2 o 12.3
<cristian> ok,,, como los intalo?
<cristian> soy nuevo en el uso de linux,,, hay varias cosas que estoy aprendiendo
<dank> FernandoCueva: Que paso al final amigo?
<dank> salio todo bien?
<curiousx> tenes que descargar el kernel y hacer doble click en este orden
<curiousx> 1° descarga y hacele doble click a este link: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.2.13-precise/linux-headers-3.2.13-030213_3.2.13-030213.201203231755_all.deb
<curiousx> cuantos gb de ram tenes?
<cristian> 3 gb de ram
<curiousx> bueno, 2° descarga y hace click a este archivo: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.2.13-precise/linux-image-3.2.13-030213-generic-pae_3.2.13-030213.201203231755_i386.deb
<cristian> el kernel  lo descargo de la red,,, con el centro de sofware?
<curiousx> perdon
<curiousx> me confundi =P para ahora te hago un paste con el orden en el que lo tenes que instalar
<cristian> ok
<curiousx> cristian: http://paste.ubuntu.com/908272/
<curiousx> una vez que lo instales reinicia y volve al canal
<cristian> ok,,, gracias voy a hacerlo
<curiousx> ok
 * xoan buenas
<curiousx> ciao
<Guest3452> amigos estoy probando ubuntu 12.04 y despues de actualizar todo mi pantalla dejo de verse completa, la veo mas ancha que alta, alguien sabe que puede ser?
<xoan> Guest3452: no puede cambiar la resolución? busca en las preferencias de Pantalla
<xoan> (ubuntu 12.04 todabía es una versión beta y no es recomendable actualizar hasta que se lance oficialmente)
<xoan> *todavía
<Guest3452> eso esta bien, tengo una nvidia 6200 y mi resolucion optima es 1024x768 y esta bien
<xoan> entonces no entiendo tu problema
<Guest3452> no la tengo como distro funcional, la estoy probando pero estoy instalando todo para ver como va
<curiousx> no te sirvio el comando que te pase?
<fosco_> buenas
<allbran> Hola, ¿Hay algún menú para dejar activado por defecto el bloque numérico?
<fosco_> allbran: no
<allbran> fosco, vale, pues ya añado numlockx al rc.local
<allbran> gracias
<cristian> hola amigos
<allbran> voy a probarlo!
<cristian> estoy usando ubuntu 11.10 y no tengo conexion inalambrica... mi notebook es un Hp pavilion dm4-1180... la terjeta de red es Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<cristian> alguien puede ayudarme a solucionar el problema?
<fosco_> cristian: veamos
<cristian> ok
<fosco_> abre un terminal y ejecuta iwconfig
<fosco_> que interfaces aparecen?
<cristian> aparece esto
<cristian> lo        no wireless extensions.
<cristian> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<fosco_> tienes conexion a internet?
<cristian> si, por cable solamente
<cristian> en este momento
<fosco_> sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter <- este comando instalará el driver si es q no lo tienes instalado
<fosco_> ejecutalo y comprueba si hace algo
<cristian> si, esta instalado, me dice que esta en su version mas reciente
<fosco_> veamos si puedes activarlo en el gestor de hardware
<fosco_> ejecuta gksu jockey-gtk
<fosco_> aparecerá el gestor de controladores, mira si aparece ahi tu wifi para activar
<cristian> si aparece
<cristian> la active
<cristian> pero me aparece esto
<fosco_> activala, y si no da error ya puedes reiniciar sin el cable puesto
<cristian> Lo sentimos, la instalación de este controlador falló.
<cristian> Revise el archivo de registro para ver más detalles: /var/log/jockey.log
<cristian> eso me apareció
<fosco_> quizá haya algun problema de incompatibilidad o debas descargar un firmware más nuevo
<fosco_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#Installing_b43_drivers <- en esta guía lo tienes todo paso a paso
<cristian> ok, lo ejecutare paso a paso
<cristian> voy a ver
<cristian> gracias
<fosco_> suerte
<bmw> Hola, necesito encontrar un software como este http://www.pcimpacto.com.ar/img/descargas/7441.jpg  pero para ubuntu que sea capaz de extraer fotogramas de un gif para poder instalarle a la barra de gnome2 este gif de ubuntu :  http://www.ubuntips.com.ar/2008/11/01/gif-animado-con-el-logo-de-ubuntu/
<bmw> si conocen algun logo gif de ubuntu mas vistoso que ese me mandan el link
<hashashin> bmw gimp
<bmw> con gimp lo intente extraer pero es muy complicado saber como funciona hasta ahora lo he tenido que hacer con el easy gif desde wine y es muy sencillo alternativas?
<bmw> el easy gif lo tengo en periodo de prueba es de codigo cerrado y de pago alternativas validas al easy gif en ubuntu para extraer fotogramas de un gif facilmente?
<bmw> los defensores del open source que me den alternativas para ubuntu
<bmw> hashashin que yo sepa no creo que gimp sirva para extraer fotogramas en png de un gif
<hashashin> bmw, pues sabes poco
<bmw> lo intente y lo unico que hacia gimp era convertir el gif en una sola imagen png pero sin fotogramas
<bmw> hashashin en teoria solo gimp es capaz en ubuntu de extraer fotogramas en png de un gif??
<bmw> para despues se quejen algunos cuando dices que tienes que usar forzosamente wine desde ubuntu para poder hacer cosas que solo desde windows se pueden hacer sin tener que preguntar a los que mas saben sobre ubuntu
<bmw> *para que despues se
<hashashin> bmw, con imagemagick: convert animacion.gif frames%03d.png
<hashashin> bmw te has molestao en buscar?
<bmw> me he molestado en buscarle la gui pero no tiene
<bmw> https://iloo.wordpress.com/2011/05/04/imagemagick-unir-imagenes/
<bmw> hashashin necesito la gui
<bmw> hashashin http://fraterneo.blogspot.com/2011/06/converseen-gui-para-imagemagick.html , ya veremos si este funciona bien
<mimecar> !logs
<kubot> Los registros de #ubuntu-es se encuentran en http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<hashashin> http://i.imgur.com/TcgV8.gif
<exioman> bien la gui de imagemagic o converse image solo sirve para convertir a distintos formatos de fotografias pero no para extraer png de un gui hay mas alternativas al easy gif de windows?
<exioman> *extraer png de un gif
<Ocsi_> la revolucion esta en marcha
<wicope> hola, quien quiere: http://mosel.estg.ipleiria.pt/files/tabela_equivelentes.html :PP
<I_become_be_a_pr> este es el canal en español?
<I_become_be_a_pr> this is the Spanish channel?
<Foxandxss> si
<I_become_be_a_pr> biennn
<I_become_be_a_pr> geacias!
<I_become_be_a_pr> perdon, gracias :)
<selina2> buen dia
<I_become_be_a_pr> que tal todos?
<selina2> todo bien usando darktable para linux !
<I_become_be_a_pr> yo uso ubuntu 12.04 pero estoy harta de el
<I_become_be_a_pr> dentro de 2 semanas me formateo el ordenador y meto el ubuntu 10.10 :) me gusta mas...
<Foxandxss> pues tocará usar otra cosa
<mimecar> I_become_be_a_pr: no puedes usar la 10.10
<mimecar> y la 12.04 no ha salido
<I_become_be_a_pr> porque?
<I_become_be_a_pr> que no? yo la tengo
<mimecar> porque ya no tendras actualizaciones
<mimecar> no, tienes una version en desarrollo con errores
<selina2> si ese usa gnome clasico
<I_become_be_a_pr> esa esa
<I_become_be_a_pr> tengo la de errores, que tonta fui al "actualizar"
<mimecar> la 10.10 dejara de tener actualizaciones a principios de Abril
<I_become_be_a_pr> yo voy a formatear el ordenador y a volver a una verion anterior, es que esta version no me gusta mucho, es un poco liante...
<I_become_be_a_pr> me da igual, esa es mejor xD
<Foxandxss> la paciencia de la que gastais algunos es brutal
<I_become_be_a_pr> la verdad es que si
<I_become_be_a_pr> soy mu impaciente....
<mimecar> ok, recuerda que si tienes problemas con la 10.10
<mimecar> en el canal te dirán que actualices
<mimecar> ya que no tendra soporte
<I_become_be_a_pr> y desde luego eso no lo voy a hacer xD yo solo utilizo ubuntu pa programar con python, hacer musica con lmms y poco mas...
<Foxandxss> mejor poner otra distro, con MATE o cinnamon o kde
<I_become_be_a_pr> y si meto 10.04? esa es LTS creo no?
<mimecar> si, con programas más antiguos
<I_become_be_a_pr> es que vereis chicos... intente meter el 10.10 con virtualbox pero no se porque no me funcionaba se me quedaba la pantalla negra
<Foxandxss> creo que es mejor si esperas a la 12.04 final y le dedicas 1 mesesito
<I_become_be_a_pr> lo malo de la 12.04 es que ocupa mucho espacio tio... las actualizaciones me comen el PC
<Foxandxss> pues usa algo mas liviano
<Foxandxss> como lcde
<Foxandxss> lxde*
<mimecar> ... has puesto una version en desarrollo
<mimecar> que tiene actualizaciones todos los dias
<I_become_be_a_pr> exacto, la he cagado
<I_become_be_a_pr> las actualizaciones llega un momento en que no caben...
<mimecar> cuanto espacio tienes para ubuntu?
<Foxandxss> cuanto tienes de disco? 2gb? :P
<I_become_be_a_pr> no, ombre no xD
<Ex> si no quieres actualizaciones ponte la lts 10.04 o debian squeeze.. lol
<I_become_be_a_pr> si es lo que he pensado
<I_become_be_a_pr> yo estaba muy feliz con la 10.04
<I_become_be_a_pr> os estoy comiendo el coco tela xD
<mimecar> o esperas un mes con la 12.04 o formateas
<mimecar> pero no pongas la 10.10
<I_become_be_a_pr> si, es que si no es un timo xD
<I_become_be_a_pr> que version meto entonces? la 10.04 no?
<mimecar> o la 11.10
<I_become_be_a_pr> el tio de la tienda me dice que solo tiene la 10.10, eso es un fastidio.. le pediré haber si puede buscar las 10.04 xD
<mimecar> descarga la ISO de internet
<I_become_be_a_pr> en la pag de ubuntu esta?
<I_become_be_a_pr> yo solo vi la 11.10 y la 10.10
<Ex> en los servers de ubuntu hasta la 4.algo esta lol
<I_become_be_a_pr> creereis que soy tonta o algo... es que soy mu novatilla xD
<mimecar> la 11.10 es la última versión estable
<I_become_be_a_pr> pye, hay alguien aqui que sepa programar?
<I_become_be_a_pr> vale ya tengo la iso del ubuntu 10.04! yupiiii! xD
<Foxandxss> yo
<selina2> yo no
<I_become_be_a_pr> bueno no pasa na xD
<Foxandxss> para programar suele venir bien tener las ultimas versiones
<Foxandxss> adios
<Ex> lol
<saw> no me aparece la opcion : boton derecho...extraer aqui, para descomprimir archivos .... alguien puede ayudarme con eso?
<mimecar> que extensión tiene el archivo?
<saw> mimecar ,lo que quiero decir es que antes de instalar este sistema tenia esa opcion y ahora no la tengo ...algo debe faltar ...
<mimecar> que sistemas tienes?
<saw> se que se puede hacer por terminal pero para mi es bastante complicado
<peurse> hola
<saw> backtrack 5 gnome 10.04 LTS
<peurse> qué es el ident de la conexión ?
<mimecar> saw: no se las modificaciones que hace backtrack
<xangua> saw: backtrack no está soportado aquí
<saw> pero lo uso co gnome
<saw> la cosa es que me sale un desplegable ...pero falta esa opcion
<saw> tendra algo que ver que utilice backtrack?
<mimecar> si
<peurse> el problema es que me están baneando la ip de varias redes irc
<saw> tambien es la version para gnome
<saw> temo que si planteo mi problema en el canal backtrack me deriven aqui
<mimecar> saw: estas usando backtrack, no ubuntu
<saw> estoy usando backtrack gnome
<saw> y tengo la version 10-04LTS
<mimecar> tendras que preguntar en su canal
<ubuntu_> buenas tardes
<ubuntu_> alguien me podria ayudar a recuperar el grup
<ubuntu_> de ubuntu
<ubuntu_> al reinstalar windos se me perdio el arranque de ubuntu
<xangua> !grub2 | ubuntu_
<kubot> ubuntu_: GRUB es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB - Ver !grub1 para versiones anteriores a 9.10
<jorge-42-Tuc> Éxitos....¡¡¡¡ Probé 12.04 desde el live cd y la verdad que funciona de mil maravillas. Rápido, estable, muy fluido.....y además......muy bonito.
<ubuntu_> tengo 10.04
<dabor_> ubuntu_: es lo mismo
<ubuntu_> hola soy rommel dabor
<ubuntu_> resien encontre mi cd de ubuntu
<dabor_> hola rommel
<ubuntu_> y ahun no e podido recuperar el arranque
<ubuntu_> e puesto esto
<ubuntu_> sudo fdisk -l
<ubuntu_> y tengo una duda en la siguiente linea de comandos donde sale sdax si hay q cambiar por el numero de particion'
<ubuntu_> sudo mount /dev7sdax /mnt
<dabor_> rommel el grub mejor lo recuperas en el MBR solo le indicas sda
<ubuntu_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/908974/
<dabor_> ubuntu_: en ese caso te pide la particion de ubuntu
<ubuntu_> si exactamente
<dabor_> ubuntu_: /dev/sdax (en x va el numero de la particion)}
<ubuntu_> ok
<ubuntu_> para vos cual seria la extendida o linux
<ubuntu_> a margen del sawp
<dabor_> ubuntu_: linux
<ubuntu_> seria sd5?
<ubuntu_> sda5
<dabor_> ubuntu_: desde aca no puedo saber donde esta instalado tu linux
<dabor_> ubuntu_: si es la unica que dice linux deberia ser esa
<ubuntu_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/908974/
<ubuntu_> aca tenes lo q me sale en la terminal
<dabor_> ubuntu_: no hay otra que diga linux, es esa la sda5
<ubuntu_> ok
<ubuntu_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/908978/ me sale esto no se que ise mal
<mimecar> no la estas montando en ningún sitio
<mimecar> el comando de la línea 22 es correcto?
<ubuntu_> hola muimecar soy rommel
<ubuntu_> y como le haria entonces
<ubuntu_> mimecar perdon
<mimecar> revisa que lo estes escribiendo bien
<ubuntu_> hago todo denuebo?
<mimecar> el comando de la línea 22
<ubuntu_> 22?
<mimecar> el comando de la línea 22
<ubuntu_> si que es lo q paso
<ubuntu_> esta bien o mejor dicho desde donde sigo
<fosco_> no está bien
<fosco_> miralo bien y verás q hay un error
<mimecar> la línea 23 no dice que este bien
<ubuntu_> existe la manera de que en la terminal las lineas salgan con numeros al principio?
<ubuntu_> bueno arranco de nuebo
<fosco_> pero ya sabes cual es el error?
<xangua> linea 22 http://i.imgur.com/rmimN.png ubuntu_
<ubuntu_> hola fosco el tema es
<Triviox> Buenas, estoy buscando algun programa que me permita hacer backup de parte de mi home (archivos multimedia, nada de configuraciones ni cosas por el estilo).. lo importante es que me permita guardar el respaldo localmente en varios DVDs.. que me recomiendan?. Gracias
<mimecar> ubuntu_: si no arreglas el error, no has hecho nada
<ubuntu_> q no puedo arrancar linux
<fosco_> ubuntu_: no te enrolles
<ubuntu_> quiero recuperar el grop
<fosco_> la linea 22 de lo q pusiste está mal
<fosco_> sabes donde esta el error?
<ubuntu_> no
<fosco_> el --recheck va separado
<ubuntu_> empieso de nuebo pues no me deja hacer mas nada
<ubuntu_> esa terminal
<fosco_> que hay que decirlo todo
<ubuntu_> la linea de comandos donde esta recheck
<ubuntu_> la tengo asi
<fosco_> en la 22 te lo estamos diciendo todo el rato
<ubuntu_> pero es q al poner y tratar de ponerlo denuebo no me deja
<fosco_> bueno pues reinicia si quieres o haz lo q necesites
<fosco_> pero es simplemente un error de sintaxis
<ubuntu_> te boy a pastear paso por paso ok
<ubuntu_> aver donde me equiboco
<mimecar> ubuntu_: el error está en la línea 22
<ubuntu_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/908995/
<ubuntu_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/908997/
<Foxandxss> fu
<fosco_> a ver tio
<fosco_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/908978/ <- linea 22
<Foxandxss> ya no sabéis leer o que?
<Foxandxss> encima lo pone en castellano
<ubuntu_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/909000/
<fosco_> root@ubuntu:/# grub-install--recheck /dev/sda <- en lugar de esto hay que poner grub-install --recheck
<fosco_> CON ESPACIO!
<ubuntu_> ok
<ubuntu_> lo tenia mal copiado aver
<fosco_> te lo llevo diciendo un buien rato
<ubuntu_> no sabia exactamente lo del espacio donde y en la terminal anterior no me dejaba hacer mas na
<fosco_> <fosco_> la linea 22 de lo q pusiste está mal <fosco_> el --recheck va separado
<fosco_> me parece que he dado indicaciones más q suficientes
<Foxandxss> fosco_: el error ya da más que suficientes indicaciones
<ubuntu_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/909010/
<ubuntu_> no se q e copiado mal
<Foxandxss> a ver
<Foxandxss> una, eres tonto
<Foxandxss> dos
<Foxandxss> lee
<Foxandxss> linea 126
<Foxandxss> no se han reported errores. Instalacion finalizada
<Foxandxss> linea 127
<mimecar> Foxandxss: no te pases
<Foxandxss> es gruB
<Foxandxss> no grup
<ubuntu_> ok bueno espero q no estes de este lado nunk fonxandx
<Foxandxss> ubuntu_: no creo
<Foxandxss> mimecar: no he dicho ninguna mentira
<fosco_> yo he llegado a mi límite por hoy, paso
<ubuntu_> eso espero
<Foxandxss> yo creo que se rie de nosotros o algo
<ubuntu_> y mejor deja tus comentarios de lado q no son nada agradables
<ubuntu_> no metas a todos en la misma bolsa
<mimecar> Foxandxss: entonces al que empieza le tenemos que decir tonto directamente?
<ubuntu_> jamas e leido alguna agrecion de pate de nadie execto vos
<mimecar> si lo piensas, no lo escribes
<Foxandxss> mimecar: no, al que no quiere leer y va corriendo a pedir ayuda
<ubuntu_> ok gracias mano
<mimecar> Foxandxss: hay que tener un poco de paciencia
<mimecar> y si te pone de los nervios, no leas la conversación
<Foxandxss> mimecar: por qué, si el no la tiene
<mimecar> en ese caso no le hagas caso o le pones un ignore
<Foxandxss> yo opino que hay que educar a la gente, si les ayudáis sin más, sin decirle que lean o que lo intenten
<Foxandxss> van a venir todos los días a nada interesante
<Foxandxss> mimecar: no, porque me intención es ayudarlo
<Foxandxss> si no, hubiese pasado de el
<Foxandxss> es como la frase aquella de darle pescado una vez y lo alimentarás un dia y enseñale a pescar y podrá hacerlo el solo
<Foxandxss> algo así
<mimecar> en el IRC vas a encontrar usuarios que entrean, resuelven la duda y no entran más
<Foxandxss> llevo muchos años en el irc y conozco el percal
<Foxandxss> mimecar: el punto negrísimo de ubuntu es que lo da todo por hecho, es a prueba de tontos (sin ofender a nadie), cualquiera puede usarlo, pero en cuanto se rompe, pocos saben arreglarlo. Pero ya si no se dignan a leer lo que hacen, pues que queires que te diga
<mimecar> si les explicas una cosa y no hacen caso es problema suyo
<Foxandxss> sin duda
<mimecar> en ese caso sigues con tus cosas
<Foxandxss> no soy ese tipo de persona
<rommel> Buenas tardes de nuebo
<rommel> ch la verdad que me sirvio de algo esas palabras indeseadas para darme cuenta de que no solo existe una manera de arreglrar las cosas
<rommel> tanto trate que no me salia
<Foxandxss> rommel: la moraleja, es simplente: leer y razonar, con eso llegas a las soluciones
<rommel> y entrando desde el gparted es mucho pero mucho mas simple desde un live cd
<rommel> tenes toda la rason pero no tenes ningun derecho de empañar este canal donde se encuentra tanta buena gente
<rommel> y con buenas modales hante todo
<Foxandxss> mis modales son muy buenos, creeme
<rommel> ok todo bien
<rommel> pero como dijo mimecar aveces no es buenno para uno desir lo que piensa (aveces)
<mimecar> dejar el tema ya
<rommel> una pregunta señores cambiando de tema
 * Foxandxss no empezó
<mimecar> rommel: para la próxima, lee las respuestas
<rommel> me e comprado una impresora epson y solo hay soporte en windows
<rommel> ok
<rommel> lei solo que no entendia exactamente lo del espacio
<Foxandxss> uh, epson, ni regaladas las quiero
<rommel> pues tenia copiado mal sin espacio esa palabra
<rommel> pues en el pais donde radico argentina
<rommel> ha que pensar primero en lo que entra por importacion y en los valores de la tintas
<rommel> seguro q me hubiese agradado un hp
<rommel> pero a son caros los cartuchos
<rommel> en fin
<Foxandxss> hp ni aunque me paguen, jaja
<rommel> ok
<Foxandxss> epson se rompen rápido
<Foxandxss> hp son muy muy caros los consumibles
<rommel> ak recien an llegado la sansun y  la lemark no es de mi confiansa q digamos
<rommel> asi es
<rommel> bueno la cosa
<Foxandxss> lemark tiene lo malo de hp y epson sin lo bueno
<rommel> es q en la escuela donde estudiaba habia impresoras epson y con linux
<Foxandxss> qué modelo es?
<rommel> espera
<rommel> tx235w
<rommel> lo q me esta pasando es q hantes nunk habia instalado nunca una impresora
<rommel> pense que esto era problema de mi poca esperiencia en el tema
<Foxandxss> no soy de impresoras, pero debería ser plug & play en ubuntu
<rommel> pero llame a soporte y me dicen q no operan con linux
<rommel> y que es lo q me pasa
<rommel> en otra impresora con xp me ba de 10
<Foxandxss> parecen modelos latinos
<Foxandxss> no los había oido nunca
<mimecar> rommel: qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<rommel> y en esta q la tengo particionada con seven no me reconoce las tintas no puedo imprimir nada
<Foxandxss> pregunta 1: has probado a enchufarla?
<rommel> quisiera saver si con ubuntu alguien tubo alguna esperiencia con alguna impresora epson
<mimecar> rommel: no te reconoce las tintas?
<rommel> recien q ahora recupere ubuntu lo boy a probar
<Foxandxss> epson son muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuy problemáticas con según que marca de tinta
<rommel> en seven
<Foxandxss> compatible vaya
<rommel> son originales
<rommel> ahora la prendo aver q me dise ok
<Foxandxss> eso cambia la cosa
<jorge-42-Tuc> Tengo una Epson TX 115 (no es de las más nuevas que digamos..), pero con sólo conectarla, Ubuntu reconoce todo y me instala hasta el scanner.
<Foxandxss> jorge-42-Tuc: también latino?
<Foxandxss> porque vamos, he vendido impresoras y esos modelos no me suenan de nada
<rommel> ok ya la instale aver si me la reconoce
<jorge-42-Tuc> Entre paréntesis: La beta 12.04 está casi como si fuera el final...¡¡¡ una maravilla...¡¡¡
<jorge-42-Tuc> Foxandxss: Sí, de Tucumán, Argentina..
<mimecar> jorge-42-Tuc: no es aconsejable instalar las betas
<Foxandxss> mimecar: alguien tendrá que hacer de tester :P
<jorge-42-Tuc> mimecar: Sí, sólo es una manera de decir.....(Solamente pruebo el live cd)
<mimecar> de tester sabiendo que te puede dar problemas
 * Foxandxss le gusta vivir al límite
<rommel> si me sale que faltan controladores despues buscando pero no sale el modelo salio barios de epson pero la mis no
<mimecar> busca en google si está soportada en ubuntu
<rommel> ok
<jorge-42-Tuc> rommel: Mi controlador tampoco está, pero me sugiere uno como "recomendado". Te dá esa opción a vos..?
<rommel> la verdad no se porque no me puede imprimir ni en seven dado que en xp si
<rommel> a si
<rommel> la 210
<Foxandxss> parece que funciona perfe en ubuntu
<rommel> ahi memando una imprecion de prueba
<rommel> señores esta impresora tiene wifi como conectarla con mi portatil? seria como otro periferico mas?
<GridCube> rommel, depende que modelo es
<mimecar> rommel: qué versión de ubuntu usas?
<rommel> tx235
<rommel> 10.04
<mimecar> busca si está soportada
<GridCube> rommel, hp?
<rommel> sera que se pueda migrar desde mi plataforma a la 11 o alguna mas adelante'
<rommel> no epson
<GridCube> rommel, probablemente, depende de tu hard, y de si queres usar unity
<rommel> a bueno me imprimio una reimprecion a colores de 10 con el cable
<rommel> ahora el desafio es conectarla por wifi
<mimecar> entonces la impresora ya está funcionando
<rommel> que es unity?la nueba vercion de ubuntu'
<rommel> tengo una acer aspire 5230 con corel duo
<rommel> 3 gb de ram y 256 para video
<GridCube> rommel, el nuevo escritorio de ubuntu
<rommel> ok
<GridCube> no es tanto por la maquina lo de unity, sino por el cambio de paradigma
<GridCube> mirate videos en youtube sobre unity
<rommel> y saves como hacerle para migrar o hay que reistalar denuebo pense que mi plataforma al ser lts migraba y se actualisaba a medida que hayga nuebas actualisaciones
<arp-> muerte a unity
<GridCube> rommel, con un dist-upgrade deberia funcionar
<GridCube> pero una instalacion limpia es siempre mejor
<rommel> y contame que tal es se parece a 10.04
<GridCube> absolutamente en nada
<arp-> ja
<rommel> o cambia y en que mojora?
<GridCube> es distinto
<arp-> gnome3 apesta
<GridCube> hay a quien le gusta hay a quien no
<rommel> ufaaaaaaaaaaa
<rommel> entiendo
<Souchiro> uniti apesta tambien
<GridCube> hey hey
<arp-> unity apesta
<arp-> mal mal
<arp-> :P
<GridCube> !opiniones
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'opiniones'.
<arp-> jajaja
<arp-> GridCube:  cuac
<arp-> :P
<rommel> ok entonces leere al respecto
<Souchiro> see, io mejor me quede en el 10.04
<arp-> yo uso 11.04
<arp-> en modo clasico, y fue
<rommel> señores boy a desconectar la impresora del cable usb aver si logro conectarla por wifi
<rommel> arp y como pasar a la 11.04?
<mimecar> rommel: tu cliente de irc tiene diccionario?
<arp-> ?
<rommel> se puede desde 10.04?
<arp-> instalalo de 0
<Souchiro> <rommel> arp y como pasar a la 11.04? <- actualizando ps
<rommel> perdona mimecar tenes rason
<arp-> vas a tener que pasar de 10.04 a 10.10
<arp-> supongo
<Souchiro> y de ahi  la 11.04
<arp-> y de ahi a 11.04
<arp-> osea
<arp-> algo re desprolijo..
<arp-> mete 11.04 de 0
<rommel> pero es q hasta ahora acepte todas las mismas disponibles y aun estoy en 10.04
<arp-> 10.04 esta medio out
<rommel> si la verdad q si
<Souchiro> rommel,  yo te recomendaria que te quedras en la 10.04
<mimecar> rommel: las actualizaciones que pones son para la 10.04
<mimecar> no para pasar a otras versiones
<rommel> entiendo
<rommel> entiendo y como poder pasar de 10.04 a 10.10
<arp-> ?
<rommel> es tambien lts
<rommel> es g2 tambien?
<mimecar> rommel: esperate mes y medio
<mimecar> y podrás pasar a la 12.04
<arp-> j0
<rommel> como asi seria
<Foxandxss> meh, unity no está mal
<GridCube> rommel, :) mudate a xubuntu :D
<Foxandxss> tienen que seguir dandole amor, pero no está mal
<GridCube> xubuntu 12.04 sera GENIAL
<GridCube> :D
<rommel> no tengo apuro pero si me gustaría poder tener y disfrutar de lo nuevo y mejor de ubuntu
<arp-> :/
<GridCube> :D xubuntu entonces rommel :D
<rommel> y como seria tendre q reistalar todo o se puede migarar por consola
<rommel> a perdon pero xubuntu no corre en g 3 verdad'
<rommel> g2 perdon
<mimecar> g2?
<GridCube> no, con xfce
<GridCube> g2 ya no existe mas
<rommel> y 10.04 corre en grop 2
<rommel> ?
<rommel> me refiero exactamente que cuando instale xubuntu en otra maquina no era lo mismo q ubuntu en algunas cosas
<GridCube> grub?
<GridCube> gnome?
<GridCube> no se que es grop
<rommel> exacto
<rommel> perdón que xubuntu no va con gnome
<rommel> señores mas aya de todo
<rommel> quisiera poder imprimir por wifi con la misma
<rommel> ahora regreso
<GridCube> rommel, al parecer segun leo, en las ultimas versiones de ubuntu con enchufarla ya anda
<FernandoCueva> que comando es para encontrar el UUID de un directorio busque con blkid pero no se usarlo
<fosco_> los directorios no tienen UUID
<fosco_> solo discos y particiones
<FernandoCueva> como lo obtengo
<fosco_> el que
<FernandoCueva> el uuid de mi disco
<fosco_> !uuid
<kubot> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Souchiro> <rommel> a perdon pero xubuntu no corre en g 3 verdad' <------------------ nomas instalate el entorno grafico
<Foxandxss> xubuntu corre xfce supongo
<rommel> si en xfce
<rommel> 11.04 en que corre?
<FernandoCueva> como cambio de nombres de folderes a la manera tradicional de ver folderes en linux
<mimecar> FernandoCueva: traduce la frase
<Goku> lol
<FernandoCueva> en verz que salga fernando video que salga /home/fernando/videos
<Foxandxss> lo mismo iba a decir..
<rommel> alguien a configurado alguna ves un epson vis wi fi mejor dicho como hacerle para que la impresora se conecte por wi fi
<Foxandxss> FernandoCueva: hablas de nautilus?
<FernandoCueva> si
<mimecar> rommel: añade una impresora en ubuntu y sigue los pasos
<rommel> ok
<Foxandxss> FernandoCueva: te refieres a lo que sale cuando pulsas CTRL + L?
<rommel> perdon mimecar y commo le hago se supone que ya se añadió pero por cable
<FernandoCueva> aya gracias
<mimecar> busca en los menús de ubuntu la aplicación de impresoras
<FernandoCueva> Foxandxss, como hago para que se quede permanente
<rommel> mimecar solo se sigue hasta q pide controladores pero no sale nada al respecto de wi fi
<mimecar> tienes que añadir una impresora en red
<Foxandxss> uhm, no sé si se puede, gnome es lo que tiene, poco configurable
<mimecar> FernandoCueva: me parece que lo tienes en las preferencias de nautilus
<rommel> ok aver como le hago
<rommel> no sale nada con ubuntu todo en windows
<rommel> alguien sabria como hacerle en ubuntu como conectar por wifi la impresora tx 235w de epson
<mimecar> rommel: estas buscando la impresora en red si o no?
<rommel> mimecar no se como hacerle ya la encontre pero de ahi no se mas nada
<mimecar> en la aplicación de la impresora
<mimecar> buscas en red
<rommel> en servidores de red?
<mimecar> estas dentro de la aplicación Impresoras ?
<rommel> o en conecciones de red
<rommel> si
<mimecar> añade una impresora de red
<rommel> no solo donde dise imprecion
<rommel> es mas ni se como hacerle para que tenga u acceso directo en el escritorio
<mimecar> me he perdido
<fosco_> xD
<rommel> bueno lo que quiero y no encuentro el google es como hacerle para que mi impresora se conecte por wifi en ubunutu
<mimecar> añade una impresora en red dentro de la aplicación Impresoras
<fosco_> el problema es que seguramente la impresora no está en l ared
<rommel> eso es
<fosco_> pero bueno, yo no me meto
<rommel> ak no esta en red
<mimecar> fosco_: no te escapes
<mimecar> rommel: por curiosidad, has enchufado el wifi?
<rommel> jajaja dale fosco no seas mala honda amigo
<rommel> es q mi portatil corre en wifi
<mimecar> el wifi de la impresora
<rommel> hay un botón que dice wifi en la impresora pero al presionarlo no sale nada ni se prende ninguna luz
<mimecar> entonces busca el manual de la impresora
<mimecar> y configurala para que se conecte a tu red wifi
<rommel> o tendre q desconectar el cable
<rommel> es que lo que sale es todo en base a windows
<mimecar> sigue las instrucciones del manual de tu impresora
<rommel> pasa que viene con un cd de instalacion y corre en windows
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> rommel: si no añades a la impresora a tu red no haces nada
<rommel> que pasa e metido el cd a la pc
<rommel> pero no se como hacerle amigo
<mimecar> si las instrucciones para hacerlo son para windows, hazlo en windows
<rommel> es que no puedo imprimir nada en windows seven
<mimecar> y?
<rommel> no c por q es por eso que quiero ver la manera de hacerlo con ubuntu
<mimecar> tienes que configurar
<mimecar> no imprimir
<rommel> ya  lo e intentado con el soporte de epson y ni siqiera ellos lo an podido resolver
<mimecar> rommel: cuando añadas tu impresora a la red wifi me avisas
<rommel> y en el amnual dise q solo corre con windows y mac
<mimecar> hazlo en windows
<rommel> ok
<rommel> es q en windows no reconoce las tintas y no imprime nada
<mimecar> haz lo que quieras
<rommel> existe la manera de poder instalar lo que viene el cd de la impresora en linux
<mimecar> no
<rommel> pues dado que la gente de epson disen que no se puede imprimir en linus y lo acabo de hacer es por eso el motivo de mi regunta
<mimecar> 1º la impresora funciona por cable en ubuntu
<rommel> si
<mimecar> 2º hasta que no añadas a la impresora a tu red en windows no harás nada
<rommel> es que no corre ni con cable
<rommel> en xp si
<rommel> e otra pc
<mimecar> fin de la transmisión
<rommel> ok
<rommel> no hay drama racias ygual
<rommel> gracias perdon
<mimecar> ya te he dicho como lo tienes que hacer
<mimecar> si quieres hacerlo de otra forma tu mismo
<rommel> es que no lo se hacer ya seguiré aberigaundo
<rommel> averiguando
<FernandoCueva> como averiguar que version de x tengo desde el modo termianl
<hashashin> FernandoCueva, Xorg -version
<FernandoCueva> xorg es lo mismo que x11 o xfree
<mimecar> hacen funciones similares
<hashashin> son implementaciones diferentes de un mismo protocolo, asi dicho corto y mal
<FernandoCueva> osea ubuntu no trae xfree solo xorg
<mimecar> xfree hace tiempo que no se usa
#ubuntu-es 2012-04-01
<sianhulo> amigos, necesito ayuda, en estos dias la particion de mi disco duro murio, por eso trate de usar mkdosfs -F32 -v -n "" /dev/sdb, pero eso me dio el siguiente error http://pastebin.com/mKB4dre9
<Pierrot> hola muchachos, chicas y :D trololo
<curiousx> ciao a tutti
<curiousx> ciao a tutti
<ivedci89> cuándo esta la original Ubuntu 1204 para descargar?
<curiousx> ivedci89: http://190.177.175.29/banner.html
<curiousx> ubuntu
<pepejose> hola
<BlouBlou> pepejose: Hola
<fweiss_> buenos dias
<fweiss_> :)
<leokorn> hola buenos dias
<leokorn> como estan
<mimecar> pasando el Domingo
<leokorn> jaja
<leokorn> comiendo unas medialunas
<leokorn> mira tengo un problema hace unos dias puse un repositorio de linux mint en ubuntu para instalar mate , lo instale pero  ahora no me funciona el software-center , directamente no abre
<leokorn> aca dejo lo que me aparece en la consola cuando pongo software-center
<mimecar> es algo normal cuando mezclas repositorios
<leokorn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/910060/
<leokorn> como dije no abre
<mimecar> quita todo lo relaciona con Mint
<mimecar> primero los repositorios
<mimecar> dependiendo de lo que hayas puesto lo podrás arreglar
<leokorn> listo ya lo quite
<leokorn> me sigue apareciendo el mismo error ImportError: No module named LinuxMint
<mimecar> ya has quitado el repositorio?
<leokorn> si
<mimecar> has actualizado el listado de repositorios?
<leokorn> no ahora lo hago
<leokorn> tambien tengo un ppa que me esta dando problemas
<mimecar-away> si te da problemas desactivalo
<leokorn> el problema es que no encuentro la forma
<Ignacio> Hola, quisiera saber si alguien podria probar este programa!
<Ignacio> http://www.mediafire.com/?51np90i5q8wdn9u
<mimecar> un programa de mediafire no da mucha confianza
<Ignacio> mimecar:  Es que lo hice yo,,.. Y No lo pude Probar :S
<Ignacio> mimecar: Es para Ubuntu..
<hashashin> Ignacio, si va pero... que ganas usando el programa en vez de ir a la web de la rae directamente? no lo he instalado he trasteado el código solamente
<Ignacio> hashashin:  Me lo pidieron en el Grupo Ubuntu Uruguay, dime la verdad, te ahorras mucho tiempo..
<hashashin> Ignacio, seria mas "bonito" que la busqueda saliera en la interfaz pq si me va a abrir firefox... lo abro yo antes y ale XD
<hashashin> te vas a rae.es y tiene el buscador al lado... y no tienes que abrir 2 programas, y luego cerrar el primero pq la siguiente busqueda la vas a hacer en la web...
<hashashin> no se si me explico
<mimecar> hashashin: firefox ya puede buscar directamente en la rae
<Ignacio> mimecar: Eso no lo se, si me piden que haga el programa lo hago ahora, tenes algun inconveniente???
<mimecar> es tu tiempo
<Ignacio> mimecar:  Es cierto.
<mimecar> pero es una función que ya está integrada en firefox de serie
<Ignacio> mimecar:  Recien me entero, y muy poca gente usa firefox en nuestro grupo (eso creo) Usamos Mucho Chrome.
<Ignacio> mimecar: Y para mi es un aporte a la comunidad, Demasiado a mi edad pude jacer
<hashashin> yo dije firefox pq es el que tengo, en el programilla invoca gnome-www-browser
<wicope> hola, se puede bajar el diccionario de la rae para consultarlo de forma fuera de línea?
<hashashin> wicope, http://code.google.com/p/tokland/wiki/DiccionarioRAE
<wicope> hashashin, 10^3 gracias :=)
<hashashin> na
<mimecar> wicope: unsigned char sólo admite 256 valores, te has salido de rango :P
<hashashin> XD
<wicope> unsigned no se aplica a char :P, char sólo se pone como char
<jmanuel_cool> saludos
<wicope> jmanuel_cool, hola, =mente. Tengo una pregunta para tí desde hace tiempo te la puedo comentar?
<wicope> bueno pues lo pregunto para todos..
<wicope> verás no es nada del otro mundo, quiero poner gparted livecd y GNU/Linux, así cuando arranco el pc puedo elegir el gparted livecd o GNU/Linux, algunas nociones básicas?
<jmanuel_cool> wicope, mas o menos; con grub2 puedes hacer eso
<wicope> jmanuel_cool, gracias, además estaba pensando en incluir la tabla de particiones GPT
<wicope> entonces ya lo tengo más claro, Grub2 + GPT
<jmanuel_cool> wicope en mi blog tengo una entrada con una presentación explicando cómo usar grub2 + Sistem Rescue CD + un  livecd
<jmanuel_cool> en un pendrive
<wicope> jmanuel_cool, viendo tu blog nada más entrar vi algo que me interesa :=), gracias voy a ver
<jmanuel_cool> wicope, creo que la entrada del pendrive esta al final en la página principal
<jmanuel_cool> wicope, ¿que fue lo que encontraste?
<gnome2> alguien utiliza el shotwell?
<gnome2> com photo manager?
<mimecar> un poco
<gnome2> puf
<gnome2> pues acaban de anunciar que
<gnome2> ya no daran soporte para jpeg
<mimecar> puede ser por problemas de licencias
<mimecar> donde lo has leído?
<gnome2> espera
<gnome2> http://blog.yorba.org/eric/2012/04/shotwell-0-13-to-become-a-lossless-only-photo-manager-drop-jpeg-support.html
<gnome2> vaya mie...
<mimecar> por el título, me parece un buen planteamiento
<mimecar> lo que hacen
<gnome2> en serio?
<gnome2> pero jpeg .
<gnome2> no es abierto?
<mimecar> sabes que cada vez que guardas un JPG pierdes información?
<gnome2> ?
<gnome2> no sabia no
<gnome2> dicen:  Shotwell 0.13 will upconvert the user’s existing JPEG image files to the lossless DNG format.
<mimecar> cada vez que guardas el archivo pierdes datos
<mimecar> si lo haces muchas veces se nota la pérdida de calidad
<gnome2> DNG creo que es de Adobe
<gnome2> no sabia
<gnome2> yo pensaba que jpeg iba a ser el formato universal de foto
<gnome2> :p
<mimecar> para fotos es mejor usar por ejemplo tiff
<gnome2> pues la gran mayoria de fotos de www son jpeg
<gnome2> que decepcion vaya
<gnome2> :(
<mimecar> si quieren orientar el programa a la edición de fotografías
<mimecar> es normal que no les guste perder información
<gnome2> ya.. entonces el problema era mio
<gnome2> pq yo solo lo usaba para etiquetar y organizar fotos
<gnome2> nada mas
<gnome2> :(
<gnome2> en fin investigaré que otras opciones hay por ahi
<gnome2> aunque este es el que viene por defecto en gnome
<gnome2> en kde hay otro bueno dicen
<mimecar> será por programas de edición de imágenes...
 * jmanuel_cool prefiere .png
<hashashin> si leeis toda la noticia... recordar que es 1 de abril jeje
<hashashin> gnome2 es una broma vaya
<gnome2> hashashin, xD
<hashashin> gnome2, al principio cuela pero luego lees lo de los discos duros y ves la foto de jpeg al lao to pixelada y .... XDDD
<gnome2> COMO ?
<arsenico> buenas
<gnome2> no entiendo
<gnome2> es el 28 de diciembre el dia de las bromas
<gnome2> al menos en mi tierra
<gnome2> el dia de los inocentes
<hashashin> gnome2, para los anglosajones es el 1 de abril, april's fool
<arsenico> alguien que me diga el nombre de un programa para poner efectos de sonido al microfono?
<gnome2> ha ha ha h ahaha
<gnome2> que bueno
<gnome2> pues vaya susto me han pegado
<gnome2> vaya que mimecar tb ha caido
<gnome2> o que
<arsenico> para transmitir a una radio de internet...
 * gnome2 se muere de verguenza
<gnome2> arsenico, estas en gnome?
<arsenico> sip
<arsenico> tengo el 10.10
<gnome2> pues lleva por defecto un programa para editar sonido
<gnome2> el pitivi
<hashashin> gnome2, yo hoy no me fio de los guiris estos, ni actualizo por si acaso XD
<arsenico> no quiero editar sonido
<gnome2> ahps
<arsenico> quiero poner efectos al microfono en tiempo real
<gnome2> hashashin, xD
<arsenico> para que salga en mi radio internet
<arsenico> no se si me explico
<gnome2> audacity?
<gnome2> creo que audacity arp-
<gnome2> arsenico, perdon
<arsenico> a ver
<arsenico> lo tengo
<gnome2> busca en google
<gnome2> mic recorder sound effects
<gnome2> y te sale audacity
<gnome2> xD
<mimecar> gnome2: a mi no me parecería mala idea que lo hicieran
<mimecar> arsenico: te queda una semana de soporte para ubuntu 10.10
<mimecar> deberías pensar en actualizar
<gnome2> http://voiceactingalliance.com/board/archive/index.php/t-34095.html   arsenico
<gnome2> If you look under GVerb, towards the bottom of the Effects menu, you can play around with those settings to give that kind of effect (& it has a preview, which saves time when you're fiddling about).
<arsenico> thanks
<arsenico> a ver gnome2
<arsenico> voy a probarlo
<arsenico> mil gracias
<gnome2> mimecar, yo estoy en Ubuntu 10.10
<gnome2> y continuaré usándolo al menos 2 meses más
<mimecar> lo mismo se aplica
<gnome2> xD
<gnome2> arsenico, oye, que no te aseguro que te vaya bien eh
<mimecar> si usas un sistema sin soporte es problema tuyo
<gnome2> mimecar, esperaré simplemente a que ubuntu 12.04 se "estabilice"
<gnome2> que ya me conozco el rollo de los bugs
<arsenico> gnome2, ya lo compruebo
<gnome2> ;)
<ourizo> Holas ¿alguien ha modificado Grub para que el propio grub arranque el lector de CD/DVD en lugar del disco duro?
<arsenico> no lo tenia
<arsenico> :yaoming:
<arsenico> lo estoy instalando
<arsenico> :P
<arsenico> gnome2, excelente labor el de Internet DJ Console
<mimecar> ourizo: modifica las opciones de la bios para eso
<arsenico> creo que voy a hacer una donacion a quienes hicieron ese programa
<arsenico> mimecar, no puedo actualizar mas!
<arsenico> ya instale el 11.10 y no anda bien en mi pc
<arsenico> porque pide mas requerimientos
<ourizo> mimecar,  esa ha sido la primera opción, pero no me arranca el live DVD :(
<arsenico> y esta es una pc viejita :(
<mimecar> ourizo: lo has creado bien?
<gnome2> arsenico, Internet qué?
<arsenico> gnome2, Internet DJ Console
<arsenico> su abreviatura es IDJC
<ourizo> mimecar,  Si, creo que me pasa con todos los live DVDs, yo uso los que vienen en las revistas
<gnome2> ah vale
<arsenico> si les piden algo para hacer radio por internet no duden en recomendar ese programa
<gnome2> no tiene nada que ver con audacity?
<arsenico> no
<gnome2> ah ok
<arsenico> es un prog aparte
<gnome2> ok
<gnome2> como lo has encontrado
<arsenico> puse en el centro de soft
<gnome2> aha
<mimecar> arsenico: no se si al finalizar el soporte
<arsenico> "irc radio"
<gnome2> guai
<mimecar> desactivan el repositorio incluso para instalar cosas
<gnome2> me alegro por ti
<gnome2> :)
<arsenico> ^^
<arsenico> yes
<arsenico> tambien he hecho mi propio plymouth
<arsenico> para cambiar el splash sceen
<gnome2> asi k tneemos un dj
<arsenico> jajaja
<arsenico> nononon
<gnome2> ponnos algo no?
<arsenico> si
<arsenico> tengo mas de 100 GB de musica aca en mi pc
<arsenico> pero la mayoria rock
<arsenico> o heavy
<ourizo> arsenico,  Pásanos algo :)
<mimecar> recordar que este canal es para soporte de ubuntu
<ourizo> :(
<arsenico> perdon mimecar
<arsenico> me deje llevar por la emocion
<arsenico> cuando tenga la pc nueva ni lo dudo y me instalo la ultima version
<arsenico> esta buenisimo el gnome3
<arsenico> y el unity es muy comodo
<gnome2> xD
<gnome2> vamos
<gnome2> el unity y gnome 3 es un hito en la historia de la usabilidad en informática
<jmanuel_cool> gnome2, yo sigo prefiriendo fluxbox (si, soy medio masoquista)
<gnome2> jmanuel_cool, ni idea
<gnome2> solo he probado gnome kde xfce y puppy
<jmanuel_cool> gnome2, fluxbox es (a mi parecer) el mejor manejador de ventanas que existe
<gnome2> investigare
<gnome2> pero se puede usar dentro de gnome
<gnome2> verdad?
<gnome2> es como nautilus
<fosco_> nautilus es un gestor de archivos
<fosco_> fluxbox es un gestor de ventanas
<gnome2> ups
<gnome2> ahí me he delatado
<gnome2> xD
<gnome2> habia oido hablar de openbox
<gnome2> pero no de fluxbox
<fosco_> openbox es otro gestor de ventanas, muy parecido a fluxbox
<jmanuel_cool> super exageradamente liviano, extremadamente personalizable, aunque algo complicado de lograr la primera vez que se usa
<jmanuel_cool> gnome2, si, lo puedes usar dentro de gnome, al igual que metacity o compiz
<gnome2> aha
<gnome2> exacto
<gnome2> eso iba a decir
<gnome2> creo que yo tengo metacity puesto
<gnome2> cómo miro si tengo metacity o compiz?
<gnome2> eestoy en ubuntu 10.10
<mimecar> tienes efectos 3D?
<gnome2> ni idea
<gnome2> instale ubuntu 10.10 y ya
<mimecar> ...
<gnome2> bueno igual en el centro de programas
<gnome2> me da una pista
<mimecar> Apariencia, Efectos de escritorio
<gnome2> pues tengo instalados los 2
<gnome2> metacity y compiz
<mimecar> instalado no es lo mismo que en uso
<gnome2> compiz es opengl y metacity gtk
<gnome2> aha
<gnome2> pues no sé cual está en uso
<mimecar> Apariencia, Efectos de escritorio
<gnome2> visual effects: none
<mimecar> entonces estas con metacity
<gnome2> y de tema tengo clear looks
<gnome2> el cual por cierto no está en ubuntu 11.10
<gnome2> :(
 * jmanuel_cool is away: almorzando
<gnome2> qué tema utilitzais vos? clear looks para mi es el mas parecido a windows, xD
<mimecar> gnome2: si que está
<gnome2> en 12.04
<gnome2> perdon
<gnome2> tuve que instalarlo aparte
<mimecar> lo mismo
<gnome2> hmm
<gnome2> por cierto, qué gestor de archivos preferis, nautilus o thunar?
<mimecar> el que usa gnome
<gnome2> hmm
<gnome2> o sea nautilus
<gnome2> y en gnome 3 sigue siendo nautilus?
<mimecar> si
<gnome2> mimecar, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1817456
<gnome2> Will Ubuntu 11.10 Have Clearlooks? No, it won't be available because no one converted it from gtk2 to gtk3.
<mimecar> en las aplicaciones que usen GTK2 lo tienes
<mimecar> que son la gran mayoría
<gnome2> me hago un lio tremendo con esto del gtk
<gnome2> pero la idea es ir hacia GTK3 no?
<mimecar> son diferentes versiones de la librería que usa gnome
<mimecar> Gnome 3 usa GTK 3
<gnome2> entonces clearlooks no tiene demasiado futuro
<mimecar> ya lo adaptarán
<gnome2> eso espero pues es de los mejores para mi gusto
<gnome2> odio radiance
<gnome2> con los botones de cerrar y maximizar a la izquierda
<gnome2> xD
<mimecar> eso no tiene relación con radiance
<Deckon> buenas
<tottiq> buenas
<gnome2> joer, hasta ahora me iba bien jdownloader en ubuntu 10.10 en un amd64, pero ahora no puedo reinstalarlo, me dice el Ubuntu Soft manager que jdownload not available for this type of computer (amd64). es normal?
<chilicuil> hola, buenas tardes o/
<mimecar> te deja instalar otros programas?
<chilicuil> gnome2: no, no es normal, jdownloader, estamos hablando de jdownloader?, esta hecho en java, no importa el tipo de computadora, yo tambien lo utilizo en amd64 sin problemas
<gnome2> hmmm
<gnome2> pues si e raro
<mimecar> estas usando repositorios externos?
<gnome2> si
<mimecar> repositorio externo para jdownlaoder?
<gnome2> http://pastebin.com/qN1ijRwV
<gnome2> no
<gnome2> creo que no
<mimecar> ese enlace no funciona
<chilicuil> sip, gnome2 no lo tienes por repositorios externos, sera mejor que lo descargues de la pagina oficial
<chilicuil> o que uses un ppa que soporte maverick
<chilicuil> pero primero asegurate que funciona java correctamente
<gnome2> ahora lo he descargado desde la pagina oficial y no ejecuta
<gnome2> instalado pero no ejecuta
<xangua> gnome2: tienes Sun/Oracle java instalado¿
<gnome2> si
<chilicuil> gnome2: que tipo de error te aparece?
<gnome2> espera es que todo viene de un fallo de plugin que me aparecia
<gnome2> out of date
<gnome2> plugin error
<gnome2> bueno he vuelto a instalarlo
<gnome2> de forma manual con un .sh
<chilicuil> ok, nos dices como termina todo gnome2
<gnome2> gracias sí
<gnome2> pues bueno
<gnome2> cuando intento bajar archivos me sale el eerror de plugin out of date
<gnome2> :(
<mimecar> has puesto las actualizaciones de los plugins?
<gnome2> si
<gnome2> creo que es un error de java
<gnome2> tengo instalado el openjdk 6
<mimecar> [22:11]	xangua	gnome2: tienes Sun/Oracle java instalado¿
<gnome2> mmm
<mimecar> aclarate, o usas la versión propietaria o la libre
<gnome2> pues tengo la libre
<gnome2> eso seguro
<gnome2> y la propietaria no lo sé
<arsenico> no anda
<arsenico> :(
<mimecar> si te dice que el plugin no está actualizado, pon las actualizaciones de los plugins
<gnome2> no updates available me dice
<gnome2> el jdown
<mimecar> dentro del jdownloader?
<gnome2> si
<gnome2> le doy a check updates
<gnome2> o sea que esta todo up to date
<mimecar> busca el error en google
<gnome2> si lo he hecho
<gnome2> pero las soluciones que dan no me funcionan
<gnome2> por eso he pregutnado aqui
<mimecar> renombra la carpeta de configuración del programa
<gnome2> he instalado el programa en otra carpeta y me ocurre lo mismo
<mimecar> renombra la carpeta de configuración
<gnome2> el .jdownloader?
<gnome2> de home?
<mimecar> si
<gnome2> ?
<gnome2> bueno para empezar al cerrar jdownloader luego no puedo volver a arrancarlo
<carnau> ¿Se puede bajar más la sensibilidad del mouse, de lo que deja el menú de unity?
<gnome2> y cuando le doy a update me sale un error de java lang no class found
<mimecar> me he perdido
<mimecar> que has cambiado para que ahora te salga el error y antes no
<carnau> !google "jdownloader java lang no class found"
<kubot> Mientras que Google es útil para solucionar problemas, muchos nuevos usuarios no saben como usarlo bien aún. Por favor no digas "busca en google" cuando ellos hacen una pregunta.
<gnome2> pero a ver, para empezar ya es raro que ubuntu 10.10 no me lo deje instalar en software center
<gnome2> bueno seguire las instrucciones de http://planetared.com/2010/10/jdownloader-ubuntu-10-10/
<mimecar> suerte porque no te irá
<gnome2> ?
<mimecar> lo verás cuando sigas el documento
<gnome2> pues de momento ya me esta instalando las actualizaciones
<mimecar> por qué no lo descargas de la web oficial?
<gnome2> ya lo he hice
<gnome2> y no funcionó
<gnome2> da igual si no puedo hoy lo dejo para mañana gracias igualmente mimecar
<gnome2> tampoco quiero ser un pesado obsesivo con el jdownloader
<gnome2> Deckon, cómo le fue a tu amigo "eso"?
<mimecar> estas instalando cosas de una IP desconocida
<mimecar> que puede tener cualquier cosa
<gnome2> es que me suena que de esa página lo instalé hará cosa de 1 año xD
<Deckon> gnome2: no pudo, parece que su maquina no soporta la interaccion efi
<gnome2> :(
<curiousx> ciao
<gnome2> bueno la mia solo soporta Hybrid EFI
<gnome2> me contestaron esto de Gigabyte: Thank you for your kindly mail and inquiry. About the issue you mentioned, GA-H55M-S2(rev. 1.3) can only support Hybrid EFI. As for GIGABYTE motherboards which support UEFI BIOS, please click HERE to refer to our website for further information.
<gnome2> aún estuve de suerte
<gnome2> pero tu amigo debe de tener una placa de al menos 2 años de vieja me equivoco Deckon
<Deckon> gnome2: no se, solo me dijo que habia leido que su maquina no soportaba el efi
<gnome2> pero siguio todos los pasos?
<Deckon> yo creo que si
<gnome2> creo que poniendo una particion de bios al principio
<gnome2> aunque no tengas efi..
<gnome2> es como si lo emulase
<Deckon> se la paso algunos dias intentando
<gnome2> no estoy seguro
<Deckon> si
<Deckon>  la particon bios_boot
<gnome2> exacti
<gnome2> y por qué lo necesita él?
<gnome2> tb tiene un disco duro muy grande?
<Deckon> no se
<gnome2> qué mal ha sonado xD
<Deckon> creo que el gpt tambien te permite tener muchas particiones primarias
<gnome2> ah bueno
<gnome2> si es por eso pues si
<gnome2> hasta 100 y pico creo
<gnome2> de hecho depende del LBA
<gnome2> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GUID_Partition_Table
<gnome2> Fileserve has blocked all sharing functionality. Nothing wrong with the plugin.
<gnome2> no es error de jdownloader ni de java
<gnome2> xD
<sianhulo> amigos, tengo un disco duro de 300gb, estoy intentando darle formato fat32 pero me da un error(error que no me da con ext4)pronto dare logs
<sianhulo> aqui esta el log http://pastebin.com/UjRXFdMn. ademas de eso la etiqueta es "_"(exactamente sale asi, con los cuadrados y todo) y no se puede cambiar
<saw> hola! alguien me puede ayudar con un tema de android?
<curiousx> saw: /j #android
<m4v> saw: este canal es sobre Ubuntu.
<saw> lo se
<curiousx> saw: /j #android-es
<saw> queria que alguien pudiera decirme por privado para no interceptar
<curiousx> perdon ese ultimo no existe
<saw> pues eso...
<Goku> Pero como te han dicho, mejor ve a #android.
<Goku> A malas ve a ##linux, pero lo dudo
<saw> solo hablo español
<Goku> Porque android de linux..
<m4v> saw: no hay canales de android en español y acá no tratamos el tema.
<Goku> saw: android tiene servidor irc própio.
<saw> esta bien ,pues nada gracias a todos .
<sianhulo> hola, y disculpen las molestias, pero alguien sabe algo acerca de mi disco duro?
<whonch> Hola,
<m4v> sianhulo: desconozco ese mensaje de error.
<fosco_> saw: si te vienes a #ubuntu-es-cafe yo se algo de android y alli podemos hablar
<m4v> sianhulo: sabés si el disco está bien?
<whonch> Queria preguntar algo, ya que no he sabido como arreglarlo. Desde que añadí una segunda pantalla a mi equipo con ubuntu (10.04), la resolución del terminal y de la pantalla de carga (las letras ubuntu con los puntitos debajo), me aparecen con resolución 640x480
<whonch> lo cual deja el terminal inutilizable
<sianhulo> m4v, y lo mas raro es que es en fat32 que me da error, con ext4 no, aunque de todas maneras no sirve porque no se pueden montar ya que segun no estan ni en /etc/fstab ni en /etc/mtab
<whonch> tenéis idea de si se puede solucionar?
<sianhulo> m4v, yo pienso que deberia, que yo sepa no ha recibido golpe(ni uso)
<fosco_> sianhulo: que no esté en el fstab no es un error, es sólo que ha de montarse de otra manera
<curiousx> sianhulo: para un disco tan grande no uses fat32 usa ntfs en su lugar
<curiousx> en lugar de fat32 quise escribir*
<sianhulo> curiousx, pero ntfs no tiene limitacion con archivos mayores de 4gb?o ando mal? jaja
<fosco_> sianhulo: más limitaciones tiene fat32
<curiousx> si andas mal
<sianhulo> fosco_, al intentar montarlo desde la ruta me sale error que no se puede encontrar en /etc/fstab y mtab(y no se monta)
<curiousx> fat32 es el que tiene esa limitacion
<sianhulo> curiousx, LOL, gracias, me confundi
<fosco_> sianhulo: una particion nueva no va a estar dentro del fstab a menos que la pongas tú
<fosco_> pero repito q eso no es un error
<fosco_> puedes montarlo igualmente, sólo que has de darle más datos
<sianhulo> fosco_, pero entonces si no tiene que ver, porque no se monta?¿que puede ser el causante de dicho mal(que ya me esta sacando canas)?
<fosco_> el error de fat32 ni idea de lo que es, pero el "error" de fstab se soluciona dando el sistema de ficheros, el nombre de la particion y el punto de montaje
<fosco_> sería algo así: sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/partición /media/discoD
<sianhulo> conozco el /dev pero no conozco su punto de montaje en /media(la unica forma que yo conozco de saberlo es montandolo antes)
<fosco_> el punto de montaje puedes poner el que tú quieras
<fosco_> simplemente asegúrate de que existe
<sianhulo> uhm, ok
<sianhulo> ok, cree una particion ntfs(no obtuve errores)vere si consigo editar fstab
<sianhulo> fosco_, puedo usar ese mismo comando tan solo cambiando el ext4 por ntfs y los puntos de montaje?
<fosco_> sianhulo: lo conseguiste?
<sianhulo> si, con una particiond e prueba, ahora si le dare formato a todo. una pregunta, si borro la carpeta donde se monta una particion, no hay problema¿no?
<fosco_> mientras está montada no podrás hacerlo
<fosco_> si está desmontada lo puedes borrar como cualquier otra carpeta
<sianhulo> uhm, muchas gracias por todo fosco_ :D
<Guanch3> wenass
<Guanch3> se pueden exponer preguntas de ambito tecnico aqui?
<cousteau> si son muy técnicas y poco relacionadas con ubuntu, a lo mejor no...  bueno, prueba a ver
<cousteau> (vamos, que a lo mejor no consigues respuesta)
<Guanch3> son por un problema que tengo con ubuntu cuando conectaba el disco duro usb
<Guanch3> se congelaba el sistema y no avia otra que reiniciar el ordenado
<Guanch3> a alguien le a pasado algo por el estilo?
<Guanch3> no es el usb del ordenador, lo mire y esta perfecto.
<cousteau> Guanch3, ni idea, nunca me ha pasado
<cousteau> pero...  puede ser que si no lo detecta bien a lo mejor se queda colgado intentando reconocerlo
<Guanch3> yo busque por internet pero no consegui encontrar nada : /
<cousteau> a mí me ha pasado que conectando un usb que no reconocía, `lsusb` no hacía nada hasta que no lo desconectaba
<cousteau> ¿lo tienes todo actualizado?
<fosco_> Guanch3: nunca me ha pasado, lo que yo haría es dejar el registro del sistema abierto y enchufar el usb, a ver que dice
<Guanch3> perdona, leerlo lo lee pero al desconectarlo se congela el sistema
<Guanch3> "al desmontarlo de forma segura"
<fosco_> lo mismo te digo
<Guanch3> en su momento si cousteau
<fosco_> desmontalo con el log del sistema abierto y a ver si sale algo
<Guanch3> probare aver que me suelta : /
<Guanch3> gracias por la ayuda
<Guanch3> :)
<whonch> Mmm
<whonch> tenéis idea de como cambiar la resolución de pantalla del terminal y de la pantalla de inicio de ubuntu? se me ha puesto a 640x480 despues de añadir un monitor externo al tvout
<whonch> y claro, así no se puede usar la consola
<Guanch3> dices de consola si modo grafico?
<whonch> solo en consola
<whonch> una vez carga el gdm (bueno, y el ubuntu), tengo la resolución correcta
<whonch> en consola me refiero a si hago control+alt+F1... F2, ...
<fosco_> whonch: xrandr
<fosco_> ah vale, la consola de texto
<whonch> si
<fosco_> eso debe ser por haber instalado el driver propietario de nvidia
<whonch> y la pantalla de cuando carga ubuntu, que sale la palabra ubuntu con fondo lila y unos puntitos que se iluminan en naranja, tambien tiene una resolucion horriblemente baja
<whonch> no, el driver ya estaba isntalado de antes
<fosco_> ummm puede ser, a mi me pasa al instalar el driver de nvidia
<whonch> simplemente añadi una tele por el TV out, y se me cambió sola la resolución, porque creo que esa es la resolución maxima que soporta mi tele
<whonch> al siguiente reinicio, estaba así
<whonch> y tengo el segundo monitor desactivado, pero supongo que el simple hecho que esté conectado por el cable y ubuntu se dé cuenta que está ahi... pues mira...
<Guanch3> se puede cambiar, yo e encontrado un tutorial donde te dice los pasos para hacerlo
<Guanch3> te mando un privado
<cousteau> whonch, eso se ajusta en el grub
<whonch> si, lo estoy mirando ahora mismo aqui http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1451820
<whonch> voy a probarlo, a ver si me funciona
<cousteau> no sé si era descomentando y cambiando esta línea del /etc/default/grub – #GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480
<cousteau> yo lo tengo con   GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="splash vga=772"
<sianhulo> fosco_, meti unos archivos, expulse volvi a conectary me dice error de entrada/salida que no se pueden mostrar los archivos aunque en la ezquina dice "cargando"(pero ya lleva un minuto)
<fosco_> pues ese disco seguramente está defectuoso
<sianhulo> aproximadamente 200$ perdidos... genial.
<sianhulo> ahora veo con gparted. la direcccion cambio de sdb a sdg( a saber porque)
<sianhulo> bueno, lo pude volver a montar(tuve que cambiar el punto de montaje en /media)y aun puedo ver los archivos. ojala y no me de mas problemas
<leo_lucas> Hola
<leo_lucas> alguien podria ayudarme como ver niveles de tinta en consola
<saw> buenas al iniciar el sistema me aparece un proceso xonbie como podria saber de que proceso se trata y posteriormente solucionarlo?
<saw> zonbie perdon
<whonch> buenas
<whonch> he estado probando eso del grub, y nada
<whonch> he desenchufado el cable del monitor secundario, y ha vuelto a la resolución correcta
<whonch> no es problema del grub. Imagino que ubuntu no se quiere arriesgar a usar una resolución superior a la admitida por todas las pantallas conectadas, y automaticamente usa la más alta compartida
<Colo_ar> whonch: no se peude cambiar la resolucion?
<hashashin> nas
<whonch> al desenchufar el cable y reiniciar, la resolución ha subido de nuevo
<whonch> y la configuración del grub no tiene ningún efecto (de hecho si, la ventana del grub se ve con más o menos resolución, pero en cuanto aparece el plymouth, vuelve a bajar)
<whonch> dejaré el cable tv-out desenchufado hasta que tenga que usarlo, y ya está (casi nunca lo uso)
<whonch> en fin, gracias por todo, me voy a dormir
<whonch> ciao!
<sianhulo> fosco_, creo que si esta malo... se oasan los archivos, pero a unos 60kbps
<yorugualoco> hola buenas!!!!!!!!!!
<yorugualoco> una consulta!
<yorugualoco> puedo usar algo parecido a Compiz estando en gnome shell?
<yorugualoco> alguien dispuesto a ayudar?
<xangua> gnome-shell usa sus propios efectos via mutter
<yorugualoco> ok y tendra algun efecto gelatinoso en ventanas o algo parecido?
<yorugualoco> voy a probar aver que tal
<yorugualoco> mutter viene en los repositorios peron no viene instalado por defecto por lo que veo
<xangua> si usas gnome-shell ya lo estás usando
<yorugualoco> y como lo configuro?
<yorugualoco> voy a googlear
<xangua> no sabría decirte, no uso gnome shell
<xangua> pero unity ya usa compiz yorugualoco
<yorugualoco> unity me falla , se me desaparecen los botones de las ventanas (cerrar, minimisar, restaurar)
<yorugualoco> xangua
#ubuntu-es 2013-03-25
<snake> alguien sabe de algun cuadernillo de ejercisios para python
<infiniting> hola de nuevo
<infiniting> como hago para instalar el kernel 3.3.7?
<infiniting> he buscado guias pero no encuentro para seguir paso por paso
<erAbuelo_> buenos dias
<erAbuelo> re
<agustin> holaaa
<agustin> tengo un problema con las rutas absolutas a ver si me podeis ayudar
<agustin> mi problema es que he instalado motion y le he indicado que me cree las capturas en /home/agustin/vigilancia
<agustin> si lo ejecuto desde el raiz sin problemas
<agustin> pero si por ejemplo estoy en /etc/ ya intenta hacerlo en /etc/home/agustin/vigilancia
<agustin> como puedo hacer que esté donde esté me coja la ruta absoluta que yo quiero???
<agustin> en windows valia poner C:\documents and settings\agustin\vigilancia y estuvieses donde estuvieses ibas alli asi que en linux seguro que tambien se podrá ¿no?
<agustin> si hago sudo motion ahi si me lo crea en ese directorio pero si hago solo motion me lo crea en agustin, fuera de la carpeta vigilancia
<cossier> agustin: busca el archivo de configuracion motion.conf
<agustin> ya y puse esto: target_dir /home/agustin/Vigilancia
<hashashin> agustin, motion tiene su propio user y grupo, si pones ese dir en el /home de otro user como quieres que funcione?
<hashashin> no tiene permiso para escribir ahi...
<agustin> no tiene permiso para escribir en mi directorio???
<agustin> voy a probar
<agustin> pues nada
<agustin> lo que no entiendo es porque escribe en home/agustin y esa carpeta tiene los mismo permisos que la que yo he creado
<agustin> tengo que salir al medico y no volvere hasta tarde ponerme lo que sea y yo cuando vuelva lo intento
<agustin> gracias
<agustin> una cosa mas
<agustin> como se le daba todos los permisos a un directorio??
<agustin> creo que era algo de 777
<agustin> hice sudo chmod 777 /home/agustin/vigilancia/ y luego ejecuté motion y sigo en las mismas
<erAbuelo> al directorio si
<agustin> bueno me voy ya al medico que no llego jejeje
<agustin> decidme lo que sea que luego lo leo y pruebo
<agustin> gracias
<infiniting> hola, alguien sabria echarme una mano para hacer que funcione el sintonizador de tv?
<infiniting> hago lssub y ubuntu lo ve
<infiniting> Realtek Semiconductor Corp.  (pero no veo como hacerlo funcionar
<infiniting> algun alma caritativa?
<infiniting> ?¿?¿
<infiniting> hay alguien por ahi?
<infiniting> hoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooola
<GridCube> !pregunta | infiniting
<kubot> infiniting: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<infiniting> como hago para poder configurar el sintonizador de tv? ubuntu si hago lsusb me lo reconoce como: realteksemiconductor corp. pero cafeine no me lo coge
<infiniting> llevo varias horas mirando pero no avanzo nada
<infiniting> ?¿?¿?¿
<infiniting> el modelo de mi sintonizador es un nventec usb tuner DVBT (que tengo entendido que es igual que los zaapa)
<Eriko> hola mimecar
<GridCube> infiniting, tenes un programa para ver tv?
<GridCube> supongo que podrias usar vlc no?
<erAbuelo> o mplayer
<GridCube> si tal ves
<GridCube> no se como funciona
<infiniting> he probado varios, vlc kafeine y tvtime
<infiniting> el problema es que los programas no me pillan la tarjeta
<erAbuelo> comprobaste los logs
<infiniting> que tengo que mirar en los logs?
<erAbuelo> si carga todo bien
<erAbuelo> incluido el firmware que suele ser el que mas problema da
<infiniting> como miro eso?
<erAbuelo> dmesg
<GridCube> abri el programa desde una terminal
<infiniting> salen muchas lineas filtro con alguna palabra?
<erAbuelo> muy facil
<erAbuelo> quitas la tdt
<erAbuelo> la pinchas, compruebas con lsusb si la detecta
<erAbuelo> y lanzas el dmesg
<erAbuelo> las ultimas lineas corresponden al tdt
<infiniting> lsusb la detecta
<erAbuelo> sigue todos los pasos y por orden
<erAbuelo> 1. quitar
<erAbuelo> 2. pinchar
<erAbuelo> 3. dmesg
<infiniting> [ 7487.324057] usb 1-2: new high-speed USB device number 6 using ehci_hcd
<erAbuelo> si quieres poner algo usa pastebin
<erAbuelo> si son varias lineas, claro
<infiniting> esa linea, la linea de antes simplemente dice que se deconecto el usb
<erAbuelo> dmesg
<erAbuelo> despues de pinchar
<infiniting> esa linea que te puse: [ 7487.324057] usb 1-2: new high-speed USB device number 6 using ehci_hcd
<erAbuelo> nada mas ?
<infiniting> nada mas
<infiniting> como te he comentado , la linea de antes solo dice que desconecte el usb
<infiniting> [ 7483.282986] usb 1-2: USB disconnect, device number 5
<erAbuelo> no, despues de esa linea, no sale nada mas?
<infiniting> no
<erAbuelo> no te lo detecta bien
<infiniting> estoy intentando seguir esta guia: http://metalzonix.wordpress.com/2010/05/21/instalar-drivers-rtl2831u-para-el-receptor-tdt-zaapa-en-ubuntu-10-10/
<erAbuelo> odio las guias
<infiniting> pero me sale un error en el paso del sudo make
<erAbuelo> miraste primero si tiene soporte en ubuntu para esa tdt ?
<erAbuelo> me extraña que no tengan el driver compilado en ubuntu
<infiniting> se suone que si, mas que nada porque es la misma que la de la guia
<erAbuelo> la guia es del 2010
<infiniting> por lo que he estado leyendo mucha gente ha tenido problemas
<erAbuelo> muchas cosas han cambiado desde 2010
<infiniting> pues no se me ocurre como arreglarlo
<erAbuelo> si empiezas a meter drivers compilados a mano, la vas a liar parda
<erAbuelo> lsusb que pone?
<infiniting> como hago con el pastebin? hace tiempo que no lo uso y no recuerdo
<infiniting> http://pastebin.com/XqGZ6Nk6
<erAbuelo> infiniting: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1905057
<erAbuelo> sigue eso, que esta mas actualizado
<infiniting> ese tambien lo intente XD
<erAbuelo> y que paso ?
<infiniting> aqui me da un error en la linea: git clone https://github.com/ambrosa/DVB-Realt...nel-3.0.0.git*
<infiniting> espera que lo repito y te digo el error
<erAbuelo> me temo que si hiciste un copy paste no pillaste bien la direccion
<infiniting> ah me pide un usuario y contraseña de https://githud.com
<infiniting> y evidentemente no se cual es X(
<infiniting> por lo que me quedo con un error de autentificación
<erAbuelo>                                                                                                iqpi
<erAbuelo> [14:54]           --> | itxshell (~itxshell@190.92.43.230) has joined #Ubuntu-es                                                                                                                                        itxshell
<erAbuelo> [14:54]      erAbuelo | me temo que si hiciste un copy paste no pillaste bien la direccion                                                                                                                              ivedci89-deskto1
<erAbuelo> [14:55]    infiniting | ah me pide un usuario y contraseña de https://githud.com                                                                                                                                        ivedci891
<erAbuelo> joer
<infiniting> ?¿?
<erAbuelo> https://github.com/ambrosa/DVB-Realtek-RTL2832U-2.2.2-10tuner-mod_kernel-3.0.0.git*
<erAbuelo> ahora
<erAbuelo> prueba con eso en la linea del git clone
<erAbuelo> lo del joer era para mi raton :)
<infiniting> jajja
<infiniting> parece que si, no me pidio pass
<infiniting> voy a seguir a ver
<infiniting> vale, primer problema
<infiniting> despues de git clone, dice que em meta en la carpeta que ha creado
<infiniting> y a i no me aparece ninguna
<infiniting> erAbuelo como no se que hace exactamente el git clone no sabria decir porque no se ha creado la carpeta
<infiniting> oh queno me di cuenta que el comado con la direccion que me diste salta error
<infiniting> Cloning into 'DVB-Realtek-RTL2832U-2.2.2-10tuner-mod_kernel-3.0.0.git*'...
<infiniting> fatal: https://github.com/ambrosa/DVB-Realtek-RTL2832U-2.2.2-10tuner-mod_kernel-3.0.0.git*/info/refs not found: did you run git update-server-info on the server?
<erAbuelo> el git clone, hace una copia del contenido del repo en local
<erAbuelo> en este caso parece que no esta bien el repo
<infiniting> el fallo es basicamente porque parece que la pagina no contiene nada
<infiniting> si te metes en el enlace no hay nain de nain
<erAbuelo> prueba este: http://www.dfragos.me/2011/11/installation-of-the-rt2832u-driver-in-linux.html
<infiniting> nain, el mismo error
<erAbuelo> por eso no me gustan las guias
<erAbuelo> al ser un copy paste siempre la cagan en algun sitio
<infiniting> http://pastebin.com/kreEMtb9
<infiniting> ya, pero sin guias me diras tu como puedo intentarlo XD
<erAbuelo> wget www.dfragos.me/datasources/dvb/rtl2832u-3.0.tar.bz <--
<erAbuelo> esa linea esta mal en el articulo
<infiniting> eso es para que me descarge el paquete ¿me lo descargo asi con el wget?
<erAbuelo> si
<erAbuelo> eso es para el kernel 3.0
<erAbuelo> tu cual usas ?
<infiniting> jejej pues ayer tenia problemas con el sonido (porque lo llevo por hdmi ) y he tenido que instalar el 3.3.7 para que me reconociese el sonido por hdmi XD
<infiniting> valdra para el 3.3.7?
<erAbuelo> prueba
<erAbuelo> sino hay otro para los 3.6
<erAbuelo> que utiliza los sources de linuxtv
<erAbuelo> http://www.dfragos.me/2012/11/installation-of-rtl2832u-chip-based-dvb-t-usb-stick.html
<infiniting> el primero enlace roto
<erAbuelo> cual ?
<infiniting> www.dfragos.me/2012/11/installation-of-rtl2832u-chip-based-dvb-t-usb-stick.html
<infiniting> perdon
<infiniting> este: www.dfragos.me/datasources/dvb/rtl2832u-3.0.tar.bz
<infiniting> vamos que no se descarga con el wget
<erAbuelo> pues pasa de el xD
<erAbuelo> usa el metodo dificil
<infiniting> que eesto que estoy haciendo era lo facil?¿?¿?¿?
<infiniting> jajajjaj
<infiniting> cual es el dificil? me pongo a hacer el pino con una mano y tecleo con la otra?
<erAbuelo> usar el git de linuxtv a pelo
<erAbuelo> espera
<erAbuelo> primero vete a linuxtv, y mira si esta soporatada tu tarjeta
<infiniting> donde vienen las soportadas en esta pagina? que no lo veo
<erAbuelo> espera
<erAbuelo> creo que ya esta soportada en los ultimos driveres
<infiniting> tiene qu eestarlo
<erAbuelo> pues bajate los ultimos drivers y compilalos
<infiniting> jejejje la cuestion is  ¿de donde saco los drivers?
<erAbuelo> git clone git://linuxtv.org/media_build.git
<infiniting> vale, ahora ha echo algo
<erAbuelo> entra en media_build
<erAbuelo> cd media_build
<erAbuelo> como root
<infiniting> ya estoy
<infiniting> y ahora?
<erAbuelo> dentro de media_build
<erAbuelo> ./build
<erAbuelo> y si falta algo te avisa
<infiniting> falta
<infiniting> ERROR: please install "lsdiff", otherwise, build won't work.
<infiniting> ERROR: please install "Proc::ProcessTable", otherwise, build won't work.
<infiniting> You should run:
<infiniting> 	sudo apt-get install  patchutils libproc-processtable-perl
<infiniting> Build can't procceed as 2 dependencies are missing at ./build line 265.
<erAbuelo> hazlo
<erAbuelo> :)
<erAbuelo> y repite el ./build
<infiniting> con apt-get install lsdiff no lo encuentra
<infiniting> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<infiniting> Creando árbol de dependencias
<infiniting> Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho
<infiniting> E: No se ha podido localizar el paquete lsdiff
<erAbuelo> de donde sacas lo del lsdiff?
<erAbuelo> la linea es: sudo apt-get install  patchutils libproc-processtable-perl
<infiniting> jajjajaj yo ya me invento las lineas XD
<infiniting> demasiadas horas delante del pc me estan dejando tonto y ciego
<infiniting> ya esta y el build trabajando
<infiniting> esto esta tardando
<erAbuelo> las guias son una mierda, hay que leer y entender, sino no sirven
<erAbuelo> tarda porque compila todos los drivers no solo el tuyo
<infiniting> oh
<infiniting> de donde sacaste el enlace ese?
<erAbuelo> que enlace ?
<infiniting> git clone git://linuxtv.org/media_build.git
<erAbuelo> http://git.linuxtv.org/
<infiniting> pero como llegaste a ello?
<erAbuelo> linuxtv es donde esta todo lo referente a tdt
<erAbuelo> con el id del usb, buscas todo lo demas
<infiniting> ok, a ver cuando acaba esto y a ver si se soluciona de una puñetera vez
<infiniting> anda que no me esta dando la lata el ubuntu este, con lo facil que es todo en mi mac
<erAbuelo> hasta que tengas un problema, entonces solo te quedara la opcion de ir al SAT de mac
<infiniting> hombre, en 5 años 0 problemas y tengo 2 mac
<infiniting> el corazon es unix
<infiniting> pero mucho mas amigable
<infiniting> ale ya esta y ahora?
<erAbuelo> make install
<infiniting> ya
<infiniting> y ahora?
<erAbuelo> yo llevo casi desde el principio con linux, y 0 problemas
<infiniting> la cosa es que hay que tener muchos mas conocimientos para manejarte con ubuntu
<infiniting> todabia no esta lo suficientemente depurado para el usuario
<erAbuelo> esta depurado de sobra, lo que ocurre siempre es culpa del usuario :)
<erAbuelo> tu si le pagas a un profesional para que te instale ubuntu con todo lo que tenga tu ordenata, estara funcionando 100% y sin problemas. como mac
<erAbuelo> pero en mac pagas y no protestas, si te lo dicen en linux, nos tiramos de los pelos
<erAbuelo> :)
<infiniting> mira, por ejemplo para instalar zabbix (en su ultima version ) hay que montar la de dios, mientras que todas las instaaciones en windows y mac son muy sencillas
<infiniting> si yo lo digo a la hora de moverte y de instalar cosas nuevas, en linux puedes toparte con muchos problemas
<infiniting> eta claro que cuando lo tienes todo funcionando la cosa va como un tiro
<erAbuelo> y en mac y en unix y en cualquier cosa ;)
<infiniting> eso si
<infiniting> vamos, basicamente que a mi madre le pongo delante un mac o un Windows y es capaz de hacer cosillas, le pongo un ubuntu y .......................................
<infiniting> voy a reiniciar a ver si esto ahora hace algo, ahora vuelvo
<infiniting> bueno ya estoy
<infiniting> el vlc no me da el error que me daba antes, pero sigo sin ver nada, voy a echar un ojo a ver
<infiniting> haciendo: lsmod | grep dvb  ya veo cosas, que antes no veia nada
<infiniting> esto ya tiene mejor pinta
<erAbuelo> revisa el dmesg, por si no tienes el firmware de la tarjeta
<infiniting> ya me esta cogiendo canales
<erAbuelo>  entonces ya esta
<infiniting> me esta gritando mi mujer para que vaya a comrer asi que luego lo pruebo
<infiniting> muchas gracias
<GridCube> jajaja
<erAbuelo> dnd
<infiniting> hasta luego
<erAbuelo> ciao
<auska> Buenas
<auska> A ver si me podeis ayudar, tengo un servidor en casa al que me conecto por ssh
<auska> Quiero hacer que todos los programas que ejecte en el servidor vayan por una VPN. Pero sin perder el acceso por ssh.
<auska> Como deberia hacerlo?
<erAbuelo> repite
<ivedci891> erAbuelo:
<erAbuelo> si?
<jose__> Hola, ¿qué puedo hacer si no me arranca el modo recovery de ubuntu?
<ivedci891> reinstalar
<ivedci891> erAbuelo:  que pasaba que me nombraste en mis dos equips?
<ivedci891> regreso en 10'
<erAbuelo> yo ?
<jose__> ivedci891, reinstalar? no se puede hacer nada?
<CDelapena2> buenas a todos
<casamercedes1> que yo sepa habia unas de las FX que te mostraba el grub al iniciar y desde ahi deberias de tener acceso al modo recuperacion
<casamercedes1> jose__:
<casamercedes1> salgo y vuelvo en 20'
<jose__> si, si al grub accedo pero al arrancar se queda siempre colgao
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola, tengo la siguiente pregunta
<CarlosNeyPastor> tengo un monitor conectado al PC destop y le coloque otro con un adaptador HDMI a VGA (el otro monitor esta conectado por VGA) y no se cual es el error que no me levanta imagen en el segundo monitor
<CarlosNeyPastor> lo mas proximo fue un espejo
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero quiero que sean dos monitores diferentes
<CarlosNeyPastor> estan conectados los dos a una GT 520 Nvidia
<jose__> le has puesto twinview?
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola jose__
<CarlosNeyPastor> en el seting de la tarjeta de video si
<jose__> creo que había otra opción que se llama separate x screen, pero nunca la he usado
<daniel27> ola
<CDelapena2> bienvenido daniel
<daniel27> alguien de colombia
<CDelapena2> aqui si se puede hablar espanol
<daniel27> gracias
<CDelapena2> daniel27: soy cubano, que ayuda te hace falta?
<CarlosNeyPastor> no recuerdo haber visto esa opcion y he leido detelladamente las opciones
<CarlosNeyPastor> lo uqe pense es que quizas me esta haciendo problema el adaptadot y tendria que ser un hdmi y un dvi
<daniel27> que ventajas tiene ubuntu para no cambiarme de sistemaoperativo aparte del qeu no se infecta de virus
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola daniel27
<daniel27> ola carlos
<CarlosNeyPastor> para mi una de las principales ventajas es no tener que andar usando parches, crack, ni nada rar
<CarlosNeyPastor> la estabilidad del sistema
<CarlosNeyPastor> tenes todo al alcance de la mano
<CarlosNeyPastor> tenes un centro de software que dispones de muchas herramientas para trabajar
<CarlosNeyPastor> no exije tanto un pc por lo que te quedaria mas disponible de recursos
<CDelapena2> daniel la verdad es que si no estas en telecomunicaciones como carrera te aconsejo que no andes con linux
<CarlosNeyPastor> no se cual es el mootivo que te lleva a querer cambiar...
<CDelapena2> vale la pena estudiarlo pero tienes que dedicarle mucho tiempo
<daniel27> no quiero cambiar
<daniel27> quiero es saber mas
<daniel27> aprender
<CDelapena2> compra un libro de ubuntu
<daniel27> que me enseñemn
<daniel27> pero ps si no me quieren ayudar esta bien
<CarlosNeyPastor> te puedo enviar alguna guia por correo si queres
<daniel27> si puede ser
<CarlosNeyPastor> que quieres aprender a hacer?
<daniel27> de todo como lo podia hacer con windows
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero eso es con la practica
<daniel27> si por eso
<CarlosNeyPastor> a mi me paso que estaba perdido y no sabia por donde empezar
<daniel27> pero si no c nada como gaho
<daniel27> como hago
<daniel27> y si me  critican
<CarlosNeyPastor> el tema es que te puedo enviar por correo pero si tu no practicas y pruebas cosas no vas a poder aprender
<CarlosNeyPastor> solo el conocimiento no viene
<CarlosNeyPastor> te puedo ayudar en lo que sepa
<daniel27> si
<daniel27> como le envio mi correo por privado
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero muchas cosas vas a tener que explorarlas tu solo por la curiosidad que tengas en aprender
<CarlosNeyPastor> te hable por pribado
<CarlosNeyPastor> privado*
<daniel27> va le no miraba ya voy por privado
<jose__> Hola, ¿qué puedo hacer si no me arranca el modo recovery de ubuntu?
<CarlosNeyPastor> para recuperar datos? o levantar el sistema?
<GridCube> podes usar un livecd
<CarlosNeyPastor> iba a decir eso :P
<jose__> y tiene que ser la misma versión?
<jose__> esque se me han jodido varias cosas, una en sucesión de otra
<jose__> y ahora tengo el pc jodido bastamente
<jose__> pero espero que sea recuperable
<jose__> lo quiero para remontar la raiz
<jose__> a ver si me coge el login del usuario, que me dice que la contraseña no es correcta :s
<jose__> GridCube, el live tiene que ser exactamente la misma versión?
<GridCube> n
<GridCube> no
<jose__> Vale, gracias.
<GridCube> cualquiera que levante
<GridCube> no tiene ni que ser de ubuntu
<daniel27> buenisimo eso
<daniel27> que no tiene que ser ubunut
<GridCube> cualquier cosa que te levante los discos sirve para salvar datos, reformatear, o almenos crear una nueva particion, instalar un sistema ahi y listo
<daniel27> eso no se puede hacer con windows
<daniel27> definitivamente no me arrepiento de m cambio
<GridCube> hay livecds de windows tambien, son un poco ilegales pero existen
<daniel27> si lo c pero no son tan confiables
<GridCube> :)
<daniel27> alguien de colombia
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
<daniel27> buenos dias
<daniel27> alguien de colombia
<GridCube> !ot | daniel27
<kubot> daniel27: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<ivedci> whois
<ivedci> whois casamercedes1
<daniel27> kubot que pena no sabia soy nuevo en ubuntu gracias por la informacion
<GridCube> daniel27, P: kubot es un robot
<GridCube> pasate por #ubuntu-es-cafe
<daniel27> mmm ya gracias
<jose__> cómo podría reinstalar ubuntu sin perder mi usuario y configuracion, programas, etc?
<chilicuil> jose__: en el instalador, hay una apartado que menciona algo sobre reinstalar sobre una version de Ubuntu anterior, nunca lo he usado pero podria empezar a indagar por ahi, en mi caso uso una particion /home separada y cuando reinstalo sobre escribo / y reinstalo las aplicaciones que tenia instalado, tal vez alguien mas tenga mas ideas
<erAbuelo> lo mas facil, te creas una lista de todo lo que tienes instalado
<erAbuelo> la configuracion del usuario esta home, la copias o la metes en una particion aparte
<erAbuelo> y reisntalas
<erAbuelo> y luego con la lista de soft lo dejas niquelado
<jose__> si, mi idea era conservar las aplicaciones que tengo para no tener que volverlas a configurar, es bastante tedioso.
<jose__> el home lo tengo en otra partición, así que por eso no hay problema.
<erAbuelo> pues es mu facil :)
<erAbuelo> sudo dpkg --get-selections > lista-de-paquetes-instalados.txt
<erAbuelo> y luego una vez reinstalado todo: dpkg --set-selections < lista-de-paquetes-instalados.txt
<erAbuelo> apt-get dselect-upgrade
<jose__> pero ahí aparece si por ejemplo compilé un programa a mano?
<erAbuelo> y listo
<erAbuelo> no
<jose__> o solo los que he instalado con apt?
<jose__> por eso es por lo que esa opción no me sirve, o eso creo.
<erAbuelo> compilados con dpkg-buildpackages ?
<chilicuil> ohh!, entonces http://www.geekconnection.org/remastersys/ubuntu.html puede ser lo que busca, te crea un livecd de tu setup, tal como esta
<chilicuil> aunque no se si soporte esos programas instalados manualmente...
<jose__> puff
<jose__> estoy jodido
<jose__> no puedo logearme como root
<jose__> no se que hacer !_!
<erAbuelo> normal es ubuntu, no deja loguerase como root :)
<jose__> bueno, no tengo exactamente ubuntu
<jose__> es xubuntu
<jose__> pero supongo que será igual no?
<jose__> solo cambia xfce por gnome
<erAbuelo> es lo mismo
<jose__> he grabado un live, pero no me aparece en su inicio la opcion de reparar
<jose__> solo instalar, probar live y comprobar disco (el cd)
<GridCube> jose__, no podes entrar en sesion de recuperacion?
<jose__> no, se queda colgado
<GridCube> y recuperar tu password con passwd?
<erAbuelo> que hiciste ?
<GridCube> como se queda colgado?
<jose__> sesión de recuperación es modo recuperación no?
<jose__> a ver si voy a estar hablando de cosas distintas
<jose__> cuando sale el grub, escojo ubuntu (modo recuperación)
<jose__> y empieza a cargar, pero llega un punto que no avanza.
<jose__> fb: conflicting fb hw usage inteldrmfb vs EFI VGA - removing generic driver
<jose__> esa es la última línea que me aparece
<erAbuelo> que no tienes framebuffer, asi que no sale nada en pantalla
<erAbuelo> porque quieres entrar en modo recuperacion ?
<jose__> porque mi usuario normal, con el que haces sudo normalmente para instalar y eso.. pues no reconoce la contraseña
<erAbuelo> no te entra el usuario?
<jose__> no
<erAbuelo> pues con la recuperacion estas igual
<jose__> pff
<jose__> de la única forma que accede es através del usuario invitado
<jose__> xd
<daniel27> perdon alguien sabe si se puede ponerle pantalla tactil a un aspireone 532h con ubuntu
<erAbuelo> porque no?
<erAbuelo> jose__: entra con una live
<erAbuelo> creas un chroot de tu sistema anterior y cambias el pass
<jose__> con el chroot no hace falta poner la contraseña anterior no?
<erAbuelo> no
<jose__> vale, ahora te digo a ver, gracias.
<erAbuelo> sigo por aqui
<daniel27> perdon alguien sabe si se le puede poner una panatalla tactil al portatil aspireone 532h con ubuntu
 * GeMiNniS Buenas noches
<jose__> erAbuelo, ya he conseguido ponerle bien la contraseña
<jose__> ahora ya estoy en el problema que inicialmente tenía xd
<jose__> resulta que cuando me logeo en el ligthgdm hace como para entrar, pero vuelve al selector de usuarios
<jose__> lo paro con /etc/init.d/ligthdm stop
<jose__> y lanzo xserver y me salen algunos errores, pero esta mañana funcionaba. No lo he actualizado y el error que me pone es Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server, xinit: connection to X server lost y se cierra.
<CDelapena2> daniel27 si es posible. mi padre tiene una pantalla tactil en un sistema que corre ubuntu
<liher> hola
<liher> alguien conoce alguna programa para vigilar mi hosting?
<malev> liher, monit?
<liher> que es monit?
<liher> hola malev
<infiniting> como puedo saber la ruta en la que esta nstalado un programa en ubuntu?
<guampa> infiniting: si sabes el nombre del ejcutable en una terminal pone: which <nombre>
<guampa> si no lo sabes podes ver todos los archivos que pertenecen a un paquete con dpkg -L paquete
<guampa> el ejecutable suele estar en /bin, /sbin, /usr/bin o /usr/sbin
<infiniting> con wich no funciona, pero acabo de probar con whereis y parece que funciona
<infiniting> gracias
<guampa> ok
<infiniting> cd ..
<erAbuelo> ya he vuelto
<mimecar> que miedo
<infiniting> nas
<infiniting> la ruta que me da no me vale, ya que me lleva a X11
<infiniting> a ver la cosa es que elAbuelo antes me ha ayudado a configurar el driver del sintonizador de TV y ya funciona pero el kaffeine me coge muy poquitos canales y he leido que en españa habia que añadirle los que faltan a mano en un archivo que no encuentro ya que no es la misma ruta que en la guia
<infiniting> la guia es esta: http://sitos.wordpress.com/2008/04/23/ver-canales-digital-terrestre-en-kaffeine/
<mimecar> infiniting, ese artículo es un poco antiguo
<infiniting> pero no encuentro el fichero a editar
<infiniting> oh
<infiniting> hola minecar
<infiniting> no se si me recuerdas
<infiniting> por si preguntan por lo del sonido por hdmi
<infiniting> lo resolvi metiendo el kernel 3.3.7
<mimecar> ok
<infiniting> pues no encuentro articulos mas recientes para pillar todos los canales
<infiniting> me faltan muchos de los importantes
<infiniting> o si sabeis de algun programa para el sintonizador al que no haya que hacerle nada
<infiniting> como averiguo cual es la ruta de mi sintonizadora? es decir en tvtime coge por defecto /dev/video0 (que no es la que tengo que usar) ¿como doy con la direccion buena?
<infiniting> nada, ya encontre la direccion y tampoco
<infiniting> algun español que tenga sintonizador de tv en su ubuntu a ver que software usa para ver a teleplease
<erAbuelo> kdetv ?
<infiniting> ese vale tambien para gnome?
<erAbuelo> si, aunque te instalara librerias de kde que necesite
<infiniting> voy a probar, he probado unos cuantos ya sin exito
<erAbuelo> me-tv
<infiniting> me-tv da fallo con la 12.04 y la 12.10 , cuando lo instalo no solo no coge ni 1 canal, si no que kaffeine deja de ver el dispositivo hasta que reinicio
<infiniting> kdetv no esta en el centro de software voy a ver si lo puedo descargar de otro lado
<erAbuelo> busca alguna alternativa del centro de software
<infiniting> eso es lo que he estado haciendo sin exito XD
<infiniting> kdetv tampoco se encuentra en kde-aps.org
<erAbuelo> empieza desde el principio
<erAbuelo> elimina todas las apps de tv que tengas instaladas
<erAbuelo>  y vuelve a empezar
<erAbuelo> instala una y lee la documentacion
<infiniting> me gusta la de kaffeine, pero me falta encontrar como añadir los canales que faltan
<mimecar> sería más bien. lee la documentación e instala
<infiniting> es mas, de momento es con el unico con el que he visto algo de tv
<mimecar> si te funciona kaffeine sólo tienes que añadir las frecuencias de los canales
<infiniting> jejejej no veo la manera
<erAbuelo> mimecar: normalmente la documentacion no esta disponible mientras no instales, salvo que mires en internet
<erAbuelo> espera
<mimecar> la red está para algo
<erAbuelo> para que no se caigan las cosas xD
<erAbuelo> yo soy de la vieja escuela, cuando inet iba a pedales
<erAbuelo> infiniting: mira a si tienes dvb-tools o dvb-apps o algo asi
<infiniting> pruebo a instalar a ver si no estubiesen?
<erAbuelo> jose__: me alegro por lo de la contraseña
<erAbuelo> si
<erAbuelo> creo recordar que uno de ellos trae un escaneador de frecuencias para terminal
<infiniting> dvb-apps ha istalado algo
<infiniting> no preguntes el que ni  donde pero algo ha instalado
<erAbuelo> dpkg -L dvb-apps
<erAbuelo> asi ves lo que y donde
<infiniting> uh mucha tela ha matido
<erAbuelo> dpkg -L dvb-apps|grep bin
<infiniting> http://pastebin.com/2AhcSikt
<erAbuelo> /usr/bin/dvbscan
<erAbuelo> ahora la parte complicada: man dvbscan :P
<infiniting> jejjej
<erAbuelo> :)
<infiniting> se supone que el man scanfile lo puedo hacer desde cualquier sitio no?
<infiniting> digo man dvb scan
<infiniting> digo man dvbscan
<erAbuelo> si
<erAbuelo> eso te sacara una lista, que luego puedes usar para configurar el kaffeine
<infiniting> pues me da que no tiene documentacion XD
<infiniting> No existe entrada de manual para dvbscan
<infiniting> Ver «man 7 undocumented» para obtener ayuda cuando las páginas man no estén disponibles.
<erAbuelo> dvbscan --help?
<infiniting> nanai
<infiniting> este esta para modo experto XD
<erAbuelo> pues a pelo xD
<erAbuelo> si no es este ya se quejara xDD
<infiniting> juas
<infiniting> ha logrado un avance con el kaffeine
<erAbuelo> http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Dvbscan <- infiniting
<infiniting> he
<infiniting> a ver, que esta escaneando a ver que saca en claro
<MrTulias> Además de man a veces funciona "info"
<infiniting> no me lo puedo creer, siempre la misma mierd de canales
<erAbuelo> infiniting: eso es porque no busca en todas las frequencias
<infiniting> esto esta en contra de todos los canales del grupo de antena3 jajajjaja
<mimecar> eso demuestra que es una tarjeta inteligente
<infiniting> las he puesto a mano
<infiniting> pero a lo mejor estan obsoletas o algo
<infiniting> o son frecuencias desde otro sitio que no es madrid
<infiniting> he cogido las frecuencias de esta pagina: http://sitos.wordpress.com/2008/04/23/ver-canales-digital-terrestre-en-kaffeine/
<erAbuelo> probablemente esten desfasadas
<erAbuelo> metelas todas
<infiniting> y los he metido de esta forma: http://ivanpcblog.wordpress.com/2010/05/18/buscando-canales-tdt-en-vigo-desde-linux/
<mimecar> infiniting, ya de paso coge los canales del año 2000
<mimecar> para usar los del 2008...
<infiniting> ya vale y de donde saco esos datos mas actualizados?
<mimecar> https://www.google.es/search?q=frecuencias+canales+tdt
<mimecar> es una técnica ancestral llamada "buscar en google"
<mimecar> poca gente la domina en su vida
<mimecar> :P
<infiniting> pero el formato...
<infiniting> han de ser de este tipo: T 578000000 8MHz 2/3 1/2 QAM64 8k 1/4 NONE
<infiniting> el numero largo despues de la T no lo veo en google
<infiniting> tampoco se exactamente lo que es ese numero largo para poder buscarlo
<erAbuelo> el numero largo es la frequencia
<mimecar> QAM64 es la modulación que está usando el canal
<erAbuelo> cambia de 8 en 8
<erAbuelo> infiniting: miraste el link que te puse ?
<infiniting> estoy un poco entre las 2
<infiniting> Este es el formato de los canales de españa http://pastebin.com/PECYnJND
<infiniting> supongo, pero solo supongo que lo que hay que hacer es cambiar los 3 primeros digitos del numero largo por los que aparecen en esta pagina: http://www.tdt1.com/canales-madrid/
<erAbuelo> si
<infiniting> pues parece que no funciona XD
<infiniting> voy a poner otro a ver
<infiniting> he puesto estos dos:
<infiniting> T 858000000 8MHz 2/3 NONE QAM64 8k 1/4 NONE
<infiniting> T 810000000 8MHz 2/3 NONE QAM64 8k 1/4 NONE
<infiniting> y nada
<jose__> cómo es que no puedo lanzar startx con mi usuario y si con root?
<infiniting> voy a ver lo del link que me has pasado
<infiniting> me estoy empezando a desesperar ya lo que hay que hacer para sintonizar la tv
<erAbuelo> xD
<infiniting> ya podian haber puesto la ayuda en cristiano
<mimecar> infiniting, ver tele 5 es malo para la salud
<infiniting> lo se y por eso estoy asi, porque tele 5 es de las pocas cadenas que coje
<mimecar> vlc no te abre la tarjeta?
<infiniting> con vlc no se hacerlo
<infiniting> abro vlc
<infiniting> doy a medio, abrir dispositivo de captura
<infiniting> pero luego no se que hacer
<mimecar> en los menús hay una opción que es abrir dispositivo
<infiniting> si, estoy ahi
<jose__> Es seguro desinstalar xserver y luego volverlo a reinstalar?
<infiniting> luego en la pestaña de dispositivo de captura
<infiniting> selecciono TV (digital)
<mimecar> jose__, si te quieres quedar sin medio sistema, sí
<erAbuelo> http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/LinuxTV_dvb-apps <- mas informacion
<mimecar> jose__, para que inicias el servidor gráfico desde consola?
<jose__> mimecar, esque no entiendo porque me arranca startx desde root y con mi usuario no
<jose__> porque no me arranca ligthdm
<erAbuelo> seguramente algo de permisos
<mimecar> jose__, no tienes que lanzar nunca el servidor gráfico como root
<mimecar> ¿qué error te da si lanzas el servidor gráfico desde consola?
<infiniting> erAbuelo, pero con esto de dvb-apps que es lo que se supone que hace?
<erAbuelo> mirate la pagina, tienes varias aplicaciones para generar listas de canales
<infiniting> el dvb-utils no lo encuentra
<infiniting> y en la ultima pag que me has pasado lo instalan
<infiniting> oh, que el utils es para debian, para ubuntu es apps
<infiniting> ok
<erAbuelo> tienes todo instalado yo
<erAbuelo> prueba el scan
<erAbuelo> man scan
<erAbuelo> info scan
<erAbuelo> scan --help
<mimecar> help? :P
<jose__> mimecar, xinit: connection to X server lost; waiting for X server to shutdown ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log
<erAbuelo> I need somebody
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu tienes?
<jose__> xubuntu 12.04
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<infiniting> http://pastebin.com/JETyk0tT
<jose__> posiblemente no
<mimecar> ya sabes por donde empezar
<jose__> ok
<infiniting> erAbuelo http://pastebin.com/JETyk0tT
<erAbuelo> infiniting: es para que lo mires tu :)
<infiniting> no ya si yo lo miro, y lo miro y pruebo con scan -c y error y luego otras opciones que no se lo que son ni en español despues de pasar por el google translator
<infiniting> y sigo mirando XD
<ivedci89> auxilio, uso deluge torrent, y hace varios días que mi deluge no me descarga a mas de 50kbps ... he revisado las configuraciones y esta todo sin limites... no se que puede ser entonces! antes lo hacia a unos 250 o 300 kbps
<ivedci89> alguien sabra cómo arreglarlo?
<jose__> has comprobado la conexión?
<jose__> tal vez no está dando el servicio que esperas
<ivedci89> de que manera por ejemplo?
<jose__> apaga todos los programas de descarga y puedes hacer un test de velocidad
<erAbuelo> infiniting: mira esta linea -> You can use the w_scan app instead (in German; English translation via Google). w_scan doesn't need an initial scan file; instead, it scans all frequencies. Run it with
<jose__> que es orientativo
<erAbuelo> esta en: http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Dvbscan
<infiniting> que quiere decir eso que has puesto? esque no le encuentro el sentido
<jose__> ivedci89, http://www.internautas.org/testvelocidad/
<ivedci89> ah bueno, ahora hace un rato me conecte a la red de un vecino y si puedo bajar a mas velocidad, pero en mi red no me supera los 50!!! quele pasa a mi red?
<erAbuelo> espera
<mimecar> ivedci89, la velocidad depende de las fuentes de torrents que tengas
<ivedci89> ahora desde vecinox bajo a casi 300
<erAbuelo> infiniting -> http://translate.google.es/translate?hl=en&sl=de&tl=es&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwirbel.htpc-forum.de%2Fw_scan%2Findex2.html
<erAbuelo> mira ahi
<infiniting> esta instalando w_scan que no estaba instalado
<ivedci89> ire a mi red, asi que me ausentare unmomento
<ivedci89> EL VECINO LLEGA A LOS 500!!!
<mimecar> ivedci89, llega a esa velocidad con el mismo archivo y misma operadora de internet?
<infiniting> a ver, esto esta escaneando con w_scan, supongo que escaneara de todo por lo que tardará un poco
<erAbuelo> eso pone la pagina
<infiniting> una vez haya escaneado, eso con que programa se usa?
<jose__> ivedci89, con una línea "amiga" que descarga a 500kb quien necesita conexión propia? xd
<infiniting> claro, porque hasta donde he usado yo los sintonizadores estos, es el mismo programa con el que ves el que previamente te ha escaneado
<ivedci891> jajajaja
<infiniting> pero si uso un escaneador externo, ¿como vinculo los resultados de esto al kaffeine u otro programa para luego poder verlos?
<erAbuelo> infiniting: la mayoria de programas usan archivos de texto para configurarse
<erAbuelo> es cosa de crear una arhcivo con las frequencias y pasarlo al programa correspondiente
<infiniting> jejjej, ¿sigues manteniendo que esto es tan sencillo como en mac o win? XD
<erAbuelo> infiniting: DVB-C kaffeine generan channels.dvb:
<erAbuelo> w_scan-fc-k> channels.dvb
<mimecar> infiniting, la próxima vez aprenderás y usarás hardware que no de problemas
<erAbuelo> hay que leer, y es igual de simple
<ivedci891> en mi red esa pagina me dio que 443 bajada y 64 de subida
<infiniting> esto es flipante, la COPE la coge siempre sin problemas
<infiniting> no se como lo hacen
<erAbuelo> tiene enchufe xD
<ivedci891> jose__:
<mimecar> infiniting, tu tarjeta te quiere decir algo...
<infiniting> jajja mimecar, el hardware me lo compre pensando en Windows no en linux. Bueno, en Windows y pensando tambien en que el sintonizador me costo 20€
<mimecar> entonces no te quejes
<mimecar> por comprar chips incompletos
<infiniting> intereconomia tambien lo coge sin problemas
<infiniting> jajaj
<mimecar> las tarjetas baratas ahorra constes quitando funciones
<MrTulias> Se conecta por la derecha?
<infiniting> coño en Windows funciona perfectamente
<infiniting> bueno ya se ha acabado el escaneo
<erAbuelo> y aqui tambien, eres tu el que no sabe usarla xD
<infiniting> no se donde ha metido esto la info si esque la ha metido en algun sitio
<jose__> mimecar, después de actualizar sigue igual. Solo startx con root
<mimecar> ya has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<jose__> si, incluso se ha actualizado el kernel
<mimecar> has hecho sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<infiniting> erAbuelo donde se ha guardado la info?
<jose__> no, eso no
<mimecar> hazlo
<mimecar> después instala xubuntu-desktop
<mimecar> por último reinicia el equipo
<erAbuelo> infiniting: no se que comando metiste, no soy la burja lola :p
<jose__> mimecar, 0 no actualizados.
<infiniting> simplemente meti w_scan
<mimecar> jose__, instala el metapaquete xubuntu-desktop
<jose__> me gustaría leer cosas por mi cuenta, pero no sé donde puede estár el error
<mimecar> no es normal que te pase eso
<erAbuelo> jose__: que error te da el startx ?
<mimecar> el error aparece después de instalar el sistema?
<jose__> Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server;
<jose__> sinit: connection to X server lost
<jose__> xinit*
<jose__> lo raro esque este equipo ya lleva funcionando un tiempo
<jose__> ha sido al intentar montar un disco en el fstab
<jose__> pero ya está como debería... así que ni idea.
<mimecar> no tiene sentido ese error
<infiniting> erAbuelo voy a volver a escanear con: w_scan -x >cc-Ttttt para que me lo meta en el fichero
<jose__> y lo más raro es que con el root si que lanza el startx
<mimecar> si lo lanzas como root tendrás problemas
<jose__> todo esto viene porque cuando meto la contraseña en el gestor de usuarios de ligthdm, me vuelve a tirar a la pantalla de login
<mimecar> eso es diferente
<mimecar> a que no funcione lightdm
<jose__> yo pensaba que ligthdm fallaría al arrancar xserver y por eso me volvía
<erAbuelo> jose__: desde donde lanzaste el startx como root ?
<jose__> ctrl alt + f1
<jose__> sudo su
<mimecar> si te falla después de poner los datos del login
<mimecar> es un problema de permisos de tu usuario
<mimecar> no del sistema
<jose__> si, es ahí cuando falla
<erAbuelo> jose__: desde que directorio
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo en el sistema
<mimecar> jose__, has usado sudo con aplicaciones gráficas?
<jose__> adduser normal no?
<jose__> si
<jose__> leafpad
<mimecar> esa es la razón de que tu sistema no funcione
<erAbuelo> jose__: sudo rm ~/.Xauthority
<ivedci891> sisi jose__ me quedare aca... en la red del vecino
<jose__> erAbuelo, que hace eso exactamente?
<jose__> porque ese archivo lo tengo vacio xd
<erAbuelo> mirale los permisos
<erAbuelo> seguramente no pertenezca a tu usuario
<jose__> -rw-------
<erAbuelo> me referia al usuario :)
<jose__> ah! jaja aquí pone que yo soy el propietario
<jose__> no sé si te refieres a eso, estoy algo espeso
<erAbuelo> si me refiero a eso
<jose__> voy a probar a añadir otro usuario
<jose__>  a ver si carga
<jose__> con otro usuario sirve perfectamente, pero esto que es! xd
<jose__> si consigo copiar la configuración del entorno, copio el home y andando
<erAbuelo> jose__: es cosa de permisos
<erAbuelo> cd /home
<jose__> seguro, pero no tengo ni idea de que puede ser
<erAbuelo> sudo chown -R usuario:grupo tuusuario
<jose__> eso lo hago desde mi usuario o desde el nuevo, y en grupo que pongo?
<erAbuelo> da igual
<erAbuelo> pero aplicalo a tu usuario anterior
<jose__> y pruebo de nuevo?
<erAbuelo> si
<erAbuelo> me voy a cenar, ta lueg
<jose__> yo igual, adios!
<jose__> erAbuelo, ha servido
<jose__> grande!
<mimecar> jose__, te da problemas por usar sudo cuando no debes
<jose__> ok mimecar, lo tendré en cuenta. Todo es por la comodidad de no usar nano o vi xd
<mimecar> gksudo
<mimecar> si vuelves a usar sudo te pasará lo mismo
<infiniting> seguro que mediaset no copropietario de Ubuntu? porque con el w_scan me ha dado los mismos resultados, todas las cadenas de mediaset la cope y poco mas
<mimecar> es para que no escapes....
<mimecar> sigue al lider...
<infiniting> la leche yo con esto me parece que me voy a rendir
<mimecar> xDD
<mimecar> suerte :P
<infiniting> tengo que montar un disco duro nas que tengo en red y me da un error con el siguiente comando (tengo ya creada y con todos los permisos la carpeta LG-NAS dentro de /mnt): sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=admin,password=00000000,workgroup=WORKGROUP //192.168.1.4 /mnt/LG-NAS
<infiniting> como hago para montarlo?
<infiniting> me da el siguiente error: mount -t cifs //servidor/recurso -o username=nombreUsuario,password=miContraseña /mnt/carpeta
<infiniting> no, este: [sudo] password for infiniting:
<infiniting> Retrying with upper case share name
<infiniting> mount error(6): No such device or address
<infiniting> Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs)
<infiniting> vale, solucionado con nfs, con samba no he encontrado la forma de hacerlo
<erAbuelo> ya he vuelto
<ivedci89> tarea ejecutar una aplicacion grafica en una sesion de unity ubuntu iniciada remota
<ivedci89> herramienta software ssh...
<ivedci89> cómo usando esas variables de DISPLAY ???
<erAbuelo> no se puede
<josemi> ola
<josemi> tengo unos problemas en ubuntu
<josemi> 2 problemas
<josemi> uno es que si escribo sudo nautilus /ruta no me abre nada, pero si escribo sudo nautilus a secas si abre
<josemi> y otro es que al ejecutar programa-pkexec, me imprime terminated
<josemi> en la terminal
<josemi> es ubuntu 12.04
<dylan66> cuales el problema josemi
<josemi>  uno es que si escribo sudo nautilus /ruta no me abre nada, pero si escribo sudo nautilus a secas si abre y otro es que al ejecutar programa-pkexec, me imprime terminateden la terminal
<josemi> terminated en*
<josemi> vamos, es como que si quiero abrir nautilus /ruta en root no abre nada
<dylan66> y no puedes ir a la ruta luego de abrir  nautilus?
<dylan66> para usar nautilus con permisos de usuario usa sudo o gksu
<josemi> si
<josemi> eso uso
<josemi> tanto sudo y gksu
<josemi> pasa igual
<josemi> tengo que abrir nautilus como root sin ruta y ir a la carpeta
<josemi> y el segundo es lo del pkexec
<dylan66> es otra posibilidad
<dylan66> a que ruta quieres ir?
<josemi> cualquiera
<josemi> por ejempl
<josemi> /usr/share/themes
<josemi> escribo
<josemi> sudo nautilus /usr/share/themes
<josemi> sale en la terminal 0 errores
<josemi> pero no abre nada
<josemi> antes si
<dylan66> si eso deberia funcionar
<josemi> no se si abria que editar algo desde dconf-editor
<dylan66> la verdad n ose q puede estar pasando
<erAbuelo> usar sudo para aplicaciones graficas no es buena idea
<dylan66> cambianste algo con dconf?
<josemi> con gksu es igual
<josemi> bueno
<josemi> quise borrar las carpetas de config
<josemi> para poner todo por defecto
<dylan66> eso se borra mostrando los archivos ocultos en tu usuario
<dylan66> no precisas dconf
<josemi> si
<josemi> eso es lo que borre
<josemi> las carpetas de configuracion
<josemi> como dconf
<josemi> dentro de .config
<dylan66> eso no crea el problema este
<josemi> pues yo no se
 * GeMiNniS buenas noches
<josemi> es una cosa muy rara
<josemi> que salga una pag
<josemi> ejecuta gksu nautilus /ruta
<josemi> lo escribo y no salga nada
<josemi> creo que se porque pasa
<erAbuelo> josemi: gksu "nautilus /ruta"
<josemi> lo mismo
<josemi> lo que recuerdo
<josemi> es que me instale pantheon
<erAbuelo> con las comillas tampoco funciona ?
<josemi> en el entorno de elementary
<josemi> tampoco
<josemi> pero lo borre el entorno elementary
<dylan66> puede ser eso
<josemi> debo borrar configuraciones
<josemi> he borrado configs y lo mismo
<josemi> borro configuraciones y lo mismo
<josemi> pero otra cosa
<josemi> no se que me pasa al touchpad que para cada cosa tengo que darle 2 veces -.-
<josemi> super incomod
<josemi> el escritorio ha desaparecido
<josemi> al borrar la configuracion
<josemi> arreglados ambos problemas
<josemi> ahora necesito arreglar lo del nautilius
<josemi> se me ha arreglado solo el error
<Eskpados> Hola
#ubuntu-es 2013-03-26
<erAbuelo> hasta mañana
<Dante> hola... alguien sabe si este proceso es normal? /tmp/dbus-nakshZyKbM
<ivedci89> byee
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<josemi> buenas
<Tiffon> nas
<miguel> hola a todos. Me gustaria saber comopongo clave de accesoa mi servidor web. Gracias
<josemi> ¿porque siempre que ejecuto programa-pkexec en la terminal me da terminated?
<josemi> por ejemplo
<josemi> synaptic-pkexec
<josemi> con gksu va bien
<josemi> pero en los menus aparece pkexec
<josemi> uso ubuntu 12.04
<josemi> antes no me pasaba
<dechinaacasa> Hola, vendo tablets por 55 euros enví incluido desde china
<josemi> ola
<MarioMey> Hola gente, con un Live USB actualicé un 11.04 a 12.04... sabía que no era la mejor opción, pero ya que estaba para seleccionar, confié.
<MarioMey> Bueno, no salió del todo bien.
<MarioMey> Al booteo, aparece "error: no such partition" tres veces y salta un menú grub en negro (estaba en obispo) y no puedo entrar.
<MarioMey> Busqué en Internet y, dando con el mismo problema, me digno a arreglarlo.
<MarioMey> PERO SUCEDE ALGO RARO.
<GridCube> MarioMey, usar el liveusb que tenes, e instalate boot-repair en el mismo, ejecutalo y arregla grub
<GridCube> !boot-repair
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'boot-repair'.
<GridCube> jolines kubot
<GridCube> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<MarioMey> Cuando booteo desde el Live USB, ya no arranca como arrancó por primera vez (pantalla obispo con el iconito de asistencia), sino que aparece un menú Grub en obispo y las opciones de los OS instalados.
<MarioMey> De esta manera, entra a Ubuntu 12.04 actualizado.
<MarioMey> ¿Cómo es eso?
<MarioMey> GridCube: Sí, iría con el boot-repair, como dice la página...
<MarioMey> Pero quiero entender qué sucede...
<erAbuelo> obispo ?
<MarioMey> Color púrpura.
<GridCube> MarioMey, instalaste grub en el usb
<erAbuelo> re
<GridCube> no en la maquina
<MarioMey> ¿Y cómo y cuándo lo hice/hizo?
<MarioMey> Yo puse que actualice el sistema de la máquina.
<erAbuelo> el purpura no es de los cardenales ?
<MarioMey> erAbuelo: Sí, acá se le dice "obispo".
<MarioMey> (Argentina)
<erAbuelo> aha, ok
<GridCube> si podes bootear a un ubuntu normal, entonces hacelo, quita el usb y ejecuta sudo update-grub
<MarioMey> A ver...
<GridCube> MarioMey, durante la instalacion el grub se instalo en el usb, eso es todo lo que paso
<erAbuelo> o entra con el usb, haces chroot a tu instalacion y desde ahi, update-grub2
<GridCube> P: pero si puede bootear normal para que molestarse erAbuelo
<erAbuelo> para cuando no pueda, es bueno saberlo
<erAbuelo> y con update-grub no soluciona el problema
<erAbuelo> tiene que usar grub-install /dev/loquesea
<MarioMey> GridCube: entonces, boot-repair, no... ?
<MarioMey> Saltó de nuevo el error.
<MarioMey> El tema es que ahora, el USB, lo tengo con el grub de la máquina?
<MarioMey> GridCube: puede bootear normal... pero desde el USB. No es la idea.
<GridCube> MarioMey, si el update-grub no anda, cosa que es muy pero muy que muy probable, lo mas sencillo es boot-repair
<GridCube> de echo es sin duda lo mas sencillo
<MarioMey> Pero... booteado desde el USB, así como está ahroa...?
<erAbuelo> GridCube: no es que no ande, es que update-grub, lo que hace es actualizar la configuracion de grub.cfg, no la isntalacion de grub
<MarioMey> Porque, según me parece, ya no es más un Live USB.
<erAbuelo> para poner grub en el disco tiene que usar grub-install
<GridCube> erAbuelo, muy cierto
<GridCube> boot-repair hace eso y algunas cosas mas
<erAbuelo> no lo se, nunca he usado esas cosas xD
<MarioMey> erAbuelo: para boot-repair, tiene que, si o si, ser desde un Live Algo?
<GridCube> no
<erAbuelo> ni idea
<GridCube> es un programa que se instala y te arregla en boot stage
<GridCube> es como la navaja suiza de los instaladores de linux
<erAbuelo> yo, esas cosas las hago a mano
<GridCube> hace todo lo que se puede necesitar para arreglar boots, arregla uefi, arregla sistemas perdidos, etc
<GridCube> erAbuelo, cuando tengas que arreglar uefi, vas a agradecer boot-repair
<MarioMey> Vamo con eso, entonces.
<MarioMey> Listo, ya booteé desde el pendrive.
<MarioMey> Estoy.
<erAbuelo> GridCube: supongo, por ahora nunca lo he necesitado
<GridCube> :)
<MarioMey> Entonces.. ¿con qué vamos? ¿Boot-repair o grub-install?
<erAbuelo> esta claro que en tu caso, boot-repair
<MarioMey> Okaaahyyy...
<MarioMey> erAbuelo: está en un PPA, ¿no?
<erAbuelo> a mi no me preguntes, no tengo ni idea xD
<MarioMey> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair
<GridCube> MarioMey, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<GridCube> MarioMey, para 12.04 esta en un ppa
<GridCube> de ahi en adelante esta en los repos
<MarioMey> Reparando...
<MarioMey> GridCube, erAbuelo: señores, arreglado. Muchas gracias.
<erAbuelo> dnd
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> MarioMey, de nadias
<erAbuelo> GridCube: ya has utilizado algun equipo con uefi ?
<GridCube> no personalmente
<erAbuelo> era por saber las diferencias
<chilicuil> buenos dias
<erAbuelo> hi chilicuil
<chilicuil> hey erAbuelo o/
<tankque> ???
<tankque> hola
<tankque> alguien tiene temas para ubuntu 12.04 64bits?
<chilicuil> temas de que tipo tankque ?
<tankque> temas en 3d
<tankque> o algo mas vistoso
<tankque> por casualidad sabes de como configurar las ventanas elasticas?
<tankque> yo las tenia en ubuntu 10
<tankque> pero no me funciona en ubuntu 12.04
<tankque> tambien no he podido recuperar el efecto de escritorrio de cubo
<tankque> si hay algun link que tenga informacion que alguien me escriba la ruta
<GridCube> tankque, eso es compiz, compiz ya no existe, lo lamento mucho
<chilicuil> tankque: mm, pues yo lo he probado personalmente, pero mira hay un link aqui http://www.n00bsonubuntu.net/content/how-to-install-compiz-and-enable-effects-on-ubuntu-12-04/
<GridCube> podes intentar instalar compiz en ubuntu. pero es mas problematico que otra cosa
<tankque> por que?
<tankque> y en lugar de compiz que hay?
<GridCube> el compositor de unity
<tankque> donde encuentro informacion de unity?
<cousteau> GridCube, Unity no usaba Compiz como compositor?
<GridCube> usa una especie de fork, pero no es compiz, de echo dejaron de aceptar bugfixes para compiz
<cousteau> unity -> Depende: compiz
<GridCube> si, es como parte de algo, pero no es compiz puro
<Exio> es compiz + parches
<GridCube> no puedo explicarlo porque no lo entiendo del todo, pero no es compiz como se conocia
<GridCube> es unity
<Exio> es compiz con parches para agregar las funciones que se necesitan + el "plugin" unity
<cousteau> sé que no puedes modificar las opciones de compiz porque entonces se carga el unity.  Pero si no usases unity tengo entendido que se podría
<GridCube> tal ves cousteau como ledije a tankque se puedeponer compiz, pero es mas doloroso que otra cosa
<cousteau> básicamente poner compiz en unity y personalizarlo (el cubo, las gelativentanas...) no se puede o no se debería
<cousteau> o eso tengo entendido
<GridCube> esactamente
<tankque> cual es la razon?
<cousteau> que unity sólo está pensado para una configuración específica de compiz
<cousteau> es decir, unity usa compiz, no tú
<erAbuelo> "ta lueg"
<casamercedes1> he activado un controlador de nvidia y no tengo más bordes de vantanas o sea donde se pone el titulo de la ventana y n y  unity tampooco arrancó. no puedo mover mis ventanas
<GridCube> necesitas reiniciar unity
<GridCube> solo unity
<tankque> como se reinicia?
<GridCube> apreta alt-f2 y escribi: unity
<GridCube> y ejecuta
<tankque> luego que pasa?
<casamercedes1> GridCube:  a penas puedo leerte
<casamercedes1> se me quedo una ventana tapando el chat y no puedo moverla
<casamercedes1> hice un archivo.sh con unity --replace
<GridCube> bien, eso sirve
<casamercedes1> y lo pude ejecutar, pero hasta ahora no se resolvio ana
<GridCube> casamercedes1, ejecuta un killall unity y luego un unity --replace
<casamercedes1> reiniciaré con reisub poruqe no pasa nada...
<casamercedes1> debo hacer lugar para leer
<casamercedes1> e
<casamercedes1> e
<casamercedes1> e
<casamercedes1> a
<GridCube> no hay problema
<casamercedes1> ok
<casamercedes1> g
<GridCube> casamercedes1, si mantenes apretada la tecla alt y cliqueas en una ventana deberias poder arrastrarla, en teoria, eso funciona en xfce al menos
<GridCube> 1
<GridCube> 2
<GridCube> 3
<GridCube> 4
<GridCube> 5
<casamercedes1> aqui no, ya lo intente jaja
<casamercedes1> killall unity
<casamercedes1> unity --replace
<casamercedes1> o pkillall
<GridCube> mmm no se pues
<casamercedes1> 1
<casamercedes1> 2
<casamercedes1> 3
<casamercedes1> 4
<casamercedes1> 5
<GridCube> je, me paso lo mismo
<GridCube> casamercedes1, borra las configuraciones en las carpetas .gconf2, .gnome2, y .compiz-1 y reinicia
<GridCube> eso se describe
<GridCube> http://askubuntu.com/questions/88922/window-borders-missing-gtk-window-decorator-segmentation-fault
<GridCube> ahi
<GridCube> espero que eso te sirva si no ya ni se
<nitodj> Buenas tardes a tod@s
<nitodj> alguine me puede resolver una duda?
<GridCube> !pregunta | nitodj
<kubot> nitodj: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<tankque> necesito tema en 3d para ubuintu 12.04
<tankque> akguien tiene un link de descarga?
 * GeMiNniS Buenas tardes
<NaN123> buenas
<tankque> alguien sabe de una pagina para descargar temas en 3d para ubuntu 12.04
<mimecar> ¿qué entiendes por tema 3D?
<tankque> que tenga fondos de escritorio en 3D, iconos en 3D
<tankque> hay de eso?
<mimecar> tendrás imágenes con "algo" 3D
<mimecar> pero no es 3D que te puedas mover
<tankque> no
<tankque> solo quiero temas para tunear mi escritorio en ubuntu 12.04
<mimecar> entra en gnome-look y tendrás cosas para gnome
<mimecar> unity no se si ponen cosas
<tankque> ok
<tankque> hay alguna utilidad que me permita usar mi cuenta de msn en ubuntu 12.04 con webcam?
<mimecar> skype
<mimecar> y será la única forma de que puedas usar el MSN en un par de meses
<mimecar> ya que el MSN lo van a cerrar
<GeMiNniS> mimecar, ya ha pasado me parece
<GeMiNniS> a mi no me funciona desde hace algun tiempo
<mimecar> de momento yo sigo conectando
<GeMiNniS> afortunado xD
<mimecar> confirmado, estoy conectado ahora
<mimecar> tankque, tendrás que pasarte a skype más pronto que tarde
<tankque> el skype lo tengo en windows8 pero yo uso ubuntu 12.04 seguido
<tankque> que le pongo al ubuntu?
<mimecar> sólo podrás usar skype
<mimecar> cuando desactiven el messenger
<tankque> asi es?
<mimecar> si no tienes skype en el centro de software descargalo de la web del programa
<erAbuelo> re
<chema> hola
<chema> alguien sabe como entrar en el hispano x aki??
<mimecar>  /server irc.irc-hispano.org
 * dzup pukes
<chema> no se pueee
<mimecar> si escribes ese comando pasas al irc hispano
<mimecar> si haces otra cosa no
<chema>  /server irc.irc-hispano.org
<mimecar> ... quita el espacio
<chema> ok
<chema>  /serverirc.irc-hispano.org
<mimecar> quita el espacio DEL PRINCIPIO
<chema> aaah
<mimecar> (obviamente el espacio entre server e irc... tiene que mantenerse)
<mimecar> chema, escribe lo que estas poniendo en la ventana del chat
<mimecar> no hay tantas posibilidades
<chema> okok
<liher> hola
<liher> alguien sabe sobre maquinas virtuales
<liher> ?
<HackerNG> Di...
<liher> me sale un error al intentar crear una
<liher> piix4_smbus 0000:00:07.0 >SMBus base addres uninitialized - upgrade BIOS or use force_addr=0xaddr
<HackerNG> Usas virtual box?
<liher> si
<liher> me sale cuando intento instalar ubuntu en una maquina virtual
<liher> que puede ser?
<HackerNG> Mmmm está raro para linux no debe haber problema
<liher> ya
<HackerNG> Que sistema es base?
<liher> ese error tambien me sale si desde windows intento lo mismoç
<liher> desde ubuntu 12.04
<liher> y desde windows 7 sale el mismo error
<liher> ademas si sigo con la instalacion despues la maquina virtual va lentisima
<liher> va como a golpes
<HackerNG> Que windows usas
<liher> 7
<liher> ultimate
<HackerNG> Strater
<HackerNG> Qh
<HackerNG> Ah
<liher> pero me sale el mismo error al crear la maquina vitual en windows 7 y en ubuntu 12.04
<HackerNG> Leí tu error y dice que la bios está desactualizado
<liher> yo vi eso tambien, y despues la actualice
<liher> y sigue saliendo lo mismo
<HackerNG> Mmmmm está muy raro
<liher> si, y la verdad es que no se que hacer
<liher> :(
<HackerNG> Ya checaste la configuración de la virtual?
<liher> si, he creado maquinas virtuales otras veces y nunca tuve ningun problema
<liher> no se que puede ser
<HackerNG> No será la iso?
<liher> que va, probe con varias
<ivedci89> Se requiere la instalación de paquetes no confiables. La acción puede necesitar la instalación de paquetes de fuentes no autenticadas. gnome-online-accounts libgoa-1.0-0 libgoa-1.0-common libruby1.8 libssl1.0.0 libssl1.0.0:i386 openssl ruby1.8
<ivedci89> solo queria actualizar
#ubuntu-es 2013-03-27
 * flypp a dormir. Buenas noches canal
<tankque> como configuro mi webcam en ububtu 12.04?
<tankque> alguien sabe?
<casamercedes> fafassada
<casamercedes> Ivan estas por aca?
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<noseasasi> Buenasss...
<Tiffon> nas
<GridCube> 'nas
<chilicuil> buenos dias
<casamercedes> buenos dia
<casamercedes> s
<erAbuelo> re
<casamercedes> que silencioso está el chat
<casamercedes> jaja
<casamercedes> que silencioso está el chat!
<GeMiNniS> ten cuidado que te hacen !chiton XDDD y te dice algo malo el botijo
<Xago> d
<Xago> d
<Xago> d
<Xago> d
<Xago> Señores, cómo se registra esto? http://pastebin.com/6YmUWydQ
<erAbuelo> tienes que eliminar la key antigua del archiv know_hosts
<erAbuelo> /home/cacs2op/.ssh/known_hosts:3 <--
<erAbuelo> es la tercera key
<segio> hola
<Xago> erAbuelo, muchas gracias. con esa indicación pude continuar.
<erAbuelo> ?
<erAbuelo> vale :)
<segio> no puedo configurar modem 3g huawei e173
<segio> en ubuntu 12.10
<segio> alguien podra guiarme?
<dzup> modem?
<dzup> hace mucho timpoque no escucho esa palabra, explica ...modem?
<dzup> mr. ser
<dzup> se
 * dzup se da un picadellaso en la cabeza
<segio_> no puedo configurar modem 3g huawei e173 ubuntu 12.10
<segio> no puedo configurar modem 3g huawei e173 ubuntu 12.10
<mimecar> segio, pon los detalles y alguien te ayudará
<mimecar> pero decir "no puedo configurarlo" sin comentar lo que has probado...
<dzup> !detalles segio
<kubot> segio: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<dzup> muchos detalles despues de ver esta pagina y detalles que error te pone http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1634458
<segio> hice lsusb lo reconoce bien el problema es que no tengo coneccion
<mimecar> lsusb lee los identificadores del hardware
<mimecar> no quiere decir que el sistema lo reconozca
<dzup> segio, que ejecutaste y que salio y que tratas y que linux usas y que version y que ...y que version y que ...blabla ... y que ?
<segio> luego edite vwdial.conf
<segio> version linux ubuntu 12.10
<dzup> nada, de nada, segio  que usas y que os y que hardware y que ...que?
<segio> os ubuntu version 12.10
<dzup> una linea un enter, solo poner que usas sin tanta basura, poner ...tengo esto y me pasa esto y esto es error y estoy en eto, nada mas ni nada menos...solo poner ...
<mimecar> dzup, dejalo ya
<segio> modem es un huawei e173
<segio> ok
 * dzup hides.
<mimecar> segio, https://www.google.es/search?q=huawei+e173+ubuntu+12.10
<segio> ubuntu 12.10 problema con modem 3g huawei e173
<mimecar> primer enlace
<segio> hice todo y nada
<mimecar> segio, has hecho cosas pero no pones los enlaces de la documentación
<mimecar> si has hecho cosas quiero ver los mensajes de error
<mimecar> pon la documentación que usas y los errores en pastebin
<segio> ok
<segio> no hay error solo dice registrando y luego desconectado
<segio> todo el tiempo
<segio> perdon pero soy nuevo
<mimecar> lo primero, tienes el sistema actualizado?
<segio> si
<mimecar> ¿tienes cobertura 3G en tu zona?
<segio> si
<mimecar> pon el enlace a la documentación que has seguido
<segio> ok
<dzup> k, komo, k¿uando ...y donde k?<-- si no ...es error
<segio> http://www.conocetupc.cl/te-ayudamos-ubuntu-faq/25-sobre-ubuntu/34-instalar-modem-3g-huawei-yo-otros-en-ubuntu-1004.html
<mimecar> segio, ese enlace es muy antiguo
<segio> ahhh
<mimecar> tiene más de dos años
<segio> ohhhh y entonces dime
<segio> por favor
<mimecar> busca un tutorial para la 12.10
<dzup> como, donde  cuando.
<dzup> !ayuda es Como, cundo, Donde
<dzup> vaya.
<mimecar> dzup, para hacer el tonto ve a dar una vuelta
<dzup> mimecar, ok, a que te refieres?
<mimecar> este canal es para dar soporte
<dzup> hmm, entonces ...como cuando, donde ...no lo es ? ok, ni una palabra mas.
<segio> perdon por mi ignorancia
<mimecar> segio, ya has buscado un tutorial para la 12.10?
<segio> estoy en eso no encuentro
<dzup> ..por eso digo...como kuando y dkonde ...porque si no es troll
<dzup> al menos yo,  comienzo con ...tengo, uso, y esto ...ayuda?
 * dzup paciencia es limitada.
#ubuntu-es 2013-03-28
<GeMiNniS> bye
<josemi> ola
<josemi> me he instalado lxde
<josemi> en ubuntu 12.04
<josemi> lxde no, openbox
<josemi> y openbox
<josemi> al elegirlo en lightdm
<josemi> no carga openbox
<josemi> sino que vuelve al login
<josemi> con lxde simplemente no salen las ventanas
<josemi> para arreglarlo debo ejecutar openbox --replace
<josemi> pero desde lightdm no carga openbox
<josemi> los otros si
<josemi> hay alguien?
<dario_> holaa
<dario_> alguien habla español
<dario_> ?
<dario_> holaaaa alguien que me ayude por favor
<josemi> buenas
<josemi> ola
<josemi> puff
<josemi> no consigo arreglar mi problema con openbox
<josemi> en ubuntu 12.04
<MrTulias> Buenas. Uso x-chat y, cuando le doy a red para buscar canales se me bloquea. No aparece error ni nada, la pantalla se vuelve gris y sólo puedo cerrar... ¿Qué debería mirar?
<MrTulias> ¿Alguna otra forma de buscar canales que no sea desde la ventana de "red"?
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<GeMiNniS> Buenos días
<noseasasi> Buenasss...
<sadalsuud> hola gente una duda, tengo un tarjeta integrada hd 4000 y en hasrdinfo me dice qu en la parte de openGL unknown
<sadalsuud> cómo hago para que reconozca eso?
<mimecar> ¿te falla la tarjeta?
<sadalsuud> alguna pista ? ... hola mimecar pues funciona de moment bien acabo de instalar ubuntu, pero al mover las ventanas por ejemplo no se ve un movimiento fluido
<mimecar> ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones del sistema?
<sadalsuud> si ya
<mimecar> ¿has reiniciado después de poner todas las actualizaciones?
<sadalsuud> si ya, y no me sale icono de reinicio
<mimecar> ¿qué driver estas usando para la tarjeta gráfica? (libre / privativo)
<sadalsuud> no sé, cómo averiguo eso?
<mimecar> si no has instalado nada, tienes el libre
<sadalsuud> ok ... bien entonces para instalar el controlador privado, dónde se consigue ?
<mimecar> en el centro de software
<mimecar> hay una pestaña que lo instala
<sadalsuud> humm....
<sadalsuud> voy a mirar
<sadalsuud> mimecar ... estoy viendo la pestaña que me dice pero aparece toda en gris no me deja hacer nada ... entonces qué puedo hacer?? ...
<mimecar> si no te sale la opción de instalar un driver privativo
<mimecar> tu tarjeta no los tendrá
<mimecar> no te sale ninguna opción o están todas deshabilitadas?
<sadalsuud> humm :(
<sadalsuud> todas deshabilitadas
<sadalsuud> llegué a esta pagina de intel https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads supuestamente se puede bajar el controladores de ahí
<mimecar> HD 4000 no es de ati?
<mimecar> intel no tiene controlador privativo
<sadalsuud> no intel
<sadalsuud> aahh ...
<sadalsuud> pues es una integrada
<sadalsuud> es un portatil
<Exio> que cpu tenes sadalsuud?
<sadalsuud> intel i5 3210M
<Exio> ok
<Exio> probaste con otro entorno? unity usa bastante la gpu se podria decir
<sadalsuud> pues estoy usando xubuntu
<mimecar> tienes aceleración 3d en xubuntu?
<mimecar> xfce no tiene casi efectos
<sadalsuud> exacto casi no tiene
<mimecar> es complicado que te funcione lento
<Exio> hm..
<GridCube> sadalsuud, hola, que problema tenes?
<sadalsuud> pues es que la cosa es que en hardinfo me dice en la parte de opneGL: unknown
<sadalsuud> por otro lado cuando muevo alguna ventana con el mouse el movimiento no es muy fluido
<sadalsuud> hola GridCube
<GridCube> jello
<GridCube> dime que problema tenes?
<sadalsuud> mirando por internet recomiendan usar este repositorio https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<sadalsuud> GridCube, pues mirando en el programa hardinfo para conocer la información del portatil, me dice en la parte de video openGL: unkown
<GridCube> aha?
<GridCube> y?
<Exio> no tiene aceleracion grafica
<Exio> eso quiere decir
<GridCube> sadalsuud, instalate mesa utils y ejecuta xgears
<sadalsuud> ya instalé mesa utils, pero ... al ejecutar xgears me dice que no encuentra la orden
<sadalsuud> Exio, gracias
<Exio> glxgears
<sadalsuud> bien, me salió una ventana con unos engranes
<GridCube> eso
<sadalsuud> y qué quiere decir eso?
<GridCube> que tenes aceleracion 3d y opengl
<sadalsuud> ay si... ya cambió en hardinfo ya no aparece unkown
<GridCube> bueno hasta luego
<sadalsuud> gracias!! mimecar, GridCube, Exio :D
<Exio> glxgears anda sin aceleracion 3d ni opengl too
<Exio> sadalsuud: anda bien? fluido?
<sadalsuud> pues voy a reiniciar para comprobar, pues de momento mejoró un poco si,
<sadalsuud> ya regreso
<sadalsuud> bueno ... ya de regreso, y cómo pruebo que tengo en el portatil aceleracion gráfica?
<sadalsuud> ok con glxgears se puede saber
<sadalsuud> bien gracias
<sadalsuud> ciao :)
<pegasus555> saludos a todos, no entiendo una cosa que se refiere a dar de alta y baja a un usuario de linux
<pegasus555> alguien que me ayude, mi pregunta esta atras
<mimecar> la misma frase tiene el significado
<mimecar> crear y activar o desactivar un usuario
<pegasus555> ok gracias mimecar
<mimecar> acabas antes haciendo la búsqueda en google
<myccloz> holaa
<luisalvarado> Alguien aqui de Espana que sea miembro de Ubuntu?
<ElVillano> luisalvarado, porque tiene que ser de españa
<luisalvarado> ElVillano, porque son cheveres!. No mentira, en realidad estoy buscando usuarios de Ubuntu con experiencia de diferentes sitios para un evento que se realizara en mi pais
<ElVillano> luisalvarado, ahhhhhh ok que bien
<luisalvarado> y puedo preguntar de donde eres tu
<mimecar> luisalvarado, si la duda no es de soporte de ubuntu
<mimecar> pasa a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<luisalvarado> mimecar, gracias
#ubuntu-es 2013-03-29
<ivansatriani> Hola a todos buenas tardes!!!!
<ivansatriani> Hay alguien que pueda ayudarme
<ivansatriani> Hola hola Buenas tardes
<ivansatriani> perdon por la molestia
<ivansatriani> solamente tengo una duda sobre una instalacion que hice
<ivansatriani> instale ubuntu 12.04 desde un cd minimal
<ivansatriani> con escritorio xfce core
<ivansatriani> la pregunta que tengo que si la version cd minimal tambien cuenta con tls?
<ivedci89> http://190.50.60.46/Musica/
<tankque> nececesito saber los pasos a seguir para instalar skype en ubunti 12.04 64bits porque la descarga no me sirve
<andres__> hola
 * GeMiNniS hasta mañana
<andres__> hasta mañana
<andres__> XD
<tankque> hola
<andres__> hola
<tankque> tengo problema con la actulizaciones
<SadlyMistaken> holaaaaa
<SadlyMistaken> mi ubuntu reconoce mi tv solo con opciones 4:3
<SadlyMistaken> pero es una tele 19:6
<SadlyMistaken> ¿qué puedo hacer?
<joseluis__> Está como quieto esto.
<joseluis__> alguien conoce el IRC de jquery en español?
<sambio> joseluis__ : jquery-es?
<joseluis__> jum
<joseluis__> nada
<joseluis__> solo
<joseluis__> solisimo
<joseluis__> yo solito jeje
<joseluis__> bueno han llegado dos mas
<joseluis__> Oigan estoy haciendo unas librerias en javascript, para hacer guis como en Qt y python, pero para aplicaciones web, javascript puro y duro con css y svg. están quedando buenas.
<joseluis__> se parecen 99% a las ventanas de kde
<joseluis__> si alcanzo a terminar algo, ahorita subo unas pics a pastebin por si a alguien le interesa
<joseluis__> si logro terminarlas 100% las subo como soft opensource, librerias estilo Qt para hacer páginas y aplicaciones web
<sambio> joseluis__ : buenisimo!!
<joseluis__> sambio: estate pendiente depronto te gustan y las terminas usando.
<arielsanflo> necesito ayuda
<arielsanflo> no me sale el reloj en la barra de tareas
<joseluis__> hasta tienen las sombras que dejan las ventanas kde4 cuando no están maximisadas.
<arielsanflo> no se que hacer ni el calendario
<arielsanflo> eso esta bien raro
<arielsanflo> no se como colocarlos
<arielsanflo> o en donde se encuantra
<arielsanflo> la configuracion de reloj
<fzeta> google es tu amigo
<mormi> hola
<mormi> hello
<mormi> i need help with virtualbox in ubuntu
<mormi> to configure my usb in a virtual machine for win
<mormi> hello nexus 6
<Apellizcos> hola a todos. e instalado teamviewer y mi servidor web apache dejo de funcionar. ayuda gracias
<mimecar> !detalles Apellizcos
<kubot> Apellizcos: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<Apellizcos> dime lo que necesitas saber para poder ayudarme
<mimecar> primero tu versión de ubuntu
<Apellizcos> desde mi ip interna si puedo acceder a mi servidor web pero desde mi ip publica no
<Apellizcos> kubuntu
<mimecar> ¿qué versión?
<Apellizcos> versionno lo se donde lo puedo mirar
<mimecar> lsb_release -a
<Apellizcos> Ubuntu 12.10
<mimecar> teamviewer no usa el puerto 80 ?
<Apellizcos> no lo se
<mimecar> no puedes tener dos programas escuchando en el mismo puerto
<Apellizcos> teamviewer esta apagado ahora mismo y mi servidor no funciona
<Apellizcos> como lo cambio
<mimecar> ¿cómo has apagado team viewer?
<Apellizcos> dandole a salir desde icono de bandeja y reiniciando el pc
<mimecar> ¿cuál es el error que te da el servidor?
<Apellizcos> desde google que no esta disponible el servidor
<mimecar> eso no es un error
<mimecar> desde otro equipo puedes hacer ping a tu máquina?
<Apellizcos> como
<mimecar> ping ip
<mimecar> desde un equipo externo a tu red
<Apellizcos> desde el movil pongo mi ip interna del servidor y si veo mi servidor pero si pongo mi ip publica no puedo verlo
<mimecar> haz un ping desde un equipo externo a tu red
<Apellizcos> ping ip publica ?
<mimecar> desde un equipo externo a tu red
<Apellizcos> si desde el movil con tarafa de datos es que no tengo mas pc
<mimecar> ok
<mimecar> si no responde al ping tu máquina no es accesible desde internet
<Apellizcos> no responde
<Apellizcos> pero antes si respondia
<mimecar> no es problema de apache, es de tu conexión
<mimecar> el router debería responder al ping
<Apellizcos> pero eso porque a cambiado la ip publica es la misma de ayer
<mimecar> apaga el router, espera un par de minutos y enciendelo de nuevo
<mimecar> debería darte otra IP
<mimecar> si estas usando IP dinámica
<Apellizcos> voy a ver. aunque lo apague siempre me da la misma ip publica
<mimecar> tienes contrada ip pública o ip dinámica
<Apellizcos> me da la misma ip
<mimecar> has reiniciado el router?
<miguel> buen dia a todos
<miguel> estoy necesitando algo dce ayuda con respecto a ubuntu
<miguel> quiza alguien que sepa como manejar las particiones
<miguel> hola
<miguel> pero no hay nadie aca?
<mimecar> lobo2, ¿qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<lobo2> Hola Buenas
<lobo2> acabo de actualizar a la 12. 10
<lobo2> todo va bien, menos el sonido que se queda trabado
<mimecar> ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<lobo2> si, he actualizado todo por completo
<lobo2> he mirado antes en google, pero nada
<mimecar> ¿en que programa aparece el fallo?
<lobo2> aparece en cualquier reproductor
<lobo2> me ha pasado en el rhythmbox
<lobo2> y en youtbe
<mimecar> pon la salida del comando, sudo lsb_release -a
<lobo2> No LSB modules are available.
<lobo2> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<lobo2> Description:	Ubuntu 12.10
<lobo2> Release:	12.10
<lobo2> Codename:	quantal
<lobo2> que puede ser?
<mimecar> ¿qué programas tienes abiertos cuando aparece el fallo?
<lobo2> que no haya instalado bien los controladores de la tarjeta de sonido?
<mimecar> no es normal que en un equipo moderno te pase eso
<lobo2> no aparece ningun fallo
<mimecar> no puedes instalar drivers de la tarjeta de sonido
<mimecar> ¿te pasa con el live cd?
<lobo2> no lo he probado con el live
<lobo2> lo que me ha dado muchos problemas el compiz
<lobo2> no se si tendra algo que ver
<lobo2> he instalado un control de temperatura
<lobo2> y todo esta ok
<lobo2> asi que no lo entiendo
<mimecar> ¿te funciona mal unity?
<lobo2> funciona bien
<lobo2> aunque tarda mucho en arrancar
<lobo2> pero por ejemplo el efecto del cubo me da probelmas
<mimecar> el cubo me parece que no está por defecto
<mimecar> ¿qué paquetes has instalado?
<lobo2> de compiz?
<mimecar> sí
<lobo2> instale los que hacen falta para manejar al cubo
<mimecar> y son...
<lobo2> ahora no me acuerdo... ^^
<lobo2> espera que miro
<paco_> hola, desde que tengo nueva computadora he observado que el disco duro trabaja mucho y siempre está leyendo no se que..¿es normal?
<paco_> tengo ubuntu 12.04 y disco duro de 500 g , gracias
<mimecar> paco_, ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<paco_> si
<mimecar> ¿te pasa eso con los programas que hay por defecto (sin instalar nada nuevo)?
<paco_> es muy extraño mimecar , parece que tengo un windows no para de hacer lecturas
<lobo2> instale el de los plugin extra
<paco_> no podría decirte he instalado muchas cosas.. claro
<mimecar> o tienes programas en segundo plano o un disco duro con sectores defectuosos
<paco_> espero que no mimecar es nuevo...
<flypp> o algún servicio de indexado, como el de kde
<lobo2> mimecar instale los paquete de plugins extra
<mimecar> lobo2, inicia con el live cd y mira si pasa lo mismo
<mimecar> si funciona, será cosa de compiz
<lobo2> ok
<lobo2> y si pasa igual?
<lobo2> es probelma de la tarjeta de sonido?
<mimecar> cuando pruebes el live cd lo veremos
<lobo2> un detalle es que cuando muevo el raton vuelve a funcionar con normalidad
<flypp> lobo2, deberías quitar compiz, al menos si usas ubuntu. Ha habido una pelea con Canonical y el mantenedor de ubuntu.
<flypp> *mantenedor de compiz
<lobo2> no tenia ni idea flypp
<lobo2> como puedo comprobar si ha reconocido correctamente la grafica y la de sonido?
<flypp> si va bien el live-cd...
<mimecar> lobo2, haz la prueba con el live cd
<lobo2> ok
<lobo2> pues voy a probarlo y ahora vuelvo
<lobo2> gracias
<joseluis_> que onda chales ._.
<Joan_> hola (:
<lobo__> hola
<lobo__> Mimecar me sucede exactamente igual en live
<mimecar> eso no es bueno
<lobo__> que puede ser?
<mimecar> es un portatil?
<lobo__> igual unity es muy pesado para mi equipo?
<lobo__> si, es portatil
<mimecar> mira si tu portatil tiene alguna incompatibilidad
<lobo__> como?
<mimecar> unity necesita bastante potencia de 3D
<lobo__> los 3d los tiene ok
<lobo__> de graficos me detecta este controlador
<lobo__> Gallium 0.4 on AMD RV610
<mimecar> estas usando el driver libre
<lobo__> yo solo instale y actualice
<lobo__> no me he metido a configurar nada
<lobo__> y se queda petado tanto en youtube como en reproductor cualquiera
<lobo__> en cuanto muevo el raton, vuelve a la normalidad
<lobo__> lo dejo quieto y hace de nuevo el bucle, repitiendose como si fuera un efecto dj
<mimecar> prueba a instalar el driver privativo
<lobo__> me puedes explicar como hago eso?
<lobo__> :s
<mimecar> abre el centro de software
<mimecar> y tendrás una pestaña para instalar el driver privativo
<lobo__> no veo la pestaña de driver privativo
<lobo__> no me aparece
<lobo__> hola¿?
<mimecar> denería salirte
<lobo__> no sale nada de drivers privativos
<lobo__> ...
<lobo__> podria cambiar unity por xfce?
<mimecar> sí
<lobo__> como son los coman2?
<mimecar> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<mimecar> si quieres instalar todo lo de xfce
<lobo__> lo instalaria encima?
<mimecar> lo instalaría aparte
<lobo__> y entonces al iniciar sesion me dejaria elegir no?
<mimecar> sí
<lobo__> ok, gracias
<lobo__> he instalado los controladores privativos
<lobo__> y sigue pasando igual
<lobo__> pero me sale sofware modem
<lobo__> no puedo escoger los controladores de la grafica
<lobo__> ni sonido
<mimecar> no decías que no salía?
<lobo__> lo encontré
<mimecar> de sonido no vas a encontrar conotroladores
<lobo__> ok
<lobo__> pero la grafica?
<mimecar> si tu tarjeta tiene driver privativo tendría que salir
<mimecar> con una tarjeta ATI / AMD
<lobo__> en otra version de ubuntu si me salia
<lobo__> aquí no aparece
<lobo__> puede ser por unity?
<mimecar> no
<lobo__> entonces no lo entiendo
<lobo__> puede ser que falte instalar algun controlador de firefox?
<lobo__> algun plugin o algo que pueda estar faltando o en conflicto?
<lobo__> ?
<mimecar> si tienes problemas con el sonido sin usar firefox
<mimecar> la causa no es firefox
<lobo__> como puedo solucionar este problema?
<mimecar> no ibas a instalar xfce?
<lobo__> si
<lobo__> ya lo he instalado
<lobo__> pero no decias que el problema no era unity?
<mimecar> pasa a xfce entonces
<mimecar> unity usa bastante la aceleración 3D
<lobo__> si, pero que tiene que ver los 3D con el sonido?
<mimecar> si usas el driver libre puedes tener menos rendimiento
<lobo__> ahm
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> si aumenta la carga del sistema
<mimecar> puede afectar a otros elementos
<lobo__> ok
<joseluis_> como me registro en freenodo para poder postear en canales que piden registro
<joseluis_> ?
<lobo__> voy a probar con xfce a ver
<lobo__> gracias
<mimecar> !registro joseluis_
<kubot> joseluis_: Si quieres registrar tu Nick en *freenode* haz « /msg NickServ register tu_contraseña tu_email ». Te enviarán un email de confirmación despues puedes identificarte con « /msg NickServ identify tu_contraseña ». Esto último se puede hacer automáticamente en la mayoría de clientes IRC.
<lobo> el cambio a xfce no ha servido para solucionar el problema
<Guest8927> alguna alternativa?
<mimecar> de momento no
<Lobo2> y entonces que puedo hacer?
<Lobo2> esperara a que alguien le pase igual y lo arregle no?
<mimecar> no es un error común
<mimecar> pregunta más tarde
<SergioMeneses> buenas!.... alguien ha probado lo de sincronizar entre equipos usando el software center?
<Lobo2> ok
<Lobo2> gracias
<Lobo2> por lo demas el 12 10 es una pasada
<Lobo2> una pena que se pete el sonido en los videos
<Lobo2> un fallo de rendimiento que no entiendo...
<Lobo2> porque si fuera problema de la grafica tambien daria otros fallos
<Lobo2> mismamente al cambiar de escritorios
<Lobo2> y todo a genial, menos eso....
<Lobo2> es una lastima
<Lobo2> :(
<Lobo2> bueno, gracias mimecar
<Lobo2> a ver si en unos dias logro solucionarlo
<Lobo2> un saludo
<Lobo2> adios
 * GeMiNniS Buenas tardes
 * Carly|BUSY is away: I am studying.
<ixus3x>  /server irc.linuxos.org
<Carly|BUSY> ixus3x, qué pasa
<tatsumaki> Hola buenas noches a todos!
<tatsumaki> Hola necesito instalar linux-headers-generic-lts-quantal package. ¿alguien puede asesorarme?
<mimecar> instala linux-header
<tatsumaki> Gracias mimecar, tengo Ubuntu 12.04.2_64 y mas o menos controlo el terminal ¿podrias darme las instrucciones un poco mas concretas?
<mimecar> abre el centro de software y busca ese paquete
<tatsumaki> ¿asi de facil?
<mimecar> sí
<tatsumaki> La intencion es aplicar esto: https://launchpad.net/~makson96/+archive/fglrx
<tatsumaki> ¿crees que se refiere a linux-header al comentario que aparece avisando?
<mimecar> sólo puedes usar las cabeceras del kernel que estas usando
<tatsumaki> precisamente es para cambiar el kernel y el x para solucionar ciertos problemas con gpu ATI
<mimecar> instala el paquete de las cabeceras
<tatsumaki> linux-header?
<mimecar> sí
<tatsumaki> vale, muchisimas gracias... :-)
<tatsumaki> voy a intentarlo...
#ubuntu-es 2013-03-30
 * GeMiNniS bye
<tatsumaki> lo he leido mejor y no me atrevo.
<tatsumaki> gracias mimecar, pero no tengo claroque solucione mi problema
<tatsumaki> el paquete de cabeceras ya lo tenia instalado.
<ivedci89> hola gente, tengo un equipo que es nuevo con 2 gb de ram y 250GB disco duro... todo el hardware fue reconocido por ubuntu 12.04
<ivedci89> y sin embargo a pesar de tener un procesador de >2GHz
<ivedci89> suele ser muy lenta y a veces quieren escribir y tarda en tomar las letras..
<ivedci89> pinchila:  sabes algo de ubuntu cuando anda lento?
<ivedci89> lo puse en una maquina en la que su usuario se queja de que funciona lento
<pinchila> yo le meto un redbull por el lector de CD y vuelve a la normalidad
<ivedci89> ¿'
<pinchila> funciona eh
<ivedci89> eso es una bebida?
<ivedci89> jajaja
<pinchila> si
<pinchila> se escuchan unos chispasos
<pinchila> y funciona de 10
<Illuminati> :D
<k-milogars> que pena alguno sabe java
<ivedci89> si es un lenguaje de programacion multiplataforma muy similar a C... no se mas mada
<ivedci89> nada*
<k-milogars> ok
<k-milogars> gracias
<ivedci89> alguien me recomienda una jodida contraseña para un ubuntu que estoy instalando?
<ivedci89> http://www.javaya.com.ar/ k-milogars
<Illuminati> Alguien ya usa kali?
<Illuminati> :D
<lautaro> hola molondónes!!! como puedo entrar a irc hispano? ya estoy podrido!!!!
<lautaro> sombari?
<lautaro> sombari jelmi?
<dzup> /server irc.hispano o como se llame
<dzup> pero ahi solo encuentras basura
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<sambio> buenas erAbuelo
<sambio> algo temprano no'
<sambio> ?
 * flypp buenos días
<erAbuelo> no para mi
<erAbuelo> x6
<miguel> hola a todos. E puesto musica en una web para unapresentacion de imagenes pero no se hacer mute con una imagen para parar la musica
<mimecar> miguel, tendrás que programarlo en la web usando javascript
<miguel> tendrias un codigo para ayudarme esque soy muy nuevo
<mimecar> no, te tocará buscar en la red
<miguel> si llevo 4 horas pero es un jaleo
<miguel> bueno gracias de todos modos. Seguire rompiendome la cabeza
 * GeMiNniS buenas
 * GeMiNniS buenas
<marcellux> <datasys> en repositorios encontrarás un programa llamado "testdisk"
<Sasha_18> dsa
#ubuntu-es 2013-03-31
<sennin> hola gente, no puedo instalar dofus en ubuntu 12.04 64bit intel i5
<ivedci891> hola, pregunto. ¿puedo instalar ubuntu en un equipo 252mb de ram?
<ivedci891> alguien por aqui
<ivedci891> instlar ubuntu en un equipo con 256 de RAM?????
<dzup> con graficos y todo el show?
<ivedci891> es una pregunta si puedo o no
<animeboy> holaa
<animeboy> hola
<animeboy> alguien en linea?
<dzup> animeboy, muchos
<animeboy> hol
<animeboy> hola
<animeboy> saben como puedo mover o hacer mas pequeña la loste del login screen?
<animeboy> lista*
<animeboy> tengo varios escritorio instalados y la lista se sale de la pantalla
<animeboy> ubuntu 12.10
<dzup> no haz investigado en goole?
<animeboy> se pero me envian a versiones antiguas
<dzup> osea nunca me ha ocurrido, me imagino que google o quizas editanto los .config de su xdm kdm gdm o el que use
<animeboy> mmm
<animeboy> debo irme. buscare mas. sino encuentro nada preguntare luego
<animeboy> gracias
<sadalsuud> hola gente....
<sadalsuud> cómo hago para instalar los controladores libres de una tarjeta ati radeon 9950 que es de puerto AGP, o sea viejita (es para el pc de mesa de la casa) le instalé algo que encontré en los repositorio y me tiré el entorno gráfico .... :(
<esnoqui> uuuna más para la coleccion...jeje
<esnoqui> es una nueva maquina con sistema linux basado en ubuntu para un cliente ...(ivedci89)
<esnoqui> alguien sabe cómo añadir una aplicacion al inicio del sistema en lubuntu?
<SadlyMistaken> Tengo un problem... y mi hermana me va a matar, he actualizado su pc a ubuntu 12.04 y ni reconoce la red (por cable) ni la tarjeta inalámbrica (broadcom)... estoy intentando como loco siguiendo manuales, y no me funcionan..
<SadlyMistaken> podríais al menos ayudarme con la CABLEADA.
<SadlyMistaken> porfi
<mimecar> si no reconoce la tarjeta de red lo tienes complicado
<SadlyMistaken> bueno mimecar, es un decir
<SadlyMistaken> quiero decir que no siente que le he puesto el cable
<SadlyMistaken> lscpi no me dice na
<mimecar> te sale con ifconfig?
<SadlyMistaken> si, me sale un lo
<mimecar> sudo ifconfig -a
<mimecar> si no te sale eth0 o similar...
<SadlyMistaken> me sale lo, y la wlan1 (pero esta es una de esas inalámbricas que se enchufan)
<SadlyMistaken> pues que rabia..
<SadlyMistaken> bueno, pues ayudadme con la inalámbrica..
<SadlyMistaken> a ver si le puedo hacer funcionar esa..
<SadlyMistaken> he instalado el b43-installer
<SadlyMistaken> he desinstalado el bcmw-source..
<mimecar> cómo has compilado esos drivers?
<SadlyMistaken> pero cuando voy a "Controladores Adicionales" no me dice que tenga un nuevo controaldor por Activar
<SadlyMistaken> compilado? Los he instalado desde synaptic
<mimecar> un paquete que se llame "source"
<mimecar> es código fuente
<SadlyMistaken> uhm.. también está en synaptic, eh
<mimecar> cómo instalas cosas de synaptic si no tienes red?
<SadlyMistaken> porque le he enchufado una USB-Wifi
<SadlyMistaken> para poder tener red.. :(
<SadlyMistaken> pero yo quiero que use su propia tarjeta de red..
<mimecar> resumiendo, ahora tienes red en ese equipo
<mimecar> no?
<SadlyMistaken> apt-get remove bcmwl-kernel-source
<SadlyMistaken> apt-get install firmware-b43-installer  b43-fwcutter
<SadlyMistaken> estos se llaman
<SadlyMistaken> SI, ahora tengo red. pero con la USB-WIFI..
<mimecar> ...
<SadlyMistaken> ni funciona la cableada, ni su inalámbrica propia
<mimecar> pon todas las actualizaciones
<SadlyMistaken> (es un portatil)
<SadlyMistaken> está todo update y upgrade ya..
<SadlyMistaken> :(
<mimecar> entonces tu equipo no está bien
<mimecar> te ha salido algo con ifconfig ?
<SadlyMistaken> pero si con el ubuntu que tenía antes iba de perlas.. y además , tiene Windows instalado y funciona todo,
<SadlyMistaken> me ha salido un lo, y la wlan1.
<mimecar> el ubuntu que TENÍAS antes
<SadlyMistaken> si dices que tiene que ser eth0.. pues no, eso no me ha salido.
<SadlyMistaken> el ubuntu que tenía antes era el 10.10
<mimecar> no sale la tarjeta de red cuando eso es algo que el sistema detecta siempre
<mimecar> no habrás pasado de la 10.10 a la 12.10 directamente verdad?
<SadlyMistaken> no, he metido un USB instalador...
<SadlyMistaken> y le he dado a Reintalar "encima".. o algo así decia
<SadlyMistaken> entre las tres opciones..
<mimecar> con eso te has cargado el sistema
<SadlyMistaken> para no tener que tocar particiones mas que nada
<mimecar> no se puede usar el usb para actualizar
<mimecar> y menos para "escribir" encima de los archivos del sistema
<SadlyMistaken> no hombre, ha formateado todo..
<SadlyMistaken> es una instalación EN las mismas particiones..
<mimecar> entonces no has actualizado
<mimecar> te has cargado todo
<SadlyMistaken> si
<mimecar> tendrías que haber probado el live cd antes de instalar
<SadlyMistaken> y ya desde el principio.. en la misma instalación no notaba ni el cable ni la wifi
<mimecar> si te falla con el live cd no instalas
<SadlyMistaken> me están dando ganas de reinstalar otra vez... uhmm
<mimecar> me parece que no te servirá de mucho
<SadlyMistaken> espera, puedo meter el usb... y ver si en forma Live, funciona..
<mimecar> intentalo pero si lo has hecho antes y no funcionaba...
<mimecar> al menos habrás salvado los datos antes de formatear no?
<SadlyMistaken> si claro
<SadlyMistaken> si el caso es que con el mismo usb instalador he instalado hace 12 dias el 12.04.2 en mi ordenador, y tiene la misma tarjeta wifi
<mimecar> intenta de nuevo con el live cd pero es cinokucadi
<mimecar> es complicado
<SadlyMistaken> que cosa es un cinokucadi?
<SadlyMistaken> ah.
<SadlyMistaken> ¬¬
<SadlyMistaken> bueno, demomento el usb live
<SadlyMistaken> está sintiendo el cable
<SadlyMistaken> Y TIENE INTERNET!!
<SadlyMistaken> es decir, el cable funciona
<SadlyMistaken> me sale eth4 y lo
<SadlyMistaken> con el ifconfig
<SadlyMistaken> mimecar, estás?
<mimecar> si te sale tienes red por cable
<SadlyMistaken> claro, pero en Live.. pero en el que tengo instalado no :(
<SadlyMistaken> y ahora si quito el cable quiero saber si tengo inalámbrica
<SadlyMistaken> voy a probar, asi me quedo tranquilo y sé que no es porque se haya estropeado la tarjeta
<SadlyMistaken> ok, me dice "This driver is activated but not currently in use"
<SadlyMistaken> ¿como hago para que esté en "use" ??
<SadlyMistaken> Bueno, gracias mimecar, siento haberte distraido, Un abrazo, muchas gracias.
<erAbuelo>   /quit
<mimecar> primero consigue un sistema con red
<SadlyMistaken> Buenos días a todooooos que tengais un chachi-domingo
<MrTulias> Buenas. Se me está quedando pequeña la partición /home. Tengo una partición libre en el disco duro... ¿Cómo podría pasar home a esa partición o darle espacio de la partición libre a home?
<mimecar> MrTulias, depende de como tengas las particiones
<MrTulias> En una partición extendida tengo la swap, 4 ext4 (dos raices y dos home) y el espacio libre. dos primarias más (win y recuperación)
<mimecar> están juntas las particiones?
<MrTulias> la libre está entre la raíz y la home de ubuntu (según veo en utilidad de discos)
<mimecar> copia los datos a un disco externo
<mimecar> y redimensiona las particiones
<MrTulias> ¿Copio directamente la carpeta home?
<mimecar> mostrando los archivos ocultos. sí
<MrTulias> No me deja gestionar la carpeta "lost&found" por permisos... ¿Debo hacerlo como superusuario o copio sólo la carpeta de usuario?
<mimecar> esa carpeta no la puedes tocar
<MrTulias> o sea, sólo la carpeta de usuario
<mimecar> sí
<MrTulias> Le queda un ratico... No pude coger la carpeta sin más y copiarla, cogí todo desde la carpeta abierta y lo pasé a la carpeta de respaldo, espero estar haciéndolo bien
<mimecar> tienes visibles los archivos ocultos?
<MrTulias> sip
<mimecar> ok
<sadalsuud> hola gente de ubuntu, una duda cómo es que puedo instalar bien el controlador para una tarjeta ati radeon
<sadalsuud> no sé si los controladores libres funcionen bien, el propietario no tiene soporte desde 2009 y tocaría hacer un downdate del X y otras cosas
<mimecar> si el propietario no tiene soporte tendrás que usar el libre
<sadalsuud> alguna idea o pista o página que muestre como instalar bien el controlador para esta tarjeta es una radeon 9550
<sadalsuud> hola mimecar dónde consigo el libre?
<mimecar> ya está por defecto
<sadalsuud> ok gracias
<sadalsuud> mimecar es que vea: coloqué la tarjeta en el puerto, deshabilité la integrada por la BIOS habilité pues el puerto AGP y el tamaño de apertura
<sadalsuud> eso fue ayer y me puse que a instalar el controlador y dañé el X lo recuperé instalé el controaldor privativo
<sadalsuud> y se me hizo mas fácil reinstalar ahora estoy con la tarjeta integrada de video,
<mimecar> ¿qué has tocado del servidor gráfico?
<sadalsuud> mimecar, instalé algo que se llama fglrx y ese modifica el X
<sadalsuud> cómo podría probar que está usando la tarjeta y mas exactamente el controlador libre??
<mimecar> entonces has instalado el driver privativo
<mimecar> aunque deberías haber usado las opciones de ubuntu
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<sadalsuud> 12.04
<mimecar> ok
<sadalsuud> digo 12.10
<sadalsuud> en origenes de software en la pestaña controladores adicionales
<sadalsuud> no me sale nada especial, es decir, todo gris
<sadalsuud> dice: "no se están usnando controaldores privativos" y pues si verdad
<mimecar> mientras te funcione el sistema...
<MrTulias> Error al copiar <<gnome-system-monitor.misco.67.......>>. Hubo un error hubo un error al copiar en /media...
 * GeMiNniS buenas
<sennin> hola gente de linux, estoy tratando de instalar dragon ball online, pero me sale un error en el launcher y se cuerra, que me falta-?
<lancelot> no puedo borrar un archivo. Al grbar el contenido de un cd en un disco externo usb me mezcló una peli con el nombre de otra y ahora no lo puedo borra. Agradeceré ña ayuda
<mimecar> comprueba que el disco no tenga errores
<lancelot> como compruebo eso, graIAS MIMECAR
<mimecar> desmonta el disco duro y utiliza la utilidad de discos de ubuntu
<lancelot> voy a ver, gracias
<lancelot> me dice que el volumen está ocupado
<mimecar> cierra todos los programas que lo esten usando
<lancelot> Ya lo hice bien, Dice que el sistema de archivos NO está limpio
<mimecar> ya lo has desmontado?
<lancelot> sí, si ya está desmontado. Le di a comprobar y me salió el mensaje anterior
<mimecar> ok, entonces que arregle los errores
<lancelot> no veo esa opción
<mimecar> estas en la utilidad de discos?
<lancelot> sí.
<mimecar> tienes que tener alguna opción para corregir los errores
<lancelot> le volvi a dar y se cerró el programa
#ubuntu-es 2014-03-24
<carlos_> Hola a todos, Consulta, el paquete Colord produce ciertas inestabilidades o informes de fallo, ¿Se puede desinstalar sin que genere problemas, no es un paquete crítico?
<omarmorgante> nuevo usuraio de lubuntu...soy
<omarmorgante> buenas a todos
 * x-mint  saluda
<Keil> Funciona la publicidad en http://miblogbydefault.blogspot.com.es/ ?
<espagnol> Buenas tardes a todos. Quiero hacer algunas preguntas que me intrigan, pero no conozco los terminos tecnicos como para encontrarlos en internet.
<espagnol> Les comento que acabo de instalar Ubuntu ayer y no existen drivers primativos para mi tarjeta de video y los drivers libres no funcionan de lo mejor, por lo que un usuario de este for me recomendo instalar Xubuntu.
<Abr1l> saludos, ubuntu 12.04, mi problema es que tengo una impresora que se vuelve inactiva , si la elimino y reinicio automaticamente me crea nuevamente la impresra y me dice que etsa imprimiendo algo
<Abr1l> alguien puede decirme como elmiminar ese proceso
<espagnol> me funciona fenomenal, es ridiculamente rapido. Pero me gustaria tener como en Ubuntu los menus de las ventanas en la barra superior, entonces mi pregunta es: esa es una propiedad de la distribucion o del escritorio?
<Abr1l> alguien puede ayudarme/orientarme por favor
<Abr1l> alguien puede ayudarme/orientarme por favor
<hbautista> espagnol, tienes Xubuntu? o el ubuntu "normal"
<espagnol> tengo Xubuntu
<hbautista> Entonces tienes XFCE
<espagnol> si
<hbautista> Que es el escritorio por default, lo puedes configurar a tu conveniencia..
<hbautista> Tienes que editar los paneles, lanzadores y demás..
<espagnol> me pierdo un poco con estos terminos porque mira, yo me descargue Ubuntu 12.04
<hbautista> Busca "personalizar xfce"
<espagnol> lo actulice hasta la 13.10
<espagnol> pero luego meti unos comandos en la consola y ya podia elegir entre XFCE, Xubuntu y Ubuntu
<espagnol> entonces son tres distribuciones diferentes?
<hbautista> Si, y no..
<espagnol> entiendo que Ubuntu es una distribucion
<espagnol> XFCE es un escritorio
<hbautista> Ubuntu es la distribución oficial y primaria si lo quieres ver así..
<espagnol> y que escritorio tiene?
<espagnol> Gnome?
<hbautista> Y trae por default Gnome como escritorio..
<espagnol> aaah
<espagnol> y Xubuntu?
<espagnol> es tener Ubuntu con escritorio XFCE?
<hbautista> Xubuntu es lo mismo, pero trae XFCE en lugar de Gnome y pues viene "adaptado" para equipos menos potente..
<hbautista> Así es..
<espagnol> perfecto
<hbautista> Kubuntu, lo mismo, pero con KDE
<espagnol> y KDE es otro escritorio
<espagnol> perfecto
<hbautista> Así es..
<espagnol> y si Ubuntu trae Gnome, que papel juega Unity?
<hbautista> Es decir, pudiste haber instalado Ubuntu, y ya instalado instalar XFCE y así tendrías dos escritorios, Gnome y XFCE
<hbautista> Unity es la "shell" de gnome..
<espagnol> que es lo que hace la shell?
<hbautista> Es uno de los grandes cambios que tuvo Gnome en su versión 3, hubieron dos proyectos..
<hbautista> Unity y Gnome Shell por si solo..
<hbautista> Es como un plugin que hace que tengas un menu diferente al gnome 2 por ejemplo..
<espagnol> ahh ok
<espagnol> y cuando seleccionas una ventana en Ubuntu y los menus de ese programa van cambiando en la barra superior, esa en parte del shell?
<hbautista> No entendí bien esa pregunta, pero lo más probable es que sí..
<hbautista> Gnome y KDE son entornos de escritorio potentes y muy pesados para equipos con pocos recursos..
<espagnol> ah ok
<hbautista> XFCE es algo menos pesado y consume menos recursos..
<espagnol> cuando abres la terminal por ejemplo; archivo, edicion, ver aparecen en la barra superior
<espagnol> a eso me refiero
<espagnol> no en la parte superior de la ventana
<hbautista> Te recomiendo que leas un poco acerca de Gnome, KDE y XFCE para que veas las principales diferencias, sus virtudes y carencias de cada uno..
<hbautista> Y probar cuál es el que mejor te gusta o se adapte a tus necesidades particulares..
<hbautista> Ahhh.. ni idea.. xD no uso Ubuntu :p
<espagnol> que distro usas tu?
<hbautista> Tiene ya varios años que dejé de usarlo
<hbautista> Debian
<hbautista> Y en el trabajo RHEL
<espagnol> muchas gracias por tu ayuda hbautista
<hbautista> Por el momento estoy usando XFCE en mi laptop personal y pues lo he configurado un poco..
<hbautista> Aún no me termina de convencer... pero bueno..
<espagnol> aah eso te queria preguntar: tu tienes debian, yo tengo ubunto. Nuestros escritorios XFCE deberian verse iguales si no estan personalizados?
<hbautista> La principal diferencia entre Ubuntu y Xubuntu es el entorno de escritorio.. así que ¿puedo instalar Gnome en Xubuntu o XFCE en Ubuntu?, la respuesta es si..
<hbautista> No, Ubuntu le mete mano para que se vea más "bonito"
<hbautista> pero, Xubuntu ya viene "preconfigurado" con cierto tema, ya configurado y todo eso,
<espagnol> si, eso pude notar
<hbautista> Si en Ubuntu instalas XFCE, tendrías que meterle un poco de mano para que quede como viene en Xubuntu..
<espagnol> perfecto
<hbautista> Es decir, X y K en Ubuntu además de cambiarte el entorno de escritorio, ya te lo deja "casi casi" configurado y listo para usar.
<espagnol> voy a intentar instarle un tema. Ha sido chocante el cambio de Ubuntu a Xubuntu asi que vamos a tratar de suavizarlo un poco
<hbautista> En fin, aunque ya vengan pre-configurados, puedes cambiarle el tema, tipos de letra y demás a XFCE, Gnome o KDE
<espagnol> tengo que buscar temas para mi version especifica de XFCE?
<espagnol> o tengo que buscarte temas para Xubuntu?
<espagnol> puedo instalar Gnome2 en Ubuntu?
<kurama10> espagnol: si consigues los paquetes si
<socratex> Hola
<espagnol> tu refieres a que tengo que agregar la direccion de donde se puede descargar a los repositorios y luego darle update e install?
<espagnol> mas o menos así? o es mas complicado que eso?
<socratex> Tengo una duda: uso ubuntu 12.04 y no consigo que me funcionen bien los themes. Me explico, tanto con gnome shell como con unity me pasa que cuando instalo un tema nuevo y lo cambio solo me activa algunas de las características de dicho tema. He probado a reiniciar y a salir y volver a entrar a la sesión de usuario y nada. Alguien me podría ayudar?
<kurama10> espagnol: .. pues una puedes bajar los paquetes uno por uno o ver si hay repositorios para que lo puedes usar de esa manera
<espagnol> muchas gracias kurama10
<espagnol> otra pregunta noob. para que le salga en rojo el mensaje a la persona que se lo quiero enviar tengo que poner solo su nick o algun / o # antes?
<socratex> alguien?
<caravena> socratex, Hola
<ivedci89> alguien que me ayude dirigir la entrada de microfono a la salida de audio normal creo que se llama Master
<Guizans> Hola
<nigrobyte> hihola
<Guizans> ¿Cuantos de vosotros no se ha podido resistir y está usando 14.04?
<Guizans> :D
<mimecar> si no te importa usar software en desarrollo..
<Guizans> Va bastante bien. Sólo un fallo molesto  en Libreoffice
<Guizans> Pero la pregunta, ¿como modifico el grub? Como lo hacía hasta ahora no soy capaz de cambiar el orden de arranquo
<mimecar> si ha cambiado el funcionamiento de grub
<mimecar> tendrás que preguntar en el canal inglés #ubuntu+1
<Guizans> Vaya. Gracias. Seguiré investigando.
<mimecar> es un inconveniente de usar versiones en desarrollo
<Guizans> Ya, ya lo se. Pero por otro lado lidiar con estos pequeños problemas a veces es divertido
<socratex> hola
<socratex> Tengo una duda: uso ubuntu 12.04 y no consigo que me funcionen bien los themes. Me explico, tanto con gnome shell como con unity me pasa que cuando instalo un tema nuevo y lo cambio solo me activa algunas de las características de dicho tema. He probado a reiniciar y a salir y volver a entrar a la sesión de usuario y nada. Alguien me podría ayudar?
<mimecar> los temas son para unity ?
<socratex> he probado de todo. He bajado temas para gnome shell desde gnome-look y también temas para unity. Hasta ahora usaba unity, y tenía este mismo problema, y ahora me he pasado a gnome-shell y me sucede lo mismo
<mimecar> si estas usando gnome-shell no tienes unity
<mimecar> ¿cómo instalas el tema?
<socratex> En la pantalla de inicio puedo elegir entre gnome-shell o unity. Ahora estoy usando gnome-shell, pero hasta ahora encendía con unity. Pues los temas los descargo y los meto en .themes. También he probado a meterlos en /usr/share/themes
<mimecar> ¿cómo seleccionas el tema?
<socratex> después los selecciono con el gnome-tweak-tool
<mimecar> pon el enlace al tema que estas usando
<socratex> Es que a ver: con el gnome-tweak no puedo elegir en todas las opciones el mismo tema. No sé si me explico
<mimecar> una cosa es el tema de gnome-shell y otra el de las ventanas
<socratex> Lo sé, pero lo que quiero decir es que, elija el tema que elija para gnome-shell o para las ventanas, siempre hay algún error en ellos.
<mimecar> pon el enlace al tema de gnome-shell que estas usando
<socratex> en unos no me cuadra bien el borde de las ventanas, en otros el gnome-shell tiene algún defecto con las capas alfa, y así con todos. Quizá sea lo normal, no sé. Pero es que cuando veo screenshots de los temas que tiene por ahí la gente veo no tienen errores
<socratex> ok, espera
<erAbuelo> re
<socratex> mimecar ,  es este: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/LittleBigMod_2nd?content=152088
<socratex> Aunque, vamos, ese por poner un ejemplo, porque me dan problemas todos
<socratex> exit
<mimecar> command not found
<erAbuelo> oño un fosco_ xDD
<calisto> hola gente que tal, alguien sabe donde puedo comprar un tablet con ubuntu o que tablet esta bueno para comprar que tenga ubuntu?
<mimecar> de momento no hay tabletas que lleven Ubuntu
<calisto> mimecar: he visto videos el tema es como saber que tabler esta bien soportado
<mimecar> hay alguna adaptación no oficial
<mimecar> pero de momento no hay productos oficiales que lleven Ubuntu
#ubuntu-es 2014-03-25
<FallenMirror> HOLA HIJOS DE PUTA
<FallenMirror> ._.
 * x-mint  saluda
<espagnol> buenas tardes, tengo una pregunta. Cuando pongo los auriculares en el pc se escucha bien, pero luego los saco y los alatavoces no reproducen el sonido automaticamente hasta que vuelvo a poner y sacar los auriculares nuevamente.
<espagnol> tambien lo puedo cambiar manualmente en control de volumen, pero no es la idea
<espagnol> alguna solucion?
<espagnol> alguien me puede ayudar a personalizar xubuntu?
<espagnol> buenas, alguien sabe que parte del OS es la que hace que los menús (archivo, ver, edicion,etc) se vean en la barra superior como en Ubuntu con Unity.
<espagnol> soy novato, tengo Xubuntu y estoy intentando personalizarlo
<Lopulus> hola... desde hace algun tiempo cuando inicio ubuntu me sale un cartel diciendo que mi sistema esta corriendo en el modo de low grafics...
<Lopulus> hola... desde hace algun tiempo cuando inicio ubuntu me sale un cartel diciendo que mi sistema esta corriendo en el modo de low grafics...
<noseasasi> Buenas
<Lopulus> hola noseasasi
<noseasasi> ;-)
<yawin> Hola, alguno tiene experiencia con Vidalia?
<yawin> Estoy en Xubuntu y me da error al iniciar. Y no encuentro por ninguna parte una solución. El error:
<yawin> (process:28838): GConf-WARNING **: Client failed to connect to the D-BUS daemon:
<yawin> An AppArmor policy prevents this sender from sending this message to this recipient, 0 matched rules; type="method_call", sender="(null)" (inactive) interface="org.freedesktop.DBus" member="Hello" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination="org.freedesktop.DBus" (bus)
<yawin> (<unknown>:28838): GConf-WARNING **: Client failed to connect to the D-BUS daemon:
<yawin> An AppArmor policy prevents this sender from sending this message to this recipient, 0 matched rules; type="method_call", sender="(null)" (inactive) interface="org.freedesktop.DBus" member="Hello" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination="org.freedesktop.DBus" (bus)
<buenaventura> !paste yawin
<kubot> yawin: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<yawin> Vaya, me había desconectado
<yawin> Lo siento por el paste
<yawin> http://pastebin.com/Djg8bcbz
<Lopulus> hay alguien?
<Lopulus> hola... desde hace algun tiempo cuando inicio ubuntu me sale un cartel diciendo que mi sistema esta corriendo en el modo de low grafics...
<GridCube> que raro
<Lopulus> si
<GridCube> Lopulus, te fijaste que drivers estas usando?
<Lopulus> hay veces que entra bien y otras no...
<GridCube> probaste borrar el xorg.conf de /etc/X11 para ver si arranca bien con los genericos?
<Lopulus> no, no lo hice. con startx lo hace bien
<Lopulus> grid
<Lopulus> GridCube,
<erAbuelo> buenas
<GridCube> Lopulus, bueno, proba
<Lopulus> ok... el controlador es nvidia version 304
<Lopulus> tengo unos cuantos xorg.config GridCube
<Lopulus> xorg.conf.dist-upgrade-201110140525
<Lopulus> xorg.conf.dist-upgrade-201204271206
<erAbuelo> ese es un pelin antiguo no?
<GridCube> el unico que se usa es el xorg.conf
<GridCube> si esta con cualquier otro nombre el sistema no lo usa
<Lopulus>  xorg.conf.failsafe
<Lopulus> ok
<GridCube> tendras algun programa que guarda los backups para recuperarlos en caso que los necesites
<Lopulus> GridCube, no tengo el xorg.config solo
<erAbuelo> sera xorg.conf
<GridCube> es .conf no .config
<Lopulus> esta bien... si, no lo tengo
<erAbuelo> actualmente no hace falta
<Lopulus> entiendo, pero leiste lo que puse en cual era mi problema?
<Lopulus> erAbuelo,
<erAbuelo> si, que actualmente tienes configurado a baja resolucion, cambia la resolucion en la configuracion de ubuntu
<Lopulus> yo no lo configure, sino que hay veces que entra bien y otras que no
<erAbuelo> a veces si a veces no?
<Lopulus> aja
<erAbuelo> eso no es normal, has revisado los logs de las X cuando no entra bien?
<Lopulus> no, por mas que revise no los entenderia :-(
<erAbuelo> pues cuando pase, guardas el log, y la proxima vez que entres aqui subes ese log a algun servicio tipo pastebin, y nos pasas el link para que lo miremos
<erAbuelo> sino es imposible ayudarte
<Lopulus> ok... en este momento estoy con el sistema con problemas.... e ingrese ejecutando con startx
<erAbuelo> pues aprovecha
<Lopulus> erAbuelo, coomo lo puedo abrir para verlo?
<erAbuelo> ?
<Lopulus> no puedo abrirlo....
<Lopulus> o mejor dicho, cual debo abrir para verlo?
<erAbuelo> si mal no recuerdo /var/log/Xorg.0.log o algo asi
<Lopulus> ahi lo encontre... ahora te lo paso
<Lopulus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7151675/
<Lopulus> mil gracias desde ya....
<erAbuelo> voy a mirar
<Lopulus> ok...
<erAbuelo> parece ser un problema con la conexion del monitor, no encuentra modos compatibles
<erAbuelo> con la maxima resoluciobn
<erAbuelo> es un portatil ?
<Lopulus> no, un pc comun
<erAbuelo> lo digo por la resolucion que le mete 1440x900
<wicope> hola. ¿Me podrían decir como actualizo sólo un paquete desde el terminal? gracias
<Lopulus> el monitor me tira esa resolucion syncmaster 943nwx
<erAbuelo> lo raro es que a veces la pille bien, deberias comprobar el cable
<Yukiteru> Lopulus: ese monitor es un 18.5 pulgadas??
<Lopulus> Yukiteru, la verdad que no lo se, el problema aparecio hace poco y al monitor lo tengo hace como 5 años...
<Lopulus> verificare el cable como dice erAbuelo
<Yukiteru> Lopulus: pues leyendo un poco en samsung
<Yukiteru> el monitor si es de 18.5 pulgadas
<Yukiteru> y su resolucion es de 1440x900
<Lopulus> ok, eso que implica
<Yukiteru> yo veo todo correcto en el log
<Yukiteru> salvo algunos WW y EE
<Yukiteru> que el monitor samsung esta bien configurado
<Yukiteru> al menos en el log aparece bien
<Yukiteru> que problema tienes con el??
<Lopulus> no arranca en ocasiones, y me dice que arranca en baja resolucion
<Lopulus> ghjh mjnjlkl
<Yukiteru> mmmm dices que tienes una laptop, me imagino que deberas configurar el xorg.conf de tu nvidia para que reconozca el otro monitor con una configuracion de resolucion exacta cada vez
<Lopulus> no, tengo un de escritorio
<Yukiteru> saltandose la conf automatica
<Yukiteru> entonces configura el monitor con una resolucion exacta obviando la conf automatica
<Yukiteru> eso solucionaria el problema
<Yukiteru> para eso puedes usar nvidia-settings
<Yukiteru> y poner la resolucion nativa por defecto en vez de usar la autoconf usando el EDID del monitor
<Lopulus> ok, ahora me tengo que ir a trbajar... vere que hago mas tarde...
<Lopulus> mil gracias a todo el mundo
<Yukiteru>  UseEDID "false"
<Yukiteru> esa si no me equivoco es la configuracion que debes activar para que no use el EDID el drivers
<Yukiteru> y puedas configurar la resolucion de forma manual
<Yukiteru> de todas formas lease el man de nvidia alli estan todas las opciones
<Lopulus> gxs Yukiteru
<lamusj> Buenas, alguien sabe donde puedo encontrar una comunidad de moodle en español ??? foro? chat?
<Yukiteru> Lopulus: ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1383117
<Yukiteru> no hay de que man
<Yukiteru> Lopulus: aqui esta otra
<Yukiteru> ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9625/README/appendix-d.html
<espagnol> hola a todos. alguien me podria ayudar a instalar unity 2d en Xubuntu 13.10?
<espagnol> por favor?
<espagnol> estoy usando esta pagina para orientarme: http://askubuntu.com/questions/184992/running-unity-2d-in-xubuntu-12-04
<GridCube> :/
<Guest5198> hola a todos amigos
<espagnol> estimados, alguien me puede ayudar a configurar unity 2D en Xubuntu?
<kurama10> espagnol: si tienes los repo solo lo instlas
<kurama10> con apt
<kurama10> google es tu amigo
<kurama10> menos 30 seg de busqueda me lelvo encontraro
<espagnol> si, mira, estoy siguien un tutorial
<espagnol> actualicé los repositorios
<kurama10> http://askubuntu.com/questions/284305/unity-2d-on-ubuntu-13-04-or-is-it-too-fast-to-matter
<espagnol> yo instale la distribucion de Ubuntu 12.04 y lo actualice hasta 13.10
<espagnol> entonces me dice que ya tengo instalado lo que necesito
<espagnol> y lo agregue en inicio de sesion
<espagnol> pero no pasa nada
<kurama10> pues solo cuando te loges selecciona el escrittio
<kurama10> en el mdm o gdm o kdm ahi busca los escritorios
<kurama10> ahi se leccionas los escritorios
<espagnol> pero espera
<espagnol> instalé cinnamon, gnome3, xfce y xubuntu
<espagnol> entonces lo que estoy tratando de hacer es instalar el panel de unity 2d en xubuntu
<espagnol> http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/15000729/Unity-2D-panel-launcher-en-XFCE-4-10---Xubuntu-12-04.html
<espagnol> con ese tutorial
<espagnol> es lo unico que quiero. El panel y el launcher
<espagnol> sudo apt-get update  sudo apt-get install unity-2d
<espagnol> y me dice que los paquetes ya estan instalado, que no es necesario actualizar
<kurama10> y ya viste lo demas de donde dice que tienes que arrancar el servicio
<kurama10> * Una vez instalado, habrá que agregar en "Sesión e inicio" >> "Autoarranque de aplicaciones" >> añadir +
<kurama10> ponen estos datos: a) nombre: Unity2D XFCE
<kurama10> b) descripción: Unity2D
<kurama10> c) Comando: unity-2d-she
<kurama10> o ya ejecutaste el comando en consola
<kurama10> ?
<kurama10> unity-2d-shell
<kurama10> ??
<kurama10> ya viste lo que dicen los logs
<kurama10> ?
<kurama10> hay muchas cosas por revisar
<espagnol> si
<espagnol> ya lo hice
<espagnol> soy novato, instale linux antes de ayer en la noche
<espagnol> me he puesto al día con el tema de los escritorios y los shell y las distros
<espagnol> pero es mucha informacion de una
<espagnol> sobre todo viviendo de un entorno tan simple como Windows
<espagnol> espagnol@espagnol-Compaq-Presario-CQ40-Notebook-PC:~$ unity-2d-shell unity-2d-shell: no se encontró la orden
<kurama10> solo dale una vez unity-2d-shell
<kurama10> ahi la pusiste 2 veces
<espagnol> esta una sola vez
<espagnol> espagnol@espagnol-Compaq-Presario-CQ40-Notebook-PC:~$ unity-2d-shell
<espagnol> ahi es cuando lo ingreso
<kurama10> y que te marca
<kurama10> ?
<espagnol> y me devuelve esto: unity-2d-shell: no se encontró la orden
<kurama10> mmmm
<espagnol> entonces claro, lo agregue al inicio de sesion pero no ejecuta nada
<kurama10> ok dale unity y luego aprietas la tecla de tabulador , es la que esta arriba del bloque de mayusculas
<kurama10> asi auto completaras el comando
<kurama10> aprietala 2 o 3 veces si no lo completa entonces no esta instalado
<espagnol> ok, dame un segundo por favor
<espagnol> espagnol@espagnol-Compaq-Presario-CQ40-Notebook-PC:~$ unity unity                       unity-tweak-tool unity-greeter               unity-webapps-desktop-file unity-scope-loader          unity-webapps-runner
<espagnol> me arroja todos esos comandos
<espagnol> que opinas kurama10?
<espagnol> kurama10 ! ahi está!
<espagnol> es solo unity!
<espagnol> no unity-2d-shell
<kurama10> ok
<kurama10> ahi ta
<kurama10> vale pues
<kurama10> pues asunto arreglado
<espagnol> ahora lo agrego al inicio de sesion y deberia estar correcto verdad?
<jorge> hola
<MrTulias> hola jorge
<zen_monkey> Estoy intentando instalar precise desde la mini iso (ya chequee su sha1 y da bien) y se cuelga luego de elegir el mirror y la carpeta /ubuntu/ alguien tiene idea de que pueda ser?
<mimecar> ¿por qué usas la instalación de red?
<espagnol> quien me puede ayudar con Unity en XFCE? le doy sudo apt-get install unity-2d y me dice que ya esta en su version mas reciente. Pero cuando hago unity (TAB) no me figura el unity-2d en ningun proceso.
<espagnol> entonces, efectivamente estoy corriendo unity en Xubuntu en estos momentos, pero creo la version 2D funcionaria mas rapida y no se como cambiarlo
<mimecar> seguro?
<espagnol> seguro.
<mimecar> si usas XFCE no usas Unity
<espagnol> estoy en el escritorio Xubuntu y por la consola hice correr unity
<espagnol> y lo agregue a las aplicaciones de inicio de sesion
<mimecar> es una combinación bastante extraña
<espagnol> pero tengo el panel XFCE debajo de la barra superior de unity
<espagnol> y no me muestran ninguna notificacion
<mimecar> XFCE ya tiene una barra de notificaciones
<espagnol> mimecar: me puedes ayudar?
<mimecar> nunca he usado una combinación como la que tienes
<mimecar> si tienes puesto XFCE, usa ese escritorio al completo
<mimecar> no mezcles cosas
<espagnol> lo hago porque me funciona demasiado lento Ubuntu con Unity
<espagnol> en cambio cuando cambio XFCE y le sumo Unity, entonces funciona mas rapido
<mimecar> quita el área de notificaciones de xfce
<espagnol> ok, dame un momento
<espagnol> al parecer, este es el proceso
<espagnol> xfce4-notifyd-config
<mimecar> quita el widget de la barra
<mimecar> no mates procesos
<espagnol> como lo puedo matar?
<espagnol> aaah ok
<espagnol> no puedo alcanzarlo porque la barra superior de unity esta por encima
<hbautista> http://elementaryos.org/
<mimecar> quita unity y modifica la barra de XFCE
<espagnol> ok
<espagnol> entonces, saco unity de las aplicaciones del inicio, cierro sesion y modifico el panel de notificaciones de XFCE?
<mimecar> si quieres seguir usando Unity, sí
<mimecar> aunque unity cargará más cosas en el inicio
<mimecar> y al estar integrado en gnome es posible que tengas cosas que no funcionan en XFCE
<espagnol> pero segun tus conocimientos: unity vendria siendo solamente el lanzador de la izquierda, la barra superior con las notificaciones, y el "theme" de las ventanas?
<mimecar> junto con las modificaciones que ha hecho Canonical a Ubuntu
<mimecar> no verás Unity en otras distribuciones por las modificaciones que han hecho
<mimecar> puede que te funcionan partes pero seguramente faltará algo
<espagnol> en tu experiencia, XFCE es mas liviano que Xubuntu?
<mimecar> ...
<espagnol> y esos son los mas livianos que hay?
<mimecar> Xubuntu usa XFCE como escritorio
<mimecar> XFCE o LXDE son escritorios ligeros
<espagnol> entonces Xubuntu es una distribucion y XFCE es el escritorio?
<mimecar> sí
<espagnol> entonces, Xubuntu con unity no tiene sentido
<mimecar> mucho sentido no tiene
<espagnol> unity es lo que hace que Ubuntu sea pesado?
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> Ubuntu tiene más cosas aparte de Unity
<espagnol> mira, yo soy bien basico con mis aplicaciones, mas que nada navegador, spotify, documentos, torrents y lo unico que quiero es fluidez
<espagnol> que me recomiendas tu?
<mimecar> nada
<mimecar> prueba xubuntu y si no te gusta busca otro entorno
<espagnol> ok, muchas gracias por tu ayuda nuevamente mimecar
<espagnol> vamos a seguir probando
<lamusj>  
<erAbuelo> re
<coloso> hola a todos alguien podria ayudarme es que nose que le paso a mi lap y ya no puedo entrar a ubuntu
<coloso> despues de que se actualizo windows 8.1
<coloso> y lo unico que veo es que al intentar recuperar el arranque ocn boot-repair no  pasa nada
<coloso> y cheque las particiones y 2 me salen como uknow
<coloso> y en cun cuadro negro
<coloso> nose que pase
<coloso> :(
<mimecar> la actualización a Windows 8.1 es bastante grande
<mimecar> inicia con un live usb y reinstala grub
<coloso> eso es lo que hice pero ya no me deja entrar a ubuntu
<coloso> de hecho use boot-repair para reinstalar el grub y no sirvio asi que instale de nbuevo ubuntu
<coloso> y nada
<coloso> sigue igual
<mimecar> para que usas boot-repair?
<mimecar> windows 8.1 modifica el MBR, aparte tienes que configurar la bios para que permita usar grub
<coloso> si eso hice, de hecho lo use por que lo lei en un tutorial googleando pero nada
<coloso> la primera ves que formatie mi maquina hice una instalacion limpia de windows 8.1 y ubuntu 13.10 ambos de 64 bits
<coloso> y tenia grub sin problemas
<coloso> luego entre a ubuntu a actualoizar paquetes y es cuando me dio el problema
<coloso> despues de avecrse actualizado windows por sus actualizaciones normales
<coloso> lo que creo que es el las particiones pero no estoy seguro me meti a gparted por live cd y le saque pantallazo
<coloso> como podria hacer que la vieras minecar?
<mimecar> sube la imagen a imagebin o similar
<coloso> ok
<coloso> esto es lo que logre sacar http://imagebin.org/301817
<coloso> nose si por hay vaya la cosa
<coloso> las partes que dicen ukenow
<mimecar> sda3 no sería la partición uefi de Ubuntu?
<coloso> y es que solo me deja entrar a windows como si ubuntu jamas lo9 ubiera instalado
<coloso> no lose soy nuevio en esto
<coloso> o nose como modificar eso
<coloso> mas que con gparted
<coloso> nose si hay que volver a formatear o asi
<mimecar> windows no debería modificar la partición de Ubuntu
<coloso> pero creo que si lo hizo o nose que paso que cuando reinicia ubuntu ya no podia entrar en el
<coloso> y mi pantalla de mi lap tintineaba mucho
<coloso> despues paro pero ya solo puedo entrar a windows y a ubuntu no me deja
<coloso> es mas ni me aparece el grub
<coloso> entra en automatico a windows
<mimecar> es un portátil?
<coloso> si
<coloso> una toshiba
<mimecar> busca en google si tiene alguna incompatiblidad con windows 8.1 y Ubuntu
<coloso> eso hice pero no encontre nada
<coloso> de hecho cuando recien instale los sistemas no habia problema
<coloso> y si podia meterme a los 2
<coloso> con grub
<coloso> pero nose que paso que dfe pronto paso eso
<coloso> y solo puedo ntrar a windows
<coloso> pero antes si me dejaba sin problemas
<coloso> solo que nose que paso hay o que signifique eso de las particiones
<coloso> si sea normal o que pase?
<mimecar> no es normal
<coloso> borre todas las particiones y reinstale ubntu y nada me sigue saliendo igual
<coloso> como si no hubiera hecho nada
<mimecar> hacer eso no sirve de nada
<coloso> tambien modifique lso parametros de la bios y nada
<mimecar> si windows detecta errores en una partición puede intentar arreglarlos
<coloso> entonces meto el live cd de windows 8 aver si lo reparA?
<mimecar> va a reparar una partición que no corresponde a Windows?
<coloso> no lose
<coloso> no creo
<coloso> porque si puedo entrar a windows lo que no puedo es entrar a ubuntu
<mimecar> windows debe estar actuando sobre las otras particiones
<coloso> en windows si no tengo ningun problema
<coloso> y hay alguna forma de corregir eso?
<mimecar> no lo se
<espagnol> ayuda amigos. no me aparece el panel de xfce en xubuntu, y no me aparece el gestor de ventanas
<espagnol> como puedo hacer para reestablecer las preferencias?
<espagnol> los ultimos comandos que introduje siguiendo un tutorial fueron:
<espagnol> sudo xfce4-panel -q
<espagnol> killall -kill xfconfd
<espagnol> killall -kill xfsettingsd
<espagnol> como puedo borrar por completo un escritorio?
 * xoan buenas
#ubuntu-es 2014-03-26
<Jcoco17> hola buenas noches soy Jose usuario nuevo en Ubuntu ver 12.04 necesito que me asesoren
<Jcoco17> con una consulta que tengo sobre las aplicaciones
<Jcoco17> quien me podria ayudar?
<Jcoco17> hola buenas noches soy Jose usuario nuevo en Ubuntu ver 12.04 necesito que me asesoren
<Jcoco17> hola buenas noches soy Jose usuario nuevo en Ubuntu ver 12.04 necesito que me asesoren
<Jcoco17> con una consulta que tengo sobre las aplicaciones
<Jcoco17> quien me podria ayudar?
 * user-cat hol -a
 * x-mint  saluda
<erAbuelo> buenas
<FallenMirror> Tengo una pregunta rápida, ¿alguien podría ayudarme?
<erAbuelo> ciao
<FallenMirror> I need help.
<buenaventura> !alguien FallenMirror
<kubot> FallenMirror: Muchas de las preguntas hechas en #ubuntu-es comienzan con "alguien usa/sabe/hace...", haga su pregunta directamente al canal sin preguntar si alguien esta disponible. Utilizar la palabra "alguien" podría hacer pensar a las personas que su objetivo es encontrar un ayudante personal. La ayuda es proporcionada por el canal, y por nadie en particular. Ver tambien, !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<FallenMirror> Oh.
<FallenMirror> En tal caso, sencillamente quiero que me digáis
<FallenMirror> ¡cómo demonios! Uso la ruedecita del ratón
<FallenMirror> en Chrome.
<buenaventura> a qué te referís?
<FallenMirror> Pues a que cuando pincho ( aprieto, con el dedo )
<FallenMirror> la rueda de mi ratón en chrome
<FallenMirror> o aquí mismo
<buenaventura> sí
<FallenMirror> no sirve
<FallenMirror> ( En Windows sale un modo de scrolling veloz, en Ubuntu nada )
<buenaventura> no tiene esa funcionalidad chrome en linux
<buenaventura> podés instalar algún addon que te permita hacerlo
<FallenMirror> ¿Sabes cuál?
<FallenMirror> Es que yo hace un año tenía uno
<FallenMirror> pero ya me olvidé del nombre y no lo encuentro.
<buenaventura> acá mencionan algunos http://askubuntu.com/questions/28150/chrome-chromium-middle-mouse-button-for-scroll-linux-mac
<FallenMirror> ¡Hecho! Gracias, es lo que quería.
<buenaventura> :)
<Yukiteru> buenos doas
<Yukiteru> *dias
<noseasasi> Buenasss ...
<espagnol> estimados, buenas tardes. En un principio instalé la version 12.04 de Ubuntu y la actulicé hasta la 13.10. Luego, en busca de algo mas liviano instalé Xubuntu, XFCE, Cinnamon y Gnome3. Despues de eso instalé Unity en Xubuntu y tratando de hacer que se pareciera aun más seguí unos tutoriales por internet y ahora no tengo barras de inicio ni margenes de ventana, ni paneles superiores ni inferiorios ni iconos de notificaciones en
<espagnol> Hay alguna forma de reestablecer las configuraciones de cada escritorio a cero?
<Guest52372> buenas
<powerpcG4> hola, tengo un amigo al lado que tiene instalado 12.04 en un Mac PowerPC G4 y se olvido su password de usuario y por lo tanto la de root. NO tiene un liuve cd pero a lo mejor al iniciar el portatil con yaboot podria el hacer algo.
#ubuntu-es 2014-03-27
<leom33> hola hola hola
<leom33> intento grabar con gtk-recordmy* y no toma el audio del sistemaç
<leom33> :'(
<leom33> >:o
<leom33> intento grabar con gtk-recordmy* y no toma el audio del sistema
<leom33> intento grabar con gtk-recordmy* y no toma el audio del sistema, me he leido varios tutos pero no lo consigo
<kmilogars90> que tal.
<kmilogars90> necesito que apache2 me muestra una pagina web a cierto rango de ip. ejemplo si tengo 192.168.0.12 - 192.168.0.14. si el usuario con ip 192.168.0.13 ingresa muestre la pagina, si un usuario con  ip 192.168.0.30 no la muestre
<kmilogars90> nadie ayuda
<kmilogars90> lastima
<leom33> km
<wiherna> hola
<wiherna> alguien por aca_
<leom33> 8-)
<leom33> que le pasa al chat que hace unas cuantas horas que nadie ayuda a nadie?
 * x-mint  saluda
<elyolo> buenas
<noseasasi> Buenasss...
<Yukiteru> buenos dias a todos
<zen_monkey> hola, instale 13.10 y tengo un problema en el arranque, luego de plymouth veo el fondo de pantalla y puntero y todo queda negro, los vuelvo a ver y negro nuevamente, así hasta que la reinicio...
<zen_monkey> alguna idea de que pueda ser?
<pichi1> hola, sin prestar atención seguí un tutorial de no se que... en algún momento mande el comando dist-update (o algo así) como consecuencia se me cambio el archivo sources.list. Los repositorios en vez de decir "lucid" (que es la versión) dicen "precice"... como puedo hacer para recuperar el archivo?
<guampa> si no guardaste copia tenes que modificarlo de nuevo
<pichi1> gracias guampa, a mano? uno por uno?... hay una pagina htt.../ubuntu....../sources-o-matic que supuestamente lo recupera, pero no esta disponible y no se si es de fiar, tenes alguna idea?
<guampa> no son tantos
<guampa> deben ser 10 lineas como mucho, es mas complicado ir a buscar un sitio o cualquier otra cosa que hacer 10 cambios
<pichi1> tenes razón, si no queda otra... gracias por la onda
<pichi1> guampa, funciono perfecto, en este momento se esta actualizando y no salio ningún error de dependencias y etc, etc. una vez mas... gracias
<guampa> me alegro que funcione pichi1
<guampa> siempre hace una copia .orig antes de modificar cosas
<leom33> hola mondo
<leom33> *mundo
<FallenMirror> I need help, I have black screen when full screen mode ON. How to solve it.
<MrTulias> Buenas. Al arrancar me aparece un mensaje 'no se puede montar la unidad (o volumen) UUID 'chorizo de números'. He mirado con blkid todas las particiones que tengo y ninguna se corresponde con la uuid (la de swap no la muestra)... ¿Puede ser de una anterior instalación? Creo que aparece desde que quité un sistema para poner otro
<mimecar> ¿qué sistema has quitado?
<MrTulias> Mint, instalé en su lugar xubuntu
<mimecar> borraste todas las particiones y reinstalaste grub?
<MrTulias> Las particiones las formateé en la instalación, supongo que el grub se reinstalaría también
<mimecar> reinstala grub y pon bien el uid
<MrTulias> ¿Lo pongo yo la uuid?
<mimecar> si no te inicia el sistema, sí
<MrTulias> No, si el sistema inicia si espero, pero quería quitar el mensaje
<mimecar> has añadido un disco externo al fstab?
<MrTulias> No, es un portátil
<mimecar> no tiene nada que ver
<mimecar> ningún disco externo que se conecte por usb?
<noseasasi> Mrt
<noseasasi> Tulias: instalaste desde usb verdad?
<noseasasi> ups perdon
<MrTulias> Sí, pero no sé si lo habré añadido al fstab. noseasasi , sí
<noseasasi> se añade automaticamente y en debian da problemas de permisos al montar usbs externos
<noseasasi> comenta esa parte del fstab y reinicia servicios o si no sabes el pc
<noseasasi> me parece que me he cripexplicado...
<noseasasi> ;-)
<noseasasi> me entiendes lo que quiero transmitirrte
<FallenMirror> Es profundo, no cabe duda de ello.
<noseasasi> juas, juas!
<MrTulias> Voy a ver los uuid de los usbs, a ver si es el de instalación o algo. Buscaré eso del fstab también (/ a ver si lo encuentro). Gracias
<noseasasi> haz un paste de #/etc/fstab
<noseasasi> y te ayudamos
<noseasasi> cat /etc/fstab
<noseasasi> es suficiente y copia aqui
<mimecar> ponlo en pastebin
<noseasasi> no creo que sea un superchurro....
<noseasasi> je, je
<noseasasi> pero no te falta razón mimecar
<mimecar> si activas la protección del canal tendrás que esperar
<MrTulias> Perdón, estaba mirando el fichero. Es la swap http://paste.ubuntu.com/7164194/
<noseasasi> Va a ser que no tengo ni gota de razón...
<noseasasi> solo se ven tus tres particiones de disco y no hay nada extra
<MrTulias> Con blkid no muestra la uuid de esa partición
<noseasasi> MrTulias: la partición swap está montada?
<MrTulias> Eso estaba mirando, en utilidad de discos me pone 'desconocido' en el espacio de las particiones, http://imagebin.org/302154
<MrTulias> La pone como de intercambio, pero lo de los montejes son guiones
<MrTulias> montajes*
<noseasasi> escribe en una termianl top y lee la primera poarte de la tercera línea que corresponde a la swap
<noseasasi> perdon quinta
<MrTulias> Me temo que no... swap: 0k total   0k used
<noseasasi> pues creoque has de averiguar el uid ese o como se diga y editar el fstab a mano como root y reiniciar.
<MrTulias> ¿Pruebo un swapon a ver qué hace?
<noseasasi> por probar...
<noseasasi> pero si funciona tendrias que reiniciarlo todas las veces que enciendas tu portatil
<noseasasi> la directa renovar fstab
<midebian> swapon -s
<MrTulias> No va... Con la s no pone nada y con la a no se puede encontrar el dispositivo para uuid...
<noseasasi> os dejo los hijos reclaman, creo que usar blkid para sacar el uid actual de la swap y editar fstab
<noseasasi> saludos!
<MrTulias> Gracias noseasasi
<MrTulias> o/
<Artemis3> MrTulias, usar swap no vale la pena ;)
<MrTulias> Ya, por lo que he podido entender para suspender y eso, pero la cosa es que no la monta y me sale un mensaje al iniciar
<Artemis3> solo para hibernar
<midebian> para mi si vale a pena usar swap
<Artemis3> suspender no necesita swap
<midebian> asi puedo hibernar
<midebian> aunque ahorita no uso nada de los 4 gigas que tengo
<mimecar> si te quedas sin luz suspender no sirve de nada
<midebian> pero cuando hiberno si lo necesito.
<Artemis3> bueno solo para eso
<mimecar> y como memoria auxiliar
<Artemis3> una particion de 4.01g o algo asi
<Artemis3> mejor que nunca se use como memoria
<Artemis3> vm.swappiness=0 o algo asi
<midebian> si tienes 6 gigas y tienes un generador electrico si se te va la luz, no te sirve.
<midebian> pero en mi pais se va siempre la luz entoces si le veo que me sirva.
<Artemis3> yo ya ni le pongo swap a las instalaciones, ni la netbook tiene
<Artemis3> si se va la luz no hibernaste
<Artemis3> asi que es lo mismo
<midebian> si pero como uso laptop
<midebian> si cabal me da tiempo
<midebian> jejeje
<Artemis3> bueno tienes chance si
<Artemis3> a mi me gusta mucho el pm-suspend-hybrid
<Artemis3> nunca usaria los otros metodos
<Artemis3> en esta lamentablemente no sirve el suspend
<ivedci89> auxilio he seguido este tuto... en una pc con lubuntu 12.04 y ahora solo inicia el memtest
<ivedci89> http://www.guia-ubuntu.com/index.php?title=Borrar_kernels_antiguos
<MrTulias> Eso tengo, sí, 4 gigas. Ahora no sé qué debería hacer. Se supone que debería modificar fstab y ponerle la uuid de la swap (sda5), pero 'sudo blkid /dev/sda5' no arroja ningún resultado
<mimecar> ivedci89, has dejado algún kernel?
<Artemis3> sin el /dev/sda5
<ivedci89> claro
<Artemis3> solo sudo blkid te muestra todo
<MrTulias> ah, vale
<Artemis3> si ya particionaste swap ahi te debe salir
<Artemis3> añades en fstab y ya
<Artemis3> ah no ni siquiera
<Artemis3> bueno si añadela
<MrTulias> No, no aparece
<Artemis3> no la hiciste?
<ivedci89> mimecar: ene l tutorial dice que debo dejar  linux-image-generic entonces...lo he dejado, y quité los demas.
<mimecar> todos?
<Artemis3> MrTulias, tienes que hacer la particion, y activarla con mkswap hiciste eso?
<ivedci89> y el grub no se muestra al inicio ya que no hay otro S.O y arranca directamente memtest
<MrTulias> Sí, pero no la monta o reconoce o algo. Con mkswap no lo hice, lo hice con gparted en la última instalación
<ivedci89> asi lo dice el tuto
<Artemis3> MrTulias, seguramente te falta eso
<mimecar> me parece que has quitado todos los kernels
<ivedci89> en teoria son los kernels viejos los que mostraba el filtro de grep
<Artemis3> MrTulias, usa mkswap...
<ivedci89> es lo que sospecho
<ivedci89> el asunto es como repararlo
<mimecar> no se si podrás repararlo
<mimecar> inicia con un live cd y prueba con chroot
<ivedci89> =-O
<ivedci89> qué es eso?
<ivedci89> ya acabo de iniciar con un live
<mimecar> un comando que cambia el sistema de archivos
<mimecar> ¿cuándo espacio tienes libre en tu disco duro?
<MrTulias> Ok, Artemis3. Gracias por vuestra ayuda
<ivedci89> como 2gb
<mimecar> ¿qué tamaño tiene tu disco duro?
<Artemis3> MrTulias, ya sirve?
<MrTulias> No sé, estoy en la fase man mkswap :P
<ivedci89> son unos 30gb
<ivedsinkernel> mimecar: son unos 30gb
<ivedsinkernel> pero a que viene estas preguntas?
<mimecar> los kernels antiguos no ocupan tanto
<ivedsinkernel> por lo que vi en linea de comandos eran más de 100MB por cada kernel que sacaba
<mimecar> ¿tenías 10 / 20 kernels?
<ivedsinkernel> no es raro que se deje desinstalar aun el kernel que se está usando!!!???
<Artemis3> MrTulias, mkswap /dev/blah
<Artemis3> con sudo
<mimecar> el kernel está en memoria
<ivedsinkernel> no, eran 4 o 5 no se porque los copie y di enter
<ivedsinkernel> comprendo
<mimecar> guarda primero un backup de tus datos en un disco externo
<ivedsinkernel> en realidad esta el home y en otra particion
<ivedsinkernel> mimecar:  aunque leí su --help no comprendo cómo usar chroot
<mimecar> tendrás que buscar información
<mimecar> no se si podrás instalar un kernel aunque uses chroot
<ivedsinkernel> cual es su trabajo ponerme como / al disco que esta aqui
<mimecar> algo parecido
<ivedsinkernel> bueno buscare, pero si me lio mucho os molestare de nuevo...
<mimecar> haz un backup por si tienes que reinstalar
<mimecar> es un disco externo
<MrTulias> He probado la opción -c y me ha cambiado la uuid (la de veces que he puesto esto y no sé qué es :p). He leído que con la opción -U puedo ponerle la que quiero, pero... ¿Cómo lo pongo? A ver si sería así: sudo mkswap -U chorizonúmero /dev/sda5
<mimecar> para que le quieres cambiar el id?
<MrTulias> Porque no se va a corresponder con el de los fstab de los sistemas instalados, creo
<mimecar> no es más sencillo cambiar el ID de fstab
<mimecar> que modificar una partición?
<MrTulias> ¿De todos?
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> sólo tienes 1 partición que no carga
<mimecar> ponle el ID que tiene ahora
<MrTulias> Pero la swap lo usan 3 _buntus... ¿no darán problemas los otros?
<MrTulias> He mirado los fstab de los otros y todos tienen la misma uuid en la swap
<MrTulias> ¿Modifico todos con la que me ha creado mkswap?
<mimecar> cómo?
<mimecar> tienes 3 Ubuntus instaladas en la misma máquina y compartes particiones?
<MrTulias> La swap sólo
<mimecar> hay alguna razón para tener 3 versiones de Ubuntu?
<MrTulias> Estoy usando ubuntu, probando xubuntu e intentando aprender cómo funciona bugtraq
<MrTulias> Las uso unos días una y otros otra
<mimecar> puedes usar Unity y XFCE en la misma máquina sin tener varias versiones
<mimecar> para bugtaq con un USB haces lo mismo
<mimecar> si tienes la partición de swap en 3 sitios, tendrás que cambiarlo en todos
<MrTulias> Iba a mandar todo al garete, pero no me funcionó la partición de recuperación. Dentro de un mes es fácil que borre todo e instala la nueva, aver qué tal va
<MrTulias> a ver*
<MrTulias> Bueno, voy a editar ficheros, gracias de nuevo por la ayuda
<MrTulias> Ya tengo swap :)
<leom33> mimecar:  lo he recuperado ahora tengo kernel e instale uno
<leom33> solo que el mouse que usaba no arranca pero tal vez es que se le rompio el cable ya que en un momento se tironeó
<leom33> solo estoy desde un mouse usb
<leom33> bueno gente bella pude restaurar el sistema ya que tenia un disco duro con el mismo "sistema" instalado
<leom33> copié la carpeta boot
<leom33> del disco sano al que yo "rompi"
<leom33> luego modifique los UUID de disco que estaban en grub.cfg
<leom33> 8-) anotenlo por si algun despistado como yo le ocurre =
<leom33> me extraña
<leom33> que
<leom33> en aquel tutorial que leia
<leom33> no figure el comando uname -r para saber el kernel que se esta ejecutando y excluirlo del "purge"
<leom33> dicho tuto es http://www.guia-ubuntu.com/index.php?title=Borrar_kernels_antiguos
<jetpilotx> hola a todos komo estan :D
<jetpilotx> que comentan al respecto de la nueva version de ubuntu 14.04
#ubuntu-es 2014-03-28
<jetpilotx> :o cuanto komentario me dueelen los ojos de ver tantooo
<jetpilotx> ggnzdg
<jetpilotx> nadg
<jetpilotx> nad
<jetpilotx> n
<jetpilotx> adgn
<jetpilotx> ae
<jetpilotx> ym
<uniqdom> Hola... estoy desarrollando un proyecto universitario, trata sobre la programación de una pila TCP/IP... llego el momento necesitaré desactivar la pila TCP/IP que viene con ubuntu para poder probar la que estamos desarrollando... alguna idea de como desactivarla?
<uniqdom> por el momento estamos usando un sniffer y un inyector de paquetes
<uniqdom> llegado el momento*
<ivedci89-desktop> alguien aqui que tenga claro cómo grabar el escritorio pero no el microfono sino el propio sonido de los altavoces?
<ivedci89-desktop> Ubuntu 13.10 (hasta ahora he intentado con recordmydesktop)
<uniqdom> intentaste con videolan (aka VLC)?
<ivedci89-desktop> mmm no
<uniqdom> dame un segundo y lo pruebo yo
<ivedci89-desktop> lo intento
<uniqdom> ivedci89-desktop, no lo he conseguido... ni siquiera he podido grabar desde el mic
<ivedci89-desktop> uhf
<uniqdom> solo quieres audio? o tb video?¡
<ivedci89-desktop> yo hace dos dias que intento esto... de a ratos en total son como 5 horas que le meto y no he podido
<ivedci89-desktop> sé que se puede porque he visto varios videos en internet de gente que usa linux y graba directamente los sonidos del sistema
<ivedci89-desktop> pero tras leer muchos tutoriales no lo consigo
<ivedci89-desktop> el video con el audio del system
<uniqdom> yo recuerdo haberlo hecho con ffmpeg y luego con avconv (creo que se llama así ahora)
<ivedci89-desktop> sin lo que se captura del microfono
<uniqdom> y despues aprendí a hacerlo con VLC... y era muy simple
<uniqdom> pero ahora no lo consigo
<ivedci89-desktop> si solo quieres el video y microfono recordmydesktop es perfecto
<ivedci89-desktop> pero ahora busco el modo de poner audio o sea musica de verdad a mi escritorio mientras se forma el video y no puedo
<ivedci89-desktop> he visto gente en internet que usa Jack
<ivedci89-desktop> y un plugin extraño que no tengo idea de dónde lo sacaron
<uniqdom> ivedci89-desktop, encontré la linea de comando que usaba antes de hacerlo con VLC
<uniqdom> lo dejo en pastebin
<ivedci89-desktop> :-D
<uniqdom> http://pastebin.com/LT49Wt8s
<uniqdom> solo probé la última linea de comando (video + audio y al menos a mi me funciona)
<uniqdom> ojo que yo ocupo Debian
<ivedci89-desktop> :-D
<uniqdom> todo bien?
<ivedci89-desktop> sisi es que estaba en otro sitio
<ivedci89-desktop> uniqdom:
<ivedci89-desktop> lo leere uniqdom ... en gral lo que en debian funciona aqui en ubu tambien
<ivedci89-desktop> al reves es dificil
<uniqdom> me tengo que ir... suerte en eso
<linuxas_> buenos días ubunteros
 * x-mint  saluda
<linuxas> Buenos días
<linuxas> Aquí parece que nunca se habla, me equivoco?
<espagnol> Estimados, buenos dias. Alguien tiene Skype funcionando bajo Pidgin?
 * x-mint  bye1
<linuxas> espagnol....yo lo intenté y aparece en el listado de cuentas, pero al ejecutar casca
<eduardo_> hola
<eduardo_> ??
<linuxas> hola eduardo_
<eduardo_> mira dos cuestiones... una muy engorrosa... cuando abro el gestor de ficheros en unity... nautilus... pongo la vista en detalles
<eduardo_> y no hay manera de cambiar el tamaño de las columnas... pòr defecto me sale la ubicacion super larga.. y el nombre de los archivos super corto
<eduardo_> apenas las dos primeras letras de los archivos....hay alguna opcion para cambiar esto....ya intento arrastraar el tamaño de las columnas.. pero siempre vuelve al mismo sitio
<eduardo_> y despues me gustaria desactivar el menu global de unity... no se si me puedes ayudar linuxas
<eduardo_> gracias
<linuxas> perdona, tuve que salir
<linuxas> en cuanto al menu global probaste a desinstalarlo??
<linuxas> sudo apt-get remove appmenu-gtk3 appmenu-gtk appmenu-qt
<linuxas> en cuanto a las vistas de nautilus, en la esquina superior dereccha tienes dos opciones: list o iconos
<linuxas> le das a lista y no te deja redimensionar las columnas??
<espagnol> perdonen la ignoracia, pero cualquier pack de iconos sirve para cualquier distribucion?
<espagnol> tengo xubuntu 13.10 y quiero poner este pack: http://franksouza183.deviantart.com/art/FS-Icons-Ubuntu-288407674
<eduardo_> linuxas si he probado eso y ya no me sirve.... sudo.... hasta hace bien poco me funcionaba... tiene que ser alguna actualizacion o que ha cambiado el modo de hacerlo...
<eduardo_> correcto lo de redimensionar
<eduardo_> me gusta ver los detalles de los archivos... ruta nombre, fecha.... ya que ordeno muchas veces por nombre, fecha....tanto en orden descendente como ascedente... y la vista iconos no me es util..
<linuxas> eduardo, en mi opinión Nautilus a dado un paso atrás.
<linuxas> yo te recomendaría que utilizaras nemo
<linuxas> con su oble ventana, mucho más personalizable..
<linuxas> s /oble/doble
 * x-mint  nas!
<sambalespetri> hola. Necesito ayuda para unir ubuntu 13.10 a un dominio windows. Alguien conoce un buen tutorial?
<GridCube> !samba
<kubot> Samba es una colección de programas que permite compartir archivos e impresoras con sistemas Windows, ver http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/SAMBA
<GridCube> sambalespetri, ^
<sambalespetri> lo que quiero es que se pueda loguear en el dominio de un servidor windows active directory
<GridCube> sambalespetri, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryHowto  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto http://www.slideshare.net/CJavierSornozaV/ad-ubuntu
<sambalespetri> GridCube, gracias
<Xago> hola amigos...tengo gnome instalado en V 13.04
<Xago> pero no tengo clave de usuario. pq?
<MrTulias> ¿Escogiste alguna en la instalación?
<Xago> no lo recuerdo...cuál podría instalar ahora?
<MrTulias> La que escoges en la instalación es la que te pide. También pudiera ser que hayas escogido que no solicite contraseña al inicio... La contraseña creo que se cambia con passwd
<eduardo> hola
<chilicuil> hola o/
<leom33> hola cambie de monitor y tengo problemas con la grafica
<leom33> inicia a 640x480
<leom33> y despues de un buen rato tipo tres a cinco minutos si cierro sesion se acomoda a una resolucion más optima
<leom33> Lubuntu 12.04
<chilicuil> leom33: puedes mostrarnos la salida de 'xrandr' ?
<leom33> 1920x1080
<leom33>    320x240
<leom33> entre medio hay un monton!
<chilicuil> leom33: usa pastebin
<chilicuil> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<leom33> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7170011/
<chilicuil> leom33: no uso lubuntu.., pero pensando mis propias teorias, puede ser que lubuntu haga algunas pruebas despues de iniciada la sesion, y por eso cuando reinicias la sesion, pasa los cambios al servidor X, que por alguna razon configura la configuracion incorrecta al arranque
<leom33> chilicuil: te explico breve:
<leom33> cuando enciande muestra 640x480 y solo esperando como 4 minutos cierro sesion y al volver a abrir está en la resolucion optima...
<chilicuil> leom33: lo que se puede hacer es forzar a que siempre se aplique la misma resolucion
<leom33> okok
<leom33> bien, tengo el unico controlador nvidia recomendado activo desde el software "Controladores adicionales"
<chilicuil> leom33: la cuestion, ahora es, cual te parece a ti la resolucion optima?, puedo ver que tu equipo soporta hasta  1920x1080, pero ahora mismo esta en 1280x800
<leom33> dame un segundo ahora estoy en la optima
<leom33> 1280x800  tasa de refresco 61.0 (Ajustes del monitor de Lubuntu)
<leom33>   1280x800       61.0*
<leom33> [le instale este lubuntu a un tecnico desde un monitor catodico normal de 17' no sé qué le pasa con este flat]
<leom33> *a un cliente
<leom33> nunca me dio problemas lubuntu con las resoluciones pense que eran cosas del pasado
<chilicuil> leom33: es problema de la tarjeta-servidor grafico.., lubuntu no tiene mucho que ver con eso..,
<chilicuil> leom33: intenta el siguiente comando 'xrandr -s 1680x1050  && sleep 2s && xrandr -s 1280x800'
<chilicuil> leom33: quiero ver si tu sistema toma los cambios
<chilicuil> leom33: si los toma se puede crear un script que reconfigure al valor correcto tu sistema recien arranque
<leom33> ok
<leom33> ohh sisi los toma
<leom33> [es posible que, "Ajustes del monitor", en Lubuntu, trabaje con xrandr internamente. Porque cuando recien inicia el sistema, solo muestra 640x480 esa aplicación]
<leom33> ?
<chilicuil> leom33: ok, entonces guarda el siguiente archivo http://sprunge.us/DVUU como xrandr.sh en algun lugar, y haz que se ejecute al comienzo (lxsession-edit)
<chilicuil> leom33: si, es posible, y de hecho lo hace
<leom33> :-Ddescargando
<leom33> será .xrandr.sh en homeuser
<chilicuil> repito, no uso lubuntu, pero la interfaz de lxsession-edit deberia ser intuitiva, te preguntara que programa deseas agregar al arranque, ahi, seleecionas el script que descargues, y con un poco de suerte, no tendras problemas
<leom33> #!/usr/bin/env sh  ????? nunca vi eso en mi vida chilicuil... que hace? en diferencia /bin/bash
<chilicuil> leom33: ejecuta sh en lugar de bash.., es una forma mas portable de escribir scripts para la shell
<leom33> :-D
<leom33> mmmm chilicuil no tengo opcion de agregar script en lxsession-edit
<leom33> pero no importa lo tiro al escritoirio de ultima y que le hagan doble clic ja
<leom33> un millon de gracias... chilicuil
<chilicuil> leom33: genial, buen dia!
<leom33> chilicuil: otra vez estoy a 640 x 480 y mira:
<leom33> xrandr -s 1280x800
<leom33> Size 1280x800 not found in available modes
<leom33> intentare restaurar cerrando la sesion como lo hacia antes
<Yukiteru> mmm y cvt??
<Yukiteru> que se consiga una modeline y la ponga en el xorg
<erAbuelo> buenas
<chilicuil> si, puede hacer eso, o forzar a que xrandr cree el modo al vuelo, y luego lo seleccione
<leom33> perdon acabo de reentrar, si dijiste algo antes no lo lei
<leom33> modo al vuelo?
<leom33> eso es lo ultimo que me llego
<chilicuil> leom33: estabamos discutiendo otras soluciones, comentabamos que se puede configurar a xorg directamente, o forzar a que xrandr cree ese modo al vuelo para luego seleccionarlo
<leom33> bueno es una buena opcion
<leom33> (aun ni idea como hacerlo)
<Yukiteru> leom33: ajustando la resolucion
<Yukiteru> porque no pruebas cvt y pones el modeline en el xorg.conf
<leom33> Yukiteru: no te entiendo
<leom33> no se como usar cvt aunque leí su help
<chilicuil> leom33: ejecuta 'cvt 1280 800', creare un script por ti para que agregue el modo y lo seleccione
<chilicuil> leom33: como cada tarjeta es diferente, los datos tienen que venir de tu equipo, el comando anterior, detecta e imprime los valores que toma el servidor X para tu tarjeta en esa resolucion
<leom33> bueno ya obtuve el pequeño texto
<chilicuil> leom33: escribelo
<leom33> pero o sea en dond debe agregarse
<Yukiteru> leom33: esa linea ponlo en un archivo 20-grafica.conf guardado en /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<leom33> # 1280x800 59.81 Hz (CVT 1.02MA) hsync: 49.70 kHz; pclk: 83.50 MHz
<leom33> Modeline "1280x800_60.00"   83.50  1280 1352 1480 1680  800 803 809 831 -hsync +vsync #tal vez me manden al paste pero no estanto tecto
<Yukiteru> eso si la linea debe ir correctamente formateada en el archivo caso contrario no funciona
<chilicuil> leom33: puede agregar al archivo de configuracion de X11 a donde dice Yukiteru, por otra parte, desde hace tiempo, ese archivo va en desuso, por eso puede que no exista en tu computadora, en cuyo caso, deberas crearlo primero
<Yukiteru> chilicuil: el archivo puede crearse con el fin de ordenarle a xorg que debe hacer
<leom33> no se puede acceder a /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d: No existe el archivo o el directorio
<Yukiteru> la cuestion es que hay que hacerlo en el directorio xorg.conf.d
<leom33> ah ok
<Yukiteru> leom33: no va alli
<Yukiteru> va en 20-grafica.conf en el directorio /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<Yukiteru> el archivo debe crearse
<Yukiteru> con el formato correcto
<Yukiteru> mira en el wiki debian alli hay un prototipo de como debe ser el archivo
<leom33> ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<leom33> ls: no se puede acceder a /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d: No existe el archivo o el directorio
<leom33> bueno vere que hacer
<chilicuil> leom33: antes, prueba esto http://sprunge.us/ZLgE
<leom33> listo lo hice un archivo ejecutable
<leom33> ahora... reinicio?
<chilicuil> leom33: reinicia, si no funciona, puedes romperte la cabeza configurando xorg porque no se me ocurre otra forma =)
<mimecar> para que necesita que el xorg.conf sea ejecutable?
<chilicuil> mimecar: no es xorg.conf, es un script que le pase =)
<mimecar> ok
<Yukiteru> Ya paso el contenido del archivo
<Yukiteru> pero antes
<Yukiteru> que tarjeta grafica esa leom33
<Yukiteru> *usa
<chilicuil> Yukiteru: el usuario ha salido, probablemente regrese en algunos minutos
<Yukiteru> leom33: que tarjeta grafica usas
<Yukiteru> jejeje me confundi y volvi a tipear msj para el
<Yukiteru> esperare a que llegue
#ubuntu-es 2014-03-29
<pato> hola
<pato> asd
<pato> holaa
<FallenMirror> Tengo una duda...
<FallenMirror> ¿Hay alguien?
<ivedci89> yes
<ivedci89> si
<ivedci89> FallenMirror:
<FallenMirror> Una duda rápida...
<FallenMirror> ¿VirtualBox está bien para juegos?
<ivedci89> depende de qué juegos ...
<FallenMirror> Me refiero si reduce mucho el rendimiento
<ivedci89> mira "juegos" es jugar en un SO virtual box ... o jugar en tu linux mientras virtualbox funciona?
<FallenMirror> Jugar en un OS virtual desde Ubuntu.
<ivedci89> si quieres puedes
<FallenMirror> ¿Pero el rendimiento se verá brutalmente afectado?
<ivedci89> el rendimiento lo controlaras vos dependiendo de cuantos nucleos le dispongas a tu sistema virtual y cuanta memoria
<FallenMirror> Yo lo pondría al máximo todo. ¿Iría casi igual que sin sistema virtual?
<ivedci89> he visto que las lecturas de disco se reduco la velocidad pero no es muy perceptible
<ivedci89> si, pero no te sorprendas si el anfitrion te queda medio colgado
<FallenMirror> Es que solo lo querría para jugar, me parecería una verdadera lástima tener que poner Dual Boot para un juego xD
<ivedci89> pero si sos tan gameadicto de al menos un juego, lo mejor es que uses win2u$ y virtualices un SO linux para trabajar
<FallenMirror> ¿Qué es eso? xD
<ivedci89> por ejemplo en una emprecita a la que le trabaje le hice eso, ellos manejan ticketadoras y codigo de barra etc con windows... asi que un pequeño servidor lo virtualice un pequeñisimo lubuntu con tooodas las prestaciones que me da linux
<ivedci89> y va re bien
<FallenMirror> Podrías ayudarme con ello? xD
<FallenMirror> ¿Qué he de hacer?
<ivedci89> con qué
<FallenMirror> Para hacer lo que has dicho.
<ivedci89> no lo has especificado
<FallenMirror> Sencillamente quiero correr un juego de forma rápida ( ya que lo juego a diario y bastante ) de Windows en Ubuntu.
<ivedci89> backuea a tus fi-less
<FallenMirror> ezo k eh
<ivedci89> instala windows
<FallenMirror> ¿Un dual-boot? :l
<ivedci89> descarga virtualbox para windows
<ivedci89> pon linux en una maquina virtual
<FallenMirror> ¿Me estás diciendo que me pase a Windows? :l
<ivedci89> listo... el resto ya sabras hacerlo
<ivedci89> en tu caso, que eres juegoadicto, es lo que yo haría
<ivedci89> simple
<ivedci89> y sino debes arreglarte con el rendimiento que te de windows desde un sistema virtual... y eso a los gamers no les va bien
<ivedci89> no les gusta
<FallenMirror> Pero es solo un juego, y tampoco es que consuma mucho, ¿crees que se notará?
<ivedci89> cuanto require? que pide tu juego?
<FallenMirror> http://gamespecial.com/es/4/Warframe
<ivedci89> qué maquina tienes?
<ivedci89> cuanto hardeare tiene tu pc?
<FallenMirror> tengo 8 núcleos a 4 ghz, 8 gb de ram, amd 7870.
<ivedci89> con una pc así no deberias tener preocupaciones por el rendimiento
<FallenMirror> oh. ya veo.
<ivedci89> el 90% del mundo informatico tienen exactamente la mitad de tu hardware por ejemplo yo aca
<ivedci89> ja
<FallenMirror> xDD
<FallenMirror> Oye, ¿cuál me pongo en VirtualBox?
<ivedci89> dedicale 300MB de tu video al windows en MVB
<FallenMirror> ¿Windows 7 u 8? Estoy descargando 8.1
<ivedci89> 8
<FallenMirror> Valep.
<ivedci89> es un poco más liviano que el 7
<FallenMirror> Oh, no lo sabía.
<FallenMirror> La verdad es que nunca he entendido por qué hay tantos que critican el W8.
<FallenMirror> Yo me lo instalé y me adapté rápidamente :l
<FallenMirror> ( El anterior a este linux fue W8 )
<mimecar> el 8.1 liviano?
<ivedci89> la idea era que corriera bien en casi cualquier lado para poder decir somos rapidos! en realidad le quitaron muchos modulos de seguridad al kernel de win y otra pastas, asi que es mas liviano y mas seguro... o sea un xp moderno
<mimecar> para una máquina virtual XP y gracias
<FallenMirror> dafuq
<ivedci89> *inseguro
<ivedci89> eso lei en un par de sitios hace como 10 meses atras
<ivedci89> mimecar, despues como no uso windows, no me interese más... si erro en mis comentarios es por culpa de aquellos sitios
<FallenMirror> Ya veo. Gracias de todas maneras, probaré con 8.1
<mimecar> no es seguro que te funcione bien el juego, tenlo en cuenta
<mimecar> y menos en 8.1
<FallenMirror> Tampoco pierdo nada con probar, si total... Windows es pirata ^^ xD No pierdo dinero en el intento.
<mimecar> mientras no te instales tu mismo los troyanos...
<FallenMirror> jajaj
<ivedci89> FallenMirror:  espero que tengas un  nick que no te identifique
<FallenMirror> Fallen Mirror uso siempre.
<ivedci89> en algunos paises esta jodido el asunto pirateria
<ivedci89> por eso uso linux, no porque aca sea jodido la piratería sino porque este pais es tan cambiante que nunca se sabe cuándo buscaran a los "culpables" informaticos.
<ivedci89> error FallenMirror se puede hacer un analisis de todos lo sitios y horarios e Ips y llegar a dar con la persona
<FallenMirror> Pero por qué iban a haber enfermos detrás de  mí?
<FallenMirror> xDD
<ivedci89> entonces porque ibas a usar algo anonimo?
<FallenMirror> Pues para que no sepan quien soy, no para que no me violen y me secuestren y me hackeen xD
<ivedci89> hay tanto enfermo en este mundo burócrata... que nunca se sabe... de todas maneras como pienso que no tengo nada que ocultar ivedci89 apunta directo a mi persona...
<FallenMirror> Pues yo sí que tengo cosas que ocultar xD
<mimecar> ir acabando el offtopic
<mimecar> FallenMirror, con la información que has dado se puede sacar tu localización
<mimecar> recuerda que los logs del canal son públicos
<FallenMirror> ¿Es que aquí también hay hackers? They're everywhere!
<ivedci89> mimecar: era mi ultima oración fuera de tema. tu la sigues... vé tu al offfffftopic
<espagnol> me pueden ayudar a instalar Empahty 3.12.0 en Xubuntu 13.10? Inserto las lineas tal como dice el readme, pero luego del ./configure intento hacer el make y me arroja el sigueinte error: make: *** No se especificó ningún objetivo y no se encontró ningún makefile.  Alto.
<mimecar> no te funciona la versión que hay en los repositorios?
<ivedci89> espagnol: te recomiendo pidgin pero haz lo que quieras
<espagnol> si, estuve probando pidgin, pero tuve algunos inconvenientes, por eso queria probar empathy
<espagnol> la version que hay en los repositorios si me funciona
<espagnol> es la 3.8, al parecer es demasiado simple
<mimecar> estas compilando una versión que funciona con Gnome 3.12
<mimecar> te faltarán cosas para poder ponerla, pon la salida del ./configure en pastebin
<espagnol> osea que no me va a funcionar. verdad?
<mimecar> pon el texto en pastebin
<espagnol> que es pastebin?
<espagnol> perdon, soy muy nuevo.
<mimecar> una página que permite pegar texto
<espagnol> ok, dame un segundo
<mimecar> si estas empezando es mejor que uses la versión de Empathy de los repositorios
<espagnol> http://pastebin.com/iQhJXf5c
<espagnol> se ve?
<mimecar> tienes errores en el ./configure
<mimecar> si no instalas todo lo necesario no puedes usar make
<espagnol> aaahh entiendo
<espagnol> pero podria toparme con problemas de inconpatibilidad por la distribucion que estoy usando?
<mimecar> es posible que te pase
<espagnol> ok, muchas gracias.
<EagleScreen> hola
<EagleScreen> tengo Ubuntu Server en un laptop, saben cómo puedo evitar que entre en suspensión cuando alguien cierra la tapa?
<mimecar> no es buena idea bajar la tapa del portatil
<EagleScreen> y lo dices por?
<mimecar> disipará peor el calor
<EagleScreen> vale, lo tendré en cuenta
<FallenMirror> ¿Por qué tras instalar VirtualBox no me aparece en mi lista de aplicaciones ni haciendo sudo apt-get update?
<mimecar> ¿cómo lo has instalado?
<FallenMirror> En el centro de aplicaciones.
<mimecar> en el listado de Unity debería salir pero con apt-get.. no
<FallenMirror> No me sale en el listado.
<mimecar> lánzalo desde la consola
<FallenMirror> ¿Cómo?
<FallenMirror> run virtualbox?
<mimecar> virt + 2 veces tabulador
<FallenMirror> ya está
<FallenMirror> abierto.
<FallenMirror> aunque me ha salido esto en la consola
<FallenMirror> virtualbox
<FallenMirror> (VirtualBox:13810): Gtk-WARNING **: Imposible encontrar el motor de temas en la ruta al _modulo: «pixmap»,
<FallenMirror> (VirtualBox:13810): Gtk-WARNING **: Imposible encontrar el motor de temas en la ruta al _modulo: «pixmap»,
<FallenMirror> (VirtualBox:13810): Gtk-WARNING **: Imposible encontrar el motor de temas en la ruta al _modulo: «pixmap»,
<mimecar> es sólo un aviso
<mimecar> no pegues texto en el canal
<FallenMirror_> Hoygan, ¿cómo se instala VMWare en Ubuntu?
<FallenMirror_> O mejor dicho, ¿hay algún programa de este tema ( virtualización de OS, como VirtualBox o VMware ) gratuito para Ubuntu ( o multiplataforma, claro ) que soporte DX9 al menos? VirtualBox utiliza OpenGL y como que no... VMware utiliza DX9, por eso pregunto. Si conocéis uno mejor, ¡decidme!
<FallenMirror_> ¿Alguien?
<mimecar> pregunta directamente
<FallenMirror_> Ya pregunté. Copio y pego.
<FallenMirror_> Hoygan, ¿cómo se instala VMWare en Ubuntu? O mejor dicho, ¿hay algún programa de este tema ( virtualización de OS, como VirtualBox o VMware ) gratuito para Ubuntu ( o multiplataforma, claro ) que soporte DX9 al menos? VirtualBox utiliza OpenGL y como que no... VMware utiliza DX9, por eso pregunto. Si conocéis uno mejor, ¡decidme!
<debsan__> FallenMirror_, virtualbox se installe desde los repositorios directamente
<debsan__> con el centro de software
<FallenMirror_> Pero Virtualbox no tiene lo que me interesa.
<FallenMirror_> Ya que no tiene soporte de DX.
<mimecar> vmware es comercial si tienes que crear una máquina virtual
<mimecar> lo sabes?
<FallenMirror_> Pues no estaba seguro.
<FallenMirror_> ¿Y no hay alternativas gratuitas? :l
<mimecar> virtualbox
<mimecar> si no te funciona, windows en paralelo
<FallenMirror_> Funcionar me funciona, pero para mi juego, que requiere Direct X, no.
<FallenMirror_> Me parece una crueldad inhumana tener que hacer dual boot para eso D:
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> entonces no lo hagas o buscate la vida con vmware
<FallenMirror_> ¿Y está pirata? +_+
<mimecar> busca en google
<FallenMirror_> Nunca he buscado cosas piratas de Linux, la verdad es que no sé qué buscar.
<mimecar> pon un windows en paralelo
<debsan__> FallenMirror_, https://my.vmware.com/web/vmware/free#desktop_end_user_computing/vmware_player/6_0
<cousteau> mimecar, creí que vmware player podía crear máquinas virtuales gratis
<mimecar> una cosa es ejecutar máquinas ya creadas
<mimecar> y otra crearlas de nuevo
<mimecar> el juego irá más lento aunque use una máquina virtual
<cousteau> virtualbox no tiene aceleración gráfica si te lo instalas de repositorios.  Pero si te instalas algo que creo que se llama "extension pack" de VirtualBox (que no es software libre pero es gratis) tienes aceleración gráfica
<mimecar> FallenMirror_, ¿por qué no pones el otro sistema en paralelo?
<FallenMirror_> costeau, te escucho. xD Voy a buscarlo en google.
<cousteau> https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads -> de ahí se baja el extension pack (de forma totalmente legal y gratuita)
<cousteau> y también te puedes bajar la última versión de virtualbox, que puede que no esté en repositorios
<FallenMirror_> Descargando. Gracias, probaré a ver qué tal.
<FallenMirror_> Efectivamente parece que tengo una versión antigua.
 * x-mint  bye!!
<FallenMirror_> dpkg: error processing /home/fallen/Descargas/virtualbox-4.2_4.2.24-92790~Ubuntu~precise_amd64.deb (--install):
<FallenMirror_>  subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<FallenMirror_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<FallenMirror_>  /home/fallen/Descargas/virtualbox-4.2_4.2.24-92790~Ubuntu~precise_amd64.deb
<mimecar> !paste FallenMirror_
<kubot> FallenMirror_: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<successus> salud
<mimecar> droplet
<mimecar> ventana equivocada
<javier___> hola, alguien me puede ayudar a actualizar mi ubuntu?
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de Ubuntu tienes ahora?
<javier___> 13.4
<mimecar> ¿quieres pasar a la 13.10?
<javier___> si, pero me sale error
<mimecar> si son muchas líneas ponlo en pastebin
<mimecar> !paste javier___
<kubot> javier___: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<javier___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7175554/
<mimecar> tienes el centro de software abierto o alguna instalación pendiente?
<javier___> no
<mimecar> pon en pastebin la salida de
<mimecar> sudo lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<javier___> listo
<javier___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7175574/
<mimecar> no indica el archivo que lo tiene abierto
<javier___> como asi?
<mimecar> ejecuta el comando top
<mimecar> busca "apt" o "dpkg" en el listado
<mimecar> si los encuentras apunta el número asociado y después matas el proceso
<mimecar> la otra opción es reiniciar el equipo
<javier___> voy a reiniciar el pc y luego te hablo
<javier___> hola he vuelto
<javier___> que comando ejecuto ahora?
<mimecar> para actualizar a la 13.10?
<javier___> si
<mimecar> has hecho un backup de todos tus datos en un disco externo?
<javier___> no
<mimecar> deberías hacerlo
<javier___> yo tengo mi home en otra particion
<mimecar> da lo mismo
<javier___> mm
<mimecar>  sudo apt-get update
<Artemis3> miedo~
<mimecar>  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mimecar> y cuando lances el centro dfe software te dirá que hay una actualización
<Artemis3> se supone que debes usar update manager y no apt-get para eso en ubuntu :)
<mimecar> la actualización le tiene que salir en el centro de software
<mimecar> y dentro de un mes volverás a actualizar a la 14.04
<Artemis3> update-manager -> configuracion
<Artemis3> nada de apt-get
<mimecar> la primera pareja de apt es para empezar con un sistema actualizado
<Artemis3> update-manager -> comprobar
<mimecar> después actualizas con el centro de software
<Artemis3> el mismo te avisa si esta desactualizado
<Artemis3> que no suele ser si esta la comprobacion diaria
<Artemis3> en configuracion se ve eso
<javier___> ya lo estoy haciendo
<javier___> vamos a ver que pasa
<mimecar> no has hecho el backup verdad?
<Artemis3> update-manager -> configuracion -> comprobar actualizaciones automáticamente: Diariamente; Notificarme de una versión nueva de Ubuntu: Para cualquier versión nueva.
<Artemis3> eso es todo para que salga el botón.
<javier___> lo que pasa es que hace dias me salio el boton
<javier___> pero no se puedo actualizar, no se por que
<Artemis3> si a veces pasa que justo en ese momento esta actualizando
<Artemis3> sobretodo si lo tienes diario
<javier___> mm
<javier___> creo que esta semanal
<Artemis3> solo vuelves a intentar al rato y ya
<javier___> ok gracias
<Artemis3> la comprobación no tarda tanto
<Artemis3> mira a ver
<Artemis3> si sigue saliendo el error es otra cosa
<ivedci89> una pregunta muy simple, por defecto, qué servidor de audio tiene ubuntu 13.10
<javier___> le di sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Artemis3> ubuntu usa pulseaudio desde hace años
<javier___> y va en 4%
<javier___> lo detengo o que?
<Artemis3> bueno ese metodo es mas avanzado
<javier___> mmm
<ivedci89> y otra: si yo instalé gnome-alsamixer  ... en que cambia a ubuntu? el servidor para a ser alsa? o alsa no es servidor es un mero control
<Artemis3> y no está recomendado para usuarios finales
<ivedci89> de pulse
<ivedci89> *pasa
<Artemis3> hay una traducción alsa->pulse empotrada
<javier___> voy a dejarlo que temine a ver como me va
<Artemis3> pero lo ideal es que sea pulse
<ivedci89> aclarame la palabrita magica "empotrada" Artemis3 por favro
<Artemis3> javier___, si no tocaste sources.list supongo que no pasa nada
<Artemis3> solo actualiza algunos paquetes
<javier___> no he tocado eso
<Artemis3> empotrar es una hermosa palabra, es la traducción directa de embbed :)
<javier___> entonces que me recomiendas?
<Artemis3> pero el hecho es que las aplicaciones alsa sirven porque pulse las recibe
<ivedci89> o sea que la palabra embebido, no existe? raro la he visto en libros
<ivedci89> ja
<Artemis3> digamos que tiene una capa de emulación alsa
<ivedci89> bueno gracias Artemis3
<mimecar> lo correcto es embebido
<ivedci89> ok mimecar
<ivedci89> Artemis3: entonces el servidor SIGUE siendo pulse a pesar de haber instalado gnome-alsamixer
<Artemis3> si
<Artemis3> es lo mismo que uses alsamixer
<Artemis3> pero a veces tienes que cambiar el dispositivo o solo vas a ver una sola cosa
<ivedci89> claaaaaro ese viene por defecto creo, porque lo he usado desde terminal
<Artemis3> pulse permite a cada aplicacion tener su propio volumen, eso no te lo va mostrar un mezclador para alsa...
<Artemis3> bueno pulse tiene otro monton de facultades pero para uso general supongo que no importa mucho
<Artemis3> y la palabra empotrar es correcta, la puedes buscar en el diccionario de la real academia.
<ivedci891> bueno gracais a todos mimecar y Artemis3. no es que no sepa buscar pero hay TANTA documentacion sobre el asunto que no sabia por donde empezar ahora si.... pues estoy intentando tomar el sonido del microfono y mezclarlo con el de los programas, para grabar desde lo que tiene por nombre "monitor de audio interno estereo analogico"
<Artemis3> si a veces la misma tarjeta tiene eso
<Artemis3> o a veces puedes hacer algo creativo con alsa, o con pulse, o con jackd, o una combinación
<ivedci891> claro que si ese nombre lo saque del mismo control de volumen de pulse audio
<Artemis3> eso me recuerda que necesito un buen programa para screencast con sonido :)
<Artemis3> alguna recomendación?
<ivedci891> Artemis3: he toqueteado qjackctl... y la verdad que no consegui nada
<ivedci891> seguro me falta teoría
<Artemis3> trabajar con jackd es algo avanzado si
<ivedci891> pero intuitivamente no pude hacer nada
<Artemis3> en general, lo enciendes y abres el programa que use jackd
<Artemis3> (ej: ardour)
<Artemis3> jackd suele tomar el control de la placa de sonido
<ivedci891> claro lo q busco es grabar bien con recordmydesktop, que no salga el microfono solo o el sistema solo, sino convinados
<Artemis3> no recuerdo creo que jackd puede hablarle a pulse o algo pero en esos casos prefiero apagarlo
<Artemis3> no creo que necesites nada mas para eso, stereo mixer no tiene?
<Artemis3> bueno sino toca buscar, cada tarjeta de sonido es distinta
<ivedci891> stereo mixer qué es? una funcion un programa o un server
<Artemis3> ek viejo kazam parece que hacia screencast directo a youtube, algo asi me gustaria
<ivedci891> :) interesante
<Artemis3> no, eso sale en algunas placas de sonido, si lo pones como entrada de grabación, mágicamente todo lo que suene es lo que graba
<Artemis3> si necesito para hacer sacar en vivo una captura de camara
<ivedci891> claro eso tengo entendido, el asunto es que ayer me pareció haber logrado la mezcla y hoy no pude
<ivedci891> tal vez entro en error la tarjeta sound
<ivedci891> por hoy toque demasiados parametros
<ivedci891> ja
<Artemis3> yo ajusto directo con alsamixer una vez y suele ser suficiente
<Artemis3> pero depende hay unas tarjetas que hay que trabajar mas
<ivedci891> eso hice ayer
<Artemis3> mas que todo cual es la entrada de grabacion, no es mic, no es line un, es una que se llama stereo o mono algo asi
<Artemis3> pero algunas tarjetas no tienen eso
<Artemis3> pero se puede hacer por software
<Artemis3> muy versatil el pulse y el mismo alsa
<ivedci891> bueno ahora estoy seguro que ayer pude porque tengo el video hecho con recordmydesktop, capturo la mezcla...
<ivedci891> pero ahora pongo las mismas config que ayer y no sale, tal vez toque algo que no descubro aun
<Artemis3> volumen, mute
<ivedci891> no
<Artemis3> y a veces hay unas cosas esotericas que si spdif y cosas que activando desactivando se acomoda
<Artemis3> y no son nada obvias, ej, hay una que el control de audifonos apaga la otra salida de audio etc.
<Artemis3> y que el programa que graba tenga el dispositivo correcto, el canal correcto
<ivedci891> ahhhhhh ok
<Artemis3> a veces tienen ellos mismos volumen (ej audacity)
<ivedci891> debe ser esa mier%&$/
<ivedci891> porque justamente estoy con audifonos
<Artemis3> si comienza a mover los controles en el mezclador
<Artemis3> por ahi debe andar
<Artemis3> al tiempo que suena algo y con el mic abierto, vigila el valor de entrada de sonido
<ivedci891> Artemis3: tienes idea que es el plan B de el control de volumen de pulse audio!? es un icono tipo chekbox verde
<ivedci891> para que sirve!?
<guampa> ivedci891: es para elegir el dispositivo de entrada o salida
<ivedci891> ok entonces activo significa salida
<guampa> el que este marcado es el que vas a usar
<ivedci891> ok
<ivedci891> gracias
#ubuntu-es 2014-03-30
<Chuck_Norris> hola...
<Chuck_Norris> alguna sugerencia?  http://i.imgur.com/C99fEeR.png
<ClickAhead> hola tengo un problema: estoy reinstalando, pero con una version diferente. Entonces ya seleccione la particion en la que voy a instalar. Ahora me falta seleccionar el "device for boot loader installation" pero no se que poner ahi. Yo he estado booteando junto con windows. Que debo seleccionar para poder seguir siendo capaz de bootear en los dos sistemas? (la usb, que es de donde estoy instalando, esta seleccionada. Y todas las otras opciones son IDs
<ClickAhead> departiciones)
<ivedci89> Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<ivedci89> lo logre
<ivedci89> podido grabar el escritorio junto a TODOS los sonidos del sistema con JACK
 * x-mint  nas
<erAbuelo> buenas
<Xiguanda> wenos dias pa tos¡¡¡¡
<Xiguanda> ahora vuelvo
 * xoan buenas
<jotaxpe> Hola, tengo ubuntu 12.04, me gustaria saber si se puede configurar el indicador de red , para poder ver además el porcentaje de señal de cada red
<jotaxpe> Hola, tengo ubuntu 12.04, me gustaria saber si se puede configurar el indicador de red , para poder ver además el porcentaje de señal de cada red
<mimecar> me parece que no se puede
 * x-mint  nas
<Edgardoweb> Buenas
<Edgardoweb> holaaaa
<kal_> hi, hay algo en los repos para intalar bitcoin?
<guampa> kal_: podes buscar con "apt-cache search bitcoin.*"
<mimecar> con repositorios PPA es posible que exista algo
<guampa> esa busqueda en mi sistema informa que no esta el wallet, pero hay unos miners
<guampa> ah no, si aparece en repos
<guampa> bitcoin-qt
<guampa> ese es el wallet
<kal_> jo pero si ya le habia puesto en busqueda bitcoin  y no me aparece naa aa pruebo...
<guampa> busca con apt-cache search
<guampa> si ese comando no te lo devuelve no lo tenes en tus repos
<mimecar> kal_, ¿qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<kal_> el monedero no es algo que se pueda instalar desde cualquier sitio...
<guampa> no es aconsejable instalarlo de cualquier otro lado que no sea los repos oficiales o el sitio oficial
<guampa> si es del sitio oficial ademas es aconsejable descargarlo desde git o bajar un tarball y comprobar la suma cuando lo bajes
<kal_> vale
<guampa> opcionalmente en el sitio oficial pueden proveer paquetes para instalar en ubuntu, en ese caso podes bajarlos y tambien comprobar la suma
#ubuntu-es 2015-03-23
 * merrick  -mired #series
 * merrick  Buenos medios días.
<successus> salud
<Xago> hola muchachos, puedo hacer ping desde la terminal, indicando que debe salir por la eth0 y no por wlan0?
<roger_35> o/
<Xago> está lento aquí :(
<C0rruptor> :P
<Hanom1960> cual es la distribucion mas inestable de Gnu/Linux?
<Hanom1960> xd
<elm3rl1ns> ''
<elm3rl1ns> '-'
<erAbuelo> buenas
<nigrobyte> buuenas
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<lasextahd>  hasta la semana pasada podia ver lasexta en GNU/Linux con el siguiente comando: rtmpdump -vq -r "rtmp://antena3fms35livefs.fplive.net/antena3fms35live-live/stream-lasexta_2" 2> /dev/null | mplayer -ao alsa -loop 0 -   pero ya no. Creo que han cambiado algo
<lasextahd> Alguien me puede decir como puedo ver actualmente lasexta en GNU/Linux?
<cousteau> lasextahd, http://www.atresplayer.com/directos/television/lasexta/ ?
<cousteau> es flash, pero parece que se ve; gratis (y legalmente) y sin hacer ningún truco rar
<cousteau> raro
<cousteau> O_O
<cousteau> Y DURANTE LOS ANUNCIOS SE CORTA!  Es la primera vez que un canal hace eso por mí ♥♥
<cousteau> es como si viniera con adblock de serie!
<lasextahd> yo NO uso flash NI voy a instalarlo. debe haber otra forma sin flash
<cousteau> pues buena suerte buscando
<cousteau> mira en el código fuente de esa página a ver, pero va a estar difícil de encontrar
<cousteau> además, es flash; no es como si fuera unity o silverlight o algo que no funcione nativamente
<cousteau> (y si no te gusta flash, prueba con gnash)
<cousteau> yo desde luego lo que no voy a hacer es ayudarte si encima vienes con exigencias
<lasextahd>  hasta la semana pasada podia ver lasexta en GNU/Linux con el siguiente comando: rtmpdump -vq -r "rtmp://antena3fms35livefs.fplive.net/antena3fms35live-live/stream-lasexta_2" 2> /dev/null | mplayer -ao alsa -loop 0 -   pero ya no. NO hacia falta flash
<cousteau> bueno, no hacía falta flash porque alguien había conseguido obtener esa URL.  Ahora no funciona; pues lo habrán cambiado.  A lo mejor ya no usan rtmp.  A lo mejor ya no se puede hacer así.  Como se puede hacer es con flash.  Si no te gusta flash, mala suerte.
<cousteau> Si lo que quieres es grabarlo todavía lo entendería
<lasextahd> y como lo puedo grabar?
<cousteau> con ese comando creo que se puede grabar ademś de ver; por eso decía que entendería que lo quisieras usar si lo que quisieras es grabarlo
<ghytr> se veia la cedna mediante mplayer
<ghytr> se veia la cadena mediante mplayer
<cousteau> pero vamos, que existiendo la opción de poner flash, no entiendo a qué tanta reticencia
<cousteau> si no te gusta flash porque no es libre, al menos prueba con gnash
<lasextahd> gnash no funciona para eso
<cousteau> y si no tendrás que averiguar si hay un stream rtmp al que te puedas conectar; bien mirando el código fuente de esa página o bien ...bueno, la verdad es que no se me ocurre qué más hacer.  Yo ahí ya no te voy a ayudar (no porque sea ilegal o algo, sino sobre todo porque existiendo una solución no me apetece buscar otra sólo porque esa no te guste)
<cousteau> con youtube-dl no pruebes que tampoco funciona
<lasextahd> vale cousteau sigue explorando tu que aun estas vivo
<cousteau> la verdad no hay quien entienda a estos humanos...
#ubuntu-es 2015-03-24
<ghytr> uso flash
<ghytr> cousteau, lasextahd pero con configuracion
<cousteau> es que con flash se ve bastante bien; yo me he conectado y se veía sin problemas
<ghytr> hay que desactivar el peer to peer en flash cousteau
<cousteau> de todas formas, a ver si los de mozilla sacan Shumway de una vez (que es como el visor de pdfs PDF.js pero para flash)
<cousteau> ghytr, por qué?  yo lo veía bien sin hacer nada
<cousteau> no sé si era HD, pero tampoco es que mi conexión sea como para tirar cohetes
<ghytr> cousteau, si lo dejas los demas van a compartir tu connexion a la video.
<cousteau> ah...  tampoco es que me importe
<ghytr> cousteau, te convierte en servidor
<cousteau> yo estoy muy abierto al peer to peer :D
<ghytr> haber si se corta
<cousteau> bueno, si fuera mal ya me preocuparía
<cousteau> además si no siempre puedo verlo en la tele de verdad
<ghytr> conoces donde se configua?
<ghytr> +r
<ghytr> conoces donde se configura?
<cousteau> supongo que en botón derecho, no?
<ghytr> yes
<cousteau> bah, no lo encuentro pero tampoco me hace falta ahora mismo
<jenni__> i
<jenni__> jenni
<studio-user557> hola estoy instalando ubunto studio alguna informacion?
<studio-user557> #Ubuntu-es
<newbie> !grub
<kubot> GRUB es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB - Ver !grub1 para versiones anteriores a 9.10
<Guest55195> !grub2
<kubot> Guest55195: Lo acabo de decir, mira mis mensajes anteriores.
<terrible> una pregunta como puedo eliminar la ultima linea de un archivo de texto y despues agregar dos lineas desde consola
<terrible> ???
<taneli> terrible, "tail --lines=-1 < arquivo.txt" para eliminar
<terrible> taneli: no entendi el comando
<terrible> lo puedes explicar mejor
<taneli> no se ... tail es un comando para eliminar lineas de texto
 * merrick  hi all!
<miguel_> hola a todos. como puedo evitar que el mando de ps3 actue como raton en linux?
<mario2> Buenos dias
<mario2> alguien ha usado gohugo?
<kal_cividFajdida> hi, me urge, como hago una copia del historial de paquetes instalados? donde esta ese archivo ?
<guampa> kal_cividFajdida: en una ventana de comandos podes usar el comando dpkg --get-selections
<guampa> eso te va a listar lo que tengas instalado via APT
<jose__>   /nick chiss:1tpial
<kal_cividFajdida> guampa:  en synaptic .... Archivo .... historico : es esta lista la que busco salvar pq contiene el historial de paquetes por fechas. y no quiero reinstalar todo. Como consigo ese archivo? Si aparece ahi, tiene  que estar en alguna parte...
<guampa> es probable que este en el home de root
<guampa> /root
<teslanet> Hola campañeros
<teslanet> saludos a todos
<teslanet> tengo un problema a la hora de instalar ubuntu server en una laptop vieja
<teslanet> lo monte la iso a una usb
<teslanet> toma la usb pero en medio de la instalacion me dice que no se pudo montar el cd
<teslanet> y no se puede hacer nada mas
<teslanet> que sujieren
<kal_cividFajdida> guampa: thank lo tengo... taba ahi. jejej.
<guampa> :)
<kal_cividFajdida> No cosigo un doc debian que destripe todo lo que hay en las carpetas, tienes alguno?
<guampa> espera, busco uno
<guampa> kal_cividFajdida: puede ser en ingles?
<kal_cividFajdida> si,
<successus> salud
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<roger_35> o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-03-25
<ivedci89-desktop> alguien que sepa qué hacer para poder configurar ubuntu a apagarse con cierto tiempo de inactividad?
<ivedci89-desktop> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/1459164_10203717967524993_6339911605418125768_n.jpg?oh=3537dde504b08741949bfd34de1ab7c8&oe=55B6BD75&__gda__=1438098981_6476b9fdd3b58c989c68e3c34a0077cb
<ivedci89-desktop> pues no tengo tal opcion, sino, solo la de suspender...
<ivedci89-desktop> :'(
<mario90> Buenas noches
 * merrick  re!
<kal_cividFajdida> hi, tengo una tarjeta red http://www.xente.mundo-r.com/mantenimientomecanico/network.txt
<kal_cividFajdida> pero por alguna razon no va a 100 mb o al menos al 50 o 80 %. Alguna idea?
<Xago> Hola chicos, qué herramienta conocen que me permita saber si en una red existe un espía?
<kal_cividFajdida>  hi, tengo una curiosidas molesta. enciendo el portatil y no conecta a internet. Luego, le quito el cable de red  espero que de la X no conectado y le vuelvo a enchufar el cable de red y esta vez, si que conecta. Alguien sabe pq pasa esto?
<kal_cividFajdida> Desde luego es molesto, pero no tengo idea de como sulucionarlo. He borrado conexion y he creado otra conexion y naaaa.
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<kal_cividFajdida> hi, alguien puede ayudar para hacer una instalacion linux en un android? alguien lo ha hecho?
<ghytr> kal_cividFajdida, en un smartphone?
#ubuntu-es 2015-03-26
<roger_35> hola
 * Hanom1960 is away: I'm busy
 * merrick  Buenas.
<lasextahd> como puedo *actualmente* ver el canal de tele lasexta  en mi portatil con rtmpdump?
<GridCube> ni idea
<lasextahd> nadie sabe como?
<successus> salud
<viGtor> Hola! Estoy intentando añadir "xmodmap ~/.Xmodmap" ya que uso un macbook y necesito que la tecla cmd actúe como la de ctrl y viceversa. Cuando utilizo el comando en la terminal, todo funciona perfectamente, pero añado el mismo comando a las aplicaciones al inicio y no pasa nada, sigo teniendo que hacerlo de forma manual, alguna sugerencia?
<lasextahd> como puedo *actualmente* ver lasexta  en mi portatil con rtmpdump?
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<roger_35> ;)
#ubuntu-es 2015-03-27
<zylant3r> buenas noches,¿ alguien podria hecharme una mano con una duda en virtualbox?
<zylant3r> tengo corriendo una maquina con kali y no consigo que detecte la tarjeta wireless,¿ es posible?
<ivedci89-desktop> configuracion de red
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola, uso ubuntu 14.04 y actualmente no tengo el icono de redes inalambicas en la barra
<CarlosNeyPastor> alguien sabe como recuperarlo?
<mapps> hola
<roger_35> hola
<mapps> los gatos bebe la leche
<mapps> ;]
<Patero-ng> amigos
<Patero-ng> tengo una preguntita
<lega> las notificaciones de telegram ubuntu touch no suenan
<soporte1> hghn
<soporte1> hjh
<soporte1> hj
<soporte1> hj
<soporte1> h
<lasextahd> como puedo *actualmente* ver lasexta  en mi portatil con rtmpdump?
<alejoses> Hola, tengo un problema bastante grabe! Intent hacer una instalacion de ubuntu, y el disco duro esta particionado. Y desde el live me dice que no puedo acceder a la particion del disco duro
<alejoses> Alo???
<successus> salud o/ç
<alejoses> Hey mucachos cuando uno hace la la tabla de particion, se ejecutaemediatamente? En una instalacion
<dabor> alejoses si, se modifica en el momento, antes de formatear las particiones
<alejoses> dabor: ok, tengo el probelma que no me esta montado ninguna particion en el live que me recomiendas?
<dabor> alejoses cuando vas a abrir montar una partición, te tira algun error???
<alejoses> dabor: Si, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10690472/
<dabor> alejoses, si es una partición NTFS posiblemente tengas que pasarle un scandisk o ntfs-fix /dev/sda....
<alejoses> dabor: es una particion en ext4
<successus_> salud, hasta otro rato o/
 * JeDa saluda!
#ubuntu-es 2015-03-28
<muxartg> hola
<Patero-ng> buenas noches
<Patero-ng> una preguntita
<Patero-ng> amigos
<krytarik> !pregunta | Patero-ng
<kubot> Patero-ng: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Patero-ng> aya
<Patero-ng> gracias amiguito
<Patero-ng> mi pregunta es como desabilitar el monitor de la laptop y usar solo el de escritorio y hacerlo desde la linea de comandos
<krytarik> !man xrandr --rel utopic | Patero-ng
<kubot> (man <command> [--rel <release>] [--lang <language>]) -- Displays a manual page from the Ubuntu Manpage Repository.
<krytarik> !man xrandr --rel utopic
<kubot> xrandr | Xrandr is used to set the size, orientation and/or reflection of theoutputs for a screen. It can also set the screen size. | Prueba « man xrandr » en una terminal o ver http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/utopic/en/man1/xrandr.1.html
<krytarik> Patero-ng: ^
<Patero-ng> voy a ver
 * merrick  Buenas.
<successus> salud o/
<jojojoj> hola
<roger_35> hola
<roger_35> alguien aqui usa netflix desde linux?
<successus> salud o/
<roger_35> o/
<successus> \o :P
<erAbuelo> buenas
<successus_> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<Lopulus> hola gente: Les pregunto: Hay alguna imposibilidad del sistema Xubuntu para ver peliculas en foxplay?
#ubuntu-es 2015-03-29
<hilo-curado> alguien sabe la duracion promedio de una notebook con kubuntu, la mia no llega ni a la hora
<gato> tengo una pregunta.....la señal wifi y en terminos de frecuencia es muy similar a la de radio ....se podra enviar wifi usando esa "onda" ?
<hilo-curado> creo que no , aunque ambas usan diferentes canales, pero a otras frecuencias
<gato> pero seria interesante si se pudiera "codificar" o traducir esa señal para que sea wifi
<gato> andar por ejemplo con una especie de "caja" que haga esa convercion ....y que desde la emisora de radio ...haga el traspaso a la señal adecuada
<hilo-curado> mmmm, si fuese asi el wifi llegaria a todas partes, no necesitariamos antes de 5 o mas dbi
<gato> esa es la idea
<hilo-curado> no recuerdo donde lei algo acerca de pasar wifi por medio de la luz
<gato> no se nada de esa investigacion
<gato> pero usar la señal de radio ...no creo que sea tan descabellado
<hilo-curado> por onda corta podria ser, no habria tanta saturacion
<hilo-curado> supongo
<gato> o quizas ....con un programa en la computadora que detecte ondas de radio ...y comunicando por esa via ....a la emisora ...que haga la conversion a internet
<gato> se podra hacer eso ?
<hilo-curado> y si de un router en vez de enviar señal wifi por la tipica antenita, tratar hacer una especie de intervencion electronica y pasar esa señal por otra antena uhf
<hilo-curado> es decir a otra frecuencia y que esta sea captada
<gato> buena !!
<gato> habria que probar a ver que pasa
<hilo-curado> ahora, habria que decodificarla.. e ahi esta el trabajo
<gato> pero no creo que sea un problema para tanto hacker
<gato> : )
<gato> seria impresionante tener wifi mundia gratis
<gato> mundial
<hilo-curado> mientras la radiacion no nos afecte jaja
<gato> jajaja
<gato> que te hace falta para trabajar en eso ?
<gato> yo no soy computin para nada ....pero puedo aportar con algunas cosas
<hilo-curado> tiempo y aparatos donde experimentar ja
<gato> que tipo de aparatos ?
<gato> mi casa su casa
<hilo-curado> seria como reinventar la rueda
<hilo-curado> y hacerla mas circular y mas rapida
<gato> no hay que inventarla, hay que hacerla accesible no mas
<hilo-curado> diste en el clavo
<gato> haciendo una busqueda rapida en wiki ..... la diferencia de frecuencia entre la señal wifi y la radio distan en 2 niveles
<gato> solo 2 !!
<hilo-curado> creo que seria mas factible enviar una onda wifi por una señal digital que por radio, la señal digital envia mas datos
<gato> ahora ....como enviar datos del receptor de radio ....hacia el emisor....y que este codifique el lenguaje ...para traducirlo a internet ...
<gato> pero es una posiblilidad ...
<hilo-curado> hackear el chip de la pci
<hilo-curado> el tipico chip de una placa tplink.. el famoso atheros
<hilo-curado> si a ese chip se le puede aunmentar el power .. por que no lo otro
<gato> disculpa si no te entiendo bien ....pero yo lo veo asi ...
<gato> desde una central de radio, de esas famosillas.....o radioaficionado ....envia una señal que viaja 1000 km .....y la recibe un amigo sentado con su notebook en un campo .....y desde ahi...usando un programa ...se comunica por la señal emitida de la estacion ....y desde la estacion .....traducen el codigo hacia el lenguaje intenet.....
<gato> desde una central de radio, de esas famosillas.....o radioaficionado ....envia una señal que viaja 1000 km .....y la recibe un amigo sentado con su notebook en un campo .....y desde ahi...usando un programa ...se comunica por la señal emitida de la estacion......una vez recibida la señal en la estacion....traducen el codigo hacia el lenguaje intenet.......
<gato> disculpa si insisto en "radio" ...pero es lo que conosco
<successus> salud o/
<muxartg> hola
<muxartg> help
<viGtor_> hola! Tengo una pregunta, cómo puedo hacer que bluettoth no se encienda al inicio?
<ivedci89> hola tengo un ubuntu 14.04 el cual lo configuré desde /etc/default/grub para que arranque la sesion grafica, como he visto en algunos tutoriales, pero ahora necesitaria hacer que se leguee solo al arrancar... o sea que me quede "user@ubuntu:$ " en lugar del molesto "login:" y no encuentro cómo hacer esto por internet o no le conozco sus palabras claves para buscarlo. alguien me puede hechar una mano en esto?
<ivedci89> *para que NO arranque la sesion grafica
<ivedci89> !
<ivedci89> [EDITO] Hola tengo un ubuntu 14.04 el cual lo configuré desde /etc/default/grub y su update... para que NO arranque la sesion grafica, como he visto en algunos tutoriales, pero ahora necesitaria hacer que se logee solo, al arrancar... o sea que me quede "user@ubuntu:~$ " en lugar del molesto "login:" y no encuentro cómo hacer esto por internet o no le conozco sus palabras claves para buscarlo. alguien me puede dar una mano en esto?
<ivedci89> !kubot
<kubot> kubot es el bot de ayuda de #Ubuntu-es. Por favor no abusar de kubot, investiga los factos en privado con "/query kubot" | Lista de factos: http://ubottu.com/m4v/kubot/factoids.cgi | Manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ES/kubot
<ghytr> ivedci89, quieres que no haya gestor de login?
<ivedci89> nono...
<ivedci89> solo que entre automaticamente...
<ivedci89> encontre algo por internet pero era para debian y aqui en ubuntu no funk
<ghytr> en linux hay que especificar si quieres ser root o user no?
<ivedci89> http://www.diverteka.com/?p=623  he nono, solo user..
<ivedci89> ghytr:
<ghytr> estoy buscando
<ivedci89> :-D
<ghytr> ivedci89, eso creo que es una option del kernel
<ghytr> altoptions=(single-user mode) single
<ivedci89> ¿'¡'???
<ivedci89> no entiendo ...donde pongo eso?
<ivedci89> es un comando que tirar como root y queda ya configurdo?
<ivedci89> ghytr:
<ghytr> menu.lst
<ghytr> pero hay que ser seguro
<ivedci89> menu.lst es un archivo??? que está donde???
<ghytr> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ivedci89> me has dejado más confundido que antes
<ivedci89> hace dos minutos que find / -name menu.lst esta corriendo
<ivedci89> no encontró nada!!!...
<ivedci89> no existe ese archivo  :(
<ivedci89> en mi server al menos no..
<Koichi_> en ubuntu server no sale
<ivedci89> pero no es un server puro.... es un Lubuntu 14.04 completo el cual yo lo configuré para que no se ejecute la sesion grafica...
<ghytr> estoy buscando y no encontro nada por el momento
<ivedci89> ok..
<ivedci89> ghytr: debo salir... media hora y vuelvo
<ghytr> ivedci89, espera 2 mn
<ghytr> ivedci89, http://www.backtrack-linux.org/forums/showthread.php?t=40575
<ghytr> https://wiki.manjaro.org/index.php?title=Auto-Login_without_a_Graphical_Desktop_Manager_%26_with_Systemd  ivedci89
<successus__> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<manu2712> j
#ubuntu-es 2016-03-28
<ionwind> hola
<ionwind> alguien me puede hechar un cable con la confiuracion de minidlna???
<ionwind> plis
<ionwind> nop
<ionwind> did i do something wrong?
<ionwind> sorry
<ionwind> hola???
<ionwind> hay alguien??
<sevenup__> nunca he montado dlna
<sevenup__> que problema tienes?
<guillermo> Hola buenas noches
 * edgardoweb is away: Estoy ocupado
<Azu2> Buenos dias. Soy nueva en ubuntu. Mi duda es que he instalado la ultima version 14.04.02 y no me aparecen los menus de aplicaciones,lugares y sistema. ¿que puedo hacer? Muchas gracias
<sevenup__> ¿puedes mostrar una captura?
<sevenup__> www.imgur.com
<sevenup__> no estoy seguro, pero tal vez hayas instalado ubuntu y creo que su escritorio es Unity y puede que no tenga esas opciones
<sevenup__> esas opciones me suenan más a versione antiguas de Ubuntu con Gnome 2, ahora mismo lo más parecido a eso creo que es Ubuntu Mate
<sevenup__> pero tampoco me hagas mucho caso
<sevenup__> tal vez con una captura de pantalla lo vea más claro
<bastian57> buenos días
<bastian57> lanzo la eterna pregunta o al menos para mi
<bastian57> alguna alternativa a GIMP???
<sakrecoer> bastian57: http://alternativeto.net/software/gimp/?platform=linux
<bastian57> gracias sakrecoer! veo que gimp sigue siendo la mejor opción
<sakrecoer> bastian57: :) creo que si, igual diepiende un poco lo que uno quiere hacer
<sakrecoer> krita es buenisimo en muchos sentidos. igual krita maneja CMYK ade mas de RGB
<sakrecoer> (lo siento, que mi castellano es un poco malo)
<serjor> hola!
<serjor> una pregunta, cuando sale oficialmente la versión 16.04? O ha salido ya?
<serjor> Es que no veo en ningún lado la fecha oficial, veo que la fecha estimada es para el 21 de abril, pero está puesta desde el año pasado
<serjor> y en la página de ubuntu para descargar ofrecen o la 14.04 para la última versión LTS disponible, o la 15.10 como no LTS
<ionwind> hola
<m0rf3o> Saludos, vengo en busca de su ayuda, la maquina se me congela repentinamente y sin razón aparente, como debo de averiguar cual es el problema?
<m0rf3o> He visto el archivo en /var/log/messages y me salen varios warnings pero nada que me cause la sensación que sea un error de cuelgue definitivo
<mimecar> pasa un test de superficie al disco duro
<m0rf3o> Como?, gracias por responder mimecar
<ionwind> buenas noches
<mimecar> hola ionwind
<ionwind> mimecar
<ionwind> hola
<ionwind> y he entrado pocas veces aqui.... pero creo que tu eres de los mas antiguos del chat verdad?
<mimecar> ya llevo un tiempo por aquí
<ionwind> mira por favor
<ionwind> estoy intentanto configurar minidlna y no doy con el disco duro esclavo que tengo solo para pelis
<ionwind> podrias hecharme un cable y decirme en que me equivoco?
<mimecar> no he usado esa aplicación
<mimecar> ¿estás siguiendo alguna documentación?
<ionwind> si
<ionwind> pero no lo pillo
<ionwind> mira el programa se llama minidlna
<ionwind> es para ver el contenido de vidio audio etc en la tv
<ionwind> acabo de instalar el 16.04
<mimecar> pon el enlace a la documentación que estás siguiendo
<ionwind> voy
<mimecar> la 16.04 aún está en desarrollo
<ionwind> si lo se es una beta
<ionwind> pero bastante estable segun dicen
<ionwind> sudo gedit /etc/minidlna.conf
<mimecar> es mejor no usar sudo con una aplicación gráfica
<ionwind> https://ignorante.wordpress.com/2012/05/21/instalar-y-configurar-minidlna-en-ubuntu-12-04/
<ionwind> de ahi lo estoy mirando
<mimecar> tiene casi cuatro años esa guía
<mimecar> ¿no has encontrado alguna más reciente?
<ionwind> no
<ionwind> pero creo que sirve igual
<ionwind> casi todas las que he visto dicen lo mismo
<mimecar> lo primero es que no uses sudo gedit
<mimecar> o corres el riesgo de no poder iniciar sesión
<ionwind> si entras en la conf veras que
<ionwind> sudo gedit /etc/minidlna.conf que pndria entonces??
<ionwind> solo gedit /etc/minidlna.conf ???
<mimecar> para editar texto puedes usar nano
<mimecar> sudo nano archivo
<ionwind> a mira asi tambien sale
<ionwind> sin el sudo
<mimecar> intenta grabar el archivo y hablamos
<ionwind> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15543711/
<ionwind> ahi esta el archivo
<ionwind> en la linea 26
<ionwind> esta mi problema
<mimecar> esa ruta no está bien definida
<ionwind> media_dir=V,/home/ionwind-station/5FFC61D05B183060 (/dev/sdea1/)
<ionwind> si eso es
<ionwind> media_dir=V,/home/ionwind-station/5FFC61D05B183060
<mimecar> ¿por qué pones (/dev/sda1)?
<ionwind> asi normalmente lo deberia detectar
<ionwind> eso fue una prueba
<ionwind> media_dir=V,/home/ionwind-station/5FFC61D05B183060
<mimecar> ¿existe esa carpeta?
<ionwind> 5FFC61D05B183060 este es el disco duro esclavo por decierlo de alguna manera
<mimecar> los discos suelen ir en /media
<ionwind> ok espera
<ionwind> entiendo
<ionwind> un segundo
<ionwind> media_dir=V,/media/ionwind-station/5FFC61D05B183060 (/dev/sdea1/
<ionwind> cuando me pongo con el curso sobre el disco me da esa informacion
<mimecar> comprueba en el navegador de archivos que puedes acceder a la ruta
<ionwind> media_dir=V,/media/ionwind-station/5FFC61D05B183060(/dev/sdea1/)
<ionwind> claro
<ionwind> primero lo monte
<ionwind> y despues simplente lo pincho y accesede
<mimecar> si la carpeta existe, pon la línea 26 que tienes ahora
<ionwind> (gedit:4111): Gtk-WARNING **: Calling Inhibit failed: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files
<ionwind> me sale este error
<mimecar> ponme por favor la línea 26
<ionwind> voy
<ionwind> ** (gedit:4128): WARNING **: Set document metadata failed: Establecer el atributo metadata::gedit-encoding no está soportado
<ionwind> media_dir=V,/media/ionwind-station/5FFC61D05B183060(/dev/sdea1/)
<mimecar> la ruta que has probado en el administrador de archivos
<mimecar> ¿incluye /dev/sda1?
<ionwind> ahi si espera
<mimecar> (/dev/sda1/) es la partición del disco
<ionwind> no se como enseñarte la foto
<ionwind> hice un prin pantalla
<mimecar> haz una captura de pantalla
<mimecar> y sube el archivo a Dropbox
<ionwind> ahh
<ionwind> ok
<ionwind> espera
<ionwind> https://www.dropbox.com/s/drxdmqxo58lexk6/Captura%20de%20pantalla%20de%202016-03-28%2021-38-02.png?dl=0
<mimecar> no pongas en la ruta (/dev/sda1/)
<ionwind> lo puedes ver??
<ionwind> ok
<ionwind> (gedit:4497): Gtk-WARNING **: Calling Inhibit failed: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files
<mimecar> ¿estás usando sudo gedit?
#ubuntu-es 2016-03-29
<xenial> hola?
<xenial> alguien puede ayudarme ?
<xenial> Es que tengo una duda
<xenial> Gnome Software se incluye en las actualizaciones de Ubuntu Daily Build o hay que instalarlo a parte ?
<Manj-1603-Lxqt> hola
<Manj-1603-Lxqt> hay alguien :S
#ubuntu-es 2016-03-30
<raul_> Hola buenos días!
<raul_> Estoy arrancando en el uso de ubuntu, y me gustaría preguntar una duda
<raul_> hay alguien?
<Ocsi> !
<medina> hola
<medina> alguien con odroid xu4_
<medina> buenas tardes
<medina> alguien me puede ayudar con el google chrome, no me deja abrir se abre pero se cierra solo
<medina> estoy bajo odroid xu4
<medina> es como una raspberry pero mucho mas potete
<sevenup__> si lo ejecutas desde el terminal
<sevenup__> te dice algo?
<sevenup__> usa paste.ubuntu.com para pegar el resultado
<medina> hola 7up
<medina> me soplas el comando de ejecucion
<successus> a ver si me podeis echar una mano
<successus> tengo xubuntu 14.04 y no me va el icono del dropbox
<successus> me sale así
<successus> che ahora no veo la foto
<successus> http://askubuntu.com/questions/732816/xubuntu-15-10-dropbox-icon-fail
<successus> ahi sale, el icono de al lado de la bateria, el de "prohibido"
<successus> si hago lo de dropbox stop && dbus-launch dropbox start
<successus> directamente desaparece para no volverlo a ver
<successus> nada que no consigo que esto funcione
#ubuntu-es 2016-03-31
<unlokerd> Hola! Alguna buena forma de ahorrar batería con ubuntu 15.10?
#ubuntu-es 2016-04-01
<uruk> hola gente me descarge ubuntu-15.10-desktop-amd64.iso y lo grabe en un usb cuando lo booteo me aparece el siguiente error gfx boot.c32 not a com32Rimg
<uruk> alguien me puede decir como solucionar-lo
<successus_> salud o/
<salapin> buenas
<salapin> noches
<salapin> a todos
<salapin> alguien puede decirme como se llaman los iconos originales de ubuntu--- es que quiero descargarlos y no los encuentro
<salapin> para ponerselo a mint jeje
#ubuntu-es 2016-04-02
<Ocsi>  guapa
<xubuntu594> Hola, alguien me puede ayudar con el flash player y chromium?
<luki_tas> o/
<Crystofol> hola makinas
<Crystofol> alguien me lee?
<Crystofol> holaaa?
<Crystofol> respondan!
<Crystofol> !ads
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'ads'.
<Crystofol> !alguien me lee?
<kubot> Crystofol: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<Crystofol> !me la chupas?
<Crystofol> !kubot responde
#ubuntu-es 2016-04-03
<chemanev> que onda raza!!
<emelec> no puedo abrir mi gestor de paquetes synaptic ,,,me sale se ha producido un error,, y a continuacion sale esto
<emelec> E: Tipo «sudo» desconocido en la línea 17 de la lista de fuentes /etc/apt/sources.list
<emelec> E: No se pudo leer la lista de fuentes.
<emelec> Vaya al diálogo del repositorio para corregir el problema.
<emelec> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<mimecar> !paste emelec
<kubot> emelec: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> dentro de un minuto podrás hablar
<Mikelevel> emelec~ tiene pinta de que has editado el sources.list y has metido algo que no debias
<emelec> que debo hacer por fa
<mimecar> pon en pastebin el archivo sources.list
<emelec> es lo que me sale
<emelec> E: Tipo «sudo» desconocido en la línea 17 de la lista de fuentes /etc/apt/sources.list
<emelec> E: No se pudo leer la lista de fuentes.
<emelec> Vaya al diálogo del repositorio para corregir el problema.
<mimecar> si pones el contenido de ese archivo en pastebin te podremos ayudar
<emelec> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<emelec> ayudame donde encuentro PASTEBIN
<mimecar> !paste emelec
<kubot> emelec: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<emelec> ok , ya le envie
<mimecar> ahora pon aquí el enlace que te ha dado la Web
<gabriel__> Hola. ¿Alguien sabe como hacer andar una camara argus dc1510? El digicam la reconoce a travez de gphoto pero sin embargo cuando doy importar dice que falla la conexión.
<emelec> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15604679/
<mimecar> emelec, el contenido del archivo sources.list
<emelec> ya copie y pegue
<mimecar> no, has pegado el error que te da
<mimecar> no el contenido del archivo
<emelec> y ahora que hago,,,no puedo usar mi gestor de paquetes synaptic  en debian.....
<mimecar> ¿sabes abrir el archivo y copiar el contenido del sources.list?
<Mikelevel> esto es ubuntu ...no debian
<Mikelevel> si tienes debian no se q haces con sudo
<emelec> es el precio que paga un novato en linux
<emelec> ayudame  donde debo ingresar si es debian
<emelec> en español
<emelec> gracias x la ayuda
<mimecar> entra en #ubuntu-es-cafe
<emelec> ok
<gabriel__> Hola. ¿Alguien sabe como hacer andar una camara argus dc1510? El digicam la reconoce a travez de gphoto pero sin embargo cuando doy importar dice que falla la conexión.
<gabriel__> hola Alguien sabe como instalar el driver sqcam en ubuntu 14.10
<mimecar> gabriel__, ¿estás usando esa versión de Ubuntu?
<gabriel__> si
<mimecar> deberías pensar en actualizar porque no tiene soporte
<mimecar> acabó en julio del año pasado
<gabriel__> No, perdón. Uso la 14.04
<gabriel__> la LTS
<mimecar> ok
<mimecar> ¿has comprobado si ese drivers es necesario en Ubuntu 15.10?
<gabriel__> Tengo una camara viejita (Argus DC 1510) y digicam me la detecta y todo pero falla la conexión. El resto de ubuntu ni se entera que está y leyendo por ahí encontre ese driver
<mimecar> ¿puedes acceder con el administrador de archivos a la cámara?
<gabriel__> no
<mimecar> ¿has probado si funciona con la 15.10?
<gabriel__> No
<mimecar> es una prueba rápida y es posible que te funcione directamente
<gabriel__> Lo que pasa es que no sé si instalar otra versión más nueva. Cuando pasé de 12 o 13 (no recuerdo bien) a 14.04 me dejó de funcionar el bluetooth usb.
<gabriel__> ¿Vos decis con un live?
<mimecar> puedes usar un live USB
<gabriel__> La otra es que uso ubuntustudio y no ubuntu a secas. Ahí estoy buscando a ver si hay un live de studio
<salapin> que app me recomendais para descargar musica o discos completos desde ubuntu
#ubuntu-es 2017-03-27
<ElLoco> buenas, una consulta de particiones de disco. Me voy a hacer con un pc nuevo y voy a particionar /, /home y swap
<ElLoco> tengo la duda de si le añado una particion /boot y /boot/efi
<DePaseo> DePaseo
#ubuntu-es 2017-03-28
<sirix> buenas noches
#ubuntu-es 2017-03-29
<chorizo> buenas tardes
<moracabanas2> Hola buenas tardes
<moracabanas2> estoy creando un custom live cd basado en Ubuntu16.04 con un kernel personalizado para mi Surface 4 y no consigo entender los pasos para cambiar el kernel por defecto
<bertofg> hola mike
<trakmision> hols
<trakmision> irc.irc-hispano.es
<Jakeukalane> hola, alguien por aquí?
#ubuntu-es 2017-03-30
<dany> hola
<dany> necesito unaayuda
<dany> hay alguien?
<dany> no hay nadie
<gabrielgf> Hola. Alguien puede ayudarme con esto? Resulta que tengo una Dell Inspiron 1559 y no consigo que ubuntu arranque en menos de 1,5 minutos aproximadamente. ¿Alguno sabe por donde puedo buscar la solución? El guindows 10 me arranca en muchisimo menos
<Spinal> aloooooooo
#ubuntu-es 2017-03-31
<Dinosaurio> Hola
<Dinosaurio> Alguien me puede decir el comando para desinstalar el kernel 4.4.0-71-generic?
<Dinosaurio> Me está dando problemas con los drivers de nvidia y prefiriría mantener el antiguo hasta que lancen una nueva versión
<bernard_> hola buenas tardes necesito un poco de ayuda
<bernard_> tengo instalado ubuntu 16.04 32 bits y he intentado instalar una impresora epson xp-332 por wify. he seguido varios tutoriales y de momento lo unico que he conseguido es que funcione el escaner.
<Dinosaurio> Hola.
<bernard_> buenas noches alguien que me pueda ayudar?
<DarkPsydeLord> bernard_, que controlador estas usando?
<Dinosaurio> Hola bernard_ , ¿qué problema tienes?
<DarkPsydeLord> el generico en la pagina de epson?
<bernard_> se supone que el que descargue desde la pagina de epson
<bernard_> para esta impresora.
<bernard_> dinosaurio, no consigo instalar una impresora epson xp-332
<DarkPsydeLord> ok entonces instalaste el equipo y estas intentando hacerla funcionar por inalambrica
<DarkPsydeLord> pero no funciona
<DarkPsydeLord> por usb funciona? funciona con red cableada?
<bernard_> no, tampoco
<DarkPsydeLord> no ambas?
<bernard_> ninguna de las dos formas. cuando busco la impresora me da una lista de controladores en la que no aparece este modelo. he probado con el generico y tampoco
<DarkPsydeLord> y el controlador que usaste de epson?
<bernard_> lo siguiente fue buscar algun tutorial y seguir los pasos se intalaron dos aplicaciones desde la pagina de epson pero tampoco
<DarkPsydeLord> cuando lo corres te da una serie de pasos para instalar
<bernard_> si epson.
<bernard_> lo unico que de momento he conseguido es que funcione el escaner
<DarkPsydeLord> ok 3 paquetes estan en la pagina
<DarkPsydeLord> el controlador generico de linux que todas las impresoras epson utilizan
<bernard_> si, en la paguna hay tres paquetes y esos instale.
<DarkPsydeLord> el controlador especifico de el scanner
<bernard_> pagina*
<DarkPsydeLord> y la utilidad de la impresora
<bernard_> pues en tehoria eso es lo que instale y nada
<DarkPsydeLord> ok
<DarkPsydeLord> exactamente que pasos seguiste
<DarkPsydeLord> y que version del controlador bajaste
<bernard_> pues descargue el primer paquete e instale con el centro de software
<DarkPsydeLord> epson-inkjet-printer-escpr_1.6.13-1lsb3.2_i386.deb ?
<bernard_> y asi hasta tener los tres. la diferencia es que el ultimo que fue el escaner se descargo una carpeta que descomprimi y ejecute el archivo .dev
<bernard_> si esa version
<bernard_> perdona perdi la conexion de wify
<bernard_> veamos, cuando doy a descargar me sale una ventana con la opcion de abrir el centro de software de ubuntu, alli me sale instalar "Epson Inkjet Printer Driver (ESC/P-R) for Linux" lo instalo pero sigue sin funcionar.
<bernard_> lo dejo por hoy, de todas formas gracias.
#ubuntu-es 2017-04-01
<Nash13> saludos, recien compre un ssd y leyendo he encontrado mucha informacion una es q hay q dejar sin particionar el 25% de la capacidad y agregar noatime al fstab. Tengo Kubuntu 16.10, cuanto hay de cierto en eso y si hay algun lugar en la pagina de Ubuntu donde pueda leer al respecto
<Nash13> Muchas gracias de antemano
<Mikelevel> Nash13~ q casi todo lo q encuentas es antiguo
<Mikelevel> y ya ubuntu esta preparado de serie para los ssd
<Mikelevel> me paso lo mismo hace poco
<Nash13> Ummm gracias por la respuesta, igual queria consultar porque leia la informacion mas actualizada posible
<Nash13> y todos decian de cambios para hacer y recien compre un ssd porque quice esperar a q maduraran mas
<sirix> buenas noches
<Probando> hola alguien me puede ayudar
<Probando> ayuda
<Probando> hola
<Tiffon> nas
<uruk> tengo un problemilla con java en firefox para ubuntu 16.04 , tengo instalado java pero no consigo encontrar la manera correcta para que java me funcione en el browser firefox alguien me puede ayudar?
<GridCube> uruk, https://support.mozilla.org/t5/Problems-with-add-ons-plugins-or/Why-do-Java-Silverlight-Adobe-Acrobat-and-other-plugins-no/ta-p/31069
<GridCube> si estas usando ff despues de 52 no va a funcionar
<GridCube> probablemente tengas que usar iceweasel o algun otro fork
<uruk> firefox 52.0.2
<uruk> entonces me descargo iceweasel?
<uruk> joder iceweasel no lo encuentra en el centro de software, a ver es que necesito java para una camara ip i solo me hace fotos si no hay plugin de java
<Artemis3> seguramente palemoon sirve
<Artemis3> que obviamente no esta en repos
<Artemis3> http://www.palemoon.org/
<uruk> jajaja ostras a ver si va a ser mas facil instalarme windows con virtualbox i instalar el jodido java en el browser
<Artemis3> solo se baja y se ejecuta el instalador -_-
<Artemis3> y ten instalado icedtea-plugin
<uruk> ok a ver
<Artemis3> http://linux.palemoon.org/download/installer/
<Artemis3> usa eso
<Artemis3> como usuario, no root ni sudo
<GridCube> uruk, en la maquina virtual también tendrías que instalar un firefox viejo
<uruk> bueno ya lo instale desde linea de comandos
<GridCube> porque si es posterior a 52 no va a funcionar
<GridCube> P:
<Artemis3> palemoon es un fork de firefox
<uruk> tambien si es windows joder porque sucede eso?
<GridCube> porque nadie debería usar java applets XD
<GridCube> para eso existe html5
<Artemis3> eso fue decision de los desarrolladores
<GridCube> ajá
<uruk> ya pero para la camara ip que tengo instalada me dice que funciona con activeX o java
<GridCube> si, lo entiendo
<Artemis3> que esperas usa el palemoon
<GridCube> por eso te digo que necesitas un fork que aun soporte el plugin
<GridCube> como dice Artemis3 palemoon debería funcionar
<uruk> pero que sucede que los applets de java estan en desuso?
<uruk> vale ahora tengo palemoon
<uruk> ahora el plugin no?
<Artemis3> era al revez pero bueno
<Artemis3> "y ten instalado icedtea-plugin"
<GridCube> Important: The Windows 64-bit version of Firefox 52 ESR only supports the Adobe Flash and Microsoft Silverlight plugins.  If you also need support for Java or other plugins,  choose the Windows (32-bit) download.
<Artemis3> entra en about:plugins y ahí lo vas a ver
<GridCube> , the ESR (Extended Support Release) of Firefox 52 will continue to support these plugins until early 2018.
<uruk> de acuerdo ya los veo
<Artemis3> definitivamente es mucho mas simple usar palemoon que un windows en una vm
<uruk> si tienes razon pero me estaba ofuscando con la documentacion de la web de java
<uruk> no encontraba la manera
<GridCube> oh, Firefox ESR
<uruk> lo habia bajado firefox ESR pero no arrancaba ni en pedales
<Artemis3> ahi dice el de windows 32 bit ESR
<uruk> ja esta ya veo el reloj por la cam ip
<Artemis3> los demas no
<Artemis3> y es menos de un año, mejor quedate con palemoon
<Artemis3> se supone que las camaras IP deberian venir con html5, pero ya conoces a tp-link.
<uruk> ahora necesitaria al gun programa que me grabara las imagenes i el audio
<Artemis3> deben haber desarrollado eso en China hace 10 años, cuando aun se usaba ActiveX...
<Artemis3> uruk, yo hacia exactamente eso con mencoder, pero hay uno con gui que hace lo mismo
<uruk> Artemis mencoder es para CLI?
<Artemis3> si, ese funciona pero hay que definir las coordenadas, el otro espera te lo consigo
<uruk> por gui yo utilizaba uno pero no recuerdo el nombre , lo utilizaba para hacer tutoriales i colgarlos por youtube pero lo utilice hace mas de un año y no recuerdo
<Artemis3> hay varios, intenta con kazam
<Artemis3> si es uno de esos que usan para tutoriales, ya que necesitas capturar solo el cuadro de la camara
<uruk> si ese es kazam muy bien gracias
<Artemis3> bien entonces ya lo conoces, mejor asi.
<GridCube> RecordMyDesktop
#ubuntu-es 2017-04-02
<toro_> hi
#ubuntu-es 2018-03-26
 * acacio hola👀
 * acacio pasen linda noche y que la luz les ilumine el camino pues a🌑 no se llega lejos
<Jocker> hola?
<Jocker> hi?
#ubuntu-es 2018-03-27
<Jose81> HOla a todos. Alguien me lee?
<Tarrasquero> buenas
#ubuntu-es 2018-03-28
 * acacio hola 👀
#ubuntu-es 2018-03-29
<raul_> hola
<raul_> alguien sabe el tema de skype?
<raul_> el problema es que cuando pongo nombre de usuario y contraseña, se cierra automáticamente la ventana de skype
<Tarrasquero> raul_: :°
<Tarrasquero> raul_: ejecutalo en la terminal a ver que te jala
<raul_> con el comando skype?
<Tarrasquero> si
<Tarrasquero> a ver...
<raul_> pues despues de ejecutarlo, aparece la aplicación sin problemas, pero cuando pongo mis datos se va
<Tarrasquero> pues haz todo pero iniciandolo en terminal
<Tarrasquero> algo quedara registrado
<raul_> he puesto 'skype' en el terminal, y me aparece la ventana pero no aparece nada comentarios en la terminal
<raul_> está vacío la terminal
<raul_> vacía
<Tarrasquero> raul_: intentaste iniciar sesion?
<raul_> si
<raul_> nombre de usuario y contraseña y a los pocos segundos se va
<Tarrasquero> no se donde guarda el registro el skype
<Tarrasquero> tienes todas las dependencias?
<raul_> yo no tengo ni idea
<raul_> creo que sí
<Tarrasquero> donde lo descargaste?
<raul_> no recuerdo bien, fue el año pasado, creo desde la terminal
<Tarrasquero> ha
<raul_> desde los repositorios
<Tarrasquero> vaya
<Tarrasquero> raul_: intenta: apt-get install --reinstall skype
<raul_> ok
<raul_> dice que no es posible reinstalar el paquete skype
<Tarrasquero> si sige fallando renombra la carpeta de tu home, por ejemplo  mv .skype .skype_old
<Tarrasquero> ufff
<Tarrasquero> te dice la razon por la que no es posible?
<raul_> solo dice: no es posible reinstalar el paquete skype y no se pudo descargar
<Tarrasquero> ah, el repo quizas este offline
<Tarrasquero> intenta moverla
<Tarrasquero> y prueba iniciando de nuebo
<Tarrasquero> veo que esos repos pueden estar desfasados
<Tarrasquero> :°
<raul_> no encuentro la carpeta skype
<raul_> qué comando?
<Tarrasquero> ah
<Tarrasquero> raul_: diste para ver archivos ocultos en tu explorador de archivos?
<raul_> crtl + h?
<Tarrasquero> no se... usas nautilus?
<Tarrasquero> creo que si
<raul_> estoy en nautilus
<Tarrasquero> intentalo
<Tarrasquero> de cualquier manera con : mv .sky  +  Tabulador deberia salir
<Tarrasquero> si no... revisa en la carpeta .config
<Tarrasquero> alli no deberia tener . solo skype
<raul_> ya he hecho: mv .Skype .Skype_old
<raul_> y ahora?
<Tarrasquero> ok
<Tarrasquero> prueba a iniciar sesion de nuebo
<raul_> ok
<Tarrasquero> si no funciona tendras que reinstalarlo de otra forma
<Tarrasquero> supongo que sera una version antigua y ya no funcionara
<raul_> tampoco :(
<Tarrasquero> https://askubuntu.com/questions/804483/how-to-get-latest-skype-for-linux-version-from-repository
<Tarrasquero> desinstala ese
<Tarrasquero> y sige la guia para volver a instalarlo
<raul_> ok
<raul_> ya lo haré en otro momento. muchas gracias por su disposición.
<Tarrasquero> ok
<Tarrasquero> por nada
<yamaci> siguen ayudando aqui?
<yamaci> !
<MrTulias> hola yamaci, puedes hacer la consulta y probar
<yamaci> en varias compus que tengo ubuntu instalado (escritorios) cuando conecto o desconecto un disco por sata lo reconoce al instante que fue conectado o desconectado... encambio en esta maquina no, si lo desconecto, en la lista de discos de "gnome-disks" no se desaparece
<yamaci> y si vuelvo a instalar uno no pasa nada no lo ve ni lo registra hasta no reiniciar
#ubuntu-es 2018-03-30
<muniter> hola
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<Tarrasquero> :° buenas
<muniter> hola
#ubuntu-es 2018-03-31
<GasterFQ> Hola, tengo una duda con respecto al lanzamiento de la nueva LTS. ¿Para cuando estaría disponible?
<Tarrasquero> 2021?
<Tarrasquero> al menos ese es el soporte para la actual
<GasterFQ> XD
<GasterFQ> Me contaron que lo lanzarían a finales de abril, pero no lo tengo muy claro
<Tarrasquero> https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<Tarrasquero> tu mismo
<GasterFQ> Ya, pero lo que me refiero es que no han informado a los usuarios cuando lanzarán el nuevo soporte
<GasterFQ> He preguntado en el canal principal de Ubuntu, y dicen que será pronto
<Tarrasquero> https://sempreupdate.com.br/ubuntu-18-04-lts-e-as-novidades-para-janeiro-de-2018/
<GasterFQ> Da igual, gracias de todas formas
<Tarrasquero> esta en brasileiro
<GasterFQ> No importa
<alfepu> hola me podriais aconsejar programas que deberia tener instalados en mi ubuntu
#ubuntu-es 2018-04-01
<GatoLoko> alguien deberia revisar el tema del canal, ubuntu 16.10 no tiene soporte desde julio pasado, y 17.04 desde enero
<linuxero> felizes fiejtas :P
<Miguel78> hola
#ubuntu-es 2019-03-25
<GridCube> hi
<lu9dce> buenas
<lu9dce> alguien sabe alguna manera de correr qemu de fondo sin graficos
<GridCube> lu9dce: onda así? https://ursrig.com/Qemu-Headless-Install
<lu9dce> con curses que en una consola abierta
<N3l1x> tenes la forma de tty console
<N3l1x> despues podes ingresar via virsh-console etc..
<lu9dce> mmm .. voy a probar poniendo como servicio a ver que pasa
<N3l1x> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/18098455/redirect-qemu-console-to-a-file-or-the-host-terminal/18100781#18100781
<N3l1x> algo que se utiliza en openstack por ejemplo.
<lu9dce> bue hasta ahora con nada
<lu9dce> con virt manager quedan corriendo de fondo
<lu9dce> pero se desactiva el sonido
<lu9dce> la virtual tiene que usar sonido y puerto serial
#ubuntu-es 2019-03-27
<ivedci-android> bien!
<ivedci-android> Estoy harto de whatsapp de Messenger y esas mierdas.
<GridCube> uh?
<ivedci-android> Huy perdón por la palabra... bueno. En realidad solo praxticos. Y se que no voy a poder prescindir de whatsapp... pero a veces me daré el gusto de cerrarlo durante horas.
<ivedci-android> Y aca y así tengo el CELU y la compu algo comunicados.
<GridCube> lol
<GridCube> no tenes porque prestarle atencion al wasap
<ivedci89> :-D
<GridCube> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5LQ-r0KFGQ
<ivedci-android> No lo se, no soy yo... es el resto de mis contactos instituto familia etc que usan eso. Y si quiero permanecer en contacto meme obliga.......por eso use esa palabra
<GridCube> :P
<ivedci-android> Gracias por la música. ..me ha gustado.
#ubuntu-es 2019-03-29
<luigi1990> buenas. tengo una duda. tengo un ubuntu 16.04 lts, siempre tuve problemas para conectarme con el por wifi. Lo uso en una laptop hp pavilion 15, el adaptor wifi es realtek 8188ee, y el kernel que estoy utilizando es el 4.4.0-143. Lo he solucionado temporalmente utilizando un driver hecho por un tercero rtlwifi_new. Me permite conectarme y mantener la conexion, sin embargo esta sigue siendo muy lenta. Es de 65 mb/s y en
<luigi1990> windows funciona normalmente con 100 mb/s
<GridCube> ola
<GridCube> !ola
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'ola'.
<GridCube> bah kubot
<GridCube> ajá? luigi1990 ?
<luigi1990> si
<luigi1990> leiste lo que puse antes_
<luigi1990> ?
<GridCube> si, pero no hay ninguna pregunta
<luigi1990> bien entiendo XD. lo que quiero saber es como puedo hacer para que la conexion sea tan optima como lo es cuando lo pruebo con otro sistema operativo
<luigi1990> o probar otro driver que funcione
<luigi1990> mejor
<luigi1990> Aqui estoy
<GridCube> ah
<GridCube> mmmm no se
<GridCube> algunas placas wifi integradas andan para atras en linux
<GridCube> probaste algún kernel mas nuevo?
<GridCube> parece que tu solución es la recomendada en la internet luigi1990
#ubuntu-es 2020-03-23
<carvajal> hola buenos dias
#ubuntu-es 2020-03-26
 * acacio- pasen linda noche , mañana mais🌷
#ubuntu-es 2020-03-28
<monoblock> hola desde Mexico para el mundo
<laptop_> Buenas tardes
<laptop_> buenas
#ubuntu-es 2020-03-29
<HacerLoMismo100v> hola
<HacerLoMismo100v> Tengo que hacer 100 veces lo mismo usando el rato, me gustaria saber si hay alguna forma en linux de repetir un mismo procedimiento. Asi haces comouna "grabacion" y entonces dices le dices que lo repita 100 veces
<HacerLoMismo100v> alguien sabe?
<GridCube> ?
